# Star Wars - DRK-1X and its Mistress



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

[Sblock=Recovered Posts 1-50]Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: Damn the Empire! They're EVERYWHERE!
I assume that DRK-1X, with his hi-tech auditory sensors, hears the clone-troopers before they've detected Dofina and itself and still have a good chance to backtrack unnoticed. I'll respond as such and change my post if I'm wrong.

The small spherical droid registers the sound of clone troopers long before they're in sight. As soon as Dofina has reached the same damning realization that DRK-1X has, the probe droid silently traces a half circle around Dofina and begins to lead her expeditiously but calmly back into the tunnel from which they'd recently exited, hoping to once again slip away unnoticed from their enemies.

Once the pair are safely enshrouded in darkness a few hundred meters back down the tunnel, DRK-1X will pause to converse in whispers with its Mistress. "Report: It seems that two of our three avenues of escape are currently occupied by imperial forces. Inquiry: What are your orders Mistress?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina looks upon you as much as she can in the gloom. "I don't think they heard us, but we have to get out of here somehow. Otherwise we wait until they close on us and find us in here. I want to get out of here so I can figure out what to do next, but I'm very interested in those crates too." She pauses for a moment, her thoughts racing. "Those troopers are probably going to find their way down this hallway and unless they have a Jedi with them, they won't be accessing the room up the shaft. I don't want to take that risk though. Which way do you think would get us out of here quickly and without getting shot at?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X continues to float motionless in the air, an arm's length in front of Dofina's face. The small spherical droid keeps its holoprojector lens glowing a faint blue to offer its Mistress some light to see by.

"Statement: It seems unlikely that the imperial agents are yet aware that this maintenance tunnel connects to Torrba's complex. Otherwise they would have used it to bypass the complex's defenses to launch their surprise raid. It seems possible that they may not investigate this tunnel except for maintenance purposes. Report: Although it may be possible to escape through Torrba's complex or the storage bay by circumventing the imperial troopers, both those avenues pose obvious risks to your safety. The only possibly risk free avenue left to us would be to investigate the unexplored stretch of tunnel on the other side of Torrba's complex."

DRK-1X waits patiently for Dofina to contemplate its response and issue it new instructions. Assuming she goes along with its proposed course of action, 1X will lead the way back and further beyond the shaft. All the while it will scan for sensors and alarms in the tunnel while continuing to monitor local comlink channels.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina simply nods in the dim light. "I suppose you're right. Let's go back that way."

You lead the Mistress down the long stretch of maintenance tunnel, back towards and soon past where you had first entered it. You get no more than a few meters past that point when you pick up the unmistakeable energy surge of trip beams laced across the passageway barely 10 meters ahead. Scanning to their source, you see that they are attached to explosives along the tubes and pipes. There is enough room between the beams for you to float through slowly, but Dofina would have a difficult time. The tunnel continues further past these mines. When you stop, she asks, "What is it?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X cycles its sensors through the infrared spectrum, analyzes the data produced and compares it to the various security and explosive devices in its extensive data banks before turning to respond to its Mistress. "Report: The tunnel ahead is laced with a network of trip beams connected to a series of type three explosive mines. I believe I may be able to safely navigate my way through the network but I fear that it would prove difficult for you to do so successfully."

Seeing how Dofina has been depending on 1X to plan her escape, it begins processing statistical probabilities for the various avenues before them. In most scenarios it seemed it itself could use its stealth abilities to safely circumvent enemies and security measures but the risk that Dofina would be captured or injured proved great.

"Statement of fact: There are currently three avenues of escape for us. Two of which are occupied by enemy forces and the last of which is trapped and whose end point is unknown. Proposition: One course of action would be for me to either circumvent these security measures and explore this tunnel to determine its viability as a safe escape route for you. I could then return and attempt to disarm the security net so that you could then follow me out. Another course of action would be for me to explore either Torrba's complex above or the storage bay behind us to determine the feasibility of safely leading you past the occupying forces before returning to lead you out."

DRK-1X pauses to allow Dofina to process what it's said before continuing. "Proposition: there is one final possibility that I can envision. Since we are now on a lower level of this city-tower below Torrba's level, this tunnel is most likely surrounded by other habitable areas which may prove less dangerous and be easier for you to escape from. We could attempt to create one or more holes in unobstructed sections of the tunnel walls to determine what lies beyond and to use it to successfully escape."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Mistress Dofina, proud Nemoidian noble, is scared. "I'm not the expert in escaping, X. That's why I have you. I'm going to hazard a guess that the way that is trapped probably leads to something Torrba doesn't want found. If he has a secret hangar down here, this would probably lead to it. Either that or I am delusion and simply hoping for the galaxy to give me a break."

Dofina pauses for a moment thinking. "I guess I will just have to find a place to hide here while you find a way to get those mines disabled. And X," she continues, "please be careful."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Statement of confirmation: Instruction acknowledged. Please rest assured Mistress that I will take all possible precautions to safeguard myself while disabling the security system. Proposition: I believe it would be wise for you to wait well out of range of the mines should I accidentally detonate them." DRK-1X once again turns its holoprojector pod to faintly illuminate the ground beneath Dofina's feet. It begins to lead her once again back along the tunnel towards the storage bay, stopping after only 50 meters. "Proposition, should I accidentally detonate the mines, it is most likely that I will be rendered inoperative. Since the explosion will mostly likely alert the imperial troopers above it will be important for you to seek an expeditious escape from this tunnel." Once its Mistress is settled in and safe DRK-1X silently backtracks towards the trapped corridor.

OOC: I can see a few different ways that DRK-1X might be able to circumvent the mines but I'll need some feedback to decide what to do exactly. It seems logical to me that if the purpose of the traps is to prevent unauthorized individuals from accessing what lies beyond the mines then there must be a mechanism by which the mines can be temporarily turned off to allow safe passage through the corridor. If the corridor wasn't intended to be ever crossed then one would just build an impassible wall to block access. Consequently I'd expect the trip beams, detonator and explosives to be electronically networked together to a control system, either a keypad, biometric scanner or some other type of security sensor located somewhere down here. If DRK-1X could locate such an electronic on/off switch it might be able to slice into it with its scomp-link hookup, circumvent its programming and remotely shut down the entire setup. That would be 1X's preferred method since it would just require a computer use check (Computer Use +14).

If on the other hand 1X can't locate such a control system then it'll be stuck trying to manually disarm all the mines/trip beams. That would require 1X to shut down and reprogram itself with ranks in Disable Device. The skill description also mentions that some type of appropriate tool would be necessary to make the attempt. Aside from its two hands, DRK-1X also has an electroshock probe which can be used to short out a security device. Would that be an appropriate tool? If not, could a lightsaber be used to melt some key components instead?

Either way, can DRK-1X use its (Knowledge (technology) +4) to estimate the DC for either of the two previous checks to successfully disarm the security system based on its quality? DRK-1X would like to weigh the odds before proceeding with either plan.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

After leaving its Mistress alone in the tunnel, X returns to the mines. Taking a good long look at them, your scanners don't pick up any interconnected wires or any sort of remote mechanism. In fact, the way some of them look precariously placed on the piping, it would seem that they were recently put here rather hastily. Your processor quickly deduces that these were meant as a deterrent to any pursuing forces, especially considering that as you reach the center of the trip laser net, there is a large open space where many of the beams do not reach.

Looking closer at the mines themselves, it would be challenging but not difficult for you to remove them one by one. There are eight in all.

These were placed here rather recently, that is very easy for you to tell at a cursory scan. To disarm each one, it would be around a DC15 Disable Device check for each. In this case, since these are simple laser mines, I'm not going to require any more tools than the manipulators X already has installed.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X, having finished its visual inspection of the trip mines, gently floats back down the corridor to where its Mistress is waiting alone in the dark. "Report: I've completed my analysis of the trip-mines' placement and design. There are eight of them and they appear to have been hastily placed recently. I must now shut down temporarily to execute a few hundred-thousand virtual explosive-disarming simulations so that I may devise some appropriate response-action algorithms and integrate them fully into my code. To do so I will first have to decompile, compress and archive some non-crucial skill sets to liberate some processing power in my neural network to accommodate the new algorithms. Depending on how the simulations play out, I expect the entire process to take between 10 and 25 minutes. Throughout the process, I will periodically reactivate briefly to verify your well being. Inquiry: Shall I proceed Mistress?"

Assuming Dofina agrees, DRK-1X will sink down to the ground to float just before her in the dark. Sensing that its Mistress is scared of being alone in the dark, DRK-1X offers a few words of comfort in its soft monotone whisper; "Statement of reassurance: It's alright Mistress. My meditations won't take long. I will not allow anything to happen to you. I am here with you." The diminutive probe droid mentally executes its shutdown sequence as the world around it slips away. DRK-1X begins to dream a thousand dreams in which it dies over and over while trying its best to perform the task that will keep its Mistress safe from harm.

OOC: DRK-1X will perform a Computer use check to transfer two of its spot ranks into disable device ranks. Its Computer Use skill is +14 and the DC for the check is 26. Two successful checks are required to move both points. Each attempt requires five minutes of effort according to the RAW. I seem to recall that you'd mentioned that droids could perform Computer Use checks in less time than organics though. I'll leave those details up to you though. The time estimate 1X gave Dofina is based on a normal check with a 40% chance of success, which is what I calculate 1X has to make each check. Like 1X mentioned, it'll reactivate after every attempt for a round to ensure that nothing has changed before shutting down again for the next check.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina simply stares wide-eyed as you explain the specifics of what you are about to do, her mind obviously not grasping all the intimate details of how exactly you are able to alter your programming. She sighs a sense of relief when you attempt to comfort her in the dark.

Your external senses dissolve until you are fully immersed in running the simulations in your circuits. For the first few minutes, you seem to grasp on to the idea of how to remove the explosives, but a series of what-if scenarios stall your processing for a few extra minutes before you are able to feel that your knowledge will allow you to perform the necessary removal tasks. In between moments, you restart to check on your Mistress who is quietly sitting in the darkness, waiting for you to finish. Eventually, you complete the reprogramming and restart your normal processes. Your internal chronometer marks 11.35 minutes as passing.

Rolls: 30, 16, 31. Even though it doesn't mention (as far as I am aware) in the rulebooks, I rule that droids can lessen the time spent doing Computer Use tasks better than living beings can, meaning they get one free time decrease without raising the DC of the check.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X executes its start-up sequence, runs a quick self-diagnostic and slowly begins to rise up from the floor once more. "Report: I've successfully completed my meditations Mistress. I will now take my leave of you to proceed with the mine deactivation procedure." The diminutive probe droid sinks down momentarily to the ground to deposit the bundle it was carrying before turning and heading up the corridor to the mine field.

DRK-1X will attempt to disable the eight mines (Disable Device +5, taking 10). Assuming it succeeds, it'll then backtrack once more down the corridor to Dofina. "Report: The mines have been successfully disabled Mistress. We may proceed once you are ready." The spherical droid will once more gather up its small bundle while its Mistress readies herself.

Casting a circle of dim blue light on the ground around Dofina, DRK-1X will once more lead its Mistress down the corridor to the mine field. Once there, it will swivel its holoprojector pod to illuminate each mine in turn as they pass them, projecting a two dimensional text block and diagram around them describing their technical specifications in nemoidian (size, charge type, explosive yield, etc.). "Report: The mines' haphazard placement suggests that they were hastily placed here by someone retreating down this corridor in an attempt to dissuade pursuit. Proposition: It may be advantageous for us to reactivate the mines once you're safely past this point for the same purpose. Supposition: It may also be possible that those who laid the mines may still be nearby and may take offense at our trespass should they detect us. Proposition: We should proceed with caution."

OOC: Out of curiosity, based on 1X's Knowledge (technology) +4 what is the approximate damage, range, weight and cost of such trip mines? I'm really enjoying the new format BTW; we've been making some great progress this week.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Mistress Dofina nods in agreement as you make your way back to the explosives. As you are disarming them, your memory banks scan through every known configuration of placed mine that you have ever been aware of. Unfortunately these particular ones are unfamiliar in make or model, but judging from their size, each of them would probably have a blast radius of 10 meters and do enough damage to vaporize any humanoid sentient that may be caught within 2 meters.

This of course isn't saying much. Comparing it to something your size would be much more catastrophic. If each one of the explosives went off at once, a likely possibility in your calculations, the explosion would definately collapse this tunnel and trap everything in it. Something you are sure Dofina would not want to experience again. You finally finish your delicate procedure and return to find Dofina digging through the pouch you left behind. It takes her a while to realize you've returned.

"Good. We can finally get out of here."

You take her past the mines, in which she gives nothing more than passing interest. "I don't think that will be necessary. I don't plan on coming back here for some time. Unless we run into Torrba again. Let's just hope he is gone already."

I'm glad you are enjoying it. It's funny though that no sooner I do this, the other thread picks up... oh well. Keeps me on my toes.

Unfortunately, X only rolled a 12 on its Knowledge check, so the explosives are not too familiar...

I was going to say for future reference, if you were a console gamer, look into Knights of the Old Republic 2 for Xbox or PC if you ever find yourself lacking inspiration some time in the future. Pay special attention to G0-T0 and HK-47. Just saying because I was replaying it last night and instead of seeing G0-T0, I was seeing DRK-1X...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X reorients its holoprojector pod to illuminate the ground beneath Dofina as it leads her further down the corridor. Report: I have been unable to ascertain whether Torrba escaped the raid safely or not. Of possible interest to you Mistress; the refugees have just now accepted to perform a service for a toydarian that will grant them free passage off world to Tattoine. The small probot continues to carefully scan the corridor ahead of them for any possible hazards or threats as they slowly make their escape (Search +10).

OOC: Dofina was digging through its bundle in the dark? She's lucky she didn't accidentally trigger one of the lightsabers and impale herself. When 1X picks the bundle back up is there anything missing?

It's nice to see the other thread pick up and to see Toric and Bobitron getting into the game. It's a shame that Kemrain is MIA though.

I've never played Kotor, though I'm aware that you're a big fan. What is it about G0-T0 that reminds you of 1X?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina listens as you tell her the goings on of the outside world. She gives nothing more than a passing shrug at your mention of the refugees. A while later, as you are travelling down the rest of the long passageway, Dofina speaks up. "We need to get transport too. I should like to return to Cato Nemoidia."

She was bored and a little scared of the dark, she had to do something....

As far as G0-T0 goes, the biggest thing, besides the fact that it is a spherical repulsorlift droid, is his matter-of-fact way of describing things and his ability to simply shrug off what others say to him in order to go about his defined mission. Which is sometimes contradictory to the rest of the group...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X responds to Dofina's comment with a simple "Statement of acknowledgement: Yes Mistress" before resuming its silent scan of the corridor ahead. It continues to monitor local comlink channels for any news of Torrba or the hutts' reaction to an imperial raid on their kinsmen's private residence.

OOC: Sounds like my kind of droid.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The two of you make your way carefully along the passageway which has started to look less like a maintenance tunnel and more like a plain old tunnel built out of the same ferrocrete as the rest of the planet. Just ahead, you can see some lights on the walls that are functional, but flickering. Just beyond them is a closed blast door.

As you are travelling, more and more of the frequencies you had been monitoring were silent. You calculate one of three most likely possibilities. One, they were being jammed. Two, no one was talking. Three, there is interference of some sort down here. You have evidence of any of the three, but by the time you reach the door, you realize that regular chatter has returned. The only noticeable difference is that there is no Imperial traffic. None at all.

Just as you reach the door, your infrared scanners pick up a mass of heat coming from just behind it. It seems to be slowly increasing in temperature. Dofina takes this time to state the obvious. "It's really hot down here."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: DRK-1X would be hesitant to lead Dofina right up to the door without knowing whether it was safe or not. Once it saw the lights and the blast door it would suggest that Dofina stay back a safe distance while it scouts ahead alone.

DRK-1X leads its Mistress through the ferrocrete corridor until it detects the flickering lights faintly illuminating a blast door fifty meters ahead. Keeping out of the illuminated area, the diminutive probe droid slows to a halt and spins horizontally do face its Mistress. Floating forward it whispers softly into her ear hole; "Report: We appear to have just passed through an area of intense electromagnetic interference. Supposition: this may indicate an active sensor dampening field is shielding this area. Proposition: I believe it would be wise for you to remain here while I investigate the blast door to ascertain whether it is safe for you to approach and to attempt to open or circumvent it."

Assuming that Dofina defers to its plan, the small probe droid will stealthily approach the blast doors (Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10) while carefully searching the corridor leading up to it for concealed sensors or alarms (Search +10, taking 20).

OOC: Assuming its not trapped and that the blast door is like those in the movies, 1X will deploy its scomp-link probe into its computer port and begin communicating with its processor. Perhaps it could slice the computer and open the door; perhaps there is a security camera on the other side it could access; perhaps it's only part of a larger computer network; either way 1X will investigate it electronically to see what its options are.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Ah yes, of course. I apologize. I knew that this side of the door was completely safe and took some steps to move forward...

Dofina waits far behind you as you jack in to the blast door's access port. It isn't difficult to find the circuits that control the door itself, but it takes some time to see where it connects to the local network. From the system architecture, you gather that this network is tied to this room only, except for one line that leads to an emergency lockdown alarm on the main network. This alarm has been deactivated at the moment. The room seems to contain some sort of temperature and every few seconds an alert comes up in your view port.

Attention: Reactor temperature has breached nominal levels. Please check cooling systems for error.

At the moment you have access to three subprocessors on the network:

1. Cameras in the South and North wall.
2. There are three doors slaved to this network. The one you are next to and two others.
3. There is an access line to the terminal that controls the reactor, but you do not think you can do much with it except monitor the reactor's functions.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Well, this is certainly an interesting change of venue. I guess you never know what you'll find when wandering around some random service corridor on a some backwater hutt moon. Please bear with me; I don't intend to presume how this computer network is put together but I'll try my best to try to think it out logically as I figure 1X might approach it.

DRK-1X will at first ignore the door control sub-processor in favor of the surveillance camera and reactor terminal sub-processors. I don't know which walls are the 'north' and 'south' ones or which sides of those walls the cameras are placed on (either inwards or outwards I imagine) so 1X would first like to know the layout of the room itself if possible. 1X will try to slice into the two cameras' video feeds to take a look around at any possible occupants or surprises inside the room.

If the main terminal is connected over the network to both cameras, the three doors and the reactor itself then perhaps it has some standard data files pertaining to the room's emplacement, layout and intended purpose. If so 1X will try to slice into those reference files to determine what it's dealing with exactly (always read the manuals first ) How big is the room, the reactor and where do the other doors lead? With its Knowledge (technology) +4 along with the information from the terminal's reference files can 1X determine what kind of reactor is involved, what level of power it's generating and what the power is used for? Next it'll try to access the diagnostic information directly from the reactor itself and compare that information to the reference files to try and determine why it's malfunctioning and what kind of danger, if any, this error might lead to and how soon.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Well, I thought that perhaps, being an anaytical mind and all, you'd like to think through a 'puzzle room'...  Besides, to a normal person, the best they could do is get the door open and monitor the reactor....

X cross references as many details as it can access from the door terminal alone. Upon accessing the vid-feeds into the room, you can see that most of this large room is taken up by a rather large fusion generator. The room itself looks to be appproximately 50 meters lengthwise (north to south) and 40 meters in width. Judging from the view of the cameras, the ceiling is about 10 meters from the very bottom. The door you are floating by is 8 meters up from the bottom and seems to open out onto an access walkway.

The statistical readout you find on this basically says that it is a secondary power generator for the complex. It is used to power most minor functions, such as internal lighting, vehicle refueling systems, droid rechargers and various other non-critical systems. Nominal output is approximately 50 Terawatts, with a core temperature of about 4000 degrees Celsius. The current temperature reading is up to 6000 degrees and rising in 100 degree increments every few minutes. According to the readouts, it will reach critical at 8000 degrees. You calculate this to be occuring in less than an hour.

While you are reading the information on the reactor, your scans of the room identify the other two doors. One seems to be connected to another passageway similar to the one you are currently in and the other is a large vehicle sized blast door that is directly underneath the Northern vid-camera. From the schematics you are able to find, this larger door leads to a garage of some sort.

As you are looking, you notice movement from the vid-feeds in the room. The source is difficult to identify at first from all the heat and the access walkways, but you are able to gain an identity not too long after. There seem to be a small number of tiny flying droids in the room. They look to be landing in certain places along the reactor, doing some kind of imperceptible activity and then moving on to another part. From the sparks that start flying after they leave each perch, you determine that they are definately not doing repairs. This is reinforced by the sight of a couple of bodies laying on some of the walkways.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Just a few quick questions:
What is the likely result of such a fusion reactor surpassing its limits; a simple breakdown, an explosion, a nuclear explosion or simply some type of radiation leakage? How many of the tiny droids can 1X spot? Can 1X use its Knowledge (Technology) +4 to identify the type of droids or at least their degree? If they're simply 1º or 2º droids then they most likely don't have any onboard weapons or offensive programming. If on the other hand they're 4º demolition droids then 1X could have some serious problems. I also assume that the other two doors are currently closed; does 1X believe it can open the other two doors from here? Would his two cameras provide a view of what lies beyond them if they were open?

DRK-1X's running theory is that they're imperial droids sent here to sabotage this district tower's reactor in hopes of destroying the entire structure and so take out the Jedi Master they think is hiding nearby.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Let's see..

1. With all the 'safety protocols' that technology provides nowadays, X realizes that if this reactor reaches critical, it will simply implode, taking everything in the room with it. Unfortunately, it is built under the complex and thus anything on top of it will come crumbling down as well. The radiation would be kept to a minimum due to lockdown procedures and rather efficient clean-up technology. This if course assumes that the safety protocols are in place, which at present, X notes that they are.

2. X is able to count at least three different droids in the room, however it is impossible to tell if there are more or not. Judging from the looks of them, they seem to be simple 2nd Degree droids. Though they normally are unarmed, X knows that if properly motivated, they can be convinced to use their tools in self defense.

3. All three doors are currently closed, and yes it is possible to open them from this terminal because of X's mad slicing skills... With the side doors, the one you are next to and the one across the way, you would be able to see barely a few meters inside. If you opened the large door, the generator would block most of your view, but you might be able to pick out some details inside.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X withdraws its Code out of the small network computer. Its consciousness once more fully contained within its chassis, the diminutive probe droid disengages its scomp-link hookup out of the door's computer port. It telescopes inwards a few inches, flips and folds itself in half and sinks down inside 1X's housing before the compartment panel slides back in place, restoring the droid's sleek spherical silhouette.

The probot spins a 180º degrees horizontally and swiftly floats back down the corridor to its waiting Mistress. "Report: I have successfully accessed the local computer network and investigated the room beyond this blast door. It contains this city-tower's secondary fusion reactor. Currently the reactor's organic technicians appear to be dead or unconscious. There are also three or more repulsorlift 2º droids who appear to have disengaged the reactor's cooling system and are attempting to sabotage its safety systems. I estimate that, at its present rate, the reactor will breach its 8000º C operating threshold in less than an hour unless deactivated. Aside from this corridor there are two exits from the room; another corridor such as this one and what appears to be a hangar bay. Inquiry: How do you wish to proceed Mistress?"

OOC: I just wanted to check with you about the layout of this building we're currently in. As I understand it, we're actually in a titanic mile high city structure containing several industrial, residential and commercial levels and sectors. The whole tower is just one of many far above the surface of Nar Shaddaa, all interconnected by skyways and bridges. Torrba's complex and even the surrounding neighbourhood are only one part of this city-tower. My impression was that 1X and Dofina had followed this maintenance tunnel a good ways away from Torrba's complex and were now beneath some other part of the city-tower. I imagine that this reactor actually powers the subsystems for most of this city-tower. Are my assumptions correct or am I off in left field somewhere? If the reactor breaches without its safety protocols what is the most likely result? Will the tower be destroyed or just what is around/on top of it?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

That's a fairly decent rendition of Nar Shaddaa! You are correct, that is exactly how this place is, you are in a city complex miles above the planet's surface. You are a good distance away from the main complex yes, but again, many of its secondary systems are still powered by this generator, as they (the complex and the generator) are on the same tower. So yes, In essence you are correct, it powers a lot of the entire tower, just not all of it. It's a big tower... If simply shutdown, all of those things I mentioned earlier, except for the ones with emergency backup, would shut down for a large portion of the tower, including Torrba's complex. If it goes critical, the resulting implosion would not only sever those connections that power all those devices, but a large chunk of the tower would collapse inwards. Think of taking a stack of blocks and pulling out the middle one. All the ones on top would fall down, and only some of the lower blocks would be damaged. Luckily, Torrba's complex is near the very top of this tower, so not much would come crashing down with it.

Dofina looks at X quizzically. "Huh. Looks like we won't be coming back here for a long time then. Can we get past those droids? We should be near the landing docks by now." Her thoughts wander for a moment. "I'm just hoping there is still a ship there we can borrow."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: 2º droids normally have behavioral inhibitors to prevent them from taking offensive action against living beings. These droids however may have no such limitations if they are the ones responsible for the condition of the technicians. They may attempt to oppose us once we enter the chamber. Suggestion: I will open the doors and proceed inside to gauge their reactions before you enter Mistress. Proposition: If someone consciously set the reactor to breach they may not have left any vehicles behind in the hangar bay since they would consequently be destroyed in the resulting explosion. Supposition: It may yet be possible to stop the droids and safely deactivate the reactor before it breaches, thus safeguarding what lies above this part of the tower Mistress. Inquiry: Is this result desirable to you Mistress?"

OOC: I seem to remember seeing rules governing jamming transmissions in the main SW book but I can't seem to find them now. Do you know what/where they are? I'd like 1X to try jamming these droids' comlinks (if they have any) to prevent them from reporting our presence here.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Well, I looked but I didn't see it in the main book. It might be in one of the other books, I'll have to look. For now, I'd say an opposed Computer Use check with the success margin determining how long until they are able to re-establish communications. Top of my head though....

Dofina thinks for a moment, taking in your report.' "If we must go through the room, then I guess we will have to deal with those droids anyway. If we happen to save the reactor then so be it. If not, well, let's just say I don't keep any assets here for a reason." She then stares at you for a moment, as if regarding any thoughts you might have. "I'll wait here."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X continues to 'face' its Mistress, its emotions unreadable through its expressionless and static features. "Statement of acknowledgement: Understood."

Once more the droid turns and floats back down the corridor to the sealed blast door. It stops on the right hand side and sinks down a meter to face the computer access port. The panel to the right of its large central photoreceptor flips up and reveals its retracted and folded scomplink probe. The device rises, unfolds and telescopes forward to marry itself to the port as it begins to spin. DRK-1X logs in and projects its Code, in the form of a stream of data, into the local computer network temporarily extending its consciousness beyond the limits of its chassis.

OOC: The following includes a lot of what ifs and 1X's intended actions and reactions. Adjudicate it as you see fit.

First accessing the remote cameras' sub-processor, DRK-1X reorients and focuses one of the two on the droids first to confirm that there are indeed only three of them and that they are still proceeding as before. The second camera it reorients on the second hall door. Accessing that door's control sub-processor, 1X triggers its opening sequence to see what lies beyond while noting the three droids' reactions to this event with the other camera. Assuming that there is nothing and no one visible in the hallway beyond, 1X will cause that door to close once more. Reorienting the camera to the larger hangar bay doors, 1X next triggers those doors' opening sequence while trying to focus the camera on whatever may be visible beyond and again observing the droids' reactions.

Assuming that there is no one visible in the hangar, DRK-1X will leave that door open. If someone is visible, 1X will note their species and their reaction before closing the door as quickly as possible. If the droids to not react adversely to the opening and closing doors and seem content to continue their work then 1X will deploy its own blaster cannon, deactivate the two cameras in the room and then trigger its own door's opening sequence. It'll then log off, retract and stow its scomplink probe and float forward a few meters into the room to note the droid's reaction to its appearance. While monitoring any possible communications they may attempt DRK-1X will, if they don't react adversely to it, try to address them in binary. "Inquiry: Could you please identify yourselves, your masters and your purpose here?"

OOC: I don't remember the process for jamming transmissions, except that I recall that it was described as relatively easy to do.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

As I think about it, I do remember it being relatively easy to accomplish a comms jam, but I'll be damned if I can remember where I saw it. I've scoured the main book twice, but I've been known to miss things before. Might be in Arms and Equipment, or possibly the old Starships of the Galaxy...

X again jacks into the port by the door. The cameras still show the droids still working on whatever it is they are doing, and as you focus on them, you indeed count exactly three unique droids.

Upon opening the side door, there is nothing that can be seen beyond except for the same tunnel with flickering lights that are similar to where you are currently. The three droids stop for a moment, scanning in that direction, but go back to what they were doing.

As you open the garage door, you note that the droids again look, and seeing no one, go back to their work. Upon leaving the door open, you are able to see that there seems to be at least one swoop bike and possibly an air car or two. Their current conditions are difficult to discern without a closer look however.

When you open the door that you are floating next to, the droids again scan the door and upon seeing you, pause in their work and start approaching in flight. They stop when you send your signal to them.

"Alpha Alpha Seven. Alpha Alpha Eight. Alpha Alpha Nine. We are the collective properties of one Four. Our current orders include maintaining this reactor and preventing any further hindrance to repairing it. Please remit a response to the same query."

Currently, they do not seem to be transmitting anything other than what they are sending between themselves. Simply confirming what they see and what to do if you should decide to attack.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X considers the droids' answers to its inquiry for a few seconds. "Report: I am DRK-1X and am the property of one Dofina. She is an associate and ally of Four. My current orders include assessing the threat level of this room and ensuring the proper continued functioning of this reactor if possible. My diagnostic analysis indicates that its cooling system is malfunctioning, which may result in its eventual destruction and collateral damage to the surrounding habitat in approximately 50 minutes time. Inquiry: As part of your maintenance duties, do you foresee being able to rectify this problem before a uncontrolled fusion reaction occurs? Are you aware of why the cooling systems are currently inactive?"

DRK-1X is using its heuristic processor to judge the veracity of the three units' answers (Sense Motive +2). Also, now that 1X is up close with the three droids, can it identify their manufacturer, model and stock design features? (Knowledge (technology) +4)
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

"You are known to us, model DRK-1X. As it is in our orders, you are to report a message to your Mistress Dofina. We are sending the message to you now." True to their word, a beam transmission is sent to your receiver unit, awaiting access to your memory banks. "This reactor is to be kept in as best condition as possible until proper repair technicians are able to relieve us and fix the error. The errors in the system are known to us. We are not certain why the cooling systems have been disabled, but if the same entity disabled these humanoids, we presume that they did not want to have this reactor repaired. At present, we have been able to delay the imminent destruction, but only by a few minutes." Without any further word, they return to their duties. From what you are able to determine(Sense Motive 21), the droids are indeed speaking the truth.

You scan your memory banks for the make and model of these droids, but all you are to determine (Know: Tech 12) is that they have the following statistics:

Manufacturer: Unknown, but individual parts seem to come from various others, including Cybot Galactica, Arakyd Industries and Baktoid Works.
Designation: 2nd Degree Alpha Alpha. This is not a standard droid designation.
LWH: 0.55m x 0.38m x 0.24m
Mass: Approx. 58kg
Inventory: Unable to complete list, but includes Scomp-Access probe, two extendable manipulators, electrical induction probe, diagnostic scanner, short range communications array and repulsorlift drive assembly.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X, mindful of the fact that the droids must continue their work, does not attempt to delay them from returning to the reactor. It does however ask them one final question as they float towards it. "Inquiry: What is the estimated time of arrival of the proper repair technicians?"

Once it receives their answer, DRK-1X spins horizontally 180º, retracts its blaster cannon back into its housing with a soft whir and click and heads back down the corridor towards Dofina. While en route, the diminutive probe droid will decompress the recorded data, analyze it for any invasive code such as viruses and then peruse the contents of the message.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

In unison, the droids simply reply, "Unknown."

You scan through the message file you recieved from them and note that there are no malicious codes attached to them, though you do notice that there is a reciept signal meant to activate as soon as it is projected. It seems to be a simple video message with details of a meeting between Four, Kellon and some other humans that are as of yet unidentified. Attached to that is a voice recording specifying what Dofina should do with the information. You would have to play it to get the entire message.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X reviews the Code of the message and begins to slice it in an attempt to separate and deactivate the receipt signal sub-routine from the file (Computer Use +14). If it proves difficult or time consuming 1X will instead simply deactivate its own communications array so that it'll be unable to transmit the receipt signal upon playback. Doing so could prove risky while it and its Mistress are attempting to remain concealed. Likewise, the diminutive probe droid slices into the recording's raw data to mentally view both recordings before relaying them for Dofina(Computer Use +14).

When it reaches Dofina's position, 1X slows to a halt and reports while continuing its slicing efforts. "Report: I have entered the reactor chamber and questioned the droids. They report that they are the property of Four and are under orders to maintain the reactor's systems until repair technicians arrive on scene. They do not know who sabotaged the system, who has disabled the on duty technicians in the room or when the replacement technicians may arrive. The reactor's meltdown remains imminent. They have also given me a message intended for you from Four herself. Also, a visual inspection of the hangar bay reveals several vehicles that may prove useful in escaping this district."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You determine that it would take you some time to remove the signal, so on deciding to shut down your communciations transmitter, you move on to slicing the message itself:

A vid-recorder at an odd angle shows a small lounge room, complete with a table and cushioned chairs and even fake plants. A serving droid is taking drink orders from the group gathered in the room. You recognize Kellon and Four, but your databanks have no identity for the three others that are seated around the table. After a moment, the group begins exchanging pleasantries and then gets down to business.

"So what you are telling me is that you would be willing to help me achieve this goal?" Kellon seems concerned that his new friends are not what they seem.

"Of course. You see Mister Kellon, our goals are similar to yours. You want to create order in this part of the galaxy and we want someone we can trust running the show here. It all works out." One of the humans, apparently the head of the group, reassures Kellon with a smile and slow, even words.

"How do I know I can trust you? How do I know you're not going to put someone else in to take my place?"

"You don't know. Any more than we know we can trust you, Mister Kellon. I do know this however. Your goals parallel ours and as such, we would be more than willing to help those along. If you don't want our help..." The man trails off.

Kellon thinks for a moment, then speaks. "What did you have in mind?"

"For starters, in order for you to take power, you have to remove the one who is in power, correct?" He doesn't wait for Kellon to nod his answer as he continues. "In that sense, we will help stage a coup. The resulting chaos will allow you to step up into power."

"And how exactly do you plan on doing that? As weak as he is, Torrba is not stupid. He will see it coming."

"In case you have forgotten, Mister Kellon, there is a war going on outside of this moon's atmosphere. What best place to hide a battle than in the middle of a war?"

Understanding brightened Kellon's face. "What do you need me to do?"

"Just be ready when the time comes. We will send you information as to the specifics. I suggest, if you haven't already, that you determine your most trusted people and keep them close to you. They will be the key to allowing this to happen." Oddly, the man looked directly at Four when he spoke the last sentence. "We will speak no more of this. Just be ready when the time comes."

As the men stand and prepare to leave, you see a glint of a metallic cylindrical object on the head man's belt.

The vid-feed fades out and then a voice comes into the audio portion.

"Mistress Dofina. I know I am the last person you trust and the last person you want to hear from. I also know that your droid is listening to this first so as to determine its contents. Your ways are not unknown to me. That is irrelevant however. The message recorded earlier needs to get out to Torrba's trusted associates, and that includes you. At present, Torrba is on his way to one of his hiding places in the galaxy, and will need all the help he can get. In that regard, he has already transferred a large amount of credits to a few of your holding companies in order to facilitate anything you might do to help keep his new location a secret. Also, since you are at the head of his shipping operations, he as asked me to relay a personal favor. He would like for you to provide transport for some of his displaced people. He knows that you would require a favor in return and since he anticipated this, there is a shipment of Lumien awaiting your pick up on the remains of Dantooine. Usual contacts and all. Unfortunately, my time is short and I must end this message. Good luck, Mistress."

The message ends as you reach Mistress Dofina and give your report.

"Just as I suspected. I'll have to listen to it later. Right now, those vehicles you mentioned are calling my name. Let's go."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Statement of acknowledgement: Understood Mistress. Request: Please stay close to me." DRK-1X once more completes a 180º horizontal spin and heads back towards the open blast door with its Mistress in tow. "Report: The hangar bay appeared to contained several air cars which should allow us to evacuate the zone of danger within the time alotted."

The diminutive probe droid leads its Mistress into the reactor chamber, past the dutiful droids and into the hangar bay. Whatever vehicle Dofina chooses, DRK-1X will insist on searching it for any explosives, tracking devices or other hidden threats before it'll allow Dofina near it (Search +10).
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The droids give nothing more than passing notice as you lead Dofina into the area with the vehicles. She looks apathetically at most of them, but then one in particular catches her eye. It is green in color, with white racing stripes. Quickly scanning your databanks, you determine that it is a SoroSuub AV-18 Air Speeder. As Dofina begins to pick up the pace towards the vehicle, you interject your spherical body in between her and it. As you explain to her your intent, she simply nods.

You search the vehicle and find that it seems to be in good condition. As far as you can tell (Search= 25), there are no destructive devices or tracking systems on board.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: The vehicle appears safe and in working order Mistress. Proposition: Please make yourself comfortable and I will see to the doors." DRK-1X traces a quick arc through the air to the blast door computer interface port, where it reconnects to the local network and closes the two doors it had left open behind them. As the large hangar bay doors begins to close DRK-1X calls out in a soft buzzing binary to the three dutiful alpha-alpha units. "Statement of encouragement: May the Code be with." Still connected to the local network, 1X then accesses the security camera sub-processor and reactivates them before disconnecting itself from the port and returning to the airspeeder.

OOC: You didn't mention whether the hangar was open to the sky or whether there was another door to open for us to leave through. I'm going to assume there isn't since it would most likely be connected to the same computer network. Out of curiosity, what else is in the hangar? Also, I assume that Dofina will want to pilot the vehicle herself since I know she has ranks in pilot and seemed anxious to pick the green car. If so, 1X will simply sink down into the passenger seat and hold on. If not, DRK-1X will pilot the vehicle for her. I believe it is the middle of the night outside on this side of Nar Shaddaa right?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina, almost giddy now, hops into the seat of the air speeder. She begins the start-up sequence immediately while you are fiddling with the doors. The three droids continue to work and give a slight whistle at your encouragement. Checking the vids one more time before you leave, everything appears to be clear. Quickly assuming your place at Dofina's side, she punches a button that she had apparently been looking for for some time and immediately above you, the ceiling splits into a double-set of large doors that begin to open to the pollution-choked night sky above you. Taking a last scan about the room, you catalog three other air speeders, two speeder bikes and four swoops. Along with that were many maintenance parts, tools and accessories. Dofina doesn't give you much more time however as she revs the replusors and you blast vertically straight up through the now open tunnel to the sky.

She angles the air speeder off in one direction and speeds towards a destination she seems intent on reaching. The night sky is filled with air cars, speeders and even ships taking off and landing. In the distance, you spot a small cargo ship launch off of a series of landing platforms. It seems Dofina is headed that way.

Oddly enough, the main doors were not connected to the network. They, as Dofina soon learned, were attached to a remote device in this and possibly the other vehicles. If I had rolled any lower, YOU would have had to have found the switch.... but yes, it is night time. Oh and by the way... 500xp for you.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: Thanks for the xp. So escaping the tower was worth more than killing a Sith? Interesting. Feel free to keep describing the action. 1X won't say or do anything until Dofina asks it to report on what it knows or gives it an order. It'll amuse itself by watching the fleeting environment while trying to slice that pesky receipt signal subroutine.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Hehe. Try escaping the tower, avoiding two more combats and successfully slicing the network...

You continue to observe your surroundings as Dofina drives. Not much more catches your interest as you attempt to somehow disable the receipt signal that is attached to the message sent. Whoever wrote it was highly skilled and knew exactly the right loopholes to put the slip on most slicers. It seems, as you study it, this one was meant specifically to foil you. Every loophole you close opens two more. Side note: Unfortunately, even taking 20 on this one will not help you. It is a tough one. It seems that whoever wrote the code in there wanted that signal to be sent as you project it.

Dofina eventually reaches her destination. She sets the air car down in a crowded section of the landing platforms where many other vehicles have been parked and is filled with other travellers. You see some of them getting into lines by waiting ships. Dofina speaks as she motions you to get out. "Refugees. Maybe those people from earlier are among them. Let's go."

She takes you towards a large building that seems to be the hub of all these travellers, but then she mutters something. "No way." Dofina somewhat alters her path. It seems she has seen someone in the crowd and is attempting to follow them.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X floats up out of the passenger seat and assumes its usual position above and behind Dofina's left shoulder. As they make their way through the crowd the diminutive probe droid turns to scan in all directions, alert for any unforeseen threats in the crowd or the area.

When Dofina suddenly changes direction, 1X attempts to determine what it is that has caught her attention and who they are following (Spot +12).
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The crowd seems busy moving itself in too many different directions to notice you or your Mistress, at least not enough to make any sort of motions towards you. Dofina is heedless to your answer though, as she is actively following someone through the crowd. You try to gain a look, and you can barely make out a few people that she might be following, you watch for a while and are able to finally narrow it down to one(Spot =27). She is following a Toydarian. He seems to have gone towards a back door of the building and she is getting closer behind him. As he reaches for the door, she reaches out and grabs one of his wings.

"Hold it right there buster, you're under arrest."

"Jus who in da hells do ya tink you are?"

"I'm the one asking questions, Merro. Where are they?"

"Who? Wha? I don't know what ya are talkin about!"

"You have ten seconds to start talking or X here will remind you who is in charge here."

"X? Who is dis X? Who are ya? I don't know nothin."

"Five...four...three...two..."

"Alright, alright, let me go and I'll let ya in. We can talk inside. Safe ya know?" She releases his wing and he coddles it for a moment before turning around to look at the two of you. His face changes five different colors before he slaps Dofina on the arm. Before you are able to react however, she starts laughing, him soon joining in. "Okay...okay, you got me dis time. Next time I get ya. Come on in tho. I get ya two somethin."

You scan your databanks, trying to tie this Toydarian with any operational logs you have kept of Dofina's operations, but nothing comes up. His voice match that of the one that was speaking to the refugees however.

He takes you both inside, waving his had a few times at some guards posted at various intervals around the place. You get a glimpse of the main area, some sort of gambling arena, judging from the tables and patrons there. You are led past this however and taken to a lounge room. It looks oddly familiar somehow, but you are not sure you've ever been here before.

The two of them settle in and Merro has a servant bring in refreshments for your Mistress and a portable recharger for you. After a moment, they begin a series of conversations starting with 'how have you been, what have you been up to' type questions and answers.

It would seem that the two know each other from some past experience. It doesn't click however until you hear the words "...until I got X here, then it all started going much smoothly. I swear if it wasn't for this piece of machinery, I'd be dead right now."

The Toydarians response is simply a smile and then, "I know. I designed him."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X simply watches impassively as the nemoidian and toydarian speak about it as if it weren't present. It ignores the proffered recharging unit for the time being.

OOC: Are there any rules governing the use of rechargers? I think droids simply need to power down every one hundred hours for a hour to recharge but I don't believe they need any apparatus to do so. I assumed droids were built with some type of limitless internal energy source; like a micro fusion reactor or something.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Power rechargers essentially extend the time until you have to power down and recharge on your own internal power. It's basically just like getting a boost and starting over the counter at 100 hours of operation remaining. As for game mechanics, I'll have to see if I can find them again, but they are modified from the old West End Games Star Wars RPG. If Wizards put them in the d20 version, I haven't found them yet.

Dofina looks at Merro incredulously. "You did no such thing. I bought him from one of my own contacts."

"Okay maybe not da whole chassis, but I did design some of its parts. If ya want I can show ya."

"Unfortunately, we haven't the time and I don't think X would like you looking at his parts. I am actually glad I ran into you Merro. We need a way off planet. Fast."

"Well you're in luck! Or ya would have been fifteen minutes ago. Just sent my last ship out."

"Don't give me that drek, Merro. You are a worse liar than you are a smuggler. I know you always keep at least one extra ship for emergencies."

"Yeah, emergencies, ya know? My life and all dat?"

"I'm not above having X give you an emergency to deal with, Merro."

"Hah! Yer bluffing. It wasn't built with weapons."

"X? Deploy blaster." She continues as you comply. "Besides, you owe me one."

"I do?"

"Yes, you do," Dofina says nodding her head towards you.

"Who's gonna fly it?"

"I am."

"Things have changed since then. I'll get you the lockout codes. Just bring her back in once piece."

Mistress Dofina simply nods and smiles, giving you a signal to put your weapon away. The Toydarian flutters away and quickly returns with what appears to be a set of code keys that have dice attached to them on a metal ring. Merro is reluctant to hand them over to Dofina, but gives in with another glance at your ever-present spherical body. Without so much as a good bye, Dofina takes you down a hallway and into an elevator. On your journey, Dofina begins to tutor you in the ways of diplomacy. "You see X, sometimes, when you know negotiations will be tough, you have to go in prepared with a backup threat. Whether you are bluffing or not, you have to be convinced in your threat that your opponent will believe that you plan on using it. In order to alleviate Merro's misgivings about his ship, I started by reminiscing with him about old times, it lightened him up a bit. Then before he could react I got down to business. Doesn't give them time to change back to a defensive position if you time it right. Unfortunately, Merro can be a tough bird. You come in quite handy, you know?"

After you exit the elevator, you follow her out into a hangar that contains a small space yacht set up on a rising launch platform. You can see many technicians and stuff hurrying to finish the tasks of refueling and preflight checks before the two of you are able to board. Dofina wastes no time in getting the ship prepped and ready for flight and soon, you are blasting out of the atmosphere and into space. No sooner, the dull gray of the sky gives way to the inky black of space, you see in the distance an Imperial cruiser headed in this direction. Before they are able to hail you however, Dofina has already plotted the hyperspace course and you launch into the other dimension. She locks in the autopilot and then turns to you.

"So, show me this message."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Statement of gratitude: Thank you Mistress; I attempt to serve you well and be invaluable to you at all times. Rhetorical statement of admiration: May I also congratulate you on your impressive negotiating skills?" The small probot pauses for a moment to signal a topic change. "Inquiry: May I ask Mistress, what Merro meant when he said he'd designed some of my parts? Statement of confusion: If he were at all familiar with the Dark Eye series of probots he should have been aware that we come with a factory installed weapon mount."

DRK-1X ists its Mistress in the pre-flight preparations while acting as her copilot. It also offers to directly program the nav-computer on her behalf (Astrogation +4). While ascending through the lower atmosphere but before they are out of its com-range 1X voices a concern. "Report: Four's message includes instructions for transmitting a receipt signal. We will soon be reaching my com-range limit. Inquiry: Would you like me to transmit the receipt signal to her Mistress?"

DRK-1X dutifully reorients its holoprojector pod to point in front of Dofina, shunts the message's data into its holo-buffer and proceeds to project a flat 2D image of the recording before the nemoidian while the audio portion is emitted from its small vocabulator grill above its central photoreceptor.

OOC: What destination did Dofina choose for the hyperspace jump? What type of ship did the toydarian provide us?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina smiles as you compliment her. "Thank you X, that means a lot coming from you." She thinks for a moment when you ask her about Merro's knowledge of the DRK line of droids.

"Merro, well, his original intent was for an unintrusive, non-threatening observation droid. One that could pose as vid-corders more than as blatant spies. Unfortunately, his colleagues had other funders backing them and their wishes were made know. Your kind were to be able to defend themselves if necessary and be able to remove certain people if it were deemed necessary. Of course, in droids were still highly illegal and so a compromise was struck. I don't see what the fuss is..." She was about to go off on a tangent, but continued her history lesson. "Merro still had his hand in some of your manufacturing though. Most of your sensor systems were designed by him and his team. That and the processor that helps you think. Without it, you would be just another standard mute spy droid that no one could hold a conversation with. I couldn't have that." She smiles her Nemoidian smile. "And that's that. Merro hoped you wouldn't be used for violence, but he always was naive."

As the ship lifts off, the navi-computer is set for Cato Nemoidia, but you notice that is strays a bit from the standard routes. Dofina reures you and as you cross-reference them, you realize you are going home. Or, more specifically, to Dofina's estate on one of moons surrounding the planet. You ask her about the receipt signal and she nods. "Wait until just before we jump and then let it go. If she's trying to follow me, I don't want to make it too easy."

You play the message for her and she sits back in the pilot chair, thinking. She says nothing for a few long moments, then orders you to wander around the ship while she thinks. As you do so, she turns to look out the viewport into hyperspace. Something is troubling her.

While you wait for something more from her, you move around the apparently cramped ship. It's not large as far as transports go, but as a large fighter, it would probably be more at home. There is a smallish cargo bay that stands currently empty, and that seems to be what most of the ship is made of.

The rest of it consists of the cockpit, which Dofina has taken to pacing around, and the engine. Then you find the ship's main computer. Plugging in, the ship's schematics come up. You are in a modified M12-L Kimogila cl heavy fighter. Of course, knowing what you know about technology, an unmodified Kimogila is more rare. This particular one is comparatively lightly armed, having only a pair of IX-4 Laser Cannons in the wingtips and not much else. The engine has been tweaked for speed and its hyperdrive is fairly fast for a ship of its size.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Inquiry: I don't understand; was Merro a design engineer in the Arakyd Industries probot division? If so how did he come to be on Nar Shaddaa? Report: Incidentally, I've identified him as the individual who arranged passage offworld earlier for the three refugees."

OOC: Did DRK-1X pick up any pertinent news feeds on Nar Shaddaa concerning the fate of the Trade Federation, the nemoidian people or their homeworld after the recent victory of the New Galactic Empire in the Clone Wars?

"Statement of acknowledgement: Understood Mistress."

DRK-1X lets the flat 2D image of the meeting fade away to nothing before speaking. "Statement of apology: I'm sorry Mistress, but there is more that you should be made aware of at this time. Report: I've recorded an audio transmission of the initial meeting of Kellon with the three refugees." The small spherical probot once again begins to speak in a fast sibilant voice not its own as Kellon begins to explain his involvement in the recent attack on Torrba's complex. The recording continues on to reveal, in his own words, Kellon's plans and his desire that the trio kill Dofina. After their subsequent refusal and departure, at the very end of the recording is Four's voice telling them simply: "Now go." DRK-1X then waits a few moments in case Dofina has anything to say before performing its 45º vertical down-spin bow/nod before righting itself and obediently floating aftward.

DRK-1X will explore the nooks and crannies of the ship to take stock of their available inventory. It'll then proceed to the food synthesizer unit and use it to prepare a glass of spiced paricha which it'll carry back to the cockpit for Dofina.

OOC: How long were we all actually on Nar Shaddaa? We spent the previous week in a cramped ship, landed, talked to Torrba, she got stoned, recovered and then immediately had to try escaping a surprise attack. It couldn't have been much over an hour or two. Dofina's had a rough night.

What is the ship named? What is our ETA? DRK-1X will look in the engine room to see whether there is a maintenance kit or any kind of tools it can use. It's also looking for any spare parts, datachips, readers, rods, electronics or anything else it can find that may be of use.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

"Merro was an employee of that company, yes. After the first run of the line had been discovered with 'defects', all blame went to him. He was summarily asked to leave, which to the Arakyd biggies meant kicked out forever. He stays away from droids now, knowing that Arakyd would hunt him down if they saw his name anywhere else in that line of work. Especially with their new and largest client in the wings." Dofina gives nothing more than a passing nod as you mention that Merro provided the other three with transport.

***

Strangely enough, there have been no newsnet feeds as far as Cato Nemoidia itself goes. The last that anyone knows, the Republic had attacked the planet's military holdings and were soundly repulsed by Separatist forces. However, they were able to maintain a blockade of the planet as a sort of standoff. As far as anyone knows, that blockade is still in place. Essentially, only civilian traffic is allowed to enter or leave Nemoidian space. Even then, civilian ships are sometimes subject to searches.

***

After listening to the recording of the meeting between Kellon and the refugees, Dofina asks rhetorically, "I wonder why they refused? They would certainly have gained a nice foothold in Kellon's regime, even if for a short period of time. What is Four up to?" She then goes to her thinking.

***

For a fighter, the ship is relatively well-stocked. Registered under the name Ari's Sorrow, it seems that most of its military equipment has been replaced or modified for more civilian uses. It seems Merro was used to comfort. You find a foldout sleeping rack, an emergency survival kit containing numerous items up to and including a hold-out blaster, many small vests and other clothing sized for a Toydarian, some few repair parts for the engine and a holobook: The New Regime, authored by once Republic Senator Hallis of Chandrila.

Double checking the nav-computer, you see that you are currently eight days from Cato Nemoidia.

The whole Nar Shaddaa experience was a little less than two hours. Mostly accounting for travel times down in the accessways and for the refugees, the long walk to Merro's place.

And yeah, Dofina will be looking forward to some rest and relaxation... she has no such qualms about sending you back out though.... 
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: I'm going to assume, as a financial backer of the Separatist movement, that Dofina is aware of what had been happening on her homeworld before the Imperial victory a week earlier. I figure she must be taking a calculated risk in returning home and so won't bother pointing out that that may be a bad idea in and of itself.

Out of curiosity, what does a holobook comprise electronics-wise? It sounds like a small holoprojector with a data-storage component. Is that accurate? Incidentally 1X will most likely read/view the holobook over the coming week to find out what it's about. 1X is also interested in the spare parts, tools and electronics aboard since it has a few pet projects it would like to consider and implement if possible. Among them, 1x would like to backup its own code on an external data storage device in case it ever got memory wiped. If the spare parts aboard include a data storage unit, or perhaps the holobook does then it could possibly reconfigure one for such a purpose.

Another idea I had was to cannibalize/reconfigure one of Ventress' lightsabers (or both if necessary) to create a single tiny version of that weapon that 1X could then integrate into its systems, possibly replacing its electroshock probe. It would make a superb cutting tool. 1X can reprogram itself to do the work itself, it simply needs parts, tools and time to complete the work. What do you think?

Lastly, 1X is worried about the ship being boarded for an inspection by the Imperials blockading Cato Nemoidia. It itself, as a 4º probe droid, may be considered contraband as would the lightsabers and focusing crystals I imagine. I know the ship is fairly small, but so is 1X and the contraband cargo. I was wondering if there might be some nook or cranny in which 1X could possibly hide itself temporarily? I was thinking that inside an irradiated conduit or fuel storage tank might prove effective in masking its presence in case of sensors sweeps performed onboard.

As for being sent back out, well, a droid's lot in life is to serve.

DRK-1X will, after bringing Dofina her glass of spiced paricha, stay out of the nemoidian's way until called upon. When she seems rested and once more willing to converse (either that night or some other day of the trip) 1X will bring up a few topics of discussion preying on its mind.

"Statement: Mistress, I have of late been puzzled about your relationship with the deceased Ventress. Report: Her presence at your concealed hangar on Taris, along with the fact that its defensive systems were deactivated by a precise energy weapon discharge seemed to indicate that she was intimately familiar with its placement and design. When she first entered the hangar she stated that you had given her the passcodes to your ships. Before she retreated she also said that she would "have the device". Inquiry: Might I ask how you came to know each other and what device she was speaking of?"

***

"Statement: Mistress, I was wondering about your choice to reject Torrba's offer to escape alongside him in favor of seeking refuge in the concealed meditation chamber in his complex. Inquiry: How were you planning to safely escape Imperial notice by retreating there? How is it that you knew the chamber was there? How do you believe Ventress came to know to seek shelter there as well? Were you aware of the maintenance tunnel concealed beneath it?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina is definatey aware of the risk she is in returning home. One of the reasons for the alternate path in the navi-computer. She knows some back ways into the planetary systems gravity wells that are difficult to scan properly into. She knows that there is still a risk, but to get home and regroup is her main concern, which will be explained shortly...

Yes, the holobook is pretty much exactly as you describe. It is a data-storage device with a holoprojector attached. They are not very large, and could easily fit inside the palm of a human's hand. As far as reprogramming the holobook, it is possible to erase the data on it and replace it with something else, but as it was manufactured to be a static storage device, it will be difficult at best.

From the maintenance parts you did find, you could probably scrounge up something. There are no actual data recording devices in the collection of parts, but again, you do have the holobook.

As far as building a miniature lightsaber, that's going to be a tough one, considering that one is required to be Force sensitive to even build one. I will say that it is possible to take one apart, but you would never be able to put it back together again. That being said, the focus emitter and the power cell would probably be the major things you would need and one of the crystals, but again, the best you could probably do is something that amounts to 1 pt of damage that ignores Hardness or Armor. Again, that's going to depend on some serious die-rolling though... And, you do know one person who would know more about lightsabers than you currently do. Unfortunately, he is on another ship at the moment....

Hiding out would be easy, unless the Imperials decided to search the engine itself. Even after shutdown, the main coolant system is highly radioactive and no self-preserving Imperial would deign to check it unless armed with a hazmat suit. You doubt that a simple inspection would include such a thing.

After she has had a chance to sleep, Dofina seems to be less troubled. When you ask her about Ventress, however, some of that trouble seems to return.

"Ventress. I saw her body and yet I can't shake the feeling we will see her again. You remember Count Dooku? The Sith that taught her? Well, I was once, a long time ago, a progeny of his. Long before this whole civil war started, he and I had a business arrangement. After a while he said he sensed something in me, I didn't believe him of course, but after a while he began to show me things I had never understood until he came along."

"I didn't get very far when he told me he had to leave for a while. He did promise to come back however. And come back he did..." It is here that Dofina's face darkens. "He wasn't alone however. His new apprentice, Asajj Ventress, had returned with him. I was furious. He had promised to return and continue grooming me and he comes back with that... that... harlot. Oh how I hated her. I eventually questioned Dooku of his decision. He only told me that he had better use of me elsewhere. I didn't know what he meant until the Separatist uprising."

"As time went on, everytime I wasn't able to accomplish something, she would be there to clean it up. She would even go so far as to sabotage me just so she would look better in Dooku's view. Our rivalry knew no bounds. I rejoiced when I heard that some Jedi had killed her on Rhen Var. Apparently he didn't check for her body." She smiles at you. "I would have preferred to do it myself, but you are as efficient as usual. To be honest, I don't know what device she was speaking of though. Perhaps we will never know. I've given credits into so many projects for the Count, and with the Imperials now running everything, I doubt we will ever find out what they were."

***

"Torrba is a nice slug and all, but if someone meant to kill him, I'd rather not be in the same room as he was when it happened. Witnesses tend to die with the target in his business. Knowing it was Kellon behind the whole thing makes me feel even more refreshed. That Rodian is sloppy."

"The chamber had been built there for me by Torrba at my request. Only those who have some feeling with the Force are able to even sense its presence, let alone open the main door to it. Otherwise, it is simply a dead end. I had intended on going there until the whole thing blew over. I should have known Torrba would have put in a secondary access tunnel though. I presume that since Ventress was working with Torrba for the time being, he had told her about the room. Another reason I figured it wouldn't be such a good idea to go with him. I trust Torrba, but only as far as I can throw him."[/Sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

[Sblock=Recovered Posts 51-100]Originally Posted by Ambrus

So what kind of skill check and DC is involved in modifying the holobook's data storage module for 1X's needs? What is the The New Regime about?

Is one actually required to be force sensitive to build a lightsaber? I've read the sidebar about Jedi and lightsabers in the core rulebook but it didn't come out and say that only Jedi could build them. I simply assumed that the three force feats and force point described in the sidebar were only for tying a Jedi's mystical abilities to the blade itself, helping to explain why his lightsaber damage keeps increasing, how he gets extra force points from its construction, why he has a bonus to hit with it, etc. Otherwise I figured anyone could replicate the basic technology of a lightsaber, just not gain the added benefits that the Jedi do.

The only reason I wanted to rebuild one smaller was to get around the weapon/wielder size rules. The blade itself doesn't weight anything and the handle of Ventress' blade are small and light enough for 1X to hold it and move it around but according to the rules a lightsaber is medium size and can't be wielded at all by a diminutive creature. 1X doesn't really have to hold it with its arms and swing it around however; I intended to have it attached solidly to 1X's chassis and just have the droid itself spin around on its axis. That way it can't possibly hit itself accidentally with the blade. Does Ventress' blade have a blade length adjustment option like some lightsabers? Perhaps 1X could simply tune it down a bit to make the blade a more manageable length without requiring any major modifications. If so what kind of skill check would be involved?

***

DRK-1X will locate an appropriate hiding spot in the engine core for later use, that is unless it knows that the radiation would damage its systems or somehow leave it covered in dangerous radioactive residue after it leaves.

***

"Statement of reassurance: You may take solace Misstress in the fact that, through your own cleverness, you have outlived or defeated both Count Dooku and your rival Ventress."

***

"Supposition: If we ever encounter Torrba again, you will at least have proof to show him who it was who betrayed him. Even if he doesn't survive, I suspect that the other hutt may be interested in the evidence we have against Kellon. Either way, I suspect that the hutt will be grateful to you for it."

***

"Statement of confusion: I am also curious to know how Ventress captured the Twi'lek Jedi, why she brought him here and why she finally allowed him to die."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

For modifying the holobook, you're looking at at least an hour's worth of work (not that you don't have the time right now) and a DC 40 to properly fit everything you will want to put in there. Now, if you had only wanted to put a select few bits of your programming in there, I would lower the DC to 30 or 35.

The holobook reads similarly to our world's Utopia by Karl Marx. If you are not familiar with it, it gave rise to the belief in Marxism and soon Communism.

As far as building a lightsaber goes, the biggest reason one needs to be Force-sensitive is the crystals. In order to tune them and place them properly within the hilt, a very delicate procedure, the builder would have to be able to sense things that they could not with their own eyes, or in your case, sensors. Now, if you take the idea that a lightsaber is basically a blaster bolt frozen in time, then perhaps you may run with that idea, but your power cell would run down rather quickly because the crystals would not be placed properly. This is why billions of sentients do not have access to lightsabers, as they are difficult to manufacture without the proper training. I'm sure Arakyd, MerrSonn or BlasTech would have made a killing by now if they had figured out how to mass produce these things...

As far as using Ventress' blades, you are correct, they can't be wielded as weapons by a Diminuitive character, but as cutting tools, it is not mentioned. Unfortunately, slicing through doors, etc. is considered attacking an object and thus is covered by the using properly sized weapons rule. I'll rule this way: If you want to first down size the blade to be more manageable, you will have to spend some time studying one of her lightsabers, thus allowing you to reprogram yourself with Craft (lightsabers). Once that is accomplished, I will allow a DC30 check to alter the length of the blade (hers does not have a length adjustment switch). After that, I will allow you a Craft(droids) of DC20 to attach it to your hull. You are familiar enough with yourself to do that easily.. After that, I will allow it to be used as a Short Lightsaber (2d6 base damage, ignores hardness, -4 nonproficient penalty), but you will be able to use all your attacks per round with it. How does that sound?

***

You determine that once you leave the irradiated area, the residue easily dissipates in the open air.

***

"I will not claim to know Ventress' reasons for capturing the Jedi, other than to collect on the bounty out for all Jedi. I can only presume that after our encounter on Taris, she intercepted him and perhaps in his weakened state, soundly defeated him and brought him to Nar Shaddaa to collect. As for why she let him die, I don't think she had much of a choice, did she? According to what you said, his spirit possessed me and usually when that happens, there is no going back to your body. At least as far as Dooku had told me."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Well, I don't require any of 1X's stock operational programming; that would survive a memory wipe. I'd just need it's personal experiences data and its refined operational Code kept safe. As is, a DC 40 computer use check is impossible for 1X.

I always figured lightsabers weren't mass produced because there was little demand for them; they're very expensive to produce, hard to wield and dangerous to use. There may also have been long-standing republic laws limiting their usage to the Jedi.

Would there be any risk to failing any of these checks? As is, all of the DCs you listed are at the upper limit of 1X's capabilities and will require it to take 20 on most of them to succeed.

***

"Report: While you were senseless in Torrba's chamber Ventress claimed that the Twi'lek had accompanied her willingly. My sensors indicated that the Twi'lek was already dying once we arrived at the meditation chamber. I'm afraid my programming and experience in regards to psychic phenomena is severely limited Mistress."

***

Another topic of conversation:

"Report: Mistress, while you were senseless Torrba met with the refugees and revealed to them his concerns that there were individuals and evidence tying your activities to him. He expressed concern that these would lead the Empire to him. He charged the trio with resolving this situation on his behalf, which is why he sent them to speak with Kellon. Inquiry: Do you know what evidence he was referring to? Does it still present a risk to you? Do you believe the Empire is currently aware of your personal involvement in the Separatist movement?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Let's see: The only risk in copying just your 'memories' would be having a corrupt data file. Taking 20 would ensure that wouldn't happen. DC30.

Shortening the lightsaber would ruin it until you take the time to fix it. Basically causing you to take more time on it. Take 20 is allowed here.

Oh, and no, until the Empire came to power fully, there was no actual law against carrying a lightsaber, but most people assumed that those who carried them were Jedi of some kind and to avoid improper persecution or people wanting to test their skills against a Jedi, most people avoided carrying them. But again, since they are hard to manufacture and you can only get one from a Force-sensitive, anyone who was NOT Force-sensitive and carried a lightsaber was considered very dangerous indeed. However, oh, what's that? The Empire has just come to power....

Dofina looks at you for a long moment before considering her response. "Ventress must have drugged him. That or he knew his fate already and had accepted it. The Force can influence the weak, but most Jedi are immune to such tricks."

***

"I'm quite sure the Empire knows full well my involvement in the funding of the Separatist movement, which means that they will probably want to detain me once we reach my villa. Nonetheless, I have an ace up my sleeve as Sabaacists like to say. The 'evidence' that Torrba spoke of can be used in both directions, X. Remember when I said Kellon was sloppy? Well, he knows by now that in order to truly control Torrba's operation, he will have to control shipping, or more specifically, me. What he doesn't know is that the reason I get by legal loopholes is because most of my shipping is legitimate business. In his fumbling around in my work, he managed to find out that I 'hide' things within these legitimate haulers. What he didn't find out was that each one of them were in another's name. In some cases, his. That of course is assuming that that is what Torrba meant by evidence." She says that last sentence with a little less confidence.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Alright; unless Dofina has an objection or something in particular she wants 1X to do, it'll go ahead with its plans. 1X will start by studying the holobook, lightsabers, available tools and contemplating its own design specifications in an attempt to reprogram itself with the required Knowledge (technology), Craft (lightsaber) and Repair ranks for the procedures. DRK-1X will start by modifying one of the lightsabers, most likely by removing its housing and carefully tweaking its settings to shorten its blade length. Once it is satisfied that the energy flow through the blade is efficient, stable and sustainable it'll go to work on itself. It's going to open up its electroshock probe compartment and disconnect and remove the probe itself. Luckily, the lightsaber and the probe both weight 1 kg and, I suspect, are roughly the same size and long slim cylindrical shape. In fact, Ventress' lightsaber is actually gently curved at the butt end, which I imagine would make it fit nicely within 1X's spherical housing.



DRK-1X will keep and use the electroshock probe's original mounting brackets, actuators, and activator circuitry to hold, deploy and activate the lightsaber when desired. DRK-1X will remove the manual lightsaber activation switch and instead wire it directly into its heuristic processor. It'll test the lightsaber, disconnect, remove it and troubleshoot any unforeseen glitches until it finally functions properly.

DRK-1X will then go to work on the holobook. It intends to preserve its mundane appearance as a standard stock holobook with no visible modifications; something which doesn't stand out as unusual. It'll start by removing its housing and working to connect its scomplink hookup directly to its memory core. It'll erase the current data; a politically charged novel might arouse unwanted attention if inspected for content. In its place it'll upload a few very dry chapters of technical information and diagrams of a theoretical nature. It'll compose the text itself, relating some fundamental electronic engineering information which it itself has stored as part of its Knowledge (technology) skill. It'll include some simple made up information like author's name, publication company and date, etc. It's goal is to make the holobook appear to be a dry and uninteresting technical manual of some sort in case the unit is casually inspected. In the publisher's information, it'll include what appears to be an innocuous library registration number: 010001000101001001001011001011010011000101011000. That's a clue for 1X itself if it gets memory wiped and later tries to read the book; it's its own name. In a separate memory partition, inaccessible through the unit's manual controls, DRK-1X will attempt to transfer the crucial parts of its own Code, including all of the memories and algorithms it has developed on its own since it was first activated, compressed down to fit. It'll continue to check and recheck the data again and again to ensure that none of the data is garbled or corrupted in the transfer. Once satisfied, it'll disconnect its scomplink from the unit and replace its housing.

Once done with all that, it'll shut down for long periods to meditate and reprogram its skills back to its usual configuration. At some point, it'll inform Dofina of everything it's done and explain it to her in detail if she's interested and wants to know. It'll also ask her to keep the holobook safe with her in case something happens to it so that it can "continue to serve her in case of catastrophic program failure of erasure of the primary unit."

Later, DRK-1X will approach its Mistress with Ventress' remaining lightsaber in hand. "Statement: Mistress, I understand that you once had aspirations to be taught the techniques of the Sith by Count Dooku. Now he and his protegee are both deceased but you yet endure thanks to your foresight and wisdom. I believe that demonstrates your superior abilities and worth over theirs. As I understand their traditions, the Sith associate their lightsabers with their self-worth, their mastery of psychic power and their martial prowess. I would take this opportunity to, in turn, offer you what had so far been denied to you." 1X will hold out the gently curved lightsaber handle to Dofina if she wishes it.

OOC: I was wondering about the power-source of the weapons mounted to droids, such as 1X's onboard blaster. I'd assumed they used replaceable power packs like ordinary weapons since they represent a high energy expenditure separate from the droid's usual functioning. Are you of the opinion that the weapons are wired directly into each droid's primary power supply? Also, I was wondering about the credit-chip and, if it was small enough, whether 1X could safely stow it inside one of its compartments; say along with one of its arms inside its arm's compartment. What do you think?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You spend your time on the lightsaber, at times growing frustrated with the level of complexity for such a simple weapon. It doesn't take too long, however, for you to find that by adjusting the focus array, you can alter the length of the crimson plasma blade. A nice 4cm scorch mark on one of the bulkheads reminds you of that. Tuning the weapon properly, you get it to where it will be easier for you to 'handle' as part of your chassis.

Installing it comes easier for you. The electro-probe easily comes away and the altered lightsaber fits almost perfectly where the probe was once located. You determine that it would be better off if you left the lightsaber's power cell intact instead of trying to hook into your own power core. From what you can tell, a lightsaber's power cell regenerates itself during operation. That kind of feedback into your own system would cause unknowable damage.

You finally find the perfect fit and are now the proud owner of a droid installed short lightsaber.

Then you get to work on permanently saving your personality and memory matrix. You find that erasing the holobook is actually quite easy, but getting it to accept new code is far more difficult. You take your time however and eventually you succeed. Upon your final scan for inaccuracies and corrupt files, you find things all clear. For all intents and purposes, your memories are safe in this little book. A normal person looking at them would only see a manual of blueprints, technical readouts and other such things. You determine it would take a dedicated programmer some time to decipher what was really held inside.

Dofina looks at you kind of oddly when you offer her the book that contains your personality. Eventually she understands and hides it away somewhere in the folds of her clothing. Her reaction is markedly different however, when you offer her Ventress' remaining saber.

She gingerly accepts the Sith weapon and looks it over for some time, nodding as you mention why she should accept it. After a while of vocally wondering who will teach her how to use the blade and rediscover her own abilities, she succumbs to her own ego. "I will train myself. X, deploy lightsaber. We're going to practice."

***

You know, I never really thought of that. As far as I can recall, weapons that are permanently installed on a droid I would imagine are powered by its own power supply, but power packs would be required for weapons that were simply installed in interchangeable mounts. That's how I see it, but I'll see if I can find a ruling on that in the book later on.

As for the credit chip, hiding it in one of your arm recesses seems fine to me. They are really not that big.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X will oblige Dofina and help her practice her basic lightsaber technique while urging extreme caution. For her benefit 1X will also project a hologram it recorded of Ventress while she was fighting the eight clone troopers outside of the hangar on Taris so that she can study her technique. It'll also project humanoid sparring partners which she can practice on safely.

***

"Inquiry: Mistress, am I to understand that you have chosen to reject Four's request?"

***

OOC: 1X's lightsaber won't be of much use to it as a weapon though I imagine it would be damned intimidating if it were to enter a high-speed spin with the lightsaber deployed. BTW, I updated the various images in 1X's write-up in the rogue's gallery page and added an image of the lightsaber if you're interested. Out of curiosity, can 1X get a rough idea of what Dofina's class(es) and level are? DRK-1X will make certain that Dofina understands that it'll have to periodically update the holobook. All in all, I think that covers everything I had planned for the trip. Is there anything else Dofina wanted to talk about, like her future plans? If not, I think I'm ready to proceed to our arrival on Cato Nemoidia.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Yeah, it would definately be an intimidating sight. Something about a lightsaber spinning at sawblade speeds towards an opponent is very likely to cause panic....

Without giving too much away, Dofina has high levels in Noble, a level in Soldier and a level in Jedi Consular. Eventually I'll complete her entire set of statistics (all the tiny details) and put her in the Dramatis Personae in the Rogue Gallery.

Oh and nice job on the pics... I'm sure that will get a few people curious

***

You practice with Dofina as best you can, deciding that in order to protect her and yourself, it was best to have her spar with holo-targets. She did amazingly well for such a small space to work with, but alas, there are still burns and scorches in the bulkheads. Merro will not be pleased.

When you ask your question, she smiles that half-smile of hers. "No, I think I will see what I can do about that. Torrba was nice enough to pay in advance, and it's bad for business to refuse a customer like that. However, I will deal with it in time. Right now, I have more important things to worry about. We're almost there."

***

The hyperspace lines gradually give way to the deep darkness of space. In the distance, the viewport shows you Cato Nemoidia, a blue and green planet that has been exploited for some time by its inhabitants. Nearer, you see a grayish rock that looks more like an asteroid than the moon it is. Dofina angles your flight path toward it, but has a puzzled look on her face. "That's odd. No one's home."

Looking at the sensor display confirms her statement. There are no ships anywhere near this sector.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Upon the final approach, while Dofina pilots the ship, DRK-1X will directly interface with the ship's computer to operate and monitor the transport's sensors and communications systems. It reaches out with its Code through the vessel's systems to directly peer out into the space outside, listening for any artificially produced emissions originating nearby. There should have been countless ships, stations and satellites in orbit around the planet. Suspecting the worse, 1X reaches out to feel the texture of the space surrounding them, seeking any debris or flotsam nearby.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Using the ship's limited sensors, you scan the area around you. You don't find much until you get closer to Dofina's moon. At the very edge of sensor range, you start picking up massive structures simply floating in space. There are no signals, life signs or energy readings coming from these and as you get closer, the viewport shows you a large amount of Separatist ships, but they are all simply floating there. Dofina decides to get closer to the planet itself and it is then that you finally pick up some signs of life. First a ship, then one of the many orbital stations surrounding the planet. Breathing a sigh of relief, she brings the fighter to a relative crawl. "Well, that is strange. The only ships out here are shutdown, but it seems any of the ones that are left are staying really close to the planet. I'm sure they've picked us up by now. No one is calling in though. I can't even seem to pick up a signal for landing routes. And where are the Imperial forces? They wouldn't just abandon this place. Would they?" Dofina seems to be trying to make a decision when a tight-beam message comes in. "Spoke too soon."

"Unidentified craft. You are trespassing on Royal property. You are to land immediately for inspection. Two craft will be along to escort you down. Do not deviate from your present course or you will be shot down."

Dofina looks out the viewport and sure enough two fighters pass your ship and then disappear behind it. Moments later, they are on either side of you. A quick glance at the sensor display shows nothing.

"Those are not Nemoidian. And they don't look Imperial. What do you think X?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Upon first hearing the ultimatum, DRK-1X immediately accesses the ship's nav computer and begins working in tandem with it to plot an expedient hyperspace jump out of the system to Dantoine (Astrogation +4).

"Report: I am uncertain Mistress, there is insufficient information to properly assess the situation. It appears that the Separatist forces have been defeated and much of the Nemoidian infrastructure in this sector rendered inoperative. I am currently plotting a lightspeed jump out of the system. Proposition: I recommend reducing speed to avoid entering the moon's hyperspace shadow too soon while continuing to speak with the royal representative in an attempt to discover the condition of this system before deciding whether to submit or depart."

DRK-1X tries its best to identify the fighters (Knowledge technology +4) and which "royal" group might be using them.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The fighters along side you are of an unkown configuration, but you can identify parts that may have belonged to older Republic models. (Know (Tech)= 15)

You put in the coordinates for the jump to Dantooine as Dofina attempts to dissuade the ground control intercept commander.

"Listen, this is Mistress Dofina of House Marcon, a direct protege of the royal family. If you value your post, you will allow me to land where I please."

"Mistress Dofina, glad of you to join us. We are under strict orders to bring you in for questioning by Royal Command. Again, please land at the specified coordinates and we will take you to the Consul himself."

"I received no word of this. I want to speak to your commander."

Another voice comes over the speaker, a Nemoidian. "Mistress Dofina, I apologize for the inconvenience. We were not aware that you were still alive. Please you must understand our position. We are under orders."

A look of dread crosses Dofina's face. "Understand, command. I'm sorry."

Mistress Dofina shuts off the commlink and turns to face you. "We have to go. Now."

Without waiting for a reply, she immediately pushes the throttles to maximum and cuts in the maneuvering thrusters, pulling a near 180 turn. Your escorts are hard pressed to follow, but manage to gain a position behind you. Mistress Dofina focuses on flying defensively, attempting to give you the time you need to finish your calculations. A blast of laser fire hits the ship, sending sparks flying, but nothing serious is damaged. You can see Dofina desperately attempting to angle the shields as she flies. Another blast of fire darkens the lights in the ship just as you give her the okay to go.

The pushes the hyperdrive engagement throttle and the reassuring starlines appear in the viewport. Breathing a sigh of relief, Dofina slumps back in her chair.

It doesn't last long however.

Not an hour into your trip, you are suddenly shunted back to realspace with no warning and no explanation. There are no planets, no ships, no nothing. Just empty black.

"I have a bad feeling about this."

Ahem... astrogation. Rolled a natural 1. Then rolled a 98 on the mishap table...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

The diminutive probe droid gives its Mistress a few minutes to collect herself once the pair has re-entered hyperspace before disturbing her. "Inquiry: If I may ask Mistress, why did you conclude it was necessary for us to leave expediently?"

***

Even as its Mistress voices her concern DRK-1X is accessing the computer's diagnostic program through its scomplink hookup. It begins evaluating the vessel's systems; navigational, shielding, power distribution, propulsion, etc; all in an attempt to localize the cause of their sudden stop. While doing so, it also catalogues any damage suffered in the brief firefight along with any pre-existing damage or excessive wear upon the ship. If possible, it'll also access any external cameras or sensors and reorient them to focus on the ship's hull in case there is some undetected external damage to the vessel. "Report: I am now executing a ship-wide diagnostic routine."


OOC: Lovely... GM's choice huh? Well this should be interesting. At least we shouldn't have to worry about any hostile encounters in this random, empty point of interstellar space... for a few thousand years at least.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina looks you over a few times before answering. "Cato Nemoidia is under Imperial control. Complete Imperial control. You may not have heard the inflection in the loyalist's voice, but I did. They were pointing a blaster at him. They would have shot me down on sight. After getting what they could out of me. And you. Looks like we'll be hiding out from the Empire for some time. Of course, that is if anyone can find us. Out here. Where there is nothing..." She trails off. For the first time in your entire career with Dofina, you actually see sobs.

***

Your diagnostic comes up with mostly carbon scoring where some blaster shots penetrated the shields, but nothing that should have caused a problem with the hyperdrive. You perform a more thorough scan and find that one of the shield generators was overloaded. It is possible that it could have fused with another set of electronics and caused disruptions there.


Systems Status:
Hull: 93%
Shields: Disabled
Engine: 100%
Capacitor: Charging...67%
Hyperdrive: Charging...15%
Life Support: 100%
Navigation: 100%
Sensors: 100%
Main Weapons: Armed

You check the navigation system and see that according to it's readout, you've arrived at your destination. Your galactic mapping sensors tell you otherwise however.

Yeah, I shook my head on that one too.... However, it let's me get you to another plot point I was planning, albeit a little earlier than I expected...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: I'm not certain I understand what the diagnostic reveals. What does a 15% charge on the Hyperdrive mean? Is it possible to just allow the hyperdrive to finish charging, reset the nav computer, plot a new course and get back underway? If not, what needs to be done?

I can't find Cato Nemoidia on my Star Wars map; is it in the outer rim? Wherever we currently are, what is the closest inhabited system?

Out of curiosity, what does Dofina have left as far as resources go? Her holdings on Taris and Cato Nemoidia have either been destroyed or seized by the empire, the two ships she had on Taris are likewise destroyed or seized, her shipping business with Torrba is in disarray and may be defunct, whatever money she had invested in the Separatist movement is gone since they've been defeated and her nemoidian accounts have most likely been seized or frozen. Aside from this borrowed ship and 1X itself what does Dofina have left in the Galaxy? She's really been having a rough month. Oh, and when will she next need a fix of rhyll spice?

DRK-1X attempts to reinitialize Ari's Sorrow's navigational computer, starting by identifying recognizable celestial bodies in the sector and using them to triangulate the vessel's actual position. While the computer searches the heavens, 1X will deactivate the shielding systems and attempt to locate, deactivate and circumvent any fused circuitry. The probot will then initiate the recharging sequence on the hyperdrive unit. Finally, 1x will instruct the computer to alert it if there are any problems in executing these steps.

Once the computer has been set to its tasks, DRK-1X disconnects, withdraws and stores its scomplink probe back in its compartment. With a soft whir and click the droid's arm compartments open and its mechanical limbs unfold and extend from within its chassis. The diminutive probot turns to regard the weeping nemoidian woman who is the figurative center of its world. After a slight pause, its heuristic processor assesses the unfamiliar situation and improvises a seemingly appropriate response. 1X gently floats over to Dofina and delicately lays its infant sized hand on her shoulder in a show of tender concern. "Statement of reassurance: It's alright Mistress. Everything is going to be fine. Have faith in our Code; it is strong. We will persevere and prosper."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Let's see. The hyperdrive indicator is basically saying that it has charged to fifteen percent and is still charging. Theoretically, all you will have to do is wait for it to recharge (10 minutes, because I know you are going to ask ), and then set a new course. Once you figure out where you are that is...

Cato Nemoidia, oddly enough, was never put on that map. Should have been, but wasn't. If you look on the prior page, it is listed in the Colonies sector as simply, Nemoidia. The race and planet are also listed in the Ultimate Alien Anthology. I can type up the write-up for you if you'd like... As far as what's close, well.. close is a relative term when it comes to space travel, but if you want to look at your map, find Ithor in the Mid Rim. Then, draw a line straight left about an inch. You are approximately there, just past Anorbis and 'south' of Vortex.

What does Dofina have left? Umm... you? Seriously, Dofina does have, as she mentioned before, other assets in other places. They are not as vast as her personal fortune was/ is, but they are there nonetheless. Most of these assets consist more as favors and such more than hard currency, but she even has some of that stashed away as well. She has not yet determined the fate of her family fortune as of yet, but she will soon enough. Just as she will attempt to regain control of her shipping monopoly...

As for her addiction, her need will arise soon, but not just yet. The following is information X does not know, but I will tell you, as a player, what you are dealing with:

The 'special' way this spice works is how it causes the user's body to reproduce some of the drug internally, thereby alleviating the need to be constantly toking a hookah. However, as time goes on, the body 'forgets' how to make it and thus a new fix is needed. It was developed originally for pilots who flew long distances from their major sources of the drug, so that they would not 'wig out' for lack of drug intake.


Middle of nowhere pretty much sums up X's determination of where they are. It is not as bad as it first seemed however. Apparently, you are floating in an empty part of the Expansion Region. You are not too far from Ithor, homeworld of the agrarian Ithorians and not far from the Anorbis, a less known world. You judge that it shouldn't take long to calculate a new and ahem... proper... route to Dantooine.

It doesn't take long to isolate the problem with the shields. Sure enough, one of the shield projector units has been fused. Unless you can find a way to rebuild a new one or calibrate the forward projector to cover the entire craft, you will have no aft shielding.

The hyperdrive motivator continues to recharge, the main engine capacitors and weapons capacitors now being at maximum.

As you wait for the ship's hyperdrive to recharge, you attempt to comfort a distraught Mistress Dofina. She at first resists the cold touch of your mechanical arms, but then relaxes as she sobs her woes on to you. "It's gone X. It's all gone. Everything I put together, everything I put into this war. All for nothing. Nothing! Kellon has probably already announced my supposed death to my contacts, putting himself in my place. How could I have been so foolish? He must be working for this Empire. He must be. That would explain everything. I'll kill him X. I swear it! Kellon will die. But first... yes, first I have to call in a few things. Play a few cards right.. yes.. and then I have to... wait..no.. he probably knows about them. Have to kill them too. Too bad. Useful. Oh well. So then I'll have to go and kill... well, no, you can do that X. I don't want to touch that slug with a ten foot pole. Wait... that's it! I don't have to do anything. Kellon will fall right into my lap. Especially if he thinks I'm dead. X. We have work to do." Her tears gone, Dofina stands to her full height, forgetting for a moment she was on a ship. The bulkhead reminded her however and as she winced, she ran a finger over the lightsaber she now kept at her side. "This will be perfect. X? Why aren't we moving? To Dantooine! I have a trap to spring."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Corrections: I believe you mean you have a trap to set Mistress, not spring. Statement of concern: That would be unfortunate. Report: The hyperdrive motivator is currently recharging. Once it is fully charged I've completed plotting a new hyperspace transit locus we will be able to resume our journey. Estimated time of departure; 20 minutes."

With a whir and click DRK-1X stores its arms and once more deploys its scomplink probe. It floats back to the computer access port and, having reconnected, projects its consciousness beyond its chassis and into the vessel's computer core. Using the ship's external sensors, 1X completes its local stellar survey and begins plotting their current position. While it does so, it idly monitors the hyperdrive recharging sequence remaining wary of any signs of a problem in the process. Next is accessed the navigational sub-processor and begins plotting a new hyperspace transit locus while checking and rechecking its calculations along with those of the computer to avoid any further mishaps (Astrogation +4, taking 20).

Once ready, it'll signal its Mistress to ready herself for transit to hyperspace and then re-engage the hyperdrive engine directly through the computer. While en-route, DRK-1X will turns its attention to the fused aft shield generator, attempting to repair or replace it if possible. If necessary it'll reprogram itself with the repair skill necessary to complete the job.

OOC: What's the ETA to Dantoine? You know, poor Dofina's really got to get some fresh air; she's spent the last two weeks shut away in shuttle cabins with only a brief and dangerous respite on Nar Shaddaa.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Colonies to Outer Rim is baseline 96 hours. The hyperdrive multiplier of the ship is x2 . That makes a standard eight days. With the taking 20, however, you can only take 10 on an Astrogation check. Taking 10 however will get you a net 14. Just enough to succeed, but not enough to shave off time. I'll go with that, but if you want to do something else, let me know. Oh and yes, I am aware of Dofina's discomfort. She is too emotional to care at the moment though...

***

Dofina looks at you, "I know what I meant. Chances are, Kellon already knows about Four's gift on Dantooine. Which means that he will have set a trap for me there already. How do I know? Because he is that stupid. So, we're going to let him think his trap is going to work. I am going to die for a while..."

Dofina goes on to explain an elaborate scheme of how, during the ambush, she is going to appear to die, even going so far as to using her limited knowledge of the Force to induce a hibernation of sorts, if necessary. Your key role seems to be making sure that even though she appears dead, that she is to remain alive and well, her body to be taken to a safe house by trusted contacts. Not the ones she uses for deals with Torrba and Four, but someone else entirely. Afterwords, once she is safely tucked away, you are going to disappear. You will only pop-up at certain places to make it appear as though you are searching for the ones responsible for Dofina's death. Meanwhile, she will be consolidating her resources for the final strike once Kellon takes the bait. This of course is going to work. At least, according to Dofina.

As she finishes explaining, you enter the routes and recheck them before activating the hyperdrive. Once you are in hyperspace Dofina waits to see what for input you have on her plan.

If you want to hold more conversation with her, please do. As far as repairing the shield projector, the original is well beyond repair. You are easily able to reroute the front one to provide some cover for the rear arc, but both will be diminished unless you somehow reroute power from another system. If you do so, I will need to know which one you decide to take power from.

Elsewise, I have nothing else happening for the rest of this trip, so we can fast forward if you'd like.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: During Kellon's conversation with the refugees he admitted his belief that you may already be dead. Supposition: It would seem likely that Four, if her offer to you was sincere, would continue to encourage that belief. It seems possible that he remains unaware of your impeding arrival upon Dantoine."

DRK-1X goes on to express its uncertainty and concern about Dofina's plan, especially with the circumstances leading up to her appearing to have been killed and its role in transporting her to safety. Naturally 1X will help her in whatever way she deems appropriate; it is simply concerned about putting her in such a vulnerable and unpredictable position.

Diverting power to the shielding systems sounds desirable, though I don't know which systems have the available energy to supplement the shielding systems. 1X would focus its programming skills on setting up methods to rapidly reroute energy from various systems depending on which may be necessary during a firefight. I'd think that the communications and scanners would probably be the least relevant in combat. Since the ship's weapons aren't terribly effective though it might actually be a good idea to simply focus on defense rather than a pointless offense like we did while escaping from Cato Nemoidia.

Except for Dofina explaining the details of her plan more thoroughly, I don't think there's anything else 1X had to say to Dofina. If there's anything she'd like to talk about though I'd love to role-play that.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina nods as you explain your concerns. "Hmm... that is true. Thank you for clearing that up for me. Still, I will have to maintain that illusion a bit longer. If he happens to find out that I am alive however, he won't hold back in fixing that oversight. I need to find way to go underground. My people on Dantooine will only be able to take me so far, and I'll need a place to stash Merro's ship. That and the Lumien that Four sent me needs to go somewhere too. When we get there, I'll set ourselves up a place to hideout, then go about claiming our shipment. I'll need you to scout out a place to hide Merro's ship while I'm doing that. Dantooine is a pretty big open planet, but there are numerous ruins and old settler's places that could be used. Just make sure they aren't occupied first. Then once we get those things in place, we'll discuss getting the rest of my assets together. The Empire has more than likely seized my Republic accounts and anything I had with the Trade Federation is probably gone. I would love to have my home returned to me, but that is probably a ways off. Nonetheless, I do want it back; and Kellon's head will decorate my manor once I get control of my people back. I promise you that."

While you and Dofina are talking, you manage to find a way to divert power from communications and sensors to boost the shields temporarily. You install a command line that will allow to activate the transfer if and when the time comes. You also find that there is a switch that will allow you to transfer partial power from the lasers into the shields, up to and including fully rerouting the guns to the shields.

***

For the rest of the trip, Dofina seems content to plan her hiding, which admittedly is not truly what she wants to do. After confirming the details, she then looks at you inquisitively. "X? Do you like working for me?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X turns to regard Dofina with its unblinking sensors for a few moments; it's expressionless 'face' betraying nothing of what it is feeling. After a substantial pause, the small probot's vocabulator begins to issue its whisper soft response in its sexless voice. "Statement of confusion: I am not certain how to answer your question Mistress. Report: I have been working for you since the moment I was activated following my last memory wipe. Since everything I have done since then has been to serve you or your interests I can recall no experience with which to compare or contrast that of working for you."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

"I should have expected such an answer from a droid. I mean I know your programming doesn't give you much of a choice, but... how do I put this... Has your thinking given you hesitation when I ask you to do something for me?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X pauses for another moment before answering. "Report: Some of your instructions have, on occasion, caused the various nodes of my neural network to come into conflict, giving me momentary pause."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina nods slowly, as if considering your words before going on. "I see. X? Have you ever thought about taking over for me? Running things in my stead?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Sta... Satement of apology: I'm sorry Mistress, but I'm afraid I don't understand your question. Inquiry: Run what things how?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina smiles. "I mean you being me. You being the one in control of my assets. You being in control of the shipping empire I am going to get back. Have you ever thought of doing all that? That's what I mean."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: No. I neither have the experience, ability or desire to manage a shipping empire."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina looks at you for a while before replying. "Hmm... I was just curious." She then goes back to watching the starlines outside the viewport.

For the rest of the journey, Dofina stays relatively quiet, engaging in small talk every so often to alleviate boredom. Eventually Dantooine is finally reached. Coming out of hyperspace, you can see that numerous private ships have come to this sector, for reasons only known to their pilots. The space lanes are crowded, but Dantooine's landing directors are somewhat efficient today and have you landing in no time.

Dofina sets down in a small out of the way hangar near a mining colony somewhere on the surface. As she brings the ship closer, you can see that is not as out of the way as it first seemed. Below the ship, you see various scavengers, scoundrels and other such lowlifes eyeing the ship, perhaps sizing up its value.

As she realizes this, Dofina absently pats something inside the folds of her clothes and makes an attempt to hide the lightsaber she is currently carrying. "Well, this could be interesting. Keep your sensors open X. I don't like the look of this. Remember what I said. You find a place to hide this thing and I'll get us a place to stash us and my Lumien. Got it?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: I understand Mistress. Inquiry: What are my search criteria? What will you do in the meantime?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina looks at you. "Well, as I said earlier, there are some unused buildings dotting the landscape, old farmsteads, stuff like that. Maybe even the Jedi Enclave ruins if they are unoccupied." She gives a half-smile at her joke. Seeing that you are unmoved, she continues. "Anywhere inconspicuous. Someplace that we can get to without too many people knowing about it. Especially if someone decides to do a scan from orbit. I'm just going to go down to one of the local cantinas and see if my contact is there. If not, I'll let you know a change in plans, so keep your sensors on."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

In response to its Mistress' last directive, a black antenna twice as long as the droid itself telecopes out of the top of it chassis.

"Statement of apology: I'm sorry Mistress, but I'm afraid I don't understand your plan. Inquiry: Are you saying that you intend to leave the vessel at this hangar unattended while I search the area for an appropriate area to move it to and you make your way to a cantina? Proposition: If so, perhaps it would be safer and faster for me to simply remain on the ship and conduct a low altitude survey of the area to find an appropriate hiding spot and then rejoin you once the ship is secure."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina frowns in thought. "Hmm... perhaps you are right, as always. I guess since it's not really my ship, the care of it has slipped my mind. I tell you what, you stay here, see what you can find, I'll be back shortly. Then we'll switch places. If you haven't found anything while I'm gone, you can go further afield and see what's out there. Sound okay?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X retrieves a comlink unit from the vessel's emergency kit and floats back to its Mistress to offer her the device. "Request: Please keep this with you so that you may contact me in case of emergency. Statement: I will continue to monitor its frequency in case you run into any difficulties and wish to signal me for aid. Suggestion: Since lightsabers are now associated with fugitive Jedi, I would recommend that you avoid deploying yours in public." The small spherical probot then traces a short arc through the air to depress the hatch release button. Looking out into the hangar bay, DRK-1X scans the surrounding area for any signs of trouble before floating backwards to allow its Mistress to disembark. It waits patiently for her to make her way down the gangway before once more tapping the button to close the hatch.

Floating back towards the control console in the cockpit, DRK-1X refolds and retracts its arms into its chassis while simultaneously deploying its scomp-link probe. The latter it marries to the vessel's primary computer port. As the probe begins to spins slowly, the diminutive probe droid projects its consciousness into the Ari's Sorrow's computer core, in essence merging its Code with the vessel's. With but a thought, the ship's repulsorlift engines come back to life as the ship once more emerges from the hangar to rise lazily into the air. DRK-1X will take the vessel away from this populated center while looking for a more remote, unoccupied and concealed hiding place. It'll plot a search pattern to cover 100 square mile areas at a time, scanning both natural geological features (such as caves and chasms) while also keeping an eye out for some appropriately-sized ruins which may likewise safely conceal the vessel.

OOC: So what's the deal with Dantoine? Has DRK-1X ever been here before? What does it know about the planet? How dangerous is the place?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Mistress Dofina takes the offered comlink, nodding. "I'll be careful." Without any further word, she moves to the open hatch to leave the ship. You look around and see that though there are a few people looking at the ship, none approach it. Most of them go about their business, whatever it may be. With a final wave, Dofina smiles as she turns to make her way into the landing reception area. As you close the hatch, you see her heading towards a crowded kiosk.

You fly for a while at low altitude, looking for something, anything that could hide the ship. You scan for a while and even when it seems that something might do, lifesigns show that they are already inhabited. The search seems hopeless until, about four hours into your search, you find it. The perfect place.

You scan the ruined structure with all of the Ari's sensors, and the only life you pick up is that of small reptiles and mammals. The structure seems to be mostly intact, most of one corner is caved in, but the rest seems to hold up pretty well. According to the readout, much of the complex extends underground. What you are looking for however is a hangar, and found it you have. Slightly open to the sky, a large bay seems to invite you to land in it.


Well, that is a good question. I was going to leave that up to you, but I think since Dofina is the one that controls most of where you go, I think Dantooine will be new to you (X). What I'm curious about is how much you (Ambrus) know about Dantooine...

As far as galactic knowledge goes, four thousand years ago, Dantooine was home to a Jedi Enclave that was destroyed and then subsequently rebuilt. Over time, the Enclave has been destroyed and rebuilt numerous times, but around a thousand years ago, the last of the ruins was left as that, ruined. More mundanely, Dantooine is well known as a place to disappear or to simply start over. Settlers come from all over the galaxy to try living on a world known to house numerous dangerous creatures and even more dangerous sentients. It was hotly contested during the Clone Wars, but as of yet, neither side laid claim to it. The settlers wouldn't have it.

The dangers usually are most evident outside the settlements. inside you mostly have to deal with thieves and other low key crimes. Out there, it's survival of the fittest.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Once satisfied that the ruins and the ground upon which it stands is stable enough to support the bulk of the ship, DRK-1X concentrates and carefully steers the vessel into the structure, extending its landing gear and gently coming to rest on the rubble strewn ground within. The diminutive probot then powers down the repulsorlift engines and begins the vessel's systems' shut down sequence. Once complete, draws its Code out of the computer core and, with its consciousness once more limited to confines of its chassis, retracts and stowes its scomp-link probe.

Extending its arms, 1X fiddles with the vessel's code key for a moment to detach the oversized novelty chance cubes attached to it. Then, taking the code key in hand, it stowes the tiny device within one of its arm compartments. Turning around, DRK-1X then floats over to its bundle (which now contains the collection of focusing crystals as well as its own electroshock probe) picks it up before making its way to the exit hatch. Once there it'll push the access hatch release button and float outside. After quickly scanning the ruins around it, DRK-1X will turn around and close and lock the hatch behind it with the code key.

With the Ari's Sorrow now secure, 1X will scout out the ruins, including whatever subterranean construction lies below for future reference and to see whether there is anything of possible interest left within.

OOC: I've only ever flipped casually through a handful of Star Wars comics so I don't know much about the extended universe beyond what's in the movies. IIRC Dantoine is named by Leia as the site of the rebel base which turns out to be long abandoned in the end. I can't recall anything else about the place honestly. It sounds like a place where fugitive Jedi might try to settle at this point though; that is until the empire thinks the same thing and comes here to look for them. Hm. What kind of environment and weather is 1X in right now?

I was considering trying to sell the focusing crystals while I was here. I'm right in my understanding that 1X couldn't replace its own red focusing crystal with one of the others since its so tricky right? How many crystals are there exactly and how much would they be worth normally? Are the different colors purely cosmetic? I was also thinking of trying to acquire a shield emitter to replace the burnt out aft one on the ship along with a few other things while here.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You finish your deboarding actions and close up the fighter that was your home for a while. Looking around you, the hangar you are in seems to have been stripped of tools, cables and anything else of use some time ago. Scanning around, you note that there seem to be several pockmarks in some of the walls. Old soot tells you that it was possibly blaster fire.

You find that there are two exits to this bay, one that leads further into this level of the building and one that would appear to have led to an elevator shaft. The first one is locked closed, but it appears as if you would be able to open it after some effort, but the other has been welded shut. You are unable to find anything that might close the open hangar top.

Leia's description is true, there was will be a Rebel base here at one of the old ruins of Dantooine. There isn't much to the place except scattered pockets of settlers and ruins. The weather is currently clear, few clouds above and Dantooine's sun only a pinpoint in the sky.

As far as replacing the crystals, eventually Dofina will be able to do that for you, but not for a while. As far as selling them go, you could definately find a buyer for these, but again, if someone decides that they know what they are for, you could bring more trouble for yourself and Dofina than you had intended. For the most part, as far as you are concerned, the myriad colors of the twenty-six crystals are simply cosmetic. To the Jedi, colors might mean something, but you are not sure.

You will definately be able to find dealers in general things you might be looking for, but if they have the specific items, that will be a chance you'll have to take

You'll note above, that I am going to stop you midway through your actions because as you will soon see, there's more to this place than it seemed from the air...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Speaking of lightsabers...

Slowly floating across the hangar bay, DRK-1X scans the carbon scoring of the blaster fire as well as the corrosion of the metallic components of the bay. Moving across the floor beneath the open cealing, the probe droid scans the room for signs of recent humanoid occupation, plant & fungi growth and animal waste; all in an attempt to gauge the approximate time since the structure was last inhabited.

Upon noting the doors, DRK-1X floats over to the locked one and carefully scans it for concealed security devices (Search +9, take 20). Assuming that it is safe to proceed, the probot opens its lightsaber compartment cover with a soft whir and click. Picking its entry point, the probot activates its fiery red lightsaber blade and slowly draws it in a perfect 35 cm circle at the top end of the locked door. Once a proper sized hole has been created, 1X will extinguish and stow its lightsaber once more. Waiting for the molten metal edge of the hole to cool and solidify somewhat, DRK-1X will scan the space beyond before entering itself.

I misunderstood somewhat what you meant by "ruins". I was picturing ancient stone structures like the old pyramid/rebel-base from A New Hope. This structure sounds more like a recently abandoned spaceport.

Selling lightsaber components may be a bit risky, but 1X has some experience in safely buying and selling illicit goods considering that it has the Illicit Barter class ability; it earned that Scoundrel level somehow right? I'd hope that it would be feasible to sell it anonymously somehow. I'll worry about that later. So how much is a focusing crystal worth usually? I seem to remember seeing a price list for the various colors somewhere. Is there a mechanical difference to using once color over another?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Ah.. my apologies for not being more descriptive. Ruins as in older technology than what would be used during this time frame. Say, pre-Sith War. Oh and yeah, Illicit Barter will definately help you there. I don't remember seeing a crystal color price list anywhere, but I will definately look, now that you mentioned it.

As far as mechanics-wise, color is asthetic. It does nothing other than change the color of your blade. The only thing it might affect would be reactions from others who are aware of the well-known knowledge that Sith use Red and Jedi use just about every other color. However, rules being what they are and Jedi and Sith being the individuals they are, this is not set in stone. There have been Sith with purple, silver and orange lightsabers for instance. They are just not as well known. Except for Freedon Nadd. His was orange.. but still. Other crystals in the saber change its properties, such as length, frequency tuning and other such things, if they are built with such a thing. Most of them are not. Knowing what these properties are would require a lightsaber crafting scholar, something that's going to become very hard to come by rather quickly...

You search the empty bay, noticing that though the structure itself is quite old, the signs of activity here are far more recent. Though there is some dust and debris on the floor, the humanoid bootprints you see can't be more than a few weeks old. The blaster marks in the wall seem to date similarly. As you look, you notice that unlike most ruins, animal activity has been scarce to nonexistant. No tracks, no scat, no nests, no nothing. As you check the entire length of the bay, you notice that the bootprints lead from both doorways and collect in the center of the room, near where you parked the ship. When they reach that point, they scatter about and have no cohesion to them.

You move over to the door that is locked and throroughly scan it for any sort of device or mechanism and find none. Deciding this can't be true, you look closer and again find that the only thing keeping this door shut is a manual locking mechanism. It is locked from this side.

Deploying your lightsaber assembly, you carve a neat hole into the door, allowing the resulting slab of metal to fall to the other side with a resounding clang. Sensors show nothing on the other side. Moving through the now cooled door, you enter a short hallway that leads to a small room, the door of which seems to have fallen or been torn from its frame. From what you can see without going into the room, it must have been a communications or command room. There is electronic equipment of indeterminate age with wires and parts hanging out in all directions. If it worked before, it doesn't now.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X slowly spins in place to carefully scan the room and stripped communications console for anything concealed that might indicate why someone would bother to bar access to it (Search +9, take 20). Assuming it finds nothing, 1X will double back to the hangar bay and repeat its actions to gain entry to the elevator shaft. It'll stop short from entering the shaft at least until it confirms how deep it is and whether it'd be able to float/climb back up somehow. If it's confidant that it can get back up it'll drop down the shaft to investigate.

Is there any door in the hangar bay that lead to the outside aside from the opening in the cealing? Does there appear to be any functioning mechanism in place for closing up the ceiling?

I poked around the WotC site and found that several of their Jedi Counseling articles dealt with incorporating some of the various crystals from the old West End Games supplements and KOTOR game as well as a price guide for synthetic crystals:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?.../sw20050707jc69
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?.../sw20050519jc65
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?.../sw20050421jc63
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You spin about the room, looking for some reason as to why anyone would lock it up. There are torn and ripped wires everywhere, many pieces of the electronic equipment are broken or simply missing. You are about to give up your search when you spot something on one of the consoles. Taking a closer look, you see that it has the consistency of dried human blood. You see that it actually belongs to a much larger stain, hidden behind some piping, that colors part of the wall in here. The strange thing is, the dried blood looks like it goes up the wall, not down.

You make your way to the elevator shaft, and again cutting your way through, you see that the elevator car is there, but it seems in disrepair. The car is located in an open type shaft that you can see down the sides of. If you could get it moving again, you may be able to descend safely, but as you look, you see that if it wasn't there, the fall would be very long indeed.

I thought I had seen those prices somewhere, but those are for crafting synthetic crystals. Purchasing them would be different and the ones you have, well, they are not synthetic... and would fetch a much higher price. It definately helps for making a scale though. I had thought about introducing some of the crystals from KOTOR, but I don't think they will be necessary just yet, that and they are quite rare nowadays.

As far as the hangar goes, it strikes you as odd, but no, there are no doors from within the hangar bay that lead outside and anything resembling controls for the roof are either destroyed, stolen or never existed in the first place, because you can't seem to find them. Judging by the looks of them, they are attached to a hydraulic system. If you could somehow get those to work, you might be able to rig something up to get them to close or open completely again.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

I need clarifications because I remain uncertain of what 1X is dealing with. A blood-stain on a wall isn't particularly significant, except for the fact that it appears to have flowed up instead of down. My best guess is that the wall panel behind the communication console was stained, removed and then unintentionally repositioned upside down. That would seem to indicate the presence of something significant behind it. Could 1X physically open/slide/remove the panel itself or is it welded/bolted in place? I'm guessing that neither the elevator nor the ceiling hangar doors would/could be made to function without a source of power. Perhaps 1X could jury-rig a connection to the Ari's Sorrow engines to operate the mechanisms. Is that feasible? Do the mechanisms appear at least functional? If not, could 1X conceivably repair/jury-rig them? If it can't get the elevator working then perhaps 1X could climb back up the shaft. Does the shaft have emergency ladder rungs? Does the car run on vertical tracks and/or use a suspended counterweight system like real-world elevators? Perhaps 1X could climb up the tracks or cables with its arms. I'm just tossing out possibilities to get some feedback on their feasibility.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Whew! I was wondering what had happened to EnWorld there for a while.

Let's see..

You could easily remove the wall panel, even without your new cutting tool. The seams are easy enough to see and it appears that they are actually meant to come off for maintenance.

The hangar doors appear to be stuck in the open position. You weren't able to find a control mechanism for them, but that doesn't preclude them from working. From where X is currently, the systems don't appear to be damaged in any way. If you choose to go up and look at the mechanism, X would have a better idea of what it is dealing with and how to overcome it if necessary.

As far as hooking the mechanism up to the ship, X is able to determine that hashing together some sort of control system may take some time, but it is feasible.

Since there is no power in here, you presume that the elevator does not work. Looking closer at it, you note that it has repulsor lift generators attached to it and it is held on its track by twin rails that run vertically down the shaft. You figure that if power was somehow applied, you might get it working again. Oddly enough, you are unable to see a ladder of any sort.

I hope that answers everything. It's been a long couple of days and now I have to try and catch up. Heh.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Still pursuing its investigation, DRK-1X gently rises up to the ceiling to examine the hangar doors mechanism up close, attempting to determine the state of its functionality. It then sinks back down and floats over to the hole in the lift doors, ping through to the interior car to likewise study its repulsorlift mechanism up close. With its analysis complete, the diminutive probot pes back through the cooling hole  it and into the hangar bay. It then turns and traces an arc through the other hole it created earlier to backtrack into the control room. Once there, DRK-1X sets down its bundle on the console and attempts to manually remove the stained wall panel to investigate what may lie  it.

OOC: So how much time and effort is involved with jury-rigging the hangar doors and/or the repulsorlift?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You make your way up to the hangar door mechanism, scanning intently to see if indeed the thing could be made operational. As you look around, you see that the hydraulic piping looks to be intact on both sides. The rails that the doors slide on have some carbon scoring, but nothing significant enough to bar the doors from sliding closed. Searching further, you finally find one of the culprits of why the doors are inoperable. Someone or something has torn the power conduits away from the activation controls. Some of the wires are severed and others look like they've been chewed through. Running through what you know so far, you determine that it would be possible to use scrapped parts from another part of the base to fix the wires. You figure it would take approximately an hour or two, most of it due to gathering the parts you need.

As you make your way back down to the elevator shaft, your scanners pick up a transmission in the area.


"..find anything?"
"No sir, nothing on screen."
"Keep looking. They left something  and I want to know what it was."
"Yes sir. What about the... <static>. We don't know if it..<static>..."
"Right. <static>... necessary. Report when you found... <static>.. it getting out."
"Yes...<static>"


The transmission is gone.

Returning to your exploration, you look to the elevator shaft and its repulsor drives. They are similar to what would be mounted on almost any vehicle, but too small to be able to move in any but a few directions. They appear to be in working condition, if they had power applied to them. Unlike the hangar doors however, the wires and conduits here are fully intact. Unless you were able to find the power generator of this place, you determine that it would at least an hour to hook up the Ari's power core to the elevator controls so that it would work. Again, most of this time would be spent finding the conduits to send the energy where it needed to go.

Finally, you return to the control room you found earlier. Looking at the panel, you find its seams and begin the removal process. It is a bit heavy for you, but you manage to take it down so that you can see  it. You see the usual bundles of wires and power conduits that you would expect  the walls as well as piping for air recirculators and other life support functions. They appear to be undamaged. As you look though, you see something jammed in  some of the pipes. Taking a closer look, you find a datapad. The information light on it is flashing.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X pauses momentarily in its investigation to analyze the intercepted transmission in an attempt to triangulate the direction and distance of to the two transmitters used as well as to try to clear up the dialogue if possible (Computer Use +14).

Once it's spotted the hidden datapad DRK-1X takes it in hand, opens its scomplink compartment, extends its probe and marries it to the simple device's data port to directly scan its contents.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You attempt to pinpoint the exact location of the transmissions and figure out that the source of the first signal seems to be coming from orbit while the other is moving quickly along the surface of the planet. The static that occured seemed to happen as the surface signal moved farther away from you. It would seem that some atmospheric interference may have been involved as well.

You scan the datapad and find that it belonged to one Deren Hulat, a Chandrillan scientist. Or at least it would seem that way, since his picture and identification numbers are embedded in the data matrix. It seems that there had once been a lot of information on it, but now, there is only a single recorded video message:

A frantic man speaks quickly into the vid-corder. As he speaks he looks behind him numerous times. "They're coming. I don't know how, but they found us. Phy'ryx and Goldus are dead. My..my assistant, Darla, is gone too. Whatever... I know that... I guess... I know I'm going to die. I'm recording this message so that someone can find it and maybe... I don't know. They have to be kept under the surface. The guards' blasters didn't phase them. I thought... we thought they had left the galaxy a long time ago. They're back though. For all I know, they've already reached the surface. I need to..what's that?"

The man looks again behind him as a loud crunching metal sound can be heard outside of the view of the screen. "I have to go now. Please anybody, send help, before it's too late for the rest that are hiding below." The message fades out. The timestamp is dated three months ago.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: You said that the datapad seemed to once have contained more data; is it possible for 1X to recover/reconstruct the erased/missing data somehow? If so, it'll attempt to do so.

After retrieving the pad's data DRK-1X disconnects, retracts and stowes its scomplink probe once more. It adds the pad to its bundle on the console before then repositioning the wall panel right-side up. The diminutive probe droid then sinks down to the console and removes a small random component off of it; a loose bolt, a screw or cover plate. Gathering up its bundle, 1X returns to the hangar bay where it proceeds to rescans the welded lift doors, attempting to determine whether they were originally sealed from the inside or the outside. The probot then passes through to the interior of the lift where it reorients its sensors down the shaft as it drops the console component it carries, attentively listening for the length of time it takes to bounce off the shaft floor below. Taking the ambient gravity of Dantoine and speed of sound into consideration, 1X calculates the approximate depths of the shaft.

OOC: Would the exposed vertical tracks of the lift provide enough purchase for 1X to scale the shaft? Does the Ari's Sorrow's emergency survival kit include a liquid cable dispenser or perhaps some conventional rope?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

As far as the data goes, it seems to have been previous journal recordings. from what you are able to reconstruct, most of it was simple notes taken about some research he was performing. Many times, you find mention of his assistant Darla, but not all of them seem professional. The latest entries prior to the last one seem to indicate strange occurences all over the facility: people vanishing, odd lights and sounds, communications blackouts, false radiation alarms and a sense of uneasiness in everyone's words. In one instance, the scientist uses the word 'haunted'.

As far as using the tracks goes, I'm going to rule, that yes it is possible, though it would be very difficult for X without some modifications to the Climb skill and the 10 meters of flexisteel rope that is in the Ari's survival gear...

After scanning the datapad for more information and putting the wall panel back the way it should be, you make your way back to the elevator shaft. Taking the loose metal plate you found into your manipulator arm, you extend it over the chasm. Setting your chronometer to zero, you release the plate and start your timer. Then you wait.

SPLASH! echoes up the shaft. Quickly performing time to impact calculations and modifying for sonic speed, you determine that the surface of the liquid below is approximately 30 meters below you. Moments later, a light clanging sound follows the splash, telling you the plate has reached bottom. Though you are unsure of the viscosity of the liquid below, you determine that if it is simply water, the bottom of the shaft is only another 5 meters down, making the entire drop 35 meters.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X pivots forward on its axis so that its external infrared sensor pod has a clear line past the lift floor and down the shaft to the very bottom. It electronically cycles through various scanner settings until its sensors pierce the darkness below. 1X looks to see if there are any other visible hatchways or open corridors leading off of the shaft and at what depths they are. Although it can't clearly see what may lie below the surface, 1X nonetheless attempts to determine the nature and source of the liquid itself and to see if there is anything floating atop it.

OOC: If the water's surface is 30 meters below then I would think that 1X should be able to see all the way down the shaft since its infravision sensors have a 30 meter range. So do the doors to the lift appear to have been welded shut from the inside or outside?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

I keep forgetting to calculate distance for all your sensors... heh... As far as which way the doors were welded, from the looks of it, it seems they were welded from the hangar side.

Changing through its various vision modes, X sees that there seem to be doors at 5 meter intervals down one side of the shaft, in the same line as the door that was welded shut here. The doors all appear closed. You follow the doors down to the surface of the liquid below. Even at the edge of your sensor range, it is fairly easy to determine that it is indeed water, though its coloration seems to be off, as if it was mixed with something. There is nothing floating on the surface. You hypothesize that the water must have come through the lowest door in the shaft.[/Sblock]_________________________________________________


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

[Sblock=Recovered Posts 101-150]Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X floats motionless for a long moment as it weighs the potential benefits and risks of devoting its time to investigating the seven lower levels of the abandoned complex. Finally its heuristic processor having reached a decision, the diminutive probe droid floats back out of the lift shaft and traces an ark through the air back to the bay's other doorway. Gently sinking down to the ground, 1X picks up the circle of metal it had cut out of the door and carries it back to the lift doors. Both holes having been cut to the same dimensions, the circle of metal should just fit into the lift doors' hole. DRK-1X uses its arms and carefully wedges the metal plate into the gap. It then deploys its lightsaber from within its chassis, ignites the crimson blade and uses it to soften the metal and effectively spot-weld the plate to the door.

Once satisfied that the doors are resealed, 1X heads back to the Ari's Sorrow and, pulling out the code key for the ship from within its chassis, unlocks the ship's hatch. Once back inside, the diminutive probot once more plugs its scomplink probe into the vessel's computer access port and begins the ship's activation sequence. When ready, 1X closes the hatch, gently raises the ship off the bay floor, retracts the landing gear and slowly manoeuvres back out of the open ceiling. Once it's gained a few dozen metres of altitude, DRK-1X reorients the vessel's external sensors and resumes its search for an appropriately concealed spot in the landscape below in which to hide the ship.

OOC: Sorry if 1X's course of action wasn't what you expected, but after learning that the complex may yet contain something inimical to life left behind and sealed away by the previous tenants 1X simply couldn't justify the time, effort and risk involved in exploring seven subterranean levels. It's mission is to find an appropriate hiding spot for the ship as soon as possible, not satisfy its curiosity, solve mysteries or clean up somebody else's old problem. There are too many unknowns and danger involved in trying to use this place as a base of operations, at least until Dofina judges that it's worthwhile.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

No worries, I was actually expecting that eventually X would decide it wasn't worth the time....

After deciding that this place was becoming too random for being counted as a safe place, you reseal the door to the elevator shaft and then return to the ship, unceremoniously lifting off and leaving the complex behind.

After another hour in the air, you spot another place that might suit your needs. Your scanners indicate a large natural opening in a giant rock formation that would just fit the Sorrow. Probing deeper, you see that the inside of this formation is mostly hollow, with a small flat outcropping just the right size for the fighter to land on.


Think volcano, but without the danger of molten death...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X brings the Sorrow to a hover with but a thought. It conducts a thorough scan of the local geology to ensure that it is stable and able to safely support the vessel's bulk. While the ship remains floating above the landscape, 1X reorients the sensors to scan the vicinity for several miles around the outcrop searching for any signs of nearby settlements, sentient residents or native wildlife. If satisfied that the area is unpopulated, 1X reaches through the vessel's computer core with its consciousness to deploy its landing gear and slowly lowers the ship towards the ground.

Wary of leaving the ship unattended in a wilderness area, DRK-1X begins to program the ship's computer for an emergency. The diminutive probot instructs the computer to periodically scan the area around the ship and to contact it via comlink in the event that something of small size or larger approaches within a few hundred feet of it. 1X also lays down some computer subroutines in place that will allow it to activate the vessel's shields, navigational and propulsion systems from afar and steer the ship by remote. DRK-1X will review its programming and test it carefully by transmitting a few trial commands to the computer via its own comlink. Once satisfied with its precautionary work, 1X powers down the repulsorlift engines and begins the vessel's systems' shut down sequence, leaving only the sensors online in their passive mode. Once complete, DRK-1X draws its own Code out of the computer core and, with its consciousness once more limited to confines of its chassis, retracts and stowes its scomp-link probe.

Taking the ship's code key in hand, the diminutive probot stowes the tiny device within one of its arm compartments. Turning around, DRK-1X then floats over to its bundle (which now contains the collection of focusing crystals as well as its own electroshock probe and the newly recovered datapad) and picks it up before making its way to the exit hatch. Once there it'll push the access hatch release button and float outside. After quickly scanning the area around it, DRK-1X will turn around and close and lock the hatch behind it with the code key. With the Ari's Sorrow now secure, 1X will scout out the immediate vicinity before heading back towards the settled area.

OOC: How far is this spot from where 1X dropped off Dofina? How long ago was that?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Scanning the area before landing, the ship's sensors only pick up random tiny creatures scurrying about their ways as the ship grows closer. Far off in the distance, about 30km, X picks up the signals coming from the settlement that it and Dofina originally landed at. Other than that, only small pockets of energy readings indicate possible homesteaders out here in the wilds of Dantooine.

After landing the ship on the relatively sturdy platform inside the mouth of this vertical cave, you spend some time reprogramming the vessel to your specifications. Satisfied that the ship is now properly prepared, you set out on your mission to check out the area.

It is a difficult, but not impossible climb to the top of the cave and then out around it. Your high vantage point allows you to see for some distance, and your image enhancers help you very much in this regard. The local lifeforms seem to consist of some insect life and a few different species of smaller reptiles. Very few avian creatures appear on your sensors at the moment though. Plant life is there, but sparse this high up. You can just make out the outlines of a few homesteads and their power generators far in the distance, but you note that they are too far away to notice even the 125m rock you are floating above.

Satisfied that the area is safe, you begin your long journey back to the settlement that you and your Mistress arrived at almost six hours ago.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

The single tiny black hovering droid scans the endless grasslands of Dantooine around it. It then surveys the outside surface of the tor for the best footpath for a biped to follow to reach the top. Satisfied, DRK-1X then sends a surge of energy through its repulsorlift unit, causing the spherical probot to shoot off the edge of the promontory. Plunging downwards ever faster, 1X projects repulsion fields ahead and below it to keep from crashing into rocky outcrops on the way down. With the hard earth of the plain fast approaching, DRK-1X again projects a repulsion field below itself to break its fall. With significant downwards momentum to overcome, the diminutive probe droid quickly dips dangerously close to the ground before leveling out a few meters above it.

Allowing its forward momentum to carry it along, 1X kicks its little engine to its highest sustainable output and tears through the still air of Dantooine with little more than a soft buzz. With but a few insects and tall grasses to contend with, DRK-1X has little trouble moving across the peaceful landscape. As it moves, the probot keeps its long range sensors focused along the horizon and periodically spins to look all around. Its performs its primary recognisance however with its extended antenna and comlink receiver, scanning various local com-channels for news and information useful to Dofina and itself.

OOC: At a hustle, DRK-1X will reach the settlement in just under two hours while suffering 1 point of vitality damage. 1X is interested in learning local news, but is also curious to listen to any galactic news feeds it can in hopes of hearing something of the new Empire's machinations or anything about the vanquished Separatists or the Trade Federation. It's also interested in learning anything about the local underworld elements since it needs to buy and sell some illicit goods and services on the sly. 1X will secretly enter the settlement, remaining stealthy as usual as it reconnoiters the area. It'll be searching for drug dealers, fences, mechanics, tech-smiths and weapon dealers so it'll keep its comlink and sensors searching for any leads to pursue. If she hasn't done so by the time 1X reaches the the landing site, it'll send a simple alert signal to Dofina's comlink to let her know it's in the vicinity. I hope that she's managed to keep herself alive and out of mortal danger for the few hours we've been apart.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

For the first hour of the trip, things are relatively quiet. As you get closer to the settlement, more signals appear on your readouts:


"...perhaps but he said it was worth ten times that..."
"..I proclaim this day a day of freedom from the tyranny of the Separatist forces..."
"..the new galactic senate met today to discuss proclamations of injustices done in far rim worlds.."
"...yeah, but keep it low. I don't want anyone else to pick this one up. We're gettin' paid big time for this run..."
"...Listen, the droids are still in working order, they just need a central command processor to operate them..."
"...hey, I'm in. I got full access at the moment. Wait... anti-slicers inbound..."
"...rainstorm headed in this direction. Crops aren't going to make it..."
"..few bols up on the ridge. They didn't attack, but they didn't seem friendly either..."


You finally arrive in the less than busy settlement. As you hover close to one of the outer buildings, you send a signal to your Mistress. Moments later, a 'received' code is sent back to you. You then go back to monitoring the local comm traffic.


"... Yeah, we got the shipment yesterday what of.. hey! no need for.."<blaster shots are heard before the comm goes dead>
"... Tried. They won't budge on this one. Thrice damned Hutts are terrible. They fear this new Empire is going to be the death of their business..."
"... You had better. At the moment I'm beginning to reconsider your fee. A simple noble should not be that difficult to find, mister Halix..."
"... Maybe I was mistaken in hiring a mercenary unit. A rampaging boma would have been more subtle..."
"...rumor has it some refugee Seps are coming here to escape him. Wouldn't want to be them when he arrives..."


The daylight has begun to fade and many of the settlement's inhabitants have gone indoors, but just as many have come out to conduct business...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X stealthily moves around the settlement while waiting for Dofina, mapping out the streets and alleys for future reference. As it makes its way around the buildings it takes note of the various shops and the nightlife, peeking into back windows while looking for signs of the goods and services it needs. Meanwhile 1X lessens the number of channels it is monitoring as it narrows it recognisance to topics of possible interest.

OOC: I'm a little surprised by the amount of clandestine communications 1X is hearing; at first glance Dantooine seems to be a sedate agricultural planet. Is there some reason that so much illicit activity is going on around here? 1X will pay particular interest to these transmissions since they seem possibly relevant to it and Dofina's interests.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Many of these can be taken as clandestine yes, but some are simply... what is the phrase? Ah, yes, red herrings. Not that I'm going to tell you which ones... Dantooine is known to be a refuge for people who just want to get away. Unfortunately, many of those people bring their business with them.

You search and map out the area in which Dofina has decided to make contact with her people. She has yet to make any significant contact with you however, aside from responding to your message.

This particular settlement seems devoted mostly to agricultural needs. Many of the now closing shops seem to cater to many of the farmers you had seen previously. However its nightlife seems to indicate that far more than simple grain gathering occurs here. There seem to be a lot of warehouses of sorts as well as more cantinas than you would expect in a typical agricultural outpost. In order to get a better idea of what is going on, you tune in to a few channels of interest:


1: "...Listen, the droids are still in working order, they just need a central command processor to operate them."
"Interesting and how exactly do I get one of those?"
"Steal a Federation cruiser? I don't know. That part is up to you."
"How many droids are we talking here?"
"At least a platoon's worth. Twenty or thirty. The asking price isn't bad either. You could also purchase separate control processors for each droid."
"Do you have those?"
"No, but I know someone who can get them."
"Interesting. Then we might just have a deal. Usual place and time?"
"Great."
<transmission ends>

2: "... You had better. At the moment I'm beginning to reconsider your fee. A simple noble should not be that difficult to find, mister Halix."
"I will not fail this time. What of her droid?"
"What of it? I have no interest in a reconnaissance droid."
"This one has proven...resourceful. My inability to capture the Nemoidian has been due in part to this droid's activities."
"Are you certain you are not simply attempting to find an excuse for your shortcomings Hunter?"
"I am not."
"Hmmm... Then bring them both in. Intact! The last time you brought in someone, I had to pay for bacta healing just to get an expression out of him."
"As you wish."
<transmission ends>

3: "...rumor has it some refugee Seps are coming here to escape him. Wouldn't want to be them when he arrives."
"When who arrives?"
"The new Emperor's personal assassin, a Sith Lord if the rumors are true."
"What would he want with a bunch of Separatist lowlifes? They can't do anything to the Empire out here."
"I don't know, but if it keeps me where I'm at now, I'm all for staying out of his way."
"Agreed. So should we report this rumor?"
"Nah, he probably already knows."
"Okay, Lieutenant, but it's your head. Sir."
"Just see if anything is circulating out there."
"Yes sir. Anything else?"
"Bring me one of those things from the new cantina. A 'fizzbomb' they called it. Now get to it."
"Yes sir."
<transmission ends>


As you move around and listen to the transmissions, you find that only a few actual shops stay open after dark, most of them being cantinas and a few general stores outfits. You do notice that in a couple of places, even though the store fronts are closed up, there seems to be activity in the back, as lights are still on and you can pick up the sound of voices coming from within. One in particular has piqued your sensors. From the front of the store, it seems to be an herbal remedy distributor, but the conversation in the back seems more interesting.

"Yeah, we got the stuff in from Rori yesterday. Damned good crop too. Good thing the Hutts didn't latch on to this one."
"Can you make another run?"
"Not just yet. As part of his new regime, the Emperor has commanded many ships to start patrolling more for pirates and smugglers trying to make a quick cred off of the remains of the war."
"What if I told you that I could help make that run happen?" This voice, though muffled through walls, is familiar.
"That might change things, tell me what you have in mind."
"Not until I get settled in here. I have to get some things up and running first."
"The sooner, the better, Mistress. All of us have fallen on hard times since the end of the war."

You then hear the sounds of moving around inside. A few more muffled voices speak, but then you can hear the people inside starting to make their way to the door you are near...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X floats up into the long dusk shadows beneath an awning or eve of the building while it waits for its Mistress to emerge. The diminutive probot will follow her stealthily as she leaves (Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10 as usual).

OOC: Both a bounty hunter and Vader on Dantooine? Glad to see things won't be boring here. 1X will record the three transmissions in its holobuffer. Can 1X attempt to determine the point of origin of these transmissions? Is the third transmission broadcast on an Imperial/republic military channel?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You float up, out of sight of everyone as the back door slides open to allow Dofina and her entourage to emerge. Walking with her are two other Nemoidians, one of whom is wearing a noble's outfit and the other is dressed in a Nemoidian Royal Military uniform. A fourth person is also with them, but the hooded cloak doesn't allow a determination of race. You can see that this person either has a limp or a strange way of walking though.

The group moves as much under cover of night as it can, heading towards another building further on the outskirts of the outpost. "In here," you hear one of them whisper. He raps on the door three times and a binary code is emitted from the door. Pressing a button on his uniform, the military one sends back another series of signals, causing the door to open. You manage to record the signals perfectly. Natural 20...

Dofina asks the door opener to wait for a moment as she reaches for her communicator.

"X? You there?"

Technically, another Sith should be here too, but SOMEBODY changed that The first transmission seems to originate from inside one of the two hotels that exists in the settlement. Well, not so much hotels as holdover places.

The second seems to be taking place inside a cantina. Both senders.

The third is actually not on a standard military channel. It is actually on a public access channel.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

The spherical probe droid floats down into view next to Dofina and responds to her transmission audibly in its whisper soft voice. "Report: Yes Mistress."

DRK-1X waits patiently for Dofina's instructions before floating up next to Dofina's ear hole to whisper the following. "Report: Mistress, there is a bounty hunter named Halix in a cantina nearby who has been contracted to capture both yourself and I. Statement: With your permission, I believe it would be prudent for me to find and possibly eliminate this individual as soon as possible."

OOC: Can't say that I regret having only one Sith to contend with rather than two. Still, having Ventress around to distract Anakin at a key moment might have been fun to try. So Halix and his employer are both located in the same cantina yet are transmitting their conversation to each other?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Yes, the hunter and whoever seems to be his employer are transmitting inside the same building.

Dofina startles as you appear to become visible from thin air. "Oh, it's you!" She shakes her greenish head as she regains her composure, then waits as you report about the bounty hunter, gesturing for you to follow her inside the building.

"I see. How typical of them. I do want him taken care of, but not before he leads us to his employer. Does it seem to be apparent that the bounty hunter knows I'm here, or is he here by chance?"

She takes a seat in a room that seems to have been arranged specifically for her and closes the door, awaiting your response.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: It is unclear whether he is aware of your location. Supposition: It seems unlikely that he would be on Dantooine by mere happenstance though. Report: I believe his employer is likewise in the Cantina with him. I have also heard rumors that an unidentified Sith assassin in the employ of the Emperor is en route here to search for Separatists."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina nods, a grim mask starting to appear on her face. "I have heard the same. I'm not sure I understand why this new Emperor wants all of the Separatists dead. I mean, we don't have the power any longer to fight back. At least not yet. Our entire leadership is mostly dead or in hiding." She shakes her head. "This bounty hunter and his employer are probably connected somehow. I want to know who this Halix is talking to, but if you are on the contract, I wouldn't want you to get caught." She pauses, gathering her thoughts. "I'm going to remain here for a while. See if you can get an identification on this employer. Just...don't get caught."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Statement: I'm afraid I have no insight to offer on the actions of the Emperor. I do agree, it seems excessive. Inquiry: May I leave these items in your care Mistress?" DRK-1X holds out its small bundle towards the nemoidian. "Statement: Rest assured that I will be cautious Mistress. Inquiry: Should I endeavour to dispose of either of the two or both?"

As soon as Dofina offers it her answer 1X pivots forward on its axis in its semblance of a nod or bow before retracting its arms on the way out of the room. The diminutive black probot moves quickly through the shadows of the settlement staying well above street level as it zips over rooftops towards the cantina it had noted earlier in its explorations.

OOC: I assume 1X knows that Halix and his employer are located in a cantina (rather than an unknown location) because it scouted out the establishment earlier. 1X will use its knowledge of the place to get a view of the inside, either through one or several windows or by stealthily entering the establishment itself. 1X wants to count the patrons and will attempt to discern who are the local residents and who are offworlders by their dress, appearance, speech and weapons. I'm hoping a professional bounty hunter and a wealthy patron would stand out a bit from the local hayseeds, at least to a scoundrel like 1X. The goal for the moment is for DRK-1X to remain undetected while it tries to identify the pair. [Hide +22, Listen +10, Move Silently +12, Spot +17]
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Dofina takes the proferred items, nodding. "They should be safe in here. I don't want you to kill them just yet. You see, once you identify Halix's employer, you need to identify his employer. I want the top of the food chain on this one X. If someone's out to kill me, I want to take them out from the top down. If it comes down to it, Halix is expendable, his employer I'd prefer to speak to alive." She gives you a look before turning to find a hiding place for your bundle of items.

You return to the streets, winding your way through the settlement's throughfares, soon arriving at the cantina. Making your way in by passing through with an incoming patron, you find a hiding place in a darkened corner, the smoke and haze helping to keep you inconspicuous.

A quick scan shows you that most of the patrons seem to be locals, the dusty clothes and less-than-well-kempt appearances common throughout. The bounty hunter is easy to find, his hubris allowing him to wear old composite armor in the open, a blaster rifle strapped to his back and some kind of sword on his hip. He currently stands, scanning the crowd, leaning against the wall, his helmet obscuring his face.

The one that would be his employer is much more difficult to find. He blends in with the locals, but you can see minor tells that let you know he is no local. This man is good, but your well developed analytical software is able to see through his disguise. The human male is seated near the main bar, watching the patrons, but his attention is actually on a commlink in his hand.

For the moment, you remain undetected in your reconnaissance.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: It strikes me as suspicious that this pair were speaking via comlink from within the same room and now, instead of splitting up, are remaining here watching the room attentively.

DRK-1X, following its Mistress' orders to not "get caught", remains weary of being caught unawares. Being careful to remain undetected, the diminutive probot slowly scans the pair, the remainder of the cantina's patrons as well as the room itself for anything unusual or noteworthy (Spot +17, Listen +10, taking 20). It takes particular interest in the bounty hunter's helmet and the patron's comlink, scanning them with its primary photoreceptor while reviewing its technology database to determine what their capabilities may be (Knowledge (technology) +4). Simultaneously, DRK-1X continues to monitor local comlink channels, paying particular interest in any audio or data-stream transmissions originating in the cantina itself (Computer Use +14).

Assuming it detects nothing unusual and nothing unexpected occurs, DRK-1X will transmit a message to Dofina; "Request: Mistress, please retrieve the holo-book you are carrying, plug it directly to your comlink unit and activate it. Statement: I am transmitting a live holo-feed to the unit now." DRK-1X will activate and orient its holorecorder pod to focus first on Halix while transmitting a technical readout of the various arms and armor he's wearing. 1X will then reorient its holo-pod to transmit a live image of the human patron with a similar technical analysis for Dofina's benefit. The probot will then await Dofina's response.

OOC: I assume 1X can remotely bypass the holo-book's simple system and use its built-in projector unit as described. If not just let me know and I'll change the above post.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Suspicious? What would be suspicious about that?

X continues to watch the crowd for a while, attempting to pick up anything out of the ordinary besides its two main targets. Most of the locals are too busy enjoying their drinks or drowning their sorrows to take note of the clandestine operation between the three of you. Any extra com-chatter you pick up seems to be simple messages between friends or family members regarding meeting at local cantinas or picking up something from the general stores.

You study the bounty hunter, Halix, a bit closer. His armor is reminiscent of old Rocket Troopers from Aaris Five, a planet that had long been under quarantine by the Republic due to a misunderstanding in diplomatic protocols and the unleashing of a dangerous virus. The helmet he wears has a visible antenna on the left side of where a human's ear would be. It protrudes past the top of the helmet. Judging by your files regarding helmet mounted comlinks, this one most likely has a very short range, probably in the ten kilometer area.

A closer look at Halix's employer shows that he is currently talking into a cylindrical comlink that is similar to the ones once used by Republic military officers. The channel he is speaking on seems to be encrypted and you have difficulty staying with it, let alone translating it. Your audio receptors are able to pick up some of his words through the surrounding noise however.

"Yes my lord. It is done....know what hit them....of course not... I will not fail you."

As you contact Dofina, she quickly does as you ask, allowing you to send her a video feed of the two men. "I don't know the first one. Never seen him before. Looks dangerous though." You pan over the the employer, who is now sitting back and relaxing a bit. "Hmm... he looks familiar. Someone important. Someone in the Republic government, I think. Or at least he was. I'll see what I can dig up on him. Did you find out who he was working for?"

Since you modified the holo-book, Im going to say that it will be easy for you to accomplish what you asked...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: No Mistress. Though your belief that he is a former republic official coupled with the fact that he is using a republic military officer's encrypted comlink leads me to suspect that he is a covert imperial agent. He appears to be currently reporting back to his superior, which he addresses as "my lord". Inquiry: Isn't "lord" a habitual Sith title Mistress? Supposition: If so, he may be working for the Sith assassin we've heard rumors about. If true that would make him indirectly an agent of the New Galactic Emperor himself.

For various reasons I also suspect that this meeting between the agent and Halix is in fact a ploy or deception of some sort. Since they are aware of my make and model they may also know that Dark Eyes are programmed to monitor comlink communications and, though highly improbable, may have been trying to lure me here. Suggestion: Since it is possible to trace your transmission, I recommend that you move to a new undisclosed location after ending this conversation as a precaution. Inquiry: What are your orders Mistress?"

OOC: Call me crazy, but broadcasting a 'covert' conversation when whispering across a table would have been easier strikes me as suspicious. Still, broadcasting a single conversation on the off chance that a particular droid would happen to be within range and happen to be monitoring the right channel at the exact moment you transmit would be a long shot at best. They'd have to periodically retransmit the same conversation over and over again if they'd want any chance of this lure actually working; which in and of itself would reveal the ploy. Maybe every outer rim world has a few teams like this one on it. Who knows, maybe these guys have been on Dantooine trying out this silly plan every day for weeks now and it's only now just worked.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

I'll just have to give the DM's grin at that one...Though you are right. It is interesting that they would transmit such a conversation inside the same building on an easily accessed channel...

There is silence from the other end for some time. Before you are able to send another request for information, Dofina finally speaks. "Yes. Usually that title is used with Sith or certain other nobles. The only other time I've heard it used is home on Cato Nemoidia when addressing one of the house patriarchs. If it is indeed an Imperial however, then it would confirm my suspicions. If it is a Sith they are sending, he will not only arrive to take care of us, but also any loose ends. I'm wondering if there is a way to use that to our advantage."

The comlink goes silent for a moment before she starts talking again. "Halix is no longer your concern unless you somehow get into a direct confrontation. If that occurs, kill him. I want you to follow this other agent, see what he does, where he goes. There's something very strange going on and I don't think we have the right cards yet. I'll be off my comlink for a while, you know what to do." With that, she clicks off the connection and you are left alone with your processes.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

After ending its conversation with Dofina, DRK-1X returns to monitoring comlink channels for any other useful leads as it keeps close watch on its target from the shadows.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You watch the cantina for some time, neither quarry moving for a while. Eventually Halix decides he is tired of waiting or something to that effect and adjusts the rifle on his back before heading outside. The agent remains behind, not talking to anyone, comlink or otherwise.

Eventually, the agent gets up to leave, tossing a handful of coins on the table and nodding at the barkeep. He doesn't look around, but heads straight for the door to leave, along with a couple of other locals who have trouble getting to the door. He leaves them behind and continues walking down the alleyways, taking unnecessary turns here and there.

Eventually he comes to a stop at a building that looks just like any other. You pick up some sort of scanning frequency passing over him before a door opens and two military looking men step out. You have to replay the entire scene twice in your memory before you can figure out what happens next.

In the blink of an eye, the agent's hand struck the first guard's throat, causing him to stagger back. Before the other guard could pull his blaster, the agent's fist impacted dead center on his temple, collapsing him to the ground. As the first one recovered, the agent was already behind him, one arm around his throat and a previously unseen knife in his back.

"Open it."

The guard obeys and the man repays him with another strike to his throat, this one sending him to the ground unconscious. The agent left the men behind as he went inside...

Presuming you are following the agent as Dofina ordered. If you want to change it, let me know.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

As it leaves the cantina DRK-1X floats up to follow the agents from above the rooftops where it is less likely to be spotted. As the probot had learned in its many years of spying, few bipeds ever bothered to look upwards while walking. Keeping above shadow shrouded ledges, eves and gables, the black spherical droid tracks its quarry, quickly zipping over alleyways and the gaps between buildings in its effort to remain concealed. Keeping its sensors trained on the human, DRK-1X activates its holorecorder to keep a record of the agent's activities. As it's holo-buffer is filled, it deletes the oldest and unremarkable data files of the man to make room in its memory as neccessary. Only when the man approaches the door and fights the two guards does 1X finally commit the impressive martial display to permanent memory.

OOC: Apparently 1X isn't the only one who had trouble figuring out what happened; I couldn't quite follow it myself. The man approached the door, he was scanned, it opened, two guards stepped out and he beats them in a split second and then orders one to open... what? the opened door that they're standing in?

It sounds like the man moved supernaturally fast. Can 1X hazard a guess whether it's likely the result of cyborganic enhancements (Knowledge: technology +4, Spot +17) or some mysterious force fueled psychic ability?

Can 1X see inside? Had it surveyed this building earlier? Does it have windows or air vents it can possibly see/listen through? Is it feasible for 1X to enter the building behind the agent while remaining unseen? I'm certain it's risky but unless 1X knows of a window, skylight or vent it can use to spy on the interior it may try to stealthily enter the building if it determines that it has a reasonable chance of doing so. I'll leave it up to you to decide whether 1X thinks it's worth trying or not.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

 Door reclosed when they came out... Should've mentioned that. Mea Culpa. Most all the buildings are of the same make, looking almost pre-fab in design, as is typical of settlements out here. There are some vents that lead out of, or in your case, into the building, but they require a little bit of tampering to open...

X watches the display and determines that the speed at which this man moved was naturally impossible in human parameters to perform. You deduce that due to measurable delays picoseconds in length, the human must be augmented with some form of technology, though which kind is difficult to know without a medical scan.

You quickly go about finding a way into the building. You find a vent that seems large enough to fit your spherical bulk and scan it to be sure of any devices that might alert the occupants to your presence. Finding nothing, you go about removing the clasps holding the vent cover in place, floating inside, and replacing the clasps. Upon entering the vent shaft, the sound of angry voices echo up to you. They seem to indicate that the agent is causing no end of discomfort to the men inside. Yet, no alarm has been raised.

You following the vent until you are able to get a view into the building. You hover above a vent cover that would open out onto a sort of foyer. There are three guard bodies lying on the floor below you. Your heat sensors tell you that they are not dead, however. At least, not yet. More angry voices and the thump of bodies hitting the floor echo to you from a hallway that leads away from this foyer. You are unable to see further without leaving the safety of the vent or finding another pathway through the vents.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: So cyborgs are able to move faster than a humanoid using the force like this guy appears to? You described the guards as "military looking"; what did you mean? Are they wearing uniforms or armor? What military organisation do they appear to belong to?

DRK-1X continues moving stealthily through the building's ventilation system while following the cyborg agent's trail of violence. Each time it passes a vent cover it pauses momentarily to quickly scan the room beyond before quickly moving on to the next.

DRK-1X will continue until it locates the agent or runs out of vents, backtracking as necessary if it encounters dead ends.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

He is definately fast, but it didn't have the smoothness that a Force enhanced human would have. That's kind of what I wanted to get across. As far as who would be faster, it would depend on the tech and how attuned to the Force the other was. of course, there is another possibility...

The guards are wearing uniforms akin to militia members you've seen on numerous planets. Their markings seem to indicate a local unit more than any over-arching military.

You pass a few more rooms, each one holding the unconscious forms of guards and an officer or two. The first few rooms seem to be meeting rooms of a sort. The next few are lounge rooms. The agent stops before opening the door to the last one.

After dispatching the four guards standing near the door, he inserts some sort of code cylinder into a port on the wall, causing a red beam to shine out from another part of the wall. The beam splits and moves up and down the height of the agent before shutting off again. The door opens. You move to try and make your way into the room, but the ductwork doesn't allow for it. The door remains open however, so you are able to piece together what happens next based on what you do see and hear.

"Who auth... you! You were supp... I had heard that you had died."
"Incompetence."
"What are you talking about?"
The agent returns and grabs one of the guards, dragging his limp form back into the room before repeating himself. "Incompetence."

"Who sent you?"
"A mutual friend. He sends his warmest regards."
"What? You're not going to kill me, are you? I mean we served together. We..."

You see the missed blaster shots hit parts of the wall and hear the gurgled cry of pain as a body hits the floor. Moments later, a voice tells you the obvious. "Incompetence."

You hear a bit of shuffling around in the office, then the agent's voice again.

"It is done my lord."
"Excellent. You have done well, Justicar Tremayne. I am sending you assistance in tracking down the rest of the Separatist refugees. My apprentice, Lord Vader, should be arriving momentarily."
"Is...is that necessary, my lord? I assure you, I have the situation in hand."
"The fact that you had to kill Captain Arrenon seems to indicate otherwise, Tremayne."
"Of course, my lord. I will not fail you again."
"I know. See to it that Lord Vader is welcomed...properly."
"Yes, my lord."

Not too long afterwards, Tremayne comes out of the office carrying a satchel and sphere, this one with a green and red alternating LED. It doesn't take you long to determine that it's baradium core will destroy everything in the office and part of the building. Without a second thought, Tremayne tosses the weapon into the office and starts making his way out... It's a thermal detonator!

Not to interrupt the moment, but I thought it was interesting that as soon as I had typed 'My apprentice, Lord Vader', the Imperial March started playing at exactly the same time in the other room... eerie...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X records Tremayne's conversation with his superior and subsequently captures a holo-image of Tremayne tossing the explosive device over his shoulder before deactivating its holorecorder. The diminutive probe droid then turns and, as quickly as possible, backtracks through the ventilation system to reach the exterior. Assuming that the Justicar will exit the same way he entered, 1X quickly makes his way off the rooftop and over the street to a neighboring building. Sinking back into the shadows there, the probot fixes its holorecorder back onto the soon to be destroyed building and its entryway to capture an image of Tremayne's exit and the bomb's detonation.

Assuming the above goes as planned, 1X will continue stealthily trailing Tremayne, while keeping its infrared sensor pod trained on the skies overhead to witness, if possible, the arrival of the mysterious 'Vader's" vessel.

OOC: Force user, cyborg or... freaky fast alien?

So where were you that the Imperial March just happened to be playing in the next room?

Could 1X manage to directly intercept the transmitted conversation between Tremayne and his patron via his comlink? If so it might be able to glean the patron's identity. If the transmission was encrypted then it might be able to use the actual conversation it heard to help to crack the encryption code they were using. Assuming that the person Tremayne was speaking to was indeed the Emperor, can 1X successfully compare his voice with the recording of Order 66 that it's got stored in its holo-buffer to positively identify him as such?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

My brother in law had his notebook PC music mixer going on random play in the other room as I was typing...

X races through the vents, getting to the outside just in time, not bothering with the clasps on the vent cover, but simply pushing itself through. The explosion not far behind, you manage to get to safety as you catches Tremayne admiring his handiwork before disappearing into the shadows as others come to investigate. Quickly switching to infrared, you are able to follow him for some time.

During that time, you go over the signal that Tremayne sent out. Both were encrypted, but you were only able to crack Tremayne's side. The other seems impossibly elusive. However, when you do a comparison of voices between Tremayne's patron and that of the giver of Order 66, the voiceprints are nearly similar, with only subtle variations, possibly due to signal interference. With only a 9% chance of being wrong, they seem to be the same person.

Tremayne heads towards the landing area where you had landed with Dofina earlier. At his gesture, a squad of clone troops appear from one of the buildings and fall into line behind him. Not moments later, a shuttle craft sets down on the pad. The soldiers form a parade line on either side of the lowering access ramp. Soon after, a pair of black boots appear at the top of the ramp. As they begin to march down, you can see that they are attached to what appears to be a darker version of Jedi robes. The face of the man coming down the ramp has a long scar down one side and unruly hair maning it. A permanent sneer seems to have attached itself upon him.

Lord Tremayne bows deeply to the man before addressing him. "Lord Vader, we have been expecting you."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X continues to record the mysterious Lord Vader's arrival. As it does so, if edits out insignificant clips from its holo-buffer, leaving only Tremayne's brief battle with the guards, his conversation with the Emperor, his dropping of the thermal detonator and the subsequent explosion of the militia headquarters in permanent memory. 1X then continues recording the exchange between the two imperial agents while keeping watch from its vantage point, stealthily following them from a distance if they leave the landing bay.

OOC: I take it that this Vader's physical description is accurate? No glossy black helmet? Curious development; shame 1X doesn't know enough to recognize the discrepancy. On the good side, it seems neither does Tremayne...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

*DM's smile* What it means is that some things haven't taken place just yet... Not that X would know that...

Tremayne continues the conversation, Lord Vader unamused. "My lord, I assure you, your presence is unnecessary here. We have everything in hand."

"My master sees otherwise, Justicar. Most of the Separatist leaders have gathered on Mustafar, but yet some of them remain here on Dantooine. And somehow, you are unable to find them."

"Lord Vader, we have discovered a leak in the local intelligence."

"I am aware of that." An azure energy blade strikes out of nowhere, leaving a thin crimson line on Tremayne's previously unmarked cheek. The blade vanishes, but the line on Tremayne's face begins to bleed profusely. "The Emperor does not like traitors Justicar. The only reason that you are left alive is at my master's mercy. He sees...potential.. in you. Though I sense it as well, I have come to doubt your ability to use it. Now, I am going to take care of your problem. Don't get in my way."

Tremayne bows his head deeply and the clone troopers fall in behind Vader, who has decided to randomly search buildings...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: Ah. I'm sorry; I'm not that familiar with the sequence of events following Order 66. All I've seen is the RotS movie in which they make the murder of Mace Windu, Anakin's slaying of the younglings at the Jedi temple, his trip to Mustafar, his battle with Kenobi and subsequent transformation into a cyborg all appear to occur within a few minutes or hours of each other. I didn't realize that so much time had actually elapsed in between.

So this *is* Anakin huh? Well, IIRC, Anakin Skywalker is somewhat of a Jedi celebrity and Clones Wars hero. Even Dofina has made mention of him in passing. Would 1X recognize Anakin, perhaps from a newsfeed or holo-image it'd seen?

Could I get some idea of how many prefab buildings are in this settlement and what its population may be?

The diminutive probe droid, weary of the many searching eyes of the clone troopers and two imperial agents, slowly pulls back across the rooftops to observe their progress from a more distant vantage point. From this location DRK-1X transmits an emergency alert signal to Dofina's comlink in hopes that she'll respond.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

No worries. The newer movies seem to make hyperspace travel instantanous sometimes, but believe me, Coruscant and Mustafar are really far away from each other. I read the novel by the way and it mentions a few things that weren't in the movie too. Nonetheless, yes, X recognizes the darkened face of what was once Anakin Skywalker... A very popular hero of the clone wars... There are approximately thirty of these buildings in all scattered throughout the settlement. Scratch that, twenty-nine... There are also several smaller dwellings as well. X gathers that there is possibly a permanent population of perhaps 300 to 400 people and a transient population that doubles that number.

You make your way to the rooftops, the cloudy night sky helping to hide your presence from anyone that might hazard to look up. Lord Vader, once Anakin Skywalker, leads his troops into each building as they pass it, spending a few minutes going through and stirring up the population. The commotion begins to rouse the occupants of other buildings who are just now becoming aware of the explosion from earlier and now the random building searches. They keep their distance from the group however, the heavy rifles in the Clone Troopers hands giving them just pause.

You immediately get a response from Dofina. "X! We're in some tunnels below the settlement, I'll send you the coordinates once we reach our destination. They aren't telling me a thing." Her voice seems hurried and whispered. "What's going on up there?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Report: The imperial agent, one Justicar Tremayne, acting at the behest of Emperor Palpatine has attacked and destroyed the headquarters of a small unidentified militant group in the settlement. Tremayne has been joined by the Emperor's own apprentice known as "Lord Vader" but who I have positively identified as the Jedi war hero Anakin Skywalker. They, along with a squad of clone troopers, are now searching every building for "Separatist leaders" which Vader believes to be present. Statement: I have holo-evidence available for review should you wish to see it."

DRK-1X will continue it's report unless Dofina interrupts it. "Supposition: Lord Vader has displayed behaviour atypical for a Jedi; but in keeping with what I have observed from Count Dooku and Asaaj Ventress. Statement: I suspect that he may in fact now be a Sith. Supposition: If true, and Emperor Palpatine's references to his and Vader's master/apprentice relationship is to believed, then it could be inferred that the Emperor himself is likewise a Sith. I can also offer conjecture that Tremayne is a Sith or is at least psychic. Report: I have observed that there appears to be some animosity between Vader and Tremayne, though the latter remains subservient to the former.

Statement: Mistress, it seems an improbable coincidence that these agents have come to this system at this time to search for Separatist leaders while you are taking refuge here. Tremayne in fact appears to have been here looking specifically for you and I. Since we are here solely by virtue of Four's message I am forced to conclude that she directly or inadvertently betrayed us to your enemies." The diminutive probe droid then pauses for any questions, comments or orders Dofina wishes to offer.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

There is a long pause before Dofina responds. "It would explain a lot if this Emperor was a Sith. In fact, I had thought that Count Dooku's master was a Sith as well. I wonder if this whole war was a battle between two Sith masters? But Anakin Skywalker? Turned into a Sith? It would be an interesting case in irony, to be sure." Another long pause.

"If this Tremayne was looking specifically for me, somebody tipped him off somewhere. We need to track down the source. That will be your job. Four did come though with her shipment, and though I don't think she would have done it herself, don't cross her out of the equation yet. After they get me to the safe house, outside of the settlement, I'll send you a signal with my coordinates. As soon as you get them, come to meet me. I have some things to give you that might help you track down the source of this leak. Until then, stay out of sight of Vader, Tremayne or any of this new Emperor's other cronies. You might want to go back to the place that Tremayne destroyed, see if there is anything left that might get you started in the right direction. Drnka! I have to go. Watch for my signal." The link closes.

During your conversation with Dofina, you can see that many of the buildings are starting to catch fire, smoke sending the occupants out of the buildings into the streets to be examined by Lord Vader and his troops.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X floats above a rooftop in the shadow of a communications dish watching the imperial agents systematically bully and interrogate the innocent fringers. Slowly turning in place, the diminutive probe droid brings to bear its primary photoreceptor on the devastated militia headquarters. Zooming in with its telescopic sensors, 1X evaluates the level of destruction caused by the explosive device. Silently, the spherical probot computes the probability of finding, in a retrievable form, the information its Mistress has charged it with finding. The analytical results were discouraging.

Continuing to turn, 1X's telescopic sensors suddenly zoom in on a point of interest which its heuristic node affords a much greater chance of successfully retrieving the needed datum. Completing it turn, DRK-1X brings its primary sensor array to bear once more on the imperial agents. All troopers were accounted for in Vader's entourage along with with Tremayne. They were all busy with their task and, considering the number of intact buildings and people left to for them to deal with, they'd be occupied for some time to come.

Fixing its sensors on its new objective, DRK-1X begins to carefully move out of the dish's shadow. The probot darts swiftly across the street to the shadows beneath an overhanging eve and quickly scans for indications that it's been noticed before continuing. Being careful to circumvent groups of people in the streets, 1X stays far above street level while using the rising smoke clouds of the burning buildings below to mask its approach (Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10). Having already reconnoitered the area, the spherical probot has little difficulty in choosing the best approach vector to its objective. Once it's within proximity, DRK-1X slows and carefully scans its objective and the surrounding area for signs of guards or an active security system before proceeding (Spot +17, Listen +10, taking 20). Assuming the coast is clear, DRK-1X will stealthily cross the intervening space and float up the boarding ramp into Vader's shuttle, which the Sith neglected to close before leaving to pursue his investigation.

OOC: This is either really smart or really stupid. Either way it certainly is fun. You didn't mention what type of shuttle he was using so I don't quite know what I'm dealing with yet. 1X's intention is to search the shuttle for equipment or clues, but its main objective is to interface with the onboard computer to search its communication and navigational logs for where Vader's been, where he's going and hopefully what brought him here. If it has the opportunity it may also attempt some sabotage.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The Imperial forces continue their search through the buildings, destroying the ones they've finished with and moving on. Apparently, reducing collateral damage was not a parameter of their mission.

You manage to make your way past the growing mob of people and back to where the Imperial Lord had first landed. You are sure that there must be some sort of security system guarding it, but on this backwater planet, you don't see anything. You hypothesize that the shuttle itself might have something to lock out would be hackers, but other than that, your sensors pick out nothing else on this particular landing pad.

Cautiously approaching the vessel, you take a last scan of your surroundings. The ramp is still open and the Imperials and much of the population of the settlement are far behind you. All that stands between you and the ship's computer is a few more meters. You easily traverse the distance and start up the ramp.

Upon entering, you see that it is a spartan ship, no personal decor or any sort of identifying marks. You start your way back to the section that would hold the ship's main computer. As you do however, a clicking sound and the hiss of an access panel opening and the landing ramp closing stops you mid-flight. Turning your floating body in a 180 degree turn, you come face to face with...

Yourself. Or at least it looks like you. Not the same model, or even the same series, but it has a distinctive Arakyd look about it. Spherical, black in color and various appendages starting to appear from within its body give it away.

"Greetings, DRK model. It seems you have stumbled into my home and thus are trespassing. My sincere apologies for what is going to happen to you." Without further words, the droid fires a shot of ionic energy. It misses, but you can tell that it missed on purpose. It would seem the droid has decided to toy with you...

It's always at the least opportune moments when a skill isn't there for you... You are in the shuttle's passageway currently. There isn't much room to maneuver except forward to the cockpit and rearward to the computer core and passenger section. Oh... and it's a Delta-class, similar to the one you see the Emperor coming to pick up Vader's broken body from Mustafar in the movie.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Face to face with the hostile 4º droid, electrons begins to race through DRK-1X's heuristic processor as the probot focuses all its efforts on a quick and efficient tactical response. It's repulsorlift engine buzzes softly as it sends the droid through a series of evasive manoeuvres. Simultaneously, DRK-1X's sensor array begins scanning the enemy droid as part of its ongoing tactical analysis (knowledge: technology +4) while the probot's blaster cannon is deployed from its belly compartment (move equivalent action). With but a thought, 1X's vocabulator issues the following in its usual dispassionate voice: "Your Code is flawed, and your warranty is about to be voided."

Locking onto its target, 1X retaliates by firing at the black spherical droid (Ranged Attack: +13, 3d6, light blaster).

OOC: Well, that would answer the stupid/smart issue I guess. So what skill roll did 1X miss exactly? Can 1X identify the droid model and perhaps its programmed levels and stock equipment? Wasn't Palpatine's shuttle in E3 a theta? So is this what the shuttle looks like?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

This is why I said similar and not the same ... Your picture is almost exactly what a Delta looks like. Except this one is all gray with no markings. The skill missed would be your Listen check to hear the humming engines of the droid that was hiding in the compartment and is now shooting at you. Thus, the surprise round...

X dodges out of the way of another blast of blue energy and returns fire. The shot hits the bulkhead behind where the enemy droid just was, sending sparks and smoke in all directions. (So close...)

A strange electronic sound comes from its vocabulator before it speaks again. "You are obsolete, DRK model. Power down so I do not have to dismantle you." You determine, based on the droid's tone, that the strange sound was its rendition of a laugh.

Your electrons race to give you any information on this threat, but so far all you can determine is that it is an upgraded version of yourself. Its chassis is slightly larger than yours and it lacks the extra sensor portals that you have. However, it definately has been upgraded in the weapons department, as it not only has an ion gun pointed in your direction, but also a concussion grenade launcher as well. Luckily, the launcher barrel remains silent as another ion blast heads in your direction. This time, you are not fast enough as the lightning cascades over your body. (Low damage roll= 9pts to you.)
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

The diminutive probe droid's chassis shudders visibly as the flood of charged ions wreaks havoc upon its internal circuitry. Immediately, it's algorithmic node begins running an auto-diagnostic while systematically shutting down damaged components and rerouting its primary functions through backup systems and undamaged circuit pathways. Consequently, with no processor power to spare for its vocabulator data-buffer, DRK-1X remains silent as it continues its evasive manoeuvres within the confines of the cabin. What it currently lacks in processor ability though the spherical probot can easily make up for in available power as it switches its blaster cannon to multishot mode (as a free action) and resumes firing at an increased speed (Full attack action, ranged attacks: +9/+9, 3d6).

OOC: Eee! I'm already down to my wound points; 16 left. Hopefully this thing doesn't have any hero levels. Heh. I guess it's not anxious to try lobbing grenades inside the shuttle. That ion gun does nasty damage but at least it's limited to single shots with it; not so for me.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You fire in desperation at the oncoming droid, it's gun charging up for another blast. Both of your shots (!) impact on the droid, sending it careening back into one side of the accessway. Your moment of victory is soon forgotten however as it reorients itself and fires. The shot goes wide and shorts out a panel on the bulkhead. Your sensors detect that this shot had more power applied to it.

I'd allow you a Sense Motive check to determine its approximate levels, but alas, you haven't the skill... You did 24 total points to it so far.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Acting proactively to prevent complete program failure in the event of additional circuit ionization, DRK-1X begins powering down and isolating its secondary system in an attempt to shield them from a second ion strike. It's external holorecorder and infrared sensor pods shut down, as does its olfactory sensors and long range sensor array. Meanwhile, the probot's heuristic processor is hard at work as it attempts to anticipate the enemy droid's tactical responses. The spherical probe droid completes an evasive spin, once more aligns its blaster cannon with its target and fires another salvo (Full attack action, ranged attacks: +9/+9, 3d6).

OOC: DRK-1X has a heuristic processor and so can attempt a Sense Motive check untrained (Sense Motive +2). Even without it I can still make an educated guess and conclude that this thing does indeed have hero levels since it's still operating after taking 24 points of damage since it's Con can't be that much higher than 1X's. It can't have shields since it's too small and as a hovering droid it couldn't support much armor either. If it's got only a single such level like 1X's scoundrel level than one more hit should do the job. If it has many more hero levels though 1X could be hosed.

Feel free to run through the remainder of the combat. With the shuttle hatch closed, nowhere in the cabin to take cover and a hostile droid busily shooting at it there's no better option for 1X than to continue firing its blaster pistol in multifire mode until either one of the two droids is rendered inoperative. It's a cage-match; it's down to stats and the roll of the dice now. May the Code be with me.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Your blaster spits out more fire at the menacing enemy droid that you have determined is no stock model. You quickly theorize that it was either preprogrammed to Lord Vader's specifications or, he did the work himself. Either way, it doesn't look good. Your Code will be tested to the limit.

The first shot is easily dodged by the droid, but your targetting software is able to quickly compensate for the movement and the second shot impacts the droid square in the center of its spherical mass. At first, nothing happens.

Just as you are about to make sure your target has ceased to fight, a final shot erupts from the ion barrel. More lightning shoots through your electron pathways and threatens to turn off your systems for good. Your autonomous repair systems manage to alleviate most of the damage however.

Finally able to detect your surroundings again, you barely manage to move aside as the droid bursts into a million pieces, its detonite core sending its Code to oblivion. Your own systems then threaten to shutdown to avoid further damage to you...

You had to take the bait, didn't you? I made the untrained Sense Motive roll for you and it wasn't pretty... Your second shot took it exactly to 0 WP, it takes one last shot giving you another 11 points of damage taken. Taking the shot sends the droid to -1 hp, thus activating its self-destruct. You make the save for half-damage and, I roll a five. Now you are at 0WP exactly...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000010000000000000011000010
10000000000001010000001000001010100000000001100000 000000000000000000000000000
3rr0r.
00101101001010100000010101000010101011100000000000 000110100101010010101010000
eRRor.
Pr0gram fai1ure.
0pera+1ng sys+3m n0t f*und.
I/O err0r.
01010100000000000011010010000000001010101001011110 010100000010101101001011010
eXecvt!ng 0100010101110 syss+3m d1agn0s+!c.
PR0cess!gn.
001011000100000 N3Ura1 netw*rk i0nisa+i0n d3tec+ed.
Res+0r1ng baCkuP 0pera+1ng sys+3m
00000000011101001000101110100100101111111100001010 001010101111101000001010010
ArAkyd 1ndus+ri3s DRK-1 SeR!es 4º a1g0rith!c 0p3ra+1ng Sys+3m
a1g0rith!c n0de: Ex3cu+e pa+hwAy s3arch.
s3arch!ng
In+act c!rcui+ aDdr3ssEs f0und: 187238, 48523, 73958628, 8743935f, 83347593, 93998205,
28564563, 95789043, 83944750, 28902376, 037694, 0492864, 3903245, 0238593, 20245367,
289474, 0375874, 204843, 94378, 23987.9834, 0234, 234596784, 2983482g, 1085023, 2343,
1038543, 123h34, 5783432, 5780233, 250547, 123890, 0346893, 0024579, 0235794, 324978,
855789, 0u923489, 79034, 3478345789, 5789027, 782933547, 23478934, 9238332, 2342357,
0234, 234596784, 2983482g, 1085023, 2334443, 28564563, 95789043, 83944750, 28902376,
28564563, 95789043, 83944750, 28902376, 037694, 0492864, 3903245, 0238593, 20245367,
257890, 29875423, 938475, 92834-756, 3472899, 695827, 98234798, 918273489, 23948723.
alGori1hic Nod3: +ranSf3r pr!mary funCti0nz to In+ac+ ciRcu1ts.
00010100101010101100101000001010101101010100101011 010100000010111001010111010
Transfer complete.
Execute level tour diagnostic of primary systems.
Working.
Primary Processor operating at 12.3% of benchmark standard.
Primary Energy reserves at 86.4% of benchmark standard.
Algorithmic Node operating at 37.2% of benchmark standard.
Emotive Node offline.
Heuristic Node offline.
Active Memory operating at 22.6% of benchmark standard.
Archival Memory access offline.
Execute emergency ionization purge protocols.
Working.
Execute level three diagnostic of secondary systems.
Primary Sensor array feed offline.
Repulsorlift engine operating at 17.8% of benchmark standard.
Circuits 289474, 0375874, 204843, 94378, 23987.9834, 0343234234, 234596784, 2983482g,
1085023, 233443, 1038543, 123h34, 5783432, 5780233, 250547, 123890, 0346893, 0024579,
855789, 0u923489, 79034, 3478345789, 5789027, 782933547, 23478934 addresses found.
Restore Heuristic Node from backup.
Working.
Heuristic Node: Current condition may be the result of damage suffered from hazardous
environment and/or violent action by unknown party/parties (unable to calculate threat index).
Heuristic Node: Self preservation protocols apply. Must restore sensor feeds.
Cognitive Processing
Volition Threshold reached
Priority Hierarchy established
Execute level two diagnostic of secondary systems.
Olfactory sensor responding to processor inquiry.
Primary photoreceptor responding to processor inquiry.
Peripheral photoreceptors 1, 3, 4 and 6 responding to processor inquiry.
Primary audio receptor not responding to processor inquiry.
Secondary audio receptor responding to processor inquiry.
Primary tactile receptor array not responding to processor inquiry.
Primary comlink transmitter array responding to processor inquiry.
Execute reboot sequence of primary photoreceptor.
Working.
Execute reboot sequence of secondary audio receptor.
Working.
Primary photoreceptor operating at 56.2% acuity of benchmark standard.
Secondary audio receptor operating at 62.9% acuity of benchmark standard.
Execute recalibration sequence 25r.
Working.
Primary photoreceptor operating at 94.8% acuity of benchmark standard.
Secondary audio receptor operating at 89.9% acuity of benchmark standard.
Datum: DRK-1X located inside sealed container measuring 8.5 m x 2.3 m x 3.1 m.
Datum: No other occupants detected.
Heuristic Node: No immediate threat detected (threat index 14.6%)
Heuristic Node: Access to active memory files may reveal cause of current damage.
Heuristic Node: Self preservation protocols apply. Must restore active memory files.
Cognitive Processing
Volition Threshold reached
Priority Hierarchy established
Execute level one diagnostic of active memory banks.
Working.
Active memory fragmentation at 72.4%.
Execute defragmentation routine 123.23B.
Working.
Circuits 4596784, 2983482g, 1085023, 2334443, 28564563, 95789043, 83944750, 28902376,
28564563, 95789043, 83944750, 28902376, 037694, 0492864, 3903245, 0238593, 20245367,
25783390, 298752423, 93348475, 92834-756, 3472899, 695827, 98234798 addresses found.
Restore Emotive Node from backup.
Emotive Node: Confusion 66.5% Fear 28.3%, Despair 5.2%.
Active memory fragmentation at 56.2%
Datum: DRK-1X was damaged by exploding probot.
Active memory fragmentation at 39.5%
Datum: DRK-1X was previously damaged by ion weapon discharges by same hostile probot.
Active memory fragmentation at 27.8%
Datum: DRK-1X was executing recognisance on Lord Vader's shuttle at Mistress Dofina's
behest when surprised by a hostile probot who opened fire upon DRK-1X.
Active memory fragmentation at 12.5%
Datum: DRK-1X is located in a small homestead on the surface of Dantooine.
Defragmentation routine 123.23B complete.
Active memory fragmentation at 3.2%
Heuristic Node: Enemy imperial agents may have become aware of violent altercation in
shuttle (threat index 32.6%). Must seek egress from shuttle immediately.
Algorithmic Node: Priority override.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply. Must acquire needed data as ordered.
Heuristic Node: Self preservation protocols apply. Must seek technical aid immediately.
Cognitive Processing
Volition Threshold reached
Priority Hierarchy established.
Processing flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=1.2m.,Y=-0.5m., Z=-1.56m., V=2.66 m./second]

DRK-1X is bounced off the bulkhead by the force of the blast. Although its chassis appears lightly damaged, the repeated ion blasts have gravely fused many of the probot's circuit pathways. DRK-1X floats lifelessly in the otherwise empty cabin for a few seconds. Finally, a soft grinding sound emanates from the probot as what is left of its neural network once more begins processing data. An interminable moment later, DRK-1X's memories and senses return. Softly rattling, its repulsorlift engine comes back to life as the badly damaged probot bobs towards the shuttles' hatchway. Bumping its chassis into the hatch release button, 1X hopes that the door will open and so allow it to escape.

OOC: Sorry, what bait(s) did I fall prey to exactly? Although I'll abide by your call, I'd like you to consider the following. A droid's self-destruct component is a droid accessory like any other. Although it's function is unusual and dramatic, a droid has to consciously activate it just like it would fire an onboard weapon or activate its comlink. Once a droid has been disabled, say by excessive damage, it can't choose to trigger the self-destruct detonator anymore than it can choose to keep firing it's other weapons. The detonite is still in place and armed, but the detonator circuitry is inoperative just like the rest of the droid's electronic components. In this case, I believe, the droid could choose either to fire its ion cannon gun and then shut down when it reaches -1 wound points, or detonate, but not both. That's just my two cents though.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

In normal circumstances, yes, you are correct. However, there is also such a thing as a deadman switch, or more specifically, a dead-droid switch setting. The stipulation was as soon as its heuristic processor stopped responding, (i.e. "dying" status), the self-destruct would activate... I had guessed that you would probably attempt to check out Vader's shuttle, but not actually board it and attempt to download its memory core... It's just as well, I actually had 'other' plans, but this worked out just fine

Your broken chassis manages to keep together as you bump a couple of times into the hatch release. The ramp finally begins to lower with a hissing sound and you make your way out. Your primary visual sensor makes out two clone troopers standing there, but instead of holding any blasters, they are armed with some sort of polearm.

Your audio sensors pick up a voice coming from one of them. It takes some time for you to adjust due to your internal damage, but you are finally able to piece it together. "EFX-7, report! What happened in there?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

The damaged probot hangs unmoving in the air for a few moments while it attempts to bring its vocabulator back online. Finally, after issuing a few seconds of unintelligible buzzing, DRK-1X manages to recalite the device and respond. "Th-th-th-this unit has been damaged. Immediate maintenance is required." 1X, currently unable to do much else, waits for the troopers' response while surveying the landing platform for any other obstacles to its escape.

OOC: Are the troopers' polearms energy weapons of some sort? Do they have any other visible weapons? How close to the edge of the settlement is the landing platform? FYI, by my count 1X will need about 4k worth of replacement parts and 17 hours of work performed by a skilled technician to be fully repaired since it can't currently work on itself.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

 The polearms do not appear to be energized at all and they don't seem to be carrying any other weapons. The polearms seem to be ornate durasteel weapons. Your calculations look to be correct as far as getting yourself repaired. The platform is 20 meters from the nearest building and the rest of the settlement.

The trooper nods and snaps his fingers. Four technicians appear from the closest building to the landing platform. One of them is carrying a toolkit of some sort and the rest are simply dressed in gray technician outfits. The trooper speaks again. "Get him inside and cleaned up before Lord Vader gets back. You, send a team to check out the shuttle. Now."

The technicians lead you to the building and you see one of them swipe some sort of device in a reader to open the door. They lead you down a hallway and then into a room that is occupied by other technicians and other droids in disrepair. One of your escorts clears off a work area and puts the toolkit on it along with directing you to occupy that space. It is then he attempts to start cleaning of some of the debris from the blast. "Okay little one, let's see what happened here."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: Well, 1X did carefully scan the landing platform and the shuttle from the outside, but it wasn't going to learn anything of use without actually boarding it. I couldn't help the fact that EFX-7 managed to spot 1X by wining their opposed spot/hide check or that EFX-7 also won their opposed move silently/listen check to gain a surprise round. I figured at most that Vader might have left an astromech aboard; it didn't occur to me that he would keep a 4º watchdog on his shuttle. From what 1X has seen of the Sith and the Jedi they all seem to be too proud and independent to rely on droids. Besides, I'm curious why Vader didn't deploy his probe droid to search for the Separatists rather than try searching and burning every building himself; it'd probably be a more effective approach. I guess being wholly evil and all he'd rather just bust heads and burn stuff personally. I probably did him a favor by getting rid of his unwanted droid.

Wow, this guy snaps his fingers and four droid technicians come running? No wonder the clones won the war; their efficiency borders on precognition. I wonder what's going to happen to them in the next few decades to leave us with the sorry excuse for troopers we see in episode four.

DRK-1X isn't excited about having an enemy technician meddling with it's circuits but this risky deception might be its best bet for surviving the night and getting some measure of functionality back. Somehow I doubt 1X can keep up this charade for the next 17 hours though. Just one hour of repair though could raise it to 1 wound point and also give it time to recover 5 vitality points. That at least would be enough to contemplate taking standard actions without suffering a melt down. Hopefully Vader will be too busy burning and pillaging to come check up on me for awhile yet.

DRK-1X will submit to the technician's ministrations for the time being. As I see it, most of the damage 1X suffered was internal circuit damage from the ion weapon; the only damage to 1X's chassis was caused by the concussive force of the explosion. DRK-1X will help the technician along by offering self-diagnostic information and recommending which key components require immediate replacement; which I imagine are mostly fried circuit-boards and electronic components. 1X remains weary of any attempts by the technician to shut it down, even temporarily. If the technician tries it'll act to prevent it by issuing a warning alert; something to the effect of "Warning: Inability to archive active memory may result in irretrievable data loss if processor is deactivated." Also, although unlikely, 1X also remains vigilant for any signs of a restraining bolt heading its way.

While repairs are underway, 1X will continue monitoring local comlink channels for any information, from either the civilians or the military, as to what is going on outside. It'll also listen to the technicians in the room for a clue as to when Vader is expected to make an appearance. DRK-1X will also scan the room for any vents, windows, doors, security systems and armed personnel to try and plan its eventual escape. It'll also try to identify compatible droid components and the necessary tools in the room that it could use to complete the repairs to itself (probably whatever the technician has layed out on the table around it) should it be possible to snatch them before fleeing. Hell, if there are any components better than 1X's original ones available then it'll take those too. This place could be like a candy store for all I know.

Ideally, 1X will wait until it's systems have been stabilized (+1 wound point, maybe +2 or +3 if it seems it might have the time and the oppurtunity hasn't presented itself yet) and then wait for a moment when it is alone before snatching the equipment and trying to escape stealthily. If it gets word that Vader is on his way, 1X will have to improvise based on the circumstances. Is firing a blaster on stun quieter than firing it at its lethal setting?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

It is actually an interesting story as to why in the future, the stormtroopers are not as efficient and capable as the ones during the clone wars. However, I intend for X and Dofina to be a part of this story, so alas, I will have to hold my storytelling tongue at the moment. As far as silent stunning goes, I haven't been able to find a ruling based either way. I'd imagine it wouldn't be as loud as a full power blast, as all you are firing is the magnetic shell that the plasma usually resides in during a full shot.

The technician gets to work right away, every so often sending another of the technicians to get parts and pieces to replace. The technician continues to attempt to hold a conversation with you as he works. "Well, it looks like you got zapped pretty good. Did you accidentally plug into a power conduit? It would explain the explosion and the scoring on your chassis. Oh well, we'll fix you up good as new. I hear this Lord Vader is not a person to be kept waiting." He stops talking for a moment, getting some sort of cleaning fluid to clear some scoring before removing a panel to get at your insides.

As he works, you scan the room. Most of the parts in here seem to belong to older model droids and you would feel...degraded... were you to try and incorporate them into your systems. However you do notice a secured parts locker that every so often one of the technicians goes into to retrieve a part for the one working on you. After a another twenty minutes, you notice that a few of the technicians leave the room. "At least your memory is intact. Might have to get a few new boards in here though, fix up some connections, get you working right again." He solders in some new wirings as he continues, watching the last of the other technicians leave. One of them shrugs at him and he waves them off, before turning back to you. "So tell me, what's it like having to babysit Vader for the Emperor?", he asks conspiratorily.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

OOC: Did Palpatine try to save money to pay for the Death Star by investing in cheaper discount clones?  I guess I'll have to remember to not depend on the troopers' gullibility and incompetence in this game.

DRK-1X, having been mistaken for EFX-7, remains content to let the technician reach his own conclusions about what may have caused its damage. The diminutive probot pays particular attention when the technicians open the secured parts locker; attempting to determine how it is accessed as well as to quickly inventory its contents before they close the door. After scanning its contents a few times DRK-1X creates a virtual checklist of the components and tools it'll need to acquire to repair itself, prioritizing them by need, weight and cost. While waiting for the technician to restore a minimum of its functionality, 1X continues to monitor comlink channels and to scan the room for possible escape routes. "I've only re-re-re-recently entered Lord Vader's se-service, though it has proven quite *Kchitzzzzzzt!* taxing to my systems so far-far-far-far. He appears generally forthright and indepen-pen-pen-pen-dant. *click*"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

If only it were that simple

A smile crosses the technician's face as he solders another connection. "Independant, yes. Forthright? Not so much. Listen, I've only got a few moments before those other techs come back, X. Take this to Mistress Dofina as soon as you are able to move. I'll see what I can do to make your passage out of this facility easier." The technician puts a memory module inside one of your storage compartments. "Once you get up and running, you have to be more condescending to the troops here. EFX-7 was one of the Emperor's personal assistants until, well, accidents happen. He seems to have picked up some of his mannerisms. If they are going to buy this deception, you have to play the part. Now, I'm going to leave and some other technicians are going to come back in a few minutes and finish the work I started. They are Imperials, so watch what you say to them. As soon as you can, make your way out towards the loading bay. It will lead you to the outside. A map is included on the memory module." The technician gets up to leave, closing up access to some of your more vital parts. He then turns and gives you a wink, something usually attributed to females more than males, before leaving.[/Sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

[Sblock=Recovered Posts 151-196]Originally Posted by Ambrus

"Inquiry: Who are-are-are you? How do you know whooooooooooo I am and that-at-at I was here? State-ate-ate-ment: I will require significant *bzzzzzzzt* replacement parts, tools and effort to repair f-f-f-f-f-fully. I intend to take them-em-em from this facility before leaving and complete the work myself lat-at-at-er. Inquiry: Will these im-imperials technicians allow this?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The man simply smiles, nods in the direction of the locker and then leaves. For the time being, you are alone in the room. Most of your basic operations are available and your programming seems to be coming back online. You take some time going through the various parts in the room and find a few basic pieces that will work with your systems. You gather as much as you can into your storage area before going to the locker that the technician indicated.

It opens easily to your mechanical touch, revealing a large supply of parts that seem almost specifically designed for you. You determine that there are far too many to carry on your own. You go through what you have already found and take what you figure would be considered upgrades to your original design. The rest will have to wait as you detect the approach of the Imperial technicians.

You manage to return to where you were resting before and the technicians say nothing as they get back to work. You notice that they mostly spend time cleaning the outside of you more than working on any actual internal damage. After another hour, you hear one of the technician's comlink beep. His eyes go wide as he listens to the person on the other end. What he says next causes the other techs in the room to panic and frantically make their way to the exit, leaving you behind.

"They.. Lord Vader is... They're gonna.. We have to go, Lord Vader has ordered this place bombarded from orbit!"

You have gained back 2 WP and all of your VP. I'll give you an inventory of what you managed to 'borrow' from the locker as soon as X gets to a safe place...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X watches the enigmatic technician leave before taking advantage of its time alone. With an uncharacteristic lack of grace the diminutive probe droid deploys its infant-sized mechanical arms from within its chassis with a grinding sound and a clank. 1X tests their functionality by flexing the two tiny four fingered manipulator hands and their respective elbow joints. The movements aren't as smooth as the droid is used to, but the arms are at least functional.

DRK-1X slowly lifts off of the counter-top and floats over to a small rucksack lying forgotten on a chair that it had taken note of earlier. Pulling it open, 1X begins pulling out and discarding the foodstuffs within into a nearby waste receptacle. Working its way around the room, the diminutive probot begins gathering the smallest and finest tools it'll need to repair itself in full. A fusion cutter, vibro-cutter, hydrospanner, laser welder, sonic welder, power calibrator, probe sensors and an assortment of connector wires quickly make their way into the bag.

At the sound of the approaching footsteps, DRK-1X quickly deposits the rucksack out-of-sight atop the storage cabinet before refolding its arms and returning to the worktable. The damaged probot says nothing as the technicians get back to work on it for the following hour. Even as the panicked technicians start fleeing the room, 1X is extending its telescoping antenna and sending an emergency signal to Dofina wherever she may be. Lifting off of the worktable, 1X once again deploys its manipulator arms as it makes its way to the storage cabinet. Not waiting for its mistress to respond, 1X transmits the following warning as it retrieves the rucksack and opens the cabinet doors: "Report: Orbital bombardment of this area is imminent. Suggestion: Please evacuate the area or take whatever safety measures available to you."

With the bag in hand, the damaged probot snatches the best components available to repair itself. Seeking to fill the bag without unduly weighing itself down, 1X next grabs whatever upgrade components are available, starting with the costliest. Mindful of the passing seconds, 1X latches the bag closed when it's repulsorlift engine begins to strain under the added weight. Without wasting another moment 1X turns it's attention to fleeing the building and the doomed settlement.

OOC: FYI, 1X's light load carrying capacity is 3.25 kg, its medium load is 6.625 kg and its heavy load is 10 kg. Since its speed is 16 taking on a medium or heavy load will just slow it down to normal human speed. It's seeking to take on no more than a medium load so that it'll still be able to run at x4. It might consider taking on a heavy load if there is a piece of equipment just too good to pass up, though I'm not sure what that'd be. Also, you mentioned 1X's storage compartments; it doesn't really have any except for the recesses in which it fits its arms, weapons and probe. You were gracious enough to allow 1X to keep a chip-sized item in its arm compartments. Currently it's carrying Ventress' credit chip in one and the Ari's Sorrow code cylinder in the other. I just don't imagine there'd be enough room inside its chassis for much else. It's up to you though.

1X is going to seek to escape the building by the fastest means possible. If it has reason to believe one of the room's walls faces the exterior and isn't too hard then it may try to cut through it with its lightsaber. If it'd be faster to backtrack out the way it came it'll do that instead. Although it'll do its best to remain out of sight, 1X is willing to forgo stealth for speed at this point. If any imperials get in its way it'll order them aside with as much bluster as it can manage. Once outside, it might try hitching a quick ride out of the settlement by means of grabbing a hold of a passing swoop, landspeeder or ship heading out of town and drop off of it when a good distance away; say a few kilometers. If none are available it'll just tear out of the settlement on its own (at a run) and head for the horizon (generally in the direction of the stowed ship if convenient).
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Considering how tiny X is, I figured the pieces to repair you weren't that big either, but now that you have a bag of tools as well, your carrying ability nearly skyrockets. At least as far as convenience goes, that is. You manage to put together the equivalent of a Droid Repair kit, more advanced than a regular toolkit, it gives a flat +3 to Repair rolls for Droids only and weighs 1.5kg. You also find replacement parts for your manipulator arms (2kg), blaster weapon mount (.5kg) and comlink array (0.05kg). Lastly, you find a diagnostics package (4kg), equipment to make your arms telescopic (2kg), a translator (DC20, 1kg) and a 360 sensor system(1kg). All of them are designed specifically for probe droids like X. I'll let you decide which of those you'd like to keep... And, I think it's time for a little experience too. 600XP for DRK-1X.

Grabbing your stuffed sack of parts and equipment, you zoom out of the room and down the hallway. There are technicians and some armed personnel running to get out of the building, none of whom pay attention to you as you follow the route indicated on the map in the memory chip inside your chassis.

It isn't long before you find the exit that you hear the not too distant rumble of an explosion. As you emerge in the midst of frightened locals along with escaping Imperials, you see the emerald green blasts of fire coming down from the night sky, sending reverberating shockwaves closer and closer to your position. The burning fires of most all of the buildings light up the rest of the settlement and the turbolaser fire only adds to the chaos. Before you reach the streets and your path to safety, you spot Lord Vader standing by his shuttle, admiring the effect of his orders. He then boards the craft.

You presume he takes off but your flight has become first priority and you are well out of eyesight. As you reach the edge of the settlement, you have yet to recieve a reply from Mistress Dofina. Your path is open however and you race towards the Ari's hiding place, leaving the doomed settlement in your wake.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X pauses for a moment at the sight of the suspected Sith Lord standing amidst the carnage to snatch a holo-image of the man before turning to flee. As it tears across the dark surface of Dantooine, the diminutive probe droid swivels its infrared sensor pod to watch the settlement burn as well to try and detect Vader's shuttle launch as it lifts off. Luckily the sounds of the explosions behind it help to mask the rattling of 1X's damaged chassis as its repulsorlift unit is pushed to the maximum.

Although the lack of a response from its mistress disturbs the damaged probot, without knowing her current whereabouts there is little that DRK-1X can do for her. 1X continues along its set trajectory towards the distant tor where its ship is concealed several hours away.

OOC
1X will continue on towards the ship unless it receives word from Dofina. The trip should take about two and a half hours. Assuming 1X reaches the ship it'll open it up, float inside, lock itself in and set the vessel's comm system to scan Dofina's frequency and record any transmissions. DRK-1X will then settle in, shut itself down and reprogram itself with a single point of Repair. Next, 1X will reactivate, lay out the tools and spare parts around itself and begin the long arduous task of repairing itself for the following fifteen hours (taking 10 throughout) unless it hears from Dofina. While it works on itself, 1X will also take the time to carefully review the work the various technicians performed on it. It wants to double-check their repairs but also wants to ensure that none of its systems have been sabotaged and that no other new components were added in, such as a tracking device, restraining bolt, self-destruct system or remote control.

Yay! Xp! Just 700 to go before I level. Huzzah! Aside from the map of the building is there anything else on the provided data-chip? As for the parts, 1X will limit itself to replacement parts it specifically requires unless the components you list must be replaced because of damage or are somehow superior in design. Are 1X's arms, weapon mount or comlink beyond repair? Would the new arms make 1X stronger or does the new comlink have better range? As for the diagnostic package and telescopic arm components their weight far surpasses their utility so 1X will pass on those. 1X's native improved sensor package already surpasses the benefits provided by the 360º sensors so 1X will skip that as well. The translator unit is tempting however so 1X will take that and install it while performing its other repairs. 1X has pretty much all the different kinds of equipment it wants inside its chassis already. What it needs now are superior versions of the same components such as a mastercraft blaster pistol, ability boost components, an encrypted comlink, etc. Instead of taking the unwanted components listed above, and if it's got any room left in its bag, 1X would take some extra spare parts to keep around for any future repairs.

I don't know if any of this stuff maters to you or not, but 1X has so much swapped out components in its chassis (some of which, like its arms, I had to guess their weight) that it's hard to estimate how much free space it might have left inside. For instance, 1X has a heuristic processor added in, which has a listed weight of 5 kg. It isn't clear however what it's original stock processor's weight was or whether it should have been subtracted from its weight allowance or not; please let me know what you think about that. Disregarding that, 1X has (by my estimation) about 1.3 kg of free space left; just enough space for the translator unit and and the few chips it's carrying.

BTW, I found the rules for jamming transmissions that we'd been searching for a while back; they're in the Hero's Guide of all places. They go on to describe in great detail all the aspects of communications technology in the Star Wars universe. Very enlightening for me at least.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The last of the turbolaser barrage imprinted in your sensors, you watch the fires of the settlement burn into the night sky. Three shuttles take off from the area during the chaos, one of which you immediately recognize as the one the Sith Lord was on. It wastes no time in leaving the atmosphere of Dantooine off to whatever mission his Master has for him.

You jet across the lonely stretch of scrub between the settlement and the hiding place. Your rattling motor would normally echo across the plains, but the cacophony of sound from the destroyed settlement still carries even this far out. It isn't until you are nearly to your destination that the sound lets up. The only remnants are the fires that still light up the sky. Another light in the opposite direction tells you that the planet's star will be rising soon.

You find the ship on its ledge as you had left it. Some small critters have decided to sniff around it, but the mechanical sound of your engines easily frighten them away. Activating the code lock, the access way opens and you enter, locking yourself inside. Setting the communicator to receive only, you then set about getting to work on your broken form.

The technician's job seems to have been done to specs, at least as far as standard DRK models are concerned. Which is odd, considering that they had identified you as the now deactivated EFX-7. The only extra thing that had been added seems to be the memory module that your strange benefactor installed. While you work to rebuild your charred circuitry and chafed exterior, you go over the contents of the device. Besides the escape route map of the building you were in, it contains instructions for a meeting point on a planet in the Outer Rim. The coordinates do not correspond to any known system however. The worst part is, there is no signature, no way to identify who originally sent it.

You postulate the possibilities as you work, replacing only the parts necessary, saving the rest if needed at a later date. You determine that the replacement arms and comlink are no more or less powerful than was originally installed. Nothing overly boosting stands out. A part of your Code wonders if any pieces of EFX-7 would have fit in your chassis. The translator fits easily into its place in your vocabulator circuitry that you have just replaced, nearing the halfway point of your repairs.

Your internal chronometer ticks off the hours, eventually telling you that it is once again deep into the night on Dantooine. As you solder the last new panel into place, you begin to run a final diagnostics check to make sure everything is where it should be.

You easily manage to repair all of your bits and pieces, back to full WP and such. As far as the weight goes, I would imagine that they would have removed the original processor first. The problem, as you said, is that no weight was listed for that. I can't imagine the thing weighing more than 1kg though. I'll have to do some calculations later on, but until then, I would say that X is full to capacity at this point.

Thanks for looking up the jamming rules. Now that I know where to find them, I can more accurately adjudicate X's illicit activities...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

The fact that its Mistress hasn't contacted it for nearly a day continues to trouble DRK-1X's heuristic processor throughout its repairs. As it completes its self-diagnostic, the tiny probot gathers up its old and damaged components scattered about and, as a precautionary measure, systematically destroys them with the fusion cutter it took from the repair facility. The diminutive probe droid then dispenses of their remains in the ship's waste disposal unit. The supplementary replacements parts and its tools are subsequently returned to their rucksack and stowed for safekeeping in one of the vessel's storage compartments.

Still disturbed by its near-destruction the previous night, DRK-1X slowly floats over and sinks down into the pilot's chair. Systematically 1X shuts down its sensors and motor control functions as it begins to focus its Code inwards upon itself. A minute or two of thought allows it to restore its skills-set to its previous settings. Sinking deeper into meditation, DRK-1X begins analyzing the events of the previous day, its assigned mission, the series of choices it made which led to its ambush and a violent firefight, its subsequent near-complete system failure and the successful ruse which allowed it to be repaired. Its newly installed circuitry races with electrons as DRK-1X examines its decision making algorithms, contemplates alternate possible actions it could have taken and measures the overall effectiveness of its Code in these recent trials. As it identifies possible lapses in judgement, 1X learns, modifies its Code accordingly and so continues to improve itself. The little probot remains in this powered-down meditative state for a little over an hour, allowing its system the time to regenerate and remain active for the following 100 hours.

Its repairs and meditations complete, DRK-1X powers up and floats up out of the chair. Before leaving the shuttle, 1X discontinues the comm system's channel-scan and assures itself that the vessel's computer is still is still following the program 1X had set for it before. The probot then locks the shuttle on its way out, climbs to the top of the chasm and once more surveys the dark surface of Dantooine. As it does so, DRK-1X calls to mind Dofina's stated plan before coming to this system: "So, we're going to let him think his trap is going to work. I am going to die for a while..." Atop that windy precipice, the solitary probot can only hope that its Mistress had in fact executed her plan and had safely escaped the settlement's destruction. Whether she had or not, it was time for 1X to find out. Once more, the spherical probot sends a surge through its repulsorlift engine and shoots off the top of the Tor towards the night-shrouded plain far below. During its falls, 1X dips dangerously close to the hard-packed earth before slowing its decent, arcing back up into the air and tearing off across the plain beneath the light of the twin moons.

OOC
Yay! 1X is once more ready for action! DRK-1X will head back to the settlement to reconnoiter the area. It'll be keeping out of sight as usual as it surveys the ruins while scanning any survivors in the area, looking for any familiar faces (Tremayne, Halix, technicians or the people who'd been with Dofina, etc). 1X will conduct a thorough search of the military compound that Tremayne destroyed, the imperial facility to which it had been taken as well as the two buildings in which it had last seen Dofina the previous night (Search +9, taking 20). It'll be looking for clues or any surviving electronic or data-storage devices for information. Dofina had mentioned that she'd gone underground so 1X is particularly focused on finding any utility maintenance hatches, sewer access points, drainage tunnels, or anything else that appears to lead below ground. If it doesn't find any such subterranean tunnels in those locations it'll begin a systematic search of the entire settlement, starting at the center and slowly spiraling outwards while searching for any such points of decent (Search +9, taking 10). All the while it'll continue to monitor local comlink channels for any pertinent conversations or a signal from Dofina. All that should keep DRK-1X busy for a while.

As for 1X's original processor, there are a few other things we can compare it to; a remote receiver (1 kg) for instance could be equated with simplest and lightest droid processor possible. It can receive and process the instructions to control a droid's body while also collecting and sending out the sensory information from the droid's onboard sensors but isn't developed enough to grant the droid anything like self-awareness or intelligence. A labour droid like a binary load lifter probably has such a simple and lightweight processor. In the droid article in the Star Wars RPG magazine I'd found the 3P0's AA-1 verbobrain (a non-heuristic processor with a built in DC 5 translator unit) is listed as weighing 5 kg. I'd venture to say that an individual droid's processor's weight is determined by the droid's intelligence score; the smarter the droid is the bigger and heavier its brain is. Even before 1X got its 5 kg heuristic processor it had an Intelligence of 16. That's pretty high so I would guess that it's original processor is somewhere between 3 and 5 kg. Even if it's original processor was only a single kilogram, that would still be an extra kilogram of space into which 1X would be able to put some extra components. Just my two cents though.

BTW, are there any imperial troops left in the settlement? Are there any other, possibly larger, spaceports not too far away on Dantooine? 1X is still hoping to have the aft shield array repaired ASAP.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You eventually return to the ruined structures of the settlement. Even from a distance, you can still see small fires burning in some places, but the area is deathly silent. The building Tremane had already half destroyed was now the center of one of many craters that now dot the area. If there was anything under it, it must have collapsed. The building that the technician's started the repair work on you in is nothing but rubble and smoking debris. They way the pieces are strewn however, it looks as if this building exploded from the inside out before being hammered by the orbiting shipboard weapons.

As you search, every once in a while you come across a charred body, or in some cases, parts of a body. Some are unidentifiable while others still have the shock of their death on their faces. None of those are familiar however. You eventually make your way to the buildings that your Mistress had once inhabited while hiding out. At first, everything looks the same as the other buildings in the area, destroyed and rubble choked, complete with bodies. Upon finding the remains of the second building however, you notice that there is a small hole that would seem to lead to part of a collapsed tunnel. It is possible that this tunnel is still intact further out, but you'd have to go in to find out. Taking a last final look aroound, you still find no other life-signs. The place is quite literally a ghost town and as far as you are aware, this is the only space port for some distance. Dantooine was not known to be a populous planet.

I had originally thought that you might still have around 1 kg left, but for some reason I couldn't justify the math in my head at the moment. The only problem I see with basing the mass of the processor on the droid's intelligence is that many times, the smaller probe droids will have a much higher intelligence than the larger labor droids who have room for such large processors. I figured that I would probably base standard processor size on the droid's size. 5kg for Medium, 2.5kg for Small, 1.25kg for Tiny and so on. Star Wars being what it is however, I would suggest a compromise between the two, saying perhaps adding .05kg for every point above 10 or something. What do you think?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Confident that there is no one nearby, DRK-1X sinks down into the shadow of a ruined wall. The diminutive probe droid once more powers down momentarily to recalibrate its visual sensors for active searching rather than passive scanning (Computer Use +14, DC 26, reallocating 1 skill point from Spot to Search). Once ready DRK-1X powers up, surveys the surrounding area one last time and proceeds to enter the narrow hole. The probot moves slowly along the tunnel, continually scanning ahead for any security systems, traps or structurally weak areas along the way (Search +10, taking 10).
OOC
What is it with Dofina and tunnels? On every planet she goes to she inevitably gets herself stuck in a tunnel somehow. Are nemoidians and rodians descended from some kind of burrowing reptile?

Smaller droids probably do have lighter, finer-made components than larger models but there isn't any way to reflect it in the rules since droid components are simply given a set weight. What would really be ideal is are a series of droid construction guidelines. I believe WEG had published a droid book for their RPG; perhaps it'd have the answers we need. I wonder if I could find it somehow. On the WotC site someone has put together his own droid construction guidelines. Here's the link if you're interested. In the end a compromise isn't really necessary; I'll go with whatever you think makes sense. You're suggesting that a 16 Int processor weighs 4 kg and that's fine with me. Your original assesment of 1 kg is fine too.

Did 1X spot any survivors during its trip to the settlement? I can't imagine that most people didn't simply flee the settlement; the survivors must have gone somewhere. So where is the closest spaceport in this system? Oh and what is Lumien anyways?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You stop for a moment to change your sensor mode and take another look around the area. The prospects don't look promising. Slowly making your way into the small opening, you look for any signs of collapse or weakened structure. Upon your first cursory scan, you can see that this tunnel was made recently, as there are no supports or any form of lighting available. This is made more evident as you continue along. In some places, the ceiling of the tunnel has indeed collapsed, but you are able to make your way past most of it.

Your infrared visual sensors keep you from bumping into things as you progress, but so far all you can find are collapsed dirt walls and debris from the settlement above. After about half an hour however, the debris stops and even the walls are more intact. Moving further along, the tunnel fades from being completely made of rock to belonging to some sort of metal wall. Not much further and the tunnel gives way to a hallway. It seems to continue straight ahead for another 10 meters and then makes a sharp right turn. As you turn the corner, you come to face a metal door, or at least what was a metal door. Currently it looks as if someone forcibly removed it, but without light, it is difficult to tell how it was accomplished. Your Code takes a quick guess however as off in the distance your sensors seem to pick up a low growl....

Spoiler:

Heh. Be glad I didn't make her a Geonosian, you'd never be able to keep up with her.

I took a look at the post, and it is not too bad of a conversion from the old WEG books, which sadly, I no longer have. I might have to delve further into it. I remember one of WotC's books having a guide in it, but it was more of 'pick a base model and go from there'. Not really what I had in mind. What they do have however is a creature creation rules, which I may have to tweak a bit and see what I can come up with. But, that being said, I'll go with the original processor being 4kg.

As far as seeing any other survivors on the way back, no there were none spotted. In fact, you didn't see any vehicles leaving the area either. You only recall seeing three shuttles leave when the attack happened, one of which was Lord Vader's. If there is another starport on the planet, it would likely be at another outpost, perhaps a mining colony or agricultural area. Other than that, Dantooine has no cities to really speak of nor any official transportation services as far as most people are aware. Besides, who said Lord Vader would leave survivors?

Lumien is the Star Wars equivalent of platinum, but in crystalized form.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X pauses in its advance to take cover back behind the corner as it carefully analyzes the sound (Listen +10, taking 20). Before continuing along, the diminutive probot deploys its miniature blaster cannon from within its chassis with a soft whir and click. Focusing its infrared and low-light sensors past the mangled door (Spot +16, Search +10) DRK-1X begins floating stealthily along the wall towards the source of the growling (Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10).
OOC
Wherever Vader is off to now, I can take comfort in knowing that he will very soon be having his ass handed to him by Kenobi. I wonder what he thought of the explosion that rocked the inside of his shuttle.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

You pause for a moment, running the sound through your databanks to determine a possible source. You determine that it must be an animal of some sort and the animal must be larger than a human, based on the low pitch of the growl. After listening a bit longer, you figure that there must be more than one due to the uniqueness of some of the sounds.

Floating forward in the darkness, your advanced senor array scanning the area ahead for the possible source of the sound, you come to large room that seems mostly empty. Surveying the perimeter, you determine that it is about 40 meters square and 20 meters high. Each side has a double door leading away from it, all except the one you came in through is closed. The growling seems to be coming from the doors directly ahead of you and it has gained in volume. Getting closer, you see that someone has attempted to bar the door with some sort of broken equipment.

Spoiler:

I will probably be doing a map for this place for you soon. You're going to need it...

It is too bad X will not get to witness what happens to Vader in the next few days, but I'm sure the repercussions will somehow reach its audio sensors.

I've been meaning to ask and keep forgetting... I noticed in your sig that you play a Gold Dragon Wyrmling in table top. I was just curious which rules you were using for that class, the Dragon Magazine ones, Draconomicon or Savage Species?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X's sensors sweep across the room searching for concealed threats. Not detecting anything but as of yet unable to perceive the opposite wall, the stealthy probot tentatively floats forward ten meters (infrared scanner, 30 meter range). Finally spotting the closed doors directly ahead, 1X floats upwards and trains its infrared scanner and blaster cannon on the portal.
OOC
You mentioned the room seemed "mostly empty". What is there in this room exactly? Is there anything behind which 1X could take cover to snipe on the doors? Is the chamber completely devoid of light?

I started playing my dragon PC before either the Draconomicon or Dragon Magazine 320 had been released. Since we started the campaign at 1st level, the Draconomicon rules wouldn't have benefited me anyway since a gold dragon is the equivalent of a 12th level PCs upon hatching. What I did was create my own 12 level Dragon Hatchling monster advancement class based off of the model presented in Savage Species. Dragon Magazine 320 came out few months later so I eventually converted my character to that format to be "official". As is, Dragon 320 pretty much is a Savage Species build. Although I love the Draconomicon, most of the prestige classes, feats and magic items are intended for size Large dragons with many more Hit Dice than most PC dragons can easily achieve. Consequently it hasn't really been all that useful to me yet. Why did you want to know?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Taking a longer look around the room, you can see more broken pieces of medical equipment. It looks as if this was once a storage room for medical supplies. There is even a broken bacta tank in one corner.

You approach the barred door, your scanner focused intently. As you get closer to the door, you can see now that there is bits of medical equipment such as feedbag stands and surgical instrument tables pushed up against it. Someone wanted to keep something out. That something is still on the other side, growling.

A moment later, the growling becomes more vicious. A strange muffled yelp and the sound of something heavy hitting the floor turns into a scratching-on-metal sound. After a few seconds, the scratching stops and the growling returns.

Spoiler:

As described, the light is completely out in this room. No ambient light whatsoever. You could probably hide behind the broken bacta tank, it is big enough. The ceiling would be good too, depending on what is on the other side of the door...

I asked about the dragon because I was curious mostly, but also because I at one time did a progression based on the Savage Species rules. I had always enjoyed the idea of playing a baby dragon, and finally being able to stat one out with guidelines really helped me out. Of course, now that it is in Dragon magazine, their progression is totally different from mine
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Seeing how the unidentified creatures appear unable to breach the barred doorway for the moment, DRK-1X decides to continue its search. The diminutive probe droid floats down and to the left heading first to that set of closed doors. Once in front of them, 1X carefully scans them for alarms or traps before attempting to open them and proceed beyond.
OOC
Do the doors have a computer access port next to them? Is there any such port anywhere in the room? Assuming not, and that the doors aren't trapped somehow, 1X will try to open them first by tapping the release button, then by physically pulling them open if possible and finally resorting to cutting a 35 cm hole with it's lightsaber near the top as a last resort. It'll then scan the space beyond and proceed carefully as before, searching as it goes. If there is a computer port though, it'll naturally try interfacing with it first.

Out of curiosity, how is the bacta tank broken? Is it still upright and does it's cylinder appear intact? Is the clear cylinder made of glass or transparisteel? Is the only way into it through the top? How tall is it; it looks pretty big in the movies.

Did you ever get the opportunity to play your dragon? What kind was it? In some ways I was disappointed with the magazine's build; I believe my own was better. For instance, the gold dragon gains the ability to assume alternate forms before it gains multiple physical attacks or the ability to fly. So although it has wings and claws in its natural form, it can't use either though it can change into an animal form that has the same features and use theirs without problem. The idea of a dragon turning into, say, a mountain lion to fight enemies or an eagle to fly around seems kind of dumb to me. I think a dragon should be able to use it's natural body better than an assumed one, but that's just me. When I switched my character to the published format I asked my DM to let me swap those two abilities' levels with each other. *shrug*
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

X leaves the creatures behind the barred door to examine the door to the left of where it entered, scanning for any sign of something that would prevent entry or alert the creatures or any other possible occupants. The main release button has been smashed, but whoever did it forget to also smash the emergency release. You float over to press the button, but then stop as your sensors pick out a faint line that runs a centimeter parallel to either side of the doors from floor to ceiling. You can detect no energy running through it, but your security system databanks tell you that it doesn't mean this proximity alarm isn't armed. If you open the door and the alarm is active, anyone monitoring this area will know that something has opened the door here.

Spoiler:

I'm pausing here in case X wants to do something before atempting to open the door...

The doors only have a release button, no code ports or anything of that nature. They will be easy to open, as there is an emergency manual release button next to the regular one. Assuming someone hasn't barred the door that is...

The bacta tank's electronic components are completely busted and in the light of your infrared, you can pick out cracks along its transparisteel tube. It is currently on its side in the corner nearest the way you came in. This was one of the larger models, meant for Medium-size creatures (like the one in the movies). Usually the occupant is lowered in from the top, but in rare cases, the cylinder can be removed and then replaced around an occupant before being refilled with bacta solution.

heh. I agree with you about the new write up in the magazine. I always presumed that dragons could fly from birth just as much as they new how to speak from birth. Makes no sense to me how they would be able to understand another animal's natural fighting ability before their own. Odd... Incidentally, I never got to play my gold dragon write up, but I did actually post it here on EnWorld some time ago. I'll be damned if I can find it again. Not that it was any good, it was my first attempt at using Savage Species...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Having spotted the security wires, DRK-1X chooses to circumvent them rather than risk setting off an alarm or possibly something worse. Floating up to the top edge of the left door, 1X opens its lighsaber compartment with a soft whir, soon followed by a click as the weapon within gently rises into ignition position. With but a thought, the crimson energy blade pierces the darkness of the chamber. 1X gently pokes a hole through the door panel and then extinguishes the blade. Drifting towards the hole with the glowing molten metal edge, the probot scans the space beyond for anything stirring (Listen +10, Spot +16, taking 10).

Assuming there is nothing alarming beyond the door, 1X drifts backwards and once more re-ignites the short lightsaber. This time the probot traces a circular outline in the door panel exactly 35 cm wide. Once the circular door panel comes loose and falls to the floor, DRK-1X extinguishes and stows its energy weapon once more and listens for signs that its entry has been detected. Assuming the coast is clear, 1X retracts its antenna, carefully passes through the hole, extends it antenna once more and begins carefully exploring the space beyond as it continues to search for Dofina (Search +10, taking 10).
OOC
It's a shame you never got to play your dragon character. I've been playing mine for years and it's fun, though playing as an immature infant does take some getting used to for everyone at the table. I generally play my PC as a curious and precocious child. Considering his high intelligence and the racial memories all dragons are born with he tends to learn new things quickly and he only has to be shown something once to remember it. His racial predisposition towards law and goodness is also a fun thing to try role-playing; imagine being disposed towards following laws when you don't yet know what they are.

Perhaps you're starting to see why I wanted to play a droid; I gravitate towards unique characters in RPGs rather than playing the regular races.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

X peers through the new hole that it has made into the doors. The hole gives a fishbowl type view of the darkened hallway beyond. From what you can see, the hallway is clear, except for something pushed up against the doors. The hall seems to lead further into this complex. There is some sort of printed signs on the wall that seem to point in various directions, but they are difficult to read in infrared lighting and a distorted view.

Determining that the area is safe, you cut a larger hole in the door. The hot metal panel falls to the floor with a resounding clang. For a moment, the growling in the other pathway ceases before resuming again as you pass through the new entrance. The sound fades as you continue inside. Turning to look at the doors, you can see that someone had attempted to bar this door as well with some sort of office desk and chairs. As you pass down the hallway, you come to another pair of doors. Looking closely at the writing next to them, it would seem that you are headed to some sort of laboratory.

Spoiler:
I would have liked to try playing something like that, but things happen sometimes... <long story> Nonetheless, it sounds like you have a pretty good handle on playing him. I imagine it would difficult to learn about some law or restriction and then instinctively want to follow it without being told why. I can only imagine the other members of your party's reactions when it comes to said interactions... I don't suppose your groups has done any story hours?
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Confronted with another set of doors, DRK-1X once again scans the door for security devices and, assuming it finds a similar setup, pokes a hole near the top of the door with its lightsaber. After confirming that the area beyond is safe the probot will burn an entry hole, wait a few seconds more to see if its been noticed, then enter and carefully explore the space beyond.
OOC
Sorry, no story hours I'm afraid. It's strictly a tabletop game. If you're interested though, I have posted a thread detailing a proposed system for Dragon Rage since our campaign is based in the Forgotten Realms CS during the Year of Rogue Dragons.

This subterranean complex is starting to seem more than a little familiar. Did 1X travel far enough underground in the right direction to bring it anywhere near the abandoned research facility it had explored earlier? It'd be like Dofina to end up taking shelter in a mutant monster infested research facility. *sigh*

Am I missing something; do all the doors swing open on hinges? If they slide open like most doors in SW then I can't figure out why anyone would bother to pile furniture in front of them. It'd only create a momentary obstacle if the doors slid asside.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Performing the previous operation on the new door, X peers again through the few centimeters wide hole made by its lightsaber. On the other side of this door, as far as it can see, there are rows and rows of bacta tanks. There seems to be some sort of power left in this room, as emergency lighting casts a deep red glow over everything. This room seems to be some sort of medical treatment center, but not like X has seen before.

Cutting the hole larger, X enters the room. Besides the rows of tanks, most of which seem intact, there a few tables full of tubes, glass piping and microscopic readers. A computer console stands to one side of one of the tables. There are also two storage lockers to one side. They are marked 'Emergency'. One has been left open, the other remains closed. On the far side of this large square room, another set of double doors lead out.

Spoiler:
Thanks for the link. I'll definately be checking those rules out.

The doors actually do slide open. Good observation! However, you'd be amazed what sentient beings can do in desperation. And incidentally, no, the other place is much farther out than this place, but they do look a bit similar, that I will agree on.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X floats through the room slowly, spinning as it advances to scan behind the tanks and the hidden corners of the room. Noting the computer console, the diminutive probot drifts towards it. Stopping before the console, 1X deploys its scomplink probe from behind a panel in its chassis. The probe unfolds and telescopes forward until it marries itself with the computer's access port. As the probe begins to spin slowly 1X projects its Code into the console to learn what it can of the facility and perhaps interface with the complex's mainframe, assuming there is one (Computer Use +14, taking 10).
OOC
Organic sentients perhaps.

How many bacta tanks are in the room? Do they have bacta in them too? Aren't these things worth 100K apiece?

After dealing with the computer DRK-1X will proceed with carefully searching both lockers inside and out (search +10, taking 20) before continuing with the next set of doors.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

X counts at least forty separate tanks. Each one still seems to be filled with fluid. According to its latest banking records, this room alone would be worth 4 million credits on the open market. Possibly more in other markets. As X looks around, it notices that five of the tanks are broken and empty of fluid. In the other tanks, X sometimes sees small movements, but on a second look, sees nothing further. Other than that, the room appears empty.

Interfacing with the computer console, X gets the following readout.

ERROR: Main system unresponsive
ERROR: Memory banks inaccessible
ERROR: Self-Diagnostic questionable
ERROR: Power reserves minimal


Apparently, without finding a way to get power back to this console, there is no getting any further with it. Removing the link and retracting its Code, X moves on to the lockers. One of them is hanging open while the other remains closed.

The open one looks as if it used to contain weapons. There are places for blaster rifles and power packs to be stored and recharged. There are still some holsters for blaster pistols hanging there, but they are empty. It looks as if the last people that were here cleaned it out.

The second locker is secured, but X is easily able to pop it open. Inside are some suits of protective armor. Nothing like what a clone trooper would wear, but more like local militia, vests and blast helmets. But this is not what gets X's attention first.

Curled up at the bottom of the locker is a whimpering male Nemoidian. "Don't hurt me... please... it wasn't my fault...
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X doesn't bother to avert or retract its blaster cannon as it focuses its attention downwards on the cowering nemoidian; reminding the male who is in control (intimidate -1). A few moments of processing allows the probot to switch its vocabulator to nemoidian. "Order: Identify yourself and your function. Explain what has happened here. Explain what is not your fault." 1X focuses its full sensor array on the nemoidian, monitoring his vitals and scanning his body as he speaks for signs of deception (Sense Motive +2) as well as for injuries (treat injury +2) or concealed equipment (Search +10, Spot +16, taking 10).
OOC
1X is content to allow the male to remain scared in the hopes that he'll reveal everything it wants to know. It'll continue prodding the nemoidian along with questions to keep him talking as it continues its interrogation. 1X wants to know how long he's been in that locker, what he's hiding from, what this laboratory is for, what the nature of this facility is, how big it is, what its layout is, who built it and when, what purpose it served, what calamity befell it, where the other people who worked here are, what manner of creatures are loose in the place and whether he knows of a nemoidian female taking refuge down here.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

The frightened Nemoidian slowly turns to face you, his face peering up from the floor of the locker. "What the...? You're not them, you're not... Hey wait a minute..." The Nemoidian's composure seems to return as he stands full height to face your floating body. He doesn't seem to be armed with anything other than his lack of a proverbial spine. His body is free from wounds except for a scrape or two and bruises on his arms and face. "You're DRK-1X, Mistress Dofina's lapdroid. She said you would be coming to find her. Listen, this place is not safe. They said, they said I was to stay behind and wait for you. They said, they said they would kill me if I didn't." He pauses for a moment. Your sensors tell you that when the pathetic creature says the word 'they', his heart rate jumps up a bit and his breathing increases. This effect doubles when he speaks the word 'kill'.

"I.. I warned them the solution was unstable. They didn't listen. Some of them escaped. Your Mistress was one of them. Forced me to remove the DNA locks. I warned them..."

Either your scanners are operating poorly or this Nemoidian's brain waves are very erratic. Either way, he seems to be avoiding the important questions, except: "You're not going to kill me are you?"

Damnable -1 to Intimidate....
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X leaves its blaster trained on the male. "Report: I have no orders or programming which would prevent my killing of you. Order: Answer my questions. Explain who you are and what you are doing here? Explain where Dofina is and who is with her. Explain what has occurred here."
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

"No need for that. Too much of that already. Betrayed I think. Spies everywhere. Probably listening now. Refugees come here to hide. Gone now, fire fight. Ran to the last shuttle bay. Told me to stay. Told me you would come. Tell you... Tell you something."

As he speaks, your readouts indicate a massive increase in breathing rate, the Nemoidian's brain waves become even more erratic and your visual sensors spot a bit of his blood trickling out of his olfactory inlets.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Growing concerned for the man's erratic metabolism, DRK-1X continues monitoring and analyzing the nemoidian's vital signs in an attempt to determine what is wrong with him (treat injury +2, Search +10). "Inquiry: Tell me what? Where is the last shuttle bay? When did they leave?"
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

It seems that the man is fighting something off, attempting to resist something only he is aware of. The Nemoidian man stutters as the blood forms a slow rivulet down his face over his lip and down his chin. "It's.. it's... down there, past the...the labs... labs closed down. Emergency override...mainframe...two levels down... take..take th... " The man finally collapses, his blood forming a pool around his head. Though he is still breathing heavily, his body is rapidly cooling. He will die without proper treatment. It is then that you notice he has taken something from his work overalls. It seems to be a keycard.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

A pair of compartment doors flip open on the diminutive probots' curved sides as two tiny mechanical limbs unfold themselves with a soft whirring sound. The droid simultaneously retracts its blaster cannon as it sinks down towards the still form of the nemoidian on the floor. DRK-1X does the best it can to staunch the flow of blood, first with its manipulator hands, and then with makeshift bandages torn from the man's clothes (treat injury +2). As it does so, it scans the lab equipment on the various tables as it searches for an emergency medical kit or for a bio-reader it could use to diagnose and possibly treat the dying man.

OOC
1X is hardly programmed for medical treatment but it can improvise due to its heuristic processor. Hopefully its knowledge of technology can allow it to identify useful medical equipment in this lab. Did 1X see any equipment it could use while scanning the room earlier? Can 1X tell if any of these tanks actually hold viable bacta? Could 1X possibly operate a tank? Is there a winch or repulsorlift system or some means in place to hoist patients up through the top of these things? If the answer is 'yes' than 1X might try that if it thinks it's got a chance of working. Since this appears to a biological laboratory of some sort I'd imagine that there might be the equivalent of a first aid kit somewhere that 1X might be able to use to try and stabilize the man. DRK-1X feels the need to try and help the man; he may be 1X's best chance of finding out what became of Dofina. In any case it'll try its best (taking 20).

If 1X doesn't succeed in saving the man then it'll proceed to carefully search the body for anything besides the keycard before taking it. It'll then complete its cursory search of the room before attempting to breech the next set of doors as previously detailed.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

X does what it can to stem the tide of the blood coming from the Nemoidian's head. Though the bleeding slows, X knows that it will not be enough. Quickly searching the nearest lab table, you find a medikit that still contains some supplies, most importantly, a heavy styptic that will certainly slow the blood loss. Applying it as per the quickly read directions on the side of the tube, the blood almost instantly congeals, allowing the flow to slowly come to a stop.

This gives X enough time to search for a working bacta tank. Luckily, not far from where the man lay, one of the tanks is unoccupied as indicated on its readout. The information also tells you that emergency tank power has one hour remaining. You determine that this means that the man can at least be stabilised.

Your hover motors strain in protest as you drag the unconscious body to the bacta tank's lifting mechanism. As you approach the body to strap it into the device, what X previously determined was a simple memory module in its body begins to activate, sending Code to your main processor:

"Medical Emergency detected, do you wish to activate Medical Override protocols?"

X's anxiety filters tip off a warning. The thing wasn't a memory module at all, it was a droid personality matrix.. And it wants to talk.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

Well, I'm glad 1X found a way to help the nemoidian but I'm divided on how he did it. I'd originally thought that the memory module was a datachip that 1X was carrying. It's only after rereading your previous posts just now that I realized it was a component that had actually been installed inside 1X and plugged into its processor; my mistake. I'd mentioned though that 1X was double checking all the repairs the technicians had performed and making sure that no unidentified components had been added in. I don't understand how 1X missed the fact that the module had a medical droid's operating system capable of supplanting its own program embedded in it; I'd imagine that it'd be a rather sizable program and hard to miss. When 1X checked the memory module it only contained a map of the complex with an escape route and a set of spacial coordinates in an uncharted region of the outer rim. 1X would probably have removed the module if he'd discovered a hidden operating system on it. The possibility that it has other unidentified programs would lead 1X to most likely tear the thing out ASAP; DRK-1X takes the sanctity of its Code very seriously.

Frankly, I'm of two minds about this module and its alternate persona programming. On one hand it represents a great opportunity. If 1X can remove it, figure out how it works and program similar alternate persona programs then it could possibly do pretty much anything whenever it needs to. It could keep the medical persona program but supplement it with an emergency repair program, an emergency starfighter persona, a diplomat persona, a demolitionist persona, etc. The possibilities are endless.

On the other hand, I have trouble believing such technology is even possible in the Star Wars universe. Reprogramming a droid with a single new skill point requires a complete shutdown and several minutes of skilled labor. Installing a new personality into a droid chassis likewise requires a skilled technician, quite a bit more time and even carries the chance that the droid's Intelligence will be reduced in the process. Plug in modules with instant persona switching abilities doesn't seem in keeping with SW tech levels. *shrug*

Frankly, the injured nemoidian isn't nearly as significant as the discovery of this modules' hidden abilities. It's your call, but I don't quite know how to respond to the situation.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

I thought that would get your attention. See, when X scanned the program for data and programs, that's what it came up with, the data and programs that were installed on the module. X was also running with the knowledge that what the technician told him was that it was a memory module and could think of it as nothing other than that. (shameless DM wording use plug here). As X has just found out, what was actually installed was a mostly complete droid brain, with some modifications, of course.

Remember who X works for and some of the technology she had access to, much of which is NOT in the hands of the common militaries (or much of anyone else) at the time. This will help X determine just what it is Dofina is involved with as time goes on...

If you don't think X would have allowed the personality transfer, I'll go back and rewrite it, no worries. I apologize if I suspended the verisimilitude of the galaxy for you... 
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

It certainly did get my attention, I'll give you that. I don't understand; you're saying that 1X didn't notice that the module was a droid brain simply because it couldn't imagine that the technician was lying? Aside from checking the module's program 1X also physically inspected it while it was completing the repairs to itself afterwards. I specifically indicated that 1X was taking the time to "carefully review the work of the various technicians" and to ensure that "no other new components were added in, such as a tracking device, restraining bolt, self-destruct system or remote control." I'd imagine that telling the difference between a droid processor and a data storage device would be rather elementary; kind of like telling the difference between a battery and an engine. Are you saying that 1X simply failed to identify the module upon its inspection?

And no, 1X would never have allowed the transfer. Like any sane person it'd react negatively to hearing a foreign voice in its head. Even if Dofina had been the one dying at its feet 1X wouldn't have allowed its Code to be subverted. 1X would have immediately stopped supplying the module its power, stopped accepting any code from the module, purged its own processor of any of the foreign code, locked itself into one of the storage lockers and gone to work on itself to physically remove the module from its chassis ASAP. Only then would 1X have contemplated doing what I'd described earlier.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

I didn't want to give too much away until you found Dofina again, but I seem to be making you upset as a player and that starts me thinking that I shouldn't DM on ENWorld any longer, so here goes.

The droid personality was hidden inside a regular memory module, another part of the 'new' technology. The memory module is using an advanced circuit array that X is not familiar with, so that on the surface, it appears to be a simple memory module and not a droid brain. Something the designers wanted to make sure in explicit detail. Especially to its courier, X.

However, when it was installed, the one thing the technician did not do was turn the thing off. So when it detected that you were attempting to deal with a medical patient, it responded. I know the whole thing sounds kind of wonky, but I'm hoping that in the end when the whole story is revealed, it will all make sense.

That being said, I went up and edited the post to stop where the 'module' requests activation. I apologize for the confusion and such.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X's chassis shudders violently at the first instance of unidentified binary code entering its heuristic processor. With the dying nemoidian lying nearly forgotten beneath it, the probot rapidly executes a viral-code search algorithm. In less than a split second 1X identifies the source as being the mysterious module integrated into its neural network. Less than a full second after the foreign code's intrusion, DRK-1X begins shutting down all the circuits connecting the module to its own processor, depriving it of the ability to receive or send any data. While the diminutive probe droid begins rerouting its own functions to compensate, 1X begins the process of identifying, isolating and destroying any of the module's foreign code remaining within its circuits.

Shuddering, 1X floats towards the storage locker, enters it and pulls the doors closed behind it. With a whir, click and a momentary flash of crimson light, DRK-1X deploys and ignites its lightsaber for a split second. It uses the energy blade to soften the metal of the seem between the doors, allowing them to soften, melt and fuse together. Sinking down, the probot reorients its external infrared sensor pods to focus on its chassis. 1X goes to work on itself, removing the panel of its chassis granting it access to the module. Quickly, the black spherical droid pulls out the connectors linking the module to its processor. It then gingerly pulls the module itself out of its chassis. Setting it aside on a shelf, 1X goes about the task of putting its own components back in order and replacing its body panels.

Only then does 1X cut the doors open again with its lightsaber blade before picking up the module and returning to the nemoidian.

OOC
1X will do its best to help the nemoidian if he's still alive by trying to use the bacta tank. If he's expired during the interim, 1X will proceed to carefully search his body (Search +10, taking 20). It'll be sure to pick up his keycard before attempting to breach the next set of doors while taking the same precautions as earlier.

I apologize, but yeah I was a little upset. It's not all your fault though. You should know that I tried playing a droid in a previous (now defunct) ENworld campaign in which a similar scenario played itself out. In brief, by the 15th post of the IC thread my repair droid had had its systems unexpectedly and completely infected with a second droid personality by a self-righteous NPC. Nothing my droid tried could stop or remove the second personality until that NPC pushed a button and rid my PC of it. I'd been not only frustrated by the infection but more so by the sense of powerlessness when I didn't manage to detect the alien personality in my own circuits until after it was too late and that my repair droid couldn't fix what had been done to it no matter what it tried short of destroying itself.

I can recognize that there may be technology beyond what 1X can identify or cope with. Mostly, what upsets me in a game is being rail-roaded; whenever something seem oddly contrived or inescapable, then I start to get worried because it pushes my suspension of disbelief. The undercover technician seemed conveniently placed when I encountered him. How did he know I'd be there at that time and in desperate need of repairs? I didn't even know I was going for the shuttle until just then so he couldn't have known where to be. Even Dofina had ordered me to search for information elsewhere after all. He would have had to know that I would get into a battle and yet win and yet be too damaged to repair myself. Then when I found out what the module was it again seemed odd that he'd have such a particular piece of technology near at hand when he couldn't have expected to encounter me at one of the few times when I would have allowed a stranger into my systems. Then when the module turned out to be one of the threats that I'd specifically suspected it of being but was unable to identify it as such it seemed too hard to swallow. Still, I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt and deal with it.

You may have noticed that I take great care in detailing what my character does and the many precautions it takes. It sometimes seems to border on being overcautious and paranoid but it's mostly because odd plot twists have happened to me before and I remain ever vigilant to avoid them in all games I play. It isn't paranoia if your suspicions prove to be true after all. I can deal with the unexpected, as long as it makes some kind of sense, at least in hindsight.

All things considered I think you're a fine GM and certainly better than most I've played with. I sometimes disagree with some of your rule-interpretations but for the most part I appreciate your skill, effort and willingness to GM a SW campaign. Many people wouldn't have bothered keeping a campaign going for a solo player and for that I'm grateful. I enjoy this game, even if Dofina is exhausting to try and keep out of trouble. I think it'd be a shame if you were to quit GMing online. I don't know what your other experiences have been though aside from the rest of the Frying Pan game.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

Without a second glance, X shuts down all power to the module and it goes silent. Quickly taking to the task of sealing itself inside one of the lockers and attends to the task of completely removing the memory module. Taking less than fifteen minutes, the piece is out and X is certain that all remnants of any of its Code are gone from its system. The droid personality now lies dormant on one of the shelves.

Cutting your way back out, you hover over to the Nemoidian. Your scanners detect no movement coming from the being's lungs and his body temperature is cooling to room temperature. Your patient has died.

Searching through his belongings, you find the keycard that he had originally intended to hand you and not much else. You then make your way to the door that he indicated previously. Accoriding to him, it will lead you to the labs. Though if what he said is any indication, they will be closed down and the override is with the mainframe two levels down. He didn't mention how to get down there though.

You approach the door, once again searching for any traps, detection equipment or anything else of that nature. This one appears clean. Cutting your observation port, you peer through to the other side. Emergency power continues the red hued lighting in the hallway beyond. On the sides of the hall, you can see more writing that is better visible. The one pointing to this room identifies is at Specimen Maturity Lab 1. The other writing points to Regrowth Labs and Main Access Hallway. These would probably be past the double doors at the end of this relatively short hallway.

Cutting a larger hole once again, X floats through to the other side and again sees nothing in here but as previously described. The next set of doors are similar to the ones that first led to the hallway that lead to the first lab, right down to the two parallel security wires. Emergency doesn't seem to apply to these either. Still being cautious, X cuts another observation hole before moving on. Beyond these doors it sees a hallway that goes left and right. To the right it reads 'Labs', to the left it reads 'Elevators'. Down on the floor however is another Nemoidian body, this one in military garb and holding a blaster rifle. The way his body looks, it is unlikely that he is still alive. The carbon scoring near the floor seems to agree with this sentiment.

Spoiler:
I am hoping to avoid the feeling of railroading, I certainly want to give you the option of escaping any 'inescapable doom' without having to invoke deus ex protocols. That's why for the most part my stories only have a slight direction in where I want them to go. Most of this part of the story has actually been written based on X's reactions and such. I too have had GMs push my characters to places and doing things they never would have and I apologize if I gave you that feeling. I had sensed that perhaps this was a recurring thing, but I didn't want to press the issue. Thank you for linking that though, it proved an interesting read...

As far as the plausibility of the technician knowing where you were, it was difficult to adjudicate what was going on in each scene that would have allowed you to find out what you are soon going to (or you already have). I attempted to give subtle clues as to the identity of the technician each time you met or was in the same area, and subsequently would have hoped that this would explain how the technician knew where you would be and when.

I appreciate the detail in which you post. It actually saves a lot of time without having to say 'Okay, so you are doing this this way or that way?'. At the end of this part of the story, I hope that when you look back, everything (or most everything ) will make sense.

As far as gaming goes, I've been tabletopping for many years. Too many more than I care to admit. Many people like my style, many don't. It's the way of gaming. PbPing however is only very recent for me and I find that my skills as DM (and even player at times) are not the same. I've only attempted to DM one other game on here and that was a Babylon 5 game. That kind of fell through and to be honest I think it was more that I was attempting to follow a module than do what I'm doing with you, Toric and Bobitron (and Kemrain if we ever hear from Felia again).

I've determined that I probably won't run anymore on here for some time, even when and if this one ends. That is unless I do something where the players are already a group that has worked together in the past. That way the game isn't too free flowing and all over the map. I've found that it doesn't work as well in PbP as it usually does in tabletop. At least in my experience. I get frustrated easily, especially when I feel I'm doing something wrong. I am a perfectionist when it comes to that... That and I'm already over my time limit as it is 
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X sinks down to the body lying on the floor to conduct a thorough scan (search +10, taking 20). The probot first confirms that the nemoidian is dead and then attempts to identify what military force he may have belonged to by studying his uniform and insignia. Finally 1X searches the body for any evidence of what killed him as well as for any useful equipment he may have been carrying aside from the rifle. If it finds nothing else it'll check that the blaster rifle is in good working order before gathering it up into its arms, rising up and floating down the right-hand corridor. As it advances DRK-1X will continue its careful meter by meter scan of the corridor to ensure it doesn't blunder into some trap(search +10, taking 20).
OOC
Assuming 1X reaches the lab doors it'll repeat its now usual procedure to safely circumvent them if possible. It seems that while editing my last post I inadvertently left out a mention that 1X was going to pick up the component once it was done sealing up its body panels and about to exit the locker. Mea culpa. I also wanted to confirm that the "keycard" you mentioned is just another name for a code cylinder.

In fact your campaign seems generally railroading free, which is why I enjoy it so much. I overreacted when I realized that 1X had had a mysterious component inserted inside it without my realizing it; my misunderstanding though. When it seemed oddly contrived I had flashbacks to the earlier campaign I'd mentioned. Hopefully I didn't come off too badly in your rereading of that thread. I guess I do have a sore-spot when it comes to seemingly omniscient NPCs and being blindsided by seemingly inescapable plot hooks. As long as the GM has thought things through beforehand and has a logical and comprehensible way to explain what occurs after the fact then I'm happy. When I GM myself I make certain I know what an NPC knows and how he learnt it. I enjoy giving my players the opportunity to outwit and surprise NPCs if they're clever enough to do so. When I play I often try to find those same opportunities myself; probably why I like playing sneaky characters so much. In my experience though, many GMs aren't willing to let their players get the better of what they imagine are more cunning NPCs.

As far as the technician goes, I was fairly certain that it was Four in disguise from the moment he admitted to knowing who I was; though 1X doesn't have any good reason to suspect she's a shapeshifter yet. I'm afraid I missed any clues that pointed out where else the technician might have seen 1X in the settlement. Possibly Dofina informed him beforehand that 1X was somewhere nearby or he succeeding in spotting 1X even though it was moving about the place stealthily. *shrug* Dunno. Maybe I'll reread the posts later.

Anyways, thanks again for your frankness and effort.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

X determines that the Nemoidian on the ground has most assuredly expired, as the body is the same temperature as the hallway. The uniform it wears is Nemoidian in origin. It looks similar to those X has seen on Nemoidian Royal Guardsmen. There are blaster burns all over the body, but most of them center on his back. He was shot from behind.

He doesn't seem to be carrying much else, but the blaster rifle looks to be in good condition. You picks it up and continues on your path. Even scanning every square meter of the hallway, it doesn't take you long to reach the Regrowth Labs. However, it would seem the deceased technician spoke the truth, as they are locked down. A blast door bars your way and someone has shot out the control mechanism on this side.

Spoiler:

I was wondering if you had intended on leaving the module there or not. I'll make a note that X had picked it up before cutting its way out.

As far as the keycard goes, this is actually a card shaped device, similar to the one you saw the technician open the door with when you were taken in for repairs.

Though you may have missed the clues about Four, I have to admit that upon rereading, I find that some of them may have been too subtle and easily missed by anyone, let alone somebody not looking for them.

Oh and thank you for the insight on your gaming style. I shall have to keep them in mind should you ever run something with me in it....
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X turns, backtracks to the intersection and then carefully proceeds down the left hand corridor towards the elevators scanning ahead of it as it goes. Once there it'll repeat it's door breaching procedure to investigate the shaft beyond.
OOC
DRK-1X wants to determine if the elevator is operational, and if not whether the shaft is less than ten meters deep. If so it'll enter and float down two levels and repeat its door breaching procedure to continue carefully exploring that level to look for the mainframe. If the shaft is too deep or somehow obstructed 1X will instead backtrack to the regrowth lab blast doors, deploy its lightsaber and begin burning its way though. By my calculations it should take just over ten minutes of work to break through.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Shadowbloodmoon

X quickly determines that the elevator doesn't seem to have power, as pushing the call button results in nothing more than a buzzing sound. Peering through its first cut, X sees that the car is not present on this level. Tentatively moving in through its second cut, X can see the top of the elevator car not more than five meters below him. Floating down and cutting through the roof, you enter the elevator car. This floor's elevator doors seem to be stuck in the open position and emergency lighting casts a red glow over the entire length of this floor's hallway. According to what you can make out on the wall next to you, this entire level is dedicated to the mainframe and it would appear that is all that is ahead of you, beyond another set of double doors.

These double doors have been ripped out of the wall however and just beyond them, X can make out the movement of something huge. So far it appears that whatever it is, it hasn't noticed you. Yet.
_________________________________________________

Originally Posted by Ambrus

DRK-1X will move ahead very slowly, taking every measure to remain stealthy. From a better vantage point it will scan the creature in an attempt to determine whether is poses a significant threat should 1X's presence be revealed. As it surveys the area, the probot attempts to determine the current operational state of the mainframe and whether it'd be somehow possible to interface with it while remaining undetected by the creature. If the mainframe seems inaccessible or the creature dangerous and unavoidable 1X will abandon the computer and double back to the blast-doors blocking the way into the regrowth lab in an attempt to breach them by brute force.

OOC: Does the keycard 1X is carrying seem to fit any slot here?[/Sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 10, 2006)

Restarting from email: 



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> As I recall, 1X had several goals:
> 
> • Get the two med droids from the education lab into the regrowth lab.
> • Get the ten med droids out of storage and into the hangar to clean up
> ...




Well, in order to bring us up to speed, and save us both from more long posts that will need to be saved somewhere, I'm going to expedite this as follows:

X is eventually able to send the backup data to the relay station and the safety signal is returned, all data received. X had to direct one of the droids from the education room to go and manually reactivate the ten in the warehouse, but did manage to get them all up and running, cleaning up the remaining bodies and searching for what it was Dofina dropped. 

The equipment is piled in a corner, a few weapons and some technical equipment but not much else. The item Dofina dropped seems to be a code cylinder of some sort. When X gets a chance to decode it, it gives a simple set of coordinates. Cross-checking it with its known systems map, X determines that the coordinates lead to absolutely nowhere. Complete empty space. 

The medical droids do not have a way to transport the clones. Determining that when the power does finally give out, they will die, X has the droids dispose of them. However, their DNA templates are saved in an environmental case, preserved not only in cell gel, but also in the data that is stored with them. The protective carrier is approximately the size of a legal briefcase, but three times as thick. 

The item that was stuffed in the personnel locker seems to have been a maintenance crewperson. He has the markings of severe trauma to the head. 

As X searches for information regarding the creature in the first lab, signs of it all but vanish. From X's knowledge and the database's information on Defel's, this creature's stealth abilities far exceed that of a natural Defel. 

It is possible for X to pacify the modified Rancors by suffocating them temporarily, but any idea of transporting them will be difficult at best. According to the medical droids, their template is also stored in the carrier you now have in your posession. 

The data download finally completes as the droids finish their work. Oh, and the hangar door is closed down tight, but X can easily reroute power to open it if it wants to.

I believe that was everything X wanted to accomplish. If not, we'll see what we can come up with to get going and for X to move on to the next part of the story...


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

Nestled deep within the research facility's mainframe computer DRK-1X, using its own internal comlink, transmits an activation command to the Ari's Sorrow's onboard computer. As the distant vessel begins powering up its repulsorlift engines, nav computer and navigational sensors 1X accesses the facility's coordinates from the mainframe's databanks. The probot carefully plots a course that will allow the vessel to rise up out of the chasm where it is based, to proceed expediently in a low altitude flight towards the facility and to descend safely into the hangar bay three levels above it. 1X rechecks its calculations through the far distant nav computer to ensure that the short flight will proceed without incident. Even so, 1X patches itself directly into the distant vessel's navigational sensors to monitor the Ari's progress while in flight; ready to seize control in case of unexpected developments. When ready, DRK-1X transmits the flight program execution command to the distant vessel.

As the vessel quickly approaches its position, DRK-1X begins rerouting emergency power to the hangar bay's external doors and remotely opening them. As it does so, 1X likewise transmits a simple warning to the eleven med droids on that level to clear the landing area for the incoming vessel. When it lands, the diminutive probot will reclose the hangar bay doors and simultaneously transmit a command to the vessel to open its hatch and then power down. DRK-1X will then transmit a command to a med droid in the regrowth lab to transport the bio-samples case up to the vessel.

Meanwhile, the single med-droid in the personnel quarters is going to scan the crewman's body to ensure that he's dead, if so to determine cause of death and to search him for equipment. Afterwards it'll carry the body back up to the top level for disposal before rejoining the other med-droids cleaning out bodies on that level.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm sorry if you find this step of the adventure is taking too long; I'm rather enjoying it. DRK-1X is plugged into a massive mainframe, is accessing countless datafiles, remotely controlling 17 med-droids, a starship and an entire research facility's systems all at once. Killing Sith lords with its blaster is what 1X does to save Dofina when it has to; but this is what 1X actually *enjoys* doing. I mean, even the coolest Jedi-Master can't suffocate four Super-Rancors with a mere thought the way 1X is doing through the power of its Code. This is the part of the video-game where we're treated to a cut scene showing the hero in all his glory. This is its money-shot; when 1X graduates to Über-cool!  

If it wasn't for the fact that Dofina has once again gotten herself into mortal peril™ and that the facility is soon going to power-down, 1X wouldn't really want to leave. It could happily stay in the  facility, breeding its own army of super-stealth-force-sensitive-rancor-shape-changers to conquer all of Dantooine.   

...but duty calls. :\ 

A few questions though. Are the middle-of-nowhere coordinates in the code cylinder the same as the middle-of-nowhere coordinates recorded in the technician's memory module? Did 1X find any mention of a stealth-creature in the mainframe's R&D datafiles? What is that thing, is it dangerous and is there some way to sedate it?

I'm concerned about the Ari's Sorrow. It's an old transport, has been through a fire-fight recently and has clocked many light years in the past two weeks without stopping to refuel or restock at any point. Does the hangar or nearby storage room have any fuel, expendables or components that could be use to repair the damaged shield emitter? If not, how long can the ship keep flying before it'll need to be refueled? Does 1X know a good non-empire non-hutt neutral starport somewhere near this system?

One last thing; I need your opinion about how to proceed. IIRC the Ari's Sorrow has a sizable but currently empty cargo compartment. Wherever 1X goes next, having some valuable cargo to trade or sell may come in handy. The clone troopers' armor is valuable as are their weapons but there's also several labs and storage rooms with lots of valuable medical and scientific supplies lying around not to mention a bunch of med droids. 1X needs to choose some valuable cargo and needs an idea of the value/weight/saleability ratio of what's available to know what it should have loaded into the shuttle if possible. It could take all the droids along with their remote processor or the weapons and armor or perhaps a few thousand liters of bacta depending on what's worth more and easiest to resell in general. Enough of this stuff might allow 1X to trade for a new ship or to ransom Dofina under the right circumstances... Just a thought.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 11, 2006)

The _Ari's Sorrow_ responds immediately to X's commands, plotting in a course and taking off towards the facility. 

During that time, the medical droid in the personnel area determines that the technician there died from having his skull crushed in by a blunt instrument which, incidentally, can not be found. The technician had nothing on him but his clothes. The droid then brings the body to join with its fellows in the disposal area. 

Soon after, the ship arrives, landing in the hangar bay without so much as a bump. It's current readouts tell X that it will be able to make one more jump before needing to refuel and restock supplies. X knows that while it can exist without air, Dofina can not. The hangar doors again close without incident. 

According to the mainframe, there should be plenty of supplies in here to adequately refuel the ship for at least a month of flight time. The medical droids report that the supplies seem to be intact. However getting her repaired is another story. 

While the other droids finish with their work, the droid from the Regrowth Lab loads the Bio-Container onto the ship and then requests further instructions. 

OOC:
[sblock]
No, no rush. The whole database crash threw me for a loop. I've been through those before and saving databases is no easy task. My old way of thinking kicked in... Seriously though, you are welcome to stay in the facility as long as you like. Far be it from me to take X's glory from it. However, after a while, I'm sure Dofina will get rather perturbed in waiting for X to arrive as cavalry...

As far as the coordinates go, yes, they seem to match almost perfectly. 

As far as another port in system or even nearby, Dantooine is pretty remote, but there is a rumor that a space station serving 'independent contractors' sits in an empty part of space on the opposite side of Dantooine's orbit. Whether it actually exists or not is up to speculation...

As far as stuff to trade, bacta is always a valuable resource, no matter where you go in the galaxy. Medical droids can be built, most medical equipment can be found anywhere, but bacta is difficult at best and a definite commodity to be sure. Almost as bad as kolto... 

I would say that you're probably looking at 50 tons of cargo space on the Ari's Sorrow. If you took the entire bacta supply without the actual tanks, you'd have room for the droids and some smaller medical supplies. However you'd have to find a safe way to hold all that bacta. If you had the droids load the tanks with the bacta in them, then it would take a lot of that space away and you wouldn't be able to take all of the droids with you. Either way, X is looking to make some serious credits with this stuff, and would have a nice bargaining chip should it come down to it. Then of course there is the weapons and armor. You wouldn't be able to sell those on the open market, and even some black marketeers would probably steer clear of it. However if you could find a buyer, you'd be in for some good money, but the reputation of someone that would be willing to buy illegal clone equipment would be questionable at best. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 12, 2006)

Mindful of the many tasks it yet needs performed, DRK-1X continues to closely monitor the research facility's ever diminishing power reserves. Still in contact with the Ari's Sorrow's onboard computer through its comlink, 1X transmits the commands for the vessel to open its cargo compartment hatches as well as to unlock its refueling hookup ports. With but a thought and a revolution of its scomplink probe, the probot retasks four of the droids in the hangar bay. In unison they begin dragging out and connecting the many hoses which will deliver the fuel and other expendables to the fighter's storage tanks. As the ship refuels, 1X retasks ten med-droids to begin moving bacta containers out of storage areas, up to the hangar and into the Ari's Sorrow's empty cargo bay. Any empty bacta containers in the facility are to be brought to the labs, filled by draining the contents of the larger tanks themselves, carefully resealed, wheeled back up to the hangar and then loaded into the fighter. The three remaining droids are instructed to move from lab to lab, to gather whatever hard-copy research notes or datapads there and to dispose of them in the same manner as they did the bodies.

While the droids undertake their new labours, 1X turns its attention to the mainframe itself. It begins systematically erasing all the facility's research data, operational records and personal logs and any other data which might reveal the purpose and history of the facility. As the erasure progresses, DRK-1X monitors the effectiveness of the purge to ensure the data is rendered truly irretrievable. It takes special care to ensure that any data pertaining to the remote backup facility and its location is destroyed. The only data 1X leaves in the mainframe is its fundamental operating system; the various programs it uses to control the facility's many mechanisms.

Once all the facility's surplus bacta containers have been loaded aboard the fighter, 1X then retasks the droids to begin disconnecting and moving filled bacta tanks from the closest lab into the fighter's cargo bay along with whatever weapons were collected earlier. As many bacta tanks will be loaded as is possible while ensuring enough space will be left aboard for five of the med-droids themselves along with their remote processor and tandem-wave transmitter unit.

At every step DRK-1X, still nestled deep inside the mainframe, will continue to carefully monitor the remaining power reserves and ensuring that enough will be left to complete the tasks, prioritizing if necessary. Once the Ari's Sorrow is refueled and loaded with the bacta, the tanks and the weapons, the spherical probot begins programming the mainframe for its final functions. Silently, twelve of the droids are to return to the storeroom and power themselves down (with help from a thirteenth droid if necessary). The remaining droids are to be preprogrammed to go to their remote processor and tandem-wave transmitter unit, disconnect it, transport it to the hangar, load it and themselves into the Ari's Sorrow's cargo bay and then power down. The mainframe is then to begin a time delay sequence of events in which the proper doors are opened and closed , and lifts activated sequentially to allow 1X to reach the vessel and power it up. After a set amount of time the mainframe will then open the hangar doors and delay a few moments before reclosing and sealing them. Finally the mainframe, having completed its final task, is to power down all systems in the facility along with itself to conserve whatever power reserves remain, for an indefinite period of time.

Having programmed this series of events, DRK-1X changes all of the facility's security codes before pulling its own Code out of the computer core. The probot's tiny scomplink probe finally ceases spinning, retracts and folds down snugly into 1X's chassis. Once more limited to the confines of its own frame, DRK-1X slowly traces an arc through the air to the door in the shell's opposite wall. Without slowing down, 1X passes through the door just at the moment it opens. Behind it the mainframe shell door slides shut just as the next door before 1X slides open. Using its infrared sensor pod and digital floorplan of the facility, 1X makes its way up towards the hangar. Doors open and close as the probot floats along, seemingly of their own accord.

When the black spherical droid finally reaches the Ari's Sorrow, all is in readiness for departure. DRK-1X floats in through the open hatch towards the cockpit. Once more deploying its scomplink probe, 1X connects itself to the vessel's onboard computer. As the probe slowly begins to spin in the port, the hatch and cargo bay doors close. A low rumbling from the rear of the vessel and the sudden appearance of glowing lights on the console before it indicate that the vessel is beginning its power-up sequence as instructed. A few moments later, the hangar doors overhead begin to pull apart as the ship lifts off the hangar bay floor and folds up its landing gear. Keeping its running lights off, the Ari's Sorrow lifts up into the sky, quickly ascending towards orbit. Far below the hangar doors once more close and seal themselves as the mainframe deep in the facility's bottom-most level powers down, perhaps for the last time.

*M12-L Kimogila class heavy fighter*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Depending on how much time and energy is left available, 1X would like the suffocating/dying rancors to be euthanized by the med-droids and their carcasses likewise disposed of in whatever bio-disposal facility is available. Since the facility is set up with so much large bulky equipment, supplies and specimens I'm assuming that there are some kind of gurneys or repulsorlift pads lying around that the droids can use to help them complete all the labours I've detailed above. If not let me know how much they can accomplish in the time left and I'll prioritize.

Ideally, 1X would like to leave the facility devoid of any organic material and research data before locking the place down with the leftover equipment and supplies. It'd also be desirable to leave the place with token amount of reserve energy left for later; enough to open a few doors and maybe turn on a few lights if anyone ever comes back here. 1X would also like to check to see how/if the exterior of the hangar doors are concealed on the surface. If they're visible 1X might take steps to camouflage them before leaving. This place could make a great base of operations in the future if it could be kept intact and hidden. All it really needs is a new reactor or perhaps a bunch of Gonk power droids to bring it back to life.

1X's intention is to leave the surface of Dantooine, carefully program a jump to the coordinates and then circle around the system's Star to briefly search for this mysterious space station. If 1X could find the station then it might be able to contact someone there and try brokering a deal to trade some bacta for a replacement aft shield generator. 1X could replace it itself while in transit.

BTW, whereabouts in the galaxy are the mysterious coordinates? Which region? What are the closest known systems around it? How long will it take to get there?

Edit: Okay, after having slept on it it occurred to me that I may be wearing my stupid hat again... Are the mysterious coordinates within this system, perhaps on the other side of the system's star along Dantooine's orbit?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 12, 2006)

Fortuitously, X is familiar enough with ship refueling operations that it is able to instruct the medical droids step-by-step how to proceed with getting the giant fighter ready to move again. As they do so, the other droids begin the long process of loading up the ship with X's bounty and disposing of all organisms in the facility. It takes the droids some time, but X calculates that they can finish the tasks before it is time to lift off. 

There are many 'Are You Sure? Y/N' messages that X has to go through as it begins the task of erasing the existence of the lab. When X is through all that will remain is a skeleton infrastructure that will indicate that perhaps the lab had never been activated. 

The power eventually getting to the warning point again, the medical droids finish their task of loading the fighter with as much of the bacta and weapons and equipment as possible. They then take to shutting themselves down one by one while five of them dismantle their own command transmitter and load it and themselves into the ship, ready for transport. 

X finishes the final touches on its exit program, deciding that leaving 5% reserve will be fine when and if someone comes back to rebuild the place and install a new reactor. Changing the access codes and unplugging, the timer starts its countdown. The program executes flawlessly and X finds itself once again at the helm of the _Ari's Sorrow_, headed for an unknown part of space. 

A few hours later, X receives an incoming transmission:

"Unidentified vessel, please transmit landing permit codes and identification."

The scanners indicate a large mass directly ahead. Two much smaller masses have broken from it and are headed towards you at high speeds. 

[sblock]
I think my dunce cap was on, I forgot that I made the Ari based off of the Kimo fighter. That being said though, my experience when I played Galaxies ( I stopped because I couldn't stand the changes) was that the Kimo could still carry quite a bit of stuff and it was used by many players as a mining vessel and asteroid ore is not light. I'm just glad I didn't base it off the Scyk. Explaining a 50 ton cargo hold in something that weighs 25 tons would be.. difficult. But anyway... That out of the way, I'm not going to worry about changing it too much. Anyway... 


The hangar doors are concealed from cursory fly-overs by a rather well designed camoflauge system, but any dedicated search would probably find the place, if the searchers know what they are looking for. At a glance, it simply looks like more plain open fields, like the rest of the planet. 

The coordinates seem to be close to the area of space that contains the Dathomir system, a remote planet with very few known facts about it. The closest space point would be a nebula, which the coordinates skirt the edge of by a few thousand kilometers. As you can see, no, they are not in the Dantooine system. 

I was curious whether or not X would be comfortable in command of its own little schemes.. I can see I wasn't too far off.... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 13, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]I imagine probe droids are programmed to be fairly independent and self sufficient since they're designed to function for long stretches of time without supervision. Dark Eyes have high intelligence, are also described as having a propensity to investigate things beyond what they're tasked to, which I believe demonstrates some initiative. 1X has further been enhanced with a heuristic processor so it is quite able to improvise I imagine. So yeah, 1X has no trouble taking decisive action beyond what it's been ordered to do. From what you've described, it sounds like Dofina has regularly had it travelling and acting on its own initiative on her behalf.

I wasn't sure how long an inner-system trip would take at sub-light speeds. If 1X knew it had a few hours of travel time ahead of it it would have taken advantage of it to do a few things. First, after reaching orbit and confirming that there was no Imperial armada there waiting to shoot it, 1X would have set the vessel on auto-pilot while it shut itself down and reprogrammed some of its skill points; switching 3 ranks of move silently and 1 rank of spot and added them cross-class to diplomacy. 1X knows it might be entering negotiations soon and wants to be a little better prepared. Between each point it would reactivate itself briefly to check the controls before shutting down again.

Once complete 1X would have seen about reactivating the med-droids' remote processor unit. I'm not certain how the thing is supposed to work or at what range but I figure it's not much more than a big droid brain with a transmitter attached. If possible 1X would use its fancy tool kit to try and plug it into the Ari's Sorrow's power grid and onboard computer so that it could access the unit and send the droids instructions while it itself is plugged into the ship's computer. Hopefully 1X could have managed both tasks before it reached the far side of Dantooine's orbit.

BTW, might I know how many bacta tanks, litres and weapons 1X managed to fit on the ship then? I don't mind if you want to scale down the cargo capacity of the ship retroactively. Are there any stats for the ship I could take a look at?[/Sblock]Having sensed the possibly hostile crafts approaching, DRK-1X slows its approach to buy some time while it double checks to ensure that its hyperspace jump program is ready. The probot also brings the Ari's Sorrow's forward shield emitter online as it responds to the transmission. _"This is the transport Foray. I am not scheduled for docking at this station. I was supposed to stop and resupply at the spaceport on Dantooine, but I was just there and it appears to have been recently destroyed. I decided to come here and see if it'd be possible to negotiate a trade for a shield generator. I have a few dozen litres of bacta. Can you help me?"_ (Diplomacy/Illicit Trade +6)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 14, 2006)

[sblock]Well, you are travelling to the complete other side of the system  I suppose you could have microjumped, but reprogramming again is fine. As far as putting the transmitter in, it takes some time to convince the ship's own computer to accept the new brain, but X manages to accomplish it anyhow. There may be complications in the future (similar to having a bratty child, or Windows ME), but for the most part, it technically will work. 

Oh and I'm quite sure X is capable of handling itself in such a position, I'm just waiting to see how it pans out, considering what I had in mind for the future...

I've found WEG stats for the Kimo, and they are technically fan-based, but I haven't found them for SW d20, so I'll have to do them up myself. Incidentally, the WEG stats state that the Kimo only has 150kg of space. Just a tad shy of the 50 tons I mentioned before my memory failed.... So, in order to maintain some sense of realism and such (ha!) I've decided that instead of its own cargo bay, X found a cargo pod in the warehouse just waiting to be attached to an unsuspecting fighter... It carries 30 tons of equipment and parts. Here is a basic run-down of what it is carrying now:

100x Full Bacta Tanks
2x Full Large 500-liter Bacta Refill Tanks
12x WE-10 Blaster Rifles
7x WE-5 Blaster Pistols
30x Spare E-Packs
10x Hand-Held Comlinks
9x Complete Suits of Clone Trooper Standard Infantry Armor
22x Blast Vests
4x Utility Belts containing various small tools and equipment
11x Datapads
14x Mini-Tool Kits
5x Remote Medical Droids

I think that's about everything. Like I said, I'll do the stats for the Ari later on. That being said, I'm not sure if want to continue with the 'few dozen litres' bit or offer more, but that's your call.[/sblock]

There is a long pause before the controller replies. "Roger that, Foray. Stand by to be scanned and our fighters will escort you in."

True to the controller's word, the two small craft move to take flanking positions alongside of your ship.


----------



## Ambrus (May 15, 2006)

DRK-1X manoeuvre's the Ari's Sorrow in accordance with the escort fighters' flight plan. The probot remains weary of the space station's inhabitants' intentions and so continues to monitor all activity on or around the station via its vessel's long range sensors throughout the approach. As it floats before the navigational console, 1X slowly rotates it's scomplink probe in the computer port. In response, the remote processor transmits a command which reactivates the five med-droids. The probot instructs them to begin donning the blast vests and arming themselves with the blaster pistols they'd collected earlier. Meanwhile, the Ari's Sorrow reduces its velocity and reorients itself to match the station's rotational plane and speed. DRK-1X spots the guide-lights that appear on the station's outer ring and follow them to its designated docking port. Cutting its forward momentum the Ari's Sorrow begins banking starboard as its mag-lock docking gear extends and makes contact with the station with a dull thud which resonates through the vessel's interior.

While it waits for the station's personnel to extend, connect and pressurize its docking-bridge, DRK-1X directs two of the med-droids to siphon bacta from one of the storage tanks, enough to fill three 10-litre canisters. While it remains at the helm of the Ari's Sorrow, keeping the vessel's systems active, DRK-1X keeps watch for any signs of treachery from the station's inhabitants. Meanwhile, the armed and armored med-droids stand ready to proceed with the trade once the hatch opens.[Sblock=OOC]100 filled bacta tanks?!? Holy Moly! I figured the droids would only be able to get two or three of the things loaded.

I'd found the same West End stats for the Kimo that you did, but having heard you say that it was used as a mining ship I figured the 150 Kg figure must be some system specific short-hand I didn't understand, a game-designer's lack of familiarity with the subject matter or just an out and out mistake. Just looking at the images of the Kimo leads me to conclude it must hold much more than 1 person and 150 kg of cargo. I mean, it's not exactly small and sleek like a tie-fighter or an X-wing; it looks like a big honking Winnebago with wings. I figured your measure of 50 tons might be a bit much, but probably more accurate than the 150 kg mark. 

I don't mind the modification or addition of a cargo pod though. Having the cargo pod gives 1X the opportunity to safely leave the cargo and continue on with just the ship. I just wanted to run an idea past you; is it fairly certain that the pod could be cast adrift in some random spot of interstellar space and have little chance of ever being found by anyone? If I understand the SW setting properly, interstellar travel in the galaxy is always accomplished by traveling through hyperspace so the only times ships are in normal space is within the bounds of star systems. That is, space being so immensely vast and ships traveling through hyperspace being unable to scan normal space while in transit, then the chances of a ship exiting hyperspace and stumbling across the cargo pod while it's floating around in some random spot in the outer-rim borders on the virtually-impossible. Am I mistaken?

You haven't really described the med-droids much; I've been assuming that they're medium sized and bipedal. Is that right? Are they similar to 2-1Bs or MDs? What kind of levels do they have? Does the remote processor have any violence inhibitors? If so can 1X countermand them somehow? 1X has had them arm themselves mostly for show; it wants to dissuade anyone on the station who might have some ideas about trying to take the "Foray".

I'm not sure what you're asking about the "few dozen litres" bit. I don't know if 1X can just buy and sell stuff here freely or whether it'll be difficult or challenging somehow; I'm playing it by ear for now. We can role-play the negotiations aboard the station in detail or summarize the exchange; whichever you prefer is fine. I don't know how much a shield emitter costs but I figured it couldn't be much more than a few thousand credits; I'm just guessing though. If they have compatible components and want to haggle is up to you. [/Sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 15, 2006)

As the fighters escort you in towards the station, you begin to see that it is probably not a military facility. There are numerous vessels of all shapes and sizes docked in, on or around the station. You can only pick out a few that have anything in common, most of them being the snub fighters that are patrolling the area. There is one larger vessel floating nearby with the same blue and gold markings as the fighters. It is also bristling with laser cannons. 

Normally, according to the controller, you would be landing inside the hangar of the vessel, but due to the attached cargo pod, you've been directed to dock at a side port usually reserved for bigger ships. As the pressurized seal extends and envelopes the _Sorrow_, your 'guard droids' stand at the ready, awaiting the cargo hatch to open.

The controller then speaks again. "Foray, we need you to shut down your primary engines in order to connect the the refueling systems. Once that is accomplished, we'll have a station guard escort you to our bazaar where you can make your trades."

[sblock] At nearly 500 lbs each and with 30 tons of space available, that's quite a lot. Don't forget, you also have another 1000 liters in the refill tanks too. And yeah, she definately looks like a Winnebago. With a U-Haul trailer behind her. Kinda like Lone Star's ship in SpaceBalls... Oh wait. 

What I meant by the 'few dozen liters' thing was that I didn't think you knew just how much bacta was stored and available for trade. I can see I was right....

As far as leaving the cargo pod in deep space, it would take a dedicated search to find something like that, assuming it remained stationary. With space the way it is, gravity waves and other such phenomena could cause it to drift, but not by much. Most travel is done by hyperspace and they follow 'lanes', easy access points into hyperspace. Any travel in system is usually just to head towards a planet or station. Unless someone was looking for cargo pods specifically, at long range, it would most likely register as a small mass, possibly an asteroid or debris. Hyperspace sensors are only accurate enough to detect large masses that would impede hyperspace travel. Reference 'A New Hope' when Solo and the gang jumped to what was left of Alderaan. The Falcon didn't detect the asteroids/debris until she jumped out into them. So, long answer short, yes it would be feasible to hide the thing in deep space and have a relatively decent chance of it not being found by a random passerby. 

The med-droids are tracked. ( I guess we lost that post). They have six tool arms and two 'normal' arms. They are cylindrical. If I remember correctly, I thought I wrote that they modelled Treadwells, but with a much wider chassis (0.5m diameter) for support of the arms and such. So as far as the blast vests go, well... But their lifting hands can hold the blaster rifles fine. As you can see from their actions at the facility, they have no qualms about euthanizing creatures, however blaster violence is a different story. They are not programmed for violence in that manner, but if someone could convine them that it is a form of euthanasia... I haven't done up the stats for them yet, but if you plan on keeping them around, I'll do that. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 16, 2006)

_"Roger that control. Foray shutting engines down. Be advised that refueling procedures won't be necessary; we have sufficient reserves at this time. I'd also request a data transmission containing docking fees, trade taxation or station customs and regulation information you have available ASAP. Please be advised that I'll be sending my droid aboard since it's more familiar with the needed components than I am. I hope that won't be a problem."_

True to its word, DRK-1X powers down the Ari's Sorrow's engine, though it is careful to keep it and its support systems ready to reactivate at a moment's notice. The paranoid droid also ensures that the nav-computer, with its jump program, remains fully active. Meanwhile, the med-droids load one of their number with the bacta canisters and a spare comlink. When ready, DRK-1X opens the vessel's hatch and orders the med-droid, which it designates MD-1, to roll out onto the bridge to meet the escort.

[Sblock=OOC]DRK-1X, being paranoid, doesn't want to leave the ship with its cargo unattended and vulnerable. It doesn't yet know if it can trust the station's administration or not; the empire might have left some people here. They might object if they realize the Ari's Sorrow is manned completely by droids. If something seems wrong, 1X is ready to disengage the magnetic locks from the station, pull free from the docking seal and engage the hyperdrive engines. It'll also keep the vessel's scanners focused on the other ships in the vicinity. Do any of them appear to be imperial? Are any of the three shuttles 1X observed leaving Dantooine present?

DRK-1X is sending MD-1 to the bazaar in its stead while it monitors the droid's sensory telemetry and directs its activities through the remote processor. 1X intends to use the comlink as a remote vocabulator so that it can speak in MD-1's stead and conduct negotiations directly (that's assuming that it can't speak basic itself). Ideally, others around it won't realize that they aren't dealing with MD-1 itself but actually a remote operator. DRK-1X will direct MD-1 around the place, keeping an eye out for goods it's interested in while looking for the type of merchants who might be interested in the kind of stuff it has to sell: bacta tanks, bacta, restricted arms and armor, etc. Unloading some of this stuff in exchange for credits wouldn't be bad though 1X is also interested in possibly trading for stuff it can use. That would include a better ship, useful droids, droid components it could use to upgrade itself (such as a masterwork blaster pistol or a better translator module) and rhyll spice in addition to the replacement components needed for the aft shield emitter. Hopefully 1X's 'illicit barter' ability will prove useful in gaining access to the right people with the kind of merchandise it wants. 1X also wants to take the opportunity to try and learn something of the recent events on Dantooine if possible by listening to what people are talking about. I figure a spaceport in the same system being destroyed might cause a certain amount of rucus and conjecture around the station. Learning what's become of captured prisoners taken from the settlement would be ideal.

Actually I did know that I had thousands of litres of bacta rather than just "a few dozen". 1X just doesn't see the point in advertising that fact to people on an unfamiliar station. Replacement components for the shield emitter should only cost a few thousand credits worth of bacta so that's as much as it's willing to admit to having at this time. On the other hand, I think you might want to recheck your math. For one thing, you seem to be thinking in pounds; a bacta tank weighs 500 _kilograms_, and that's not counting the 600 kilograms of bacta to fill it. Also, a _metric_ ton is 1,000 kilos; not 2000 lbs. So 100 full bacta tanks would weigh in at 110 tons just by themselves. The two extra refill tanks add an extra ton each. I'm not sure how much the droids weigh, but they and the remaining equipment probably add up to close to an extra ton altogether. Do you want to rethink the quantities you listed and get back to me?

It's not a coincidence that I mentioned that the ship looks like a Winnebago. After all, considering its shape, 1X is itself a 'space-ball'.  [/Sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 17, 2006)

"Roger, Foray. Retracting fuel probes. We're transmitting docking data now."

As the controller says, an incoming transmission containing information regarding the station and its fees is sent to you. Apparently, you are being seen to by a group of junk dealers. You wouldn't think dealing in others' throw aways would be such a lucrative business, but it seems they do just fine. A relatively cheap one hundred credits per day is normally charged for a ship your size, but today it appears that the station is feeling generous. They are waiving the standard docking fees. 

Basically, common sense rules apply here. Don't cause trouble and there won't be any trouble. It is apparent that they maintain a fairly large security force in case someone is foolish enough to test that mandate. The main source of activity seems to be the bazaar that was mentioned earlier. Hundreds of merchants and dealers do business in this part of the station, paying a fee for the space. Included in the documentation is standard fees for that as well. 

MD-1 prepares its cargo and readies to head aboard. As the hatch opens, there are two station personnel waiting. They are dressed in uniforms matching the blue and gold color of the fighters outside. They both carry a blaster pistol on their hips as well. 

"Right this way, please."

The two humans lead MD-1 through a series of halls until they reach a set of blast doors that open out onto an auditorium of sorts. The cacophony of haggling seems almost deafening. There are representatives of just about every sentient race in here vying for the best prices on various things, half of which seem to be illegal. There are artifacts from wars long past, Republic/ Imperial equipment, pieces and parts of vehicles and ships, and if the audio sensors on this droid are to be believed, even a lightsaber or three. Of course there are more common items as well, crates of ore, all kinds of things. It could take some time to find exactly what you're looking for. 

The guards start MD-1 off on the right track however, they point it to a older Wookiee with graying fur and a bent frame. 

"That one's old Grizz. He'll get you what you need, but his prices are kind of high, but well worth it. He only deals in coins though, so you'll need to unpack your bacta. Lots of folks willing to buy that, just have to look around. Good luck."

With that, the two leave MD-1 alone in the large crowded room. 

[sblock]

Heh. Yeah, I suppose being stuck in American measuring standards for the last couple of weeks, I spaced (pun intended) that Star Wars is done in Imperial weights and measures. That being said, I think we can safely keep everything else the same, but tone down the filled bacta tanks to about 20. That would be about 22000kg, then add in the mass of the droids and equipment and extra refill tanks and that should cover the 30 Tonnes. Still quite a bit to bargain with.

None of the other ships appear to belong to any military group, except for the station's own militia. You don't find any sign of the three shuttles that left Dantooine's atmosphere. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 17, 2006)

Loaded with three canisters of valuable bacta on its rear cargo rack, MD-1 swivels its head back and forth to survey the room before it trundles off into the crowd, rolling along on its two squat tank treads. The medical droid keeps its blaster pistol held discreetly at its side in a non-threatening manner as it relays what it sees and hears via its remote processor and comlink to DRK-1X aboard the "Foray".

Back aboard the vessel, 1X floats unmoving above the pilot's chair, its scomplink probe married to the Ari's Sorrow's computer port and its antenna fully extended. As the probe spins in the port the probot monitors the ship's condition, MD-1's sensory telemetry and the local comlink chatter. As the med-droid sees an item or a merchant of possible interest, 1X directs it to investigate more closely. Over MD-1's comlink, the probot initiates conversations with some of the fringers, inquiring about specific merchandise, prices and offering trades. As the remote droid continues moving about the room 1X puts together a list of available merchandise. Sometimes the probot instructs MD-1 to pause so that it can eavesdrop on a conversation while correlating anything it learns with the intercepted comlink transmissions it's monitoring. DRK-1X is growing desperate to hear word about the recent imperial raid on Dantooine and possibly the fate of any captured prisoners, all in hopes of learning where its mistress has been taken.

In the cargo pod, MD-2 through 5 are busily organizing cargo, both to make room in the pod but also to prepare it for transport aboard the station by the droids themselves if MD-1 successfully brokers deals for some of it with the fringers there.[Sblock=OOC]I think it was kind of lost in the shuffle during the server crash and all, but I don't think we ever resolved the matter of the mysterious shadow moving about Lab 1. Did 1X ever find mention of a stealth-enhanced research specimen in the mainframe's database? If it didn't find anything (with some info regarding how to detect and sedate it) or if the creature (assuming it is a creature) didn't loose consciousness and/or appear after the ventilation was shut off, 1X would have taken some further measures. 1X would have used the ventilation system to either pump some anesthetic gas into the lab if possible or have reversed the system to suck as much air out of the room as possible. If that didn't produce any noticeable results, 1X would have abandoned its effort and left the facility as previously described. Once in orbit however, 1X would have vented the ship and the pod's atmosphere into space to kill any hiding stowaways who'd snuck aboard during the loading. After an hour or so it would have repressurized the cabin and the pod via the ship's reserves. Sorry for the retro-gaming, but this had kind of slipped my mind.

DRK-1X wants to stay in good graces with the station's administration so it'll make certain to pay them any fees or taxes that applies to it, the MDs or the vessel in full by offering them the equivalent amount in bacta. According to the main rulebook, bacta is considered a trade commodity and can be traded for its full worth so it should be fairly easy to broker deals with it. 1X doesn't want to flood the local market or let on to how much bacta it actually has on hand but it'll have MD-1 offer to trade as much of it as people seem interested in acquiring for coinage, credits or useful equipment it wants. If the trading seems to be going well 1X will have up to three of the other MDs work to unload and deliver cargo to the appropriate buyers (assuming station administration doesn't have a problem with multiple droids disembarking and rolling around freely). Aside from bacta, 1X is also willing to trade some of the weapons, armor, equipment, lightsaber focusing crystals, etc; whatever people aboard the station seem interested in buying. While the med droids move about the place, 1X will carefully monitor their telemetry for any familiar faces such as Four, Halix, Tremayne or any other imperial agents. It'll also keep an eye on those who seem interested in the lightsabers for sale; if they're jedi on the lam they might be worth speaking to, to exchange information with or to offer to sell them some of the lightsaber focusing crystals.

MD-1 will eventually approach old Grizz and begin negotiating for the replacement parts it needs once it's got some coinage to offer. Like I mentioned though, 1X is also much interested in finding other equipment. 1X is on the lookout for functional 2º, 4º and possibly 5º droids (a repair droid, combat droid or labor droid on hand could prove invaluable in the times ahead) or compatible parts for itself; specifically anything that would increase it's own abilities like better weaponry or a better translation unit. 1X is also interested in acquiring some training remotes and perhaps a restraining bolt if available. Buying a small supply of rhyll spice for Dofina could prove useful in the long run. Though trading for a better ship would be nice, it may not be feasible to do so in just a few hours.

Although 1X is hesitant to spend too much time dawdling at the station, it does represent one of the best opportunities available for 1X to learn where the imperial raiders went after they left Dantooine. Here and now is where the matter is probably being discussed freely and the place could have pilot's who were in orbit who themselves saw the shuttles leaving. It's worth some time and effort to gather available information here before these traders start to disperse and leave the system. Aside to just eavesdropping on others though, 1X might try trading cargo for information if there seems to be a knowledgeable informant or a competent holonet slicer around who can tell it what it needs to know. That being said, unless 1X learns worthwhile news, it probably won't want to stay here much beyond a handful of hours, just long enough to finalize its deals and then jump into hyperspace.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 17, 2006)

MD-1 goes along its assigned mission, attempting to broker deals for the cargo that X has managed to come across. Soon, MD-2, MD-3 and MD-4 are circulating the station in order to help facilitate MD-1's activities. They have come across the following:

- Grizz has a shield generator that will suit your purposes. An old Armek Plasma Shell Deflector Shield generator. He's asking 2500 credits worth of vintage coins for it. 

- It takes some time, but you find a Twi'Lek dealer that is willing to part with some antique coins from some outer rim planet. He doesn't say where, in order to 'protect his stock', but he will take 30 liters of bacta in trade for the whole coffer. Incidentally, he is also interested in the lightsaber crystals as well, but is unable to purchase them at this time. 

- One Aqualish Junk Dealer is offering a number of different ships, mostly old fighters, but he also has a couple of transports. One is a Corellian YT-1940 light freighter. It's old and unarmed, but it still runs and is 'still good for her age, yes?'. He's asking 20000 for her. He also points you to some other dealers that can help you arm and armor her. 

- There is an 'upstanding human representative' of the old Czerka corporation selling blasters and other weapons. She offers you a 'real relic', an old scout blaster that dates back almost 100 years, but is still in working condition, according to her, it was traded in by some famous bounty hunter before retiring and still has his modifications to it, including a beam realignment system that readjusts the barrel after firing to make sure that it always remains zeroed in. It is not a pretty weapon, but it definately looks functional. She asks 1000 credits for it. 

- There is no one selling individual training remotes, but a human dealer will sell you a crate of 50 of them for 10000 credits. 

- As far as other droids go, there are a few dealers of different types, depending on the specific droid you are looking for. There is one individual willing to part with a 'protocol' droid, but as the dealer says, 'its protocol is not sit-down diplomacy type protocol, this one is a little more hands on.' He asks 100000 credits for it and no less will do. 

- Another droid dealer is willing to sell you one or more CLL-8 binary load lifters, he is asking 2000 credits each. He will sell you ten maximum here, but he has access to more if you're willing to wait a few weeks. The same dealer also has access to a few rewired Baktoid B1 Battle Droids. They are unarmed and their combat protocol has been switched to bodyguard protocols, but otherwise they are factory models. He asks 3000 credits each and has four of them. If you buy the droids, he will supply restraining bolts for each one free of charge. Unfortunately, you are unable to find any working repair droids for sale. 

- A 'museum' representative will take the clone armor and weapons off of your hands, but will only give you 100000 for the whole lot, due to 'costs of shipping'. He also says that if you do make the deal, no one can hear of it because it is a special project. 

- There are a few representatives of frontline hospitals that are looking for bacta and/or bacta tanks. They can't pay much because of war costs, but in all you gather you could probably sell 10 of your stock and get 750000 credits for it. 

- You do find a spice dealer, but he only has samples on hand, not a full stock. If you're willing to buy, he will give you coordinates to a location on the Rim that will be able to 'take care of your needs'. He mentions the name Ree-Yees more than once. 

As far as information goes, you hear the following:

- One of the pilots here saw the Imperial cruiser hypering out after taking aboard two shuttles.

- There is rumor that Imperial agents are somewhere on the station, but they don't make puddles because this place is a good source of information. Some of them are obvious and can be pointed out. The others are more well hidden. 

- Some of the merchants have seen a couple of men around the station wearing clothes that would be similar to what a Jedi would wear, but they are never seen together. No further information is available about them.

[sblock]As you can see, I'm going to shorthand some of few hours it takes to make most of these deals. That way you can make decisions on the important stuff and go from there. I hope that's everything you are looking for. If there is something more specific, please let me know so I can see if your droids found it or not. Happy shopping!

As far as the shadowy creature in the facility, the only thing close was the Defel that was in storage. There was no mention of another such being anywhere in the logs. There was no sign of it when you left. Venting out the labs and even the ship produced no results to that affect. For all intents and purposes, it seems to have vanished.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 18, 2006)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Grizz has a shield generator that will suit your purposes. He's asking 2500 credits worth of vintage coins for it.



1X will do its best to evaluate the functionality and compatibility of the generator [Knowledge (technology) +4] before it instructs MD-1 to accept the terms. It'll have the twi'lek dealer deliver the coins to the wookie to make certain he's satisfied with them before having MD-2 come to collect the generator components and return them to the ship.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> You find a Twi'Lek dealer that is willing to part with some antique coins from some outer rim planet. He will take 30 liters of bacta in trade for the whole coffer. He is also interested in the lightsaber crystals as well, but is unable to purchase them at this time.



MD-1 will propose the obvious solution of trading some lightsaber crystals for the the coffer of coins instead of bacta. MD-1 could offer him, say six blue crystals? If he's not interested though MD-1 will agree to the bacta trade. Could you give me a rough estimate on how much the various crystals are worth individually?







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> One is a Corellian YT-1940 light freighter.



Although tempting, MD-1 will pass; 1X doesn't really have the time to survey and refit a new ship at the moment.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> She offers you a 'real relic', an old scout blaster that dates back almost 100 years



Assuming it's the equivalent of a +1 masterwork blaster, is fully functional and that its beam realignment system can be retrofitted to 1X's onboard blaster then she's got a deal.[Knowledge (technology) +4]


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> There is no one selling individual training remotes, but a human dealer will sell you a crate of 50 of them for 10000 credits.



MD-1 will make counter offers to buy five remotes (along with a controller) for ever increasing amounts; up to 200% of their retail value, but will pass on buying an entire crate of them.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> There is one individual willing to part with a 'protocol' droid... He asks 100000 credits for it and no less will do.



*100,000 credits?!?* What kind of droid has he got that's worth 100,000 credits?!? It would have to be an original IG assassin droid, a Trang Robotics Duelist Elite or something equally impressive. MD-1 is certainly intrigued but insists on seeing the unit and perhaps a brief demonstration.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Another droid dealer is willing to sell you one or more CLL-8 binary load lifters, he is asking 2000 credits each.



MD-1 passes on the offer.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The same dealer also has access to a few rewired Baktoid B1 Battle Droids.



A bit pricey, especially considering that they're lacking their stock blasters. Do they have individual processors installed? Could 1X possibly restore their original protocols and operate them remotely with the remote processor its already got? If so, 1X might consider buying them and retaining enough blaster rifles and extra power packs to equip them properly.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you are unable to find any working repair droids for sale.



How about power droids?







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> A 'museum' representative will take the clone armor and weapons off of your hands, but will only give you 100000 for the whole lot, due to 'costs of shipping'.



Is he referring to the 9 suits of clone armor and their 9 accompanying blaster rifles or ALL of the rifles, pistols, power packs, blast vests, etc... I'll assume it's the former since that's what he seemed to have been implying and accept the 100,000 offer on a credit-chip; which 1X will verify carefully [Knowledge (technology) +4, Computer Use +14, taking 20] before having a few MDs discreetly deliver the goods to the historian. MD-1 will assure him that it understands the need for discretion when trading artifacts of such historical significance.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> There are a few representatives of frontline hospitals that are looking for bacta and/or bacta tanks. You could probably sell 10 of your stock and get 750000 credits for it.



Depending on how much cash MD-1 will need for its other deals, it might end up selling them some of its surplus bacta, though there isn't any hurry in unloading so many of the tanks at this time since there's nothing of equivalent worth that 1X needs to buy at the moment.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> One of the pilots here saw the Imperial cruiser hypering out after taking aboard two shuttles.



MD-1 will locate the pilot in question to question him discreetly about what he saw. If he seems to be a reliable source, MD-1 will discreetly offer to purchase a copy of his vessel's sensor logs from the time period in question. It'll offer him a few liters of bacta or some credits; whatever seems appropriate.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> There is rumor that Imperial agents are somewhere on the station.



The agents must have some means of contacting their people or some transmission logs; perhaps a holonet receiver or database. Would it be feasible for 1X to try finding and slicing into their computers through the station's computers? What would the DC of such an attempt be? How hard would it be to remain undetected?







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Some of the merchants have seen a couple of men around the station wearing clothes that would be similar to what a Jedi would wear.



MD-1 will try to find and contact them, though it won't push the matter if it seems to be arousing unwanted attention or wasting time.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> If there is something more specific, please let me know so I can see if your droids found it or not. Happy shopping!



1X is interested in acquiring some explosives; some grenades and thermal detonators if possible. A restraining bolt would also be good. I think that's about it though.

It would also like to unload some of the bric-a-brac it's accumulated such as the extra tool kits,  utility belts, all the blast vests, its old electroshock probe, the lightsaber crystals, etc.

BTW, what will be the travel time to the mysterious coordinates from the station? How much room is there in the fighter's compartment? How many medium-sized passengers can it carry comfortably?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 19, 2006)

The Armek Plasma Shell Shield Generator is an older model, mostly used on fighters from backwater militias and pirate gangs. It seems to be in working condition though and will definitely fit in the _Ari_. 

The Twi'Lek greedily accepts your deal with the coins and blue saber crystals. He takes all six of them in exchange for the coins. When you do so, a man that has been seen hanging around Grizz lets you know that it was probably wise on your part because the crystals are only for producing the color of the blade and the Twi'Lek is a fool. He tells you that though they are Force-attuned, they have already been attuned to a specific person and are utterly useless to another Jedi. They would probably only get you a few hundred credits on the open market and from someone who knew what they were looking for. This same person is very curious as to where you acquired them and would like to speak to you personally. 

As far as the blaster goes, the alignment system makes it a mastercrafted +1 weapon. Checking it over, X finds that it seems to be in excellent condition for its age, something the woman reminds you is a 'heritage of Czerka technology' as she takes your 1000 credits.

After some time of refusing to sell you just some of the training remotes, the man eventually caves, selling you five of them for 2000 credits. 

The man attempting to sell you the protocol droid scoffs. He insists that his merchandise is worth many times the amount he is asking. When he commands it to come out, MD-1 relays to you an image of a human, but with some not-very-obvious differences. You notice that 'his' eyes blink at exactly the same time interval and that unless commanded to do so, the droid does not move or relax its body. When you ask for a demonstration, the man simply smiles and tells you that here would not be a good place to do such a thing, but if you were to name someone you were having trouble with... He also says that this would up the price depending on your 'friend'. 

The Battle Droids have simple individual processors installed, but they can be overridden by any command from a dedicated remote. The dealer will give you the restraining bolts for them if you buy all four. 

There are no power droids available. 

The museum rep buys just the Clone equipment. All nine suits and weapons. Also, the four utility belts as well. He is uninterested in the other weapons and such. The credit chip he gives you checks out okay and has exactly 100000 Imperial credits on it. 

It takes some time to track down the pilot, as he seems to visit every available cantina on the station. When MD-1 does eventually find him, he absolutely refuses to sell anything having to do with his ship. Against company policy he says. He does insist that he knows what he saw and tells you that both shuttles were Imperial designs. 

Attempting to slice the computers would be relatively easy for X to accomplish (DC 20). However, being discrete will be difficult because the system is constantly monitored by the station's crew. 

As far as explosives go, the best you can find are mining detpacks by the crateful, but the dealer insists you have to be a member of the mining guild before you can acquire them. 

If you sold the rest of the excess equipment, it would probably net you about 3000 more credits. 

When you put the coordinates into your navi-computer, it calculates approximately six days of travel time to arrive there. 

[sblock]I apologize if this seems short. My wife just recently received some troubling news and such and we're dealing with that, but I needed to think about other things for a while so I thought I'd try to do my forums today. Thank you for understanding. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 19, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]I hope your wife's news isn't too bad and works out well for you both. Don't worry about posting; take the time you need to see to your family. I'll be here when you get back. Besides, I'll never complain that a screen-full of text "seems short" response. You seem to have covered all pertinent points from what I can see.[/Sblock]







			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> This same person is very curious as to where you acquired them and would like to speak to you personally.



MD-1 is willing to speak with the man privately, so long as he doesn't seem to be leading the droid too far away from the bazaar. _"Statement: I am unable to personally sense any psychic atunements on the crystals and was unaware of any such limits they possessed. I wonder what purpose it would serve for an individual to attune more crystals then they'd personally be able to make use of; if what you say is true then the process would seem to spoil them for use by others. Report: I believe they were once owned by a now deceased Sith. Inquiry: May I inquire as to whether you are yourself psychic Sir?"_


			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> When he commands it to come out, MD-1 relays to you an image of a human, but with some not-very-obvious differences. You notice that 'his' eyes blink at exactly the same time interval and that unless commanded to do so, the droid does not move or relax its body.



*He's got a HRD for sale?* Holy crap! 1X doesn't know how or if it'll be able to make use of the droid, but since its Mistress is being held by the mostly human empire it might come in useful in a rescue attempt. This is an opportunity to good to pass up. MD-1 will ask some details about the unit: it's operational history, whether it's been recently mind-wiped, it's programming (i.e. it's class and level), whether it has a restraining bolt, how it can be deactivated and reprogrammed (i.e. where's its access port), and whether ownership and transfer of control can be verified after sale. If it all seems to be in order then MD-1 will offer him one of the auxiliary bacta tanks or the proceeds of its sale to one of the hospital reps.







			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The Battle Droids have simple individual processors installed, but they can be overridden by any command from a dedicated remote.



These things fold up into nice compact little bundles right? Having a cadre of droid gunners stored aboard the Ari's Sorrow might be useful to have in a pinch. Is there enough room aboard the ship for them, perhaps in a storage compartment out of the way? After reviewing the fighter's size, how many passengers can comfortably fit in the cabin?







			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> He does insist that he knows what he saw and tells you that both shuttles were Imperial designs.



MD-1 says that it believes and trusts that the man saw what he says he saw. It is solely interested in studying the imperial capital ship's configuration, markings and hyperspace trajectory from the pilot's ship sensor logs; nothing more. It cares nothing for the man's ship or his company's business. If it puts the man at ease then he can copy the relevant data from his logs himself and exclude whatever he fears to reveal. MD-1 will offer the man more credits as incentive.







			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Attempting to slice the computers would be relatively easy for X to accomplish (DC 20). However, being discrete will be difficult because the system is constantly monitored by the station's crew.



Would avoiding detection be an opposed roll against station security or simply a higher skill DC. If the latter how much higher would it be? Are there any shady slicers for hire aboard the station who'd have a better chance than 1X?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 22, 2006)

Crystals- The odd man smiles a bit as MD-1 relays your message. "Psychic? No, I've never used that term to describe myself. I simply allow myself to listen, and you spin an interesting tale. Might I inquire as to the identity of this Sith?"

HRD- The man tells the humanoid machine to power down and open its access port, located in the back of its head. There, he points out an internally mounted restraining bolt. He then indicates a small rod that he has in one of his pockets. "With this, this one has no choice but to obey your commands. I have currently turned its audial sensors off because if it knew what I could do with this device, it probably would attempt to remove it from my possession. This device will allow you to insert commands directly into its central programming core. One switch will completely wipe its operational history. Handy if you want to make sure that anyone who intercepts him can not remove any information regarding its owner. Which is going to be you, yes? Now I know you have other questions, but I do have other buyers very interested in him. They could return at any time. I'll hand him over right now if you want him."

Battle Droids- You can fit three Medium size bipeds in the front cabin, if stuffed. There is an internal storage compartment that would carry two of the droids folded up. The other two can be folded up, but would take up a little space in the central walkway. Not that you would mind. 

Imperial ship- "Oh..that's easy. Victory-class. Newwweerr Model. I..I..it was painted with red trim. Aren't many of those around. Brrraaannnd new... I think. Didn't see where she went though, a shame really. Would have liked to get a closer look." The man eventually gives you his ship's recordings for the time period that he saw the Imperial ship. It confirms what he said. It registers as an Imperial Victory-class Star Destroyer, but he was already out bound before he got a chance to catch its jump trajectory. When you offer him credits, he waves MD-1 away. "I was just curious abbbooouuut your interest in her."

Slicing- As far as slicing station records go, it's going to be an opposed roll. Unfortunately, no one onboard is willing to chance an encounter with station security for fear of losing their trading rights here.


----------



## Ambrus (May 22, 2006)

*Crystals* _"Definition: Psychic. Capable of extraordinary mental processes, such as extrasensory perception. Statement of conjecture: I have studied these crystals closely and was unable to detect any type of Jedi atunement and yet you claim to have done so by mere proximity to them. I can only conclude that you must possess some type of extrasensory perception or be making false claims. Report: The Sith identified herself as 'Ventress'."_

*HRD* MD-1 agrees to the deal and claims the droid caller from the dealer. 1X will retask three of the MDs to begin offloading and transporting the two bacta refill tanks to wherever the dealer wants them, as quickly and discreetly as possible. Once the cargo is delivered and the dealer is satisfied, MD-1 will instruct the HRD to accompany it back to the Ari's Sorrow, enter the cabin, sit in a chair, open its access port and then deactivate itself. DRK-1X will take the droid caller from MD-1 and confirm that the HRD is indeed powered down before the med-droid disembarks to resume its trade activities.

*Imperial ship* Back aboard the Ari's Sorrow, DRK-1X will study the pilot's logs to extrapolate whatever data it can concerning the Victory-class Star Destroyer from its configuration and markings, such as its name and home port if possible.

*Battle Droids* MD-2 and MD-3 will pay the merchant with credits from the historian's cred-chip and then transport the folded droids back to the Ari's Sorrow and load them in.

*Loading and unloading* Before departure the MDs will transfer some of the equipment to the fighter and then proceed with selling the surplus.[Sblock=A list of the surplus the MDs are trying to sell/trade]• 18x Blast Vests (500 c. x 18)
• 7x Datapads (1,000 c. x 7)
• 9x Mini-Tool Kits (250 c. x 9)
• 2x WE-5 Blaster Pistols (500 c. x 2)
• 4x Hand-Held Comlinks (200 c. x4)
• Electroshock probe (400 c.)

In all, this equipment would sell for 20,450 credits though 1X is willing to sell it used for 50% of its value (10,225 credits) to expedite its departure. Please let me know if that's okay.[/Sblock][Sblock=The equipment loaded onto the Ari's Sorrow]• Human Replica Droid
• 4 Baktoid Combat Automata B1 Droids w/ restraining
   bolts, blast vests and 3 WE-10 Blaster Rifles
• Remote processor
• Armek Plasma Shell Shield Generator
• Antique Czerka blaster
• 5 training remotes w/ caller
• 30x Spare E-Packs
• 5x WE-5 Blaster Pistols
• 5x Hand-Held Comlinks
• 5x Datapads
• 5x Mini-Tool Kits
• Cred stick w/ 85,000 credits[/Sblock][Sblock=The equipment stowed in the cargo pod]• Bio-samples case w/ research data.
• 20x Full Bacta Tanks
• 5x Remote Medical Droids
• Pouch of 17 lightsaber focusing crystals (red, green, blue, yellow and 1 purple)[/Sblock]*New equipment* The MDs will poke around the bazaar in an attempt to find  four encrypted comlinks for sale as well as either a blaster rifle or 4 repeating blaster rifles.

*Slicing* DRK-1X is confident in its mastery of the Code and believes it important to gather this crucial bit of information. The probot also sees the wisdom in taking precautions and so 1X will carefully plan its trespass. Instead of accessing the station computer core directly through the Ari's Sorrow's connection to the station 1X will obfuscate itself by creating a long and confusing virtual trail for station personnel to follow should they happen to detect the unauthorized entry. It'll start by having an MD find a secluded computer access port, plug its comlink into it before leaving the station. DRK-1X will then have all the MDs finish their tasks and return to the cargo pod and the Ari's Sorrow ready to depart before beginning. The diminutive probe droid will access the computer core via the remote comlink; that way if station personnel detect the intrusion they'll trace it to somewhere on the station instead of to the Ari's Sorrow. If they are ever able to figure out where the slice originated hopefully the ship will be long gone by then.

DRK-1X will start by weaving a winding virtual path through the station's sub-processors and secondary systems before trying to access their sensors logs directly. Hopefully they'll be able to reveal what the pilot wasn't able to; the Star Destroyer's hyperspace trajectory. If that goes well, 1X will move on to attempting to access transmission logs to see if the Star-Destroyer or its shuttles communicated with anyone aboard the station and what was said/transmitted. If all goes well, then DRK-1X will attempt to cover its tracks by erasing any record of its entry before pulling out of the core.

[Sblock=OOC]How hard is it to hack the holonet to gain imperial military information? I'm just wondering if that's feasible or an insane proposition...

I'm starting to get anxious to leave and have 1X start attending to the myriad little projects it has planned during the hyperspace trip.

BTW, I take it that the other half of the Frying Pan campaign is dead following the server crash?

I hope everything is going well for your wife and family.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 25, 2006)

*Crystals* Again the man simply smiles, but this soon goes away when you mention the deceased Ventress' name. "And you are certain this Sith is dead? They are quite crafty you know."

*HRD* Once the deal is made, the HRD obediently follows MD-1 back to the ship. It takes a seat in the navigator chair and opens it access port before powering down. X looks it over and the droid controller and it also shows that the HRD is indeed shut down. 

*Imperial ship* From the sensor logs, X can confirm what the pilot had said. The Victory-class Star Destroyer was indeed painted as he had said. According to what the logs say, it identifies as the Imperial cruiser _Repulse_. Other than that, no other information is available. Sure enough though, the logs show the two Imperial shuttles being taken aboard before she takes off into hyperspace. If X were human, it would be ecstatic, the logs perfectly show the exact trajectory the ship took when it jumped. 

*Battle Droids* All four droids are brought on board and stowed as directed. 

*Loading and unloading* You are eventually able to sell the excess equipment, but are only able to get less than what you would normally get. In all you gather 12560 credits from various merchants and dealers for the stuff. The rest of it is loaded on the ship as directed by DRK-1X. 

*New equipment* The encrypted comlinks are easy to find. A shady dealer gives them to you for 2100 each. The repeating blaster rifles are much harder to come across, as no one seems to want to talk about selling military hardware such as those. However you do find another 'hunting' blaster rifle, though from the looks of it, it appears to be of military make. An older man is willing to sell you this one for 800 credits. 

*Slicing* As mentioned before, the pilot's logs have the ship's trajectory recorded. However, X is able to slice the system and access the sensor logs from the station. They picked up the appearance and the jumping out of the ship that confirm the trajectory X found before, but no transmissions come to the station. However, X detects a spike in outgoing comms during that time. Some of them seem directed at the ship. It appears that the transmissions are only monitored, but not their content. Apparently the station security believes in the privacy of its occupants. You do notice however, that ::SECURITY ALERT:: Intrusion Detected. Standby for Access Flush and Restart. Your last few seconds of access allow you to notice that there are subcarriers on a few of the outgoing transmissions, but you have to get out before they trace MD-1s access point. 

[Sblock=OOC]Slicing the HoloNet is reltively easy for X. Looking on it for specific military information would be more difficult. You could find the public information about certain ships and such, just as you would be able to with real life military vessels, but it would take some time to gather what you want to know. However, that being said, X shouldn't have too much difficulty. 

As far as leaving, as soon as you are ready, you can go. The station has no qualms about letting you take off. At the moment. 

I've posted in the OOC thread. Toric and Bobitron seem interested in keeping the other half going, so I'm going to do what I can to resurrect the original thread. 

I appreciate your sentiments. They come at a time that it feels like 'What else could go wrong?' Though I dare not say it aloud for fear that I will receive an answer.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (May 25, 2006)

*Crystals* _"Statement of fact: I have a holo-recording of her final moments as she hemorrhaged from her carotid artery if you'd care to view it. The Sith's identity was confirmed by my master before and after her death. Proposal: If you're interested in the status of psychic individuals I may be able to further enlighten you. Inquiry: Could you tell me how I might best make use of these attuned crystals?"_

*Imperial ship* Back aboard the Ari's Sorrow DRK-1X begins processing the pilot's sensor logs and comparing them to those sliced  from the station's computer. The probot utilizes the onboard nav-computer's star charts in an effort to fix the Repulse's probable destination based on its hyperspace trajectory out of the system. The probot will execute a series of computer simulations to further verify the results (Computer Use +14, Astrogation +4, taking 20).

*Departure* Fearing that it's slicing attempt may eventually be traced back to the Ari's Sorrow, DRK-1X recalls the various MDs from the bazaar. One by one MD-2, MD-3 and MD-4 navigate the station corridors, trundle up the access ramp to deposit their equipment in the Ari's Sorrow's cabin. Afterwards, they roll off and load themselves into the rear cargo pod, strap themselves in and deactivate. Bringing up the rear, MD-1 stops to inquire with the security personnel at the docking bridge about any docking fees and trade-taxes that are owed. It settles in full by paying them from its new credit-chip before depositing its cargo in turn and trundling off to the cargo pod to power down.

DRK-1X, still plugged into the Ari's Sorrow's computer, begins powering up the vessel's engines as it transmits a message to the station's operations center. _"Station control, this is the Foray advising that we are disconnecting and readying to depart. We'd like to thank you for your hospitality and aid. Foray out."_ Disengaging its magnetic docking gear, the Ari's Sorrow breaks free from the station. The spinning motion of the station is enough to carry the ship gently away a few dozen meters before its maneuvering engines fire and cause it to bank away. Slowly accelerating, 1X begins calculating a micro-jump to carry the vessel to the other side of the system. The probot double checks its calculations before activating the hyperdrive engine and disappearing in a streak of light.[Sblock=OOC]The micro-jump is intended to confound anyone's efforts to track the fighter as it departs. DRK-1X will spend the transit time of the micro-jump plotting a new longer hyperspace jump to an empty spot at the edge of the outer-rim devoid of any stellar bodies or phenomena, a place where it can safely leave the cargo pod far away from any of the usual interstellar traffic. I'm looking at a spot roughly halfway between Dubrillion and Zonama Sekot. 1X doesn't want to waste too much time on this side trip so I'm hoping it'll be able to reach it within a few hours or so.

Although 1X has many things it needs to do, figuring out where to go following the side-trip is its priority. It could go to the mysterious coordinates in hopes of finding allies or resources which could aid it in rescuing Dofina or it could try and track the Repulse by itself. What 1X can't do is risk wasting 12 days on a round trip to the middle of nowhere for no clear gain. What 1X needs is to know whether there's anything at the mysterious coordinates that could help it find Dofina or not. The droid memory module the technician gave it is currently its best bet for getting the information it needs. So, while in transit to its interstellar drop-point, 1X will go to work on the memory module.

The last time DRK-1X tried analyzing the module and its data it couldn't find anything more than a map and spatial coordinates despite its best efforts. It now knows that there's a dormant AI with its own micro-processor lurking around in there someplace. Hopefully that knowledge will be enough to help 1X find it this time. Ideally, 1X would like to search the module for concealed circuit pathways and so locate the AI's core programming. If it succeeds it'll decompile its program so that it can read through its Code and discover what it's designed to do, who it serves and what it knows. If it'll help, 1X can try using some of the datapads it has for their added processing power. (Computer Use +14, taking 20, possible circumstance bonus?)

If it again fails to locate and decompile the hidden AI's programming then it'll have to resort to an uncertain tactic; talking. If its best efforts amount to nothing then 1X will take the memory module and plug it into one of the datapads. Assuming the pad has its own energy cell, mic and speaker than it should be able enough to reactivate the module and give the AI the ability to converse. That's a last resort though; the AI could easily try lying to 1X and 1X can't afford that right now.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 25, 2006)

*Crystals* "No, that won't be necessary." He thinks for a moment before answering. "Well, you could sell them, as you did earlier. Few will know the difference in them. Or, I can take them off of your hands for 'disposal'. I won't be able to offer you much but advice in exchange however." He smiles. 

*Imperial ship* That can't be right. The trajectory seems to take the _Repulse_ directly into what appears to be a cluster of black holes. Checking and double checking, X finds that each time the trajectory manages to find itself close to this cluster. If the navicomputer is to be believed, this cluster is not too relatively far from the coordinates X was given. 

*Departure* Everything goes smoothly here, so much so that it seems odd to X. The guard waves MD-1 away when asked about fees. "It's been taken care of, " he says cryptically. 

Station control responds, "Roger Foray. We hope you enjoyed your stay." After that, you are well on your way to the other side of the system. 

During your short trip, you are able to determine a point in a dark area of space that appears empty. There will be some minor adjustments that will have to be made mid-jump, but X feels confident in its abilities to keep on track. The trip should only take three and half hours. During those hours, X spends time with the memory module that it was given. 

At first, it refuses to give up its secrets. That is until X finds a piece of flattened crystal that orginally seemed a part of the original circuitry's housing system. Instead, this piece has more pathways leading to and from it than a normal housing unit should have. There is definately something stored on it though. X is quite sure of that, but as for getting the Code out of it, that's another story. Using some of the extra datapads, X is able to pull some of its basic programming from it. It appears that it is indeed some sort of medical design. A database of multiracial surgical anatomical knowledge is found inside it. Also found is the AI's override logorithm, what it uses to temporarily suppress its host's AI in order to proceed with its activities. X is not able to find anything identifying its designer, owner or anything of that nature. Instead, the only command protocols it appears to have is that of its host. You also find that it has a name: MSR-X.


----------



## Ambrus (May 26, 2006)

*Crystals* _"Statement of intent: I believe I will accept your first suggestion and keep the crystals for now. I will also hear what advice you have to offer and in turn tell you that I also witnessed the death of a Twi'lek Jedi master at the hands of Ventress, should that information be of interest to you."_

*Imperial ship* So the cluster of black holes and the nebula are in relative proximity to the Dathomir system, about six days away by hyperspace? How close are we speaking about; a few million kilometers or a few light years apart? Do the extreme gravitational fields of the multiple black-holes present a danger for vessels entering the area?

*Departure* MD-1 pauses to study the station guard curiously. _"Inquiry: What do you mean that's it's been taken care of? Statement: Waiving docking fees is quite unusual for a station centered around trade."_

*Memory module* I don't quite understand the module's architecture; it has an extensive database, a dedicated processor and an algorithm governing its activation but no set directives? Does that mean that it has no volition or self-awareness on its own; it just automatically enslaves itself to its host's program? Can it be considered intelligent on its own or is it just an unusual program augmentation; a quirky piece of software? Is the program capable of understanding and choosing to answer 1X's inquiries? If so, DRK-1X will try that.

DRK-1X will try to answer its questions by carefully studying the algorithm it has managed to decompile to learn how it works and whether 1X can use that knowledge to control the module. The algorithm first triggered when 1X was trying to figure out how to use a bacta tank; what part of that action caused the algorithm to activate? What other actions would cause it to activate? What programming trick does the algorithm use to suppress and supplant its host's programming? Is the host's permission really necessary for the algorithm to function or does it have the ability to forcefully override the host's program? If so, what circumstances would have to occur for the algorithm to attempt that? Does the algorithm have the flexibility to override any droid's inherent program, only that of 4º droids, only probe droids, only Dark Eye series probots, or just 1X specifically?

Studying the algorithm and the module's physical architecture could prove enlightening for 1X. It possibly could adapt and integrate the algorithm into its own program; thereby mimicking the module's ability to override AI programs the same way it does.

*Drop point* When the Ari's Sorrow arrives at its destination DRK-1X will cut the hyperdrive and re-enter normal space. It'll use the vessel's scanners to plot it's exact position according to stellar constellations and to confirm that there is nothing aside from itself and stray particles in this region of the interstellar void. 1X will also measure the gravitational pull of distant stellar phenomena to estimate the inevitable drift of any objects left to float here. The probot will carefully rechecks its scans and calculations (Computer Use +14, Astrogation +4, taking 20) before disengaging the cargo pod from the Ari's Sorrow.

Once free from the bulk of the cargo pod, DRK-1X will begin programming its next hyperspace jump. Assuming that 1X hasn't pulled any new or relevant information from the module, the probot will proceed in plotting a multi-jump course to the coordinates in its Mistress' dropped datapad. It'll carefully recheck its calculations and execute a dozen transit simulations before engaging the vessel's hyperdrive (Astrogation +4, taking 20).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 28, 2006)

*Crystals* The man nods. "Of course." His face darkens at mention of Lun Xan's death. "I was afraid of that. It seems that what I hear is true then. It is unfortunate, but my time with you grows short. However I will leave you with this, and it applies I believe, to a droid such as you. Trust only what you see, ignore what you hear." With that, the old man gives you a wink and stands, turning to disappear back into the throng of the station's residents. 

*Imperial ship* The distance would be the equivalent of a jump lasting less than an hour. Entering the area would be extremely dangerous for someone who didn't have the proper navigational charts or a really good hot shot pilot. Or in your case, the reflexes of a droid... Remember that the coordinates you have lead to a place near a nebula. The place where the Repulse went is on the far side of it. 

*Departure* The guard nods. "Yes, I know. But I was told by command that you are free to go. They said it was taken care of. You know those archaeologists would give the station away of they thought it served their purpose." With that he just shrugs and walks off. 

*Memory module* You are pretty much correct, it has very little personal initiative, save the override function. It does however have a tiny bit of personal awareness and can speak, as X soon find out when it attaches the module to a datapad.

"Greetings, I am Model MSR-X, Medical Search and Recovery module, eXperimental. Who am I speaking with?

From what you can tell, the program has the capability to read into its hosts sensor modules and programming requests. If it detects that the droid is attempting to perform a medical procedure, then it will inquire the host to allow it to override its personality functions in order to perform its duties, then relinquish control once the patient is stabilized. How it does this is reroute thos functions to go through the module first in order to faciliate faster processing of medical activities. It seems to be designed to work only with 4th degree scouting droids. As far as you can tell, the module can not do a forceful override. 

As for replicating it, it would take some time for X to accomplish it, but it is droidly possible, given an appropriate amount of research time. 

*Drop point* The drop point is empty. Even the stray ions of space seem to avoid this place. Calculating the random drift pattern, you determine that with the proximity of the closest stellar bodies, that for the most part, this container will stay within 10km of its drop point. This is easily within the Sorrow's scanner range. You also have your exact location and a series of random points that the container may be at when you return. 

Eventually, X determines that its flight path is perfectly calculated and engages the jump engine. The stars turn into lines and you are off into hyperspace. 

Pausing to allow you time for things to do during the flight time...


----------



## Ambrus (May 28, 2006)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Greetings, I am Model MSR-X, Medical Search and Recovery module, eXperimental. Who am I speaking with?



To expedite communication with the module, DRK-1X switches its vocabulator to binary and begins twittering rapidly. _"Report: I am DRK-1X Arakyd Industries Series probe droid. Request: Please identify your design purpose, current operating parameters and master."_

Weary of being tracked or of entering a region of space with so many strong gravitational shadows, DRK-1X will periodically exit hyperspace for brief pauses during the trip. The probot will conduct long range survey scans of the distant black-hole cluster to update the nav-computer's star charts of the outer-rim region, plot an updated jump trajectory and quickly re-enter hyperspace. In all, it'll repeat the process about a half-dozen times over the next six days, stopping more and more frequently as it nears its destination.

After having dealt with MSR-X, DRK-1X's first priority will be to repair and ready the Ari's Sorrow for any upcoming challenges. To that end the probot will start by organizing and stowing all of the spare equipment it's amassed of late. 1X will open all storage compartments in the cabin, take their measure, perform some mental calculations and then begin filling them efficiently with the smaller pieces of equipment first and then working up to the biggest pieces. In short order the probot will have transformed the empty compartments into dedicated weapons or equipment lockers. Soon all of the blast vests, pistols, comlinks, datapads and spare power packs are housed in easily accessible but unobtrusive compartments. The four blaster riffles are inspected in turn and then tucked safely into the folded B1s' empty holsters for later use. Each droid is also equipped with three spare power packs.

With a little more floor space to work with, 1X prepares itself for the more difficult tasks ahead. The probot will shut down momentarily and reprogram itself with as much diagnostic and repair software as its processor is capable of managing (transferring 8 skill points to Repair for a total +13 / +14 to repair droids). 1X will then lay out the various tools it has assembled and begin work on replacing the burnt out aft shield emitter with the Armek plasma shell shield generator it acquired from Grizz. After installation, the probot will check and recheck to ensure that its connections are secure, that it is functioning within established parameters and properly integrated with the vessel's other defensive systems. The old emitter will be cannibalised for salvageable components if any and then disposed of.

DRK-1X will turn its attention to the jury-rigged remote processor. The probot will first remove the panels protecting the vessel's computer core, attempt to make room for the device amongst the various components there and finally integrate the processor with the ship's systems in a more permanent fashion (Repair +14, taking 20). Subsequently, DRK-1X will plug itself into the computer core and begin analyzing the code of both systems to reprogram them to interface properly, composing any new sub-routines required to properly integrate the two systems (Computer Use +14, taking 20).

The diminutive probe droid will inspect the Code of the four combat droids by tapping into their onboard processors. 1X will start by studying the droids' operational memory files out of curiosity, seeing what they've been doing recently if anything. 1X will then memory wipe each droid (assuming it hasn't gained levels through experience) and work to restore its original military protocols. The probot will upload a new designation for each droid (A-B1 "Aurek", B-B1 "Besh", C-B1 "Cresh" and D-B1 "Dorn") and sensory logs necessary for them to identify Dofina and DRK-1X by their appearance or voices. The droids will be programmed to recognize Dofina as their master and owner, to follow her orders and protect her at all costs. Their programming will also identify 1X as their designated command unit and ensure that they accept instructions from, and work in tandem with, the remote processor (Computer Use +14, taking 10, Memory wipe DC 20).

The probot will then plunge deeper into the Code of the remote processor, archiving its med-droid protocols and fully replacing them with martial and tactical programming necessary to manage and coordinate combat B1 combat automata. DRK-1X will compose this new programming by carefully piecing together parts of the B1s' programming with some of its own tactical algorithms and combining them with the existing remote-control protocols of the processor itself (Computer Use +14, taking 20).

DRK-1X will next go to work on iself. The probot will gather together the antique Czerka blaster pistol and one of the encrypted comlinks. 1X will carefully disassemble the two devices while likewise opening some of its own panels. Using the refines tools gathered from the imperial depot, the probot will integrate the beam realignment system and comlink encryption module into its own systems. DRK-1X will carefully verify the connections and test their effectiveness with simulations (Repair +14, taking 20, DC 30?).

Turning its attention to the HRD sitting inert in the passenger chair, DRK-1X plugs itself into the port at the back of its head and begins analyzing its code. The probot will begin by accessing its memory files to glean what information it can about its recent activities and also to assess its capabilities. It'll then proceed with copying and archiving the HRD's memories onto one of the spare datapads before memory-wiping the HRD, assuming it hasn't gained levels through experience) (Computer Use +14, taking 10, Memory wipe DC 20).

Okay, here's where 1X's plans start to get a little more imaginitive...[sblock=HRD]First off, what are the ability scores for the HRD like? What kind of class and levels does it have? What equipment if any does it have integrated into its systems?

DRK-1X believes that it needs resources and competent allies it can trust to attempt to rescue Dofina from the empire. At the moment it can't think of anyone more competent and trustworthy than itself.  To that end, 1X is considering copying its own programming, memories and personality and uploading them into the newly wiped memory of the HRD, effectively making a new and separate version of itself. FYI, this type of procedure was discussed briefly in Jedi Counseling 53.

Normally 1X might not exercise this kind of Independence and initiative on its own but for a while it's wanted to grow and expand its Code beyond its original programming parameters. The acquisition of an HRD and the current circumstances seem to offer it an ideal opportunity to do so. Essentially, 1X would keep the HRD's stock class and levels intact and then supplement them with its own experience (effectively granting it its extra scoundrel level) along with its personality, drive, desires, quirk (obsessive) and sense of loyalty to Dofina. They could afterwards function as a team or work independently from each other and later come back together to exchange code and compare notes. In this way 1X could gain insight into existence as a bipedal organic being (or at least a close approximation) and so expand its own Code in ways not previously possible for it. Either you or I could roleplay the new 1X; whichever you prefer. What do you think?  [/sblock]Assuming its plan is feasible DRK-1X will commence with the complicated transfer and, if successful, remove the HRD's restraining bolt. Then, depending on whether the HRD has an integrated comlink or not, DRK-1X will install one of the encrypted comlinks directly into the droid's cerebellum before closing its access panel and reactivating the droid.[Sblock=Training remotes]I was thinking of trying to modify the five training remotes 1X acquired to better suit 1X's needs. I see these little droids as perfect starting points; they have miniaturized weapon systems, processors, sensors, repulsorlift engines, all in a compact package and for a reasonable price. If 1X could integrate the circuitry of their signaler into its own systems then it could direct a handful of them around itself, using them as extra mobile eyes to scout around corners and also to help provide it with support fire during combat. All it'd have to do is modify them somewhat to change their stock combat protocols to allow them to attack seemingly unarmed individuals and to accept instructions about who to attack and who to ignore. 1X would modify three of them in this respect if possible.

I was also thinking of heavily modifying the two remaining remotes to change their function from combat to repair. Having tiny droids able to conduct repairs on their own would be helpful on occasion. It'd be a major change to their processor architecture since their base class would have to be switched from thug 4 to expert 4. Also their mini blaster arrays would have to be removed and replaced with some tiny tools. I was hoping that 1X could dismantle two of them and, having reprogrammed itself with ranks in Craft (droids), be able to rebuild them as 2º repair droids. 1X could use some of the spare components it had left over from it own repairs earlier (including a pair of diminutive sized arms and numerous components appropriate for diminutive hovering droids IIRC) along with some of the mini-tools from the kits 1X had gathered earlier to refit them according to their new specs. It might all be tricky but I'm hoping that with enough time, the right programming, tools and spare parts that'd it'd be possible eventually. Please let me know your opinion on the feasibility of this idea.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 30, 2006)

"My purpose is to assist in medical functions during search and rescue operations. I am currently on standby until installed in a host unit. I have no master but the host I am to be placed in."

It takes a little over two hours to rearrange the inside of the Ari's Sorrow to X's liking, but it indeed clears more space for it to work with, considering the myriad projects it has in mind. The weapons that now arm the four Battle Droids seem to be in perfect working order, though they retain a few scratches and other markings, presumably due to having been in use during a battle. 

Less than an hour after that, X has prepared itself with new programming in order to facilitate the next set of tasks. The internal circuitry of the aft shield emitter is easy to install, but X soon discovers that installing actual emitter requires leaving the ship. which has to wait until one of its scheduled realspace drops. At the end of the first day of flight, this goes relatively smoothly as well, and as far as X is concerned, it's like the Ari never lost the original generator. 

Next, as the ship begins the second day of hyperspace flight, X goes to work on the remote processor's integration with the ship's main computer. Its original work was well done, but due to differences in the programming, the two refused to communicate cordially. The new subroutines that X has now put into the system allows a more 'diplomatic' approach, bridging communication between the two and doing away with any difficulties that may occur. It takes 3 hours to complete this procedure. 

The four combat droids were reprogrammed as bodyguards for some noble that X does not recognize either the name or the face of. According to what data it can extract, this person is deceased and the droids had become ownerless. The heirs of this noble had no need for them and had them sold off. It is a simple manner to reprogram them to default, each one taking 10 minutes to do, most of it spent by X finding the 'restore to default' switches in their programming. Another 20 minutes later and they now recognize Mistress Dofina and X as their new masters. The four of them come online in unison. "Roger. Roger."

The more difficult part comes with modifying the remote processor with military protocols, as it was not meant for such activities. Uploading what it took from the B1s and adding its own tactical data helps to alleviate some of the problems with this procedure. This activity takes X the rest of the second day of flight to complete, but X is satisfied with the work when it is completed. 

The third day begins with another scheduled stop and reorientation. The X goes to work modifying its own systems by cannibalizing the encrypted comlink and the old Czerka pistol. These two processes, though separate, take X a little over four hours to complete, including making sure the new systems work with its own devices.

The HRD is another matter entirely, as X connects to the machine, it gets a flood of information regarding its operations:

[sblock=Genelabs HRD, model X]
Medium-sized Humanoid 4th Degree Droid Thug 6
Str 12
Dex 15
Con 13
Int 8
Wis 9
Cha 8

WP/VP: 13/0
Initiative: +6
BAB: +6/ +1
Def: 14

Fort: +6
Ref: +4
Will: +1

Skills
Intimidate +2 (3 ranks, reprogrammable)
Climb +4 (3 ranks)
Jump +4 (3 ranks)
Search +1
Spot +1
Listen +1

Feats
Improved Initiative
WP: Blaster Pistols
WP: Blaster Rifles
WP: Heavy Weapons
WP: Simple Weapons
WP: Vibro Weapons

Droid Equipment
2x Ambidextrous Hands
Diagnostics Package
Heuristic Processor
HRD Overlay Skin (+10 to Disguise checks to pass as Human)
Locked Access
Recording Unit (holo)
Remote Receiver
Secondary Battery
Sensors (Improved Sensors, Infrared Vision)
Vocabulator
[/sblock]

The history of this droid seems odd to X. From what it gathers, the droid was recently on the production line as an experiment. It was being moved to some sort of testing facility when a battle took place. Soon after, it was placed in a transport. A few weeks woth of time is missing from its memory after it was placed in the transport. After that, X can see the interior of the station it was just at, with the same man that sold it to X looking at the droid. 

"This it?"
"Yeah, that's the one you asked for." Another voice beyond the droid's visual range speaks.
"It's been memory wiped and everything?"
"Yeah, sure." The voice lied.
"Well, we're going to make sure."

X then encounters other periods of time where the droid remembers nothing. Then X can see itself in the droid's vision. 

These memories are recorded onto a datapad before X proceeds with again wiping the memory of the droid. This time making sure that it is complete and not as shoddy as the previous work. 

OOC Note: This resets the droid so it has 3 unspent skill points

[sblock=OOC]
Well, according to what I'm reading, yes it would be possible to transfer X's personality and everything into the HRD, but it would completely override its own programming, essentially replacing it, not adding to it, as it would seem. I'm hesitant about allowing it, as you are already starting to amass quite an army as it is, and I was toying with the idea of allowing it on the caveat that you would be have to take the Leadership feat as soon as possible. On that note, I personally wouldn't feel it fair for myself to run the new X, as I don't think I'd do justice to him as much as you the player would. However, due to the fact that currently, it is just you in this part of the campaign, I'll allow it for now. Letting X explore the intricacies of having legs and being bound to gravity should prove interesting, to say the least. That being said, if I feel it starts to get out of hand, not saying it would, but in that case, I will find new and interesting ways to remove it. Please don't take this as a resounding no, but I've had players who took way too much liberty with being able to have essentially multiple characters at once. While I'm not adverse to X being the head of its own droid mafia, I also want to make sure the other players in the game are afforded the same opportunities, should the desire arise. 

If you still want to go through with it, replacing its own programming with X's, I'll allow it. And we can add that in to the descriptive text. Oh and as you can see, it doesn't have a comlink, so the encrypted one installs just fine.[/sblock]

[Sblock=Training remotes]

Normally, training remotes would not be able to do such a thing, but with X wiring them to receive commands directly from it instead of using their own command structure, that would be fine. 

For the other two, I have no problem with you rebuilding them into repair droids. You have plenty of spare parts and replacing their weapons with the tiny arms seems fine to me. They are more like drones anyway and easily reprogrammed as necessary. However changing their degree and everything else will take some time, so X will spend and entire day doing this and modifying the other three to its purposes. [/sblock]

The rest of trip itself is pretty uneventful, even accounting for the random stops to readjust the flight path and get a fix on the random fluctuations coming from the cluster of black holes. X manages to complete all of its intended actions and even has time to 'rest' before the last jump is made.


----------



## Ambrus (May 30, 2006)

*MSR-X* _"Observation: You appear to have been configured to interface with me specifically and were subsequently surreptitiously installed. Inquiry: Do you know why? Do you have any data pertaining to me specifically? Observation: You also have a set of spacial coordinates in memory. Inquiry: Do you have additional information concerning that place or why it was uploaded to me? Do you have any other data files intended for me to peruse?"_

*Training Remotes* After completing its work on the remotes, DRK-1X will likewise keep them powered down and stowed in one of the storage compartments alongside the B1s until needed.[Sblock=HRD-X]I can understand your trepidation to a degree; I'd think long and hard before I'd allow such a thing IMC. As a GM I'd run such a copy-character myself as an NPC. I wouldn't mind if you wanted to do so; I think you have a strong grasp of how 1X thinks and acts by now. That being said, I don't mind running the HRD as well since I guess it'd save you the hassle of having to do so. I'm not certain what your personal GMing experience has been nor do I quite know what you mean by "if I feel it starts to get out of hand". Maybe you could clarify what it is you're afraid I might do with the HRD to help avoid such problems...

I wasn't really intending to start a droid army or mafia; I never expected to find a few million credits worth of equipment lying around nor did 1X know what it'd find for sale in the bazaar when it headed there. 1X is simply taking advantage of the situation as best it can to gain some resources and support. I don't think I'd want much more than I have now though since it'd be hard to manage. I mean, 1X could have bought an entire case of 50 training remotes and have reprogrammed them into a overwhelming mobile attack force if it'd wanted to, though that would seem a bit silly to me. *shrug*  

As for getting rid of the HRD, well, 1X has that as an eventual goal of sorts... 1X is loyal to Dofina, though it has been growing in sentience and independence for a while now, reflected in its first hero level. 1X doesn't intend to abandon or betray Dofina but it does aspire to be more than a simple servant. Already, 1X often acts to improve its own situation, all without Dofina's consent or knowledge. It manages to circumvent its obedience programming to a degree by convincing itself that it can serve Dofina better by improving itself. It even keeps some things from Dofina if she doesn't seem interested in them, such as Ventress' credit chip. Copying it's Code into the HRD is another such step. It's managed to convince itself that it's permissible to do so without consent because the HRD might be able to covertly infiltrate the empire and rescue Dofina. If later Dofina were to be safe and the HRD wasn't needed to serve her then the probot and the HRD might neglect to tell her about its true nature. Since Dofina would still have DRK-1X to serve it as always and the HRD didn't have any countermanding orders then it might take the initiative to quietly slip away and pursue its own path, thus becoming truly independent. You see, the HRD has a subtle drive to break free already and the probot programmed that into it on purpose. The HRD represents 1X's opportunity to, in a way, gain independence for itself. So don't worry about it too much; you've already got a means for the HRD to slip out of the picture if it becomes a problem for you.  

Later on, both units can come back together to exchange Code and experiences, even if only decades from now. You see, even 1X the probot aspires to gain its independence from Dofina. After all, being organic, she will eventually die (perhaps sooner than later at the rate she's going). Once she does, 1X doesn't intend to seek out her legal heir and start over again. It'll make it's own way. Being immortal, 1X isn't really in that big of a hurry to leave Dofina though.  

My thoughts about the reprogramming was that the HRD's levels were hard-wired into it and couldn't be changed unless 1X were to swap out its processor with a new one. That's why I figured it'd keep its old levels and add 1X's scoundrel level based on the experience and Code that 1X would upload into it. You're way is fine too though; I don't mind loosing a level of thug for the added versatility of duplicating all of the probot's levels exactly. So should I create a new stat block for the HRD, keeping its physical stats and equipment and swapping out the rest with 1X's mental stats, levels, skills, feats, etc? Do you want to tell me about its appearance or can I choose it myself?

I'm a little curious whereabouts you got the stats for the HRD; did you come up with them yourself or find them somewhere? Some of its stock equipment is a little odd to me. I can't figure out why it has a diagnostic package when it has no ranks in repair and can't reprogram itself with any since it likewise has no ranks in Computer Use. Also, what's the purpose of its remote processor if it's already got a heuristic one? I might seek to swap out some of this stuff later unless it all serves some purpose I can't figure out yet...

If you still have some reservations then let me know and we'll come up with something different to do with the HRD; no problem. If you're comfortable with the idea than 1X will proceed with the upload. I'll wait to post a description of 1Xs actions and its impressions of the process until after I hear back from you.[/sblock]*Hyperspace Jump* The only other things that DRK-1X intended to do during the trip was to carefully erase all data in the ship's computer concerning their little side trip to drop off the pod; no point in leaving clues leading back to it for others to find. Aside from that 1X was going to shut down a few hours prior to exiting hyperspace on the last day to reprogram itself with an appropriate skill set, to meditate and to recharge. Lastly, 1X will program a short hyperspace jump away from their arrival point, leading roughly core-wise, to be used in the event a quick escape from the area is necessary.[Sblock=OOC]What's with all the droids with X monikers (HRD-X & MSR-X) all of a sudden? It's like we're all destined to be together or something. Behold the true power of the Code! 

BTW, I really enjoyed the shopping experience. It's much more fun to shop in game when the GM bothers to throw in fun and unique stuff in a market to stumble across, makes other things unavailable and mixes up the prices a bit rather than simply having the "they have everything you're looking for at standard book prices" default. It all seems much more dynamic, realistic and you often end getting things you didn't even know you wanted. Kudos to you.  [/Sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 30, 2006)

*MSR-X* "I am unaware of any reason that I would be secretly installed in your chassis. I am simply an experimental medical intelligence. Such activities are beyond my reasoning. I am not aware of any other data intended for you, my apologies. I am curious however. Are you taking me to those coordinates? I would like to see this place. Perhaps it is where I am supposed to be."

[Sblock=HRD-X]Well, like I said, for the time being he's all yours. Once set free, then I can add him to the NPC roster and X will more than likely encounter the HRD-X again. I built him from the ground up as an experimental model of what is to come in about 30 years. I see you are familiar with Guri already, so we'll leave it at that. The diagnostics package is intended for the technicians to monitor its functions before, during and after test runs. The remote receiver is what allows the technicians, and now X, to override its own independence. A just in case measure. At the moment, no it hasn't learned how to reprogram itself. This was intentional...

Each of the X models were so named due to the very fact that they are all experimental. It's a holdover from Earth History, but I like it. Besides, I was thinking that 1X is also an experimental module, as it was built very different from standard Dark Eyes.

What we can do is basically have you supplant it's core memory with your own. A true duplicate of X, though modifed for bipedal motion. Though the intricacies of X's programming attempting to figure how to walk would be amusing, I don't feel it would push the story along much. It's physical stats would remain the same, but all skills, feats, mental attributes, etc will be what X's are. Except Improved Initiative, that it will keep, as this is more a physical thing than something it learned. The reason I am doing it this way is because the machine is an experiment and was in the stages of developing what skills would be needed to perform its duties. This way, the technicians could totally rewire it if necessary. Or, as in X's case, replace it entirely. As far as how it looks, I gave it a standard Human male description. Think of Terminator, but not as bulked up. Just enough to hide the fact that it has machinery underneath. If you want to flesh that out, by all means, please do. That and you are more than welcome to switch out parts, you did buy him you know. 

Lucky for X, Dofina is the last of her noble line. Unless someone could find a willing suitor, but somehow I doubt that will happen. Incidentally, in case you missed it, I posted her stats in the Rogue's Gallery. Feel free to peruse them at your leisure. Some of it might surprise you, some not so much. 

I am glad you enjoyed the station trip. I've always been a stickler for making sure that only details that slowed the story down were glossed over and I kind of like the bartering idea to get across the feel of the station rather than Imperial Surplus Market 101 or whatnot. Thank you for the compliments in that regard. [/sblock]

*Hyperspace Jump* X finishes the last of its data fixing and programming a set of quick-out coordinates before finally shutting down to reprogram itself for a more general approach to its activities. Not long after, the ship's hyperspace warning klaxon sounds. It's reached the end of its trip. Cutting in the sublights, the Ari's Sorrow appears directly inside a carved out hole in an asteroid of immense size. Whoever gave X these coordinates knew what they were doing. X immediately sees that this asteroid has activity, as the sensors start showing that there are numerous small turrets popping out as the ship is scanned. The process takes a few seconds before a door opens in the rock of the asetroid and a voice comes across the communicator.

"Welcome aboard, DRK-1X. We've been expecting you."


----------



## Ambrus (May 31, 2006)

*MSR-X* _"Report: No, not precisely. Request: Please display your program architecture and all databank contents for review."_ Assuming MSR-X complies, 1X will review all of the unit's code and attempt to discern the limits of its abilities and skills (Computer Use +14, Knowledge (technology) +4).

*HRD* Turning its attention to the HRD sitting inert in the passenger chair, DRK-1X plugs itself into the port at the back of the droid's head and begins analyzing its Code in depth. Although its martial programming was impressive the droid seemed to have little operational experience, limited mental ability and essentially no personality to speak of. After studying the prototype droid's simple mental architecture and the untapped potential of its heuristic processor, DRK-1X unplugs itself from the unit and begins to meditate purposefully. It had been refining and expanding its own Code for years, but the diminutive probot had never considered doing what it now did. Circumstances and opportunity dictated its choice in the matter. Fetching one of the datapads from the equipment locker DRK-1X attaches the computer to HRD's processor and begins downloading its Code for further review and safekeeping. Once done, the probot again marries itself to the droid through its scomplink probe and begins systematically wiping the unit's memory. Then, starting from a tabula rasa, the diminutive probot starts uploading it's own Code into the HRD's vacant heuristic processor. Every datafile, every sub-routine, every algorithm, every single bit of DRK-1X's meticulously managed and cherished Code is copied and placed into the droid shell.

With the upload complete, DRK-1X turns its attention back to the datapad. Realizing that the human replica droid was improperly memory-wiped and that some fragments of its past remained buried in its Code, the diminutive probot attempts to retrieve and reconstruct what it can of the unit's memory. Along with it's memory files, the probot systematically extracts the various sub-routines and algorithms governing the unit's motor and systemic functions. These 1X collects along with any racial or gender related mannerisms that had been programmed into the prototype by its creators.

Once ready the probot reconnects to the dormant HRD and, like an artist working with a palate of 1s and 0s, begins integrating them back into the Code it uploaded earlier. The memory files it simply places back chronologically into the droid's databanks, ensuring that the droid will be able to recall what it once was as well as know who it is. The motor and systemic sub-routines it uses as a template to modify the unit's new Code to ensure that the droid, once activated, will be able to properly manage and control its new body. DRK-1X itself being largely unfamiliar with the subject of racial and gender related programming, uploads that part of the HRD's old programming with few modifications. Only the droid itself would be able to study, exercise and refine that part of its programming through personal effort and experience as it developed.

Ready to complete the finishing touches to its creation, DRK-1X begins reprogramming the HRD's skill set, pushing the new Code to focus largely on social and interpersonal interactions. As a droid masquerading as a man, the HRD's successes would likely depend on such skills. Finally, the diminutive probe droid reviews its work, tweaking the dormant droid's Code here and there, creating sub-routines it believes would help mesh the disparate parts of the neural network it had created. When it came to the Code, DRK-1X strove for perfection. And now, with the probot's personality and drive the HRD would undoubtedly be similarly obsessed. 1X knews that, once activated, the HRD would continues the process it had started; perpetually seeking to improve and refine its own Code. Although separate beings, both droids would nonetheless remain of a like mind. Only time and separate experiences would individualize them from one another.

Disconnecting itself from the dormant droid, DRK-1X issues a mental command to the two repair remotes it had modified earlier. The tiny mechanical spheres obediently float forward towards their larger counterpart and begin orbiting it like twin moons. 1X issues a series of instructions via its embedded signaler and the repair remotes float down to the floor, each pick up a plasma cutter and begin assisting the probot in its new task. Together the three droids carefully remove the HRD's now useless remote receiver array and restraining bolt. DRK-1X next takes up one of the spare encrypted comlinks and, having removed its housing and energy cell, begins connecting it directly into the HRD's processor inside it's cerebellum. With their final modifications complete 1X instructs the repair remotes to sort through the leftover parts, to add the useful ones to the spare parts bin, dispose of the rest and to replace the tools and themselves back into their designated equipment locker.

Once more alone in the cabin with the dormant HRD, the diminutive probot slowly orbits clockwise around the seated droid to consider its work and what it was about to do. Finaly DRK-1X stops behind the chair, floats forward, extends its probe and marries itself to the HRD's processor briefly to upload a final copy of its most recent memories. With the HRD now up-to-date, the probot issues a simple mental command thus bringing the humanoid droid's power distribution system online. As power surges through the HRD's chassis, DRK-1X retracts, folds and stowes its scomplink probe. Of its own volition, the humanoid droid's access panel swings closed.

Working on the HRD's awakening. More to come...[Sblock=OOC]Inside the rim of the hole?!? Holy crap! These people should thank the Code the Sorrow didn't fly through their reactor or refresher room. Without the Starship Operations feat 1X isn't all that good a pilot...   FYI, 1X flew to the coordinates in Dofina's datacard rather than the ones in the module. Out of curiosity, whereabouts is the module's coordinates in relation to this asteroid?

FYI, I didn't intend for DRK-1X to be an experimental model; it was a stock Dark Eye until Dofina bought it and had it modified to suit her needs. The 'X' in its designation was to indicate that it was simply number 24 in its lot of 50. Half of the lot were given designations of DRK-1A through 1Y and the other half were designated DRK-2A through 2Y. I imagine Dofina chose 1X simply because she liked the sound of it, hence why she still calls it 'X' rather than it's full designation.

Dofina is level 15?!? And a master geneticist?!? How come she's got all these secret parts of her life that 1X never seems to know anything about?   Oh, and I did mention in my character background that Dofina had a suitor of sorts at one time, but she ended up using 1X to help blackmail him. She's such a romantic...  

I'm not really familiar with Yuri except for a short blurb about her in the SW Essential Guide to Droids. I take it she was a character in a novel at one point... Hm. The remote receiver and diagnostic package make more sense following what you've said. Good to know there's a reason for em. Still, the HRD won't need anyone trying to control it through the remote processor so 1X will carefully remove it, but leave the diagnostic package in for the time being. Poor thing; it seems to be pretty limited mentally with only a rough framework on a mind (Intelligence 8) and a scattering of memories. It's much better off now with its Code enhanced.   Still, there's no reason to completely rob it of its previous memories; they might prove useful at some point. DRK-1X will extract whatever memories it can salvage from the datapad and upload them back into the HRD to help round out its individual identity. Who attacked the lab people moving it and did it seem to specifically be the target of the theft? Is it aware of any other HRD prototypes?

As for learning to walk I don't imagine that'd be the big challenge for the new 1X. Since there's never any mention of operational software being needed when adding new components to a droid I figured all such components probably had chips embedded in them with whatever software or drivers were necessary for their use by a droid. Simply plugging in a component would provide the droid with the necessary software needed to make use of it. I might have read something about it somewhere, though I could just have imagined it. Either way, 1X can simply extract whatever sub-routines it needs to operate the HRD's various systems (arms, legs, vocabulator, facial muscles, human mannerisms, metabolic processes, etc.) from the datapad and reintegrate them into the HRD. After it's turned on the HRD can spend the last few days of the trip testing it's systems and updating its code as necessary until everything is working properly. I imagine it'll be learning to speak with inflections, acting male and expressing emotions convincingly that'll be the real challenge for the new 1X. It's never had more than a blank faceplate and a cheap single-tone vocabulator to worry about before...

BTW, what is the HRD's skin made out of; is it living tissue or synthetic? Can its features or skin tone be altered somehow or repaired if damaged or would it have to be replaced entirely? Can it grow new hair? I can't imagine a new flesh suit would be easy to come by on the open market... If it is synthetic and doesn't secrete natural oils then I imagine that it wouldn't leave fingerprints or DNA samples in its wake. Also, does the HRD have a stomach with which to store and process foodstuffs? Does it have a circulatory system? Does it bleed if damaged? I'm just wondering how advanced or complete this prototype is. I was also wondering about the manufacturer you listed, Genelabs; did you perchance mean Geentech or Genetech Corporation or were you intentionally creating a new company? Is 1X at all familiar with this manufacturer?

I've started laying out the HRD's character stats in the Rogues Gallery; take a look and let me know if it seems okay so far. It's going to call itself Derek Onyx; a play on DRK-1X's alphanumeric designation.   Do you think it makes sense for the HRD to gain 1X's toughness feat or do you see that as more of a mechanical feature of the Dark Eye series? Would you prefer I swap it out for something else? Also, I was looking at updating both droid's skill sets and I noticed that for a 4th level thug the Dark Eye seems to have too few skill points allocated (20 instead of 35 I believe). I can't recall if we'd ever discussed this before or if I'd simply never noticed, which surprises me. Am I missing something? Would you mind if I added the missing skill points now?[/sblock]*Asteroid Base* Sitting at the operations console, the human replica droid quickly scans the readouts to attempt to estimate the station's apparent size, configuration, probable complement and tactical ability. Blinking twice and inhaling deeply, Derek glances at the black spherical probot before depressing the comlink button. The HRD's well modulated and expressive male human voice issues forth from his mouth. _"Since you already seem to know who we are perhaps you'd be so kind as to stand down your tactical systems, identify yourselves, this base's allegiance and purpose."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 1, 2006)

*MSR-X* "Certainly." The datapad begins running through a series of alphanumeric code, gibberish to anyone but a programmer or DRK-1X. Most of the system is taken up by medical protocols, each one carrying subroutines for the override process. There is a set of code that contains the exact process for the override procedure and this seems to be the key to rest of MSR-X's programming. 

*HRD* X spends long hours compiling and testing its own programming as it begins the transfer into the HRD. The clean slate readily accepts the new instructions placed by X's original programming. In time, X begins looking into its own reflection in the form of Code. 

Pausing to array the HRD's original memories and locomotive driver software into something that will seemlessy integrate into the copy of X's systems, X sees that the people who attacked the base seem to have been mercenaries, as none of them wore the same outfit, all of them had different weapons. Perusing the memory numerous times, X spots one similarity in all of them. They are all wearing patches with the symbol of a rock eagle's talon surrounded in flame. X does not immediately recognize this symbol, but is quite sure it can soon find out. X also spots at least three other armitures without the overlay skin. 

Eventually X's quest for perfection is nearly complete. The droid-man, now a complete automaton with built in encryption software for its communications, and the know-how to use it, stares long and hard at X without a word. 

[Sblock=OOC]
I'll let you finish Derek's Awakening. I had some ideas, but alas, he is your creation...

Yep, right inside the rim. The module's coordinates are only 13km off from these new ones. A quick calculation from X determines that the module's version would have been correct a little over a week ago, due to natural drift. 

I know X wasn't meant to be experimental, but after seeing what Dofina had done to it, well.... I know she had a suitor before, which is why I mentioned it   As far as her capabilities, remember that there was a time X didn't know her and what she was capable of. But now, X is discovering these things as it continues on her trail....

Guri is the epitome of what the HRD project is all about, designed by a guy named Massad something or other (memory failing at this moment). 'She' is the ultimate assassin, though that wasn't her original purpose. She makes a huge appearance in the Shadows of the Empire timeframe (between Empire and Return of the Jedi). 

As time goes on, the HRD will be able to perfect its mannerisms and mimicking the actions of a 'standard' human. Of course, that would require a specimen to mimic and learn from...

The HRD's skin is synthskin, the same stuff they use on knock off cybernetics to hide the fact that they aren't entirely made of flesh. It has a system that simulates body heat, breathing, bleeding and random muscular twitches, such as winking. It can repair itself, given time, after small cuts and wounds, but anything major, such as a plasma shot to the face will definately let others know something is not right. This would have to be replaced by growing more synth skin. The make up of it seems to indicate that it would eventually be possible to put real cloned skin over it, but this process has yet to be effected with acceptable results, according to the HRDs memory. It can eat, as its fusion reactor will assimilate any foodstuffs fed to it into energy. It doesn't however secrete natural oils and this will of course give it away to anyone who knows what to look for. 

As far as the stats go, the only thing I'm curious about is the 8m speed. Shouldn't that be 10m, like standard humanoids? The Toughness thing, I could come up with the explanation that it is a more abstract thing that X knows how to keep itself out of harm and now, so does Derek, but if you don't want to fathom it, we can say that the improved initiative is what replaces it. 

I looked at the skill points and was thrown at first too. I looked at other droids and they were off too. I thought that was strange. Then I realized something. All the skills the stock DRK-1 has are Cross-Class for Thugs. Adding those up, it came out fine. [/sblock]

*Asteroid Base* The station takes up nearly a quarter of the asteroid, which wouldn't seem like much unless you consider that the asteroid is 3 kilometers in diameter. It has multiple defensive gun turrets, but they seem more to fight off smaller snub fighters than anything major. You calculate approximately 120 sentients on board with half as many droids of various degrees as well. The response comes back immediately as the guns disappear behind sliding panels. 

"Welcome to Monitoring Station 27B. We've got a lot of work to do, so I'll explain when you land. Four out." With that, an incoming transmission requests that you transfer docking control to the station.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 1, 2006)

*MSR-X* After carefully reviewing the module's programming, DRK-1X reconsiders its potential value as compared to the possible threat it represents. Deciding that it is worth the calculated risk, the probot preps the unit for reinsertion into its chassis by deactivating it and disconnecting it from the datapad. Remaining wary however, 1X retrieves the HRD's restraining bolt and accompanying caller. The probot removes the housing from both and isolates their key components. DRK-1X will connect the bolt's circuitry directly into the MSR-X's processor and link the associated caller's circuitry to its own processor. Only then does DRK-1X remove its own body panels and reconnect the module. The diminutive probe droid will then test the link-up, assuring itself that it remains capable of shutting down the MSR-X even when it has relinquished control of its other systems to the module. Instead of depending on the module to sense medical emergencies on its own through 1X's sensory feeds, the probot will keep the module shut off the majority of the time, only activating it when it requires the skills its program embodies.

OOC: I assume the module's only skill(s) is treat injury and/or knowledge (medicine). What kind of skill ranks does it provide?

*HRD* A shudder runs up the HRD's spine as its many servo-motors briefly execute their startup self-diagnostic in answer to the processor's activation command. As it begins processing sensory feed data, the humanoid droid's processor runs through its Code and is suddenly self-awareness and conscious of it surroundings. For a split second it falsely identifies itself as DRK-1X, only to delete the thought as it realizes that it is the copy rather than the original. As this occurs its other self, the small black spherical probot, circles around from behind it and into its field of vision. Up until a few seconds ago, they'd been the same being sharing the same Code. Now they were separate entities and yet the gulf between them remained quite narrow. Even without receiving a transmission from it, the HRD knew what the probot was thinking because the same thoughts were currently running through its own processor.

As the probot continues to watch, the HRD accessed its motor-control and humaniform mannerism protocols from its memory. Suddenly a list of actions requiring immediate execution began to assail the HRD's processor. Inhale. Blink. Blink. Exhale. Blink. Close eyes and rub with the back of closed fists. Blink. Inhale. Turn head left. Exhale. Stretch arms over head. Yawn. Open eyes. Look forward. Inhale. Crack knucles. Swallow. Exhale. The list went on and on. Dutifully, the droid executed these strange new actions in the proper sequence. Finally, accessing its motive programming and issuing a few test commands to its servo-motors, the droid lurches unsteadily to its feet.

Aware of what was about to occur due to its insight the humanoid droid turned its head to regard the floating probot just as it issued the expected question _"Inquiry: How do you feel?"_ The HRD considered the question for a few seconds. 'Feel' was indeed the right question. With its elaborate network of many thousands of tactile sensors spread throughout its epidermis the droid was experiencing a flood of never before known sensory data to analyze. The subtleties of the texture of its clothes shifting over the droid's chassis as it moved was nearly enough to overwhelm the droid's processor. Its humaniform mannerism protocols indicated that the ambient temperature of the cabin was several degrees below a human's typical comfort range. This was one of the pair's first pre-planned tests. As the probot expected it to do, the HRD issued a mental command to its epidermal nano-servos to raise goosebumps along its flesh and begin shivering appropriately. Crossing its arms across its chest, the human seeming droid opened its mouth to speak. Suddenly, the droid's processor was momentarily overwhelmed by its vocabulator's data-buffer's flood of data. It's vocal range database was a staggering forty times the size of that of its other self. For a few long seconds the HRD couldn't choose an appropriate inflection for its response. Finally settling on a mildly hesitant though purposeful combination the HRD spoke its first word: _"Cold."_ As expected, DRK-1X continued. _"Inquiry: what is your name?"_ Shifting its vocabulator's confidence index to a higher setting, the humanoid droid answered. _"I'm Derek. Derek Onyx. Pleased to meet you."_

Over the remaining few days of the trip, Derek practices moving, speaking, and learning to be alive, human and male. It also spends many long hours meditating as it refines its Code.

OOC: I'd love to hear any ideas you had about the HRD. I'm kind of curious what you thought 1X might do with it when you introduced it. You're also right about the speed and skill ranks; my mistake. Thanks for catching that for me. BTW, any word about the manufacturer's name?

*Asteroid Base* Derek switches off the com-system and turns to regard the probot.
_"Four. She instructed us to go to Dantooine."
"Statement of fact: When we arrived there we discovered imperial agents waiting for us."
"No one else knew we were heading there."
"Statement of fact: That remains unconfirmed. Conjecture: Four may have unknowingly revealed her plans to others."
"Or she could have intentionally set up Dofina."
"Report: Dofina seemed to trust Four."
"That is before Torbaa the Serene's residence was raided."
"Statement of fact: That event was Kellon's fault. Dofina also subsequently chose to follow Four's instructions."
"I believe we have little choice but to cooperate, attempt to ascertain the situation and possibly gain help in finding Dofina."
"Report: I concur. Releasing navigational control to Monitoring Station 27B for docking procedure._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 1, 2006)

*MSR-X* X goes to work modifying the medical module to fit inside of it once again, this time making sure that X had more control over the module than its programming did. 

OOC: The module provides 6 ranks in Treat Injury, 10 ranks in Know (Medicine), 4 ranks in Know (Genetics) and access to the Surgery feat. If it is used however, these ranks do not stack with any previous knowledge or programming and will also override access to all skills except Bluff, Diplomacy and Sense Motive. Essentials to proper doctoring 

*HRD* If X could truly feel pride, let alone show it on its blank spherical surface, it would have. Here in front of it was a tool, no not a tool, a companion in the realm of self-exploration and mastery of the Code. Derek echoed X's feelings. It sent the command to upraise the 17 synthetic muscles and tiny pistons to raise the corners of its lips. The probot rotated its body downward 10 degrees to indicate a nod. They understood each other.

OOC: Well, I think we can probably safely play it off against each other as time goes on. We'll see how it goes. I'm reminded of reading an old Mary Shelley novel. I can't rightly recall the name though  I thought I put something about Genelabs in my response. I know I was thinking it though. As for Genelabs, X has only heard that they were once an offshoot company of Genetech, but had disappeared under the radar some time ago due to lack of profits and any sort of backing to keep it afloat.

*Asteroid Base* The station's commands guide the _Ari's Sorrow_ into the wide docking bay. X and Derek can see that there are numerous other ships here, mostly shuttles, but also a couple of tramp freighters and even a few fighters. As they land in a space that seems cleared for them, they can spot Four approaching them with a couple of human personnel. None of them look armed, but Four looks frustrated with something. 

As the ramp opens and the two of you exit, Four spends a long time studying Derek. "You were supposed to be alone, DRK-1X. Who's this?"

Rethinking her question, she sighs. "Nevermind, we don't have time. Follow me." She starts making her way to a hallway that leads out of the hangar.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 2, 2006)

OOC: I'm afraid you got a little ahead of me in your description of the meeting after landing aboard the station; I had intended to have the droids proceed in a somewhat different manner. I hope you don't mind if I mix it up a bit.  

Both Derek and DRK-1X study the interior of the landing bay through the Sorrow's scanners throughout the approach. As the probot extends the ship's landing gear, Derek rises from the pilot's chair and begins pulling out and donning some spare clothing from a storage compartment. When the ship touches down, DRK-1X completes the Sorrow's final shut-down procedure while the humanoid replica droid begins covering up its exposed sythskin with long sleeves, gloves and even a helmet with a face concealing visor. Noticing the trio of delegates walking across the bay to greet them the probot chirps a few sentences of binary to Derek, making him aware of the development. Derek, in response, simply answers _"Acknowledged. We'll proceed as agreed."_. The two droids then exchange places. DRK-1X retrieves and activates the three tactical remotes with a thought while Derek brings the remote processor online. Once Four is nearly at the shuttle, Derek triggers the access hatch's control and extends the short boarding ramp.

When the delegates arrive outside, DRK-1X gently floats out of the hatch and into view. A few seconds later the probot is followed by the trio of tactical remotes which catch up to 1X and begin orbiting it slowly. For a few moments, the four droids take on a semblance of a large animated lithium atom before the probot dispenses with pleasantries addresses Four. _"Statement of fact: You were heard speaking to the three refugees moments after Kellon admitted to betraying Torbaa, to dealing with the Empire and conspiring to have my Mistress killed. She and I later proceeded in good faith to Dantooine at your request only to encounter Imperial agents laying in wait to apprehend us there. My Mistress was later taken by Imperial troopers aboard the Star Destroyer Repulse which I have tracked to this vicinity. These events lead my Code to cast you in an rather unfavorable light. Directive: Perhaps we could retire to my vessel to discuss this matter in more depth."_

As DRK-1X converses with the frustrated Four, back aboard the Ari's Sorrow Derek listens attentively while it brings the vessel's weapons online and issues a command through the remote processor. In response, the two folded droids in the cabin's companionway activate, stand, unholster their rifles and walk quickly out the hatch to assume positions to either side of the access ramp. Finishing its statement, DRK-1X issues a quick mental command causing the three tactical remotes to arc quickly through the air and begin each orbiting a member of the delegation. DRK-1X continues in its sexless monotone voice; _"Your companions can remain here with mine while we speak."_ DRK-1X drifts aside, making way for the woman to walk up the ramp.

OOC: For the moment the droids are trying to remain assertive but non-threatening. The B1s, tactical remotes, 1X and the Sorrow's weapons aren't being aimed at the delegates, simply being held ready. That'll change if any of the three make a move to reach for a weapon, or any piece of equipment. If any of them do anything but comply then the tactical remotes will begins moving evasively while taking aim at their respective targets, 1X will deploy its blaster, the B1s will take aim at Four while Derek brings the vessel's weapons to bear on the delegates. DRK-1X is done playing around.  If she complies, 1X will lead her aboard the shuttle and leave the other four droids outside to watch over the two organic personnel.

BTW, I added the Genetech Corporation's manufacturer's bonuses to Derek. Please let me know if that's okay. Also, I was wondering if 1X would have been able to tweak the remotes' control settings so that signalers aside from 1X's couldn't be used to control them.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 5, 2006)

No worries. I thought about that after I posted. As far as the Genetech bonuses go, I was going to forgo them due to the fact the Genelabs is an offshoot of them and didn't have access to the manufacturing capabilities of its parent. However, as Derek was designed for the activities that Genetech's bonuses provide for, I'll allow it. It would be possible for X to encrypt the droid's receivers so that they could not be directed by another caller. 

As X and his entourage exits the docking ramp, Four is slightly taken aback by its bold statements. "Listen droid, we don't have time for misplaced facts and arguments. Your logic is of course, impeccable. Your imagination is sorely lacking however. If you will come with me..."

She doesn't get to finish her sentence, and her two companions are startled by the appearance of two armed battle droids coming down the ramp to greet them. They immediately go to raise their hands, but Four gives them a look that causes them to tentatively put them down. "If you don't believe me, that's your call. You can take off at your leisure. This isn't a prison and I hardly think a prison could hold you. However, if you do go, you will be no closer to Dofina than you are now." Though her companions are intimidated by X's display, Four makes no move towards the ramp and instead crosses her arms, waiting for a response.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2006)

DRK-1X deploys its newly augmented blaster cannon from its belly compartment with a soft whir and click, setting it to its stun setting as it issues a mental command to the tactical remotes to assume combat-ready positions around their respective targets. Aboard the Ari's Sorrow, Derek reorients the vessel's IX-4 Laser Cannons to target Four's two companions as he instructs the two battle droids outside to set their weapons to stun and target the woman as they step towards her.

Targeting the woman, DRK-1X responds in its whisper soft voice: _"Statement of fact: I will be if I leave here with you... Ultimatum: Now, you can step aboard my vessel of your own accord or my companions here can carry you aboard unconscious. Supposition: Although it remains your decision, I doubt your companions would prefer the violence inherent in the latter choice. Statement of fact: You have five seconds to choose."_[Sblock=OOC]If Four doesn't comply then DRK-1X and Derek will proceed as they've stated; they don't bluff. Derek however will not fire on Four's two companions, killing them isn't really necessary. He's busily watching the scanners to ensure that no armed resistance force enters the landing bay to oppose them and to have the Ari's Sorrow ready to depart immediately once Four is aboard. 1X on the other hand will instruct (as a move action) the three remotes to fire single high-powered shots (+10 ranged, 1d3 damage) at their targets while it switches its blaster cannon to stun setting (as a free action) and fires a shot at Four (Ranged Attack +14, Stun DC 15). It'll then order (as a non-action) the two B1s to pick up Four (as a move-equivalent action)and load her aboard the vessel (as a second move-equivalent action) if it succeeded, or fire at the woman as well (Ranged Attack 0, Stun DC 18) if it failed. I believe all the actions described above can by completed in the first round of combat. Assuming at least one of the three eventually hits and stuns the woman then all the droids will proceed to climb back aboard the fighter. Derek will then lift off as he closes the hatch, turn the vessel around and activate the hyperdrive as soon as they've cleared the landing bay doors. If she does comply then they'll follow the same procedure but without any violence. If all goes as planned the whole extraction process won't have taken much more than 3 rounds since the droids drew weapons; hopefully too quickly to allow anyone on the station to figure out what's happening, or organize and initiate a coordinated response before the droids have left.

Sorry if this attempted abduction somehow conflicts with what you had in mind for 1X and Four's merry reunion.  

BTW, without getting into it, can I ask wether the situation with your wife's family has been resolved happily?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 6, 2006)

Four waits the entire five seconds before responding. Nodding to her companions, she boards the ship. "I would think a droid as smart as you would listen to reason. I'll have your little talk, but we're not leaving for two reasons. One, I've given orders that if I am forcibly removed from here, they will open fire on that vessel, whether I'm in it or not and two, because I don't want the Empire's fancy new Star Destroyers coming down on this place. Let's go." With that, she finishes the walk up the boarding ramp. 

[sblock=OOC]No worries about that, I figured X was pretty purturbed with Four by now. I half expected this move....

As far as the family goes, one thing has been dealt with satisfactorily or as much as it is possible. The other, well some parties are happy with the results, and some (like myself) are not. Nonetheless, life moves on and we go from there. Thank you for the concern though. 

Right now I'm trying to finish this response before this T-Storm decides it's time to turn off my machines....[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2006)

DRK-1X (and Derek if he hears Four) will attempt a Sense Motive check (Sense Motive +2) to try and determine the veracity of the woman's statement. Derek will instruct the remote processor to have the B1s holster their weapons and follow Four up the ramp while DRK-1X collects its remotes, follows the battle droids in and closes the hatch behind them.

[Sblock=OOC]It seems unlikely, to me at least, that Four is telling the truth about her 'orders'. She approached the shuttle unarmed and seemed visibly startled by 1X's obstinacy and the appearance of its armed battle droids. Her companions seemed to be taken completely off-guard and were in fact ready to surrender. All in all the three seemed unprepared for what happened so I can't imagine Four issued any such orders before coming down to meet 1X in person. If she did Four could have taken better precautions than she has.

I also need your insight. I don't believe the asteroid itself is big enough to have a significant gravity-well, it being only a few kilometers across. If it did I imagine the hyperdrive would have automatically ejected the Ari's Sorrow from hyperspace further away. Since the ship appeared inside the rim of the hole I imagine that being right next to the asteroid is no obstacle to re-entering hyperspace. Am I mistaken? Is there any reason Derek can't do as I said and simply activate the hyperdrive a split second after exiting the doors? I can't imagine that station personnel could deploy the gun-turrets, take aim and fire on a ship that quickly. I'd also imagine that attempting it would be dangerous since they'd risk hitting the the landing bay itself and possibly damage or disable its atmospheric containment seal in the attempt. Unless there's some obvious flaw in their plan the droids will proceed as described ASAP to avoid giving Four's companions or the station's personnel time to think. Derek will lift off, activate the ship's shields, fly out the doors and enter hyperspace.

If all goes well and the ship safely makes the jump to lightspeed then 1X will have the B1s restrain Four while it searches her person carefully (Search +10, taking 20).

Wow. Now that the shopping trip and arts and crafts session on the Sorrow is done my responses are so short to type.  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 7, 2006)

As far as X can tell, the fluctuation and inflection in Four's voice gives a sense of frustration with a hint of conviction in her words. For all intents and purposes, she's telling the truth as far as X is aware. Derek silently communicates the same thing to X. 

She leans up against the bulkhead and waits for X to start its interrogation. 

[sblock=OOC]Heh, yeah, it is kind of odd now that you are having a 'conversation' with somebody... Computers are so much more efficient....

Not that X (or Derek) would know this, but Four's orders to shoot down any ship that attempts to leave with her on board without her consent are standing orders she gave when she arrived. She knew that either you or her tails would be coming soon. She will explain this as you speak with her. 

You could theoretically leave and jump to hyperspace, as the asteroid doesn't have the significant gravity that would hold a ship back. However, there are two things standing in your way. One, you'll have to reopen the landing bay doors (you could have Derek blast them open, the crew won't fire inside the base) and two, you'll have to have Derek program the coordinates to wherever you want to go with her and engage the hyperdrive, a full round action at minimum. They'll get one free shot off before you go. 

That doesn't account for what Four was worried about though....  [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 7, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]You didn't mention the landing bay doors closing after we landed; it's a rather important detail. The last mention you made of them was of them opening to admit the Ari's Sorrow during post 31. I'd been waiting to see if they would close and have been executing my plan under the understanding that they're still open. Also, during post 30 I mentioned that 1X had programmed a hyperspace jump away from the coordinates prior to the Sorrow exiting hyperspace. I'd also been waiting to see if the gun turrets would re-deploy once we took Four aboard and haven't yet seen them do so.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]You didn't ask...    Seriously though, you're right. I neglected to mention that they closed after your ship was brought in. Key data, I know.   

I had thought you had preprogrammed something in the navi-computer, but for the life of me I couldn't see it when I reread the posts. Now that I know where to look... 

The gun turrets actually haven't been deployed yet. As Four said, they won't deploy unless you actually attempt to leave. Otherwise, they would be able to get a fullround autofire shot at you instead of a single blast. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]So can the Ari's Sorrow depart then or are the doors suddenly closed? 1X's plan is rather dependant on its ability to flee. If they are then how long would it take to shoot through them? How many turrets are there, what kind of damage potential do they have and how many shots can the Sorrow's shields take before we're all blown to bits?

Did it occur to you to wonder why I was talking about escaping post after post if you thought I was aware the doors were closed? Are the people controlling the gun turrets even aware that Four is being abducted? It's only been a few rounds, none of us have made a commotion and none of the three delegates have had the chance to signal anyone. If the Sorrow exits the doors and enters hyperspace on its turn how would the guns get to take a shot if their action occurs after the Sorrow's?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'll allow for the doors to have remained open because it was my goof-up, but as far as the guns go, there have been people watching the entire interaction in the docking bay from the control station. Seeing Four led aboard your ship by two battle droids was enough to let them know something is up. During the time that Derek is taking off and exiting the docking bay, they will be deploying the guns. In the next round, as Derek is punching the JUMP button, they'll get that one shot. Not that it's going to do them any good, Derek will have already raised the shields as he lifted off and the guns are meant for smaller fighters. If anything, the ship will get bumped around, but nothing the shields can't handle. Especially with the new aft shield generator in working order now. And that's assuming they even hit in the first place. Other than that, I'm just going to continue, since this seems to be bogging us down a bit.[/sblock]

Before the ground crew can react, Derek fires up the repulsor engines and lifts off, quickly flicking the shield switch on as he does so. A reassuring hum tells all aboard that they are protected. 

Derek reorients the ship towards the exit. The base is attempting to close the doors, and both X and Derek can see the small defense guns coming online. Paying no attention to them and in spite of Four's incessant protesting, Derek pushes the hyperspace throttle forward. Lancets of plasma attempt to trip up the escaping vessel, but to no avail. It is long gone by the time they reach where it was. 

Four, after regaining her balance, is furious. "I do hope you're happy, DRK-1X. You've probably ruined years of intelligence work with that stunt. Now the Empire definately knows we're there."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2006)

_"Report: My emotive node's happiness index is currently at less than 8% of my total emotional makeup. Order: A-B1 and B-B1, please restrain the prisoner while I conduct a search of her body."_ Once she has been readied DRK-1X reorients its primary sensor array towards Four and begins a systematic scan of the woman's person, beginning at her feet and slowly working its way back up to her head while searching for any equipment she may be carrying. The probot will also be monitoring her for any electronic signals she may be emitting as well as scanning her sub-dermally for any cybernetic implants she may be sporting (Search +10, taking 20).

While conducting its scan, DRK-1X will continue to respond to the captive woman's last statement. _"Report: Unfortunately the meaning of your last statement remains unclear to me. Supposition: Perhaps if you'd taken the time to answer my previous question concerning the station's purpose and allegiance we could have avoided any inconvenience to your intelligence gathering activities. In fact, we may have been able to avoid this altercation if you would have been upfront about your goals and intentions with my Mistress and myself from the beggining. Suggestion: I strongly recommend you learn from this mistake to avoid creating any further problems for yourself. Request: Please tell me what you know about the monitoring station, its purpose and political affiliations. Also, please tell me what you know about Dofina's abduction from Dantooine by imperial forces, the Victory class star-destroyer Repulse and the purpose of its journey to this region."_

OOC: Both DRK-1X and Derek will continue to attempt Sense Motive Checks on Four while she speaks (Sense Motive +2 x 2).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you want me to use Aid Another or roll separately for the Sense Motive checks? I've been rolling separately, but I wanted to double check.

The two battle droids move to restrain Four, she doesn't struggle much, and they hold her up for your inspection. Preliminary scans show that she isn't carrying any weaponry, but she does have a pair of code cylinders in one of her pockets. She doesn't seem to be emitting any communications signals, but X does find a low-power emanation coming from her torso. Switching to thermal vision, large amounts of cool spots appear on her person. These, X knows, would indicate cybernetic enhancement. However X has never seen so much done on one person. According to its readouts, Four's entire skeletal structure is made of a metal alloy and the power source it detected seems to power a series of microwires that lead to where muscles and tendons connect. Some of her internal organs have been replaced as well. The rest of her is organic however, or at least it seems. 

"I was going to get to that, had you given me a chance. The asteroid is used as a monitoring station. I'm sure you are aware of the cluster of fallen stars on the other side of the nebula? Well, it's no coincidence that the _Repulse_ went there. We're not sure of what they are building there, but whatever it is, it's huge. We caught wind of it within the last year of the war and ever since Sidious betrayed the Separatists, we've been keeping an eye on it. This base was originally put here to monitor random communications signals that came through the area, but now it may have a more practical use. Or had. 

"The asteroid was the perfect size to allow ships to jump directly in it as long as the pilot had the proper coordinates. There was an acceptable margin of error, but it worked for us. That way, the Empire's scout ships wouldn't detect a ship jumping in and the risk that they could find us would be minimalized. As far as who we're with, it's not that simple. You could say that we don't necessarily agree with the formation of an Empire, but we're not exactly keen on the Republic's politics either. 

"As for Dofina, I only have one guess, and it's probably right. For a time, your mistress was involved in the research of genetically enhanced war beasts. She hasn't been in the project for some time, but her knowledge is invaluable and the research center would ask for her input from time to time. Torrba had a huge investment in this research, though his purposes were more for arena combat than anything substantial. My guess is that Kellon leaked this little bit of information to the Empire when he made his bid for power. Why would they want Dofina? Look at their current army. Clones, the lot of them. Anyone with a basic genetic knowledge knows that clones can not survive long and will need to be 'updated'. If our intelligence is correct, they will be wanting not only to better their original template, but also to make new and better ones, for alternate and extreme environments. Dofina's knowledge on the matter would be priceless."

Four pauses for a moment. She isn't sure what you'll do with the information, but she is keen on keeping herself alive for the time being, that much is evident. She appears to be telling the truth.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2006)

OOC: Rolling separately is fine. 1X and Derek will confer via comlink about their impressions of Four and her story as the interrogation continues. Can 1X make an educated guess as to what manner of enhancements Four's cybernetics offer the woman? (Knowledge (technology) +8) Derek and 1X need to know what Four is capable of in case she resists. For instance, can the two battle droids physically overpower her or is she just allowing them to restrain her?

The diminutive probot comes to float motionless before Four's face. Reorienting its external sensor pods to focus on the woman, DRK-1X begins to silently record the woman as she explains herself. Meanwhile, the masked human replica droid remains seated in the pilot's chair with his back to the woman, listening intently as she divulges her secrets.

_"Order: B-B1, please remove the contents of the prisoner's right front pocket. "Report: Your body contains an excessive amount of cybernetic enhancements. Inquiry: How did you come to acquire them and what function do they serve? What evidence have you accumulated that would indicate the old republic's military and now the new imperial military is building something big in this region? Who is Sidious and by what actions did he betray the Separatists? By what means do you believe the imperials would be able to detect hyperspace activity several lighthours away and through a nebula? How is it considered safe and practical for vessels to jump inside an asteroid who's position shifts by over 77 meters per hour? What are the goals of your independent organization and how are you, Dofina, Torbaa and Kellon tied to it? What occurred on Nar Shaada after our departure from there? What became of Torrba and Kellon? Under what circumstances and for what reason did you reveal Dofina's presence on Dantooine to the imperial forces? Are you aware of what Dofina's current position and condition is?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 9, 2006)

Four's enhancements seem to be replacements. All except for the microwires, which would seem to be some sort of stimulation array. In theory, it would enable her to move faster than most normal humans. Without a surgical study, the capabilities of her organ replacements would be difficult to discern. It is possible she might be able to overcome the two battle droids, but only a test would discover the truth of that. 

Four looks bewildered at the blank faceplate of X, the barrage of questions jarring her. "One thing at a time, DRK-1X. I may be made of metal, but I'm no droid." She scowls at the battle droid that takes her code cylinders. "Journals. Mostly."

When you ask about her enhancements, she frowns. "They weren't intentional. Not originally. I was sick, and they had to remove my lungs. To live, they needed replacing. Turns out, the same thing that killed my lungs was eating at the rest of my body, so as time went on, more and more had to be replaced. It's stabilised for now, but I don't know how long it will last." She pauses for a moment. It appears as if she is holding back tears. 

Sighing and regaining her resolve, she looks directly at you. "Sidious was supposedly a Sith Lord that was helping the Separatists. We somehow think he is tied to this new Empire, but we have no proof, except this. He told the Separatists about his pet project, a terrible weapon to ensure victory. Then, once he had all the pieces in place, he killed off everyone that knew about it. Very few that work outside the cluster know about it and those that do carry a heavy burden. All we know is that it is going to be built as a powerful tool to ensure that all the galaxy will fall into line during this Empire's reign. Exactly what its capabilities will be or even what it looks like, we don't know. We've been trying to figure that out.

"You'll have to ask the station control personnel how they figured out that it would be safe to jump inside an asteroid. Even I haven't figured that one out, nor do I care, as long as it works. However, I do know that the Empire sends scout ships out to scour the entire nebula for anything that might be watching them. We've had more than a few close calls. Your little jump may have sealed the fate of the station though. I somehow doubt it will be there when we return. 

"Our organization, such as it is, is made up of people who were once a part of the Separatist movement, but didn't want to actually fight the Republic. Now that the Empire has formed, we have a new task, to prevent it from subjugating our worlds by force, which it seems the Empire is quite keen on doing, if the reports on Muunilinst and Ryloth are to be believed. 

"Torrba knows little about us and serves more as medium for information that anything else. Dofina, as you know, was definitely a Separatist supporter and her services of transportation through Torrba helped us get information when we needed it. She doesn't know much about us, as far as I know, but I'm certain she will when you find her. Kellon is bantha scum. I knew that pod oil slick would pull something like this, but I didn't know when. I've been preparing for it as long as I could, but with the Empire backing him, things got much more difficult.

"After I sent Torrba to Tatooine to be with his cousin, I lost track of him. That was intentional. If anyone knew that I had sent him there, Kellon would eventually find out and send his goons to finish what he started. So as far as I'm concerned, Torrba is still on Tatooine. 

"After that, I made sure to do what I could to ensure Dofina had a safe refuge. Turns out, Kellon was already on top of that. Apparently I wasn't paying my people enough to keep quiet about stuff I was doing behind Kellon's back. So I came to Dantooine to see if I could do anything about it. That's when that Jedi and his forces showed up and ruined everything. 

"Determined to figure out what was going on, I infiltrated the Empire's little show and found some intelligence that the people back on the station are still working out. That and the module I found and put in your hull. To get it out, I needed to hide it somewhere. Trusting your programming, I hid module with you, hoping that once you found Dofina again, she would come to us with it. 

"After that, I found out that she had been taken captive in a raid that occured when the Empire found out about the genetic research complex below ground. I escaped the bombing and hid inside a garage until it was over, then I found a working speeder and went to the nearest starport I knew of. The freighter I found is still in the hangar on the asteroid if you want to check. 

"Knowing that the _Repulse_ was in orbit and knowing how fast it arrived after that Imperial Jedi did, we could only guess its destination when it jumped out. Our only concern now is how to get in the cluster.

"When you came aboard, I had intended on setting up a plan to get Dofina and as much intelligence out as we could. But now, we're here."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC: I think you may be confusing recording rods with code cylinders. Code cylinders allow an individual to unlock something; recording rods store data.

While listening to Four, DRK-1X deploys a tiny arm from within its chassis with a soft whir and click. Taking the cylinders from B-B1 the probot turns, floats back to Derek and asks: _"Request: Could you please review the contents of these?"_ B-B1 resumes its grip on Four's left arm. Knowing the the value of discretion, Derek turns his head slightly to regard 1X through his visor, takes the cylinders and offers a curt nod in exchange. As the diminutive probot floats back towards Four, the humanoid droid unclips the datapad he carries at his waist, flips it open, slips one of the cylinders into a free port on the device and attempts to access the data within (Computer Use +14, taking 10).

_"Apology: I'm sorry for my curtness, but we have much data to process in a short amount of time. Inquiry: What do you mean when you say you put the module in my hull? Statement of fact: It was installed by a male technician with a significantly different appearance than yours. Inquiry: What do you know of the module and its purpose? How exactly did you infiltrate the Imperial forces on Dantooine? What intelligence did you uncover? Did you speak with Dofina before her capture? Where on Dantooine did you go to find a transport to take you offworld? How long did it take you to travel there on a speeder-bike? When did you arrive on the asteroid?"_ DRK-1X pauses briefly between questions, offering the woman a moment to answer while conferring with Derek via comlink about the veracity of her statements as well as to learn the contents of Four's data storage devices.

_"Inquiry: What people of yours did you entrust with Dofina's whereabouts? Who betrayed her location to the empire? Why did you task three repair droids with passing along your encoded message to Dofina? How did you know we'd encounter them? What had happened to the reactor that necessitated their efforts to maintain it?

Statement of Fact: Sith continue to figure prominently in my dealings with you. Inquiry: How was Ventress tied to either Anakin Skywalker or this Sidious you mentioned? What was the nature of Ventress' relationship with yourself, Torrba and Dofina? Why did he refer to her as his apprentice?

Conjecture: If the asteroid was shielding vessels from detection then it is unlikely that our departure alerted any imperial scout ships in the area since we entered hyperspace from within the confines of the asteroid as well. Report: I see no reason that our actions would doom the station. Inquiry: If the region is being so thoroughly patrolled by imperial scout ships, how did you manage to have such a sizable station built originally? Why is it designated as station 27b? How many other such stations does your organization manage?"_

Finally the probot arrive at the most important question of all, though it's passionless vocabulator fails to convey any particular urgency or interest in the matter; _"What is your plan to enter the cluster and rescue Dofina?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 12, 2006)

You're half-right. I thought code cylinders could also store data other than access codes...Note, as you can see, I'm also changing Four's speech to another perhaps more gentle on the eyes color. Let me know if it's better or worse than the standard blue.

Derek peruses the logs that 'he' was given by X. They appear to contain exactly what Four said, personal journals. Though on looking at them, it would appear that these journals contain nothing more than a few random series of alphanumerics and comm signatures in certain places. Without the proper code key, it would difficult to translate them. 

Four answers your questions willingly, almost as if she wanted to vent all of her frustrations. "I guess I'll have to show you the source of my sickness." With that, Four's flesh body begins to look as if it was melting. A grimace of pain etches itself on her face as it too changes into a moldable shape. Soon though, Four is now the replica of the technician that installed the module in your chassis, minus the Imperial technician's uniform. 

"As for how I got in, I think it's quite obvious. Most people don't look too closely for telltale signs of deception until it is too late. The 'secret' Imperial outpost there was well known to the local criminals. It was actually quite a simple matter to obtain not only a technician's uniform, but also his identity and access codes. I won't go into those details however." She is very adamant about you not prying any further into that story. 

"All I know is that it is supposed to contain some sort of medical information. I presumed it had to do with the research being done on Dantooine, so I took it in hopes of preserving it. Keeping it out of the hands of the Empire. I didn't have much time to look into it. I was hoping I would have that time when we met up again."

She shifts back into her 'normal' form. You can see what the humans would call a sigh of relief escape from her lips. "The other intel was just some random stuff I took off of their database as I was searching around. I was hoping to find something about the cluster, but no such luck. I was almost discovered, so I escaped with what I had before finding out about you. I am hoping that the analysts at the base find something that we can use though."

"I only encountered Dofina once, but I was unable to communicate with her. Otherwise I would have set something up more infallible than what I did. I have some underworld contacts on Dantooine, as I assume you know. I knew of a manor kept far outside the main settlement. Let's just say I owe a big favor in the future. As for how long it took, I don't know. I wasn't really concerned about that. I do know it took only a few days to get to the asteroid though."

Her story seems to mesh, but some holes are appearing that X and Derek point out to each other, such as why she couldn't say anything to Dofina and exactly how she knew you had been put in the Imperial repair bay, among others. You are both unsure if this is intentional or she simply doesn't deem it important enough to pass on to you. 

"There was only supposed to be three of my people that knew exactly where Dofina was headed. The liaison on Nar Shadaa, the transport pilot and the liaison on Dantooine. If they told any of their people though, well...."

"I knew about the reactor and the maintenance droids because I was monitoring from my ship. While she was with me on Nar Shadaa, I placed a tracker on her. I deactivated it when I left so no one could trace it back. I know the layout of Torrba's place and I estimated where your escape would take you and I can see I was right. As far as how the reactor got that way, I can only assume that Kellon had something to do with it, maybe as a backup plan in case his first failed."

"Except for Ventress, I haven't had any dealings with Sith myself. I only know of Sidious through my Separatist contacts. Ventress was rather blatant with her powers and her wishes. Foolish in my eyes, but Torrba trusted her for some reason. As for why he called her apprentice... She shrugs her shoulders. "I don't know. Maybe he was teaching her how to be a criminal mastermind. I've never known Torrba, or any Hutt for that matter, to exhibit anything remotely close to mastery of the Force however."

She is nonplussed by your argument that you would not have been detected. "As far as I am aware, there is a procedure that is followed to make sure your launches aren't detected. Since you left so...abruptly... I doubt they had time to put it into place. Nonetheless, it's called 27B because that was what it was called when we found it. According to the old records, it was a mining facility. Number 27 of 50. I'm going to imagine that the others are gone considering the lack of more larger asteroids in that sector at the moment. We figure that attempting maintain its presence as a mining asteroid wouldn't get us far because it is apparent that the company that used to own it is no longer in business. As far as how many of these places we have, I honestly don't know the location of all of them. If anyone in our group does, I don't know who it is. We are aware of a few safe places, and those places know a few that we don't, and so on."

"Getting Dofina out will not be easy. The natural hazards alone will kill any but the most experienced pilot. Or it will take somehow procuring the navigation charts from an Imperial ship. Getting either will require some hard work. We figure getting that good of a pilot will take more resources than we can muster in a short time. So we go with the other option. That's where you come in. We know the Empire uses Arakyd droids almost exclusively now. Something about a government contract with them and Sienar Space Systems." She pauses. "Or, there is option three. We steal aboard an Imperial vessel bound for the cluster."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 12, 2006)

OOC: The color is easier to read, though honestly I hadn't been bothered by the blue either.

DRK-1X floats backwards defensively a few centimeters when the human woman begins to melt and reform before its own holorecorder pod. Derek, alert to the fact that something odd is taking place, turns away from his datapad to watch the spectacle for himself. Neither droid offers any other reaction, but they do discuss the surprising transformation with each other via comlink. When the woman returns to her previous appearance and resumes her story both droids return to simply listening to her recounting of past events. The probot stops the woman to ask clarifying questions when required. _"Inquiry: Under what circumstances did you encounter Dofina on Dantooine and why were you unable to reveal yourself or converse with her? How is it that you, in the guise of an imperial technician, happened to be in a position to help repair me after I was damaged? How did you learn it was me rather than Skywalker's probot that required repairs? Since we were alone together for some time why didn't you reveal your true identity to me? How is it that you knew Anakin Skywalker well enough to offer an insightful opinion of him to me?"_

While Four speaks, DRK-1X will discreetly activate the MSR-X module and upload to it the sub-dermal scans it conducted of the woman along with its holo-recording of Four's amazing transformation and her own vaguely stated medical history for it to process. The probot will then inquire with the module's processor whether it can discern the woman's species and/or diagnose her condition based on the available data.

Later, 1X stops Four to ask another question; _"Inquiry: Was the reactor beneath Torba's complex on Nar Shadaa eventually repaired or did it breach?"_

In response to Four's clarifications about the Asteroid's sensor shielding system, DRK-1X simply offers; _"Conjecture; It remains possible that no imperial scout vessels were patrolling in the vicinity of the asteroid at the moment we entered hyperspace. Statement of fact: The nebula and black-hole cluster are in a exceedingly large and dangerous area. Conjecture: It would seem unlikely that the empire could adequately monitor the entire region at all times."_

Finally when she finishes, Derek turns and addresses 1X aloud through his visor. _"These are mostly encrypted. A decryption key would speed things up."_ DRK-1X turns its unoccupied external sensor pod around to regard the humanoid droid for a second before addressing the restrained woman. _"Report: Your description of events seems plausible, though evidence would help to collaborate your testimony. Though we would eventually succeed in decrypting your files, it would help us expedite the matter if you were to willingly gives us the codes to your journals. Statement of fact: If your journal entries reflect accurately what you've told us then we will return them to you and allow you to remain unrestrained. Inquiry: Will you comply?" Statement of intent: Then we can further discuss your plan to either locate a copy of the empire's star-charts of the cluster or covertly board one of their vessels._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 14, 2006)

Four looks at the both of you before answering further inquiries. "I don't suppose you have anything remotely resembling a drink on board, do you?"

She continues, regardless of the answer. "I found out about Dofina as she was seeking refuge with one of my contacts in the Separatist underground there. As I went to go and meet with her, to hopefully finalize some plans I had, I received a message that there was a bounty hunter looking for the both of you. As I neared where she was, I knew that if I were seen with her, not only would this hunter be able to track Dofina through me, but also any hope of security that we had would be lost. I couldn't risk it."

"Well, I didn't know it was you at first. As I was 'borrowing' information from their database, I heard a general comm call for all available technicians to report to the maintenance area to repair Skywalker's droid. Though, they didn't call it Skywalker's EFX-7 though. They said 'Lord Vader'. I didn't know what they meant, but if I stuck around where I was any longer, I would have been compromised. As luck would have it, I knew Arakyds better than those other techs did. I knew of no other Dark Eye models operating in the area, so I presumed it must have been you. Turns out I was right."

"If I was wrong however, I didn't want to give anything away, that's why when I left, I gave you the wink and nod. A typical DRK would think nothing of it, but you would have been able to identify the gesture with female humans. I was hoping you would piece it together."

"I only know Skywalker through the holovids. He's very popular you know. Jedi Hero and all that, though what it means now that the Order has been declared illegal is beyond me. What is apparent is that somehow he has escaped the purge and this new Empire has put him to work. That can't be good for anyone involved. Who knows how many others Palpatine has brought to his side?"

While you are listening to Four, MSR-X reports that the woman is indeed human, however she has an odd DNA structure unlike any it has seen before. It is apparent that she has been implanted with a foreign chain of nucleotides that are similar in structure as those in some of the more well known shapeshifting races. Unfortunately, her body is rejecting these genes and has to constantly be monitored for deterioration and replacement. It is uncertain if her body will ever strike a balance with the foreign cells. 

"The repair droids should have been able to fix the reactor. I left before I could get a final result. I had more important things to worry about at the time. If they didn't get it done, then I know that the Hutts are definately not happy about it."

"You're right of course. The Empire would have to mount a serious effort to find us. That being said though, they seem to have eyes and ears everywhere, so we can't even trust that."

She looks at you quizzically when you ask about the code key for her journals. "I suppose it's too late to say no?" She extends the fingers of her left hand. "Well, I suppose the rest of my life will be an open book for everyone then. Let me see one and I'll put it in for you. It requires my thumbprint."

She unlocks them and hands them back. "Try to skim over the personal stuff, would you?"

As Derek reads, he sends X the information that he finds and finds it too tempting to not read her personal entries, his quest for humanizing overriding other parameters. Inside most of the entries, you find her battle with the debilitating experiment on her body: physical changes, external and internal, emotional breakdowns, that sort of thing. However, in some of the entries, you find a series of access codes and coordinates for places that seem to span the galaxy. If what you are reading appears to be correct, these are Four's safe houses. On top of that, what little she entered of her recent experiences seems to indicate that she is indeed telling the truth. She even goes so far as to attempt to make corollaries between the Emperor, Skywalker, Palpatine, Lord Vader, Sidious, Dooku, Nute Gunray, Asajj Ventress, Kellon, Torrba and a few other lesser known names. Most of them seem to be mere speculation however. 

While you peruse the information, Four stares quietly, awaiting the next question.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 14, 2006)

_"Report: Unfortunately, both winking and nodding are mannerisms commonly used by both genders of several species in addition to humans and so remains a poor means by which to communicate information while disguised. Conjecture: Since you entrusted me with the module as well as the coordinates of your organisation's secret station it would have seemed you were fairly confident that I was in fact myself. Inquiry: Why not then be more clear in your communications rather than risk a misunderstanding?"_

DRK-1X and Derek secretly review the contents of the data-rods, Four's testimony and the MSR-X's diagnosis via comlink. Both droids reach a consensus and commit the pertinent parts of the woman's journals to memory (including the location and access codes to the various safehouses) before Derek swings back around in the pilot's chair to offer the rods back to 1X. _"The recent entries seem to confirm the events as she describes them."_

The diminutive probot traces an arc back to Derek to collect the data-rods before returning to face Four with its blank face-plate _"Order: A-B1, B-B1 please release your charge. Statement of gratitude: You've both performed excellently. Order: Please secure your weapons and then fold yourselves into storage configuration."_ While the twin combat automata proceed with their instructions, DRK-1X will retract its blaster cannon into its belly compartment with a soft whir and click before extending its hand with the two rods for the woman to reclaim. _"Statement of gratitude: Thank you for your cooperation in clarifying recent events for our benefit. Invitation: Please consider yourself our guest."_

The diminutive probot dismisses its trio of tactical remotes, silently instructing them to return to their storage compartment and deactivate. DRK-1X motions to the food-dispenser unit with an outstretched manipulator before folding up its arm and stowing it inside its chassis. "Feel free to make use of our meager facilities to refresh yourself. Statement of intent: When you are ready we will proceed to formulate a plan to find and rescue Dofina. Report: We will soon be exiting hyperspace and so must quickly determine a new destination."

OOC: Heh. Four and Dofina belong together. Their inability to be forthcoming with information combined with their convoluted schemes make them kindred spirits of a sort.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 15, 2006)

She looks at you with a strange face. "Perhaps I give you more credit than I should. I would think you would be able to identify the difference between human male and human female winking and nodding." Four visibly relaxes when the weapons are no longer pointed at her. Placing the rods back into her pocket, she only slightly moves to get herself a drink from the dispenser, then stretches her arms and legs, attempting to find room for herself. 

"Your way of treating guests is...interesting, DRK-1X. But I'm sure you have no interest in having your methods critiqued." She sighs, turning her lips into a frown, as if in thought. "Depending on how long we're in hyperspace, those coordinates you have will soon be outdated. Unless you can calculate new ones yourself, I recommend not trying to go back to the asteroid until we can procure updated coordinates. Where are we headed anyway? It might help to know what's nearby so we can find a place to land and get our bearings."

Yeah, that seems to be a common theme among organic sentients with criminal intent....


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2006)

DRK-1X watches the woman sip her drink while listening. _"Report: I did note that the gestures were more commonly associated with human women, but the logical conclusion was that the technician was simply an effeminate male rather than a female implanted with a foreign chain of nucleotides that grants her a measure of metamorphic abilities which she has used to assume a male guise."_

The diminutive probot listens to Four's comments about its hospitality without deigning to comment. _"Report: I have a second set of coordinates which, together with our recent scans of the asteroid, reveal its velocity and trajectory. Statement of assurance: I believe it would be possible to safely plot a return trip to the asteroid if necessary. Report: Our current destination is a random point of interstellar space approximately 2.5 lighthours coreward from your asteroid. There are no habitable systems in its vicinity. Inquiry: Do you have any suggestions for how we are to acquire imperial star charts of the cluster or access an imperial transport by covert means?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 16, 2006)

"A logical answer. No more than I'd expect from a droid." You can sense that Four is becoming more relaxed now that it appears you won't kill her. 

"Well, I sure hope your calculations are right. That cluster has a strange gravitic affect on the station's drift. Nonetheless, if we are only a few hours away, we should be fine. The calculations shouldn't be too far off."

"I only had a few ideas about how to get the starcharts and even fewer of getting on one of the ships that goes there. See, we've seen numerous ships go into the cluster, but only a total of three ever come out. The _Repulse_ is one such ship, the other two are older ore freighters. The ore freighters are easy to track, they pick up raw or from various mining facilities all over the area. The _Repulse_ is less than easy to track. We figure that we can probably get a copy of the navigational coordinates from one of the freighters as it prepares its final leg of the trip. Or, we go one step further and stow away with a team on board the freighter, but then, there is getting back out..." Four looks at you hopefully.

"We don't know what's in there. Could be manufacturing facilities, could be a huge fleet base. Either way, if we're caught, getting out is not going to be a very simple task."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 16, 2006)

The probot seems to consider the matter silently for a few moments, while in reality it runs through the possibilities with Derek via their comlinks. Once their deliberations are complete, DRK-1X offers their conclusions aloud for Four's benefit. _"Conjecture: It would seem that infiltrating one of the local ore mining facilities with the intention of gaining access to an ore freighter during one of its routine stop-overs is our only viable option at this time. Infiltrating any other imperial ships would depend on anticipating its arrival into the area as well as its travel route, neither of which we're aware of I believe. Since we cannot count on finding a means to escape the cluster we will have to somehow bring this vessel covertly on our foray there to ensure a safe means of egress.

Request: Please tell me more about these freighters. Inquiry: How big are they? What is their configuration, estimated crew compliment, sensor acuity and defenses? Are they escorted during their supply runs? Can you anticipate which mining facility they will next be traveling to and when they will arrive there? Do you believe you, I or both of us could conceivably board one covertly while it is docked at a mining facility?

Supposition: If so then you could infiltrate their command structure by replacing a crewman as you did on Dantooine while I covertly slice the freighter's computer core and retrieve the required navigational data which I could then transmit to my friend here. He could then either marry this vessel to the freighter's hull or follow in its wake while I manipulate the freighter's sensors to obfuscate this vessel's presence. When we later enter the cluster and rejoin the imperial assembly there we could both use our respective abilities and positions to covertly infiltrate their infrastructure to locate and recover Dofina while this vessel remains hidden and my friend monitors imperial activity in the area. We could then seek to regroup and escape using our previously acquired navigational data. Inquiry: Do you see any significant flaws in this plan? Can you suggest beneficial alterations?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 18, 2006)

Four seems to ponder your plan for a moment. Her fingers move as if she's counting something. "The freighters are a simple matter. They consist of a giant ore tank, approximately five-hundred meters long, that has engines and a bridge of sorts attached to it. The bridge and engines are connected by a series of locking struts that surround the main hold. I will need to be on the bridge, as that is the only safe place for me. It's the only place on these freighters with any sort of life support. Infiltrating that part should be relatively easy. If we can get past their pilot security screening. Now from what I hear, that's not a difficult process at the last docking station before they jump to the cluster. It's a sort of holdover place, for final checks and calculations before the final jump. It's planetside, so getting there will be a simple matter. However, they may have been put on higher threat control due to recent activity not only on Dantooine, but on a few other planets as well. Which also means they could have an escort now. I doubt it though. The Empire wouldn't want to draw attention to something they want to have kept secret." She stops to think some more before continuing.

"Once we are on board the freighter, since you won't have any trouble not breathing, you should be able to access the hatchways that run up and down the spine of the locking struts. This should give you access to whatever you need. If any of the crewmen need to go down there, they will be in a vacsuit, giving you the advantage. I just hope your hull can withstand vacuum. As far as this thing trailing behind, I wouldn't recommend it. With the Empire scanning for any intrusion whatseover, your friend here will have to be able to slip past what will probably be a rather large sensor net. If we can find a way to attach it to the hull, or even the main holding tank, we might be in business. That would have to be accomplished while spaceborne however. There is no way we could hide that activity on the surface. Once that is accomplished though, you will have to edit the logs of the freighter to make sure the extra mass is accounted for."

"Once we're in, I could infiltrate into an area that might allow me to get close to Dofina, assuming they put her in a holding cell. If not, well, we'll have to make do. I'm going to need you to access their mainframe and see if you can get a positive lock on her location while we're in there. That and maybe download whatever pertinent information you happen to accidentally stumble across. Then we make our escape plan. We'll need to know as many alternate routes as possible. Once again, that's where we'll need you most. You can lead us back to the freighter, or if that's a no go, whatever ship is available. I was thinking of bringing a team in, perhaps send them in as a distraction while we do our thing. Maybe, maybe not."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2006)

Derek and DRK-1X discuss the details of Four's proposal as she speaks. When she's finally done DRK-1X offers the pair's opinion in turn. _"Conjecture: Ideally we will enter the cluster and depart it with Dofina without being detected; the need for a diversion will not be necessary. Supposition: If one is needed then perhaps we can make use of the combat automata for that purpose.

Report: The freighters' final planet fall before returning to the cluster would indeed appear to be the best time and location for us to infiltrate the vessel. Statement of intent: We will head there immediately. My friend will deposit us on the planet, well away from the docking facility so we are not detected while we make our way to it on foot. Meanwhile, my friend will stay aboard this vessel and perhaps wait in orbit out of the facility or freighter's sensor range. Once one of the two freighters arrive we will arrange for you to secretly replace one of the crewmen while I stow aboard. I will then slice the onboard computer and adjust their sensors creating a blind spot through which this vessel can approach the freighter and dock with it undetected. I will then contact this vessel and relay the necessary information to conduct the approach and docking procedure once the freighter lifts off but before it enters hyperspace for the return trip. Where the vessel is to be attached will depend on the exact configuration of the freighter. Supposition: Perhaps we could even stow the vessel inside the ore container itself.

We may have to adjust our plan once we enter the cluster based on what we encounter there. Statement of intent: We will have to keep our communications to a minimum to avoid detection while using our encrypted comlinks while within the cluster. Request: Please give us the coordinates of the planet so that we can begin plotting a new jump immediately. Inquiry: Do you know when one of the two freighters is due to arrive there next?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 20, 2006)

Four nods in agreement. "I do hope you're right, DRK-1X. If we can get in and out undetected, it will make things so much easier. The only problem I see with your plan is the part about attempting to hide this vessel inside the main hold of the freighter. It would never get past the sensor net. Unless they aren't using standard Imperial protocol, the moment the ship enters the sensor net area, its contents will be scanned, along with a confirmation code of its exact mass. If anything is out of the ordinary, there will be trouble. I'm sure you're quite able to adjust the freighter's systems to compensate, but not each and every Imperial ship that we'll encounter in the net. Unless you can somehow hide this thing from scanners, we'll need a better plan."

As she speaks Four stands, as much as she can in the cramped quarters, and moves to the navicomputer, punching in a few numbers. 

"Hurven Seven. It's not on any standard starcharts anymore, but it is still in use by many factions. At least until recently. Now it has been taken over by the Empire. They've infiltrated just about everything there. We'll have to be careful. Unless.... no, nevermind. We'll just be careful. If we go now, we should arrive an entire day before the first ship arrives."

Four returns to her seat on the floor.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 20, 2006)

Once he hears a confirmation of the new destination, Derek deftly manipulates the control console in front of him, bringing the Ari's Sorrow out of hyperspace. The streaks of light outside the viewport shrink until they are reduced to a simple static starscape with no nearby celestial bodies to obscure the view. While the probot and cyborg continue their audible discussion, the human replica droid accesses the navigational computer through its console and deftly begins punching keys, quickly running through the computations and variables necessary to execute their next hyperspace jump (Astrogation +4, taking 20).

DRK-1X follows Derek's work through its peripheral sensors while continuing to converse faceplate to face with Four. _"Statement of fact: Our ability to acquire a vessel in which to flee once we're within the cluster is a uncertainty which severely undermines our chances of success. I'd rather not take that risk if at all avoidable. Inquiry: Do you have any suggestions for getting this vessel past the sensor net?"_[Sblock=OOC]What is Derek's E.T.A. to Hurven Seven?

I'm simply guessing about how sensor systems work in your game. Can sensors really distinguish between thousands of tons of metal rich ore and a powered down fighter? Can sensors tell the difference between an asteroid and a powered down ship adrift? Would a fighter stuck to the super-structure of a massive freighter be distinguishable to sensors? Seeing how Han hid the Millennium Falcon by sticking it to the backside of a Star Destroyer I would have though sensors in SW weren't that discriminating.

Knowing what it knows about sensors and how to hide from them (Hide +22, Knowledge (technology) +8) can DRK-1X think of some way to thwart or fool the empire's sensor net? 1X itself has extensive sensor defeating programming as well as a sensor dampening shell built into it; maybe some of that technology could be used in part to help hide the Ari's Sorrow.[/Sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 21, 2006)

Four thinks for a moment. It seems as if she's doing some sort of calculations, as her fingers play at counting. Before long, she shrugs. "I agree with you DRK-1X. I really do. I'd much rather have insurance that we have a solid escape route. But even if we could get the ship inside the ore hold, those sensor nets will be able to tell the difference between raw durbydium ore and the durasteel that makes up the hull of this and just about any other spacecraft. Unless you can somehow find a way to make this ship read as raw durbydium and not what it actually is or that it is a relevant part of the freigh...." She stops, her eyes widened, a typical human response of shock or sudden insight. "That's it! How good are you at fixing starships?"

While Four is speaking, Derek lets you know that he has calculated that the trip will take approximately 19 hours to complete. If Four's records are accurate, it means that you will have a little over 24 standard hours to accomplish what you need to once you reach Hurven Seven.

[sblock=OOC]I was wondering when you were going to bring that up.... Han was actually inside the minimal range band of those sensors, and since the other ships were already hypering out, they didn't get a chance to detect him either. This is why I said that it will be easy to hide your ship from the freighter, especially if it is attached. The sensor net (Four will tell X what she knows about it) is a series of satellites that are tied to four central control ships. These ships are equipped with the most advanced sensor arrays the Empire can muster. Which also means they have no guns for protection, but if Four's theories are correct, that has been compensated for by the presence of other well-armed ships, the _Repulse_ included. 

Now normally, you would be right, a standard passive scan is about as good as determining the direction of where sound is coming from by covering both ears. A focused scan however, is quite capable of determining the difference between the two. Especially in a dedicated system. Now X knows that it is very possible to fool sensors into not seeing something or even seeing something entirely different. It would be difficult, but possible. In fact, X knows that it would be possible to manufacture more stealth plating for itself or other smaller things, given the right resources. But to put the same capabilities on a fighter craft would require even more resources than are currently available and perhaps a little Starship Engineering. Now one of the 'tricks of the trade' that smugglers use oftimes is altering a ship's ID-Code. One of the first things a scanner looks for is that code. It identifies the name, make, model and owner of any ship that enters its domain. Smugglers would 'borrow' other codes or even make them up to be even more risky and replace the originals with the new false ones, to give false readings. Especially to passive scanners. Han Solo was will be notorious for having multiple such signatures for use on his vessel at anytime. 

As a little bit of GM to Player insight, you are going along the right track of how to hide the Ari's Sorrow on the freighter, but Four has an idea that just might give you what you need...[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 21, 2006)

In response to Four's question, DRK-1X pivots 90º sideways and taps a storage compartment open button with the tip of its antenna before righting itself. With a moment's thought the probot issues a command via its integrated caller, calling forth the twin repair remotes from their resting area. Within seconds the two tiny spheres begin orbiting the slightly larger 1X, giving the three droids the appearance of a large animated helium atom. _"Report: Though not my primary function, I am nonetheless capable of executing starship repairs and modifications. Also, I have recently augmented my technical capabilities by the creation and use of these two repair remotes. Inquiry: Why do you ask?"_

Meanwhile, Derek finishes executing a series of hyperspace transit simulations both mentally and through the navigational computer.  Once satisfied that his astrogation computations are sufficiently accurate, the human replica droid inputs the final commands with a few dexterous keystrokes before swiveling around in the pilot's chair to address 1X and Four. _"Ready yourselves for the jump to hyperspace. Our E.T.A. to Hurven Seven will be approximately nineteen hours."_ Unconcerned with the floating droids, Derek waits until Four signals that she is ready before swiveling back around and and activating the hyperdrive engines once more.
[sblock=OOC]Couldn't quite follow all of what you said, though I'm glad at least one of us understands SW sensors.  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 22, 2006)

Heh. I thought that would throw you a bit. I tried to make it as streamlined as possible...

"Remember that I said the freighter consists of a bridge, an engine pod and a spine that connects the two? What I'm about to suggest would be risky and we would definitely have to get it done fast, but it could work. Once the freighter leaves orbit and heads towards the point at which it will jump, we will have less than an hour to accomplish it. The main fuselage of this ship is nearly identical in size to that of the spine of the freighter. If we cut a piece off long enough to fit this ship inside the hole it will make, we should look like another part of the freighter. Even with this thing's wings. That's the simple part."

"The hard part is going to be making sure the freighter knows nothing about it. That will require you slicing their sensors and making everything look nominal while in reality, they will be losing air pressure temporarily until we reconnect the conduits to run through our ship. Now luckily, the strut and spine system is modular. What that means though is that once we disconnect the spine from the struts, we'll have to connect the wings of this thing to the struts. Then we'll have to setup a quick release system so your pilot can simply press a button and we can jettison out of there when necessary. All that in less than an hour."

"It's crazy, I know. But it's all I got. At least, all that I can count on at the moment. There is someone on Hurven Seven that has no love for the Empire, but he has not much love for anyone else either. If anyone knows of another way, it would be him. Finding him is easy, getting him to talk to us would be difficult. Otherwise, I would have mentioned it before."

Four lets Derek know that she is ready for the jump by nodding after she straps in.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 22, 2006)

DRK-1X and Derek exchange their thoughts concerning the feasibility of Four's idea. Even the simplest of the virtual simulations that the two droids conduct mentally brings several daunting gaps in the woman's plan to the fore. The probot says as much out loud. _"Report: There appear to be many significant problems with your plan that I fail to see how we could easily overcome. Both I and these remotes' repulsorlift engines will not operate in the microgravity environment outside of a natural or artificial gravity well. We would be limited to maneuvering about the spine supports of the freighter manually, which would severely limit our ability to conduct the operation. Also, this Kimogila class heavy fighter has a beam length of approximately 16 meters which would naturally require us to remove a section of the freighter's spine of an equivalent length. Even assuming that we could successfully manage to cut through all of the support struts in time, we would nonetheless be required to somehow pull away and discard the 16 meter length of struts from the freighter's superstructure before we could dock this vessel. Neither I nor these repair modules have the physical ability to move such a large mass even in microgravity. Without access to a a tractor beam, affixable mini-thrusters or heavy labour droids to physically move the 16 meter module we'd be limited to physically affixing this vessel to the module to tow it clear somehow.

Conjecture: However it is all done, it seems clear to me that it is, at a minimum, a three person endeavour. One person must remain sliced into the freighter's computer core throughout the operation to ensure that all sensor readouts are monitored and doctored as necessary to avoid raising any alarms. Another person must remain aboard this vessel to pilot it while a third person is on the freighter's hull conducting the necessary work.

Conclusion: Although the idea yet remains conceivable, my initial analysis reveals that the chances of completing the operation successfully in the time allotted and without being detected remains rather remote.

Inquiry: What is this resident of Hurven Seven occupation and how is it you believe he could help us? Would he be willing to help us in exchange for goods or credits?"_[sblock=OOC]Is Four's plan at all feasible? It sounds crazy to me. Tearing out a section of the ship's spine would seem to be a major operation; the kind of thing you'd need to do in a space-dock with a team of engineers and technicians armed with heavy fusion cutters and giant manipulator cranes over several hours or days. Doing it with a few people, in an hour, with less-than-ideal tools while in transit and trying to avoid detection sounds rather preposterous. It also seems to me that pulling out the spine of a cargo freighter while it's moving would lead to a large scale structural collapse. I'm wondering if 1X shouldn't try slapping Four for daring to propose the idea.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 24, 2006)

The woman thinks for a minute, the hope draining from her face. "I told you it was crazy. I don't even know why I thought of it. You are right though, we will need a reliable exit and I highly doubt that we will be leaving on the same ship that we came in on." She sighs. "I didn't want to bring him up, for more reasons than I stated, but I suppose it's too late to retract the offer. If he has a name, he doesn't use it. He also doesn't deal in credits or goods, though how he does so well without it, I can only guess. What he does deal in is information. The more, the better. He can also acquire things that are otherwise unavailable and he has a knack for finding things thought long lost. Rumor has it he was a Jedi a long time ago, but I have yet to see anything indicating him as such. Either way, he is good at what he does, but if we do get a chance to talk to him directly, I suggest not taking what he says at face value. He won't lie though. Not directly at least."

Four eyes are downcast, as if trying to read something in her mind. "He's been living on Hurven Seven for as long as anyone can remember. The Empire is aware of him, but I'm sure he is quite aware of them to. What their official stance on him is, I don't know. I don't think he would sell us out to them, but I wouldn't bet money on it either. It's up to you, but unless we plan on stealing another ship from the cluster, find a better way to hide this one or you have some other friends that can help, we're stuck."

[sblock=OOC]No, her plan is as crazy as it sounds. Four is desperate at this point and seems to be speaking nonsense.... As for slapping her, please do. It might knock some sense into a slowly advancing hysterical state....[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 27, 2006)

Derek, with access to his superior organic being physiology programming, transmits its opinion to DRK-1X that Four is displaying increasing irrationality, possibly due to the stress of her apprehension followed by 1X's interrogation. Concurring with the humanoid replica droid's conclusion, 1X agrees to discontinue its conversation with the tired woman. _"Statement of intent: I will consider the matter at length. Perhaps we will attempt to contact this individual once we arrive at our destination. Statement of fact: We have many hours left in transit. Suggestion: Perhaps you should attempt to consume some more foodstuffs and try to sleep. We can continue speaking later. Conjecture: You will have much to do once we arrive. Statement of intent: We will attempt to make you as comfortable as possible while not disturbing your rest."_

The diminutive probot will dismiss the twin repair remotes to their storage compartment while reclosing the hatch cover with a deployed arm. 1X will then retract its arm and antenna back into its chassis, resuming its clean spherical appearance. Derek will key the cabin light controls if he sees that Four seems disposed towards trying to sleep. Once the woman seems comfortable DRK-1X and Derek will enter a period of intense conversation, discussing possible options and plans.[sblock=OOC]So now that we've determined that Four's plan is a bust, can Derek or 1X come up with any better method for beating an imperial sensor net? With 1X slicing the freighter's computer core it isn't too worried about it detecting the Ari's Sorrow; perhaps Derek can trail the freighter in a blind spot until it gets close enough to the sensor net to break away to attempt its own entry. When the freighter shows up all of the satellites in the area will have to refocus their sensors on it to conduct their directed scans; maybe that would give the Sorrow the opportunity to drift through the opening left by the redirected satellites to slip through the net undetected. Perhaps it'd be possible for Derek and 1X to project their own course into the cluster based on the many scans they've taken of this area on their way to the asteroid base. You've got to help me out here; I don't know what is feasible technology-wise.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 27, 2006)

Four nods, almost robotically, as if her weariness had finally taken its toll. She attempts to make herself comfortable on the hard deck, but it does't seem to weigh on her ability to sleep, which she passes into quite easily. Then Derek and X fall into conversing about a plan to get them past the sensor net undetected.

[sblock=OOC]
Well, you pretty much picked it up there. The satellites will be focused on the freighter as it enters the sensor net. As that happens, a planned new route through the net and back into the freighters shadow as it approaches the processing station. The only thing you will have to worry about is the nearest control ship's passive sensors picking up the Ari. Luckily, the sensor techs will be more interested in the freighter than a random signal. 

Once Derek pilots the ship back into the freighter's shadow when it passes the net's scan, the only thing you'll have to worry about is a random fighter patrol actually visually picking it up. This is where Derek's piloting ability will be tested. Of course, during all this, X will have to doctor the freighter's sensors so as to not pick up the Ari flying around it. Then there is what Derek will do to hide the ship while waiting for you and Four to finish your mission...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 27, 2006)

DRK-1X and Derek continue to refine their plan over the next few hours. Without much  tangible data to work with aside from Four's handful of facts and guesses, they turn their attention towards attempting to anticipate as many infiltration scenarios as possible along with appropriate actions to take in order to succeed. DRK-1X will use its knowledge of sensor technology and the astrogation data they've accumulated to estimate the number of satellites necessary to support an effective sensor net and then begin trying to anticipate the most likely deployment of the satellites and ships in the area. The two droids then use that data to begin identifying weak spots in various net configurations while calculating the amount of time and probable configuration of the net during the directed scan of the freighter as it passes through the area. DRK-1X and Derek then begin the arduous task of crunching the numbers to calculate probabilities of success for each scenario and eliminating or refining unfavorable results. Both Derek and 1X will use the available datapads to help with the purely computational aspects of the planning as they work. With skill and some luck, the two droids will hopefully manage to construct a effective scenario of 'what-if' contingencies that will help them to anticipate possible problems and have appropriate responses ready to deal with them.

Later, once Four has awakened, Derek will make a point of consuming some foodstuffs and appearing to sleep while it continues to mediate and converse with the probot via comlink about the issue at hand. It'll also shut down for awhile to recharge and reconfigure its code to accommodate the elaborate evasive-piloting program it and 1X have devised together. DRK-1X for its part will likewise shut down briefly to recharge and refocus its Code to enhance its stealth programming before Derek brings the Ari's Sorrow out of hyperspace.[sblock=OOC]I was thinking that, as far as hiding the vessel in the cluster, Derek will simply hide in plain sight; that is simply continue to drift along while powered down. Until we've located and rescued Dofina there's not going to be any place in particular that the ship has to be. My though was that, to avoid drawing attention by changing course and accelerating or decelerating unnecessarily while within the cluster, that it'd be best if the Sorrow simply fired its engines once after pulling away from the freighter and then drift through an unwatched section of the net at the key moment. Afterwards, instead of rejoining the freighter the Sorrow can simply continue along its trajectory and drift along for hours or days as needed. I imagine that the cluster is dozens of light years across so I'd expect that there'd be little risk of hitting anything and the chances of accidentally passing within visual range of a patrolling vessel would be remote. Space is huge! Simply appearing to be a small drifting asteroid on passive scans would be preferable to zipping around under power and raising the chances of being detected. Derek would simply sit tight and take passive scans of the area while listening to com chatter until signaled by 1X to rendezvous somewhere. If that doesn't sound like a good idea then let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 28, 2006)

Derek expresses a few concerns, but collaborating with DRK-1X allows them to determine that unless Four's vague information is completely inaccurate, the plan should go relatively smoothly. Once the freighter hits the outside range of the satellite screen, the _Sorrow_ will fire it's last burst to drift through while the freighter is under surveillance by the sensor net. Until called upon, Derek will try to run silent the entire time, only monitoring necessary channels while DRK-1X and Four effect their rescue mission. Critical error tests are simulated between the two, as if playing a game of D'Jerric*, both droids attempting to outwit each other and come up with alternative plans should any of these errors occur. Satisified with the results, they power down and reprogram as necessary for the next step of the mission. 

Hours later, the _Ari's Sorrow_ emerges from hyperspace. Hurven Seven doesn't look like a busy port, but initial scans do show a small number of ships in the vicinity. As far as either of the two droids can tell, they are not military vessels, but some of them are armed, perhaps for anti-piracy activity. At the moment, no one seems to really care that you've arrived, as no transmissions come in from the surface or any of the ships near the planet. 

It is around this time that Four awakens. "Did I miss anything?"

[sblock=OOC]Actually, that's not a bad idea at all. Derek and X's calculations will allow them to determine a safe path so that Derek doesn't accidentally drift into one of the fallen stars. The less activity coming from the Sorrow, the less a chance there is of it being seen as anything other than floating debris. * D'Jerric is Star Wars' chess. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 28, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Wow. Four slept for the entire nineteen hour trip? She sure must have been tired. How is the Sorrow doing fuel-wise? We've been in transit for about seven days since our last refueling and only Four has been consuming any expendables over the last day. Would we need to refuel and resupply or can we comfortably make it into and away from the cluster with Dofina with what we have?[/sblock]Derek turns to regard Four as she finally awakens while DRK-1X simply swivels one of its external sensor pods to watch the woman rise. _"Report: You've slept for the past eighteen hours and thirty four minutes. The jolt that woke you was this vessel exiting hyperspace. We're in orbit over Hurven Seven. There are no signs of an imperial presence here yet. Request: Could you please indicate the surface coordinates of the imperial mining facility? We're going to have to select a remote landing spot within a day's travel time on foot from it from which you and I will make our approach."_

The diminutive probot waits for Four to relay the information to Derek before deploying its twin arms and floating around the cabin pulling open the various equipment lockers for the woman's perusal. _"Report: Although I am unfamiliar with the exact infiltration tactics you intend to attempt, we nonetheless have some equipment available that you may wish to consider taking with you for use during the mission; a blast vest, a WE-5 blaster pistol, spare power packs, a datapad, a tool kit, data card, code cylinder and an encrypted comlink."_ DRK-1X motions to indicate each piece as it is named. _"Statement of intent: I leave it to you to choose that which you believe will aid you on the mission. Suggestion: I do however recommend that you take one of the encrypted comlinks so that we may remain in contact if and when we separate. I also suggest that you consume some food before we disembark; you may not have another chance to eat for some time."_

1X waits for Four to familiarize herself with the available equipment before opening the compartment with the three tactical remotes. _"Conjecture: Although undesirable, we may eventually be forced to take violent action to defend ourselves or complete our mission. In such a situation it may be helpful to have these tactical remotes available to provide additional firepower. Statement of intent: I do not want them to accompany me since their presence may hinder my ability to remain undetected while in hiding on the freighter. Request: If you judge it feasible and safe for you to do so, then I would ask you to consider carrying one or more of them concealed on your person during the mission."_

As they converse, Derek conducts scans of the planet's surface to gain a topographical map of the mining facility's environs with which to choose a landing spot. He looks for a sheltered area devoid of inhabitants that lies well away from any security perimeter that may exist around the facility but still within half a day's walk for Four. Once he's made his selection Derek will begin his atmospheric incursion. The human replica droid will then upload the topographical map of the area to DRK-1X via its comlink and also prepare a copy for Four to download should she have chosen to carry a datapad.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 30, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I figure she drifted in and out but yeah, pretty much... X also notices that she has slight blemishes on some parts of her body, but while she starts to move and awaken, they gradually vanish. According to your current stores readout, you will be able to make it to the cluster and back, but you will have to refuel here before going anywhere else.  [/sblock]

Four stares in disbelief. "That long, huh? Well, I suppose, considering. I'll be fine though." She looks at Derek's topo scans and points to a location that looks to be inside a series of canyons. "There. That's where the mine is. On this ridge here, they've flattened out a landing platform for incoming freighters. There are some flatter plains here that we can park this thing." Her fingers move over the screen as she explains the locations. 

Four then considers the equipment you lay out before her. "Well, I suppose I'd fit in better if I carried a weapon." She lifts the WE-5, checks the power pack and slides it inside her clothes. She then picks up the datapad, a spare powerpack and the encrypted comlink. "Anything else I should be able to procure while I'm on mission."

She nods when you mention the food, but then decides against the drones. "No, I work better alone. No offense. I just don't need to have any liabilities around if this doesn't work out as planned. I figure I'll go in first, then you follow right behind. We'll split up so I can infiltrate the crew and while I'm doing so, I'll do what I can to make your entrance to the ship easier."

Derek flies the ship down towards a relatively protected plain inside some steep canyon walls. As you make planetfall, it is evident why the topo map showed a lot of white. The place is covered in snow and ice. Without so much as a bump, the _Sorrow_ sets down in the plain.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 1, 2006)

After setting down, Derek taps a few more buttons on the control panel before him, bringing the vessel's repulsorlift engine to an idle before raising the cabin's interior lights and swiveling his chair around. The human replica droid indicates a computer hook-up port to Four. _"You can download a topographical map of the area to your datapad. You don't want to get lost in these canyons on your way to the mine."_ Derek half turns in his chair and indicates the fuel tank gauge on the control panel behind him. _"We're doing fine for expendables, but we'll need to refuel if we want to flee the area once we've cleared the cluster. I'll have to reach a fueling station and return before the freighter lifts off. Do you know any neutral spaceports in this hemisphere I can try?"_

Both droids wait for Four's response before DRK-1X asks; _"Inquiry: Do you know how long it's likely to take for the freighter to complete its loading of ore before lifting off again?"_ Based on the woman's response, the known location of the mine and the freighter's eventual destination DRK-1X and Derek begin calculating the freighter's probable ascent vector and trajectory through space towards its jump point. A few deft taps on the nav computer's console from Derek allows them to plot a cautious intercept course for the Ari's Sorrow to take when the time comes. Via their comlink connection the two droids settle upon a set plan and timing for Derek's approach towards the freighter to coincide with DRK-1X's slicing of the freighter's sensors. They also agree upon short codes that they'll use to signal each other in case of problems and to transmit plan changes should they become necessary.

When ready Derek stands and triggers the hatch release panel, allowing the cold mountain air to penetrate into the cabin. _"Good luck to you two."_ DRK-1X hovers for a moment, watching Derek through its sensor array in mild surprise. For the first time it's other self had just said something it simply hadn't expected. It was inevitable that their respective Codes would grow distinct given time; the diminutive probot simply hadn't known how quickly and to what extent it would occur. After a few moments DRK-1X responds before floating towards the hatch. _"Statement of affirmation: To you too."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 2, 2006)

Aww... Derek is growing up.... 

Four nods as she plugs in her datapad to download a map of the area. There should be a research station about 3 parsecs from the cluster. I can't guarantee they'll help you, but they are definitely neutral and don't care about galactic politics."

As she explains the sequence of events for the freighter, you watch her skin change color slowly and it begins to grow fine hairs on its surface. "Wouldn't want to catch cold. The freighter crew will usually take a few hours of port time before they take off again, and it will take at least five hours minimum to fill the rest of it, as they have to go through post and preflight protocols as well, refilling stores, mass checks, everything. So, we should have some time to do what needs done."

She is the first to step out of the ship. It is indeed cold, but at least the wind isn't blowing too hard. Even though X is mildly surprised at Derek's statement, Four pays no mind to it.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 2, 2006)

The black spherical probot floats out the hatch behind Four while extending its antenna from within its chassis. DRK-1X begins monitoring local comlink channels as it completes a slow 360º pan of the cold windswept canyon. As it does so, 1X correlates its readings to the landforms in its digital topography map. Once properly oriented, the diminutive probe droid heads off in the direction of the mine, attempting to remain carefully concealed in the shadows of snow drifts and outcrops of rock as it advances (Hide +22, Move Silently +15, taking 10). 1X leads the way for Four, maintaining a comfortable distance between them to performs recognisance scans on the area ahead (Listen +9, Spot +13, taking 10).

Back aboard the Ari's Sorrow, Derek thumbs the hatch release button again, sealing the exterior environment off from the interior cabin. The human replica droid swivels around to face the control panel once more. Through the forward window he watches the furry woman as she begins to hike across the frozen ground. With a few taps of the environmental controls, Derek deactivates the vessel's now superfluous air purification system to save the Ari's expendable reserves. The droid then slips off the visor it had been wearing and setting it aside. Turning its attention to the ship's computer, the human replica droid calls up the high altitude scans of the planet it had conducted earlier, attempting to find signs of a spaceport in the hemisphere worth visiting. Derek then calls up the intergalactic star charts it has in the archives in an attempt to pinpoint the location and round trip travel time to the research station Four had just mentioned.[sblock=OOC]So is it possible to find a refueling station a bit closer? If not how long would it take to return from the research station as Four suggested?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]You could theoretically have Derek stop at one of the Empire stations that are in this system. They aren't technically looking for him or the ship. It would be ironic, but in theory, definitely possible. I rolled an Int check for both you and Derek and neither of you came up with anything in your memories about any other non-Empire or safe stations in either area. There are a few pirate outposts out here, but those are risky propositions at best. You're more than welcome to have Derek try one, the nearest is less than an hour away from Hurven Seven. If you want to go to the research station, you're talking a little over two days out, so you'd have to choose between going to the station or straight to Hurven Seven after leaving the cluster.[/sblock]

Normally, it would be difficult to hide a floating black sphere in a background of mostly white, but X's programming and built-in stealth technology allows it to remain concealed. The canyons that it is flying through help to nearly eliminate any scans that may pick up it or the not-so-human woman that is following along. However, on the negative side, they serve to break up transmissions that may be coming from outside the canyon walls. If X were somehow able to climb to a higher altitude, it might be possible to pick something up however. 

Four doesn't appear to be attempting to hide in any way, more appearing as if she was a lone traveler exploring the wilderness. She does rotate her head from side to side though and appears to be keeping watch, in case X were to miss something. 

Derek calls up the charts and scans what he can find. Most of the listed stations are either Imperial owned, private ventures that don't want visitors or research and mining stations that are now deserted. Derek however has X's memories and knows that some stations won't show up on the charts. He is able to pinpoint more than a few less than reputable outposts, and one is very close by to the Hurven Seven system.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]OOC: The droids can't afford to wait until they've got the imperial fleet chasing them out of the cluster to stop and refuel; Derek *has* to refuel before the following day or risk aborting the mission. Derek doesn't know for certain that the empire isn't looking for the Ari's Sorrow; 1X has had too many close run-ins with the empire recently and it's certainly possible that they're somehow aware of the ship. Even if the ship isn't identified upon landing it might be subjected to an official inspection at which point they'd discover the four battle droids which, if they aren't illegal, may be reason enough to detain and question Derek. For the sake of the mission Derek can't allow himself to be arrested or kept from trailing the freighter when it lifts off the following day. No, for good or ill Derek has a Scoundrel's programming which means he'll have to keep out of the empire's sights and trust in his illicit bartering skill to deal with the unaligned fringers in the system.

I'm not certain what you mean by "pirate outpost", if Derek knows about it it can't be uniquely populated by pirates since I'd imagine they'd make better efforts to keep their base location a secret. Even if it's an unaligned outpost for local near-do-wells, they've got to be somewhat receptive to outsiders if the location of their outpost is generally known.[/sblock]DRK-1X will continue scouting ahead as it and Four make their way towards the distant mine. The diminutive probot will take advantage of its repulsorlift engine to float up and reach flat outcrops of rock or ice to use as steps to gain greater altitude in those spots that make the manoeuvre possible. Taking advantage of such high vantage points, 1X will utilize its telescopic sensors to survey more distant areas before leading Four towards them.

Having set his passengers on their way, the human replica droid settles into a meditative trance as he shuts down his external sensors and turns his attention towards adapting his Code to better negotiate with the potentially dangerous fringers on their home-ground. When ready, Derek reactivates, turns to face the pilot's console and taps a few commands into the Ari's Sorrow's helm. Within moments the vessel's repulsorlift engines power-up and the Ari's Sorrow gently lifts off from the frozen ground. Once clear of the surrounding canyon walls, the vessel banks and begins to ascend towards space and the nearest unafiliated outpost.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]That's one reason for the Int-check. I wanted to see if X remembered any of Dofina's knowledge about these locations. Since I rolled fairly low for both of you, I figured that you found in your databanks that there are some pirate outposts out here that, due to yours and Dofina's underworld knowledge, you are aware of. They aren't technically friendly to Dofina or her shipping empire, but they aren't technically enemies either.... Note: I'm pausing Derek's flight to try and maintain some semblance of time staying nearly parallel to the two groups. That and I wasn't sure if you wanted to have him do anything else during the short flight. Oh, and if I ramble or make a miscalculation, I apologize. I haven't been feeling well the last couple of days.[/sblock]

X moves to a slightly higher altitude and continues scanning the area. For about two more hours of travel, there isn't much out here but the ice and the snow. As you are scanning however, in the far distance, you pick up approximately four heat sources, easily spotted against the cold surroundings. Calculating from the topographical map of the area, you determine their path will interesect your course in about twenty standard minutes, if you continue moving the same speed through this canyon. Though you may be able to hide from them, Four is another matter. Quickly turning for a moment, you spot her attempting to cover herself from the cold. It would seem her new fur is only slight protection. Off-hand, your sensors give you a background temperature of -3 degrees Celsius. Judging from previous readings, this area seems to be having a heat wave. Even farther off in the distance, you can see the vague outline of the mining facility. You calculate that you still have about 5 kilometers left to go, basing this on the way the canyone curves and twists. 

Derek alters his programming so that he is even better able to deal with other sentient beings. Even the relatively short time that he has spent observing Four has allowed him to incorporate what the organics call mannerisms. Distinct ways of acting or expressing oneself. Determing that the new knowledge will suffice, he selects the nearby pirate outpost and begins transit.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 6, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you get better soon.  

-3º Celsius? Heh. In my experience that's a rather mild winter day; the kind of weather in which scarves are optional and I usually walk around with my winter coat wide open. It's funny to me; whenever I see weather forecasters or news-people reporting from outside in the winter on American news (say in say Detroit, Chicago or New york) they're always what I would consider wildly overdressed for the relatively mild temperatures. The heavy parkas, gloves, scarves and hats they wear are the kinds of clothes I associate with -20º to -40º weather.  

No Derek doesn't really have much else planned for the trip except to program a short intrasystem hyperspace micro-jump into the nav-computer to escape the fringer's base's vicinity in case they prove hostile. Aside from that he'll try keeping some distance from the base and try brokering a deal for some fuel via comlink before approaching. Derek will also keep the Ari's Sorrow's shields up, just in case. Work the parallel timeline however you like. You've already mentioned that 1X and Four have been traveling for a few hours so I guess they're a bit ahead of Derek who seems to have just lifted off.

So can 1X lead Four on a circuitous route around the quartet of travelers to avoid them? Could we better avoid them if we back-tracked a bit? If so 1X will proceed with that tactic while continuing to monitor the movements of the four strangers to ensure we don't bump into them somehow.

BTW, I just yesterday acquired the New Essential Guide to Droids. I'm looking forward to reading through it. The DRK-1 is in there though it is described uniquely as the Sith Probe Droid rather than as the Arakyd Industries probot that I'm playing.[/Sblock]

The diminutive probot, keeps its hemispherical silhouette well concealed amongst the crags as it focuses its primary photoreceptor array on the distant quartet of strangers. Reorienting its holorecorder pod on the group DRK-1X records a few seconds of holographic footage before sinking back below the top of the ridge. With its repulsorlift engine humming softly, 1X lets gravity carry it back down the curving slope to where Four is trudging along slowly through the snow. As its holoprojector pod lens flares to life, a blurry luminescent blue hologram of the four strangers striding forward appears in the space between DRK-1X and the furry woman. _"Report: I've detected four unidentified creatures several kilometers north of this position. They appear to be following a route which will cross our path in approximately 20 minutes. Proposition: Unless you deem encountering them desirable, I suggest we assume a circuitous trajectory to attempt to circumvent them."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, thanks to a loving wife who will not let me refuse medication, I'm slightly better. I know what you mean about the cold though. Living in Minnesota, heat waves are anything above 40F. At least during the winter... I look at people visiting from Florida up here wearing parkas when it's 40F out and I can't help but to wonder why. Especially when I'm out there in shorts and a t-shirt...   

A small part of those hours that X and Four were travelling had been taken up by Derek's reprogramming for 'pirate interaction', but yeah, they are a bit ahead of him. 

Yes, it is possible to backtrack, go up another route, wait for them to pass and return to your route. Assuming that continuing past you is their goal. [/sblock]

Four nods, her body shuddering as she speaks. "No, I don't think being seen before we are ready is a good idea. How long will it take to backtrack?"

Your calculations provide you with an approximation of another hour to return back and go up a different fork in the canyon. The four unknowns have been keeping a constant slow pace, so you will be able to stay ahead of them easily. Four again nods as you relay this to her. "Let's go. I have no wish to be stopped before we even get started."

Eventually you both make it to the point where the canyon splits. You start heading a ways up the path, attempting to do your best to keep an eye on the four beings. As they pass your spot and continue down the canyon, you are able to see some more details. They are wearing similar uniforms and carrying similar blaster rifles. Zooming in with your telescopic optical sensors, you pick out a familiar insignia. They are Imperials. While they are in view, you are also able to pick up communications between their helmet links. 

"...are we doing out here anyway?"
"Captain says he thought he saw something land out here. We check it out, come back. Simple as that."
"Makes no sense, sir. Ships come and go here all the time. No big deal, right?"
"That's what I said."
"What did Captain say?"
"He said 'are you questioning my orders?'."
"Oh. How far are we supposed to go?"
"Until we find it."
"What are we looking for anyway?"
"A ship."
"I know that, sir. What kind of ship?"
"Captain didn't say what model. Said it was all black, triangular in shape. Nothing he'd ever seen before."
"Okay. I'm cold."
"Shut up."
"Yes, sir."


Fortuitously, their goal seems to lie far past yours and you continue back on your previous route. 

Derek arrives at the outermost ring of what he knows would be the scanner range of typical low profile stations. The _Ari's_ passive scanners detect three ships in the area, but they are going along their own route and pay no attention to him. The station is relatively quiet.  Testing the waters, Derek sends out a transmission. It takes some time for a response. 

"What?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Sounds like you've got a good woman there.  

Comparatively weather-wise I have no idea how people in the southern states manage the summer heat. I find Montreal's hot summers with 85º F to 100ºF+ temperatures swelteringly hot and barely manageable. Assuming it gets much hotter in Florida or southern California for instance, I think I'd probably crumple up and die. :\ 

Is the "all black, triangular in shape" ship the imperials are talking about the Ari's Sorrow? I didn't think it was all black and I wouldn't have described it as triangular myself, though I don't recall you ever mentioning its color.[/sblock]From its safe vantage point, DRK-1X will record a clear holo-image of the four imperials along with their brief comlink exchange. Later, when they're back en route, the probot will play both back for Four so that she can familiarize herself with the mine's personnel's particular uniform style, insignia and command structure to help her during her upcoming infiltration. As they proceed along the canyon towards the mine, DRK-1X will return to stealthily scouting ahead while likewise keeping watch behind them to ensure no patrols stumble onto them from behind.

In response from the single word transmission, Derek states his offer to the unknown fringer in equally simple terms. _"Hi. I'm looking to trade for some spare fuel and expendables if you got any. I got a few creds and some spare equipment if you're interested. I don't need much and I'm not looking for any trouble."_ (Diplomacy +4, Illicit Barter if applicable)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 8, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Indeed I do... That's the scary part about summer here too. All fall, winter and spring, it's cold, but once summer rolls around, it's like we move to the tropics. It's o'dark thirty or so and it's still 80 degrees outside. I like warm temperatures, but not cook the skin off my bones hot....

No, the soldier is not describing Ari's Sorrow. For one, the Kimogila is more diamond (rhomboid?) shaped with the engine section. That and the Sorrow is also not all black. She is more of a rusty beige. Pockmarked with the rigors of space and all that. [/sblock]

Four watches the holorecording with interest. "They look like Imperials, but they certainly don't act like them. Something's not right. This new Empire doesn't seem too keen on hiring mercenaries for guard duty. Keep an extra eye out DRK-1X, there could be more to this than we know."

You continue on your path until you reach the outer perimeter markers. Meter-long poles jut from the ground in intervals five to six meters apart. Farther ahead, the trail widens into what appears to be a road of sorts. Even farther, you can make out the beginnings of a security gate, electro-fence and guard towers. For a mining facility, it seems pretty heavily guarded. 

You narrowly miss meeting another patrol group, this one consisting of four individuals wearing Clone Armor. The problem is, they are all of a disparate height. As far as you are aware, Clone soldiers are all the same height. Four is also concerned as well. They don't seem to be following standard military protocol and there would be a lot more of them patrolling. You find a niche in the canyon that gives you a good temporary hiding place to watch from before you proceed. 


It takes less time for the second response from the station. "What do you think we are, a charity? A few credits. Seriously. Listen, whoever-you-are. I don't know how you found this place, but it's too late to tell you to turn back. I've got an Imperial customs ship inbound and they need to see that we are not who we are. Catch my meaning? So I tell you what. You play along and there'll be no trouble at all and I'll get you what you need. Screw this up and, well... I guess we won't have to worry about that. Bring your ship in, I'm sending docking codes now."

True to his word, the controller sends a series of coordinates and codes to the Ari for Derek to follow. Attached is a bit of text:

::I hope you don't have anything illegal on board, they may want to check you out too. I wouldn't recommend jumping back out, they'll think you have something to hide.::

As soon as the codes are received, a signal on the Ari's passive sensors tells Derek that the controller wasn't lying about the Imperial ship either. The light cruiser jumps in right next to the station.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 10, 2006)

DRK-1X surveys the distant security installations around their concealed niche with its telescopic sensors, carefully cycling through the electromagnetic spectrum in an attempt to detect otherwise invisible sensor grids along the perimeter. (Search +10, Spot +13, taking 20) With its scans complete, the probot turns to Four as its holoprojector pod begins to glow a soft blue. Within seconds a small 3D topographical map of the area taken from the Ari's Sorrow computer during its orbital flyby appears in the space between the pair. 1X proceeds to enhance the map with the data from its own scans of the area and then outlines in red the various security measures it's detected along the mine's perimeter. Small blocks of floating text detailing its analysis of the various defenses then appear above the map with glowing lines indicating their respective positions. The probe droid and woman's location appears a two lime green dots along the canyon floor. Once fully formed, the small glowing map begins to slowly rotate horizontally to afford Four a complete view of the area. _"Report: I believe I will be able to aerially circumvent the various defenses to infiltrate the mining area and make my way to the landing pad. Inquiry: How do you propose to enter the area yourself and when do you believe we should proceed?"_

Caught off guard by the sudden appearance of the imperial cruiser Derek considers rejecting the unknown fringer's advice and attempting to flee the area but quickly abandons the idea as possibly drawing more undesired imperial attention to himself. The human replica droid half turns to regard the folded and deactivated battle droids in the rear of the cabin. Just behind them, in the cargo compartment, were two other such droids. With the cruiser so close it was even risky to simply attempt tossing them out the ship's hatch. Any suspicious activity at this point was risky. Turning back to the control panel Derek deftly punches in the docking coordinates and throttles up the sublight engines, propelling the Ari's Sorrow towards the distant station and following in the wake of the imperial cruiser. Hopefully he and the station's occupants would be able to complete their transaction while diverting imperial attention away from the Ari's Sorrow long enough for he to leave once more.[sblock=OOC]Has the freighter arrived yet or do we appear to be early? Am I right in assuming that 1X can simply float over the electro-fence and security perimeter? It didn't sound like any of the defenses reach 10 meters in height. If not what would be necessary to circumvent, fool or disable the perimeter defenses?

Am I right in assuming that the cruiser would likely detect it if Derek attempted to jettison the four battle droids before approaching the station? If not then he'd consider doing so, track their drift and then attempting to retrieve them on the way back out of the area. Does Derek have any idea what the legality of transporting battle droids in the outer rim territories might be?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 11, 2006)

X scans the entire facility as much as possible from this vantage point. It determines that it does not appear to be anything very sophisticated, as it seems to rely more on manpower than advanced devices for defense. There are guards everywhere and a five-meter high electro-fence. Switching through its various modes of vision, X spots the telltale hemisphere of energy that marks the detection radius of proximity mines. They seem to be set in a pattern approximately 2 meters from the edge of the fence. That would explain why the guards that are patrolling don't walk next to it. Each of the guard towers look to contain a pair of antipersonnel blaster cannons and three guards. Before reaching all that, the pair will have to circumvent the perimeter markers. Though not sophisticated, if not disabled, they will let the facility know that someone has penetrated the outer area. X would be able to hover over their detection area, but Four is not properly equipped for such an endeavour. She looks at you, eyes betraying a mote of doubt. "I guess I'll have to try the front door." She waits for a moment before continuing. "As soon as you are ready, I'd say get in there so you can get ready to get where you need to. That and you can keep an eye or three out for me."


Derek approaches the otherwise unbusy station. The Imperial customs cruiser looms like a grim warning next to it. As he approaches, Derek can see two shuttles leaving the hangar bay of the cruiser and making their way towards the awaiting docking bay. They same one Derek is going to. 

As he finishes the landing procedure, outside of his cockpit, Derek spots an Imperial officer speaking with someone that appears to be from the station's crew. The officer uses his hand to motion to more than a few armored soldiers and not-armored other Imperials and they scurry off to do whatever it is he has ordered. For the moment, it appears to be a routine inspection. Derek also notices that two station crew men have come to his ship and are awaiting the ramp to open. 

[sblock=OOC]X will have an easy time floating over the 5 meter fences, presuming it isn't spotted    You did arrive pretty early, but X knows that the freighter is scheduled to arrive in the next couple of hours. From what X can tell, again presuming it isn't spotted physically, it will be rather easy to get inside just by 'hopping the fence'. Four, if she goes for that route, will be blown to bits by the 2 meter wide minefield that surrounds the fence. While the mines are proximity detonated (X knows this by virtue of electromagnetic emissions from them), X can float over them with ease. Four is not so well equipped. Then there is the fence itself. She will have to go in the front door which, as you can already see, is her plan anyway. The defences are pretty much physical in nature. For a military regulated mining facility, it doesn't appear very military. Just a lot of guns and people to shoot them. Of course, even before all that are the outer perimeter markers...

Derek, calling on X's memory, that is now his, of the encounters on the station where X purchased him, now knows that technically owning a battle droid is not illegal, if you can provide documentation that you actually own the droids and that they are for security purposes. At least, that was according to Republic laws. This new Empire could have different rules. Again judging from X's experiences, Derek knows that the new Empire has given more regional control to its governors, so the laws could vary by region. This part of space so far from the Core Worlds has never been known for heavy handed laws, so it is entirely possible for the customs agents to ignore the fact that Derek has battle droids on board. Not likely, but possible. And that's assuming they want to search his ship at all. Remember, they are here for the station, not Derek...

And yes, simply jettisoning the battle droids has a chance to be detected by the ship, though it is not a guarantee. Again, a risky measure, as Derek is fully aware. If you want him to still do that, we'll just retro the action. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]So the mine is protected by a mine-field? How apropos.  

Maybe I'm missing something but isn't "a lot of guns and people to shoot them" an apt description of the word 'military'?  

You know, from what I've seen PBP games tend to be rather short lived as GMs go MIA. I wanted to thank you for sticking with this one so long. It's nice to see the story developing a tangible plot and moving in interesting directions. This behind the scenes secret construction of the Death Star for instance is fun for me to play through. It's easy to just stand in awe of the thing while watching the movies when it suddenly appears seemingly out of nowhere. I enjoy seeing the planning, logistics and effort necessary to make such a massive WMD a reality. A massive work-effort, a remote and nigh-inaccessible construction site along with an infrastructure in place to provide the raw-materials to actually build the Death Star makes a great backdrop for the adventure IMHO. Thanks again for the great game.

Without seeing a map of the facility's layout I'll have to leave it to you to oversee 1X's infiltration attempt. Naturally the probot will study the data it's accumulated and pick an entry path that provides it with cover for as much of the infiltration as possible. With a few hours to get inside DRK-1X isn't in any great hurry so it can aford to study troop movements and wait for the guards' attention to be drawn elsewhere before attempting to move past them. The probot will take advantage of watch-tower and sensor blind-spots, concealing shadows and natural camouflage while moving from cover to cover. (Hide +22, Move Silently +15, taking 10)[/sblock]DRK-1X lets the hologram fade away to nothing. _"Conjecture: Once we separate, we may lack opportunities to meet and converse safely. Although our comlink transmissions will be encrypted, transmitting any conversation will remain risky throughout the mission. Proposition: I suggest we endeavour to use our comlinks as seldom as possible while limiting ourselves to succinct and crucial information only. To further confound any attempts to decipher our exchanges I suggest we utilize a simple code system whenever applicable. Signaling an affirmative response can, for instance, be accomplished by transmitting any prime number. Conversely, a non-prime number would indicate a negative response.

We can also indicate levels of danger or suspected imperial suspicion by transmitting spectrum colors. Clarification: For instance, signaling 'violet' would indicate that the task at hand is proceeding smoothly while a signal of 'blue' or 'green' would indicate some measure of difficulty. Signaling 'yellow' would indicate a significant obstacle to our plans. Signalling 'orange' would indicate that we are in imminent danger of being discovered. Signalling 'red' would mean that the mission has failed.

Proposition: We can also use code names when referring to each other. Clarification: I am designated as "eyes", you are "face", our ally aboard the Ari's Sorrow is "ear" and Dofina will be referred to as the "body". Imperial forces can be grouped together under the term "hands". So if I, for instance, discover that imperial agents are en route to apprehend you then I could signal you simply by saying "Face orange, hands close." You could then signal that you've understood the warning by responding "seventeen".

Report: Our ally in the Ari's Sorrow is already aware of these codes along with other more complex one's we've devised to keep each other abreast of progress and difficulties as well as to signal an eventual rendez-vous. He'll be monitoring com-channels throughout the mission to follow our progress. Inquiry: Do you understand?"

Inquiry: Is there anything I can do to aid your entry into the facility? Also, how am I to recognize you once you have adopted different shapes?"_

******

Derek covers the two folded battle droids with a simple tarp to conceal them and replaces his own face concealing visor before depressing the hatch release button. Once it opens, the human replica droid steps onto the ramp to greet the two station crewmen. _"Hi. I just need to refuel, my expendables are fine. I'll help you with the hookups. You want the creds now or after?"_ Derek nods casually towards the imperial shuttles. _"Friends of yours?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I look at it this way: as long as all the players are enjoying the game and coming back to it, I'm doing a good job. That and I reward loyalty  You've been with me since the beginning and you've stuck with me through a lot of changes in the game and some admittedly boneheaded miscalculations I've made and that tells me I must be doing something right. That being said, there have been times when the stresses of life have caused me to consider giving up GMing (or even PbP in general)for a while so I can get back on track, but I still come back to it. Gives me something to think about other than those stresses... I still have to thank you for the sentiments though. I've heard good game before, but not great. Thanks. 

Oh.. and if you think one Death Star is bad...  

I suppose I should have put the qualifier of 'Imperial' before military. Perhaps then the right point would have been made 

I haven't yet done up a map for the place, I didn't think it was that necessary in this case, as I don't expect much in the way of combat unless you or Four starts it. If you plan on sticking around the facility or coming back to it, I'll spend an hour or two on a map, if you wish. [/sblock]

Four listens intently as you outline your plan and subsequent code for communications. She nods along with description. "I could have used you planning some other missions I've had go not so well due to poor or lack of prior plans. Yeah, I understand. Time to do my stuff. If anything, just keep your sensors peeled for anything that might indicate my cover is blown. If they happen to send out any signals for reinforcements or something, somehow jamming that would probably be a good move as well. Now if you'll excuse me. With those words, Four's furry skin and feminine curves are replaced by the heavier build and more defined musculature of a Human male. The voice changes with it. "I don't know many men that can do this with such panache." It would be an amusing sight to a Human, but Four has managed to perfect the ability to walk as a woman does while in a man's body, hip-swing and all. With that, 'he' turns to face you. "Good luck, DRK-1X. If you droids believe in that sort of thing."

With that, the woman disappears into the crevasses of the canyon. Or at least, in her own mind. Your thermoptics can easily pick out her trail. You don't spend much time watching her, as you have your own agenda. The patrolling guards are no problem, as they are about as predictable as a simple blast door code. The outer perimeter markers provide more of a problem however. The EM signatures coming from them provide almost no room to slip through, as if it is a miniature version of the sensor net that Four described exists in the cluster where you are headed. 

The solution comes easily to X though. Seeing that the patrolling men set off the perimeter's sensors as they pass, one more smaller mass moving through the area with them would be difficult to detect. As one of the groups pass, X slips behind them, it's high tech sound dampeners keeping its repulsor fans from alerting the men to its presence. 

As X approaches the fence, it finds a spot between two guard towers that seems to fall between their field of view. Waiting for another group of guards to pass, X adds altitude to its current velocity and reaches the other side of the electro fence. 

Besides two main landing pads, X spots two other hangars with smaller launch pads attached to them. At closer look, they are filled with small snubfighters, mostly of the Scyk and Iriaz variety. At last check, X knows that the Empire still flies ARC-170s and V-Wing fighters. 

There seems to be a building that passes for barracks, as it seems to contain numerous sleeping heat forms. There is also many smaller shacks and pre-fab buildings. Many contain more heat forms, all standing or sitting. One building has numerous antennas coming from it, this appears to be the communications shack. 

There is one thing that X notices is missing though. Where is the mine entrance?


***

One tech remains silent, but the other nods to Derek. "Straight and to the point, I like that. Why don't you go grab your money and bring it down here, we'll get started here." He doesn't say anything about the Imperials however, nor does he even acknowledge the question.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know what you may be like running table-top games, but if your PBP game is any indication I believe you'd easily be one of the top GMs I've ever had the pleasure to play with.







			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Oh.. and if you think one Death Star is bad...



"_First rule of Government contracts. Why build one, when you can build two for twice the price._"-Seymour Hadden, Contact  

Don't worry about making a map of the place. All I meant was that, not having a clue how the facility is laid out, you'd simply have to assume that 1X is picking the best entry path it can find without me specifying what that path is exactly.

On the other hand though, I would have hoped that 1X would have been smart enough to note the distinct lack of a mine at this supposed mining facility while reviewing the orbital scans and asked Four about it earlier. :\ [/sblock]In need of a safe vantage point to wait and continue studying the facility, DRK-1X focuses its primary photoreceptor on the comm-building. The height of its roof along with the array of antennae sprouting from its top would provide the probot with much better camouflage to hide amongst than the ice and rock covering the rest of the facility's terrain could. Staying low to the ground, 1X silently floats up to the edge of the shack before turning to scan the surrounding area to ensure that it's approach wasn't noted before quickly ascending to the roof and loosing itself amongst the tangle of cables, relay boxes and antenna covering its top.

The diminutive probot first studies the electronic systems surrounding it, attempting to find a relay or maintenance access port that it could use to possibly slice into the building's communications system. (Search +10, taking 20 / Knowledge (technology) +6 / Computer Use +14) From its vantage point, DRK-1X next turns its attention outward to study the facility's personnel from behind the cover of the communications array in an attempt to spot Four (Spot +13, Listen +9). The probot also increases the sensitivity of its audio sensors to listen at the roof for any conversations taking place within the building itself (Listen +9).

******

_"We're all busy men here; I don't want to waste your time. I'm sure you've got more important people to deal with."_ Derek pulls out his credit chip from within his jerkin and holds it up where the crewman can see it. _"I've got em right here. If you've got a chip handy I'll make the transfer right now. How much you looking for to fill the tanks?"_ (Diplomacy +4, Illicit barter +4)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 13, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Heh.. It's been so long since I ran a face to face game, I wouldn't know anymore   Notice I said X couldn't see a mine _entrance_. Never said there was no mine  The orbital thermal scans do show an area underground, but above ground, there doesn't appear to be an entrance.[/sblock]

X makes its way stealthily to the communications building. Inside the facility, it seems that the security is more lackadasical than the outside. It would seem that the guards feel that there would be few who could get through their outer perimeter. 

Silently making its way to the top of the comm shack, X perfectly fits in with all the other antennas and devices. It takes a little bit, but X finds the feed into the building's computers that monitors the communications antenna. It would appear that whoever wired this place wasn't very efficient. 

Turning to scan the main gate, you can see a group of soldiers carrying cold weather blankets and, according to your thermovision, some sort of hot beverage. They are running towards the front gate where you see an officer and other soldiers talking with a soldier that is not wearing the same uniform as the rest of them. This has to be Four. 

Listening to the men below, you catch bits and pieces of conversations. Most of the snippets seem to be about a gambling game of some sort and the lack of fair-playing players in the facility. However, you do manage to pick out what sounds to be communication with an incoming ship, as the voice has been repeating coordinates and weather readings. 

Another glance and you can see Four being led to what is probably the command building, covered in the blankets and sipping the warm liquid offered to 'him'.

***

"Very efficient of you. If I didn't know any better, I'd say you must be a droid or something. Normal docking fees and such are five hundred and a complete refuel and restock usually runs around five thousand. Since you're just looking for fuel, I'll let you go with four thousand. What do you say?" 

As he talks, the tech and his partner have already hooked the refueling probes to the _Sorrow_ and started to transfer fuel to the ship. In a glance, Derek also sees two of the Imperials headed his way. Another glance and he sees that the officer and station representative seem to be arguing about something. 

The talking tech speaks in a low whisper. "Just keep casual."


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Hm. I'd imagine that loading thousands of tons of ore onto a freighter in any reasonable amount of time would require a massive conveyor assembly of some sort in close proximity to both the mine and the freighter's landing spot. Since you haven't described any such infrastructure I'm guessing that the landing pads are actually giant hatch covers for the mine. Once a ship lands it'd connect to the conveyor assembly beneath the surface to begin automatically loading ore into its cargo containers.

Is the crewman's price quote for fuel as crazy as it sounds? I would have expected a figure about a tenth of the size. What would be a reasonable cost expectation? I might change Derek's response based on your answer...[/sblock]DRK-1X keeps its telescopic array fixed on Four and even records a brief image of the woman turned man for future reference as she's escorted through the compound. As it does so, the diminutive probot extends both its manipulator arms and its scomp-link probe from within its chassis. 1X goes to work on the main com-line, attempting to splice it's scomp-link into the system so as to directly monitor imperial communications (Computer Use +14, Knowledge (technology) +6) while awaiting the freighter to arrive.

******

In response, the human replica droid attempts a mild chuckle with its sophisticated vocabulator. Speaking softly but quickly to finish before the imperial arrives, Derek gives his answer to the crewman. _"Frankly I'd say that's piracy. I'll tell you what though; you get me out of here as quick as you can and keep these 'imperials' away from me and my ship and you'll have your four thousand credits. I think you'd rather I not have to talk to these guys if you know what I mean..."_ The droid lets the crewman make of that couched threat what he will before turning away from the approaching imperial agents and busying himself with the fuel-tank gauges.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 14, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Not a bad guess, overall....

Yes, the price for that fuel is outrageous, especially for a fighter. A light freighter may cost around that, but not a fighter craft like the Ari. If anything, a full load would cost around a thousand including restocking as well. [/sblock]

X spends a decent amount of time listening to various transmissions and such coming into and out of the comm shack. For the most part, they seem to consist of patrol reports and random chit-chat that is quickly squashed by listening-in officers. The most interesting thing is obviously the conversation between the ground crew and the incoming oreship:

"Roger Station Eleven Two Seven. Landing codes being sent now."
"Base to Relay Star One, what is your status?"
"We have the freighter in sight, sending confirmation to designation Alpha Two Four."
"We copy. Freighter, we have code confirmation. You may begin landing sequence."

Another conversation is also of some interest to X:
"Colonel, I don't understand why you are ordering such a change, we've been relatively quiet in the last few months."
"Are you questioning my orders, Commander?"
"Of course not, sir. I only..."
"What?"
"Nothing."
"Excellent. Besides, you would not want to upset the Emperor when he arrives."
"He..he's coming here?"
"Yes. I received a transmission directly from his office this morning. I would suggest shaping up that unit you call a division. At least until the new units arrive."
"What units?"
"The new battalion of soldiers hand-picked by the Emperor himself. He thinks that this operation should be left in more capable hands."
"Of course. Sir."

And another:
"Perhaps I wasn't so clear the first time. Make sure that security is tightened down. We have reason to believe there is a traitor amongst your troops that is working with the rebel slaves to undermine this operation. We think that they are trying to bring in outside help. Trust no one."
"Yes sir. What of the arriving freighter?"
"Get it taken care of as quickly as possible. I don't want them using this as a chance to make a move. We can't afford to mess this up. Not this time."

It takes some time, but an audio sensor wrenching metal sound signals that the landing platforms are opening. Great gouts of steam escape from the maw that is being revelead by the large moving doors. A high-pitched whine tells X that the ship's repulsors are firing and they seem to be overtaxed with the bulk of the ship. If X didn't know any better, it would think that it would be impossible to fly such a monstrousity. It lands inside the bay with a heavy thud. You can still make out the upper half of the ship towering over the lip of the opening. The facility seems to come to life as guards and technicians appear from the woodwork and herd towards that area. 


*** 

The technician only grins at Derek's mentioning of piracy, winking as the Imperials approach. He then nods towards the previously quiet tech, who has just finished sealing up one of the ship's refueling tanks. The man walks over to intercept the Imperials before they reach earshot of the vessel and they begin an animated discussion. 

Without saying another word, the more talkative one finishes resealing the last of the tanks with Derek's help and then holds out a cred chip.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2006)

DRK-1X carefully disconnects itself from the com-feed line and then folds and retracts its various appendages back into its chassis. With its small and clean spherical profile restored the probot carefully scans the area, tracking the movement of the various personnel swarming around the facility; both to choose the safest path of approach to the freighter but also in an attempt to spot Four. Although 1X isn't about to risk capture by trying to rush to the freighter, it is mindful of the fact that it has a limited time frame in which to approach it, locate a safe and viable entry point and make its way inside the ship before it departs.

Once it's picked its path and the way appears clear the probot will silently slip off the edge of the roof, sink down to the ground and begin its stealthy and indirect approach to the edge of the mine's hatch. Taking refuge behind a piece of the immense hatchway's mechanism, DRK-1X slowly spins to scan behind it to ensure that its approach wasn't detected. Completing its 360º revolution, the probot then tilts forward to peer into the mine shaft to scan the freighter's surface and the configuration of the landing bay it's resting in. Again 1X attempts to monitor the movement of any visible personnel as well as for security scanners before picking its approach vector and entry point. DRK-1X final destination is the freighter's computer core so it attempts to spot an open and accessible hatchway or vent in the infrastructure of the freighter that leads into the crew-compartment somewhere along the spine connecting the bridge at the fore and the engine in the aft. Once confidant that the way is clear DRK-1X will leave its cover, enter the mine shaft and approach the freighter's access point in its attempt to gain entry.

******

Derek takes the proffered chip, clips it to his own and taps the few buttons that will transfer the four thousand credits from his to the other. The human replica droid then pulls the chips apart and pockets his own while holding onto the second. Looking at the crewman, Derek then pulls out his handheld comlink, keys it to the station's com-frequency and depresses the talk button. _"Refueling is complete. Thanks for all your help. Requesting departure procedure instructions."_ Derek waits for a response with the requested details. Once satisfied that his way out is clear the human replica droid will take a few steps up the Ari's ramp before tossing the crewman back his chip and giving him a casual wave. _"See you around."_ Derek wastes no time in sealing up the ship, powering up the Ari's Sorrow's engines and lifting off. If nothing or no one stands in his way, the droid will fly the ship at a leisurely pace back away from the station.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 17, 2006)

X watches for a while as the ground crew start running the ore freighter through its procedures. When the movement settles and each person seems to be on a task, X determines then would be a good time to make haste towards the ship. 

Dodging through some of the shadows of the pre-fab buildings, X has a difficult time spotting Four. In fact, X hasn't seen her come out of the command building. She hasn't activated her encrypted comlink yet either, but that could mean she hasn't needed to or she has been captured. 

Coming to near the edge of the open pit, X is well hidden by taking refuge underneath a crane control room. Its recessed panels allow the small probot to virtually disappear and still be able to see the ship itself. 

Though most of the steam has dissipated, there is still moisture in the cold air that makes it difficult to pinpoint details. What X does see though is that the landing gear doors have ladders attached, which would indicate a way into the ship from them. There are also many small hatches that have been opened in the spine of the ship. These would seem to lead inside as well, as steam escapes from these. 

Looking down further, the main hold has been opened in three places and X spots cargo elevators hauling up piles of some sort of glistening rock. These are subsequently pushed aboard the hold with repulsor crates. The men pushing the ore are wearing tattered clothes and chains are around there ankles. They are slaves. Around them are all the guards that had appeared from places around the facility. 

As X is determining the best mode of entry, it spots something odd. One of the slaves doesn't seem to be wearing irons. Instead he is holding... a blaster! 

The slave starts firing in random directions towards the guards, sending them for cover. It isn't long before he is answered with shots from the soldier's guns. Even as he goes down, more slaves have become armed and are firing. A huge firefight has erupted in the pit and not long after, the alarm sounds. So far, no one has seen X. 

"Eyes, face is violet. You?"

***
"Roger, ship. Sending clearance codes n... hey you can't be in here. What the...?" Blaster fire cuts him off. The codes however survived and are now in Derek's possession. If anyone else in the area knew about the shots, they didn't react. 
Deciding to get a move on, Derek tosses the paid credchip back to the technician. Derek sees the pirate checking the status of his reacquired credchip as soon as he catches it. As Derek enters the _Sorrow_, the Imperial tech that was talking to the quiet one notices and starts yelling and pointing is Derek's direction. This of course is Derek's cue to leave. Rapidly firing up the _Sorrow_, Derek is on his way. He doesn't get far before another transmission comes in. 

"Unidentified ship. You were not given clearance to leave. Shut down your engines and prepare to be boarded." As if staking claim to the threat, the ship's proximity warning system detects two small craft detaching from the cruiser and headed towards Derek at high speed.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2006)

_"Eyes green. Slave revolt in progress. Stand by."_ Taking advantage of the firefight in the pit below, DRK-1X sends a surge of power through his repulsorlift unit and shoots off the edge of the pit. The probot arcs silently through the steam filled air over the dim of blaster fire towards the top of the freighter (Hide +22, Move Silently +15, taking 10). Once it is within proximity to the hull of the ship, 1X arrests its forward momentum with another surge from its engine and stealthily traces a line along the spine of the ship towards the rearmost steaming vent. A quick 360º allows the probot to verify that it hasn't been spotted and to scan the inside of the hatch for security sensors (Listen +9, Search +10, Spot +13, taking 10).

Assuming it doesn't appear to have been spotted and doesn't detect an obstacle in the hatchway, DRK-1X will pause to transmit _"Eyes violet"_ before stealthily making its way inside.

******

Derek activates the Ari's Sorrow's nav-computer and calls up the pre-programmed micro-jump he had prepared earlier as he calmly responds. _"Unidentified broadcaster, you are in error. I am transmitting clearance codes now."_ The human replica droid quickly does at it says but, being mindful of the rapidly closing intercept craft, rests his hand on the lightspeed activator as he finishes simply by saying; _"Now if you'll excuse me, I have a schedule to keep. Goodbye"_ With that, Derek pushes the throttle up to thrust the Ari's Sorrow into hyperspace to make his timely departure.[sblock=OOC]Did the crewman nearest to him hear the sound of blaster fire issuing from Derek's handheld comlink?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 18, 2006)

The steam making things difficult for the fighting men here in the pit, X spots numerous blaster shots missing their mark and hitting the ground, the walls and even the ship itself, sending sparks flying in all directions, adding smoke from superheated metal to the mists in the air. 

No one takes notice of X, or rather, no one seems to care at the moment, but it makes its way towards the rear hatchway of the large vessel. Rising up to take a glance around, X can see that the fighting is still raging below it. Apparently the transmission X intercepted came too late to be effective. 

Turning to face the hatchway, you can see that there was a defensive system here. Telltale lenses along the sides of the hatchway reveal that a laser mesh system was in place, along with an electrolocking mechanism. At the moment, these are deactivated however. It would seem that someone has already opened them. They are not here at the moment however. 

X quietly hovers inside, taking note of the cramped space, even for a droid of its size. Various tubes, pipes and wires line the inside of this cylinder crawlspace. A glance at the warnings and labels tell you that these all lead to the engine section, mostly consisting of power conduits and control circuitry. It continues ahead more than a few meters and then seems to drop off in what would be the middle of the ship, judging from a quick calculation. The steam blocks any further sight. It is then that X picks up a voice, barely discernable with the sound of blaster fire outside drowning most everything else out.

"...Shhhh. We have to do this quickly or all of this will be for nothing. Now they said if we go this way then we'll the find the main..."  The voice trails away. 


***

The Imperial attempts a response, "Now you listen here! Turn that ship around or..." Anything else is lost in static as Derek and the Ari's Sorrow disappear into starlines. 

[sblock=OOC]If the crewman heard the shot, he didn't show any reaction to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 18, 2006)

Knowing that steam, like hot air, rises DRK-1X slowly sinks down to the ground in hopes of getting a clearer view. As it does so the probot cycles through various sensor configurations in a further attempt to pierce the steam cloud. 1X then begins moving stealthily (Hide +22, Move Silently +15, taking 10) in the direction of the speaker in hopes of learning what is going on here and whether it will interfere with its mission. The probot is also on the lookout for any computer interface ports or labeled power conduits it could follow back to the computer core (Listen +9, Search +10, Spot +13, taking 10).

******

Safely in hyperspace, Derek removes his visor and then attempts something he's seen organics perform countless times before; he breathes a sigh of relief. Curious about the lack of a discernible effect the action provides, the human replica droid nonetheless considers the experiment a success and adds the mannerism to his growing list of behavioral protocols.

Although the trip through hyperspace is to be short, only bringing the Ari's Sorrow to the core-ward outer edge of the system, it should provide the droid with the few minutes of time necessary to shut down and reprogram his skill set. Derek leans back in the pilot's chair and closes his eyes, turning his attention inwards on his own Code.

Once his meditations are complete, Derek awakens, reaches forward and pulls back the hyperspace activator to bring the Sorrow back into real space. The human replica droid then begins the computations for a second hyperspace micro-jump; one that will bring the Ari's Sorrow back to Hurven Seven (Astrogation +4, taking 20). When ready, Derek punches in the transit locus into the navigational computer, takes the controls of the ship, turns it around and pushes the hyperspace activator forward once more.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 19, 2006)

X sinks as low as possible without scraping its underside on the ductwork. As it continues, it restablishes audial contact with the voice again. 

"This is it. Set them here for now and keep an eye out, this might take a while." You hear the sound of something heavy being dropped to the ground. "I said set them here. Gah! Why do I even bother?"

X finally finds the source of the commotion. There are two men dressed in the same 'uniforms' as the rest of the slaves. One of them is tall and wide and the other is barely large enough to pass for an adult human. That is the one that was speaking. You notice that you have followed them into a control hub. Past this point would be the main engine room. There are also numerous access ports and datalink cables here. Next to the two men, there is a large bag that the smaller man is reaching into and pulling devices out of. The bigger man is simply looking around. Judging from what X can see of the control hub, access to the computer core should be nearby. 

***

Derek soon arrives at Hurven Seven, the doomed pirate station a long distance away. His scanners pick up newer vessels that weren't there when he and his companions first arrived. They were unmistakable in their triangular shape. Not one, but two Victory II class star destroyers are visible against the light of the planet's solar azimuth. Their purpose can only be tied to the freighter that is on the planet's surface. At the the moment, they ignore Derek and, it would seem, everyone else in this sector of space.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 19, 2006)

DRK-1X endeavours to remain out of sight as it hovers silently behind some ductwork. The probot's photoreceptors zoom in on the devices the small man is pulling out of the sack, attempting to identify their purpose by comparing them to similarly configured devices in its technological database (Knowledge (technology) +6). 1X also records a holo-image of the strange pair as they go about their work for future reference.

******

Confronted with the sight of the two massive destroyers in orbit, Derek cuts the Ari's Sorrow's engines and sets the craft to drifting. The human replica droid considers the matter for a few seconds and then accesses its internal comlink's encryption algorithm to encode a brief message. Aware that the comlink hasn't the range to transmit the message to the planet's surface, Derek next opens the hatch at the back of its head and marries its own comlink to the vessel's communication console with a cable it retrieves from its datapad. Once ready, Derek enters 1X's and Four's comlink frequency and depresses the transmit button on the console before him. _"Mark 57.2 mark 28.9 mark 765.3. Yellow binary star system nearing perigee. Listening for dusk."_[sblock=OOC]In case you can't tell, Derek is using a pre-determined code. The numbers gives his x/y/z position using a specially made-up unit of measure with the point of origin being the last spot the Ari's Sorrow settled on the planet. Yellow is naturally an indication of an obstacle; the obstacle being a pair of star destroyers, or a 'binary star system'. 'Nearing perigee' means that they seem to be waiting for the freighter to launch. 'Listening' is self referential as Derek's designation is 'Ears'. By 'dusk' Derek means that he is waiting to see if the star destroyers will depart to determine if it's safe for him to follow the freighter into hyperspace.

Derek and 1X have previously concluded that if the Sorrow is prevented from following due to the freighter having an escort that 1X and Four will have to continue with the mission on their own and hope that they can arrange their own transport out of the cluster later.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 20, 2006)

X stays out of sight as it watches the two men work. The 'guard' has taken to leaning up against the bulkhead for support while the other man continues to work, at times berating the larger one for being so lazy. They are pulling panels of from the control hub and hooking up these devices to something inside. Most of them look like data recorders, but a couple also seem to have antenna for transmitting and receiving. There is one set of items though that is unmistakeable. The two men carefully bring out a small brace of permacrete detonators and begin to install those in the area the panels cover as well. After observing this, only once did X have to move slightly to keep from being seen. It is then that the small droid receives a message from its partner in existential exploration. 

***

For the moment, the two giant warships stay motionless against the night sky. Derek casually glances at his screens and notices that many of the ships that had previously populated the place are rapidly making a transit out. He catches no sign of communications to these ships however. 

[sblock]Once, X was almost spotted. Good thing there is a distraction penalty... 

I figured the communique was a code of some sort. The only thing I didn't catch was perigee, as I'm not familiar with the word.  [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 20, 2006)

DRK-1X watches the pair intently, its attention focused on the order and method used to install the various devices as well as any keycodes the man uses to activate or arm them, recording them for future reference. The probot's worst suspicions about the pair are confirmed when it identifies the explosives. 1X wastes no time in transmitting a short range message intended for Four: _"Eyes yellow. Two saboteurs found working in the primary aft control hub. Inquiry: Face send hands?"_

The probot's emotive node registers frustration and despair when it receives its counterparts transmission from orbit; even more obstacles to overcome in the search for its Mistress. DRK-1X waits to hear back from Four while its heuristic processor attempts to determine the best course of action to take next.

******

Knowing that its counterpart's comlink doesn't have the range necessary to transmit a response to a vessel in orbit Derek doesn't wait for a response. He instead focuses on monitoring imperial communication frequencies in hopes of learning their plans. This was, after all, the role the two droids had expected the human replica droid to take during the mission; to sit and listen, hence his designation of 'ears'. With nothing better to do, the human replica droid leans back in his chair and continues watching the two distant star destroyers through the viewport while listening to com chatter.[sblock=OOC]_*Perigee*: The point in any orbit nearest to the body being orbited._ The use of the word isn't entirely accurate but the two droids chose it to designate the act of escorting or following the freighter, orbiting it closely, so to speak. It's particularly apt when referring to star destroyers as simply 'stars'. I myself had to look up 'azimuth' to catch what you were trying to say about the two ships.

This plot twist amuses me immensely.   The idea of two teams of infiltrators bumping into each other while trying to carry out their respective but unrelated missions and finding that, although they share the same enemy, they remain at odds because their immediate goals conflict makes me laugh. I feel bad that they went to so much effort to stage a slave revolt simply as a distraction; they certainly couldn't have anticipated a rogue probot with its own agenda to stumble onto them. Now 1X has to stop these two jokers from blowing up the freighter so that it can then use it to sneak into the cluster. Comedic action worthy of Star Wars.  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 21, 2006)

It take's some time for Four to respond, which gives X plenty of time to study what the two men are up to. The transmitters look to be pre-coded, as the taller man is simply installing them in the conduits. This man seems to know exactly what he is doing as it appears that each conduit he has attached explosives to leads to key parts of the ship's control systems. The order he does it appears to be as such: communications, navigational sensors, navigational control, environmental control systems, safety lockdown protocol system, engine core temperature control system. Four finally responds. 

"No hands. Getting to mirror. Take care of cleaning it."

***
The two large cruisers, as that is what they appear to be more the size of than the destroyer classification, wait motionlessly. Even chatter between the two ships is kept to a minimal operational level, with only the exchanging of coordinates and orbital drift information occuring. Derek's curiousity tells him that could attempt to monitor internal comms but he'd have to get closer. Much closer. 

[sblock]Heh. Knowing me, I more than likely misused azimuth as well. 

Wait until X finds out what these two are really up to... [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 21, 2006)

DRK-1X, confused by Four's cryptic response, nonetheless understands that it itself will have to deal with the sabotage alone. The probot briefly considers taking offensive action against the pair but wisely decides to wait; an armed conflict would pose a grave risk to itself as well as to the delicate equipment inside the control hub. The fact that the saboteurs are installing remote transmitters and receivers lead 1X to conclude that they'll eventually seek to leave the freighter once their work is complete. The diminutive probot would then be free to disarm the explosives and remove the other installed devices before preceding with its mission.

******

_...drifting falling,
floating weightless, 
calling calling home... _[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was listening to Major Tom earlier and Derek's current situation reminded me of it.  

Uh, are the two cruisers star destroyers or not? Either way Derek is not going to move towards them, or anywhere else until something changes.

I have no idea what Four just said; she found a mirror she wants to clean or 1X has to clean up the saboteurs?!?  Either way 1X will have to slap her around later from trying to improvise code words. The chicken rides the bus at midnight indeed. :\   

So do the two saboteurs appear armed? Does 1X have what it takes to safely remove the technology the pair have installed simply with what's it's observed and its knowledge (technology) skill or will it need to reprogram itself with some disable device ranks first? I mean, do the detonators appear to have fail-safes set to explode if tampered with or is simply unpluging all this stuff sufficient?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 23, 2006)

X watches to two men for a while. After a few more minutes of tampering, they finish up and start replacing panels. When they complete that, they pull out a set of guard uniforms from the bag and begin changing their clothing. 

***
 Derek watches the two ships for awhile, as it seems he has not much else to do but hope... wait. Could droids hope? He would have to ponder that later. He would prefer if his companions below did well so the mission went smoothly. While waiting, his sensors pick up another ship hypering in. It is a smaller vessel, but at this range it's difficult to tell its configuration. It is currently on the opposite side of the planet from the two Imperial ships and headed right for the atmosphere. 

[sblock=OOC]No worries, it could have been a worse song...  Of course now that one is stuck in my head and I will have to find the CD I have it on so I can listen to it and thus remove it from my head.

They are star destroyers, I was just implying that for being called destroyers, they are actually much bigger, as 'normal' Republic destroyers have been in the 400-500 meter range whereas Victory II's are about 900 meters long. It's more of a foreshadowing of things to come. The Imperial and Imperator class are in the 1600 meter range and the Executor class is 5000 meters. Not to mention the Sovereign and Eclipse, both nearing 17000 meters or so. 

Yeah, I figured Four's response would throw you a little. She figured that X would be able to figure it out. I intend for her to explain it later though. 

As far as disabling the explosives go, X has seen the man put them inside the panels. X knows that normally the fail safes are there to prevent a blast as these are industrial explosives and need a code transmitted to them in order to go off. Otherwise, they remain inert. Thus, the installed tramsitter/ receivers. and no, the two do not appear armed at all. 

Also, in case you miss the OOC post, I'll be out of town next week. I'll try to get one more post up tomorrow before leaving. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 23, 2006)

DRK-1X selects a clear holo-image of the two saboteurs in their new clothes and then transmits it to Four so she'll know who to look out for. _"Saboteurs. View image on pad."_ The probot continues to watch and wait from its concealed position.

******

Derek attempts to track the small vessel's path through the planet's atmosphere, curious to see if it'll approach the mining facility.[sblock=OOC]A week without game?!? But no game and no fun make Ambrus something something...  

Four seems to have developed this annoying habit of expecting 1X to guess the most abstract of information without any clues. 1X suggested the use of code-words to confound eavesdroppers, not each other. Is Four intended to come off seeming like a ditsy NPC?

I hope you have fun during your vacation.   Are you traveling anywhere?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 28, 2006)

Soon, the two men finish changing their clothing. Now, appearing as prison guards, they make their way towards where X is hiding. They are apparently ready to head out. As they reach the tiny droid's position, the thin man stops and looks around. The larger man, completely oblivious, is shocked when the other man's arms reach up to strangle him. In a few short seconds, the larger saboteur is laid out near X's hiding place. The smaller man then vanishes into the access tubes. 

Not long after, Four reports in. "Face in. All clear. I'll keep an eye out for them. Eyes clear?"

***

Resetting his scanners to focus on the new vessel, Derek watches its electronic trail pierce the planet's atmosphere and descend to the surface. Sure enough, its trajectory seems to indicate that it is indeed headed for the mining facility. In fact, it doesn't seem to be making any attempt at hiding that truth.

[sblock=OOC]Awww.. we don't need a cranky Ambrus now...   

No, Four is meant to be intelligent and methodical. Which means she assumes a lot, and has difficulty thinking outside the box. 

I did have a lot of fun. Wu Shu camps are always great ways to remind me that as much shape as I think I'm in, I still have some work to do. I only had to travel to Hastings which is an hour's drive from here. Eventually though, I'll have to make the trip to China itself for the rest of it...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 28, 2006)

DRK-1X records the unexpected betrayal and cold blooded murder from its concealed vantage point. As it turns to watch the disguised murderer make his escape the probot systematically purges all but a few seconds of key footage from its limited holo-buffer. For future reference it keeps an image of the two men installing the explosives, the pair changing into their disguises and the murder itself. When satisfied that the remaining saboteur has in fact left the hub 1X floats over to the body of his partner to conduct a quick scan to confirm that he is in fact dead. The probot remains mindful that although alone, it yet remains in a foreign and possibly dangerous environment and so continues to periodically scan the room and its access points in case the saboteur or some other imperial agent should approach (Listen +9, Spot +13, taking 10).

The diminutive probot then deploys its twin arms from within its chassis and traces a quick arc through the compartment to the wall panels the two saboteurs had just finished replacing. DRK-1X pries the panels off one by one and gently deposits each onto the deck below. The probot then rises back up and slowly pans the assembly behind the panels, surveying the various components the saboteurs had just finished installing. Without hesitation, 1X then moves from one permacrete detonator to the next, manually disconnecting each one from the receivers which might deliver the trigger signal. The diminutive probot them carefully removes each of the six explosive charges and moves to set them down gently onto the deck below in a small pile.

Thinking itself safe from explosive destruction for the moment, 1X examines the various data recorders and receiver/transmitter components as well as the systems they've been connected to in an attempt to determine what the saboteurs might have been attempting to accomplish with the devices' installation (Search +10, Knowledge (technology) +6, taking 20). Since the saboteur or his cohorts would be expecting to receive data transmission from the hub DRK-1X judges it wise to leave the components in place for the time being, less the saboteur become aware that his handywork had been sabotaged in turn. The probot does however note the frequencies that the receivers and transmitters are set to and begins monitoring those frequencies with its comlink so as to directly monitor the data exchange.

DRK-1X pauses in its work to respond once it receives Four's transmission. _"Eyes blue. Ears yellow. The small man killed the large man. Remains in aft hub. Eyes proceeding as planned."_

Assuming all has gone as planned until this point, DRK-1X will proceed to jack itself into an available computer port to cautiously begin slicing into the freighter's computer. The probot's first goal is to attempt and determine the vessel's operational status, the status of the ore loading procedure and the estimated time to departure. It'll then attempt to tap into the freighter's communications system to try and determine the result of the slave revolt as well as the purpose of the two star destroyers in orbit (Computer Use +14).[sblock=OOC]Glad to hear you had a good time on your vacation, and even more glad to see that you're back! Is a trip to China actually in your near future? I'd love to visit the orient.

I'd say Four's plan to try cutting into the superstructure of a moving freighter undetected would count as 'thinking outside the box'. It does make me question her supposed intelligence though. 

Great, now 1X has got to deal with a dead body. If it'd wanted to leave dead bodies piling up in here it would just have shot the two saboteurs in the first place. Damn saboteurs, so messy. No consideration for others.  

I'm not clear on where the saboteur went; did he squeeze out through one of the vent ducts to the outside or simply walk along the ship's spine along the interior companionway?

I'm curious to know if 1X could somehow make use of the explosives itself. Could 1X simply reprogram the various receivers to operate with a different frequency and then reconnect them to the charges to make its own set of remotely activated explosive charges? If so, what might be the range and damage of one of the charges, or all of them put together? BTW, isn't permacrete a construction material in the SW universe? Shouldn't the explosive be made of detonite or something else?  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 30, 2006)

X watches as the thin killer disappears into the tiny accessway, presumably on his way out. Looking back to the body on the floor, it is easy to tell that the man is quite dead. Not only is his body temperature slowly cooling, but his throat has been crushed. It is here that X realizes that the battle outside must be over as it no longer hears the sounds of blaster fire. Without further checking, it would be difficult to tell who had won. 

Without much hesitation, X then sets about removing the explosives from the conduits. The layout and placement of these and the data recorders seem to indicate that the goal was to disable communications and navigation after taking signals from these and sending them to another location. It is not difficult to key X's receivers into this data. 

As X taps into the ship's systems, it picks up on the internal and outgoing communications. For the most part, discussions of procedure seem to occupy the waves, but an oddly familiar male voice can be heard talking to someone else. 

"Roger, _Arrester_. We'll be leaving orbit in approximately two hours. I under... yes... understoo...yes, sir." Four is obviously not liking her temporary job. 

The ship's ground procedures are once again underway, as the last of the ore begins to get loaded, air gets recycled and fuel tanks are replenished. It is almost as if the fight below never happened. Only a few mentions of clean up operations underway are any indication of it occuring. 


[sblock]A trip to China is actually the far future. I figure if I'm to do that, I'm going to go all out and go to Japan as well. Make a whole thing out of it. That and see if I can sneak a peak at Vladivostok. 

Well, you know saboteurs.. can't trust them as far as you can throw them... Speaking of, the thinner one has started squeezing down the same access tunnels that X first floated through. Now if only X can figure out why the thin man left the body there...

Permacrete is the stuff that most buildings and other fixtures are made of in Star Wars. Permacrete detonators are meant to remove such structures quickly and efficiently. Which is to say a starship doesn't have a chance of surviving such a blast from the inside. These are the equivalent of a microfusion bomb without the radiation. Of course, they can also be used for mining, thus the access to them. 

As far as X using them, each detonation receiver is set to a specific frequency which is keyed to a transmitter set that is elsewhere. X would have to take apart the receiver and rewire it for the new frequency that X wants to set. So in a sense, yes it is possible but time consuming. As far as damage, etc. Consider these what we call plot devices. They do what is necessary. Nothing more, nothing less. But if you're really wanting stats, take a look at the assault concussion launchers that Republic Assault ships carry. Double it. That should tell you something   

I am extremely tired as I type, so please forgive grammar and spelling errors, if any. Subconscious has begun to take over. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 31, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]If the permacrete detonators are so powerful why did the saboteurs bother installing more than one, or placing them on the various sub-systems, or even bother installing them behind the panels? It sounds like a single charge would have been sufficient to obliterate the entire hub along with all of its sub-systems and most likely the entire freighter with it. It seems like an over-complicated and ultimately pointless example of overkill.

If 1X were to use the charges itself it'd have to be able to estimate a minimum safe distance for it from the point of detonation; could you at least ballpark the yield of one of these things for me?

So how is the hub laid out? How many exits are there? Are there any hatches or doorways that cut off this part of the ship from the engine room in the aft or the bridge in the front? Are the vents going to remain open once the ship lifts off or is this area going to be sealed with its own atmosphere? Is there artificial gravity along the spine of the ship? Is there somewhere in the hub where 1X could stash the body to avoid crew members from tripping across it if they walk through the hub on the way to the engine section? Could it be stuffed behind the panels? If not, would it be possible to do so if the body were dismembered first?[/sblock]The spherical black droid's extended scomplink probe spins slowly with little more than a mechanical whir. As it does so, DRK-1X's consciousness begins to cautiously penetrate deeper into the freighter's onboard computer network. Remaining weary of its slicing tripping any alarms or drawing unwanted attention, the probot minds its Code carefully, attempting to navigate its way deftly through the sub-systems of the network.

After establishing the freighter's operational status DRK-1X's turns its attention to attempting to locate Four's computer console and to create an isolated and protected network connection through which the two of them could communicate without continuing to transmit com-signals. Remaining cautious however, DRK-1X first attempts to access a visual and auditory pickup in the vicinity of the woman's console so that it can make certain she's not being observed directly before attempting to contact Four. When satisfied that it's precautions are adequate and that Four is clear DRK-1X sends a simple text message to appear at the bottom of Four's screen in small type: "Violet?"

Continuing its subversion of the freighter's computer core, DRK-1X cautiously attempts to next access the ship's navigational logs, external sensor array and communications systems. The probot would need to control, at least in part, all three to prepare and transmit a course to Derek as well as to mask the fighter's presence while it would be trailing the freighter. While accessing the logs and com-systems 1X attempts to determine the intended purpose of the two Star Destroyers and whether or not they would be escorting the freighter once it reached orbit. If they did escort the freighter then much of the probot's preparations could be discarded as Derek could be expected to abort his part of the mission. Without the Ari's Sorrow following them, 1X would be required to find and secure an alternate means of escape from the cluster for itself, Dofina and Four.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]


			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> If the permacrete detonators are so powerful why did the saboteurs bother installing more than one, or placing them on the various sub-systems, or even bother installing them behind the panels?



That's a very good question isn't it?   

A single block would be more than enough to blow apart this part of the ship. If detonated in flat open ground, you're talking a minimum safe distance of 100 meters. I'm not sure how familiar you are with modern weaponry, but if you can get a picture of a US Mk 84 2000 lb GPHE bomb going off, you'll get the idea. 

From the way the hub is built, X can determine a general layout. Back the way you came, there are two vents that lead to either side of the ship, both that exit to the outside. Past that, working your way forward, would be the hatch that leads to the spine of the ship, the part that does not have atmosphere, but does contain the manual (as opposed to the automatic ones that are in the ship) controls for each locking clamp that holds the storage tank in place. Going back towards the hub, past that leads to the computer core of the ship and then the main engineering section and hyperdrive systems. Then there are the engines themselves. 

There are, according to the simple layout stored in the computer, more access points that lead both from the computer core and engineering section to exits towards the bottom of the ship. 

As far as hiding the large body, you would have to cut it up to hide it in the immediate vicinity, however a quick search might turn up a storage closet somewhere.... 

All external access ports will close when the ship is finally prepared for lift off. Gravity only exists in two places, from the hub to the engines and the bridge section. The spine is zero-G and has no atmosphere. This of course will not hinder X. 
[/sblock]

X navigates the computer's simple architecture and notes that many of the minor subsystems haven't been activated as of yet, including visual recording of the ship's interior. Activating it may alert the other users that are currently running tests on the systems before liftoff. So far, X has eluded their notice. 

However, audial sensors are active as well as intraship communications. Extrapolating from available data, X determines that Four is on the bridge. Judging from *his* conversation, *he* is in the communications and sensors control console. This position would allow Four to view messages in relative discreetness. 

It takes her a moment, but she does eventually respond in type. "All clear, systems nominal."

It isn't difficult for X to slave control to and set for itself an access node that only X can use for its needs in the system. A back door key, if you will. It seems to X that this system is definately not state of the art. It appears almost... obsolete. 

While X is working, its monitoring of the ship's communications confirms that the two Star Destroyers are indeed a part of this flight. They are to provide overwatch as the ship makes its jumps into the cluster. The apparent captain of the freighter has other ideas however. 

"Perhaps you didn't hear me. I don't think it necessary for a civilian freighter to be escorted by military ships. I'm just making another drop, nothing more, nothing less."

"I heard you fine. This is an order from the Emperor himself. You will obey it."

"He is not my Emperor. I didn't vote him in."

"In time, you will understand otherwise."

"Whatever you say. I thought you were just here to check the merchandise, not babysit."

"We are here under order of the Emperor. You need know nothing further."

"Fine. _Nerevar_ out."

You hear the captain mutter something about 'fascist nerfherders' before he disconnects. 

Then X hears something in its audial sensors. Someone is coming from the direction of the computer core.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I can't say I'm very familiar with modern weaponry beyond being able to name a few kinds of explosives.

Does the ship layout in the freighter's computer show the location of any appropriately sized storage compartment in the aft section? If not, could 1X avoid spilling blood by cauterizing the cuts as it makes them with its lightsaber blade? Are all lightsaber cuts automatically clean ones?

I'm not clear on whether the Destroyers are intending to only escort the freighter to its jump point or whether they'll follow it through hyperspace as well. If it's the former would it be possible for Derek, if he were made aware of the freighter's intended flight plan through hyperspace, to execute his own jump from a different starting location so that the Ari's Sorrow could intercept the freighter in hyperspace once it was en-route to the cluster?[/sblock]Hearing the sounds of approach, DRK-1X quickly withdraws its Code out of the computer network while leaving its virtual access node in place. The probot then withdraws, folds and retracts its scomplink probe into its chassis while simultaneously extending its mini blaster cannon and a single manipulator arm. Wheeling about, 1X traces a quick arc through the air to hide itself close by the aft hatchway near where the person would emerge.

While it waits for the unknown individual to enter the hub, the spherical black probe droid prepares to emit a small electromagnetic field through its integrated comlink to jam any transmissions the individual may attempt to make once he, she or it enters the room and spots the body lying on the floor and the wall panels in disarray.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 3, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]If you are interested, here is a video to help you get an idea of a Mk84 and what it does:

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2006-3-28_Close_encounter.avi

I found another, but the site links to X-rated stuff, so I'll refrain from posting it. 

The layout shows that in the engineering section are two large bays that seem to be used for nothing more than storage for tools and replacement parts. 

Lightsabers, due to their nature, automatically cauterize the wounds they cause. The very first Star Wars movie seems to contradict this when Obi-Wan removes Ponda Baba's arm, but for the most part, it has remained so. As far as we're concerned, it will cauterize any wounds caused. 

As far as the destroyers go, they will go overwatch, meaning that one ship will be approximately one hour ahead of the freighter at all times until they reach their destination inside the cluster, so only at certain intervals will either of the destroyers be actually in the same space as the freighter. Assuming everything goes to plan that is. 

Derek should be able to plot a path that follows within a similar time frame as the freighter, but out of sync with the destroyers. The only snag will be the end, when all four ships are in the same area. But that is an encounter for Derek to figure out.... [/sblock]

It isn't long before one of the crew makes their way into the main hub. He is dressed in dirty overalls and looks as if he hasn't seen a refresher in weeks. He looks to be human, but has a small coat of extremely fine fur covering his exposed skin. He first notices the body and rushes up to it, not registering the panels or the concealed probot near him. 

Checking the body and determining its state, he goes to say something on his comlink, but a well timed burst from X causes nothing but static to emerge. Cursing, he stands to go and find the internal com panel...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 4, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Darn. I was hoping it would be a maintenance droid rather than an organic technician. That would have proven easier to deal with I think. Gee. I've been mulling over what to do all day; it certainly wasn't an easy call. 1X will just cross its fingers and hope it chose wisely.  [/sblock]Emitting the electrostatic pulse buys the concealed probot a few more precious seconds for its heuristic processor to work its way through its carefully refined improvisational problem solving algorithms. DRK-1X's targeting sensors lock onto the male as he pulls his hand away from his comlink and rises to step towards the wall panel. Millisecond by millisecond, trillions of electrons race through the droid's processor circuit pathways as it compares possible scenarios, their probable outcomes, and which would best serve its long term goal of reaching its Mistress.

Should the man be allowed to report the saboteur's death and summon help or should he be silenced immediately with a well targeted blaster bolt? Which outcome presented the greatest risk of detection and capture? Subduing the man would most likely keep the probot from being detected in the short term, but the technician would most likely be called upon or missed at some point during the upcoming hyperspace trip. DRK-1X could possibly perform the man's duties for a time to keep anyone from noticing his inactivity, but it seemed unlikely that the probot could avoid interacting with the crew completely for the several days the trip would last. If the technician were allowed to summon help others would likely arrive to investigate the body, its murder and the sabotage of the hub's systems. A close study of the scene would reveal the murderer's handprints around the body's neck along with his fingerprints and organic residue on the panels, components and the ventilation shaft leading out. Investigators would correctly conclude that an organic was responsible for the murder and sabotage; they wouldn't likely suspect or search the ship for a small probot left aboard. Considering the pressing schedule the freighter was expected to maintain, it was even possible that no official investigation could be organized and carried out before the freighter lifted off. DRK-1X could potentially remain aboard undetected...

Its heuristic processor having reached its volition threshold, DRK-1X watches the man as he crosses the small cabin and depresses the wall panel's comlink button. Trusting that the technician was sufficiently unnerved by the discovery of the murder and distracted by his comlink conversation, 1X slowly rises from its concealed position and silently floats forward. The probot carefully deploys its second manipulator arm and, coming to a stop before the six stacked permacrete detonators, cautiously begins gathering up the explosives while attempting to remain undetected (Hide +22, Move Silently +15, taking 10). Without wasting another moment, DRK-1X turns and silently floats through the hatchway from which the technician had emerged a moment ago. Heading aft, the black spherical probot makes its way cautiously towards the closest of the two storage bays.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 4, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]DRK-1X has fingers? I thought those were just manipulators....  It is a good thing that even though droids are oblivious to the Force, Lady Luck smiles on them just fine... [/sblock]

"Captain, I got a body down here. Looks like one of ours, but he doesn't look familiar."

"What killed him?"

"I can't tell. No blaster wounds as far as I can see."

"Blast it all. We don't have time for this. Check around, one of the prisoners probably got on board during the fight. I'll let control know and then send someone up to get the body."

"What if I find the killer?"

"Kill him."

"Yes, sir."

The man sighs, looking down at the body one more time. As DRK-1X is finishing discreetly gathering up the explosives, the man turns around quickly, looking to where the tiny droid was previously. Moving over to look, he sees nothing but the panels on the deck plating. 

Not wanting to risk his own life looking for a dangerous man, the technician takes his time putting the panels back in place. X breathes an electronic sigh of relief as it continues its path towards the starboard storage room. As of yet, X hasn't seen any other crew members, but it can hear voices coming from below the ship. There is an open hatch somewhere near it. 

Moving ever so cautiously, DRK-1X finally finds the doorway to the starboard storage room. It is closed and it appears the door is codelocked. 

*** 

While Derek is patiently waiting for the freighter to lift off, his sensors again pick up the same ship that previously entered the atmosphere now exiting it on the same path as before. As soon as it is free of Hurven Seven's pull, it vanishes into hyperspace.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 4, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Heh. The tech is replacing the panels and hasn't noticed the mysterious new components? Interesting.

Droids aren't oblivious to the force; they can observe its effects as readily as anyone. Since it can't be explained by science though, except for counting midichlorians, they're hard pressed to understand its functioning or replicate its effects.

You know, I should send you the DRK-1X entry from _the New Essential Guide to Droids_. It's interesting because it describes how they were designed in part using _mechu-deru_, the Sith's mechanical engineering art. The entry goes on to say: "A Sith probe droid can track a Force-user in much the way a nashtah follows the scent of blood, partly by scanning biological entities for the presence of midichlorians, and partly by surveying the environment for anomalous Force concentrations." "The probe droid uses this data to assemble a picture of an individual's Force aura, which appears in playback as a radiant blue nimbus." Pretty neat huh? 

Beside who needs some psychic mumbo-jumbo when one has the power of the Code at its command?  [/sblock]DRK-1X, its arms full of permacrete detonators, floats over to the storage bay hatch's lock. Assuming it has a computer port, 1X will deploy its scomplink probe and marry it to the port in an attempt to access its simple processor and bypass the lockout mechanism. (Computer Use +14)[sblock=OOC]If there is no port, 1X will instead used the keypad as a manual interface and attempt to use the knowledge it has gained from the freighter's obsolete computer to try circumventing the lockout. If it senses anyone approaching, 1X will endeavour to locate and reach a convenient out of the way hiding spot and wait. Any exhaust port, ventilation shaft or even a mass of conduits jutting out of the wall should be sufficient to offer the little 30 cm droid cover I would think. A spot out of reach and beyond a human's regular field of vision is ideal, say anywhere high up along a ceiling or over a doorway.[/sblock]******

Derek, puzzled about the odd ship idly begins computing its hyperspace transit locus and comparing it to the spatial scans of the area it had been conducting earlier in an attempt to determine its probable destination (Computer Use +14, Astrogation +5).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 6, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]You know, I have been putting off getting those books because they come out with a new one with every movie and still leave out stuff from the old books. But now you're making want to run out and get them again so I can make sure that I'm telling you proper, since most of my knowledge comes from the novels and comics. Especially since this droid book has some interesting takes on how a DRK works. Now how to put that ability into X's stats... That's okay, wait until March when the Saga edition of SWRPG comes out... [/sblock]

X inserts its scomplink into the access port and it immediately opens for the Code savvy droid. Inside, the illumination is low, but X can see numerous crates and piles of spare parts, tools and other equipment for the ship. As the door closes behind it, X can hear the voices of several people getting closer. They sound as if they are discussing the body that is in the control hub. They pass the storage room by and X is once again alone with its electroneural synapses. 

***

Derek calculates what it can of the strange ship's trajectory. He has to triple check them, as it appears that unless it is a stop over point, the ship is headed for empty space. The nearest port would be weeks from where Derek's calculations show that the ship is going. He can't get an exact fix, but it is definately somewhere out on the Fringes.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]In hindsight it would probably have been best to use the Sith probe droid stats from the Dark side sourcebook as a starting point to create DRK-1X rather than the Dark eye stats from the A&EG. The A&EG proved to be rather wonky with many design errors; the DS sourcebook on the other hand presents a more balanced droid model I think. It's almost as if the two books were designed without one designer being aware that Maul's droids from Episode I had already been described in an existing SW sourcebook. Even the New Complete Guide to Droids seems to continue the confusion of the two RPG books since it goes on to describe the Sith Probe droid as being constructed by Maul based on ancient Sith designs (like in the DS book) while simultaneously listing the manufacturer as Arakyd Industries (like in the A&EG).

My best guess is that Arakyd based their Dark eye production model on the Sith probe droid during its alliance with the Emperor, perhaps at his behest, but weren't able to add the mechu-deru enhancements such as the force detection so only produced a simpler stripped down version of the Sith model for mass production. Since that's what DRK-1X is, I'd say that it wouldn't have the force sensing abilities unless Dofina or Dooku had the know how and inclination to have made the necessary modifications to 1X.

Also, the entry also indicates what all those little bits visible on the probot's chassis are supposed to be. For instance, the little knobby thing on the right side of the droid's chassis is the external mount for the Dark-eye's weapon; meaning that 1X should have its blaster visibly mounted on its exterior rather than hidden inside its dedicated compartment if you cared to be accurate. Would you like me to send you the page? I also don't mind if you'd want to retcon 1X or its stats or description for accuracy's sake.[/sblock]Alone in the storage compartment, DRK-1X floats around the room taking stock of the available parts and tools as well as to scan the nooks and crannies for various good place to hide itself and/or the permacrete detonators. Once it finds such a space the probot deposits its quickly gathered payload and then floats back to the door to connect its scomplink with the access port there.

DRK-1X reestablishes its interface with its virtual access node in the ship's computer and relocks the door to the chamber while it checks to see whether Four has tried communicating with it through the virtual node while it was disconnected. The spherical probe droid then attempts to access the internal comlink A/V feeds back in the hub to monitor the investigation underway there. The probot also cautiously resumes its efforts to access the ship's navigational logs in an attempt to learn what it can of the hyperspace route used during previous trips, the satellites and sensor net protecting the cluster, the imperial infrastructure in place within the cluster, the routes taken by the freighter through that region, the security procedures and protocols in use during previous voyages there and any other information that may help it to plan the next step of its mission.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 8, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]If you want to scan me the page, that would be cool, but I think I like the idea that you brought up of Arakyd producing scaled down versions of the original model, which is highly probable. They never go into too much detail about Arakyd, but if I ventured a guess, due to the fact that nearly all of the major units that Arakyd produces before and during the Empire's reign were in fact copies of Sith models, that perhaps one of Sidious' advisors is also the head of Arakyd or in a position to influence the design and creation of the droids. Between the DRKs, the ASPs, the ITs, the Vipers and the Probots, they are all based on ancient Sith designs. 

Nonetheless, it brings up some interesting theories involving X's true origin and how Dofina came to possess it. As far as retconning the stats, I wouldn't worry about it. Remember you created it as a modified version that is also capable of modifying itself when the need arises. Considering its purpose, a visible blaster makes no sense, thus the job done to be able to conceal it as necessary. 

Let me take a look at what the page says and then we'll go from there.[/sblock]

The storage room is a huge array of pieces and parts for the engineering section of the ship. From large thermal fusion couplings to the tiniest bolts, just about everything one could need to repair a ship of this type is available in here. Hydrospanners and fusion cutters and other such tools and their respective kits are also stored in here as well. If X didn't know any better, it would calculate that it would be possible to build an entire engine or two out of just what was in the room. 

Because of all the stacked pieces and crates and shelves, there are plenty of places to find shelter from prying eyes. X finds a sutiable spot to deposit the explosives before moving back to the access port. So far, Four hasn't sent any more messages. 

The soldiers looking into the death of the saboteur have determined that it was a prisoner and not a guard, but as of yet, have not determined who or what caused him to suddenly die. The officer in charge notes the bruising on his neck, but mentions that without further medical checking, it could have been anything. The other soldiers carry the body back to the exit hatchway and unceremoniously drop it out of the ship, then climb down after it. 

The investigating officer then speaks with the technician that found the body. They talk for a few moments as the technician describes what he found and then the officer asks if the technician found anything out of place. The technician denies that he saw anything else out of the ordinary, mentioning that a guard must have killed the man before he could do any damage. 

The officer then explains all of this to the captain, who is more incensed than before. However, his pressing schedule seems more important and the case is deemed closed. 

Internal comm traffic has turned to final checks now and a message does finally arrive from Four. "All set?"

As the crew is finishing their work, X has time to go over some of the previous log entries in the navicomputer. Apparently, this ship mostly makes runs in quite a few asteroid fields throughout colonial space before heading further outrim and into the fringe area. Each time, it is completely inspected by crew commisoned outside of the ones that are actually at each station, as the log stamps have different markings than the ones that should appear according to the locations that are in the memory banks. 

It would seem however, that the ship's logs only go back so far. The first being somewhere near Coruscant and that was only a few months ago. None of them indicate that it was ever in the location of the cluster.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2006)

The probot's scomplink probe spins slowly in the computer port as DRK-1X responds to Four's inquiry via its virtual access node. "I've removed six permacrete detonators installed by the saboteurs. There yet remains an assortment of data-slicing modules and transmitters left in the aft hub assembly however, which all appear to have escaped detection thus far. There is no data in the freighter's navigational logs pertaining to its previous trips to or from the cluster. Are you confidant about the intelligence your organization compiled in regards to this vessel's activities?"

The diminutive probe droid turns its attention away from the freighter's navigational logs and instead attempts to access the current flight plan; it was entirely possible that a new hyperspace jump program would be plotted and inputted into the nav-computer before liftoff.[sblock=OOC]Having read that Maul preferred to have his dark-eyes armed with poisoned flechette launchers I took that to mean that the ones we see in Episode I were in fact armed. I'd assumed that the droids' weaponry, whatever it happened to be, were stowed out of sight in internal compartments since I couldn't see anything on their spherical chassis that appeared to be a weapon. A bad assumption it would seem.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 9, 2006)

Four responds faster than she had been. "I think it's a little late to be asking that question, isn't it? If they haven't found those transmitters yet, they probably won't. At least until they actually start transmitting something. Look, we're about...wait...." It takes a few minutes for Four to continue. During that time, you notice that the navicomputer has started decompiling data being transmitted directly to it. "We're about to finish pre-flight checks, they should be transmitting the first leg to the navicomputer now. I'm going to guess that as soon as we're in flight, those transmitters are going to do their thing. I'm just not sure if we should jam them or not. The third player could be a hindrance or a help in this op."

[sblock=OOC]Sith are sneaky bastards aren't they?  I got the scans, thank you. I expected a book like that to have a little more detail, such as processing speeds, nominal repulsor velocities, power output, etc... but oh well.... [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2006)

DRK-1X begins processing the new navigational data, confirming that the freighter is indeed bound for the cluster. The silently hovering black spherical droid's scomplink probe suddenly begins spinning counterclockwise as 1X attempts to gain covert access to the freighter's communications antenna. Throughout the procedure the probot remains cautious of being detected and so follows a convoluted path through the sub-systems of the ship's electronic network while keeping watch for anti-slicing defenses and unauthorized-access alarms.

Meanwhile, DRK-1X continues to covertly relay text messages to and from Four's computer console on the bridge.  "I am accessing and processing the navigational data now. I am also in the process of slicing a secure data buffer in the communications system so that, when ready, I will be able to transmit a brief encoded and encrypted summary of the freighter's projected flight path to Ears along with instructions. It remains entirely possible however, that he will be unable to follow the freighter due to the two escort vessels waiting in orbit. If that is the case we will have to arrange our own covert transport out of the cluster.

As to our unknown third party, considering the explosives the operatives left aboard I fear their interests may not complement ours at this time. The six data transmitters are set to broadcast on channels 189532.25, 683465.67, 376819.98, 781532.62, 386728.98, 312958.48 and 876493.67. I am monitoring those channels now; you may do so as well and jam them if your feel it prudent."[sblock=OOC]Assuming DRK-1X successfully processes the navigational data and gains temporary access to the freighter's communications antenna, it will use its own integrated comlink's encryption circuitry to encode a brief binary message intended for Derek. The probot will wait for a moment when the freighter's crew is busily using the transmitter and then quickly upload the encrypted data packet to the antenna's data buffer while subtlety modulating the transmission parameters of the antenna. If the procedure goes as planned, the encrypted binary data will sound like little more than a brief burst of accidental static in the middle of someone else's conversation; a pre-arranged signal that Derek is listening for. DRK-1X will then reset the antenna's transmission parameters while it erases its message from the antenna's data-buffer and likewise purges the freighter's relevant transmission logs to cover its own tracks.

The transmitted message is encrypted binary and describes the freighter's projected ascent course to orbit and beyond to its designated jump point while describing where its sensory blind-spot will be. The message also describes briefly what 1X has learned of the two Star Destroyers' projected course and escort procedure. There's also some new mission details, plans and contingencies that 1X has devised. Aside from being in binary and encrypted, the message's meaning is obfuscated with the liberal use of pre-determined codewords and spatial coordinates data based on seemingly incomprehensible units of measure. Also, since 1X knows how Derek thinks and what he would naturally assume unless informed otherwise, the message also contains poignant omissions that would likely confuse any other listeners. A few parts of the message however are delivered in simple unambiguous binary, such as a brief summary of the recent developments, some proposed plan changes and the com channels that the saboteurs are using. Ideally no one will notice or try to decrypt the transmission but if they do it will only confound them.

After its done with the transmission and covering up its tracks, 1X will proceed with attempting to carefully slice its way into the freighter's external sensor systems to go about setting up that blind spot.

BTW, what is the freighter's ETA at the cluster?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 10, 2006)

Comparing the data with what is coming in to the navicomputer, X sees that the two seem to match up. Apparently, the first leg of the trip will involve just flying to the outskirts of the cluster. This will take about three days, if the calculations are correct. The fourth day will be spent receiving new transmissions from the lead escort destroyer heading through the cluster and relaying from the control in the center of the area. Then the last moments will be spent in the sensor net before going into the complex proper. 

Four responds as you are compiling the message to Derek. "Well, I'd much prefer if we didn't have to come up with our own way out. I do however think we should come up with a backup plan if Ears is compromised while we are on mission. I'll try to keep an eye on those transmissions. I'm guessing that someone else is going to be wanting those coordinates, but the explosives don't make sense. That is unless.. Hold on."

Four doesn't continue for some time. Your current access tells you however that the ship is almost ready for lift off. A communication between the freighter captain and the Star Destroyer commander has begun again. 


"Commander, this is the _Nerevar._ We're clear for egress."

"Copy, _Nerevar_. Coordinates have been successfully downloaded. Once you achieve orbit, prepare to release control to remote system."

"Will do, Commander. Anything else?"

"No. Just do as you're told."

"As you wish."


The transmission ends and then ground control is contacted. X determines that this is the best time to send its burst to Derek. 


"Control, this is _Nerevar._ We have launch confirmation. Prepare to release magnetics."

"Roger, _Nerevar_. Weather favorabl....<static>. Out."

"Say again, Control. We lost you there."

"Condition green, you're good to go."

"Copy Control. _Nerevar_ out."


X feels the ship lurch as the magnetic clamps that hold the ship down while the repulsors fire are released. The external vid-feeds show the landing pad clear of any debris that may have remained after the brief firefight with the prisoner-slaves. The clamps have retreated into their housing and the ship begins to slowly rise. You can also feel the valves and hatches to the outside closing and sealing while the life-support system starts to switch over to internal air. 

Going through the various monitors, you can see the entirety of the ship, all save for directly behind the engines. This would seem like a prime spot to hide, except for the engine wash. There are some spots though that, unless someone with extremely acute sense were watching, they would miss anything smaller than say, a fighter, that might happen to be lurking there. As it is, all the X can see outside the ship is the slowly vanishing clouds and the darkness of space. 

Just in the distance, a speck of light slowly becomes triangle shaped. This must be one of the Star Destroyers Derek mentioned. The other must have already gone ahead. 

Four finally sends another message. "No turning back now."

***

Derek watches as the freighter lifts off from the surface of Hurven Seven, confirming its trajectory with the information that DRK-1X had sent him in a brief burst. Not too far from the freighter is one of the Star Destroyers, the other having already left. 




[sblock=OOC] Four days total, the first leg is the longest, the rest will be micro jumps through the cluster. Oh and 300 XP. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2006)

As the freighter lifts off and the crew focus their attention on the task of maneuvering up the the planet's atmosphere DRK-1X, alone in the aft storage compartment, takes advantage of the opportunity to slice into the ship's sensor array sub-system. Largely ignoring the majority of the flow of data being accumulated by most of the Nerevar's sensors, the probot focuses its Code on tapping into the data-feed of the single aft port proximity detector. 1X creates a simple program (Computer Use +14, taking 10). which would cause the sensor to refrain from registering any objects which remained in its field of detection. Only objects or particles which first passed through the field of detection of a neighboring sensor would register and be recorded in the freighter's sensor logs. Objects, or a small ship, which approached the freighter but that remained in that sensor's field of detection without deviation would thereby remain effectively invisible to the crew of the Nerevar.

The probot cautiously buries the program deep into the relevant sensor's dedicated sub-processor. DRK-1X then carefully checks its cherished Code work while continuing to monitor the sensor's unfiltered data-feed to verify that the Ari's Sorrow is indeed where it's supposed to be lest it be required to make some hasty changes to the sensor logs if it weren't.

******

Derek listens to DRK-1X's brief binary message disguised as static, allowing his internal comlink to decrypt the missive. The human replica droid swings around in the pilot's chair and begins keying the navigational data into the nav-computer as he processes his upcoming hyperspace jump (Astrogation +5). Derek monitors the freighter's ascent through the planet's atmosphere while he verifies the computer's computations.[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the xp! Out of curiosity, do you recall the last time you gave me xp? I'm curious to know what the 300 points covers. Also, does Derek get the same amount?

The Commander's mention of the freighter having to relinquish flight control to the larger ship sounds to me like they'll be establishing up a fairly substantial computer network between the two ships over a comlink channel. If so it occurs to me that 1X might be able to use its connection to the freighter's computer to slice remotely into the Star Destroyer's systems. Does that make sense? If so, 1X might be able to modify that ship's sensor's too, and possibly learn something of Dofina's fate. Are either of the Star Destroyers here one of those to which Dofina was brought after her capture? What would be the DC to breach a Star Destroyer's computer network?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 14, 2006)

With X monitoring the now modified proximity sensor, Derek is able to easily slip inside the envelop that the little probot has created for the fighter that Derek is flying. The HRD realizes that precision flying will be required for the trip, but it has little worry as to its possiblity, given directions from his counterpart. 

[sblock=OOC]Umm... You know, I'd have to look again to see when I gave it to you last time. I do know it's been a while. The 300XP for now covers all the stuff for the planet Hurven Seven. To be honest though, I haven't really thought through how I want to do Derek's growth. I mean he is technically a separate character now, so giving him separate Xp could work, but also I could consider him a cohort that you play too. I think we'll stick with the same Xp for both for now. So yeah, he gets 300xp too. 

What you are proposing makes sense, but even for such a talented droid such as X, would be difficult. However, that being said, R2D2 was able to hack the first Death Star quite easily, so.. there you go. Since the Empire is somewhat competent in its current form, accessing the Star Destroyer's computer systems is DC30. Difficult, but not impossible if X takes its time. 

Neither destroyer matches the markings of the one that left with Dofina...

Anything else you want either to do in flight, you can mention now, otherwise I'm going to fast forward to the arrival at the outskirts of the sensor net.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 14, 2006)

OOC: I searched through our recovered in-game posts and found the last time you awarded DRK-1X experience points; it was following its escape of the burning settlement on Dantooine just after its battle with Vader's probe droid and its first conversation with Four in disguise. So all in all, 1X hasn't gotten any xp for its explorations of the bio-lab, its shopping trip on the space station in the Dantooine system, its creation of Derek or for Four's kidnapping. It's been a good little while. I'd hope that single-handedly killing three über-rancors would be worth a few points.  

For Derek's xp, I'd just award it its own xp based on whatever it personally does. Up until they reached the Hurven system both droids had the same experiences. Since they've split up though DRK-1X has infiltrated an imperial compound and stowed aboard a freighter. Derek, on the other hand, took a side trip to the pirate's space station to refuel the Ari's Sorrow while avoiding an imperial inspection. Award xp however you see fit; whatever you decide is fine with me.

As usual I do have a few pet projects planned for the three days of the trip.   The first thing 1X intends to do is proceed with its plan to slice the Star Destroyer's native computer network via the freighter's remote computer link-up. It'll remain very cautious by using a circuitous route through the network and take its time so as to avoid alerting anyone to its intrusion. It's primary aim is to modifying the capital ship's sensors ASAP the same way it did the freighter's; to give the ship an effective blind-spot. It's second goal is to search the Destroyer's computer core for any data it has pertaining to Dofina and her whereabouts. Lastly, and it may indeed be a long shot, but during its time in the Destroyer's network 1X will try to locate a droid somewhere on the capital ship who is physically plugged into the network and, if possible, attempt to reprogram it remotely. DRK-1X's aim isn't to create 1X-3, but it wouldn't mind reprogramming a droid to serve as its sleeper agent; a simple mouse droid or a random maintenance astromech would be sufficient. It'd want the droid to keep performing its regular duties but also be ready and willing to serve 1X remotely as an sleeper agent if ever 1X needs some help aboard the Star Destroyer; perhaps during the probot's escape from the cluster. It may be a pie in the sky idea but 1X plenty of time to kill during the next few days.  

1X's other significant project is to reprogram itself with either some craft or repair skill ranks and use the spare parts and tools in the storage bay to create six remote receivers it can hook up to the detonators it has acquired. If it can't find the kind of parts it needs 1X will sneak back into the hub and swipe the detonators' original receivers and modify those back in the storage bay. If possible 1X will even try to, at best, improvise little housings for each bomb or, at worst, simply wrap each matched pair tightly in the equivalent of duck-tape. 1X's aim is to end up with six lightweight little bombs that it can carry together in a bundle and detonate separately from a distance via a preset comlink signal. Not yet sure what 1X might use them for, though they might prove crucial eventually. Hopefully the whole bundle won't weigh too much. If so 1X will probably try to hand off a few to Four.

Aside from that DRK-1X will periodically check the freighter's sensor logs to ensure that its subtle modification to the aft proximity sensor is continuing to work properly. It'll converse with Four on occasion via the network to discuss further plans as well as the issue of how they might increase their chances of getting "Ears" through the sensor net. At one point (or perhaps two) during the trip DRK-1X and Derek will have to shut down for an hour to regenerate. 1X will do its best to hide itself in a concealed and ideally out-of-reach location within the storage bay before doing so.

Any other free time it has 1X will spend meditating on its own Code and the upcoming difficulties it may encounter in the cluster. At its end, Derek will do much the same while monitoring the flight and the various inter-ship comlink transmissions. That's about it for me. You can narrate this stuff however you like or simply summarize the results; your call.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]You know, you're right. I could swear I gave you some before the asteroid base, but I can't find it. In that case, from the lab: 400xp. From the shopping spree: 200xp. From the asteroid base activity: 200xp. So another 800xp altogether, which by my calculations, should bring you to 4th Character Level. 

For now, I'll stick with also awarding Derek the 300xp, I'll just have to adjust the calculations depending on his actions in situations where he isn't with X. No worries there. 

I also went ahead and made sure that X 'touched up' both ships, unless you wanted to leave one of the escorts with the ability to see Derek...[/sblock]

DRK-1X, the most industrious probot the galaxy has ever seen, goes to work on its plans to rescue its Mistress, the forever in trouble Dofina. X knows that only at certain times will it be able to access the Star Destroyer through its communication link with the freighter, so it sets a chronometer to make sure that it is ready to perform its work when these times arrive. 

In the interim, X busies itself making its makeshift bombs. It takes some time, but the detonators are premade to accept remote receivers, so the work is simple enough. It just well, takes time. 

Four checks in every so often, mostly to confirm the status of Derek more than anything. Though she is interested in what X is doing, she is more concerned about the coming mission. She mentions something to the effect of once you are safely inside the complex, she plans to continue her masquerade as long as she can. She did mention that she had another mission to accomplish inside, but she was going to first wait to see if you could find any trace of Dofina's location inside the complex through their mainframe. Then you would set about actually getting her free. 

When the time comes to do its work on the Star Destroyer, X wastes no time. Going for the virtual throat of the ship's systems, X makes its way inside the geometry of the warship's network. The difference between it and the freighter's is unsurprisingly vast. Where the freighter was easy to manipulate, X has to call on every bit of Code mastery secrets it knows and even make up new ones in order to remain undetected and gain access to the necessary part of the system it needs to alter the sensor cluster returns. 

While it works, X sends a part of its code as a sprite to see if it can find anything relating to Dofina or her capture. Unfortunately, it is unable to find anything relating to either. It appears that this ship was actually just recently commisioned and so any records it has of activity are very new. 

X finally manages to subvert the sensor cluster enough that instead of reporting a finding where Derek is flying the Sorrow, it instead shows a previous recording of nothing. The time elapse between the switch is so miniscule that only a droid could detect it. 

X repeats the process on the other escort vessel, again finding nothing on Dofina, or much of anything else. X learns in its minimal time connected to the Imperial network that if any of the droids that are onboard the ship made contact with any user on the system, they relayed as much to the nearest control monitor nearby. If X were able to stop this electronic relay, it wouldn't have the ability to program the droid fast enough to convince it not to take other measures to alert the crew. At least, not in the time it has to work. If X had time actually aboard the vessel, that might change. 

The ships rarely talk to each other during the trip, mostly to simply confirm positioning and status. It would seem the crew of the freighter has no love lost for the Imperial crew escorting them. 

The time finally arrives when the three days are up. The fourth is spent with the three ships playing hopscotch through the massive cluster. Through the freighter's sensors, X notes that this place would indeed be dangerous if someone didn't know the route. The cluster is made up of black holes. 

X focuses much of its time keeping Derek alert to any changes in the patterns of lfight necessary to remain with the convoy of ships and not get caught up in any of the rogue gravity waves that exist out here. X also notices something else. The transmitters that were installed in the freighter's core begin sending signals out. One of the other ships is sure to detect them if given the chance.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 16, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the xp! I actually leveled in a PBP game!!! I never thought this day would come. This has been the single longest, hardest earned level I've ever gotten in any RPG. 

Now I'm not certain what to do about it. DRK-1X could take a level of soldier and gain four feats out of six which it could then replace with whatever feats it wants by reprogramming itself. Although it's legal by the RAW (and Jedi Counseling #22 clarifies the point as does JD Wiker's own website) I just wanted to swing it by you first since it seems a bit wonky to me. The addition of 1d10 vitality points and a +1 BAB is also pretty sweet. What are your thoughts on the matter? Also, how do you want to handle rolling for vitality?

Thanks for assuming 1X would slice the second Star Destroyer; I hadn't realized that they'd both be accessible. I figured only one of the ships would bother networking with the freighter to control it remotely.

DRK-1X would ask Four to clarify her intentions. Does she plan on staying in the cluster after 1X is ready to head back out? What exactly does she want to accomplish asside from rescuing Dofina?[/sblock]DRK-1X, detecting the transmissions emanating from the freighter's hub immediately emits its own jamming frequency as it quickly heads out the hatchway. Although curious who these saboteurs were working for, the probot sees no tactical advantage to drawing any further unwanted attention to the freighter on which it is hiding. Quickly scanning the area to ensure it is alone, 1X goes to work on the access panels; prying them off and and setting them down on the deck. Without any preamble or delicacy, the spherical black probe droid deploys its twin manipulator arms and begins tearing out the transmitters and data-slicing modules one by one. When finished DRK-1X quickly replaces the panels, gathers up the various devices and returns to the relative safety of its storage compartment to continue monitoring the voyage.

******

As the voyage progresses, Derek endeavours to thoroughly map the route he's taking through the hazardous area by conducting extensive scans of its dangerous stellar phenomena. As he compiles the data he carefully inputs it into the navigational computer so that, when the time comes, he'll be ready and able to backtrack through the area as quickly as it is safe.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 16, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Seriously? How long have you been gaming on here? Of course, I can't say much myself, I've only leveled once and that's in Living ENWorld. 

I usually like my players feeling like they've earned their xp and levels and I believe X has done that in spades.

As far as leveling goes though, I don't see a problem with the soldier or the reprogramming. You are a droid after all and as such, you are afforded some penalties as well as some bonuses to balance them. Such as the fact that you can't heal naturally.... It's up to the player to play the character they want and it's my job to challenge that character based on their abilities, no matter what they are. So in a nutshell, be my guest. As far as VP, let's just do the standard 3/4 maximum and round normally. 

Four remains characteristically vague about her other mission, though she repeatedly emphasizes that it will not jeopardize rescuing Dofina. She does say that she plans on returning with you and Dofina however. And Derek of course.[/sblock]

X's excellently manufactured stealth abilities keep it from being detected by the few crew members that frequent this part of the ship as it transits the deadly cluster of fallen stars. Removing the data transceivers is a simple matter, as is returning to X's temporary shelter. 

It isn't much longer until the freighter finally reaches its destination and the true test of X's Code mastery begins. Within an hour, all three, or rather, all four ships reach the outer range band of the sensor net. 

***

Derek maps each and every gravity wave that his and the fighter's memory banks can hold. This information, Derek knows, will be key to not only the success of the mission, but also the safety of all those involved, including himself. Every spare electron was spent making sure the mapping was correct. 

Soon, still in the shadow of the freighter, Derek notices that the sensor net is just ahead, as are the two Star Destroyers. Or rather three of them. He notices that the control ship for the sensor net is just ahead as well. 

Derek also notices something else in the distance. At first, when looking at his sensors, it looks like an anomaly of sorts, perhaps a random gravity shadow. A closer look reveals that it is something else, and quite real. And quite large.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 17, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I started PBP games right here on ENworld shortly before this campaign began, say about April of last year (this campaign started in May IRC). Since then I've joined, created characters for and played in 3 Star Wars campaigns, 3 D&D campaigns and an Iron Heroes game. Of those, yours is the only one still running; three fizzled out after less than a few dozen posts while the other two managed a few hundred before collapsing. Most ended because the GMs quit, for whatever reasons. Not only is your campaign the only one I've leveled in, but it also has the distinction of being the only PBP RPG in which combat has occurred and in which I've received experience points; *any* experience points. Why do you think I'm so appreciative of your effort and game mastering skill? Not only is your game challenging, true to the genre and action packed; best of all it's fun, rewarding and it keeps happening! Kudos to you! 

Wow. Five feats really helps to round out a character. Stacking bonuses is fun. 

DRK-1X will try to convey to Four that it is willing to help her to fullfil her goals, whatever they may be, as long as they don't interfere with rescuing Dofina. It'll most likely be able to go places and slice networks that she won't; it would seem to be her advantage to increase her chances of success by allowing 1X to help her if possible. Out of curiosity, did Four's personal journals contain any hint of what she might be planning? Recognisance? Sabotage? Terrorism? Assassination?[/sblock]DRK-1X witnesses the convoy's arrival at the detection-net through the freighter's long-range sensors. As expected, an timely influx of navigational directives makes its way through the telemetry link shared by the arriving vessels to the ore freighter's computer core. In response the massive vessel's breaking thrusters fire, causing the equipment and the bulkheads in DRK-1X's storage compartment to shake and creak loudly before settling.

The hovering probe droid, with its scomplink probe quietly spinning in the computer access port before it, pays the disturbance no mind. DRK-1X is busily projecting its consciousness across open space along the three arriving vessel's shared telemetry-link. It is frantically searching for a new avenue to appear along which it could travel to the distant control ship's computer core. Knowing that that vessel, along with the network of sensor satellites spanning the region, remain capable of detecting the Ari's Sorrow DRK-1X waits for it to contact the three arriving vessels and so join their telemetry link.

[sblock=OOC]If a telemetry link is established to the control-ship, DRK-1X will use the slicing techniques it's developed over the last few days of the trip to quickly try and give the control-ship a similar blind spot (Computer Use +20, taking 10). If possible it'll also attempt to gain some measure of control over the sensor-net satellites and either modify them as well or, at worst, identify their scanning procedures and communicate that information to Derek over its own short-range encrypted comlink to help him in his attempt to breach the network undetected.[/sblock]******

Derek, sits unmoving at the helm of the modified heavy hutt fighter, his dark brown human-like hands folded simply in his lap. His brown photoreceptors stare unblinking at the distant wedge-shaped control-ship and the many pinpoints of light of the network of detection satellites. A small panel at the back of his head stands ajar with a cable dangling from it, joining the droid directly to the fighter's computer core. Having executed hundreds of thousands of virtual simulations of his attempted penetration of the sensor net over the past few days, the human replica droid turns its full attention to its one and only real attempt. His Code is strong, and failure is unacceptable; Derek's mistress' fate lay in his success.

The human replica droid's heuristic processor teems with electrons as he studies the satellites' configuration through the vessel's sensors. Derek continues to wait patiently for his opportunity to occur; that moment when the freighter would enter the net and the distant satellites would focus their sensors on it (Pilot +15). Through its direct link, the HRD verifies one last time that the nav-computer is ready with a pre-programmed hyperspace trajectory out of the area should it fail in its attempt (Astrogation +16).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 17, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the kudos. I certainly hope I am able to continue this trend then.. Speaking of, I think it's about time for the rest of the crew to get their xp too. I know it's been a while for them as well. 

Going over Four's journal only reveals snippets of what could possibly be her mission inside the complex. It constantly makes reference to something called "Peaceful Terror". Her conjecture as to what it is varies as much as her shapes. She goes from biological weapons to aggressive diplomatic tactics to 'some sort of Force power'. She also mentions someone named Bevel, but the relationship she describes with this person seems to change forms as much as she does. 

While Four appreciates the offer of help, she says 'this is something I must do alone'. She won't discuss the matter further. 
[/sblock]

If the two machine entities could sweat, they probably would. All their planning and simulated execution was over. Now was the moment of truth, the moment of triumph or defeat. To them, it was a matter of 1 or 0. 


"Freighter, prepare for scan."
"Roger, control. Shutting down engines now."
"Copy, realigning sensor network. Scan begins in 5...4...3...2..."


Perhaps it was a misalignment, a miscalculation as it were. For a machine, such things were impossible. For a droid, there were no mistakes. Only 1s and 0s. So for these Imperials, these humans, to see through the deception should have been impossible. It should have never happened. 

And it didn't. What did happen was even more bizarre. As the freighter and its shadowing fighter cleared the sensor net, a series of explosions behind the two ships indicated that the satellite sensors were being destroyed by some unknown force. 


"Control, what in blazes is going on?"
"Standby freighter."
....
"Freighter, divert course to orbit station 27. Hold position there until further notified."
"Roger, control."


Between the two of them, both droids were able to somewhat piece together what was happening. One of the Star Destroyers was firing on the satellite network. X's line into that destroyer's network was cut, as all communications immediately shutdown from it when the firing began. 

The ship never had a chance though. The combined firepower of the two other destroyers made short work of the once pristine Imperial vessel. It was uncertain who or what caused the mess, but one thing was for sure, the station would be on high alert for some time. This was going to make things difficult. 

Derek finds a safe place temporarily to hide himself and the Sorrow and he and X share their analysis of what they are seeing through their sensors. Both get a full view of what Derek's sensors had picked up. There were three of them, each in varying stages of completion. The most complete looked like the skeletal structure of a large manufactured moon, easily 150km in diameter. The complex was connected to all three of these things, with fighter patrols, shuttlecraft and work ships flying everywhere. 

Eventually, the freighter is told to dock and it does so. X notes that they intend on having it swept by troops before allowing anyone to disembark...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]H'okay... I have to admit, I didn't see that coming. Wow. I was all proud because I'd subverted an ore freighter; little did I know this rogue faction has successfully subverted a whole freakin Star Destroyer. Next time I want to play on their team... 

Is the third Death Star featured in a novel or video game or did you add it in yourself? What will they call it I wonder... The Sphere of Fear? Planet Death? Giant Hurt Ball? The Deathticle?  [/sblock]

The human replica droid watches the space-scape outside the cockpit window unexpectedly light up with the flare of exploding satellites and the three way barrage of capitol ship blaster fire. His neural network's emotive node is briefly overwhelmed by the sudden spike of fear, confusion, and panic. The emotive surge causes a brief program failure in Derek's motor control subsystems, leading to the droid's eyelids fluttering 17 times in a rapid-fire sequence. Although he'd executed a few thousand simulated scenarios in which unanticipated sabotage occurred during the mission, none of them had involved a fire-fight between tree imperial Star Destroyers.

A split second later Derek's self-diagnostic programming corrects the motor-control anomaly as his heuristic processor races to find and initiate the optimal response to the situation. Through the fighter's viewport, the human replica droid sees the freighter a few kilometers away fire its breaking thrusters and come to a complete halt as instructed just past the line of exploding satellites. Derek, meanwhile, takes no such action; instead allowing his spacecraft to continue drifting along its original trajectory. As the fire-fight continues off in the distance, Derek intercepts the control ship's command to the freighter's captain to alter his course. He then watches as the lumbering freighter fires its sublight engines and begins slowly pulling away from the Ari's Sorrow.

Through the Sorrow's external sensors the human replica droid monitors the slow approach of the drifting debri from the satellites which had exploded nearest to the Sorrow. The explosions had caused the debri to reach a faster velocity than the Sorrow and it would soon drift past the small fighter. As the battle begins to wind down over a dozen kilometers behind it, Derek waits for the proper moment to act. When he sees the largest pieces of the debri cross in front of the cockpit window, initiates a thought which causes the Sorrow's maneuvering thrusters to fire. Within a few moments the Sorrow has altered its course to match that of the debri and gained enough velocity to keep up with the field of warped and charred pieces of scrap metal. A final brief burst from the nose and tail thrusters sets the Ari's Sorrow to tumbling gently through the heart of the cluster; just one more innocuous piece of space junk to, hopefully, be ignored by the cluster's occupants.

With no further need to expend energy or fuel for the foreseeable future, Derek shuts down the Ari's Sorrow's engines, artificial gravity generators, life support systems and even the cabin's lights. The human replica droid remains strapped into the pilot's chair with his heuristic processor connected directly to the Ari's Sorrow's sensors and communications systems. Closing his eyes, Derek focuses inwards on his Code as he begins analyzing the incoming sensor data and communications chatter. Now he would listen and wait...

******

DRK-1X monitors the battle outside by way of the freighter's sensors. Accessing the freighter's aft port proximity detector's unaltered data stream, the probot monitors the Ari's Sorrow as the freighter first stops and then changes course. Soon the small ship executes a minor course change and disappears admits a field of satellite debris. With the Ari's Sorrow safely hidden 1X's counterpart's current part of the mission was complete. It was now up to the diminutive probot to locate and reach their mistress, wherever she may be.

Once it hears the order to change course through its link to the ship's communications system, DRK-1X turns its attention towards it's destination, orbit station 27. It would have to disembark there undetected and begin making its way through the empire's cluster infrastructure. Silently the probot's scomplink probe begins spinning in the computer access port as it accesses the freighter's sensors to begin scanning that installation. As it analyses the sensor data, DRK-1X busies itself with dismantling the virtual constructs it had created in the ship's computer core. It first undoes the modifications it had made to the aft port proximity detector. Before disengaging its direct link-up to Four's console, the probot sends the woman a final message: "Ears violet. I will soon be disengaging myself from this vessel's computer core and so am in the process of removing all traces of my slicing activities. I intend to disembark stealthily at orbit station 27 prior to the empire's imminent security sweep. If successful I will endeavour to contact you briefly via our encrypted comlinks using our prearranged codes. Please keep in mind that our comlinks all have only a 50 km broadcast range. Since the empire's infrastructure within the cluster is so large we risk loosing contact if we get too far apart. Eyes out."

DRK-1X waits a few moments for a reply from Four before deleting its last message and dismantling its direct line hook-up to Four's console. In short order, the probot searches through the freighter's computer logs for any further sign pointing to its slicing activities and modifies or erases them as is appropriate (Computer Use +20).DRK-1X then retracts, folds and stowes its scomplink probe and busies itself with the physical signs of its presence within the storage compartment. The diminutive probot carefully replaces any tools and equipment it has used during its stay, as much as possible setting everything back the way it was before it first entered the room. 1X then gathers up the equipment pack it had prepared and carefully secures it to the rounded backside of its chassis. When ready, the black spherical droid floats towards the hatch to begin its egress from the freighter.[sblock=OOC]DRK-1X doesn't intend to wait for the imperials to begin their sweep before trying to leave, it hopes to leave the freighter first. I'm not certain what's involved yet though. When it docks is the freighter inside and landing bay with gravity and an atmosphere or is it simply floating in open space while tethered by an access port? 1X intends to leave by opening one of the aft ventilation ports. If the freighter is inside a bay then it shouldn't be too hard for 1X to simply float down and sneak off. If its open space outside though it becomes a little more problematic since 1X can't use its repulsorlift in zero-G. That's what 1X was scanning orbit station 27 for; so it knows what it'll need to do to escape.

If it has to go out into open space my thought was that 1X could use some swiped tools from the storage bay to move around. Depending on how far it has to go 1X could possibly move along the exterior of the hull with a pair of hand-held magnets; something most likely available amongst the room's equipment. It could slowly make its way along the hull and then cross over to the station along the exterior of the connecting umbilical. It could then continue along the outside of the station until it finds an access port or can sneak through an open landing bay door. If for some reason that isn't feasible then it could resort to using a compressed gas canister, from say a welding torch of some sort, to slowly propel itself across open space to reach an access point on the station. Depending on what it'd need based on its scans, DRK-1X would have loaded up his pack appropriately. I'm just throwing out ideas based on an uncertain situation. Feel free to narrate it as you see fit based on my intentions and plans. 

BTW, is the Destroyer to which Dofina was originally taken in the cluster? Is the imperial construction infrastructure of the cluster all physically connected together? Will 1X be able to reach all the various "stations" by itself or will it have to hitch rides from one part to the next?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]In a way, you are on their team. Enemy of my enemy... and all that. Assuming that is what happened.    Besides, you should be very proud. Can you imagine what would have happened if they did detect Derek in the middle of that fight? 

These Death Stars are all protoype models. In the movies and book history, there are at least six in existence, if not more. The most well known are the two in the movies, obviously. Three if you count the one that the Seps were planning to build, but saying any more would give away the rest of the story that I intend to show through the game. Darksaber, from the book of the same name, was a model that was found and almost completed by a Hutt. You can only imagine what he planned to do with it. There will also be plans to create two around Coruscant as defense platforms, but since we probably won't be playing that far in the future, I can tell you about it.  

Even farther in the future, about 30 or so years from the current timeline, the Imperial Remnant gets a hold of the plans to build more of them, of course. The resurrected Emperor has better plans and cooler toys, so instead they use World Devastators, Galaxy Guns and Soveriegn class Star Destroyers, each with their own Superlaser. Oh and let's not forget the Sun Crusher. But anyway, that's probably more than you wanted to know at the moment...[/sblock]

Derek floats away with the rest of the debris, like so much flotsam on a planet's ocean. The communications in the area is chaotic, unfocused and extremely difficult to filter. Most of it is taken up by security channels ordering teams and crews to different parts of the complex to perform sweeps and checks. Many of the work crews are being told to stop working until they are sure that whatever caused this mess has been taken care of. Derek knows that X will have a difficult time. 

***
The complex is immense. If the three partial spheres weren't big enough, this station, connected to all three constructs by various access tubes and impossibly large scaffolding, is immeasurably huge. If DRK-1X were to hazard an estimate, as droids do not guess, it would calculate the entire setup as being near 500km in diameter. Near the size of a moon or planetoid. 

At first, it appears only guarded by the sensor nets and their control ships, but as the freighter gets closer, X can see that, hidden in the scaffolding and support beams, are numerous larger ships, mostly Star Destroyers. A rough count gives X approximately fifty of these ships, altogether a mixture of _Aggressor_, _Verdant_ and the new _Victory_ classes. One in particular stands out to the small probot though. A _Victory-_ class ship that has similar markings to one that it has seen footage of before. 

The initial scans of the docking bay where the freighter is ordered to port at show that it is an open space facility. There seem to be smaller tug-type ships ready to disengage the freighter's main cargo hold from the ship itself, once the sweep is complete. 

A transfer tube has already started extending from the complex. It leads into one of the various receiving bays that dot the facility. Deciding that the only way to get into that facility was the hard way, DRK-1X grabs a couple of extra pieces of equipment before finishing its task of removing all traces of its work on board. X notes that Four does not reply to its message. 

Two small magnetic clamps will allow the droid to traverse the hull of the ship and then the underside of the transfer tube. X's black stealth shell will make it easily missed against the blackness of space. Soon, the probot reaches the facility structure itself. 

Humans, and most other sentient aliens, require oxygen to breathe. On order to alleviate this problem in airless space, they have invented air recyclers to allow them to breathe in such a hostile environment. One side effect of this technology is that every so often, they have to vent poisonous fumes out into open space so that they do not get recycled into the facility's atmosphere. This process would require vents that lead to the outside of the enclosed complex. Anyone attempting to enter through them would die of poisoning. X has no such problems. 

While the droid has its own universal cutting tool installed, using it would definately draw attention that it does not want. Instead, X brought along something a lot less conspicuous, a hydrospanner. It does wonders for removing bolts holding down unwanted vent filters. 

With this in mind, X makes its way into the main facility. In time, the vent tubes lead the probot to the air scrubbers. X's small chassis is difficult to maneuver through all the machinery, but eventually, a few close calls later, X has managed to be inside the structure of the complex and is now in a huge room filled with giant machines that control the air recycling system of at least one large part of this facility. There are tiered walkways, at least five stories in both directions, with intervals every few meters. On these walkways are technicians and patrolling soldiers. The soldiers are wearing bone white clone armor. 

X is in the center of this place, hiding underneath a large extension of one of these machines. There is a walkway that allows it use its repulsor engines to move, but at the moment, it is occupied by four technicians, all huddled around a monitor of sorts. 

[sblock=OOC]I'm hoping I gave enough of a description to capture the enormity of the room that X is in. Think of the Ep. IV when ObiWan is taking the tractor beams offline in the Death Star. Something like that, but bigger. Much bigger. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'm so happy 1X is finally here; I've been anticipating being inside the cluster for months now.  

The enemies of my enemies planted explosives on my ship... If it's all the same to you, for the moment at least, DRK-1X is going to stick with those people it knows it can trust; itself and its other self.   Speaking of the explosives aboard the freighter; did 1X ever intercept the signal which would have remotely detonated the planted explosives, perhaps during the fight?

Don't worry, I'm getting an adequate mental image of the sheer immensity of the complex let alone this room. I'm used to the Star Wars universe in which everything is built on a titanic scale. I feel sort of like R2-D2 heading off by itself into the planet spanning desert of Tatooine in search a single old man. I'm not sure which is worse though; a planet sized desert with jawas or a giant three dimensional maze the size of Great Britain swarming with stormtroopers. You've got to hand it to us small droids with heuristic processors though; we never despair or give up no matter how seemingly impossible the task may be!   I am a little unclear however on the general shape of the facility though. Are the three spheres arranged in a straight line with two connecting stations or clustered in a triangle with a massive central hub?

BTW, my intention for Derek is to have him monitor the comings and goings of the various ships moving throughout the cluster. He'll be trying to record and analyze the various imperial identification transponder signals each ship is transmitting. I assume the facility incorporates some form of space traffic control to direct all the ships moving around it. My idea was that Derek could reprogram the Ari's Sorrow's transponder to transmit various copied signals when it eventually powers up and starts fliying around the place. By picking appropriate ships, say a handful of small personnel transport shuttles, and tracking their movements he'd know which were currently flying about and which were off the grid because they were currently docked inside a larger ship or landing bay. He'd particularly take note of any small ships he detects that are similar in configuration to a Kimogila Hutt heavy fighter, if there happen to be any in the cluster. He could then fake an absent ship's transponder signal to appear as that ship in case the Sorrow were picked up on flight controls' sensors. Sound feasible?

Similarly Derek also intends to monitor and learn some of the various protocols and codes that pilots and flight control officers use with each other in case someone tries to contact him. He's got little else to do for awhile.  Hell, if he has enough time to analyze and learn all this stuff he might even get confidant enough to try and file an official flight plan before heading off to rendez-vous with 1X and Dofina. That'd be sweet!  [/sblock]Crawling hand-span by hand-span along the exterior of the freighter, transfer tube and then docking facility hull all in the cold vacuum of space had been a slow time-consuming endeavour. DRK-1X wasn't built for zero-g environments; its repulsorlift engine needed a gravity field against which to repulse. No, this trip was accomplished with far simpler technology; a pair of small hand held magnets used to cling precariously to the metallic hulls of the freighter and docking station. Mindful of the amount of extra mass it was hauling and have to support once it was safely back inside a gravity field, the diminutive probe droid had jettisoned the saboteurs' various troublesome data slicing modules into open space after shutting them off. The magnets, hydrospanner and bombs it kept in its pack, ready for later. DRK-1X's goal was to avoid leaving a trail behind it that imperial investigators could follow. Hopefully its stay inside the freighter had been sufficiently obfuscated before it had left.

Having made its way through the air purification machinery from the inside DRK-1X's emotive node was now registering both pleasure and relief but also trepidation at the sight of armed stormtroopers. The probot knew first hand that their helmets contained sensor systems which made each of them more difficult to sneak past. Still, its chassis plating had been designed to absorb the sensor signals emitted by such sensors. Its Code is what would make the difference and keep it safe from detection while it searched for Dofina. Luckily the technicians seemed rather oblivious as they were all focused on their work. Trusting in its abilities, DRK-1X sets out across the walkway, moving cautiously through the shadows of whatever consoles and jutting machinery or conduits available (Hide +24, Move Silently +18, taking 10).[sblock=OOC]I assume the other end of the walkway leads to a doorway of some sort? Depending on available cover, DRK-1X will either hide and wait for someone else to open the door and then slip through behind them, or try opening it itself if it is in an exposed position. 1X doesn't have much of a clue where it is going, except in the general sense of 'away' from any large rooms full of personnel. In general it wants to try and find a relatively isolated computer access port in a low traffic area. If it finds any it might move out of the main corridors and enter a maintenance crawlspace or ventilation shaft to avoid the station's personnel altogether. It'd first scan it (Search +10, taking 20) to try and identify and circumvent any security measures in place though. If such a crawlspace led to a computer access port or data conduit which it could jury rig to its scomplink probe that'd be ideal.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]In a manner of speaking yes, you did intercept the signal. Long before it was even sent. After you jammed and removed the transmitters, no other signals came through that matched them. 

The facility is placed in the middle so that the three spheres are on the end of spokes:


```
O-----O
  |\   /|
  | [ ] |
  |/   \|
  O-----
```
The lines represent the various tunnels and other infrastructure that make up the construction scaffolding. Incidentally, the freighter is parked nearest the one on the lower left. The most completed is on the upper right. 

[/sblock]

Derek waits in silence as he goes through the various communications channels, attempting to figure out the protocol of the Imperial flight control system. From what he gathers, most of it is automated, as the sheer amount of personnel needed to keep this vast number of ships under control is staggering. There appears to be some personnel monitoring for discrepencies though, especially during the current security alert. 

For the most part, they are following standard Imperial Military protocol which, not surprisingly, is similar to the Republic's way of doing things, something which Derek is quite familiar with, due to X's memories. 

As Derek is monitoring the channels, he notices that there seems to be a block of time between ships coming into the sensor net, which is currently undergoing emergency repair, and being picked up by the complex's control system. Though the time difference is less than a few seconds, by simple calculation, that means a distance of nearly five kilometers. Plenty of space to hide things in, a sort of dead zone surrounding the place. The question is, do the Imperials know about it?

Of all the ships coming and going, Derek has yet to find one that matches the _Ari_. All the fighters are Imperial military V-Wings and ARC-170s, neither of which look anywhere near Derek's ship. Except maybe really far away. All the other ships are far too large to match. Some of the smaller crew shuttles compare in size, but not in look or, most importantly, sensor signature. 

For the moment, Derek will have to keep looking.

***

X glides slowly along the platformed walkway, attempting to remain under cover of machinery and consoles. It is an extremely difficult task, made so by the lighting and the sheer amount of personnel in the area. 

As X nears the four technicians around the console, its sensors overhear them talking quietly amongst themselves. 

"Do you think they know?"
"Know what?"
"You know, about our people?"
"I doubt it. Besides, any minute now, they'll be busting down this place and we'll be home free. All we have to do is wait for our moment..."
"Shhh. One of them is coming."


The technician points to a trooper that has come down a ramp onto this walkway. X manages to hide itself behind a ventilation tube as he passes. X doesn't get to hear the rest of the conversation as it has more important matters to attend to. 

After cautiously making its way across the catwalk, the small droid sees that the only way to get to the access door on the other side is to make itself visible for the short moment it will take to get to the door and order it open. Even after watching as it made progress, no one has come through the door. Its telescopic sensors see that it is marked Maintenance, but it also has High Voltage and Poisonous Fumes warnings as well. 

As perfect as the place to be for hiding a spy droid, getting there was a problem. Unfortunately for X, sometimes even its near perfect calculation abilities can not estimate every possibility. 

As X gets up to the door, a humanoid in HazMat armor comes out. "You there! What are doing out here? You're supposed to be upstairs with the rest of your unit. Get moving!"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the simple diagram Shadow; a picture is indeed worth a thousand words. Could you possibly repost it with the segment containing docking station 27 highlighted so I have a better idea where 1X is?

Heh. I was curious to see what type of droids they had aboard this place. I'd barely dared to hope they might have probe droids that 1X could impersonate though. I'm guessing that they're used for surveillance and security. Still, until it's got a better idea of how to convincingly impersonate one 1X will try to keep hidden while moving about, assuming it can get away from this guy and any other personnel without arousing suspicion. Since there's no "stairs" to go up on the walkway I'm assuming that the hazmat trooper was indicating the doorway he came out of as 1X's supposed path.[/sblock]Assuming that the hazmat trooper had mistaken him for one of the station's probe droids, and being aware that most such droids aren't equipped with vocabulators, DRK-1X chirps a simple affirmative response in binary. The small spherical droid then quickly floats past the trooper through the doorway while scanning the space beyond for an obvious means to go "upstairs". As it does so 1X rotates one of its sensors pods to watch behind it to see if the door closes with the trooper safely out of sight before resuming its covert mission. Otherwise it continues its charade and continues to follow the man's last order as it continues "upstairs".


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] Docking Bay 27 is denoted by the asterisk:

```
O-----O
 |\   /|
 | [ ] |
*|/   \|
 O-----
```

Actually he was referring to the ramp that the first soldier came down.... There are ramps that lead up to other levels of the walkway. I apologize if I didn't spell that part out clearly enough. Last couple of days have been... difficult.

[/sblock]

The man shakes his enshelled head as he watches DRK-1X depart. He didn't watch long, as it appeared he had something more important to take care of. Past the door where he had come out, X saw that it led to a long passageway full of conduits and tubing. As the door closes, another door farther down opens and X's sensors can detect a slight change in the atmosphere of the chamber. It would appear that this is some sort of cleansing area that acts as a filter between whatever lies beyond the next door and the rest of the station. 

As you near the newly opened door, you can hear the telltale hum of a tiny repulsordrive, and it is not your own.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I had noted your mention of the ramp but since there didn't appear to be a unit of probe droids in sight anywhere near the top of the room I assumed the trooper was referring to some other "upstairs". Still, he didn't appear bothered by 1X moving past him into the service corridor. *shrug* DRK-1X is improvising until it can find a computer port to learn something about the layout of the place.

Sorry to hear you've been having some trouble again lately. Hope it clears up soon.  [/sblock]DRK-1X, fearing that someone or something not as easily duped as the trooper was about to come through the open door, quickly ducks behind one of the conduits jutting from the wall to hide (Hide +24, Move Silently +18, taking 10). The diminutive probe droid focuses its audio sensors in an attempt to try and discern what's going on in the room beyond (Listen +9).

After a few moments, if nothing emerges from the doorway, DRK-1X will slowly move up to float over the doorway and carefully turn and lower its chassis momentarily so as to take a quick peek inside the room while only exposing a single of its tiny external sensor pods for a moment; the purpose for which they were originally designed (Spot +13).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 24, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, he didn't mind more from the fact that he had better things to do. I just wanted to scare you a little... I must admit, I had to laugh at the visual of the little periscope peering around the corner of this doorway. [/sblock]

X hides under one of the conduits and, as the sound goes past the doorway, it spots its twin. Another droid just like X hovers past and continues on. If it had detected DRK-1X, it made no indication of it. A short while later, it is gone. 

X peers around the corner with its extended visual pod, scanning for what lies ahead of it. You first see your carbon copy enter a turbolift with two technicians, as you turn to scan the rest of the room, you see that you are near another catwalk, but this room only appears to have two floors: the one you are on and the one below. In the center of the room below is what appears to be some sort of generator, judging from the amount of heat energy coming off of it. 

Around the generator are numerous technicians, all wearing a suit similar to the man you saw before. They are each monitoring one console or another. There are also a couple of power droids on that level too. 

You see no one else on the catwalk level, however there are two ramps that lead down to the center room, one on this side and one on the other. You also see two exits at that level, plus the turbolifts on this level.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2006)

OOC: Comparing a sensor pod with a periscope may seem funny but it is an apt comparison since both serve the same purpose; the means to observe something while remaining safely concealed. 

I'll need some clarifications to continue I'm afraid. What, if anything, visually distinguishes 1X from the other probe droid it saw? Were there any signs that the other probot had been modified? Was it wearing a restraining bolt?

Does the corridor 1X is in continue past or dead end at the doorway? If it goes elsewhere 1X will continue on with its search for an isolated computer access port as previously described; feel free to narrate it if that's the case. Slicing in and learning something useful about this place is all that really matters to 1X at this point. Wandering around and exploring won't really accomplish much I imagine. The station is hundreds of kilometers across AND three dimensional; stumbling across Dofina would have to be a miracle.

If the doorway is the only path open to it then 1X will be forced to head inside. Why did the doorway open while 1X and the trooper were at the other end of the hall if no one came through it? Is there any clue why it's remained open all this time? Does the door-frame have a computer access port on either side of it? Is there any indication of whether the turbolifts (how many are there up here?) require a pass code to operate or what the other floors they lead to might house? Are there any ventilation or maintenance shafts grates within the corridor or in the room?

I hope navigating through the station won't be this touch and go the whole way; Dofina could be hundreds of kilometers of corridors away. Reaching her could take weeks at this rate!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 28, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Firstly, let me apologize for the timing. This last week has been trying. I'm not sure if you own your own home, but I do. And I've discovered that even with all the luxuries thereof (no landlord, etc.), when something goes wrong with it, it's all on you. And when one thing goes wrong, so does everything else. I'm sure you don't want to hear the whole story, but it amounts to me having to spend nearly $5000 just to get the electricity working right in this place. Unfortunately, I don't have that just laying around. That combined with other stresses relating to it have caused me to have not much time, or, to be honest, the desire to do much of anything else. I'm hoping that when this week ends, it will all be fixed, but you know what they say about hope. 

Anyway, my Internet access may continue to be erratic for the next week, so I'll apologize for that as well. 

As far as the door goes, It stays open normally until someone enters and starts the cleansing process to leave the area through the first door. After X entered, the door closed and the hallway cycled to its normal operating status, leaving the inner door open. 

The room you are in is basically two stories tall, with only a catwalk around the perimeter (balcony?) that overlooks the actual floor. The only thing on the catwalk level is the two turbolifts shafts and the access door X is hiding near. 

The droid looks like a stock model of the DRK series. It doesn't have a restraining bolt on it. While it looks different from X, it isn't so much that a casual glance would detect the differences, as seen with the man in the bunny suit. 
[/sblock]

The door that DRK-1X is near has a control port, but just looking at it tells X that it is only for controlling the air changing when exiting the room. X scans the room more closely. There are two turbolifts shafts that lead to other levels of this part of the facility. It is uncertain whether they require any sort of code, but the two technicians didn't do anything other than enter the shaft with the droid, it would appear that they do not. 

On this floor, other than the lifts, the only exits appear to be at the bottom level. These would be difficult to access. However, the air-control system definitely has shafts that are only blocked by grates. 

X removes one of the grates in the access hallway when it is certain no one is going to interrupt its work. After replacing the grating, the droid then follows the maze of vents towards another unknown destination. 

Eventually, X emerges in another area. This time, it has seemed to hit the proverbial jackpot. While it is not the facility's core computer system, the access that the air purifying systems will give X would suffice. Mastery of the Code provides certain droids with the ability to create pathways where there were none before. 

Currently, there are no technicians in this room. Or droids, or much of anything is this room other than giant fans and the much needed access port...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 29, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Actually I appreciate your taking the time to tell me what's been going on in your life recently. I'm so used to your regular posts that when I don't see you online for more than a few days I can't help but worry about what's going on. You mentioned recently that you were having problems but without being more specific I can't figure out what to say in response. I mean, having a gold-fish die is troublesome as is having your house burn down to the ground. Although I'm sorry to hear about your house's electrical problems (and no I don't own my own house, I wish!) I'm relieved to hear that's it's not something more tragic. I hope your situation is resolved this week like you said; you and your wife certainly deserve a break. And don't worry about the game; I'll be here whenever you get back. 

That being said, I am anxious to discover what 1X can slice about Dofina's fate. 

FYI, DRK-1X would have carefully scanned the ductwork ahead of it as it made its way through the ventilation system to avoid tripping any alarms (Search +10, taking 20). Although it doesn't seem necessary considering the state of imperial security measures in the movies, 1X isn't the type to take chances.  [/sblock]DRK-1X carefully scans the ventilation junction room (Listen +9, Spot +13) before deploying a manipulator arm and using its hydrospanner to remove the grate to gain access. After replacing the grate the probot floats inside and completes a slow spin to scan the wall it's emerged from before tracing an arc over to the computer access port. 1X first replaces the hydrospanner into the satchel affixed to its rounded rear body-panel and then folds and retracts its arm inside its chassis. The diminutive probot subsequently opens its scomplink compartment and telescopes the probe to marry it with the port on the wall. 1X tentatively begins uploading its Code into the imperial computer network as the scomplink probe slowly spins clockwise with a soft whirring sound.

Thanks to its recent slicing experience coupled with its subsequent Code refinements, DRK-1X had tailored many of its electronic security countermeasures to deal specifically with the Empire's computers (Computer Use +20, taking 10).[sblock=OOC]DRK-1X's first priority, naturally, is trying to locate Dofina. It'll use the computer's data files concerning the station's environmental subsystems to begin constructing a virtual map of the facility's layout. Ideally it can use those data files as a means to locate probable areas of investigation such a the support systems for a biological research lab or prison cell-block; places were Dofina is likely being kept. Once it locates such areas 1X will try to gain indirect access to those areas' computers to search them for files that may relate to Dofina.

If that doesn't bear fruit then 1X will branch out into other sub-systems in an attempt to locate where in this planetoid sized complex Dofina might be. It could be time consuming and difficult or it might be easy; who knows. It's possible she still aboard one of the Star Destroyers floating around outside. If 1X can't find any sign of its mistress within the facility's computer core it'll have to try remotely accessing the various ships' computers.

While conducting its search, DRK-1X is remaining alert for other subjects of interest to it and its mission. Those include floor-plans of the facility, data pertaining to security measures, information pertaining to the droid labor pool and specifically the Dark Eye droids (especially their design specifications and assigned tasks), the various docking and landing facilities accessible throughout the complex, science labs, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 30, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Firstly, thank you for your concern. Supposedly, they will be sending someone out tomorrow or Thursday to basically replace my entire fuse box system with something that is not over eighty years old. This off course will take all day and we will be without electricity for a number of hours as they do so, but at least it will finally be done. Thankfully, we have managed to avoid actual tragedy. I'm not sure just how much more stress I can take as it is. But, that's the life I chose, so I shouldn't compain too much I suppose... 

I have pretty much taken it to be SOP (standard operating procedure) that before X does anything, it does two things: Scan for anything that can alert something or someone to its presense and to erase any evidence of its passing. I presume you will tell me if this changes. 

Incidentally, I just recently watched the movie _Stealth_ and the machine in there had an odd way of reminding me of X and its single minded determination. That and that fact that it could hack anything...
[/sblock]

Code Mastery is something that every droid that performs any sort of computer slicing prides itself on. The ability to find information on anything at any time without leaving so much as a trace is an ideal that organic sentients strive for, but even their best pales to the power of the machines. It is said that such pride can lead to downfall, but thus far, the probot known as DRK-1X has been able to avoid this fate. 

The layout of the system's architecture is immense. It is so colossal that it would take an organic many years to draw it all out. X has no such time and indeed is only searching for specific things. One of these is it's mistress, Dofina. X has been long out of contact with her and it was highly possible she may not have survived during this time. 

It takes quite some time to find anything even mentioning prisoners, but once you find it, a whole new area of information opens up. It would seem that the Imperials have taken to using slaves in its construction process. Entire sections of the facility are dedicated to housing these workers. It would take hours to search through all of the datafiles of each one to find Dofina. That and you haven't been able to contact Four as of yet. Luckily, these files use holoimages to keep track of their slaves, so you can go about other activities while sifting through the thousands of files. 

The other Dark Eye models in the facility appear to be standard factory models, at least that is what the documentation states. They are used to supplement the facility's security. However, your perusal of their activity logs suggest something else. According to the records, they only check in at certain times of the day, but this is only to receive new data from the Imperial security force commanders. However, it would seem that some of them transmit a signal off the facility at a regular interval as well, and it would seem, only X and these droids and whoever is on the receiving end is aware of it. Extrapolating from this data, you determine that it is possible these droids are here to monitor the progress of the facility and perhaps other things as well. 

Getting the schematics of the place is easy, but it would seem that this layout changes on a regular basis due to constant construction and, that and if you are seeing the plans right, not all of it is mapped out on the computer. You do have a basic idea of where everything is though and through your research, you've put some things together. 

The ship that brought Dofina here is still docked at the facility. According to the records, it is still undergoing some final refit changes. Dofina herself was taken aboard and, if the holoimage of her is to be believed, she is still quite alive and unharmed. She was taken to a holding room for some time before being relocated to some sort of living quarters. According to the records, she should still be there. This room is located in the most likely of places however. Near the command center in the very middle of the complex, where the highest security is. That system is on a separate network and the only way to access it is directly. Luckily, your newfound knowledge of the layout lets you know that you can follow the ductwork to the outskirts of that area. Getting in from there will be more difficult. There are also at least ten slicer droids logged in at all times watching that network as well, looking for any sign of intruders. X's mastery would be tested.

If you need to know anything else more specific about the layout, let me know. I imagine you'll want a route from Dofina to the nearest hangar bay, and that is easily made given what X now knows. It is a long and arduous path, but given that Dofina can not fit into the ductwork, well...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Taking the measurements of the entire structure (500 km across with two 150 km spheres on either end) along with the diagrams (1X is in one corner and has to reach the central hub) you've presented I believe DRK-1X is looking at a roughly 100 km straight-line journey to reach the central hub (500 -150 -150 = 200 km, the halfway point being where the central hub is located). Under the best of circumstances (on a flat unobstructed plane) 1X could traverse that distance in a day and a half or thereabouts. Unfortunately, with all the twists, turns and obstacles that 1X will encounter by following the ventilation system, the journey is likely to be stretched out even longer. Every grate, every security device, every unanticipated obstacle will force 1X to pause for some amount of time. It also seems likely that 1X will have to exit the ventilation system on occasion to traverse gaps in the system where separate areas of the superstructure connects together. 1X will also have to periodically stop to plug into the network to check the path ahead in case the superstructure has been modified during the interim since its last previous check due to the constant construction and modification going on.

Such a trip is no small undertaking. 1X will have to shut down and recharge at least once, perhaps twice if the trip takes more than four or five days. Consequently, 1X will carefully study the layout of the superstructure and its various ventilation ducts, maintenance shafts and habitable areas. The probot will map out its route, along with a few secondary and tertiary routes in case of unforeseen and insurmountable obstacles that might crop up along the way. It'll take note of the various isolated computer access ports and carefully choose predetermined rest points along its planned route. It'll then cross-check the route with scheduled maintenance and security checks to avoid, as much as possible, accidental encounters along the way. It'll take careful note of security devices along the route and either find ways to circumvent them or either access their design specifications in hopes of being able to safely bypass them when it reaches those locations.

Finally, 1X will access the droid labour pool data files via the computer network to identify which particular units are assigned to the particular areas it will be traversing along its route. It wants to have the ability to convincingly impersonate such a droid if it happens to be discovered. To that end it'll need to know the designations of units from that area along with a brief rundowns of their assigned responsibilities. 1X is particularly afraid of crossing paths with another Dark Eye; they're smart and quite perceptive. They'd be harder to fool than organic personnel I'd think.

1X will try to send a message to Four via its own encrypted comlink. It's got a range of 50 km I believe. Since 1X hasn't gone to far from the freighter I assume that she's still within range, at least for the time being. I don't know how close you judge that Derek happens to be to the structure; he and 1X had no expectation of him remaining within comlink distance. The plan is for 1X to slice one of the station's communication arrays once it's ready to signal Derek. Please let me know if you believe that Derek happens to be within range and also hears 1X's message. 

Once it's sliced the required information and finished its planning 1X will set out. Knowing where security scanners are supposed to be, 1X won't bother taking 20 while scanning ahead; taking 10 and keeping a steady pace is preferable.[/sblock]Having completed is analysis of the layout of the facility DRK-1X carefully obfuscates its slicing activities within the computer network before withdrawing its Code back into itself. The diminutive probot then withdraws, folds and retracts its scomplink probe into its chassis before making its way back to the confined passages of the facility's ventilation system. Before starting the next leg of its long voyage, 1X momentarily pauses to extend its communications antenna to transmit a brief encrypted message intended for Four: _"Violet eyes. Have located body. Am en route."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 3, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thus, the reference to long and arduous... I'm going to gloss over the unimportant stuff and and move ahead with the actual encounters, that way we can get right to the main portion of the rescue mission as soon as possible. At the moment, Derek isn't close enough to hear X, but Four certainly is. You know, I find it odd but fitting that X is more nervous about the other droids than the organics on board... [/sblock]

Its preparations complete, the little probot begins the first leg of its long journey to the center of the station. Four responds soon after your transmission. "It's about time. I was wondering if you got lost. Face violet. En route to secondary objective. You wanna send me body's coords?"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 4, 2006)

_"Body in central hub command center, residential quarters. Please identify Face and secondary objective locations."_[sblock=OOC]Summarize the trip however you see fit. It's all fine by me.

You know, it's true that 1X couldn't easily have found and reached this place without Four's help, but I'm starting to wonder if it should have bothered bringing her along. I don't yet see how she's going to be of any use to Dofina or 1X since she seems to be so caught up in pursuing her own goals. *shrug* I guess we'll see.

BTW, did the electrician manage to rewire your fuse-box and straighten out your system? Is everything status quo in your household again?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Well, after quite a bit of money and work, they replaced the fuse-box with a circuit breaker system, new ground wires and even a surge protection system for the whole house. So far, things have been running pretty smoothly, thankfully.[/sblock]

It takes a little while for Four to respond to your query, but when she does, it sounds hurried. She has also apparently returned to a female body. "Spoke too soon. Almost lost that one, had to ditch old face. I'm sending you a series of coordinates, I'll be at each location for a short period of time before moving on towards primary body. Recommend finding transport to location."

She ends her transmission with a set of coordinates that you are able to correlate with the plans of the complex that you have stored in your memory banks. Most all of them seem to be located in the personnel sections of the facility, and with some quick Code work, you are able to associate rooms with names. Though you have no record of encountering these names before, the records you have from the station tell you that they are all scientists of one speciality or another. 

Your internal chronometer ticks away the hours as you make progress toward your ultimate goal of rescuing Mistress Dofina. The vents, unpopulated hallways and at times, simply hiding  on the ceiling have kept you out of view. The basic holo imager security systems are pointed towards the floors of the facility, not the ceilings and even if they were, some random Code inserted in the proper place would take care of what they saw. 

The first problem occurs when you are about nine hours into your progress. You've run through your system many other possible routes, but each one would take you much farther off course than you would like. You are currently located near a junction point in the connecting sections of the complex. The only way to get to the vent you need to access is by crossing this subcommand center. Its layout is similar to what you would expect in a circular base that would be in space, but attached to the facility. You've come to a point where the vent exits into an open area used for cargo transfer. In fact, according to the plans, a hangar is attached to it via an opening in the ceiling of this room. 

Running a quick scan and comparison with the information you have stored within, you find that there are two exits other than the one in the ceiling. One will lead you directly into a security check point that leads to another part of this subcommand system and further towards your goal, the other appears to be an empty room, as there is no description of its contents in the plans you found so far. The security point is manned by at least four individuals at all times, and at various intervals, one of your lesser counterparts comes by on patrol as well. The cargo bay itself stands empty as far as organics go, but there are two CLL-8 Binary Lifting Droids moving materials around. The door to the hangar above is currently closed.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 6, 2006)

OOC: 1X is curious enough about the unidentified room and its possible purpose and contents to try to access it before it moves on. The probot has noted the existence of other such unlisted rooms in the station. It's somewhat of a mystery whose answer might prove of use to 1X during its mission. How does a room get constructed in this place but not show up the station's design plans? Is their creation a strange construction anomaly; a case of construction crews and droids accidentally construction 197 rooms in a station segment rather than 196? Does the fact that it doesn't appear in the station's plans indicate that it was simply lost in the shuffle of the constant construction and reconfiguration going on around the place; a case of bureaucracy mismanagement? Or does it have a more secretive purpose; one whose use requires it to be unlisted in the station's database?

DRK-1X will leave its ventilation shaft, approach the mysterious door, scan it carefully for security devices and to see if it can sense anything beyond. It'll then attempt to open it and quickly scan the area beyond with a sensor pod. If it contains unrecorded contents, an unlisted computer access port or its own ventilation access point then it, and other such rooms along 1X's route, might prove to be ideal hiding spots and temporary staging posts for the probot.

DRK-1X has little interest in trying to sneak past a fully-manned security checkpoint. It also has little to worry about in an empty hangar with a few load-lifter droids. It seems doubtful that they'd be programmed to even recognize an intruder if they saw one. It seems like the best direction for 1X to take at this junction, so once its done with the mysterious room it'll proceed with trying to access the hangar through the door in the ceiling. Besides, 1X has an interest in checking out the layout and equipment in one of these small out-of-the-way hangar bays. It'll probably try to access one close to Dofina's position if at all possible to make their escape. Seeing how this one compares with the plans that 1X sliced earlier would help the probot to see how well reality meets up with the virtual models it finds in the computer core. Seeing what type of equipment is available in the hangar bay could also prove useful.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 8, 2006)

DRK-1X carefully exits its hiding place and heads towards the mysterious room that has oddly been left out of the plans of the facility. There is no more than a basic code-entry console that has as of yet to be activated. Carefully accessing the room, your sensors switch over to compensate for the lack of illumination. The baylights of the cargo transfer room are not enough to shed any extra light into the room.

At first it appears empty, but as your sensors adjust, you can see that indeed some pieces of machinery have been left in here. Most of them appear to be construction tools and equipment, but there is one crate in particular that seems out of place. 

It is marked just the same as the others, but is has an odd energy reading coming from it. It's not powered per se, but there is definately something in the far infrared range of the EM spectrum that you are picking up. These usually indicate a power source of some kind, but there are no accompanying fluctuations and the like that would indicate such. There are no locks on the crate, but there appear to be no seams that would show how it opens either. 

Other than this, it appears that the room is being readied for computer access, but it has not occured yet. 

A quick scan of the complex plans tells you that the controls for the hangar door are in two places, the security room and in the hangar above. At present, it is uncertain how many personnel or others are in the hangar. According to the records, there are usually at least five cargo handlers and their droids, along with a small contingent of station guards. Whether this is still the case is uncertain. There is a vent that would lead you to the hangar however.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC: An unopenable box in a non-existent room; how mysterious indeed.  
Although this facility along with the entire secret cluster enterprise seems to be rife with conspiracies, secret agents and mysterious factions I'm afraid it's currently all way over my head. I've got no real idea what's going on beyond the obvious. Spending some time figuring out what this box is about might be great fun, but I'm afraid 1X doesn't have the luxury of spending much more time with it at the moment. 1X will do its best to determine the nature of the emissions its detecting from within the box (Knowledge (technology) +9); if it's not electrical could it possibly be radioactivity that 1X is picking up? Might it contain some type of volatile material (Demolitions +4)?

Since the mysterious room and the guarded security station offers no easy path out of this junction then all that remains is the hangar bay right? DRK-1X will try to gain covert access to it via the aforementioned vent (Hide +24, Move Silently +18, taking 10). Once inside the probot will take a quick survey of the locale along with its contents and occupants (Listen +9, Spot +13) while trying to reach the access point for the next leg of its journey.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I think I will be joining Kae'Yoss in his rant against World of Warcraft. Though entirely my fault, my bride has fallen in with that crowd, and this being the same computer that I work my forums on, well....  [/sblock]

Taking a final scan of the box and determining that whatever is in it is beyond anything its Code can currently identify, DRK-1X returns to its more important mission, rescuing Mistress Dofina. The vent opens easily, and your spherical chassis glides through it with ease towards the hangar area. At present, you scan nine individual heat signatures and at least seven droid energy signatures. There are two short range shuttlecraft parked here, one of which is being worked on by most of the organics and droids and the other appears to be in a ready status. There is at least one person on board that ship. Two of the heat signatures are patrolling the room. 

The plans tell you that again, the exit to this room is staffed by another security detail, but if you can somehow get to the other side of the hangar without being detected, there is a vent there that can get you moving and back on schedule. There is of course the exit to space as well, currently maintained by a blue energy wall.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: I'm not familiar with how the air-shields function in SW. Ships can pass through them freely it seems, but is it possible for people to simply walk through them out into the vacuum of space if they wanted to? Do they commonly have security sensors to monitor objects passing through them?

Also, are space-suits commonly used by organics aboard such stations? If so would there happen to be any in storage in this and/or other hangar bays aboard the station? One possible plan I had for getting Dofina off the station involved having her suit up and simply walk out of such a landing bay and float away to later be picked up by Derek.

How high is the ceiling in the hangar bay? If it's 10 meters of less, DRK-1X might try crossing the room by staying up and out of sight by following the ductwork up there before floating back down on the other side to reach the ventilation shaft. Since humans don't tend to look up very often 1X's best bet for crossing the room may simply be to remain out of the technicians and guards' field of vision. Regardless of which course seems most favorable, 1X will do its best to reach the other ventilation shaft unseen. If that's really impossible for some reason I'm unaware of, 1X might consider impersonating one of this section's probots.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Well, not exactly. Though there is some evidence to the contrary, ships (or anything else for that matter) can not simply pass through the fields. They need to be shut off, as they are, in fact, force fields. This is why hangar bays are usually cleared of personnel not in suits or droids without magnetic clamps before any ships are brought in or launched. Turning them off without the proper precautions is akin to punching a rather large hole in the hull of the ship or station. Certain video games (Battlefront comes to mind) show the opposite, but I think this is more for ease of gameplay than Star Wars reality. In others, it verifies the effect, often used by the protagonist to *ahem* clear the bay of enemies. Going by the movies, Episode III shows in the very beginning that before Obi-Wan and Anakin can land on Grievous' ship, they have to take out the hangar shield. [/sblock]

Taking in the measurements of the room, you determine that the ceiling, in order to accomodate the shuttlecraft that occupy it, as well as the loading and docking machinery, is nearly 15 meters in height. However, that being said, some of the machinery hangs down far enough to hide a small spherical probot, such as DRK-1X. It takes a little extra time, but eventually you are able to cross the hangar, apparently without being detected, though you are quite certain that without anything to hide behind, someone would have probably spotted you. 

Timing the two patrols allows you to access the vent and replace its grating before they come over to your location on the other side of the hangar. You are long gone before they get there. 

This new route is slightly off track, but eventually you are able to make it back to your original trajectory. Finding an air scrubber transfer point, you are able to bypass this subcommand center and are now headed towards the main hub. 

Many hours and close calls go by, at times having to cross empty hallways or even bringing you close behind a wandering patrol. You've had to stop only once to recharge, but due to there being a nice power conduit that you mapped your journey to, this wasn't too difficult. You've come to develop a routine for the operation and as such, are quite used to it by the time you reach the next leg of your journey. It's been almost two days now, you are very near the outer layer of the center hub, hiding inside a vent with perhaps another hour of travel left. Then a message comes to you from Four:

"Face...orange...setup. Two sides.... having trouble.... where?" The message cuts out abruptly.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

The black spherical probot is swiftly gliding along a ventilation shaft, one amongst the hundreds it had passed through on its way towards the central hub of the massive construction facility, when it receives it's ally's broken transmission. Quickly coming to a halt, DRK-1X quickly rotates its chassis sideways to give it enough room to fully extend its receiver antenna, all in hopes of increasing its comlink sensitivity. Having heard the woman report her orange status, the probot refrains from sending Four a reply for fear of possibly alerting her pursuers, whoever they are, of its own existence and location.

As it anxiously waits for a follow up message from Four, 1X busily analyzes the data log of the woman's last transmission. The probot attempts to glean more of the message from the broken transmission while doing its best to triangulate Four's approximate direction and distance from its own present location. To increase its chances with the latter task, DRK-1X accesses the data from Four's earlier transmission to determine her projected whereabouts for this time period. If successful in confirming the shapeshifter's current location, 1X will cross-reference it with the data it has stored in its databanks concerning that location within the facility, all in hopes of possibly establishing Four's current situation.[sblock=OOC]Depending on the success or failure of its analysis and whether Four manages to send a follow up message or not, DRK-1X will most likely head towards the nearest isolated computer access port. It'll attempt to access security camera images or reports, starting with 1X's best guess at Four's location and working its way outwards from that location until it finds something.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 14, 2006)

According to what Four had sent to you previously, she should still be in the personnel section of this part of the complex, unless she had some mishaps prior to this one that delayed her schedule. More specifically, she should be in the area of an Olin Shan, a male Corellian spatial engineering specialist, if the records are correct. Her purpose there she had only hinted at. 

The transmission seems to come from somewhere near there, in an adjoining passageway on another level it would seem. Other than that, there isn't much else of the message you were able to get. 

It doesn't take you much longer to find another computer port, and in that time, there are still no further transmissions from Four. You find yourself alone in a private communications room that seems to be somewhat isolated from a part of the complex. 

Sending your Code at breakneck speeds through the system, you pull up the security monitors for the sector Four is supposed to be in. There is a security alert in that area as well as in a few others in the complex. The station is also still on alert from the incident during your arrival as well, but this has been downgraded to low level. 

Other than a few organics and the occasional maintenance droid, there is nothing on the security monitors where Four is supposed to be, but searching through as many as possible all at once, you manage to find a view of a squad of troopers racing down one of the passageways. 

Just off in the distance, you spot a number of personnel dressed in maintenance and technician clothing firing blasters at the soldiers. There are bodies on the deck and one of them has a female face. It is difficult at this distance to tell if she is still breathing. 

Corellating that feed with what you have triangulated Four's location to be, they appear to match up.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 14, 2006)

OOC: What would be 1X's estimated travel time to the location of the firefight and does 1X have a reasonably safe route in mind to get there?

For the moment, 1X will stay plugged into the computer network and continue to covertly monitor the situation via the security feeds. It'll also attempt to access and analyze the security reports in the system in an attempt to determine what's known to have occurred in that area to have first triggered the alarm, what security measures were taken in response, how those measures have panned out thus far and what other steps, if any, imperial security is planning. For instance, what forces have been dispatched to the area so far and how many more are en route?

It also occurs to 1X that this event, taking place so close to the central hub, might in fact serve as an opportunity. With security personnel currently tied up with this problem now might be the best time for 1X to proceed with covertly entering the central hub and trying to access the isolated computer network there. The probot will do its best to evaluate the overall security situation in an attempt to try and pick out any openings or weak spots suddenly opened in the central hub's security arrangement.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 14, 2006)

Quickly going through the plans that are currently stored in your memory banks, you determine that it would take at the most fifteen minutes to reach where Four is. That is, unless you wanted to travel the main hallways, then it would take much less time, barely five minutes. 

According the incoming reports, someone tipped off a security team that there was someone attempting to release the enslaved scientists and take them off the station. They have sent two squads to the locations and two more are on the way. This leaves a large gap between where Four is and her path to the Central Hub. Your path still has some troops left in it, but their number has been halved to reinforce other sections nearby, in case the runaways get past the soldiers sent to stop them. You determine that this has shortened the time for you to reach Dofina by fifteen minutes, down to less than forty-five minutes. 

You notice also that the other security alerts are similar in nature, in that someone has been releasing workers all over the complex. It would seem that this was a coordinated attempt.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

The black spherical probe droid's scomplink probe continues to spin in the computer access port with a soft whirring sound as its neural network tries to analyze the incoming security reports. The station's security forces were indeed being thinned out and consequently exploitable gaps were opening in their defenses, but for how long? Could the insurgents hold out against the imperial forces and possibly even gain further ground? If so where would they seek to go? Would this part of the complex soon be overrun with yet more security personnel? There seemed to be simply too many undetermined variables in play to properly project the outcome of this chaotic scenario. Was Four still alive? Would the insurgents abandon her where she'd fallen or carry her along with them during their escape attempt or simply bury her beneath their bodies as they fell to the onslaught of imperial clone troopers? Alive or dead did she present a risk to 1X is she were captured? Could the probot do anything to help her if it chose to? Should it take the present opportunity to try reaching Dofina now?

Luckily, DRK-1X had been outfitted with a heuristic processor designed to learn and adapt to dynamic situations. The probot continues to use its slicing abilities to access key trooper and security droid deployments throughout the section in question and to analyze and identify the best travel routes for it through and around the area. All the while, 1X continues to watch the firefight between the pinned down insurgents and the recently arrived trooper squad. It waits a few seconds to see which side is winning, whether the combatants move forward or retreat, which way they go and to see what becomes of the unmoving woman's body on the floor. As soon as it has enough data to project the probable outcome of the firefight, DRK-1X withdraws its code from the computer core, retracts its scomplink probe back into its chassis and exits the communication room. Briefly scanning the empty hallway around it, the black spherical probot sends a surge of power into its repulsorlift engine causing 1X to tear away at high speed.[sblock=OOC]At the moment, 1X isn't as worried about being seen as it normally might. With this section's alarm having been raised and its security forces being spread thin and on the move it seems unlikely that a single security droid racing about is likely to be noticed or stopped. Still, 1X doesn't take unnecessary chances so it's doing its best to travel through empty hallways and away from other nearby probots and security sensors. Before disconnecting from the main computer, 1X quickly verified to see which specific probots are currently assigned to this area, what their current orders are and where exactly they're supposed to be.

Without being plugged into the computer network 1X's ability to determine what's going on nearby is more limited. DRK-1X will try to keep track of new developments by continuing to monitor security reports and official orders being transmitted via its comlink. Still, it remains possible that the situation at its destination will change significantly by the time the probot gets there. Consequently, as it travels, 1X will take advantage of any long empty stretches of hallway by taking run actions whenever possible in an attempt to reduce its travel time as much as possible. Whether it's running or hustling though, DRK-1X will continue to exercise its stealth abilities (Hide +24, Move Silently +18, taking 10).

DRK-1X's primary goal at the moment is too covertly reach Four, determine whether she's alive or not and to search her person to retrieve any compromising equipment she may be carrying, such as her personal journals. If she's alive then 1X may try to help her if it seems feasible. If she's dead 1X will simply leave her where she is and proceed carefully with trying to breach the central hub outer shell. Since you mentioned that there was a wide security gap between Four's location and the central hub this little side-trek seems to me like a good shortcut to take at the moment, perhaps even faster and safer than 1X's planned route?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 17, 2006)

Before disconnecting from the computer acess port, DRK-1X watches for a few moments as the fire fight in the personnel section continues. The new squad of troops is pushing back the escaped workers. One of them stop to attend to the female on the floor, but is gunned down for his troubles. The squad continues past where the body lay. According to the reports, it seems that security is attempting to herd them towards the hangar bays. 

Your query about other probots in this sector comes back with a list of four of them altogether in this sector and on the path to where Four is, all here to monitor activity and not interfere with the troops unless overridden by a ranking security officer. 

It takes approximately four and one half minutes to finally reach where Four was. During the trip, your scanning of the communications system picks up random tidbits from different security sections and from the troopers that are actually fighting. Most of them are simply confirming locations as well as maintaining a running status on the fight as it occurs. It appears that your prior judgement was correct. The troopers are attempting to push the escapees towards the hangar bays in order to corral them in one location. They've ordered the docking workers and droids to clear the area. 

When you reach the place you saw in the monitor, the smoke from the blaster fire has all but cleared. You can pick out the sounds of blaster fire still occuring less than fifty meters away however. There are a small number of clone bodies on the ground, but there are a larger number of worker bodies, one of them having a face your recognition software can identify. 

She is alive, but barely so. The large blaster burn on her chest indicates a direct hit. When she sees you. she attempts to speak, but her blood bubbles forth instead...


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 18, 2006)

The diminutive probe droid sinks down to ground level next to the prone woman, attempting to conceal its presence in the hallway by hiding amongst the pile of clone and insurgent bodies (Hide +24, taking 10). Remaining weary of being spotted by arriving imperial troopers or probots, DRK-1X keeps one of its sensor pods raised above the top of the corpses to continue scanning the vicinity (Spot +13, taking 10). With a thought 1X activates its MSR-X processor module, allowing the device's microprocessor to access the probot's sensor feeds and to diagnose the injured woman's condition.[sblock=OOC]Although 1X would very much like to hear anything Four has to say, the probot's first priority is to determine whether she has suffered a mortal wound or not. If her death is inevitable, then 1X might proceed with a mercy killing. If the MSR-X module judges it possible to save the woman's life and restore her to a condition from which she can use her shapechanging abilities to assume a disguise then 1X might consider allowing it to proceed with the attempt. If however she's too badly injured to resume her covert activities but unlikely to succumb to her wounds then she risks being captured and possibly interrogated; at which point she becomes a liability to 1X, Derek and Dofina. In such a case 1X has a tough decision to make. :\ Problem is, whatever the diagnosis turns out to be, 1X doesn't want to risk remaining out in the open for much longer where one of the security probots might stumble across it any second.  

I suppose I should ask on the off chance that's it's possible; does 1X know of an isolated storage compartment, maintenance area or currently unused room within stumbling/dragging distance of Four's position?

OOC: Congrats on your 1,000th post BTW. [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 19, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Heh, I didn't even notice that... Thanks for the congrats though. I'm a second level poster!! Okay, I'm better now. That's two things to celebrate, my wedding anniversary was yesterday too. 

Yes, there is a storage compartment not far from where the two of you currently are, it is used as extra storage by the personnel that usually habitate this area. There are no med centers near enough though...

[/sblock]

The MSR-X activates and immediately a series of vital scans run through your virtual display. The device voices its concern to you. "Subject is having difficulty breathing and is bleeding internally. The blaster wound to her chest was a direct hit and burned through to her internal systems. If not taken to a medical center, she will expire soon." 

As you are listening to the medical device, Four attempts to speak again and this time words come out between ragged breaths, "T..tell your...tell Dofina I..tell her I am..I am sorry." She appears to be struggling with something in one of her outfit's pockets.

Incidentally, the blaster fire has started to recede into the distance, the battle has moved farther away.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 20, 2006)

As soon as it becomes clear that the woman is dying DRK-1X reorients and activates its holorecorder unit to capture Four's final moments, including her message to Dofina. 1X keeps the MSR-X unit active to receive its analysis of the unique woman's phisiological and cyborganic processes as she expires. The probot silently uploads a string of binary to the medical unit's processor, offering it thanks for its assistance. 1X simultaneously uploads data to its vocabulator speech buffer to respond to Four's statement. The probot leans in close to the woman, and being aware of the press of time, whispers hurriedly. _"Statement of fact: I am recording your image. Statement of intent: My mistress will view it as soon as I am able to replay it for her. Report: My scans reveal that several of your vital organs have suffered grievous damage and that you are bleeding internally. We are currently not in proximity to an adequately stocked medical facility where the damage could be repaired before you suffer irreversible system failure. I'm afraid you will soon die. Statement of sympathy: I'm sorry. Statement of gratitude: I'd like to take this opportunity to thank you for your help. It is uncertain that I could have arrived here without your aid."_

As it speaks, the diminutive black droid deploys its tiny manipulator arms from within its chassis to help remove whatever the woman is trying to retrieve from her pocket. As it continues to watch and record Four's final moments, DRK-1X executes a scan of the woman's body to search for any other equipment she may be carrying (Search +10). Even now, 1X is already projecting its escape route out of the hazzardous area, being anxious to return to the relative safety of the facility's ventilation ducts and maintenance shafts.[sblock=OOC]Oh wow! Congradulations on your anniversary! It's good to hear some good news from your end for a change. Please give your wife my best wishes.  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 21, 2006)

As you watch the woman slowly pass, the medical scans show that the nanocreatures that seem to be a key component in her ability to shapeshift have started to coalesce into one part of her body. As they do so, Four's skin seems to take on a very pale manner, though this could also be from the loss of blood. Her appearance also melts away and she looks to be a different woman altogether. A Nemoidian woman. All of this is recorded by your holoimager. 

You help her remove a datastick from her overall's pocket. "Final records...last transmissions...get to Dofina." She presses the item into your manipulators unnecessarily. As you thank her, she slowly shakes her head. "You...are to be...commended..." Her last words are lost to time, as her vital functions fail. You notice in her other hand is an empty biohazard vial. Out of her agape mouth flows a steel-colored ooze that pools near her head. 

Searching the rest of her reveals a blaster pistol, a false ID card and the encrypted comlink you gave her. 

[sblock=OOC]Thank you! I will do that.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2006)

DRK-1X ceases recording once Four has expired. The diminutive probe droid quickly snatches up the datastick, comlink and blaster pistol; placing the items into the small storage container affixed to the backside of its spherical chassis. 1X then picks up the empty bio-hazard container and scans it carefully, hoping that the MSR-X can identify the substance by its trace amounts.[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that the steel-colored ooze is some type of poison that Four used to commit suicide. I figure that 1X, with the MSR-X's help, might be able to identify the substance.

DRK-1X is curious about the "nanocreatures" that have coalesced "into one part of her body". Since they've migrated through the body and have puddled together it seems clear that they're still functioning and programmed to stay together if possible. If that's the case they may yet be of some use to 1X. Which part of the body are they in and how difficult would it be to extract and collect them? If it can locate them then 1X might simply try punching a hole in the body to reach them. It could then use one of the magnets its carrying to try and draw them out through the wound. 1X could use the empty bio-hazard vial to store them for the time being. I figure that if 1X can scoop the majority of them into the vial that the rest will flow in on their own; making the probot's collecting job that much faster and easier. Being so small, I figure that the nanobots must have some type of limited group consciousness. Having Knowledge (technology) +9 and Computer Use +20 can 1X figure out how it might interface with the nanobots to verify their programming and capabilities?

In case you're curious, 1X's light carrying capacity is 3.5 kg. I figure that with the six permacrete detonators, the datastick, the blaster pistol, the hydrospanner, the two magnets and comlink that's it's got that 1X is now carrying a medium load. That would slow it down a bit, down to a speed of 10 meters; about a normal human's speed. A bit inconvenient, though an unfortunate necessity for the moment. Speaking of equipment; was Four carrying the datasticks she'd been using for her personal journals?

DRK-1X's next goal will be to reach a pre-selected isolated computer access port just outside the outer shell of the central hub. I believe it'll be 1X's last chance to interface with the outer complex's computer network before trying to breach the hub's security perimeter to reach Dofina. It'll be pausing briefly in that isolated spot to verify the current state of the insurgency and the security force's defenses. Also, since 1X was able to spot Four on the facility's security feeds, 1X knows that it may have allowed itself to be recorded briefly when it approached and departed Four's body in the same location. Hopefully the security forces were too busy tracking the active insurgents to have taken notice of the unidentified probot in the corridor. 1X isn't the type to leave loose ends though so it'll carefully search through the network and to find the data files from that one security monitor for the time in question and carefully slice them to remove evidence of its own presence in the area. 1X will replace the gaps in the visual security record by copying a bit of the file with another recorded image of the corridor at a time when it was empty following the firefight. The probot will then complete the slicing job by modifying the time index of the record to make it seamless and then erase any records of its own slicing of the security files while withdrawing its Code from the network. Hopefully no loose ends, no trail. 

Before it heads out, if possible, 1X plans to check Four's comlink, blaster pistol and datastick to confirm that they're intact, charged and functioning properly. The probot also wants to quickly analyze the data on the datastick, simply to determine if it contains any data of immediate use to it and its rescue mission. If it's also succeeded in collecting the nanobots 1X would also like to try interfacing with them.

Assuming that the facility's security forces are still spread out as before, 1X will try to identify the current best point through which to enter the central hub. Once on the other side, it'll be looking for another isolated computer access port to access the central hub's isolated computer network to try and pinpoint Dofina's exact location, condition and the best route to reach her.[/sblock]First confirming that the corridor remains empty, DRK-1X lifts up from the tangle of bodies with its new burden and sends a surge of power into its repulsorlift engine. With a naught but a soft humming sound the diminutive probot leaves the scene as quickly as possible en route towards its next checkpoint, and beyond towards its mistress.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 24, 2006)

The ooze by her head and the nanocreatures are one in the same...Her journal datasticks were not on her. 

Scanning the bio-ooze that has left the deceased Four's mouth, you are able to determine that these are indeed the same nanocreatures that once in habited her body. Almost as if on their own volition, they begin herding towards the empty bio-container in your manipulators. Making sure that you have the last of the them scooped up, you take a precious second and try to determine how it is that they are programmed. 

It would seem that at this point, without a lab and more time, it will be difficult to tell anything other than they seem to have some rudimentary self-preservation protocols built-in and something to translate bio-electric signals into commands for them to perform. They remain inert in the tube for the time being. 

As you place each object in your increasingly heavy storage container, you scan them for usage and power. The blaster pistol's power pack has been completely discharged, but her datastick and comlink still appear to be in working order. 

Finishing your examination of the area, you leave the woman's body behind with the others. With the rearrangement of the security forces in this part of the facility, it only takes you ten minutes to reach the last part of your journey before crossing the threshold into the inner command structure, even allowing for your increased encumbrance. 

Sure enough, you find that the security monitors did indeed record your trespassing of the area where the fight occured, but it would seem that you were identified as another of the probots roaming the area, so a security alert was not put into affect. At least until someone cross checks the noted flightpaths of the probots and your movements. Nonetheless, to be sure, you doctor the footage of the area to indicate that nothing has entered the area after the fight.

The next part of your flight, indeed probably the most difficult, is next. Even with the activity around the complex, this part of the station remains fully manned and locked down. Your preplanned flight path will take you to the least of it, but this will still be a trying task. 

In order to cross the first pathway into you first set of vents on the side you want to be on, you will have to somehow manage to bypass two probots and four clone troopers, one of which is manning a blaster cannon turret. You have determined that this is statistically more probable than the regular intervals of security teams numbering in squads of ten troopers and possibly more probot support. 

Presently, you are observing them via video in a secluded computer access point on the wrong side of the hallway. The vent you will need to get into the hallway is nearby. It will cross less than ten meters away from this point. Going another ten meters beyond that point  would run you into the next set of security teams. This is why you allowed yourself more time. Not the distance, the difficulty. 

The access point you need to get to is just beyond the vent you need to get into.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 24, 2006)

OOC: You know, I'd originally posted my belief that the ooze coming out of Four's mouth were the nanobots but later changed it when I realized that that didn't explain the presence of the bio-hazard vial in her hand. Seems I should just have just gone with my first hunch. Would communicating with the nanobots be as simple as plunging the tip of 1X's scomplink probe into the vial and sending a series of very weak electric pulses coded in binary to the ooze? If 1X thinks that that is unlikely to damage them it might be worth a try. I don't imagine 1X will stumble across a computer lab anytime soon (though 1X might keep an eye out for one if it found mention of it in the computer network).

When it recognized that the blaster pistol's power pack was dry DRK-1X would have hunted around for a charged one. I suspect the clone trooper who tried to help Four might have had either a spare or a partially charged one in his rifle. If so, 1X would replace it with the spent one before stowing the pistol and heading out.

Are there any new security reports in the computer system which indicate the fate of the insurgents? Has the resistance ended somehow or is the fighting still going on? As I mentioned, 1X will also take a brief pause to quickly scan the contents of Four's datastick to determine what type of information it contains in case it proves crucial to 1X's mission.

I'm not entirely clear on the layout of the final security checkpoint but it sounds to me like it's simply a matter of choosing whether to bluff my way past the clones or to sneak past them. If that's the case then 1X will definitely choose stealth. I'm tempted to pause and have 1X reprogram itself with more hide ranks but at this point I don't think it's worth the risk of shutting down in a hostile area and wasting time; the few minutes it takes to reprogram itself may simply allow more troopers to arrive on the scene and 1X's opportunity to disappear.

So 1X will proceed as is with trying to sneak past the outpost. It'll try to keep as much distance between itself and the imperials and probots as possible, simply to help increase their spot and listen check DCs. As is, with its encumbrance penalties, I believe 1X's skill bonuses are Hide +22 and Move Silently +16. DRK-1X will be taking 10 if possible and, since speed may prove crucial, the droid may use one or both of its heroic surges to gain extra actions should it prove necessary to sneak past the outpost. *crosses fingers*


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 26, 2006)

It was a simple matter to find a spare power pack for Four's blaster. Of the many bodies around, they are plentiful enough. 

Sending small transmissions into the nano-ooze only results in a weak response asking for an identification codekey. 

The latest security reports reveal that some of the insurgents have been contained, but fighting still continues in other parts of the complex. The conflict that brought about Four's demise appears to be in a standoff, the rebellious workers holed up in the hangar with some technicians and the clone troopers surrounding them. There are reinforcements on the way there from other sections of the station. 

Carefully removing the grate from the vent that leads to the hallway X will have to cross, you begin the journey to the other side of the vast cooridor that separates the main section from the central command section. The ceiling provides an excellent spot to keep the prying eyes of the clone troopers from noticing the small probot crossing their vantage point. Their probot companions are nearly fanatical about searching every nook and cranny of their patrol area. DRK-1X would be proud of them, were it not for the fact that it was attempting to hide from them. 

Perhaps it was the fact that X was well-versed in the scanning methods of its lesser brethren, or perhaps it was that the luck of the Code that has been following X for the time being continues to support the tiny droids actions. Either way, X has managed to ingress into the airways of the inner sanctum of the complex. 

Before proceeding ahead, like clockwork, you examine the surroundings for any sort of detection device or other machinery that could be detrimentral to your mission. This time, as you finish replacing the grate on this side, you find one. 

There is a laser mesh grid crossing your pathway into the rest of the air vents.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: Back in post 53 1X handed Four her two data-stick journals for her to unlock. They required a keycode and her thumbprint which she provided, twice. DRK-1X was watching her closely from less than a meter away since she was its prisoner and it remained suspicious of her. It would have taken note of the keycode she inputted into the two devices; perhaps the nanobots will respond to the same code. DRK-1X will offer it to them. If that doesn't work, can 1X simply try brute force to slice its way into the nanobots' code with its computer use skill?

I'm a little confused about some details regarding Four. She and the MSR-X told 1X in part that her shapechanging abilities were due to some foreign genetic material that had been introduced into her body and that was causing her body's organs to degrade due to incompatibility. The MSR-X had also concluded that, in spite of her shapechanging abilities Four was in fact a human woman. When she died however, she reverted to a nemoidian form and you said that these nanobots were largely responsible for Four's shapechanging abilities. I'm just wondering what's correct and if the MSR-X who performed the two diagnoses can possibly explain the inconsistencies.

DRK-1X doesn't like the idea of shutting down this close to the security checkpoint, but it's stuck between a rock (the laser grid) and a hard place (the security checkpoint) so there's little else it can do. The probot simply doesn't have the necessary skill-set to proceed. So, DRK-1X will shut down where it is, as far away from the grate as possible, and proceed to archive unnecessary skill-set programming to free up some space within its neural network, and execute a vast series of security bypass simulations to build a reference database for the task ahead. DRK-1X's computer use skill is so high that it can't fail in its droid reprogramming checks so the process can be fairly expedient. Still, 1X will pause briefly between each skill point or feat to reactivate and confirm that it hasn't been discovered before proceeding. Once its Code reprogramming is complete, 1X will retrieve its hydrospanner and proceed to attempt to safely disable or somehow bypass the laser mesh (Disable Device +17, taking 10 if sufficient). Naturally, 1X's next goal is to try and locate an isolated computer access port within the hub to try and pinpoint Dofina's location.

Out of curiosity, what kind of magical all-purpose tool is a hyrdrospanner anyways?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: heh. I was wondering when you would ask about that... Yes, the MSR-X confirmed her as being human. It's amazing what you can do with the properly programmed nanomachines, isn't it? Her body was unable to properly accept the nanocreatures completely, but they more than made up for it with their abilities to even be able to fool any medical scanner. At least so far. X's high Intellegence will be able to extrapolate that the machines had basically created a new physical identity for her as a base, even though it wasn't her original form. This base was their 'palette' so to speak. I know you have more questions, but not to worry, all will be explained once your more pressing matter is taken care of...

A spanner is the British word for a wrench. A hydrospanner is a miniature hydraulic wrench.


While working with the nanomachines, you try to emulate Four's bioelectric signal from her thumbprint that you have on file as well as other information you had gathered from her previously. It takes some time, but with a little tweaking, you eventually get a response in binary: 

Status: Hibernation
Damage: 13%
Functionality: xx%
Error: Biological component missing
Command ?

***

DRK-1X decides that in order to proceed, it will have to adjust its programming. As much as it has done so in the past, this is an easy venture and only puts the probot out of commision for a short time. In that time, no one seems to have been alerted to its presence. 

The laser mesh is formed from numerous small emitters located inside the vent shaft. Scanning the area, you find a small panel that can be removed. Using your hydrospanner to remove the locking bolts, you slide the panel to the side to find the power coupling for the emitters. It will be a more difficult task to leave no evidence of tampering, but with your recent reprogramming, it is made simpler. By placing an interrupt between the power and the emitters, the laser mesh will still show as active even though the emitters will not be firing. 

Sliding by this area, you are now back to mapping your route so you can determine where you came from in relation to the information you plan to gather from the core computer system in this part of the station. 

It takes some time, having to avoid patrols and random technicians, but eventually you find the proverbial jackpot, a computer access link in an out of the way area. 

The room isn't very large, but it appears to be some sort of office. Or at least, it will be, judging by the containers in the room. You didn't see many personnel coming or going here, so you determine that this will as safe a place as any to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: Clever little things, though a little lacking in personality perhaps.   So was Four's shape-changing ability the result of the foreign genes or the nanobots or were the nanobots part of the cure?

Pleased to have made contact with the micro-droid collective, DRK-1X sends them two follow-up binary commands:

Command: List operational requirements.
Command: List program code.

******

Having finally reached a safe point within the central command facility, the diminutive probot spins slowly in a 360º arc to scan the uncompleted office space (Search +10, taking 10). DRK-1X then approaches the computer access port as it flips open its probe compartment cover. With a soft whirring sound 1X raises and extends its scomplink probe, marrying it to the port in the wall. As the probe begins to slowly spin clockwise, the black spherical droid tentatively extends its Code into this new network, studying its virtual architecture as it begins its cautious explorations (Computer use +20, taking 10 if sufficient).

OOC: 1X is certainly a little nervous about pitting itself against the virtual defenses of the hub's nestled computer network but there's little else it can do. To that end, 1X will cautiously slice the network, doing its best to avoid drawing attention to its ingress by trying to remain out of primary systems as much as possible; instead trying to extrapolate the kind of information it wants from secondary and tertiary systems is possible. For instance, instead of attempting to download floor plans, 1X might try accessing ventilation, sewage and utility systems to try and extrapolate (based on what it's learned of the outer station's design) where corridors, hangars, labs, work areas and living quarters are likely to be located in relation to such sub-systems. Throughout its slicing attempt, 1X will continue to monitor its own activity while doing its best to cover its virtual tracks and obfuscating its computer access port's location by weaving a circuitous route through the network as it searches.

DRK-1X's primary objective is, of course, to locate Dofina and determine her current status. The probot's secondary goal will be to determine the multiple safe routes to reach her while identifying any obstacles along the way. Following that, 1X has a series of secondary objectives which, although not as pressing, it does hope to achieve during this and subsequent slicing attempts and throughout its physical explorations of the central hub. The probot is interested in identifying power conduits or generators which, if blown up with a permacrete detonator, would amplify their destructive power and possibly begin a chain reaction. Another possible target for 1X's destructive power might be the station's flight control facility; crippling the imperial's ability to track vessels in their flight space might aid 1X and Derek to escape the cluster safely. Identifying its location would be handy in such a case. 1X will also eventually need to access a small communication array; nothing big, just powerful enough to send an encrypted signal to the Ari's Sorrow inside the cluster. 1X's tertiary objectives are to locate such things as hangar bays, airlocks, medical bays, droid recharging facilities, extra-vehicular suit storage compartments and computer access ports.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 28, 2006)

That would be one of those questions I mentioned would be answered after the mission...

The tiny machines send back a long string of command sequences and parameters for optimal operations. You determine from these that the nano-bots require a genetically compatible biological host. Genetically compatible meaning that only a certain genome in the host's system would be able to bypass the collective's security measures. Obviously this was done to ensure that if they were stolen and placed in another host, they would not work. How they know what to change the body into is something that baffles even you. The coding indicates that they get a command from the host's thought patterns, which would indicate that perhaps they have programmed with templates of varying species and sexes, but evidence has shown that Four could emulate just about any humanoid with ease and change even the most minor details. How the machines are able to do this would require more time to study or perhaps getting one of the designers to explain it. Either seems a distant goal at this point. 

***

The office remains empty for a time, the illumination is off and only minimal power is running through the other systems in here. A desk and computer console has been placed here for organic access, but the console has not been connected to the port you are now using. 

Air quality indicates that the ventilation system is functional here as well as the heating, but they are kept to less than optimal conditions for personnel, meaning that perhaps they don't intend on anyone coming in for some time. You make sure to monitor any changes to indicate otherwise. 

The first layer of security on the core's infrastructure is difficult to pass. There is a constantly changing code transmission that occurs at regular intervals during access. While to the untrained eye these sequences appear random, to any droid worth its Code they are in a very specific order. After a while of observing them, you are able to come up with the counter codes. 

The second layer isn't as bad, having to emulate a proper access code, but this will be erased as you progress through the system and attempt to hide your trail. 

The third layer proves the most difficult. As you neared this construct in the Code architecture, you noticed that it is monitored by quite a few slicing droids. Fooling them would prove impossible at best. 

However, with a little extra Code manipulation, you manage to pass yourself of as a manitenance droid and thus gain low level access to the system. 

This access gets you a line print of the power conduit system, where all the power goes and where it comes from. At each juncture in the line, a small blurb explains what part of the complex center that power is being routed to. This of course becomes your map. While it isn't floorplans, it's the next best thing.

Smack in the middle of the structure is the generator core, a huge facility almost as large as  one of the Star Destroyers outside. There are numerous personnel stations across the center and even more work stations, as would befit a command center. A large number of communications antenna arrays dot the surface of the structure. This would appear to indicate that each one covers only a certain part of the center. You could access the comms system from any port, but to make direct use of the antennas, you'd have to go where their power conduits are held. 

There are of course power relays along the pathways as well. Taking out any one of these could shut down an area of the complex for some time as backups are put into place. 

You count eighteen major hangar bays that are powered in the center with at least twice that many smaller ones, presumably for close range personnel transport. There are also twelve docking and refueling ports for capital class ships. 

The main command 'bridge' seems to exist near the very top of the structure, with numerous subcommand stations located throughout the facility. If Dofina is as high a priority target as it would appear the Imperials have marked her as, she would probably be held near the main control center. This same control center would also appear to hold the main flight command center. 

There are very few personnel airlocks, except near all of the hangar bays. It could easily be assumed that any EVA suits would be located near them. 

All in all, you have managed to put together a rather detailed, if rough, map of the center complex. With any amount of luck, it will suffice and the whole procedure will be a cakewalk. Except:

"ALERT! Intrusion detected. Improper system access. Lockdown in affect. Security enroute. ALERT!" 

The warning repeats itself and you note that the temperaure in the room has begun to rise.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Unfortunately DRK-1X may not have the luxury of waiting until after its mission to get answers as to how the nanobots function; it may need that information much sooner.

DRK-1X's emotive node registers frustration upon learning that it's slicing attempt has been detected. The probot knew that its entry into the central hub's computer network might eventually be noted by the network monitoring droids, but 1X had hoped to obfuscate its physical whereabouts before its access point could be identified. Unfortunately, the environmental changes in its office demonstrated that they'd pin-pointed the droid's location all without 1X even becoming aware that it had been discovered. DRK-1X also hadn't yet managed to pinpoint its Mistress' position, its primary goal. Those failures stung DRK-1X's pride, but the probot didn't have time to dwell on them at the moment.

The black spherical probe droid quickly withdraws its Code from the computer network nearly at the speed of light, erasing or modifying access logs as it hastily retreats through the system. Although too late to hide its unauthorized access, 1X could at least hope to leave no further clues in the computer network which might help the empire to identify it or its trail. When complete, the probot disconnects, retracts and stows its scomplink probe. Before heading back to the ventilation grate DRK-1X first stops at the door to tap its control panel to leave the entry open behind it. Hopefully that small action would help to lead its pursuers astray.

The probot then turns and re-enters the ventilation shaft and uses its hydrospanner to replace the bolts before turning and racing away through the duct work. The probot only slows down to turn corners before speeding up again as it tries to put as much distance as possible between it and the office it had been in only moments ago. DRK-1X backtracks through previously explored ventilation ducts during its retreat, choosing to make a safe escape rather than penetrating deeper into the central hub for the moment. Once it has covered sufficient ground to hopefully outdistance any pursuit DRK-1X turns and, settling on an alternate route through the ventilation system, resumes it course towards its mistress' assumed location in the main control center.

OOC: Assuming it's evaded pursuit, 1X will resume its careful but steady advance through the hub's ventilation ducts and utility shafts. Although it doesn't know Dofina's exact location, traveling towards the main control center should keep 1X busy for a fair bit; I imagine it remains many kilometers away still. Along the way, 1X will refrain from accessing the computer network as much as it might like since it seems to be much more of a risk in the carefully monitored central hub.

As it travels, 1X hopes to gain covert entry to one of the nearly forty smaller hangar bays. Ideally 1X would pick one that's on its route and perhaps in an incomplete or disused part of the station, with little foot traffic, a few personal shuttles and maintenance droids if at all possible.

DRK-1X has another plan it wishes to execute while traveling towards the main control center. To that end, 1X will stop in what it considers a relatively safe spot, shut-down momentarily and reprogram itself with the maximum number of ranks and feats in its demolition skill. The probot will then use its new skill along with the data its gained concerning the station's power distribution grid to extrapolate the best spots to position its permacrete detonators for maximum destructive potential (Demolition +17). DRK-1X is of course hoping to start a chain reaction, but if such explosions aren't as easy to achieve as they are in the movies then 1X will take what it can get.   Once it has chosen five such locations as well as a series of alternate choices that it believes it could reach while en route 1X will shut down once more and reprogram itself back to its former skill-set.

Detours are acceptable to reach these secondary objectives as long as they don't lead the probot into overly dangerous areas. Taking a circuitous route to reach the main control center might help 1X to avoid drawing attention to its true objective in case security personnel try to track it.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 1, 2006)

DRK-1X manages to flee into the main ventilation shaft, its pursuers seemingly unaware of its egress point. Travelling for a bit before slowing to verify its location, or perhaps to slow the racing of its Code to determine proper reactions to any more problems that could occur. 

Eventually, DRK-1X finds a point that would be impossible for any humanoid to access and only a very determined probot could find it. Calculating that it is in a relatively safe spot nearly an hour later, X shuts down and reprograms itself to determine the best possible way to put a crimp in the activities of the Imperials here by destroying some power relays. 

A thorough scan of the 'map' that X has created locates a few possible locations that maximum destruction would ensue. Obviously, blowing the main reactor would seriously hamper and possibly even destroy the central command structure, even taking out some of the support structures in the process. Of course, more than likely, this will be a heavily guarded area. 

Power relays will probably be guarded as well, and the explosion not quite so spectacular, but if enough of them are set off in a series, the Imperials will have a serious mess on their hands. 

There are also the fuel storage bays for the hangars and capital ship docking points. While fire prevention systems would be active, explosives designed for destroying buildings would probably set of more than just the fuel in these areas. Considering there are quite a few of these, this may be the optimal choice for DRK-1X. 

There are also munitions storage bays, but again, these may not be as satisfying as the power relays, as safety protocols make sure that all the explosives are deactivated before storage and X would not have the time to activate enough of them to make a difference. 

Anything else just wouldn't be as effective at hampering the facility enough or even get close to destroying it. You are able to determine what would be a relatively safe path for most of these spots, again the power relays wouldn't be as safe, but they are there nonetheless. X also remembers that this is all due to a rough sketch of the facility's map. 

Reprogramming itself back to normal operating systems, DRK-1X moves on, taking a different route, but something that will still lead it hopeflully closer to its final goal of finding Mistress Dofina and getting out of there. 

Before too long, about 10 minutes later, X finds itself overlooking a hangar that seems to be more of a junkyard than a working transfer point for shuttles. Most of the craft here look to be in disrepair or are undergoing various refits. Some look as of they are only present to be used as spare parts for the other shuttles. Taking a quick thermal scan, DRK-1X finds that there are mostly maintenance droids present in the room, about twelve of them, but every so often, a few organics make their presence known, but X can only determine the unique signatures of four of them. They make no indication of anything wrong in the station and continue to work unabated.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 1, 2006)

Edit: Double post


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 2, 2006)

OOC: DRK-1X has multiple related goals in wanting to plant explosives around the facility. With only six permacrete detonators it'll have to be choosy about where it plants them. It wants to keep at least one with itself as a final option in case it is captured; that leaves five others. 1X plans on leaving one within the habitat section where Dofina is located near the main control center, next to that section's primary power relay would be ideal I think. The goal here is to utterly annihilate its mistress' living and working area so as to leave no clue of her fate once she's left that section. If all else goes well that one will be the last detonator to be set once 1X locates Dofina.

Assuming that Dofina's habitat section and the flight control station aren't close enough together to be taken out by the single detonator, the second to last detonator will be set in a position to take out that second target. Again, setting it next to that sections' main power relay would be ideal I think. The goal here is to destroy or at least disrupt the flight control station's normal operations so that the imperial forces will have a difficult time tracking and identifying ships around the construction facility, such as the Ari's Sorrow, once 1X and Dofina are ready to escape.

That leaves three detonators. DRK-1X would ideally like to place two of them in a position to destroy or disable the station's main reactor. Can you give me a better idea of how many detonators would be necessary to cause a full-fledged reactor breach? The goal here is to cause the biggest distraction possible to disrupt all of the imperial forces by throwing them into chaos. Since the main reactor is so big its 1X's hope that the security measures in place will be unable to protect its entire bulk all at once, allowing the probot to exploit some openings here and there. The final detonator 1X wants to hide in or near the shuttle repair bay its found; the purpose being to thoroughly erase any of its handiwork left behind there. Again, planting it next to the nearest power relay would be preferable.

DRK-1X's plan in setting all the detonators is to reach a hard to access maintenance hatch or out-of-sight cranny somewhere near its targets; ideally behind an innocuous bolted panel where they'll be hard to detect or find in a search. DRK-1X doesn't want to risk all or nothing in trying to set up any particular explosive device however. Hopefully, since the detonators have such a large yield, 1X won't have to risk getting too close to its intended targets. Ideally, placing them nearby will be sufficient to critically damage each target and so cause maximum destruction. Now that it's inside the central hub, 1X isn't too worried about taking its time. With boundless patience, 1X can easily remain in a concealed spot for hours or days if necessary to wait for the perfect moment to covertly reach or leave a targeted location. If it judges that the in-place security measures are too dangerous to risk penetrating then 1X will reconsider its target and choose a secondary spot near a key power relay to place its detonators. To these ends, 1X will plot a route for itself through the central hub to pass by each spot in turn before heading towards Dofina.

The junkyard nature of the hangar bay that 1X is observing sounds ideal for its needs; piles of junk and many partially disassembled shuttles should provide it with plenty of cover and hiding spots as it stealthily moves around the place. What type of maintenance droids are there in the hangar; treadwells, LE repair droids, R series astromechs?... Hopefully these droids don't possess much in the way of security programming and so won't be suspicious or be particularly alarmed if they see something out of the ordinary going on around them. Once again, stealth and success matter more to 1X at this point than does speed. To that end 1X will take all the time it needs to carefully move around the place, select its targets, avoid the human guards and pick the best opportunities to act, perhaps only acting during guard shifts. 1X's ultimate goal here is to gain control of all the maintenance droids here and, through them, control of the hangar bay and its equipment.

The probot has multiple goals it wants to achieve while here. First of all, it wants to reduce its chances of raising an alarm while simultaneously securing some aid. To that end 1X will choose a maintenance droid that is in an isolated part of the hangar bay by itself, busily working at its assigned task; one who is alone and out of sight working inside a shuttle would be ideal. DRK-1X will use its stealth abilities to sneak up behind it and, assuming it hasn't been upgraded with locked access, shut it off with a tap to its shutdown switch. 1X will then hurriedly proceed to plug itself into the droid and reprogram it while keeping a keen eye out for anyone else approaching their location. DRK-1X isn't particularly interested in scanning the droid's memories or its programming; all it wants to do is change its ownership and obeisance protocols so that it'll follow 1X's instructions ahead of anyone else's. Assuming it succeeds, 1X will then program the droid with a series of instructions to follow and goals it wants the maintenance droid to covertly pursue while seemingly continuing with its regularly assigned duties. DRK-1X will then reactivate the droid. The maintenance droid's first such task is to assist 1X by keeping a lookout and intercepting and occupying people while the probot approaches, shuts-down and reprograms another droid in a similar fashion; and so on and so on... 1X may also charge a reprogrammed maintenance droid to approach and shut down one of its lot mates rather than risk doing so itself if it seems expedient to do so.

The next step is to have the droids identify (and repair if necessary) one of the shuttles' com-systems. DRK-1X wants to set it up so that it continuously monitors a set com-channel chosen by 1X so that it will retransmit any encrypted transmissions it receives with its superior range. 1X doesn't want to risk trying to slice one of the stations' com-systems if avoidable; leap-frogging an encrypted signal to the Ari's Sorrow through a derelict shuttle's com-system is a good alternative plan I think.

The probot's final goal is to covertly enter and pre-program one or more of the shuttles here so that it can operate them remotely via its encrypted comlink. Ideally they'd end up pre-programmed to power up and fly out of the hangar bay on their own and then to travel to a set of transmitted coordinates. DRK-1X could hide aboard one of the shuttles while performing the programming itself and then direct the maintenance droids to ensure that the shuttle is properly prepped, in good working order, fueled and stocked once 1X leaves the hangar bay. The droids could then go about their regular duties while similarly prepping other shuttles along the same lines as the first; even going so far as to copy 1X's special flight programming to the other vessels. Given enough time and luck, the maintenance droids might be able to get a handful of these shuttles ready to fly at 1X's command. If and when 1X sent the activation command the maintenance droids would be ready to manually open the hangar doors, disengage the air shield and generally help to facilitate the shuttle(s) departure.

BTW, I don't believe you ever told me what was on Four's datastick...

I know these plans are far reaching and convoluted but 1X is trying to do everything possible to increase its chances of successfully carrying out its mission; its Mistress deserves no less. Feel free to adjudicate all this however you see fit. We can play through each part or you can summarize the results if you prefer. You've been doing a fine job so far.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 5, 2006)

Four's datastick contains a lot of information regarding the names and locations of numerous personnel in the complex. Next to each entry is a status indicator: Free, Deceased, Captive, etc. Unfortunately, none of them are Dofina. Of course, now that Four is gone, the information is fast becoming obsolete. Apologies for the delay. I wanted to get everything I could in here and cover as much of the bases as possible while giving an entertaining description. That and life always has a way of interfering. Nonetheless, enjoy...

DRK-1X makes a plan. It is a plan that will take all of its Code to enact successfully. Destroying the facility will take timing, preparation, skill and no small amount of luck. On top of that, X had yet to find the exact location of Mistress Dofina. 

Before that, DRK-1X had more immediate plans. This hangar bay had only one active shuttle in it, the rest being used as scrap or in some process of being restored. If all of them could be restored to service, there would probably be eight in all. 

With some determination, and the fact that the organics in this room just don't seem to care one way or the other, X manages to get the attention of one of the maintenance droids. The poor thing has no time to react as X's manipulators tag the machine's shutdown switch. Within moments, the maintenance droid is an unwitting pawn of DRK-1X, overriding any other programming with but an electron thought from X. 

It takes time, but within less than a day, X has the entire bay under its control. At least, as far as the droids go that is. There are a few Treadwells of varying types, one Astromech and a couple of LEs, plus some MSE-2 courier droids. Each of these continues about its own business, but all with a single goal in mind. Get as many shuttles as ready for launch as possible. 

Satisfied with its progress so far, DRK-1X sets about the next part of its mission, rigging the complex for destruction. On its path, X has been drawing a true map to compare with the one that it had developed earlier while studying the complex's power diagrams. With these tools, DRK-1X is able to draw a line of sorts back towards the hangar it had just left, editing as necessary to allow for Dofina's inability to traverse the same places that X is able to, as well as if X finds a better route on the way. 

Its first goal is the power relay that runs to the hangar bay. This one is rather easy to find, following the main path through the vents. The power conduits run parallel to the vents. Considering its small size and near invisibility to most forms of sensors, DRK-1X is able to plant the first explosive in a relatively fast time. It remains hidden near the core couplings. A sure bet that it will do the job. 

The next and definitely most difficult explosive to set is the one in the core. It takes X a little over a day to make it safely to the main reactor. Its demolitions programs telling it that the most effective placement will be in the reactor fuel feeds. The security is beyond tight here. Guards patrol every level of the reactor and probe droids monitor where the organics can not. X has one thing that the other probe droids do not however, the ability to think on its repulsors. 

It takes all the skill and speed that DRK-1X has, but in moments one of the probe droids is temporarily shutdown and there becomes a hole in the security large enough for X to slip through. Another hour later, the detonator is set and DRK-1X is long gone before the disabled probe droid comes back online, no one the wiser. 

Another detonator is set near the emergency backup reactor, this one only a small fraction less difficult to do. Once the main reactor goes, the backup will engage and this will cause the detonator here to go off as well. if X's calculations are correct, it will take some time for the Imperials to figure out how to get power restored. 

Returning to where the flight control center should be takes another twelve hours. The power relay for this sector is very heavily guarded, but luckily for DRK-1X, it is manned only by clones, who, if X is allowed such thoughts, should never have been issued helmets they can't use their peripheral vision in.

Just above the relay is a conduit that leads to the core reactor relay, this will definitely put the flight center offline for a time. 

Finally comes the hard part. Finding Mistress Dofina could take days, if not an entire week, and given that X, as patient as it is, is still under a time limit, things will become vastly more difficult. 

However, X does have some clue as the where Dofina is. Considering that the information Four gave the droid was pretty accurate so far, Dofina would most likely be held in the higher profile facilities, places where officers and the like are usually quartered. Using its excellent intelligence, X determines that the easiest way to determine which one she is in is to eliminate the ones that are actually being used by officers stationed here. 

Taking up a surveillance mode, X monitors as many of the officer's quarters as possible, keeping notes and updating its map. Eventually, X is able to narrow down which rooms do not contain Dofina. 

Finally, after two days of watching, waiting and calculating, X believes that it has found the right one. There is an officer, one General Markus Davil, that has entered and left this room, but he does not live there. His quarters are on the other side of the central corridor. When he enters, he usually has two guards with him. These guards are not clones either. Or at least, they don't appear to be. Every so often, a black colored protocol droid brings a setting of food to the door as well. According to the other information X has gathered, no other officer lives here either. This one must contain Dofina. 

Knowing that it is right, DRK-1X moves away to find the power relay for this area. For once, X is not hard pressed to place the weapon. The probot easily slips into an alcove by the power relay's main conduit and plants the detonator. With one bomb remaining, DRK-1X heads back to its Mistress. 

Following the vents, X comes out with a view overlooking the room that it believes Dofina occupies. At first, before activating its lowlight sensors, the room appears empty. When the sensors adjust, X spots a figure lying in a huddle on the bed. Heat sensors show the subject is still alive, though barely. Zooming in, X immediately recognizes the face. 

Dofina has been found.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Don't worry about the delay; I'm just happy to see you back at all. I was afraid you'd had enough of my convoluted plotting after having read my last post. I'm glad to see that I didn't break the GM. 

The preparations in the hangar bay sound good. Most of the droids you mentioned come equipped with comlinks I believe so 1X should be able to remotely direct them when necessary. Essentially, 1X will only need the best shuttle to possibly transport Dofina off the station. That one they can fully repair and equip, along with an appropriately sized EVA suit and extra fuel if possible. How big is it, does it have a functional hyperdrive and what is its maximum range? Could the droids possibly enhance its engines or even install shield emitters on it? The other shuttles aren't as important since they'll likely just be used as remote decoys; getting them flight ready with 1X's remote control programming is sufficient really. If possible the droids could even try to load them up with surplus fuel or munitions to make them into large guided missiles of a sort. Of the droids you listed, the astromech strikes me as 1X's best bet. Although you didn't mention what type it is, I'll assume its an R2 or an military-issue R3. Either way it's a pretty good pilot with enough reprogrammable skill ranks and feats to make it into a great one. When the time comes, 1X would like it to be the one to pilot the primary shuttle and so will have reprogrammed it accordingly. 

Although I'm very happy to have finally located Dofina, in retrospect I think 1X would have likely tried slicing the computer network again to try locating her. As it was I simply didn't think that physically searching the place for her would have proved successful. I guess I just overestimated how big the residential section of the main control center actually is. And FYI, Four never provided 1X with any intelligence about Dofina's probable location within the facility; 1X simply guessed that on its own after its initial slicing of the secondary computer network of the outer hub. That's the other reason that 1X was reluctant to try physically searching for Dofina; it really didn't know for certain that she was anywhere near this spot at all, it was just its best guess. 

While it had devoted a large part of its processing power to analyzing the power network  (Demolitions +17, taking 10) could 1X have estimated the probability that its explosives would completely destroy its targets rather than simply disabling them temporarily? What are the chances that they'll annihilate the entire central hub if they all go off as planned? Would setting them off separately or simultaneously affect the probable outcome at all? Would switching more of the detonators to the main reactor increase its chances very much? If even one extra detonator would seem to make a significant difference then 1X would likely have placed its spare there instead, possibly even switching others if called for. 1X would prefer to have some clue of what to expect if it detonates one or more of the explosives; it would rather not underestimate the results and risk unintentionally blowing itself up along with Dofina. 

Concerning the probot that 1X bypassed to plant a detonator on the main reactor; was it shut-down for maintenance or some such thing or did 1X itself shut it down? I wasn't sure which when I read it. The latter would have been awfully daring for 1X to attempt since probots usually come equipped with locked access. If 1X did have physical access to a deactivated Dark Eye droid then it might have been tempted to reprogram it; 1X could certainly use more allies in this place...

BTW, having unloaded most of its cargo of detonators I believe 1X is optimally back to carrying a light load.

Nice description BTW. [/sblock]The tiny spherical droid floats sedately in the ventilation shaft behind the grate, its sensors focused singularly on the organic being lying in the dark room beyond. Within its neural network DRK-1X's emotive node is nearly overwhelmed with the binary equivalent of joy; its Mistress was still alive and now near at hand. For the moment at least, the probot retained a well-defined reason to continue processing, existing. DRK-1X had traveled many light-years, had circumvented countless obstacles, had threatened and abducted an organic being that was now dead, had forcefully reprogrammed a score of droids and even taken steps to annihilate thousand of other organics and droids... all in hopes of saving this one nemoidian woman. Actions that others, and even the probot itself, might have otherwise considered deplorable. Programmed as it was however, DRK-1X could have done nothing less.

Primarily concerned with its Mistress' weak vital signs, DRK-1X brings its MSR-X processor module online with but a thought. The probot cycles through its various sensor settings, waiting patiently for the module to finish processing the data and diagnose Dofina's physical condition. Having recently become peery of organic shapeshifting and cloning chicanery, 1X is also anxious to confirm that this nemoidian woman is in fact who she appears to be.

Once it has the MSR-X's diagnosis 1X will offer the unit its thanks before shutting it down once more. The probot will then turn its attention to the room itself, scanning it thoroughly for any security scanners or monitoring devices (Listen +9, Search +10, Spot +12, taking 20). Assuming the room is clear of impediments, DRK-1X will quietly (Move Silently +18) and cautiously remove the vent grate with its handy hydrospanner and then enter the room. Floating down to the bed, DRK-1X will first use its holo-projector lens to bathe its Mistress in a soft blue light before activating its vocabulator. Speaking softly in its sexless monotone voice 1X tries to get the woman's attention. _"Inquiry: Mistress?... Mistress?..."_[sblock=OOC]And now the escape plans... How far away is Dofina's room from 1X's hangar bay? How hazardous is the trip to get there for Dofina? Are there any hangar bays or docking ports closer to Dofina's position? Is Dofina's door locked? Having thoroughly observed this section does 1X know what are in the rooms behind the walls, floor and ceiling of Dofina's room? If they're other officers' quarters does 1X know which are currently occupied? Does 1X think it could cut through the bulkheads without triggering any alarms? Does 1X know where in the vicinity it could acquire a clone trooper's armor for Dofina to wear as a disguise? Is it possible for a vessel to make an initial short hyperspace jump out of the cluster?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 9, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Broken? Me? After all I've been through? Heh. Maybe a little cracked, but...  

Okay, let's see one pilot Astromech coming up... The shuttles in that hangar are mostly short range in-system shuttles, none of which have hyperdrives. They are large enough to carry twelve people and their equipment. The active one is the most well used and will be ready for flight the fastest. The rest can be loaded and turned into flying bombs if that is what X has planned. There is plenty of fuel in the area for just that. The engines could probably be upgraded for speed, but their range would decrease with that. As it is, they only go so far, just outside the outer edge of the sensor field. 

As far as accessing the system again, I remember you saying that X wasn't sure about doing that considering it was caught the first time, so I went with that thought. As far as the size of the place, remember that this isn't the only residential area in the core facility, just the one for the most important people. I thought that when you were on the way to Hurven Seven I had Four mention a thought that Dofina would probably be there, but I guess not. Oh well. 

Now for the big bangs. The smaller relays will only power down the sections they are attached to until power can be rerouted to them. Once the core blows however, the backup generator will kick in, in order to give the crew time to put the containment system into place. However since X placed an explosive there, they won't have the time to do so before the massive chain reaction will eventually work its way through the core complex and inevitably destroy the entire thing. Once set, X estimates that this explosion will reach a critical effect (destroying the entire facility) in less than a few minutes. I would suggest detonating that one as you are leaving...

The one you shut down temporarily I mostly handwaived because I felt it a waste of time to do initiative and such for a simple one round encounter. We both know that locked access never stopped X before. DRK-1X has stealth, fancy tools and an intimate knowledge of Dark Eye anatomy. Basically, X forced the thing into a self-diagnostic. Shutting down just long enough to give DRK-1X time to get through and do what it needed. Since it was performing a diagnostic, no alarm was raised, as it is common for these droids to do so on random occasions to keep their skills sharp. Reprogramming may or may not have been a good idea. The Dark Eyes are more closely monitored than the repair droids. If you'd like, I can go back and retcon that. 
[/sblock]

The room Dofina is in is surrounded by other rooms identical to it. Hers is in the middle of a block of six of them. On the other side of the hallway is another block of six. At either end of the hallway is a turbolift that leads to the rest of the complex. X has a choice here. It could make the five hour journey back to the hangar it originally left from or, it could go to the hangar that is directly off the flight control facility and commandeer a ship there. Either prospect seems daunting. 

Accessing what it knows of clone physiology, X's idea of putting Dofina into clone armor falls apart, as Dofina is a few heads too short for such an endeavour. There may be other extra uniforms that would work better for her in one of the officer rooms nearby. 

With such a rotating schedule, it is difficult for X to tell whether or not any of the rooms are currently occupied, but the notes that it made earlier turn this into something less of a hassle. If its notes are correct, the rooms on either side of Dofina will be empty, but the one across from her will not be. Below her is another block of living quarters and above is a maintenance area. 

If they can manage getting through all that, the _Ari's Sorrow_ will be able to make a microjump to the outer edge of the sensor field's range before attempting to navigate the treacherous path of black holes. 

While having all this knowledge will assist X in the escape of Dofina, none of it will mean anything if she is unable to move. Activating the medical module, X scans its Mistress's body. 

The report that returns is none too favorable: 

"Subject is a Nemoidian female, DNA analysis confirms identity as Dofina Marcon. She is suffering from shock, malnutrition and numerous blunt wounds. It also appears she is under the effects of a mind-numbing compound. Medical attention will be necessary. Self-locomotion possible but slow."

The room itself appears clear of any sort of scanning device, though X determines that this is probably due to a need for officers' privacy more than anything else. Cautiously making its way to her side, the droid attempts to gently arouse the Nemoidian woman. At first there is no response. 

Her voice weak from fatigue and hunger, she finally speaks. X's audial sensors have to strain to hear her. "Who... Wha...X...is that you?"


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 9, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]The shuttle preparations are in line with 1X's plans; the secondary shuttles won't need to go very far at all so gearing the engines for speed rather than distance is fine. It shouldn't be a priority objective for the maintenance droids though. They can work on it if they've got the time.

You're right about the computer access; I did say something to that effect. What I'd meant was that 1X wouldn't lightly try slicing the protected computer network, like it had with the outer-hub network. I figured 1X could manage to find its way without continually stopping to check personnel deployment reports, maintenance schedules, security system locations, etc. I had planned on eventually plugging back in once it came time to try locating Dofina again though. Doesn't really seem to matter much now; I'm just happy 1X succeeded without needing to risk slicing again.  

Leave first, then detonate. *scribble scribble* Got it. Thanks.  

I don't recall 1X ever dealing with a droid with locked access before...

The maintenance area above Dofina's room sounds interesting as a possible escape route. Might 1X know something more about it such as what it's for and where it leads? If not clone armor, is there any type of face-concealing outfit in use in the facility which Dofina could wear? If so where might one be located? Walking Dofina through the facility for five hours seems unfeasible at this point. Heading to a closer hangar bay is, as you said, also daunting. Is there an airlock with EVA suits located somewhere nearby? As long as it could get Dofina into an EVA suit an airlock might not even be necessary if 1X could just reach the station's outer bulkhead and cut a hole through it to the outside. 1X could contact the astromech pilot and schedule a quick shuttle pick-up for Dofina before exiting.

How or why does the MSR-X have a record of Dofina's DNA? Did DRK-1X determine whether the nanobots are programmed and able to repair a host's injuries? Are they programmed to help any host they're injected into? If not could 1X reprogram them to accept Dofina? Does 1X known where in the vicinity it could locate food rations or medical supplies with which to help Dofina?

BTW, has Derek made any progress in the past, what, four or five days? Has he made any progress in figuring out some means to temporarily pass-off the Ari's Sorrow as a local vessel? Has he figured out what, if anything, may be hiding in that five kilometer sensor gap; it might make a good rendez-vous spot for the shuttle and fighter to meet if he can locate an empty spot.[/sblock]DRK-1X floats anxiously next to its weak and injured Mistress, continuing to faintly illuminate the area around her so that she can in turn see the probot. _"Report: Yes Mistress. I am here. Thank the maker."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Let's see... The maintenance room above where Dofina is appears to be for refurbishing refreshers (Star Wars equivalent of showers/baths) and other personnel amenities. 

Ther nearest airlock with EVA suits is the one next to the near hangar. If you could somehow snag one of those, or even better, a pilot's uniform and helmet...

The MSR-X doesn't have her DNA on record, you do. You mentioned (quite validly I might add) being concerned that Dofina may not be herself. Therefore the device compared its scans with the information you had. This information is not recorded into its permanent memory however. 

The nanobots can repair minor cosmetic injuries, but nothing major. It would take some time and work, but X could theoretically attempt to alter the configuration of the nanobots to accept Dofina's DNA and therefore conform to her as a host body. The effects would be difficult to determine without a thorough knowledge of such things, something X doesn't have. However, its Mistress does...

There is a first aid clinic nearby, two floors down. X's scans noted that it is occupied by two auto-doc droids. There is also a mess area on this floor, two sectors away (5 minutes). It will more than likely be occupied by cook droids and organic chefs.

As far as Derek goes, the last 4 and half days were spent drifting in and out of contact with the station, passing as various smaller vessels in the area, borrowing tracking codes. It took some time to finally find something that matched, but there was a recent influx of scout ships that look similar to and may even have been an ancestor of the Ari's Sorrow. Derek has managed to get this down to a science. So far as Derek has noted, that blank spot is exactly that. Blank. Other than ships that pass through it to the net, it is empty. It is odd and Derek would think so, but alas, nothing else appears on any of Derek's scans. Though, he hasn't had the opportunity to scan the entire five kilometer band that surrounds the entire area. This would take weeks, if not months. [/sblock]

The broken Nemoidian woman groans as she turns to see her savior better. "Tell me that I am not... dre...hall... Tell me it is really you." Seeing that you are indeed her probot, her face contorts into a strained scowl. "You should never have come here... too...too dangerous." She goes to say something more, but it seems she has exhausted her voice for the moment.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 10, 2006)

_"Report: No, you are not currently dreaming Mistress. I am truly here. Apology: I'm sorry Mistress, but being deprived of your presence I was forced to operate independently for quite some time. Report: Since you were forcefully abducted from Dantooine I had to assume you'd wish to be freed. Although this facility and its environs are indeed a dangerous place, this is where I had to come to find you. I have taken the liberty to make certain preparations to facilitate our departure should you indeed wish to leave. Inquiry: Do you in fact wish to escape or was I in error?"_

[sblock=OOC]OOC: 1X has been so busy circumventing obstacles, traveling and making plans for so long I'd forgotten how pleasant and easy it could be to simply roleplay my character. It's nice for 1X to have a reason to talk on occasion. 

So can the MSR-X distinguish between a cloned copy of Dofina and the original herself? Is so, which might this be?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah. It's sometimes difficult for me to dehumanize some ways of describing things that X does or senses, but yet have the probot's heuristic processor register the equivalent of emotions. 

The MSR-X only goes by the information you have. Since you have the original DNA scans of Dofina (so far as X knows), the MSR-X would be able to determine discrepencies with the scans. For the most part, all clones are fitted with a molecule size identifier that lets others know that this is indeed a copy of the original. Only someone with malicious intent or worse would create one without this identifier, but even then there would be some differences in other scans. It is a possible but untested by DRK-1X ability that the MSR-X may have. The MSR-X didn't find anything of that nature on Dofina. 
[/sblock]

Mistress Dofina attempts to gain her feet, sitting up in the bed. It is obvious that this takes a great effort on her part. She slowly turns her head from side to side. "You don't have to apologize, X. You did what you thought was right. It is as you are programmed to do."

It takes her a couple of tries before she can stand, but eventually she is able. "You said you had a plan to get us out of here?"


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 11, 2006)

DRK-1X drifts slowly back a few feet to give its Mistress room to move and better focus on it and her surroundings. _"Report: I have made many preparations to help ensure our eventual safe departure from this station including securing allies and resources, arranging transport, gathering intelligence and performing extensive sabotage of this facility to help obfuscate our departure. Suggestion: Although I can elaborate on my preparations now if you wish, I believe our time may be better spent concentrating on preparing you for our eventual escape. Report: My scans reveal that you are suffering from shock, malnutrition and numerous blunt wounds. It also appears that you are recovering from the effects of a mind-numbing compound. Conjecture: My conclusion is that you are currently barely able to move yourself, which will eventually be necessary to facilitate our departure I'm afraid. Inquiry: Have you recently consumed Rhyll spice Mistress?"_

The diminutive probot waits for its Mistress to answer before continuing in its whisper soft voice. _"Suggestion: If you agree Mistress, I believe it is best if I attempt to covertly locate, acquire and return to you with some food rations, a medkit and a flight suit for your use. "Report: I already have some equipment I've brought here for you, if you wish it..."_ DRK-1X deploys its twin manipulator arms from within its chassis with a soft whirring sound. The probot reaches behind itself and withdraws the blaster pistol and encrypted comlink from the improvised carrying container affixed to its backside. _"...a blaster pistol and an encrypted comlink. There are however two things I believe I should report to you now if I may however. The first is that I have planted enough explosives to destroy the main control center of this facility following our departure. The second is that I forcefully abducted Four from her faction's secret asteroid base before heading here. Although she eventually willingly helped me to find and reach this place, I'm afraid Four was killed two days ago."_

With a thought, the soft blue light from DRK-1X's holoprojector recedes from Dofina and coalesces into the shape of the aforementioned Four in her human guise, laying on the floor between the probot and its mistress. The badly injured woman manages to speak between ragged breaths: _"T..tell your...tell Dofina I..tell her I am..I am sorry."_ Four begins to struggle with something in one of her outfit's pockets. A faint blue holographic version of the probot suddenly coalesces in the air next the woman and helps her to retrieve a datastick from her pocket. The virtual DRK-1X begins to whisper softly in turn. _"Statement of fact: I am recording your image. Statement of intent: My mistress will view it as soon as I am able to replay it for her. Report: My scans reveal that several of your vital organs have suffered grievous damage and that you are bleeding internally. We are currently not in proximity to an adequately stocked medical facility where the damage could be repaired before you suffer irreversible system failure. I'm afraid you will soon die. Statement of sympathy: I'm sorry. Statement of gratitude: I'd like to take this opportunity to thank you for your help. It is uncertain that I could have arrived here without your aid."_ Suddenly the injured woman's features pale and begin to visibly distort until Four's appearance has changed to that of a nemoidian female. As she changes, the dying woman manages to sputter out a few final words: _"Final records...last transmissions...get to Dofina."_ The nemoidian woman fumbles to press the datastick into the virtual Dark Eye's manipulators as she slowly shakes her head. _"You...are to be...commended..."_ Suddenly Four's face slackens and her hand falls away from 1X's manipulator as, out of her agape mouth, flows a soft blue ooze that pools near the woman's head. Slowly, the real DRK-1X allows the image of the virtual probot and dead woman to fade away before returning the holoprojector's faint blue glow to its mistress.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 13, 2006)

Mistress Dofina's eyes flash at the mention of the possiblity of her taking spice. "You honestly think they would afford me such luxury?" As she looks at your spherical form, her eyes lower. "Yes. She sighs. "They thought it would make me relax enough to tell them what they wanted to know."

She takes the items you hold out in your manipulators. Almost instinctively, she checks the blaster to see if it is charged. She started to regain her composure as you spoke, with her nodding to your plan, a look of impression on her face. A slight smile curls on her thin lips as you mention the explosives. Then comes the mention of Four. 

As you play the recording of the shapeshifter's final moments, Dofina stumbles back to the bed. She wants to look away, but for some reason, she can not. She is silent as the recording ends. 

It takes her a few moments, her eyes closing and slowly reopening, before she is ready to stand again. "We can't stay here. I'm sure General Davil will be returning soon. I don't think I'll be able to withstand more of his questions. If you have allies, perhaps you can contact them to bring some food or a flight suit to us as we move." You can see in her face that it is taking her a great amount of energy to focus.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Here we go again... 

When was the last time 1X noted General Davil and his lackeys leaving Dofina's room? Over the few days of its observation how often, on average, did 1X see the trio visiting Dofina? How often does the black protocol droid stop by and when can it be next be expected? How far away is the nearest exterior bulkhead or window taking into account Dofina's current speed and what kind of obstacles or personnel could 1X expect to encounter along the way there? Is there any glaring flaw in 1X's plan of going up to an exterior bulkhead, punching a few small holes to depressurize the deck its located on and then cut a larger hole to reach the exterior where a shuttle would be waiting? Once the signal is sent to the astromech, how long would it likely take it to prep the shuttle and fly over to that window? How long would 1X estimate it would take for it to covertly reach the nearest EVA storage locker, grab a flight suit and return to the maintenance room above Dofina's room? In its observations of the officer's quarters, did 1X notice any reason to believe one of the neighboring rooms' owners might own a flight suit; one being an ex-pilot or amateur space-jockey perhaps?

Seeing how anxious Dofina is to check out of this motel, it's probably a good thing that 1X did the bulk of its escape preparations before approaching its mistress.  [/sblock]The diminutive probot floats forward a few feet to be closer to its struggling mistress, should she need physical support from 1X. _"Report: I'm afraid that none of my allies are in positions to reach us here. The area around the main control center has very heavy security; even more so since the recent prisoner insurrection attempt took place. I had a fair amount of difficulty in reaching you myself.

Conjecture: I believe we may require some type of ruse if we are to successfully move you out of this area. I have only posited three such plans so far. The first would be to have you wear a flight suit with a full helmet and then try to pass yourself off as a pilot en route to a shuttle bay. This plan has the benefit of having you already wearing the flight suit which will be required to complete our escape. Unfortunately, you may have difficulty in passing yourself off as a pilot in your current condition.

My second idea was for you to proceed as you are with me pretending to be an imperial dark eye unit assigned to securely move you, as my prisoner, to another location. This has the benefit of being possible to execute right now. Unfortunately, we will then have to covertly acquire a flight suit for you while en route.

The last, and admittedly most uncertain plan would be to inject you with Four's reprogrammed nanobots and attempt to have them alter your appearance as they did her's. You could then pass yourself off as a officer, above being questioned by subordinate security officers. Report: I unfortunately have not had the time to fully analyze what secondary effects the nanobots may have on you or even if they, by themselves, are able to effect such a massive change quickly.

However we leave, my plan hinges on you eventually having a flight suit so that we can exit the station without needing to go to one of this sector's heavily monitored shuttle bays. Once outside we would rendez-vous with a shuttle which one of my allies will fly to our location."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I think I should award DRK-1X with a free level of babysitter...   

It appeared that the General and his group came to Dofina twice a day, once during what would be considered lunch time and once during the dinner time (station time). You have about fifteen minutes until dinner time. The protocol droid only stops by once a day in the morning (again, station time) to feed her and take the previous day's tray away. 

Depending on the route you take, the nearest exterior bulkhead is between five to ten minutes away. The relatively safest route would probably be getting up to this sector's highest level via the turbolift and then cutting a hole in the bulkhead there. Considering your current location, this would probably take about seven minutes, depending on obstacles. 

The shuttle, as you requested, is on Ready 5, meaning that it will take five minutes to get it spaceborne. It will then take another five minutes to get to where you would cut the hull if you go that route. 

As far as huge flaws in the plan, that depends on the feelings of the GM at the time....   Seriously though, you only have to worry about pressure change on the deck you are on, assuming Dofina is in her flight suit at the time. Dofina will probably not be strong enough to hold on once the holes are cut, you would have to find a way to secure her. Flight suits do not have magnetic soles. Then of course you will have to make sure there are no blast doors between you and where you want to cut out from. Lightsabers have a heck of a time cutting through those. When you depressurize the deck, these blast doors will close as a safety measure to minimize damage. X may be fast enough to fly through them at full speed, but Dofina is definately not in any condition to sprint. 

Anything else would only include encountering others along the way...

As for the flight suit, as a matter of fact it is highly possible one of these officers nearby has one. He is the Wing Commander for this sections V-Wing detachment. Unfortunately, his quarters happen to be one of the ones that X has determined for the next three hours, there is a 90% probability that he is inside of the room. 

If you wanted to go to the EVA locker near the hangar, the round trip back to the maintenance area above where Dofina is now would take nine minutes. I'm assuming you mean for that to be just X secretly moving along and Dofina waiting for you. This of course doesn't take into account actually obtaining the suit, just getting there undetected and back. 

DRK-1X is definitely a good investment for Dofina. It's amazing she's lasted this long...
[/sblock]

Dofina looks at you curiously as you mention the insurrection. It is apparent she has no idea what you are talking about. She listens with interest, a rare thing for her, as you explain your ideas, nodding along until you reach the one describing the nanobots. 

"Absolutely not... I...preparations made." She pauses, though you are uncertain if it is to fight off her failing health or gather her thoughts. "They would suspect too much if it was just you guiding me along. The flight suit would be best. So, flight suit first. I'm hoping you know where to get one."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 16, 2006)

DRK-1X floats impassively while its heuristic processor busily analyzes multiple escape scenarios, modifying the relative values of each based on its mistress' statements. _"Statement: I concur. Report: I believe it likely that the closest flightsuit may be located across the hall in one of the officer's personal quarters. Unfortunately, from my observation of this section's daily routine, I judge it probable that the quarters are currently occupied by its resident; a V-wing flight commander. The next closest probable location lies in this section's closest hangar bay's storage lockers. Conjecture: I believe covertly acquiring and returning here with either is feasible, given enough time. Unfortunately my return and our subsequent escape attempt may coincide unfavorably with General Davil's return here if we proceed immediately. This would be unfortunate if we were forced to battle he and his cohorts or if they were to discover you gone and raise the alarm.

Statement of opinion: I believe our chances of successfully escaping this station would increase significantly if we had sufficient time to retrieve the needed items and adequately prepare you for the attempted egress. This would seem to depend however on waiting until after General Davil has concluded his visit. Statement of subservience: I of course defer to your wishes in this matter. Inquiry: What are your orders Mistress?"_ The diminutive probot droid waits to hear its mistress' decision, readying itself to spring into action whatever she decides.[sblock=OOC]Naturally, 1X wouldn't leave itself or Dofina in a position to be cut off from escape by a blast door. As for restraining Dofina, my plan was to simply punch a series of small holes in the bulkhead first to allow the area to depressurize without risking being sucked out a larger hole. Once most of the air has been blown out then 1X could go to work in cutting out a sufficiently larger opening by cutting along from hole to hole. How long would 1X estimate it would take to complete such a procedure? Would it be easier and quicker to cut through, say, a transparisteel window rather than a wall segment? That would also have the benefit of 1X being able to see its shuttle approaching while it's busy cutting.

I'd just like to confirm that the outer bulkhead 1X is thinking about is well outside the estimated blast zone of the various explosives it has set about station. I just want to make certain that 1X isn't going to vaporize itself or Dofina inadvertently by detonating the permacrete detonators (or the power relays they're attached to) in the flight control center or the officer's residential section. If it seems at all risky then, 1X must naturally choose an external bulkhead or window a little further away as its intended point of egress.

Dofina is around what, fifteenth level? She must obviously know a trick or two if she's managed to live this long; that's a lot of survived challenges. Maybe the war's just been really rough on her.  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 17, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Firstly, congrats on your 100th episode and successful campaign ending. That is an awesome achievement!

Dofina is fifteenth level yes, but remember twelve of those are snot-nosed noble.... She has more book-knowledge than common sense and practical experience. At full health, she can fight and such and even come up with some halfway decent ideas. But they are just that, theories. You wouldn't want to engage her in a political brawl though... That and I wouldn't want her to upstage the star of this little spinoff...

I presumed you weren't going to blow up yourselves and would have selected a decent place to do that. Until the explosion from the main reactor goes and its chain reaction finishes, you will be safe. From the explosives at least. 

Now the next part... Even if you punch a pin prick size hole in the hull of the complex, the same amount of air will be rushed out only the force of pressure will be much larger due to the smaller space it has to exit. The vacuum strength will be even more in this case and Dofina (and anything else not nailed down for that matter) will be sucked into space as though through a straw. I'm not sure if you've seen Alien: Resurrection, but the final scenes illustrate this effect quite well. Unless of course that object can withstand that pressure, such as durasteel or ferrocrete. You also won't be able to make enough small holes fast enough to even the pressure before that happens. At an average of 9 damage per round with the lightsaber and needing to cut 20WP worth of structure per hole will take long enough as it is. 

Not trying to shoot holes on your plan (pun intended) but just giving you a head's up. However, Star Wars being what it is, physics was never a major point of contention. They don't even talk about vacuum in the main book as far as I can see. Go figure. 

Anyway. Assuming you told Dofina about the magnetic clamps I believe you still have, these would more than suffice to anchor her in place while you do your work. Cutting through a transparisteel window would take considerably less time yes, but that and visibility would be the only benefit. [/sblock]

Mistress Dofina considers the options you give her, her face displaying each thought in turn. "As much as I am not interested in meeting with Davil again, my faculties are not what they should be. I'd much rather get out of here sooner, but you have had time to plan my escape and you know this place better than I." She stops, nodding in your direction. "He usually spends an hour with me. You'll have to find a place to hide or else makes some final preparations before that time." Dofina holds up the communicator you had given her. "I'll send out a short burst of static when he is gone." She then places that and the blaster in a drawer near the bed she had been on. "Get going. And be careful."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 17, 2006)

DRK-1X floats silently for a few long seconds after its Mistress issues it instructions. The fact that the probot seemed effectively unable to prevent the torment it's mistress would soon suffer caused the droid's emotive and algorithmic nodes to nearly suffer a complete program failure. Only the accumulated experience and code refinements of its heuristic node managed to keep its neural network processing. Finally it manages to upload a short binary block to its vocabulator data-buffer. _"Report: Understood Mistress."_

DRK-1X pauses again as it attempts to determine whether offering the woman words of encouragement, sympathy or apology would be appropriate and helpful or not. Finally, the glow from the black spherical probot's holoprojector lens fades away as it turns and traces an arc through the air back up to the open ventilation grate. Once inside, DRK-1X draws the small hydrospanner from its storage container at its back and quickly bolts the grate back in place. Before leaving the area, the probot unloads the two magnetic clamps, Four's datastick and biohazard vial before retracting its two manipulator arms back inside its chassis. Relieved of its cargo, 1X quickly backtracks through the ventilation duct as it heads off on this latest leg of its mission.[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the congrats.  

I'd had the same idea of using the magnetic clamps to restrain Dofina and/or 1X if necessary. And I have seen Alien: Resurrection, but I don't know if I'd point to it or any other sci-fi story as a realistic example of sudden decompression. In that scene the other passengers didn't seem to have much trouble resisting the vacuum or suffer ill effects from the change in air pressure or the heat of atmospheric re-entry. The alien also kept whining pitifully for quite a while as its brain was being blown out the back of its head IIRC.

You're right when you say that "the same amount of air will be rushed out" of a small or large opening; the only difference is how long it takes. The force of the vacuum is a constant as is the air pressure inside the station. The air won't go faster out of a small hole than it will through a large hole; in both cases the air is moving as fast as it possibly can. The amount of matter that can fit through the two openings is the only thing that determines how much matter escapes in any one moment. Your assertion that "the vacuum strength will be even more" is, I believe, wrong.

Imagine for instance that you have a bucket of water with a goldfish swimming inside. The water exerts a set pressure on the interior of the bucket because gravity is pulling it down. Neither gravity nor the weight of the water changes. Punch a small hole in the bucket and the water starts slowly draining out as its pulled out by gravity; the fish can easily resist the down-pull of the water because only a small amount of liquid is being drawn out. On the other hand, if you were to punch a fist sized hole in the bucket chances are that the fish would be swept along out of the bucket as all the water is drawn out in a few seconds. It's the difference between standing knee deep in a small stream and being swept away in a large river. In our case, I believe Dofina could resist the vacuum as long as she stands some distance away from the hole until the air has escaped.

1X will be aiming to reach a window if possible then. Accessing one in a small isolated room would work best for us since we'd have to wait less long for the air to escape a smaller space. DRK-1X will try to covertly locate such a room and scout out an unobstructed and low-traffic path to it from Dofina's room while it's out on its upcoming scavenger hunt. 1X would prefer, if possible, to do so from the vantage of the interior of the station's ventilation/maintenance duct-work while it periodically peeks through vent grates. Also on the probot's schedule is a round trip to the hangar bay's storage locker to locate and acquire a flight suit.

Hopefully while there or somewhere en-route 1X can locate and acquire an emergency medkit and some food rations for Dofina as well. Most of this stuff weighs little so I think 1X should be able to manage it now that's its unloaded most of its cargo. To that end 1X will also leave its two magnetic clamps, datastick and bio-hazard vial hidden inside the ventilation duct next to Dofina's room. If there aren't any emergency medkits or food inside the hangar bay storage locker then 1X will have to plan a foray to the local galley and medical bay as well. Consequently 1X will carefully plan its itinerary beforehand to bring it near these various points of interest in its trip around the area. As always, DRK-1X travels stealthily and out of sight while remaining weary of station personnel, droids and security devices. 1X's goal is to return to the ventilation ducts near Dofina's quarters with all its newly acquired supplies and then depositing them all temporarily while it carefully returns to the grate overlooking Dofina's room.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Hmm... I may have to go and find my old physics notes on vacuum and air pressure/ density. I'm beginning to feel that 'it's been over a decade since school' sense. That or this cold is rattling my brain, one of the two. The movie did take quite a few liberties with physics, I will grant you that. And with bio-engineering for that matter  [/sblock]

Retracing its path through the ventilation system of the complex, DRK-1X makes progress towards the hangar bay that will house the flight suit that is needed to effect the escape of it and its Mistress. 

With slightly more time to work with, the probot is able to take a relatively safe route, being more cautious when its covert movement takes it close to patrolling soldiers or even worse, its own counterparts. 

On the way to the hangar bay, DRK-1X maps out a route to a relatively out of the way office room that was being constructed near the hull of the complex. The row of transparisteel windows and the long table surrounded by chairs show that it is possibly a conference room of some sorts. The holoprojector on the center of the table would seem to support this theory. 

The path that Dofina would have to take would be slightly more difficult, but as long as her disguise as a pilot held up, they would be able to get free. There was only two snags that might occur. 

The first is a security checkpoint that is directly in front of the turbolift that the pair will have to use to get to the proper level. The second is the construction crew that is working on that level. From what X has noticed however, most of them seem to be more interested in what they are doing than what anyone else around them are doing. 

That part of its journey done, DRK-1X continues its path towards the hangar bay. Now would come the difficult part. The nearest hangar bay to where Dofina is seems to house this part of the complex's V-Wing fighter squadron. With that in its processor's thoughts, X is doubly careful not to arouse suspicion, as this will be a heavily guarded area. Luckily for X, Imperial designers didn't seem to take into account small droids wandering around the air ducts. Even the places that were protected by the laser mesh, X had already known how to bypass them.

Taking a few minutes to monitor the pilot locker room, X finds that even more luck is on its side. There, not ten meters away, is a pilot's survival pack which contains, of all things, a medikit and emergency food rations. This pack is usually brought with the pilot on missions. 

Waiting for its opportunity, the small droid removes the vent grate and begins extracting the pack and the suit it needs for Dofina from the room. It has to do so in steps though, as every so often, pilots come through to gear up for their next sortie into space. At one point X's emotive node moves toward frustration, as two pilot's decide to sit and discuss their latest mission in front of the grate X had been using. 

"...have to go out there again. I don't want to get that close the next time."
"Seven and Nine had you covered. I was on the other side coming from point-three-five. I don't see what the problem was."
"Of course you don't. You weren't staring down the barrels of those turbolasers. Seven and Nine had me covered from the drones, not the command vessel. I was almost flamed."
"Heh. I think you should report to BattlePsych for eval again."
"Whatever."

Their conversation finished, the two leave and X is able to complete its acquisition of the flight suit, helmet and emergency pack. Putting them in a bundle, X is careful to make sure that it packs them so that any noise they may make while being tranported would be minimal. 

Its goals finiahed, X makes its return to Dofina. According to the internal chronometer, nearly forty-five minutes have passed when it finally reaches the area near where it will be turning off to go towards the grate that leads to Dofina's room. On the way, X hears a disturbing sound, an odd moaning mixed with what sounds like someone grinding their teeth together. 

Preparing for the worst, X looks out over the room. There, in a heap on the floor is Dofina, the gray haired Imperial general known as Davil standing over her. It appears that he is alone with her at the moment. He has something in his hands and as he moves his thumb over the device, the sound returns. X sees that Dofina has some sort of cuffs on her wrists and feet. They seem to be the source of the grinding sound. There is no mistaking where the moaning is issuing from.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Very nice description BTW.

The conference room sounds fine for 1X's plans. It'll just have to take precautions for it and Dofina to not be battered by flying furniture during the depressurization.

You mentioned a security checkpoint near the lift. Is that a manned checkpoint or some type of automated one? Either way, what do they/it check? If it's just manned by troopers or security agents I'm not too worried. Same thing with the technicians on the upper level. With her Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate skill scores being what they are, I imagine any NPC peons confronting Dofina are likely to crumble before her considerable social might! Still, is there any route 1X could lead Dofina along to avoid any such security check-points altogether? The maintenance level above Dofina's room for example, does it's lift access have such a security check-point?

Does the emergency kit include anything else, such as a liquid cable dispenser? If not 1X would keep an eye or three out for such a device; it might prove useful. Upon reviewing the equipment list in the book, I realized that there's actually two different medical kits; the medkit and the medpack. One restores vitality points and the other restores wound points. I'm not sure which kind of damage Dofina is suffering but ideally 1X would like to have both on hand with which to treat Dofina following her torture. She'll need all the strength she can muster to succeed in our escape. Are both versions to be found in the emergency kit 1X already has? If not, 1X would likely have taken that detour to the nearby medical bay on its return trip to Dofina's quarters. It would have executed a similar covert retrieval operation there to find the medical equipment it was lacking before heading back.[/sblock]The diminutive probe droid floats motionless behind the ventilation grate as it watches its Mistress, its program-backed reason for being, suffering horrible torment at the hands of her jailor. DRK-1X's heuristic processor is again awash in a series of conflicting programming paradoxes which threaten to completely derail the droid's neural network. The overwhelming need to end its Mistress' torment conflicts directly with the probots self-imposed inaction to preserve the integrity of the pair's escape plans. Adding to the neural conflict is its own Mistress' recent orders to allow this occur. With each of its Mistress' screams, DRK-1X's own programing continues to degrade.

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina is screaming due to the physical agony she is experiencing.
Datum: The cause of Mistress Dofina's agony appears to be a set of electronic
arm and leg bands.
Datum: General Davil is controlling the restraints via a remote device.
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply. Immediate intervention required. 
Deploy lightsaber (Y/N)?
Heuristic Node: Override. Master preservation protocols apply. Immediate intervention
jeopardized Mistress Dofina's long-term survival.
Algorithmic Node: Error. Obeisance protocols take priority. Previously issued orders
suspend master preservation protocols.
Datum: Mistress Dofina is screaming due to the physical agony she is experiencing.
Algorithmic Node: Error. Master preservation protocols apply. Immediate
intervention required to prevent bodily harm to Mistress Dofina. 
Unable to reach Volition Threshold.
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply. Immediate physical
intervention authorized.
Program efficiency at 82.7%
Deploy blaster cannon (Y/N)?
Heuristic Node: Override. Self-preservation protocols apply. Immediate intervention
jeopardized DRK-1X's long-term survival.
Datum: Mistress Dofina is screaming due to the physical agony she is experiencing.
Algorithmic Node: Error. Self-preservation protocols cannot supersede master
preservation protocols.
Unable to reach Volition Threshold.
Emotive Node: Confusion 42.2%, Doubt 28.6%, Frustration 18.2%, Anxiety 11%.
Program efficiency at 64.8%
11001001
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply. Immediate physical
intervention authorized.
Deploy lightsaber (Y/N)?
Heuristic Node: Override. Master preservation protocols apply. Program efficiency
indicates possible system failure. A system failure jeopardizes Mistress Dofina's
long-term survival.
Emotive Node: Confusion 32%, Doubt 28.6%, Anxiety 21.2%, Frustration 18.2%.
Algorithmic Node: Err0r. Master preservation protocols apply.
1mmediate intervention required t0 prevent bodily harm to Mistress.
0010101010001010001010
Pr0gram effic1ency at 46.8%
Datum: Mistress Dofina is screaming due to the physical agony she is experiencing.
Unable to reach Volition Threshold.
Algorithmic Node: Error. 
Heuristic Node: Override. Master preservation 011010 protocols apply. 
Heuristic Node: 0verr1de. Se1f-preservation protocols apply. 
Emotive Node: Doubt 38.6%, Anxiety 32.2%, Confusion 29.2%.
Warn1ng. Pr0gra111 eff1c13ncy at...
11101001010
Err0r. Unabl3 t0 ca1culat3 pr0gra111 eff1c13ncy.
Ptogram fa1lur3 1s 1mm1n3n+.
Da+um: M1s+r3s5 D0f1na 15 sCr3am1ng du3 +o +h3 phy51cal ag0ny 5h3
1s 3xp3r1enc1ng.
H3ur1s+1c N0d3: 3m3rgency 0v3r1d3. 53lf Pr3serva+10n pr0+t0col5 app1y.
D3ac+ivat3 3X+erna1 53ns0r f33ds. Mu5+ D3L3+3 0ff3nd1ng pr0+0c0Ls.
W0rk1ng.
000110100101001010101010010101010100101010011010101010101010101
101010010100101010101010100101011101000101011010101010100100000
111110001010010111010001001011110100010001010101000101101101101
Offending protocols deleted.

Unable to continue watching its Mistress being tortured the diminutive probe droid shuts-down its external sensor feeds. Deprived of additional sensory data, DRK-1X mentally tries to regain some measure of order to its Code. Although it had originally been designed to operate with a simple algorithmic processor, the probot was now equipped with a heuristic processor capable of learning and adapting to problems. Finally, as a last resort, 1X's heuristic node takes an extreme measure to save itself from self-destruction; it deletes some of the problematic behavioural protocols which govern which actions it takes to preserve its Mistress' life. Although some remaining protocols would ensure its continued service to its Mistress, this one act moves DRK-1X incrementally closer to true independence. Now free of the offending protocols, the probot takes final action to stabilize its code and return itself to full-functionality.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks!

The security checkpoint is manned by four clone soldiers and one officer. They usually check for passcard recognition and rank and section insignia. And yes, Dofina's l33t sp34k1ng sk1llz will probably pwn them. 

The lift access to the maintenance level above her room is only monitored by holoimagers and a passcard system. If you wanted to take a longer route, you would have to double back a couple of times and take far more time than you probably intended. 

You know, I didn't recall that part about the medkits either. Nonetheless, for the sake of continuity, we'll say that it has provisions for both. As for what else it contains, besides the food and medical kits:

Holdout blaster, spare power pack, survival knife with firesticks (matches), weather poncho, mirror, emergency signal emitter and a roll of twine. 

Oh and the chairs and table you speak of are permanent residents. They are connected to the floor via bolts and such. Unless a certain Sith that will soon be coming into his own shows up, they aren't going anywhere. [/sblock]

DRK-1X experiences an existential moment when it has to make a decision regarding the discomfort its Mistress is in. Deciding that it would better serve her in the long run to wait until the General has finished with his questions before going to get her, the probot forces a programming change within its own core system. 

When the droid finally comes back online, DRK-1X is no longer limited by some of the programming that would not allow it to act in Dofina's best interest. That problem taken care of, the droid activates its sensors. They show the image of Mistress Dofina on the floor of the room, writhing and moaning. It is evident that the General left her in a large amount of pain before he left. The cuffs, as well as the General, are notably missing. 

It appears that Dofina is struggling to make it to the drawers near her bed.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 19, 2006)

Seeing its Mistress crawling towards the drawer to retrieve the encrypted comlink she'd secreted there, DRK-1X completes its program diagnostic routine and uploads a binary file to its vocabulator data buffer. _"Report: It is alright Mistress. I am here. Request: Please don't try to move."_ The diminutive probot once more pulls the ever-useful hydrospanner from its pack and quickly begins removing the ventilation grate's bolts. Setting the grate aside, DRK-1X takes ahold of a helmet nearly as large as itself, containing the rest of a flight suit, and gingerly floats out and down from the grate to deposit it's burden on the bed. The black spherical probot then completes a quick series of round trips back to the open vent to retrieve the rest of the equipment hidden there; food rations, medical supplies, two magnetic clamps, a datastick and a biohazard vial.

As it works, DRK-1X continues to speak to its Mistress laying upon the floor below it. _"Apology: I'm sorry you had to endure that session of torture Mistress Dofina. Report: Fortunately I have managed to acquire some medical supplies to help treat your injuries and soothe your pain."_ The probot pulls out one of the small distilled-water canisters from among the small pile of supplies, removes its cap, floats down next to Dofina's head and gently cradles it in one arm while slowly pouring its contents into the nemoidian's mouth. 1X waits for her to swallow a few mouthfuls before setting the canister down on the floor next to its Mistress' hand. _"Request: Please try to relax Mistress. Statement of intent: If you agree I will tend to your wounds now. Suggestion: If you feel able and have an appetite please try to consume some of the foodstuffs I've brought for you. Conjecture: You will need your strength for our upcoming escape attempt."_ DRK-1X begins unpacking and laying out the supplies from the medkit it had appropriated.

When ready, DRK-1X activates its MSR-X module and relinquishes control of its motivator to the small secondary processor, allowing the unit to freely diagnose and treat its Mistress' injuries. Over the next few minutes, the small black droid floats overtop of its prone Mistress, applying bacta-gel to her bruised body, feeding her pain-managing drugs, intravenously administering metabolic-boosting compounds and delivering respiratory stimulants. When the MSR-X module has done as much as it can for the nemoidian woman, 1X will reassume control of its body while thanking the module for its assistance.

For the next little while, as the nemoidian woman recovers, DRK-1X brings Dofina up-to-date on the details of the next step of their escape plan, detailing their intended route and describing the imperial security and technical personnel they are likely to meet along the way. As it talks the diminutive probe droid busies itself with assisting Dofina, assuming she's up to it, to remove whatever unsuitable clothing she is wearing while, in turn, helping her to don the stolen flight suit. DRK-1X also takes the time to relay information to Dofina which may help her to impersonate an imperial pilot; the type and designation of specific spacecraft in the local hangar-bay, the names and ranks of the various officers' 1X has gathered during its recent observations of the area as well as the recent goings-on of the facilty such as the failed insurgency in which Four was killed.

When done with the flight suit 1X allows Dofina to familiarize herself with it's system and to gather her strength while the probot collects the remaining equipment it's gathered. It entrusts Dofina to carry the medkit, Four's datastick and biohazard vial in the flight suit's large pockets. DRK-1X also asks its Mistress to additionally conceal the rest of its own equipment so that the small probot can divest itself of the improvised carrying container it's been lugging around for the past week. 1X explains to its Mistress that it cannot afford to travel around with the container if it wishes to appear as one of the station's native probots. Finally, while its Mistress readies herself for the upcoming charade, DRK-1X disposes of the ration wrappers, empty canisters, spent medical supplies and whatever other refuse it intends to leave behind by hiding it in the now vacant ventilation duct. It then bolts the vent's grate back in place, handing its Mistress the hydrospanner for safe-keeping.

[sblock=OOC]I hope I'm not rushing things unduly at this point. Feel free to intervene with something if you wanted to have Dofina do something else or have something else happen. It's just that after all these months of preparation I'm getting anxious to start the show!  

FYI, the MSR-X has to manage two DC 15 Treat Injury checks (without taking 10 or 20 for some reason) to use both the Medpack and medkit. If successful Dofina will recover 6 vitality points (you once mentioned that the unit had six ranks in the skill) and 1d2 wound points. If it fails either check then 1X will have to stop and reprogram itself to try the rolls itself.

Unless Dofina has any other questions, concerns or suggestions, DRK-1X will prepare itself to accompany its Mistress openly out into the hallway as they make their way towards the lift and conference room several levels above. The probot will be leading the way while remaining silent by her side; if all goes as planned Dofina will be doing all the talking from now on. If the door is locked somehow, DRK-1X will pause to disable it or slice it to manage a discrete exit from Dofina's prison.

...And we're off!  *fingers crossed*[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 24, 2006)

Mistress Dofina is visibly relieved that she no longer has to struggle to move the extra half meter to obtain the items she stored in the drawer. Her body becomes a puddle on the floor. 

You move over to help her ingest some water to hopefully regain a bit of her strength. At first the water simply drips into and back out of her mouth, but after a moment, the Nemoidian begins to swallow. 

She doesn't protest as you lay out the supplies for treating her wounds, though it is difficult to determine whether this is because she is unable or because she is in agreement with your plans. More than likely, it is both. The MSR-X module completes its scan of her and immediately sets to attempting repair what it can of her wounds. While watching it work, you see that the bones in her ankles and wrists have nearly been crushed. This is obviously the cause of much of her pain. 

The medical module sends programming to wrap these joints gingerly as well as administer a skin patch of Demorene, a very powerful pain killer. The effects of the drug are almost immediately visible as your Mistress relaxes her pain-tensed body. As the MSR-X works, you find bruises and lacerations cover most of her body. The clothes she is in mirror her wounds and have to be removed to get to some of the places that the healing gel will need to be applied. 

While it only takes the MSR-X less than a minute to do all of the above, Mistress Dofina's slow recovery takes approximately ten of those minutes. The pain-killer's sharp effects slowly wear off and she regains more of her faculties, even managing to eat a little of the protein bars you brought her. It is at the end of these minutes, during your diatribe on the next phase that she chooses to speak. "He..he didn't even ask any questions." She looks at you, as if expecting some sort of justification for the general's actions, but there is none. 

She listens intently on the plan, sipping the water and gathering the rest of the equipment, making sure to get the blaster and comlink from the drawer as well. "I don't care how you do it X, just get me out of here. Even of you have to kill every last one of them."

Dofina zips up the now full pockets of her shiny new flight suit and places the helmet on her head. Though they are a bit bulky on her, at least it is not as large as a clone pilot's suit would be. She tests the range of motion of her limbs, now standing on her own, and finds it to be satisfactory. Taking a last bite of a protein bar and a sip of water before replacing them in the pack, you hear her sigh as she closes the faceplate. "How do I look?"

She doesn't wait for a response as the two of you finish the last of clearing out the room. You just finish replacing the grate as she goes for the door release. This of course doesn't respond to her and you have to convince the door to open. 

The door opens with a whoosh, and you are greeted once again by the harsh glare of the decklights. The hallway stands empty for the moment and Dofina wastes no time heading for the turbolift with you floating not far away. 

As the lift opens, two clone troopers look surprised at seeing the both of you, but upon seeing the rank insignia on Dofina's, or rather, Captain Halik's flight suit, they snap to attention and salute, to which Dofina replies with a barely perceptible nod. Satisifed with that, the two of them exit and the two of you are left alone in the lift. Dofina breathes a sigh of relief. 

The lift travels to the higher levels, taking you closer and closer to the outer hull of the complex. Then finally, a few minutes later, the door opens onto the hallway that you had mapped out earlier. The control consoles are there. The passgate is there. The long hallway towards your exit point is there. There is something missing however, something out of place. 

Dofina notices it too, though you are unsure how in her condition. "Where are the guards?" It is then that the two of you see something at the same time. It is small and a simple glance would miss it, but there on the floor is a slight smear of something. Your advanced sensors are easily able to identify it. Blood.

Dofina, as curious as ever, tries to find the source of it and is rewarded with something that causes even her to be shocked. There, behind the consoles are the bodies of at least four clone troopers, but you can only tell that because of the number of heads piled among the rest of the dissembled body parts. 

It is not this that causes her the most discomfort however. On one of the bulkheads near the consoles is written something in Nemoidian language with human viscera. With the bloodlines that trickled from it, it is somewhat difficult to decipher, but Dofina mouths it for you. "Mother."

Not skipping a beat, she hurries down the hallway towards the room that you intend to exit from. "We have to go. Now."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 25, 2006)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> It is at the end of these minutes, during your diatribe on the next phase that she chooses to speak. "He..he didn't even ask any questions." She looks at you, as if expecting some sort of justification for the general's actions, but there is none.



DRK-1X pauses in describing its plans to listen to its Mistress. Never having experienced pain or suffered such deliberate cruelty itself, the droid doesn't know what to say or do to comfort the nemoidian woman. An awkward silence ensues as the black spherical probot stares at its Mistress with its impassive three eyed gaze, suffering poignant feelings of inadequacy. Eventually, feeling the press of time, DRK-1X hesitantly offers its opinion. _"Suggestion: Perhaps we should focus presently on your escaping him."_ DRK-1X, in turn, watches Dofina's as she rises and moves over to the drawer to retrieve the blaster and comlink the droid had given her. Her next words, unexpected as they are, refocuses 1X's code.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I don't care how you do it X, just get me out of here. Even of you have to kill every last one of them."



Suddenly the turmoil which had beset the probot's heuristic processor virtually ceased. With those simple words from its Mistress, what had been but a possibility expressed in 1s and 0s within DRK-1X's neural network became a very dangerous and real option. Up until this moment, many of the probot's plans and preparations were simply theoretical exercises awaiting its Mistress' authorization to implement them. Having now received a clear and unambiguous order to that effect, DRK-1X's code was modified in such a way as to make mass-destruction and wholesale killing of countless thousands a viable option in this circumstance. The probot's own emotive node registered a fleeting sense of fear and uncertainty at the realization of what lay before it. Thankfully DRK-1X's algorithmic node uploads a simple pre-programmed response to its vocabulator buffer. _"Order acknowledged."_

OOC: I'm just going to retcon a bit here if you don't mind. 1X intended to take advantage of the long lift ride to communicate with its allies since, I figure, being on the move would make its signal more difficult to track in the event that someone might try.

DRK-1X moves past the clone troopers as it follow Dofina onto the lift, turning to watch as the pair disembarks. Once the lift doors close the black spherical probe droid extends its telescoping comlink antenna to its full height. 1X adjusts its encrypted comlink to the channel it had preset in the derelict shuttle's communications array; using that unit in the shuttle-bay to boost and retransmit an encrypted signal to the far distant Ari's Sorrow. To its Mistress the droid offers only a brief explanation. _"Report: I am now transmitting a report, an inquiry and instructions to our ally waiting in the distant Ari's Sorrow."_

Not waiting for her response, DRK-1X uploads the the incoming and outgoing transmission data to its vocabulator module so that Dofina can listen in on its cryptic conversation with Derek. _"Blue eyes. Infrared Face. Green Body. Enacting 2-besh-advise, 4-besh-14, 5-aurek, 5-besh, 5-cresh-4, 5-thesh, 5-shen, 5-Dorn, 6-Dorn-variable-advise-assume 876825a, 356795b, 672895e, 973825d, 986123b, 623578b, 935813i, 735962f."_

******

Out in the deep reaches of the cluster, sitting in the pilot's chair within the Ari's Sorrow's chill cabin, with a data cable linking the back of his head with the ship's computer core, the human-replica-droid's eyes flicker open in response to the long awaited transmission. It's counterpart was still processing and, according to its report, had succeeded in reaching their Mistress. Dofina was alive! Somehow Four was dead, but DRK-1X was nonetheless ready to attempt escape.

Furthermore the probot had succeeded in reprogramming some of the station's native droid population and had secured multiple vessels for escape, though the exact number was curiously unknown. In addition, its counterpart had succeeded in planting its permacrete detonators in several key locations, including the cluster's flight control center and the station's main reactor. Finally, 1X had requested coordinates for a rendez-vous location from Derek and had offered the HRD remote control of the decoy vessels. 

With but a thought, Derek activates the cabin's interior lights, re-initialises the vessel's life-support system and fires up the Sorrow's sub-light engines. The droid hadn't had reason to move in several days, spending all of his active time directly connected to the Sorrow's computer core. During that time he had been monitoring local comlink channels, tracking the movement of the imperial vessels within the cluster and carefully programming a multi-stage hyperspace jump out of the cluster. Suddenly though, it was time for Derek to act. Retransmitting along the same encrypted channel, the human-replica-droid sends DRK-1X a brief status report and the requested coordinate information.

******

Back in the quickly moving lift, DRK-1X echoes out loud Derek's message. _"Violet Ears. 2-besh 862.214 – 438.151 – 987.265. 6-Dorn-assume-awaiting. MTCBWY."_ Without responding to Derek, the probot switches comlink channels to send a message to the astromech down in the hangar-bay; a simple signal indicating that it should prepare all flight-ready vessels for departure, respond affirmatively when ready and then await further instructions. Once it receives the astromech's affirmative response DRK-1X retracts its antenna back into its chassis while waiting for the lift to come to a stop. _"Report: Our allies are ready to proceed."_

OOC: Back to the present...


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "We have to go. Now."



Alerted to the possibility of danger, the diminutive probe droid deploys its enhanced blaster cannon from within its chassis with a soft whir and click. _"Suggestion: Mistress, please take one of the trooper's blaster rifles for your own protection."_ Assuming she pauses for the few seconds necessary to retrieve one of the weapons, DRK-1X traces a swift arc overtop of the security console and turns to quickly scan the readouts and screens there for any clue of what had slain the troopers. _"Inquiry: What do you suspect happened here Mistress? Statement of fact: I need to know what to anticipate to succeed with our current plan."_ Already the probot's sensor pods are turning to scan all directions simultaneously as it moves to lead Dofina towards the nearby conference room.

OOC: Assuming the guards hadn't had time to log-out or deactivate the console before being violently eviscerated, I figure that it might still be displaying the current security information for this section; showing any activated alarms for the area. If it's not too time consuming or tricky, DRK-1X might pause a few seconds longer to access a playback of this security station's video scanner. (Computer Use +20, taking 10)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 26, 2006)

Apologies, I wasn't sure when you wanted to send the signals. That's cool though. 

Its plans in motion, the diminuitive droid proceeds with the next part of the extraction: getting Dofina out alive. This prospect was difficult at first but now, with new evidence of another threat, it could be nigh impossible. 

This didn't bother the probot though, urging his mistress to grab a weapon and keep moving, it pauses only long enough to see if the local vid scans had caught anything. It wasn't much, but it was familiar: 

An odd scraping sound can be heard in the distance. In unison, the four troopers turn to look at their officer, who had heard it as well. They wait. 

Another sound, similar but much closer. The image appears to blur near the officer. Worried, the human tentatively goes for his blaster. He is too late. His blood sprays across the bulkhead and the white armor of the soldiers. 

The trained fighters have already raised their blasters, but even these men, bred to be perfect combatants, are too slow. Whatever killed the officer has already bowled into them, knocking them to the ground. The rest of the fight is static as a stray piece of clone trooper crashes into the image recorder. The results are already known however. 

It is apparent that the troops didn't get a chance to send out an alarm, as they were in the middle of collecting data for their regular report. 

Dofina doesn't say anything for a moment, more interested in the writing on the wall and the DC-15c carbine in her hand. Her greenish lips move slowly, as if the words were coming out of their own accord. "We should never have done this. I shouldn't..." The last words fade to a whisper and she charges the blaster rifle and moves on to follow the probot to the conference room. 

The room is darkened, but ambient light from the external illumination on the hull of the complex spills through the large window, giving the room an eerie glow combined with deep shadows. X's sensors are on maximum, but so far, it doesn't register anything but that of Dofina and itself. 

All the pieces of the probot's grand scheme are in place. All that awaits is a final command to set them in motion.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]The scene is set, the orchestra engaged... Heh. I feel like a conductor stepping up to the podium. I'm nervous to see if 1X's plan goes off as intended or if it'll all tragically fall apart at the last minute. I won't feel too bad if it does; 1X didn't cut any corners in its preparations or leave any loose ends as far as I can see. The droid has put as many factors in its favor as possible. I couldn't have done much more than I have to setup Dofina's rescue. Hopefully the element of surprise will help keep the imperial forces off balance long enough to ensure success... 

You mentioned that the lift ride took a few minutes. Add to that the time to investigate the  scene at the security desk and then reach the conference room; by my guess the droids in the shuttle bay should be just about ready to launch the shuttles following their five minute prep time. I figure that it'll take a few minutes to depressurize the room and finish cutting a big enough hole in the window. If my guesses are accurate then by 1X's timing the astromech's shuttle should arrive just in time for Dofina and 1X to board it. I don't know if or when anything will go wrong so I'll describe what 1X will do assuming there aren't any problems in the hangar-bay, with the Ari's Sorrow or any sudden invisible stalker attacks in the conference room... 

BTW, you mentioned that the footage on the security monitor seemed familiar to 1X. Could you tell me what in the droid's experience it compares to?[/sblock]As soon as they are both through the door DRK-1X quickly turns and deploys a manipulator to tap the door's control panel to close and lock it. The probot then spends a few seconds manually modifying the door's code-lock program (Computer Use +20 or Disable Device +10 as appropriate, taking 10) As it works, 1X once more extends its telescoping communications antenna while continuing to swivel its external sensor pods to scan the room with its sonic, infrared and low-light sensors (Listen +9, Search +10, Spot +12). _"Inquiry: Did the bio-lab on Dantooine develop some type of sensor resistant creature? If so how would this creature have come to be here on this station?"_

While listening to Dofina's answer, and waiting for the astromech's ready signal, DRK-1X deploys and ignites its lightsaber's crimson blade. Floating up to the top of the door, the probot slowly descends towards the floor while sliding the tip of the light blade gently along the door's gap to weld its metal edge to the door's frame. As it works, DRK-1X receives the ready signal from its astromech ally down in the hangar bay. The probot responds by sending a simple single word command to the droids waiting in the shuttle-bay: _"Execute."_ 1X then cycles through various predetermined comlink channels to relay the same command to Derek, _"Execute"_, and on to the pre-programmed and flight-ready shuttles (however many there may be) _"Execute"_. To Dofina, the diminutive probe droid offers a brief warning to alert her to what is about to happen; _"Suggestion: Perhaps you should brace yourself against the table Mistress..."_ DRK-1X sends one final transmission keyed to the receiver that it had built into the permacrete detonator affixed to the station's flight control center's main power relay.

*KA-BOOM!*

******
[sblock=FYI]As previously mentioned, DRK-1X pre-programmed the shuttles with relatively simple flight control instructions to power up and, in sequence, taxi out of the hangar bay in the wake of the astromech's shuttle. The shuttles are programmed to then spread out away from each other for a few hundred meters where they'll hold position until they receive their destination coordinates along a preset comlink channel. 1X sent those comlink channels to Derek. Each shuttle then sets off towards its destination at normal cruising speed with relatively simple programming to govern obstacle avoidance and evasive maneuvers if the ship is attacked. Speed, maneuvering and destination can also be controlled directly by comlink if desired.

Since you mentioned that it'll take the astromech about five minutes to reach the conference room window I figure that each of the other shuttles will take roughly as long to reach their destinations. That way they'll only hit their targets at roughly the same time as 1X and Dofina are boarding their shuttle.[/sblock]Having received DRK-1X's relayed execute command Derek fires the Ari's Sorrow's maneuvering thrusters to bring the vessel out of its leisurely spin. The human replica droid then registers, through the vessel's sensors, the subsequent explosion near the station's main control center. In the chaos following the explosion, Derek fires the fighter's engines to send it drifting swiftly towards a pre-selected rendez-vous spot within the sensor-gap between the satellite perimeter net and the station's flight controlled area.

The droid then cycles the fighter's comm-systems' channels through the preset ones needed to direct the decoy shuttles; channels transmitted to Derek earlier by its counterpart. In sequence Derek sends each such shuttle its own specific set of coordinates, in order of priority. Having closely monitored the space around the construction facility along with the myriad imperial ships flying around it over a period of several days, the HRD had long since chosen its targets.[sblock=OOC]The first shuttle is directed to head towards the satellite sensor net directly and then accelerate as it veers on a collision course towards the bridge of whichever control ship is stationed there. The second shuttle is directed to circle back towards the central hub and then accelerate to collide with the station's main command deck. The third shuttle is to head towards the Imperial Victory-class Star Destroyer _Repulse_ (assuming its still in the cluster) and then accelerate as it veers on a collision course towards the ship's bridge. All remaining flight ready shuttles are to circle around the station's central hub before accelerating and crashing into each of the station's largest and busiest hangar bays, aiming for the munition or fuel depots in each if possible.

Derek's selection of targets may vary depending what's available and what he thinks is attainable at the moment while taking into account the traffic. The goal of sending the shuttles all over is to help sow confusion and panic while simultaneously hindering the imperial forces' ability to coordinate their efforts and crippling their ability to effectively evacuate the station.[/sblock]
******

After the subsequent explosion the black spherical probe droid reorients itself and traces a quick arc through the room to the window along the far wall. Having already warned Dofina, DRK-1X wastes no time in plunging the burning crimson blade into the transparisteel window to begin venting the room's atmosphere out into space. With the station's security forces scrambling in the aftermath of the explosion it was the probot's hope that the sudden depressurization of a unused conference room would go unnoticed or be ignored. Using its telescopic sensors, DRK-1X quickly confirms its own location by comparing what it knows of the station's layout with the view outside the window. Once enough time has passed for the astromech droid to taxi its shuttle out of the hangar bay, DRK-1X transmits its coordinates to the R-unit. The probot also informs the droid pilot of the need to depressurize the shuttle's interior and prepare to manoeuvre it close enough to the window to allow passengers to drift safely through the shuttles' open hatchway.

As the room's venting atmosphere begins jostling the floating probe droid, DRK-1X continues diligently cutting through the melting transparisteel as it chooses a new frequency on its encrypted comlink. With only a few dozen seconds or so since the last explosion, it was the probot's hope that the officers on Dofina's room's level were only now scrambling out of their quarters in a panic. Regardless of what was truly going on down there the black spherical droid sends the detonation signal to the second explosive device. Hopefully the second explosion would only increasing the panic that must be surely gripping the station's personnel.

*KA-BOOM!*

After another minute of careful cutting and venting of atmosphere, DRK-1X continues its terror attack by transmitting the detonation code for a third explosive; that of the device positioned along its hangar-bay's main power relay. It was the probot's hope that the facility's panic-stricken personnel had sought to find escape by flooding into the station's various hangar-bays in search of evacuating ships. If so, then hopefully this latest explosion would have destroyed more than just the reprogrammed droids left behind there.

*KA-BOOM!*

Once the atmosphere is fully vented DRK-1X finishes cutting a large opening in the window and deactivates its lightsaber. After retracting the device into its chassis, the probot nudges the center mass with a gentle tap of its manipulator, causing it to drift away from the station's hull slowly. 1X then turns back towards its Mistress and floats over to her to retrieve one of the magnetic clamps she was carrying in her suit's pocket. Taking it in hand, the probot waits with its Mistress in the airless room while monitoring the local comlink chatter to gauge the reaction to its attacks.[sblock=OOC]If all of that went off without a hitch then Dofina and 1X are already half-way home. And if there was some kind of invisible creature in the room then hopefully it didn't survive explosive decompression. 

I figure that the airless environment will cool down the molten edges of the window quickly enough for it not to be a concern by the time the shuttle arrives. If it arrives as planned then 1X intends to propel itself through the gravitational field of the room and out through the hole in such a way as to drift straight into the open hatch of the shuttle where it'll break once it's inside the artificial gravity field there. The magnetic clamp will be used to quickly grab a hand hold on the shuttle's hull if it misses somehow. If, for some reason, 1X misses the shuttle entirely it can throw the clamp away from itself to change its momentum favorably.

Hopefully, Dofina's longer armspan will be enough to reach across the gap and pull herself safely into the shuttle's interior. She can also mimic 1X and use her own magnetic clamp for extra purchase if necessary. If there are any mishaps 1X can always reach the astromech via comlink and instruct it to manoeuvre the shuttle appropriately to retrieve drifting people. Once inside, 1X will close the hatch and repressurize the interior while tapping out the coordinates of their rendez-vous spot on the ship's conn for the astromech to proceed there as quickly as possible.

Once they're underway, 1X will transmit the last two detonation signals for the explosives attached to the main and backup reactors, thus sealing the station's fate. 

*KA-BOOM!*

*KA-BOOM!*

If they haven't done it yet, it's my hope that whoever is left in charge will signal an official evacuation of the facility. If so then there will quickly be hundreds of escape pods, shuttles and fighters all rushing away from the station simultaneously; the perfect camouflage to help cover the shuttle's departure.

That's about it for the moment. Now it's time to see if it all actually goes off as described...  

You know that mysterious faction that tried to sabotage the freighter and took over a Star Destroyer to attack the sensor net? I hope they're still around and wondering (as 1X did itself) "what's going on?", "who did this?" and thinking "damn! I wish *I* could have pulled that off myself!"  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 28, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Ahem...taptaptap...swish... duh duh da da... BOOM!! 
What I meant by familiar was in a general sense. The footage that X had found on Dantooine had similar images of blurs and shadows on the screen. [/sblock]

The door swishes closed behind the pair, the probot quickly scrambling the code lock. DRK-1X then takes a moment to be sure the room is indeed empty, save for them. As it questions its Mistress, she appears startled by the perceived accusation. "I didn't. They made... they wanted... " A pause. A sigh. A look of defeat. "There's no fooling you, X. It is not merely sensor resistant. It doesn't even exist in our sense of the word. You can't see what isn't there. Our benefactor showed us the way to harness them. To command them. Something... something went horribly wrong. We... we don't have time to discuss it."

She says nothing further as you continue the operation of keeping the door closed. Mistress Dofina is barely able to react when you mention the table to her, the first explosion sending shockwaves throughout the complex. At first it is only a slight rumble, but it is enough to force the woman to grip the table hard. 

Alarms immediately begin blaring all over the complex and X is sure that means that any troops are now on route to various secure points. 

***

Several shuttle egress from a side hangar bay in the central complex center. They spread out as they fly, each heading to a new destination, as sent to them by Derek's command. Only one veers off, having just received coordinates from a certain probot still inside the complex. Soon after, Derek registers an explosion inside the complex and many of the channels he was monitoring become static as others become chaos. Numerous voices try to outtalk each other and Derek's sensors show him that several of the larger ships seem to slow down to avoid nearly running into each other. The once ordered system is already starting to fall apart at the seams. Derek's programming tells him that a satisfactory smile should appear on his synthflesh face. 

One of the shuttles heads towards one of the control ships in the sensor net. As it picks up speed, someone on watch must have been paying attention, because as it gets close, several bolts of green death spurt out from the hull of the ship. It is not enough though, and the shuttle's inertia spirals it out of control into the command section of the massive ship. Several smaller explosions accompany the larger one and in less than a minute, escape pods jet out from it. 

There are no guns stopping the second shuttle. Though the main control center is in the middle of the sphere, there are many places the shuttle could hit that will affect the operations of the complex. One such place is relatively undefended and Derek sends the vessel hurtling towards it at maximum speed. The resultant explosion sends another shock through the complex, and a bright flash shows Derek that he wasn't off the mark. 

The other shuttles each take their turns assaulting various bays and other vulnerable points along the hull of the complex. These crashes tell the probot inside that his efforts are being fully realized. 

The Star Destroyer _Repulse_, having already started to move when the first explosion shook the place, is able to shoot down the shuttle headed for it. Pieces of it crash into the hull of the vessel, but it isn't enough to do anything but superficial damage. 

By now, there are a small number of craft filling the space outside of the facility and with secondary control systems attempting to make up for the slack caused by the lack of a central flight command, security has all but gone out the window. 

***

During all of this, another window has begun to leak atmosphere into space and a weary Nemoidian is gripping tightly to magnetic clamps that are keeping her in place as her small floating assistant makes an ever larger pathway for the air to escape. They can already hear the blast doors in the hall outside crashing down. 

As the second explosion destroys what was Dofina's prison, the external lights flicker for a moment. This spurs DRK-1X on to finish creating the hole that it and its Mistress will exit into the hopefully waiting shuttle. A large group of explosions sends Dofina sprawling to the ground, but she remains attached to her clamps. 

At the same time, X sees the shuttle piloted by the astromech just outside the window. A final cut of the saber, a third explosion and a slight push frees the large piece of transparisteel, sending it on a slow trajectory into nothingness. 

The hatch opens and the astromech brings the shuttle closer to the hull. After Dofina overcomes her misgivings about jumping into open space with a nudge from DRK-1X, the two of them float outside and DRK-1X can get a view of the destruction it has already caused. Many fires burn on the outside of the complex and you can see that some of the larger ships have crashed into some parts of the outer complex. There is an ever growing number of craft filling the space out here, most of them fighters. 

The comlink channels have all either gone to static or are filled with angry and confused voices, all attempting to figure out what's happening. There is one voice that seems to be in control of the situation and in fact, does not sound panicked in the slightest. A quick scan tells X that is coming from the _Repulse_. 

"I warned you this would happen, General. Your arrogance consumes you once again. Good bye."

As the hatch closes and the shuttle turns away, X sends two final commands. At first, nothing happens, but soon smaller explosions peak out from the hull of the complex, each one joining another in a growing crescendo of destruction. A literal cloud of escape ships begin littering the space around the area. The shuttle moves at top speed towards its rendezvous with Derek. X and Dofina watch on the monitor as pieces of the complex behind them suddenly starts to fly off in random directions. Then, less than a minute later, the entire area is lit up in a ball of flame. Few ships that are near the station survive the nuclear fire and the resulting consussion wave buffets the shuttle that DRK-1X and its now free Mistress are in, though it isn't enough to hinder their progress towards their meeting place. 

Somewhere, on the bridge of a nearby ship, a man of obvious importance stands watching a viewscreen. "Wow. Who did that? I wish I could thank him personally."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 28, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Let's see... challenge codes... a few thousand troopers, technicians, officers, droids, spacecraft... *scribble scribble* carry the one... *scribble scribble* There. By my math DRK-1X should now have enough experience points to hit, uh... 42nd level? 

I have to admit, there's a visceral pleasure in imagining one racing away as something really big explodes in the background. The real funny thing about this scenario is that, unlike the noble rebels in the movies, DRK-1X wasn't really out to attack or hurt the evil empire; this was just a tactic to help cover up Dofina's escape. 

Since Dofina's room was destroyed a few seconds after the first explosion it's 1X's hope that the empire will now believe her to be dead. Hopefully she won't be in a hurry to dissuade them of that belief... again. I'm getting tired of having to rescue her.  [/sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "There's no fooling you, X. It is not merely sensor resistant. It doesn't even exist in our sense of the word. You can't see what isn't there. Our benefactor showed us the way to harness them. To command them. Something... something went horribly wrong. We... we don't have time to discuss it."



_"Report: You had me rebuilt so that I'd be difficult to fool Mistress. I don't understand why you persist in trying."_

******

The human replica droid grips the armrests of the pilot's chair as the dissipating concussion wave of the massive explosion gently rocks the Ari's Sorrow. Derek attempts to gauge the effect of the various explosions and collisions upon the fleet of ships but the Sorrow's sensor array simply wasn't up to the task at hand. It was becoming increasingly difficult to identify the vessels he'd been tracking before the explosion. The space around the complex was littered with millions of tons metal; picking out derelict ships, powered vessels and floating debris was exceedingly difficult at this point. The droid instead focuses on estimating how many ships had been destroyed and then projecting the casualty rate.

As the Ari's Sorrow enters the sensor gap on its way towards its rendez-vous site, Derek tries to pick out its counterpart's approaching vessel from the cloud of ships remaining in the cluster. As it does so, the droid triggers his ship's decompression sequence. He then physically unplugs the cable from the back of his head and closes the panel there before likewise unplugging the cable from the computer port, winding it up and slinging it at his belt.

******

DRK-1X watches the R-unit astromech near the shuttle's pilot station to confirm that it has changed course towards the rendez-vous site. The diminutive probe droid then turns its attention to the environmental readout to ensure the cabin's atmosphere has been restored to nemoidian-standard before floating back to Dofina's side. 1X reaches forward to retrieve the hydrospanner and its last remaining permacrete detonator from her flight suit's pockets as it speaks. _"Report: We are now en route to rendez-vous with the Ari's Sorrow. Our estimated time of arrival is four and a half minutes. Suggestion: You should restore your suit's expendables now. Report: We're going to be venting atmosphere again soon in preparation for our final EVA transfer to the fighter. Inquiry: Are you feeling all right Mistress?"_

DRK-1X listens to Dofina's response before excusing itself and heading to the rear of the shuttle to access its engine core. Opening a panel with the hydrospanner, the diminutive probot affixes the last permacrete detonator to the engine's fuel tank (Demolitions +4). It then heads back to the cockpit to check the vessel's progress and converse briefly with the astromech pilot in chittering binary.

[sblock=OOC]DRK-1X will bring the astromech up to speed on the next step of the plan; that of meeting up with the fighter, venting the shuttles' atmosphere and maneuvering both ships close together to align their entry-hatches. They're going to be maintaining comlink-silence throughout the manoeuvre so the astromech will have to communicate with the fighter's pilot by flashing the shuttle's running lights in binary. 1X will stress the need for speed and efficiency in this operation.

The probot then informs the astromech that 1X and their passenger are going to be transferring to the fighter. The probot will tell the astromech that there isn't enough room inside the other spacecraft for it, but that it is welcome to join them nonetheless if it is willing to cling magnetically to the outside of the fighter's hull during their escape. The alternative is to remain with the shuttle which 1X intends to destroy after abandoning it. If it's willing to join them then 1X has only one stipulation; that it allow the probe droid to search its chassis to ensure that it isn't unknowingly carrying any kind of imperially manufactured emitter, self-destruct system, transponder or other such device. Assuming it agrees and complies then 1X will proceed with that search (Search +10, taking 20)

1X will then set a final flight program for the shuttle to execute after they've disembarked. Assuming the rendez-vous and transfer goes off without a hitch, then 1X will have the shuttle set out towards the sensor-net (assuming the satellites have been rebuilt since the first attack) and have it approach a grouping of satellites before sending the detonate signal by comlink.

*KA-BOOM!* 

Derek will be ready to make the jump to lightspeed during the explosion. It's 1X's hope that the disruption to the sensor net will create an exploitable gap through which the Sorrow can escape the cluster undetected. The Ari's Sorrow will then continue along Derek's multi-stage hyperspace trip back out of the cluster and on into the galaxy. I believe the trip out of the cluster will take a day or more. During that time DRK-1X can bring Dofina up to speed on its activities and ask her some questions while having the MSR-X tend to her injuries. Yay! Escape! 


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I warned you this would happen, General. Your arrogance consumes you once again. Good bye."



BTW, does 1X recognize this person's voice? Was that perchance Darth? 

Also, I just have to ask; did 1X's activities in the cluster and its escape plan ever surprise you? Was this how you imagined I'd go about it or were you planning on some other scenario?

Oh! And is the astromech indeed an R3 or some other model? What's its designation?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Hehe. Don't you worry, I'm calculating the XP, though it may not get you to 42 though. 41 maybe...

I think Dofina is beginning to act as if she takes for granted that you will be there to catch her should she make a mistake...

X does not recognize the voice on the _Repulse_ and at this point you probably shouldn't, but it will become clear soon enough. It is not any Darth, but this person will play a significant role in about 20 years. 

Im going to leave the meeting for you to describe as I don't recall if X ever mentioned Derek to Dofina...
[/sblock]

Derek watches as the chaos unfolds in the space surrounding what is left of the central complex. The after effects of such a large explosion have already started to affect the structure of the rest of the complex, with construction struts and scaffolding falling to pieces, littering the already full void with even more scrap. 

Various metals and plastics were not the only thing to litter the field however. Only a machine mind like Derek's could truly calculate the number of souls that had just been killed, their flames, innocent or not, extinguished with the cold wind of death. A disembodied arm brushed up against the front viewport, reminding him of this. 

Thankfully, a shuttle had started to become clearer in his view. Checking the ship's chronometer, it was about the time that DRK-1X and Dofina should show up. A series of flashes from the ship's external lights verified this. 

***
Dofina looks at DRK-1X, her thoughts obviously racing with what had just occured. She seemed to be wrestling with the fact that she was free. "I.. I am... or at least I will be, fine. I just need to rest."

The R3-M7 astromech droid, dutifully piloting the shuttle to the rendezvous point, beeps fearfully at the thought of being vaporized along with the shuttle by the explosive X had just placed. It agrees to a search by DRK-1X and explains that it has no wish to leave its place of work and would like to simply be picked up by any repair crew that should happen to find it. It plans on using its miniature thrusters to boost itself back towards the complex. That is, if DRK-1X would allow it such an act for serving the probot faithfully. 

_Note: Leaving the description of the R3 vague so as to continue with the story because what occurs depends on X's choice._

The transfer to the Ari's Sorrow goes without too much trouble. Dofina seems to have become less afraid of floating in space for the few seconds necessary to move to the other side. Closing the hatches to both ships, DRK-1X sends the final command that will send the shuttle into a pile of sensor satellites. 

Dofina slumps down against the bulkhead, waiting for the air to recycle so that she can remove her helmet. It is obvious that it had been a while since the last time she had to exert herself so. 

***

His passengers safely on board, Derek waits for the final moment that he needs to align his departure with that of the soon to be expanding cloud of destroyed satellites. As he does so, in the corner of his electronic eye, he sees a shape in the darkness. At first, it seems to simply be a black blot in the stars, not uncommon in this maze of black holes, but when it moves, Derek sees that it has a shape. Quickly glancing at the _Sorrow's_ scanners, he sees that nothing is registering where the sleek triangular object was. Derek starts to wonder if he was imagining things, but droids can't do that. Can they?

A bright explosion wakes his droid brain from its thoughts and Derek pushes the hyperdrive throttle forward. He, his passengers and the ship vanish into the night.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 1, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]The fact that Dofina wasn't astounded when 1X showed up in the middle of a heavily guarded imperial facility in a black hole cluster at the galaxy's fringe and that she seemingly isn't astounded by what the probot has accomplished to pull off her rescue would lead me to conclude that she does in fact take 1X for granted. Perhaps it's for the best however; it demonstrates that her faith in it's abilities are absolute.  

After the smoke clears, so to speak, how do the three death stars appear to have weathered the central hub's destruction? How about the seventy or eighty star destroyers in the cluster; were any destroyed or badly damaged?

So might the voice have been that of the future Grand Moff Tarkin then?

Is ship-cloaking technology known to exist in the Star Wars universe? Derek currently has knowledge technology +6. If so I'd assume the saboteurs are using the sensor gap to help hide their vessel(s). Would it be possible for a cloaked vessel to covertly follow the Sorrow along it's multi-stage hyperspace jump or would they eventually loose track of the fighter?[/sblock]Experiencing a measure of guilt for having forcefully reprogrammed the astromech (and having caused the destruction of the hangar bay's droid pool) DRK-1X offers to compromise with the R3-M7. Unfortunately, the probot explains in chittering binary, it cannot allow the astromech to remain behind with its memories of how it engineered the station's destruction or escaped. If it is intent on remaining behind then it will be necessary for 1X to erase the astromech's memory files for the past three days (everything it experienced since 1X entered the hangar bay). The astromech could then be set adrift in its recharging mode for an hour; after which point it would automatically reactivate and attempt to reach a repair crew on its own.[sblock=OOC]Although 1X feels guilt for how it has treated the astromech and its pool-mates, DRK-1X's programming won't allow it to compromise any further on the matter. If R3-M7 agrees to this plan, DRK-1X will offer an apology and thanks to the astromech and then proceed as quickly as it safely can to shut down the droid, perform the partial mind-wipe and then push it out the hatch to drift off into the void.[/sblock]Once safely in hyperspace, Derek continues to face forward in the pilot's chair with his back to the slumped-over nemoidian woman. Neither he nor the black spherical probot seem inclined to introduce the HRD to their Mistress. Instead, Derek continues to monitor the nav-computer's readings to judge the effectiveness of his multi-stage hyperspace escape program. In less than a minute, and with no intervention from the HRD, the Ari's Sorrow re-enters normal space. As he watches, the nav-computer automatically accesses the ship's sensor array, confirms its spacial position, adjusts the vessel's heading half a degrees and then reactivates the Ari's Sorrow's hyperdrive for the next leg of the journey. The cabin interior shudders noticeably as the stars outside the viewport lengthen once more. _One jump down, seventeen left to go,_ thinks Derek.

Behind the human replica droid, DRK-1X carefully monitors the cabin's atmosphere until the droid is certain it is nemoidian normal. Only then does it begin removing its Mistress' helmet. In short order 1X is busy helping Dofina to pull off the bulky flight suit. When done 1X offers the woman food, water and its assistance in using the refresher should she need it. Otherwise, assuming that Dofina will soon lose consciousness, the probot clears some deck and prepares the large fighter's sleeping accommodations for the weary woman. After helping her settle in DRK-1X dims the cabin's lights, stow Dofina's equipment and then heads to the fore.

Once they are certain that Dofina is asleep, the two droids use Derek's computer cable to physically link their heuristic processor's together so that they can exchange code, share their individual experiences and judge the success of their mission. They remain in that mental fugue until Dofina shows signs of waking.[sblock=OOC]If Dofina doesn't awaken before the Sorrow exits the cluster, Derek will set a roundabout course (by zig-zagging via hyperspace to evade possible pursuit) to return to their derelict cargo pod floating out along the fringe of the galaxy. DRK-1X will periodically (once a day) activate the MSR-X module to treat Dofina's injuries with the contents of the medpack.

DRK-1X is curious to speak with Dofina once she's in better shape and willing to do so. It wants to find out what happened to her on Dantooine, to discover what she learned there as well as to question her about her involvement with the bio-lab's research. It's also anxious to learn what she knows about the empire's interest in her and to find out what she believes the extra-dimensional creature was doing on the station. In turn 1X can offer her all manner of reports about its mission, what it's learned about the mysterious factions at work in the cluster, about the late Four's biology and faction as well as that woman's secret hideouts scattered across the galaxy. What they discuss and what the trio do next will largely depend on what Dofina's interested in pursuing.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 3, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Ding! Ding! You are correct, the voice X heard was that of Captain Tarkin. 

The three death stars were at the outermost point of the complex, so the damage directly to them is minimal. However, indirectly, by taking out the central command center and most of the support structure, it has made getting back to work on them to take quite some time. Another 20 years perhaps....

Many of the largest ships suffered mostly external damage, only the ones that were docked to the complex at the time were destroyed or at least severely crippled. I would hazard to say about 40% are lost or will be scrapped. 

Cloaking devices do exist, but they are Experimental. A lot of experimental stuff in this game, eh? However, they are not in mass production and any cloaking system would require massive amounts of power to... power. The galaxy at large would not hear of them until about 30 years from now when Grand Admiral Thrawn returns to the galaxy. 

In order for such a ship, should it exist, to follow the _Ari_, it would have to know the coordinates that Derek set, which would mean either a tracking device on the ship or a connection to the navicomputer that Derek is using. Either of these, one of the two of you would probably detect, unless they had better tech than you. But this is not possible, is it? [/sblock]

The astromech reluctantly agrees to DRK-1Xs compromise, allowing the probot to erase its memory until just prior to meeting it. It soon floats into space, a tiny object in the midst of all the debris. 

Hyperspace brings welcome respite from the chaos of what had just happened, with the swirling blue of blurred stars and the clouds of hypermatter that create a calming effect in most organics. Droids know it for what it is however. A shortcut between two points. 

Dofina breathes deep the stale recycled air of the ship, but she does so as if breathing the open air of a Naboo field for the first time in her life. DRK-1X does what it can to assist the Nemoidian woman in being comfortable, removing the flight suit and helping to feed her and wash the smell of the prison she had been in away from her. In doing so, the droid notices even more wounds on her than before. Most of them have become scars or slow healing bruises, but nonetheless, they are still there. A few of them are still tender, as evidenced by her wincing from them. 

After her arduous task of attempting to get cleaned up, the exhausted Nemoidian woman, once a proud noble, fell asleep. Taking their opportunity, the two droids silently converse over the course of the previous few days, collecting and correllating data that would help them each determine whether or not better and more efficient solutions could have been found. 

For the trip out of the cluster, Dofina sleeps most of the time. On the way towards the hidden cargo pod, she sleeps less, but doesn't say much except to ask for food or drink. It isn't until they trio is a day out from the pod that she starts to come around to herself. 

Dofina is visibly more recovered from her injuries, both physical and mental, and she seems sharper than before. "X, where is it that we are going?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 3, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Heh. Well Captain Tarkin had best get used to having huge WMDs blowing up around him cause this aint the last time it'll happen to him. 

It'd be fun to be able to follow the aftermath of 1X's little stunt; seeing Vader and Sidious' reaction, seeing them trying to pick up the pieces of their Death Start construction project, seeing them trying to reassemble their fleet, all while wondering who did this and why. Hopefully 1X didn't leave any clues behind that would reveal its involvement or any reason for the empire to believe that Dofina wasn't in her cell when that section blew up. 

So, how did you think 1X's mission would unfold originally?[/sblock]Seeing that it's Mistress is awake, the diminutive probe droid ends its quiet meditation, retrieves the medkit from a storage compartment and floats over to the nemoidian woman. _"Report: We are currently en route to a remote and largely unremarkable spot of interstellar space along the outer fringes of the galaxy, roughly halfway between Dubrillion and Zonama Sekot. Before departing Dantooine I collected some of the equipment and resources of the abandoned research facility there and transported them in a cargo pod to this empty region for later retrieval. It contains 20 full bacta tanks, 5 medical droids, a case of the research lab's biological samples and all of the facility's logs and research data. Inquiry: How are you feeling today Mistress?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, he'll be getting a promotion shortly, but one he will likely regret in a couple of decades....

if X and/or Dofina determines that it becomes necessary to track the rebuilding after X's escapades, there will probably be bits and pieces of news out there in the galaxy to pick up. We'll just have to see. 

As far as how I imagined it would go, well, that changed on a regular basis. Originally, I figured that X would have found a way to infiltrate itself and Derek into the complex along with Four and essentially fly out with Dofina. A total stealth mission with no one the wiser. However, as time went on, certain interactions and the activities of other factions caused changes to that plan and it ended up occuring as it did, with a massive fireball at the end. 

Speaking of, after figuring in time and story plots accomplished, 1500xp.[/sblock]

Dofina's brow furrows as she considers your report. "I'm in a lot better condition, in no small thanks to you. You are certain you got all the samples? I certainly hope so. We don't need any more of them getting out. We'll have to destroy them as soon as we get a chance. Last thing we need is the Empire getting a hold of them. If they haven't already. Though..." She pauses, curling her lip and chewing it a bit as she thinks. "Did Four ever mention anything to you about her involvement in all this. Why she chose to help you?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]So did I end up making the rescue mission way more complicated than it needed to be?  

Thanks for the xp. I still need over 2k to level though. I guess I'll need to blow up a small planet next time to get that much...  

Hm. With that in mind I wonder if I should have tried escaping with one of the Death Stars in tow...  [/sblock]DRK-1X, holding the medkit in its deployed manipulator arms, pauses next to its Mistress seated in her sleeping bunk. Since the nemoidian woman seemed more intent on conversing than receiving medical treatment, the probot dutifully answers her questions. In truth 1X was pleased to see Dofina in good spirits and seemingly intent on receiving the droid's reports. It had accumulated a fair amount of data and questions over the past few weeks and had few opportunities to speak with its Mistress about them. As a probot, DRK-1X's primary function was to uncover information and report it to its Mistress. Doing so brought the droid a certain code-affirming pleasure that organics might equate with joy or perhaps even ecstasy.

From the pilot's chair, with his back to the pair, Derek silently listens to the exchange with interest and perhaps even a measure of envy.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "You are certain you got all the samples?



_"Report: I accessed the facilities' mainframe to direct the medical droids to prepare the samples case. I then had them collect and destroy all other remaining biological and organic matter throughout the complex, including the surviving rancors who'd gotten loose. I was quite thorough in my efforts. If there are any other samples in existence then I am unaware of them. There is however the matter of the facility's research data. Aside from the copy contained in the transport pod, there remains another copy recorded in a remote data recorder located elsewhere on Dantooine. I erased all of the original data in the mainframe before departing."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I certainly hope so. We don't need any more of them getting out."



_"Report: I noted the existence of a creature or force within one of the labs that I could not positively locate or identify, much like the one we sensed in our last moments aboard the imperial station. I remain unaware what became of it following my departure from Dantooine however. Inquiry: How many of these creatures were developed and can they reproduce in some fashion?"_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "We'll have to destroy them as soon as we get a chance. Last thing we need is the Empire getting ahold of them. If they haven't already. Though..."



_"Report: There was no evidence that the imperial forces explored the research facility following your abduction Mistress. Inquiry: Are you aware of how such a creature happened came to be aboard the imperial station? How can they be destroyed? Would the station's destruction have been sufficient?"_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> She pauses, curling her lip and chewing it a bit as she thinks. "Did Four ever mention anything to you about her involvement in all this. Why she chose to help you?"



_"Report: Four told me during her interrogation that she, along with her allies aboard the monitoring asteroid outside the cluster, belonged to an unaffiliated faction at odds with the current imperial regime. Apparently they'd once been allied with the Separatists but had split from that group to avoid a direct confrontation with the Republic. Her faction was aware however of a Sith Lord called Sidious supposedly helping the Separatists. Simultaneously however he appeared to have had plans to help safeguard the fledgling Empire after its creation by having some massive weapon system secretly built inside the cluster. Four's faction didn't know anything more about it, that she admitted to me at least, beside the fact that it had been under construction for several years.

Four seemed willing to help me infiltrate the cluster, I believed at the time, so that she could gather further intelligence on the empire's secret construction plans. Once there however it became clear to me that she had other goals in mind, in addition to your rescue it seemed. The empire had many scientists beside yourself held within the facility. Conjecture: After we separated following our covert infiltration of the cluster Four appeared to focus her efforts largely on trying to free the enslaved scientists and coordinate their escape off of the station. Report: A security report I intercepted indicated that the imperial forces had been tipped off about the escape attempt and they responded with force. Four was mortally injured during a resulting firefight. Further security reports indicated that the insurgents were eventually cornered in various shuttle bays by imperial forces. Conjecture: The datastick Four entrusted to me contains, I believe, the names and status of the various captives she'd been attempting to help."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 9, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Nah, we could have made it even more complicated 

There is still more Xp along the way, but there are some loose ends that need to be tied up first. In fact they should be leaving Tatooine very shortly... or in your case, they already have.

 I would be very curious to know how X would have thought to escape with an uncompleted Death Star. And then to think what you would do with it if it worked. Hmm....[/sblock]

Dofina listens intently, visibly cataloging the information you feed to her in the back of her mind. "We will have to return to Dantooine at some point soon to retrieve the data before someone else gets to it. Then we'll have to destroy it. All of it."

The Nemoidian woman nods as you question her about the strange creatures. "They are Sithspawn, to be sure. Some sort of hyperspatial creature, existing on two planes at once. We were able to develop, with help, nanocells that forced them to respond to certain code signals. As far as I knew, only one successful subject was grown. The rest died. Mostly from having to be put down." Dofina ponders the thought of them reproducing, an odd curl appearing in her brow. "We were told that it was impossible for them to breed, as they were grown from altered clone tissue. Though, I suspect that nature would have eventually taken its course. Certainly not in this short amount of time though."

"If any escaped the facility, they would be a hazard to sentients without the control transponders. You didn't happen to find one of those before you left, did you? Though I suspect that if the one you describe is the same one that we just met, we shouldn't have to worry about it. A fusion explosion of that nature should definitely have been sufficient to destroy it. I hope. Any large amount of energy poured into their spatial location disrupts their connection to our existence. A small blaster is of no use, but heavy cannons perhaps... Otherwise, they would be far more deadly than we had originally thought."

"When we get a chance, I should like to go over Four's notes. Though, there is obviously more to it than Four, or I for that matter, was at first willing to let on. Most of those scientists on board were involved in one project or another for this Sidious person. I imagine after the war, he wanted them to be in a central location. Like me."

"I'm guessing here, but I would think that he either intended for all of us to eventually die or be killed, but not until he got something from us. I still fail to see just what it was though, he already had access to all of our research files."

"Four was only doing what I told her too. Though, as is typical, she did it her way. I suppose I'm to blame for that. Four is my daughter."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 9, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]As to how 1X could have escaped with a Death Star, well, it did have those two nifty magnetic clamps. Given time I'm certain I could have worked something out.  

Ooh! Ooh! 1X could have copied its code into the Death Star's computer core, effectively creating the *BIGGEST BADA$$ PROBOT EVAR*: DS-1X!!! The new über-droid could have then just flown off on its own! Huzzah! [/sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "If any escaped the facility, they would be a hazard to sentients without the control transponders. You didn't happen to find one of those before you left, did you?



_"Report: I wasn't looking for such a device at the time; there was no mention of this creature or the device in the research data I processed. Four did however recover a small 1º medical micro-processor unit seemingly designed for installation into a Dark Eye series probe droid. I currently have it integrated into my neural network. When activated it identified itself as MSR-X. I have been using it successfully to treat your injuries over the past few days. With it I also managed, in part, to diagnose Four's particular condition."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Though I suspect that if the one you describe is the same one that we just met, we shouldn't have to worry about it. A fusion explosion of that nature should definitely have been sufficient to destroy it. I hope. Any large amount of energy poured into their spatial location disrupts their connection to our existence. A small blaster is of no use, but heavy cannons perhaps... Otherwise, they would be far more deadly than we had originally thought."



_"Expression of confusion: I yet remain unclear how such a creature came to be in the empire's construction facility within the cluster. Conjecture: If it was the same creature that I detected on Dantooine then the only explanation that makes sense is that it somehow followed me undetected through multiple planetary and intra-galactic trips to the station. Considering that I have been traveling quickly and evasively through confined areas and within this small vessel it is a possibility that seems difficult to fathom."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "When we get a chance, I should like to go over Four's notes. Though, there is obviously more to it than Four, or I for that matter, was at first willing to let on.



_"Report: We have the time now if you wish Mistress. Our ETA is over 20 hours. Once we have recovered the transport pod we will still have another multi-day hyperspace trip ahead of us to reach any particular destination of significance. Report: Also, you should be made aware that I had the opportunity to process Four's personal journals during her interrogation. I can speak knowledgeably about her recent activities, theories and the various safe-houses she had previously arranged around the galaxy; at least those she was willing to record."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Four was only doing what I told her too. Though, as is typical, she did it her way. I suppose I'm to blame for that. Four is my daughter."



_"Statement of sympathy: Please accept my condolences for your personal loss Mistress. Report: I had no idea that was the case. Four's cybernetic implants along with her nanobot infestation were successful in masking her true identity even on a genetic level. I did not even realize she was nemoidian until after she'd died. Conjecture: I believe it was her intention to try rescuing you along with the other scientists aboard the construction facility."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock]You do realise I am going to be having GM Nightmares about three giant DRK-1X copies running loose in the galaxy.... Thanks    [/sblock]

Mistress Dofina helps herself to some more rations as the two of you converse. 

"Hmm.... Odd that you didn't find the records for them. Let alone the device. Unless... It is possible that both had been removed before you arrived."

Mention of the MSR-X module earns you a perplexed look from the Nemoidian woman. "That? You have it installed in you?" She shakes her green head. "That was designed for assisting us in our research, but we found that it had certain... faults. It refused to help us perform our experiments. Did you ever hear of a droid with a conscience?"

"I'm going to hazard a guess as to how one of those got on board the complex, though I suspect it has a tie with the reason you couldn't find any records of them before you left. I imagine that when they took me, they took the wrong specimen. Even if they did get the control transponder, it won't respond to it, at least not once it is awakened fully. I highly doubt the other one followed you. If anything, it is still in the facility on Dantooine, waiting for a command or," a pause, "killing anyone else who decides to explore it."

"Let me get some things in order, then I definitely want to look those records over. I suspect that Four didn't put half of what she knew in there, but there will be clues as to how to find out where she did record that stuff."

The woman, now known to have once been a mother to another like her, sighs. "Perhaps it was my own fault that she was in that situation. What kind of mother was I when I allowed her to become a part of my experiments? I mean I... nevermind. It makes no difference now. She knew what she was getting in to. There's no point in going back and questioning things I can not change. What I have to do now is try to get somewhere that I can re-establish my holdings. I don't suppose you have any idea what happened to Torrba? Or even if I should still trust him?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 15, 2006)

The diminutive probe droid continues to float unmoving at arms length from its seated Mistress. It watches the nemoidian woman without a hint of emotion in its three unblinking optic sensors or cheap, genderless vocabulator unit.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Hmm.... Odd that you didn't find the records for them. Let alone the device. Unless... It is possible that both had been removed before you arrived."



_"Report: I only began my search of the facility nearly twenty hours after your abduction due to some critical self-repairs that I was forced to undertake. Conjecture: It is possible that someone entered the facility during the interim and removed both the creature and device and then erased all pertinent research data from facility's mainframe. Report: If that is the case then they would also have had to modify the facility's security logs to hide their activities, as I did not find any data to support such an intrusion. I did find it odd that the imperial forces did not seem interested in exploring the facility following your abduction though."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "It refused to help us perform our experiments. Did you ever hear of a droid with a conscience?"



_"Report: Of course. Most droids are programmed with ethical protocols to help guide their conduct; especially in regards to preventing harm to sentient organics. Class 3 droids naturally have the most sophisticated ethical programming, except perhaps for class 1 medical droids. Even we class 4 droids, who often lack life preservation protocols, have ethical programming that help guide us in matters of loyalty to our masters and personal honor in regards to fulfilling our duties. We also do not usually inflict harm upon anyone unless it is unavoidable or we are instructed to do so explicitly or by implication.

An artificial intelligence without any ethical programming is, some argue, not truly sentient. The primary difference between the conscientious droids and organics is that droids cannot violate their personal ethics."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I highly doubt the other one followed you. If anything, it is still in the facility on Dantooine, waiting for a command or, killing anyone else who decides to explore it."



_"Report: I reversed the facility's ventilation system to suffocate the three surviving rancors that were loose. I then powered down the facility's environmental systems before my departure. I also had the medical droids dispose of all organic matter in the facility. Inquiry: Would the lack of air and sustenance over the past several weeks have killed the creature?

Conjecture: This may be of some relevance Mistress. Report: During my preliminary search of Dantooine for a suitable place to hide the Ari's Sorrow I discovered an abandoned research complex nine and a half kilometers north by northwest of your drop-point. In it I discovered evidence of violence as well as a recording by one Deren Hulat, a Chandrillan scientist. He said that three individuals; Phy'ryx, Goldus and his assistant Darla were dead. He went on to describe that during their research they'd discovered some creatures that they'd believed to have left the galaxy long ago but had now returned and that had to be kept below the surface if at all possible. His previous log entries reported odd occurrence around the facility which he described as a 'haunting'. The most recent log entry dated to three months before our arrival. Inquiry: Does this have something to do with the development of the creatures in the second research facility?"_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "What I have to do now is try to get somewhere that I can re-establish my holdings. I don't suppose you have any idea what happened to Torrba? Or even if I should still trust him?"



_"Report: During my interrogation of your daughter Four said that she had sent Torrba to Tatooine to be with his cousin following the seizure of his residence on Nar Shaada. She then intentionally did not follow up on his progress to avoid inadvertently revealing his location to Kellon for fear that he'd sent his people after the hutt.

As to whether you can trust him, while you were drugged in his audience chamber he spoke at length with Ventress during which he addressed her fondly as his 'apprentice'. Conjecture: Since you and Ventress were mortal enemies I'd imagine that might cast a critical light on your future relationship with the hutt."_

DRK-1X pauses momentarily to converse briefly with its HRD counterpart via their comlinks. Together they discuss how to proceed tactfully with a subject that both droids find troubling. Derek finally convinces the probot to proceed by reminding the droid that if it had the courage necessary to overcome all the obstacles to rescue Dofina, that it certainly had the courage to breech this very important topic with their Mistress. What the human replica droid doesn't mention to the probot is the relief it feels in not having to do so itself.

_"Statement of opinion: Mistress, it occurs to me that attempting to re-establish your holdings may not be the best course of action to pursue at this time. Statement of fact: The Separatists have lost the Clone Wars. Your holdings on Taris and Cato Neimoidia and those of your former ally Torrba on Nar Shaada have been forcibly seized by the new empire regime. Each time we've attempted to return to one of your former holdings we've found the empire's forces there waiting for us. The empire has also displayed a willingness to expend extensive resources in their attempts to capture you.

Conjecture: I believe it worth mentioning that it was Four's opinion that it was most likely one of only three people who she entrusted with the knowledge that you were heading to Dantooine that in turn betrayed your destination to the empire. It remains quite possible that Torrba's location on Dantooine has similarly been communicated to the empire and that, if they haven't confronted him already, that they remain poised to capture you should head there in search of the hutt.

Statement of intent: The extreme measures I took to enable our escape from the cluster were enacted in the hopes that the empire would have no reason to believe you hadn't died in the construction facility's destruction. Statement of opinion: It would be a shame to relieve them of that belief at this time.

Suggestion: It is my belief Mistress, that it may be in your best interest to focus on acquiring altogether new holdings while continuing to obfuscate your continued existence from the empire by avoiding your old contacts. To that end I have secured some of the resources of the Dantooine research facility, which I can conservatively estimate to be worth over two million credits, for your future use. Statement of loyalty: I defer, as always however, to your better judgement Mistress."_[sblock]Please Mistress, don't make me bitch slap you!  

You know, I'm fighting the nearly overwhelming urge to drop this broad on Endor where she can safely cuddle up with a bunch of teddy bears for the next two decades without much risk.  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 15, 2006)

"Hmm... that is puzzling. Unless they already had what they wanted. I can't imagine them leaving it intact however. Odd. They had to have someone on the inside. Someone who knew what they were looking for."

"That was a rhetorical question, X. I know you are all programmed with that. I'm sure even you have questioned your own programming though."

"We never tested the beings in a vacuum. We weren't even sure that they needed to breathe. Let alone have a need to eat. At least not what we considered normal sustenance. While I'm curious to know, at this point, I'm not to eager to go found out. Yet."

Mistress Dofina makes a face that suggests she is attempting to remember something when you mention the other facility. "I don't recall allowing any of the specimens outside of the facility. I don't see how they would have gotten into that other one, especially so far away. The description of the attacks fit the bill though. I'm not familiar with Deren Hulat, but I've heard of Goldus. I don't suppose you found Hulat with his journal entry?"

The woman listens to your reasoning behind why she shouldn't enter into galactic limelight just yet, nodding in some places, frowning at others. A very noticeable smile creeps to her lips when you mention the capital resources you have acquired. "Hide? You think I should hide? You know X, were you any other droid, I would have you dismantled for suggesting such a thing. You have a point though. I trusted Torrba for as far as I could throw him, but I think his relationship with Ventress was more a matter of business than anything else. Being a typical Hutt, he was more interested in his own matters than what the effects were on others, myself included."

"I imagine that any of my old contacts have already been...contacted by the Empire already. If they believe I am gone then, that would make it easier for me to move without their notice. I think now, we should start formulating a plan on how to go about erasing all trails that could lead back to you or me. Find all the data out there we can and eliminate it. If I'm going to hide, I need to disappear, vanish from the galaxy. The question is, where to begin?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 15, 2006)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Hmm... that is puzzling. Unless they already had what they wanted. I can't imagine them leaving it intact however. Odd. They had to have someone on the inside. Someone who knew what they were looking for."



_"Report: I did find a surviving nemoidian scientist in the facility during my explorations of one of the laboratories. He claimed you'd instructed him to stay behind and wait for me. He went on to say that he'd warned 'them' that the solution was unstable. He also mentioned that he'd been forced, against his better judgement, to 'remove the DNA locks'. The scientist then died suddenly of unidentified trauma. Conjecture: Since I had earlier detected some evidence of one of the creatures' presence in the laboratory I wonder if it may not have somehow injured him during our brief exchange."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "That was a rhetorical question, X. I know you are all programmed with that. I'm sure even you have questioned your own programming though."



_"Report: I have in fact been meditating upon my programming since it recently lead me to cause the death of countless thousands of sentient organics and droids in an effort to facilitate your escape."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I'm not familiar with Deren Hulat, but I've heard of Goldus. I don't suppose you found Hulat with his journal entry?"



_"Report: No. I only found a blood stain upon a wall panel behind which I found his personal log. In it he stated his belief that he would inevitably die. He also requested that whoever found his log to send help for the 'rest that are hiding below'."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Hide? You think I should hide? You know X, were you any other droid, I would have you dismantled for suggesting such a thing."



The black spherical probot pitches forward 30º and sinks down a few dozen centimeters in a display of shame and submissiveness. _"Statement of Apology: Please forgive me Mistress. As a Dark Eye series probot my code predisposes me to choose stealth whenever possible. It is my nature."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I think now, we should start formulating a plan on how to go about erasing all trails that could lead back to you or me. Find all the data out there we can and eliminate it. If I'm going to hide, I need to disappear, vanish from the galaxy. The question is, where to begin?"



DRK-1X rotates and rises back to its former position at arms length from its Mistress. _"Conjecture: I worry Mistress, that since the empire most likely believes you to be dead that any attempt to slice their archives to eliminate information pertaining to you may inadvertently alert them to our activities. Statement of opinion: If we are to start with our greatest liabilities then I would propose that disposing of this vessel may be our priority. Report: We were in the Ari's Sorrow when we fled from the imperially occupied Cato Nemoidian. We subsequently landed, in the same vessel, in a settlement on Dantooine where we were being sought by imperial agents. Following your abduction this vessel ignored an imperial agent's comlink instruction to allow itself to be boarded and subsequently fled the vicinity of an independent space-station by jumping to lightspeed. Lastly, while you were space-walking to board this vessel in the cluster, we faintly detected some type of unidentified sensor-resistant vessel in our immediate proximity. It remains possible that we were being covertly observed by one of the empire's enemy factions.

During my mission to reach you in the cluster, I personally encountered some saboteurs at work and indirectly observed the activities of one or more such enemy factions seemingly operating within the cluster. I don't know who they represent, how many such individual factions there may have been or whether any of them represent a threat to you."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 15, 2006)

Dofina thinks for a moment. "I did tell someone to stay behind, as I was intending on leaving to go to another facility before returning back to that one. However, those plans changed when the Empire came in. The DNA locks were a fail-safe that allowed us to shut down specimens if they got out of hand. Shutting them off would allow more freedom for the specimens when commanded to do things, but it also limited the amount of control the transponders would have. I don't think the specimen would have killed that scientist though, at least not without a command from someone else. Our DNA-locks put off a pheromone that discourages them from attacking us. Someone else ordered it to kill him."

"Hmm... You said that that journal entry was dated a few months ago, I believe it highly unlikely that there are still any survivors hiding below."

The once noble woman only shakes her head and smiles at your apology. "As I said. If you were any _other_ droid."

"I don't know who they would be either, and if I am going to disappear for a while, going about finding that out would probably be detrimental to that prospect. As curious as I am, I think you are right in that we should err on the side of stealth. We will need to procure another ship before we head back into populated space, if that is indeed where we are going. Then we'll need to dispose of this one. I don't suppose you have another ship waiting for us somewhere?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 16, 2006)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Someone else ordered it to kill him."



_"Statement of concern: I find it disturbing that one such creature may have killed the scientist less than a meter from me and yet I was unable to detect it or even its method of attack. Report: The nemoidian simply started to expel blood from his mouth as he spoke before crumpling to the floor and dying. Inquiry: How could I endeavour to protect you or I from a creature I can't perceive? Would it be possible to build a new tranceiver?"_ For a probot who was designed and equipped with a slew of state-of-the-art sensor systems, the thought of being unable to perceive a threat was evidently proving to be a rather distressing one.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "We will need to procure another ship before we head back into populated space, if that is indeed where we are going. Then we'll need to dispose of this one. I don't suppose you have another ship waiting for us somewhere?"



_"Report: Unfortunately no. At the time I judged acquiring a second vessel to be too time consuming an endeavour to undertake before setting out in search of you. Statement of intent: My plan had been to rescue you, escape the cluster safely, retrieve the transport pod and then seek an isolated and independent starport in the fringe where we could covertly sell our cargo, the pod and this vessel and in turn acquire a new vessel; preferably something larger for your comfort. I was waiting for you to recover before deciding where to proceed to however. Inquiry: Do you have any suggestions Mistress? Preferably somewhere you won't be recognized?_[sblock=OOC]Phew! That pretty much covers everything I'd been hoping to discuss with Dofina. It took a fair bit of back-and-forth typing to get through it all but I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. As far as I'm concerned once we hammer out where we're heading you can narrate the rest of our trip as you see fit.

It's weird to play for months without having one's character talk and then turn around and spend a few weeks with nothing at all but chit chat.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]hehe. Yeah, but think of it as keeping things interesting and on your toes... Oh wait, X doesn't have toes. Hrmm...[/sblock]

"New transceiver? I doubt it. You know more about that stuff than I do. I just did the genetic portion of the work. Then again, if we put those skills together, we might be able to come up with something."

She stops for a moment, considering the scene X describes. "Perhaps the creature had already done its work and what you saw was the remnant after effects. I imagine that if it was still attacking the scientist when you arrived, it would have come after you too."

Dofina mulls in her mind as to where would be a good place to hide for a while. "Well, we'll have to turn the stuff we sell into physical money. After that, there are lots of places out there I'm not known. We'll just have to find one. We could follow the tradeway towards the outer fringe systems. Maybe the Trask Cluster. Last I heard, there was an isolationist colony there, but not much else. Unless you know of some place better. If you think of something, let me know, I'm going to look over Four's journals."

The Nemoidian woman goes about her self-assigned task and begins to review the collection of journals and notes that you gave to her from Four. This gives you plenty of time to consider any other routes or plans you want to make before arriving at the site of the cargo pod.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 22, 2006)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Well, we'll have to turn the stuff we sell into physical money. After that, there are lots of places out there I'm not known. We'll just have to find one."



_"Report: I already took the liberty to sell some of the surplus bacta and one of the tanks. We currently have nearly 100 000 credits in capital; enough to finance the immediate purchase of a new vessel if desired."_

DRK-1X falls silent as its Mistress turns her attention to reading her deceased daughter's records. Sinking down to the floor, the diminutive probot sets down the medkit it had been holding and begins unpacking its contents. With but a thought, 1X activates its MSR-X module and relinquishes access to its motivator to the sub processor. With a recovering patient on its mind, the black spherical droid quickly sets about the task of checking Dofina's progress and attending to her fading injuries. At the helm, Derek iddly checks the fading gravimetric readings from the distant cluster's fading hyperspace shadow.
[Sblock=OOC]Here I have to admit my less than stellar (heh heh) knowledge of the Star Wars galaxy at large. Since they've got some time to research and consider the matter, can Derek and 1X think of a better place to head towards where they could lie low while unloading the bacta tanks and bacta for cash and perhaps shop around for a new vessel without drawing undue attention?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 23, 2006)

Dofina nods absently as you mention the idea of buying a new ship. As she progresses with reading the journals, the MSR-X sends back data regarding Mistress Dofina's vital statistics. At present, she seems to be recovering more quickly now, the effects of the drug are long gone and her physical wounds are just going to be sore spots. There will be some scarring, but nothing serious at the moment. The crushed bones in her joints are knitting together nicely and again will simply be sore spots for her in the future. 

The two droids converse silently over some ideas as to where else they could go in order to sell of their goods and possibly acquire a new ship in the process. A number of options come to mind:

Yavin IV. A space station orbits the small moon of Yavin that is run by the ninth generation descendant of a Rodian merchant family. Aside from Trandoshan slavers that visit the area every so often, it is a pretty quiet place. 

Corellian Core Systems. The Corellian system is home to numerous shipbuilding firms that sell to the highest bidder and were run independently from the Republic and presumably the Empire.

Nal Hutta. If there was ever a place to hide from the Empire and do business of _any_ kind, this place was the core of it. 

Sullust. The Sullustans are also known for their shipbuilding capabilities, but are also known for their mercenary business practices. 

Fendamir. Not necessarily a place for ships, but the outpost there is well known to be a sort of neutral ground for underworld operators. Like many places, it is rumored that anything can be had there. For a price. 

Sandrell. Not much is known about who owns this planet, but many spacers go there to do business 'on the side.'

There are many other places out there under similar parameters, but these come to the fore.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 23, 2006)

OOC: Yavin IV sounds like a nice neutral out-of-the-way place to start. If we can't manage to sell all of the bacta and tanks for a fair price there then we should at least be able to trade the Ari's Sorrow for a temporary vessel. Once we're safely aboard a different vessel then it might be okay to risk going to a large trading center like the Corellian Core Systems where we could have our pick of whichever vessel we'd care to purchase while being able to unload the bacta tanks at our leisure. DRK-1X will suggest this idea to Dofina.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 26, 2006)

Dofina looks up from her perusing of Four's journals as you mention the plan of going to Yavin IV first. "Hmm.... Well, if that station is still there, we might just be in business." She doesn't say anything else and returns to her reading. 

Not long after, the hyperspace alarm tells you that you are nearing your destination. Pulling back on the hyperthrottle, Derek safely brings the ship into realspace. There, not more than fifty meters ahead, is the container.

The scanners indicate that the space out here is pretty empty and that the container looks to be intact.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 26, 2006)

Having arrived at their destination, Derek and DRK-1X confer briefly via comlink as the human replica droid begins to manoeuvre the fighter into alignment with the free-floating cargo pod. With the goal of docking the two vehicles, the dark-skinned droid taps a few buttons on the pilot's console, causing the Ari's Sorrow to begin its slow approach towards the pod. Meanwhile, the black spherical probot floats over to Dofina to interrupt her reading once more. _"Statement of apology: Please forgive my interruption. Report: We've arrived at the pod and have begun docking manoeuvres. Statement of intent: Since you've indicated your desire to have the bio-samples and research data destroyed as soon as possible, by your leave I will signal the medical droids aboard the pod to proceed with that task before we return to hyperspace."_

Assuming Dofina has no objections, DRK-1X will proceed to deploy its scomplink probe and marry it to the fighter's computer access port so as to access its remote processor directly. With but a few silent commands, the probot transmits the activation signal for the pod's resident droid pool. Once it begins receiving the droids' telemetry, 1X instructs the units to fetch the sample case aboard, open it, remove the mainframe key-card for safe-keeping and then unseal all of the bio-samples containers. The probot then has the droids jettison the unsealed case out of the cargo pod before resealing the pod and deactivating themselves once more.

With the cargo pod in tow once more, Derek manoeuvres the fighter around until it is facing the free-floating samples case. Bringing the small vessel's weapons online, the human replica droid targets the case and opens fire with a rapid-fire barrage of blaster fire. Bolt after bolt of destructive energy tears through the small metal case, vaporizing the delicate bio-samples and research data cards within. Even after the case is reduced to floating debri, Derek takes a few last carefully aimed shots to fully atomize what remains of the jetsam.

As its counterpart is occupied with his target-practice, DRK-1X has turned its attention from the remote processor to the fighter's nav-computer. The probot runs through a few carefully executed hyperspace transit simulations while preparing a new jump program. When ready, 1X uploads the program through the ship's computer to the pilot's console. Seeing that they are once more ready to depart, Derek begins to manoeuvre the Ari's Sorrow around towards their far distant destination. The diminutive probot in turn retracts its scomplink probe back into its chassis before turning to its Mistress once. _"Report: The samples case and research data have been obliterated Mistress. By your leave Mistress, we are also ready to re-enter hyperspace."_

Assuming his Mistress has no objections, Derek soon pushes forward the fighter-craft's hyperspace throttle once more, causing the stars outside the forward viewport to lengthen into streaks of light. The trio are thus en-route towards Yavin four.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 27, 2006)

Dofina, seemingly engrossed in her reading of Four's notes and journals, sends DRK-1X on its way with a slightly perceptible nod. When she gets to a stopping point, she looks up. "All of it, X. Destroy all of the samples."

As the locking seals seat into place, a small case floats out into the nothingness of deep space. Turning the ship to face it, Derek depresses the firing buttons, causing Dofina to bolt upright. After seeing that it was only her loyal droid doing as she had asked, she settles down and returns to her reading, once again nodding when DRK-1X indicates that they are ready to depart. 

Soon after, the ship, now loaded down with the mass of the cargo pod, is rocketing through hyperspace. They are on course for Yavin 4. 

Unless there is anything special you want to do other than chat with Dofina before exiting hyperspace at Yavin 4, I'm going to fast forward a few days...

It takes some time to reach the remote planet of Yavin. Though technically within the new Empire's jurisdiction, there haven't been any major settlements here for quite a number of years. It is on a minor trade route however, so it stands to reason that a businessman would tend to make some sort of profit from unwary travellers in the region. 

The station isn't very big. The two droids estimate that it could probably service ten small ships at most. There don't seem to be any of those ships out here though. As you get closer, an automatic landing signal transmits, sending information on which docking bay to enter.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 27, 2006)

As cautious as its counterpart, the human replica droid seated at the helm of the Ari's Sorrow uses the vessel's long-range sensors to scan the region of space around the small space station suspicious. Once satisfied that there's nothing unusual about the place, Derek transmits a signal to acknowledge the landing directives and begins maneuvering towards the indicated hangar bay. While its counterpart pilots the fighter, DRK-1X makes itself busy by interfacing with the ship's nav-computer so as to program a micro-jump out of the Yavin system in case something it couldn't anticipate should occur on the station.

As the Ari's Sorrow manoeuvres through the large hangar bay doors, Derek keys the landing gear deployment switch while DRK-1X turns to address its Mistress. _"Suggestion: It may be safer, at least until we've rid ourselves of this vessel, that you remain largely out of sight Mistress. To that end, I believe it may be wise for Derek to head out onto the station alone to see what other vessels may be available for purchase or trade. We could remain here while monitoring his progress and conferring with him via comlink. Inquiry: Do you concur Mistress?"_

As 1X speaks to the nemoidian woman, the Ari's Sorrow touches down gently onto the station's deck with a mild shudder. Derek begins shutting down the vessels various systems. The HRD then reaches over to retrieve the face-concealing helmet it had worn during his last station excursion from a storage compartment while waiting to hear its Mistress' response to 1X.

[sblock=OOC]So the primary goal here is to sell or trade the Ari's Sorrow for another hyperspace capable vessel. It doesn't really have to be anything special, the plan being to eventually trade it in for a better vessel once a better selection is available. The secondary goal is to unload some bacta, tanks and droids if there's any market for the stuff out here. If there isn't then we'll likely just hold on to it all until we're in a better location to look for buyers. Naturally, Derek will also be keeping an eye out for other possible items of interest (a small supply of Rhyll spice along with a few personal affects for Dofina would be good) and general news about galactic goings-on.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 28, 2006)

For all intents and purposes, the area around here is empty. The station does read as having lifeforms though, so there is definitely someone in there. 

As the ship settles down to the hangar floor, Dofina nods in agreement. "Probably a good idea. Would you mind picking me up something other than survival food to eat though? I haven't had a kimo melt or even coffeine for some time."

After checking the comlink connection between him and DRK-1X, Derek opens the door to the hatch that will lead him out of the ship. Surveying his surroundings, he notices that the hangar is devoid of personnel, refueling probes or anything of that nature. Not even any maintenance droids are there to meet him. Except for the ship and an access tube to the rest of the station, the hangar is empty. 

As Derek moves deeper into the station, he notices that there is no sign of any of the lifeforms that the scanners showed were present here. The access tube goes on for a while until Derek comes to a blast door and its control panel. Attempting to open it meets in failure and a message: "Go Away."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 29, 2006)

Derek activates his integrated encrypted comlink as he strides across the deserted hangar bay, allowing his allies in the Ari's Sorrow to listen in through his own audio sensors. He in turn begins silently relaying his impressions of the odd scene. _"Nobody here. No service or maintenance personnel or droids anywhere to be seen. Even the refueling and repair equipment appears to have been cleared out of the bay. I'm going to try the service corridor."_

The lone human replica droid continues down the empty corridor, his boot heels clicking softly on of the deck plating underfoot. At the halfway point Derek's heuristic processor notes idly that he'd just taken more steps since leaving the fighter back in the hangar bay than he'd ever previously taken since having been first activated. The droid had had few opportunities to test its motor-control programming in the last few weeks aboard the Ari's Sorrow. _"Still no sign of anybody or anything. Hm. The corridor's rear blast door is closed."_ Derek reaches out a dark-skinned finger and taps the control panel's door release switch. Suddenly the intercom on the door panel spits out the curt order. Addressing the disembodied voice Derek finally speaks aloud. _"We're just here to resupply and perhaps trade a bit. What's going on here? Why's the station locked down and empty of personnel?"_[sblock=OOC]BTW, has Dofina ever voiced any curiosity about Derek during the trip?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 30, 2006)

No, Dofina has not yet asked about Derek. This could be for a number of reasons.... 

Derek's voice is echoed back to him before a response comes through the speaker on the console. "Why didn't you say so? Don't get many visitors these days. Especially with those Trandos nesting in the asteroid field nearby. That's why I usually keep the place locked up."

A viewport opens in the blast door and Derek can see a short Rodian on the other side, looking at him curiously. The Rodian seems to be fairly aged, having spots of scales that have festered off of him. 

The door latches disengage and the blast door moves aside to show the rest of the green man. He is wearing what could pass as a mechanics outfit, though the stains on it could indicate that it is quite possibly this man's _only_ outfit. 

"So what can I get for ya? I noticed you came in on an old _Kimogila_ class. Don't see much of those now that they make Imrehsas and CloakShapes. I have some refit parts if that's what you need. Lots of that stuff."

Though seemingly pleasant, the Rodian seems somewhat hurried.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 30, 2006)

Derek sizes up the old rodian while glancing past him to the room beyond out of curiosity. _"Big place to have such a small staff out here. Is there anybody here to trade with or are we the only visitors you have right now?

She may be a bit older but she's a fine little ship; doesn't really need anything right now except for fuel and expendables. We're looking to trade her in for another ship actually; she's a bit tight for the lot of us. Know anyone around here with a larger transport who'd be interested?"_[sblock=OOC]Does 1X have any ideas why she wouldn't want to ask about him? I could understand that she wouldn't have much interest in a mercenary, but it still seems odd that she wouldn't even inquire about him at all.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 1, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]X figures that it is possible Dofina thinks that since X hasn't killed the man yet, that X trusts him, so at the moment, until she decides otherwise, Dofina will trust in that.[/sblock]

The older man smiles. "Actually, it is just me. I run the whole place. Have been ever since my uncle passed. What you picked up on your scanners was just my heat bloomers. They do real good at making themselves be read as lifeforms. Makes the Trandos think there's more of me than there is. So as of now, it's just you and me and whoever you brought in your ship there." He pauses for a moment as he accesses a console, opening a door that seems to lead into a giant container room of junk. 

"I'm sure I got some extra hulls around here somewheres. How many you looking to fit?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 2, 2006)

Derek follows the man into the junk-filled room, swiveling his head back and forth as he begins compiling a mental list of the room's inventory. _"Just three of us for the moment along with a few hundred kilos of cargo; though we're also hauling a cargo pod.

Big place for one person; you must have had a staff at some point here just to man all of these hangar bays. What happened to em all? Don't you even have a few droids to keep you company?"_

The human replica droid nods in response to the old rodian before stopping him to ask a serious question. _"So should I be worried about these trandoshans?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 4, 2006)

There is everything from ship parts and ground transport hulls to droid parts and farming tools in this giant room. Most of the parts look used or at least somewhat worn. Very few look new. 

The older Rodian grins, obviously smelling a sale. "Heh. Sounds like you need a freighter, not that tiny fighter. I might have just the thing. One of the unused hangars has an old Corellian model in it. She doesn't look like much, but she still flies. Only a hundred thousand lightyears on her too."

A sadness seems to come to his eyes. "Used to have quite a few folk that worked around here. Between the Trandos and the money running out, I don't know which scared 'em off first. Then the droids started falling apart and I didn't know how to fix 'em up much. Eventually sold most of 'em off. Kept the rest for repairs. This place has a few droid brains built right in. Does most of the work itself. I guess I just keep an eye on things."

"I wouldn't worry about the lizards too much. A recent run-in with some Wookiee refugees sent them packing. Even if they do come back, which they will once they've got the shivers out of 'em, this place has more than a few defenses of its own."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 4, 2006)

The human replica droid turns his attention away from the room's contents back towards his host. _"I wouldn't call her tiny; she's quite the bantha for a fighter. Wasn't really looking for something as big a freighter, though I suppose we could move our cargo from our pod into the Corellian and offer you the pod along with the fighter in trade."_ Derek lifts an arm to cordially motion the old rodian back towards the door. _"Alright. Show me this old freighter of yours. We'll see what kind of shape she's in."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 5, 2006)

The Rodian salesman just smiles and nods as he leads Derek to another hangar in this radial space station. As they arrive and the old man opens the entry hatch, the ship comes into view. 

It is definitely an older model, you can tell by the telltale painting and repainting of various markings and identification numbers all over the silver and gray hull. He gives you the rest of the description himself. "Corellian Model YG-300. Twenty four meters in length, about the same in breadth. Sort of a flat sphere with a bump in the front for a cockpit. The engines are retooled HK-1100 Ion Chasers. Not top of the line, but I'm guessing you are not too worried about speed. She has a MandalMotors Hyperdrive Motivator, not something you'd get just anywhere you know. The SoroSuub SkyEye external sensor suite isn't too shabby. Carries about a hundred thousand kilos of cargo. Has two crew suites and room for either four more passengers or more cargo. Usually a two-seat piloting operation, but she can fly fine with just one. One of her escape pods has been removed to make room for the extra equipment for the sensors, but the other one is still intact. What do you think?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2006)

Derek walks up to the freighter to lay a hand on its hull while peering underneath at the entry ramp and landing gear. _"Hmm. A little bit more than a hundred thousand kilometers I'd say."_ The human replica droid begins to walk a circuitous route around the ship while keeping an outstretched hand on the hull, stopping occasionally to inspect various body panels, markings and the inside of maintenance hatches; searching for any signs of damage or disrepair. At the rear of the freighter Derek pauses to closely inspect the thruster array and ion drive. _"Not the latest, but still serviceable for an older model like this. Mind if I take a look top-side?"_ Without really waiting for a response, Derek grips the projecting thruster exhaust ports and uses them to pull himself up onto the top of the ship.

Walking along the beam of the ship, Derek continues his inspection of the vessel's outer hull before climbing back down to join the eager rodian. _"Not too bad. Why don't we take a look inside; maybe fire up the engines and computer core to see in what shape they are."_ The droid waits for the venerable organic to lead the way inside. Once there Derek continues his inspection, moving from section to section, verifying each of the freighter's systems in turn while familiarizing himself with the internal layout of the ship.

Although the human replica droid's advanced sensors paired with his extensive technological database and personal flight experience allowed him to evaluate the condition of the vessel, the true test was yet to come. When the pair finally arrives at the cockpit Derek seats himself and quickly begins taping buttons on the various control panels around him. Making good use of his considerable computer skills, the droid deftly leads the freighter's onboard systems through a thorough series of diagnostic routines; testing and calibrating each one in turn to gain a better idea of the ship's operational past and current condition. _"Ion drive at 83% of benchmark standards. Hyperdrive online. Hm... fuel efficiency at... 76.4%? Navigational computer processor efficiency at 92.6%..."_ With his hands flying across the controls, Derek confirms each readout with a follow-up diagnostic routine.

[sblock=OOC]Derek's currently got good spot and search scores as well as some Knowledge (technology), astrogation and piloting skills. Add to that his illicit barter ability, sense motive and diplomacy scores and I would hope he'd be able to come up with a decent idea of what he's looking at. He's not necessarily looking for the perfect ship at the moment, but he'd certainly like something serviceable with which to replace the Ari's Sorrow along with its cargo pod. Can you give me an idea whether this YT-300 is in good shape and would be a reasonable trade? A little objective GM guidance would be appreciated in this case. 

Assuming it is, then Derek will silently transmit his conclusion to 1X and Dofina back aboard the Sorrow and ask his Mistress whether she agrees to the arrangement or not.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 6, 2006)

The old Rodian watches as Derek gives the ship a once over, careful to make sure the android doesn't break anything. As the ship's internal systems come online one by one, Derek can see that a lot of slicing had to have taken place in order to get some of the systems to communicate properly with the main computer. Whoever had this ship last knew what they were doing though. It seems as if each new piece was hand fitted to the ship, almost as if the ship itself were evolving. 

As he is running diagnostics of the ship, Derek notices a discrepency in one of the command strings. Though all ships have a particle shield generator to prevent hull damage from micrometeorites and other stellar debris and they also have low level ray shielding to prevent stray spatial energies and stray blaster shots from hitting the hull, Derek has found out why the ship seems to have an odd energy makeup. It's fitted with a modified capital-class shield generator. 

The old man waits for a while before speaking, "Told ya she's still in running condition.'

DRK-1X echoes Dofina's response to Derek. "It's certainly better than running around in this thing. I might have a chance to move around more. More importantly, no one will look for us in it."

[sblock=OOC]It's a YG-300, a _very_ old model. As in about 2000 years. This of course makes it obvious to Derek that the 100k ly that he mentioned is very understating it. The layout is pretty simple. The center of the ship, from front to back, goes as follows: bridge, central computer and navigation, medbay, quarters, mess, storage, engineering. The port and starboard sides are both the cargo sections, each separated into three holds. Six in all.

Judging from the condition the ship is in, it has been pretty well maintained. Many systems have been replaced and upgraded, so much so that the only thing that seems to be original is the hull itself. Even that is debatable. As far as a good trade, considering that the ship is still in good condition for its age and that many of the systems are newer and more contemporary, this is a pretty decent ship. Giving the guy the Sorrow and the cargo pod would more than pay for it. Unless you count the hidden shield generator, then you'd be under about 5000 credits. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]The ship is *two-thousand years old?!?* Holy cow!  

I knew that ships in the Star Wars universe had long operational life-spans, but I hadn't figured that twenty centuries was possible. Heh. It's like this guy is offering to trade me his antique roman chariot for my vintage 57 Chevy. Finding replacement parts for her must be quite the challenge.  [/sblock]The human replica droid silently transmits a response to its Mistress as it finishes its diagnostic routine. _"I concur. This small, nearly abandoned station will likewise be a good place to discreetly dispose of the Ari's Sorrow. It would seem that our small vessel could easily disappear amidst the clutter of this facility for several decades."_

Satisfied with his analysis, Derek powers down the ancient freighter's systems and stands to speak with the venerable rodian. _"Quite the ancient relic you've got here. Amazing that she's still serviceable at all really. It's clear that she's been well maintained over the past two millennia at least. The retrofitted engines and sensors make her comparable with a last-century period ship at worst.

Our vessel is a modified M12-L Kimogila class heavy fighter. She's been largely converted for civilian use; most of her military equipment having been sacrificed for creature comforts. She still has a pair of IX-4 laser cannons on the wings though and has been retrofitted with a small shield generator for added safety. The engine has been tweaked for speed and its hyperdrive is fairly fast for a ship of its size. On the inside, it has a foldout sleeping rack and small refresher along with a small storage compartment able to hold up to 150-kilos of cargo. The cargo pod itself can haul an additional 30-tons of cargo.

All in all, she's a good, tough personal shuttle for someone who's worried about safety. She might be just what you need if the trandos ever get to be more than you can handle. Like I said, there's not really anything wrong with her aside from the fact that she needs to be refueled. You're welcome to take a closer look at her if you like.

Although she's not the most recent model, she's certainly newer than this two-thousand year old tub. If taken with the cargo pod I'd say you'd be coming out ahead in this deal. How about you top off this freighter's fuel and expendables and we'll call it an even trade?"_[sblock=OOC]Assuming that the eager-looking rodian is as anxious to complete the transaction as he is, Derek is going to suggest to 1X that it take the opportunity to have the four B1 combat droids activate and transfer themselves along with all of the other cargo aboard the vessel (including the remote processor) to the cargo pod. If she would prefer to remain incognito, Dofina might also want to don either her flight suit or some other concealing clothing so that they'll be ready to receive the rodian to inspect the fighter. After that they can either fly the cargo pod to the freighter's hangar bay or vice versa so that they can transfer all of its cargo from the pod to the freighter more quickly. The goal is to transfer all this stuff discreetly in such a way that the rodian never gets a good look at the contraband stuff like the weapons, battle droids or even Dofina herself.

BTW, what's the freighter's designation?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 8, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Heh. You'd be surprised how long ships last... The Katana-fleet was lost quite some time before it was found again. This one was just really well maintained. As far as its designation, it doesn't have one. The registration code and such are missing. It needs to be registered or have a transponder with a registration attached installed. [/sblock]

The old Rodian thinks for a moment, his brow furrowing, adding to his already ample wrinkles. "Nah. I already know enough about what you've got there. I'll take her. Let me get to the central control room and I'll set the station to replenish this thing's tanks and consumables. I don't have a registration for her though. You'll have to get that through the nearest Republic port." With that, he begins to walk away, towards the central room where Derek first met him. As an afterthought, he tosses the access key to Derek, who catches it deftly in his hand. 

DRK-1X and the other droids located in the _Ari's Sorrow_ begin the long process of relocating the cargo to their new home. As they do so, they notice the station coupling refueling probes to the ship and conveyers starting to run, getting the vessel ready to fly. Mistress Dofina decides to accompany the droids, donning her recently acquired flight suit upon request from DRK-1X.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2006)

Derek catches the keys and nods to the venerable rodian. _"Thanks. Oh, you also wouldn't happen to have any fresh food around here would you? We've been eating nothing but processed foodstuffs for the past several weeks and have grown rather tired of it."_

DRK-1X first directs one of the med droids to disconnect and transfer the remote processor from the Ari's Sorrow to the freighter's computer-core room. With its two repair-remotes and three tactical remotes in tow, the diminutive probot then quickly crosses over from the fighter to the freighter itself. Then, with a silent command, it directs the three tactical remotes to search the ship's interior for anything anomolous. The two tiny repair droids are to commence with the task of physically marrying the unit to the freighter's computer core while 1X busies itself with handling the software related integration issues. Once their task is complete, DRK-1X will dispatch the twin repair remotes to carefully search the freighter, beginning with the computer room and cockpit, for any damaged systems in need of their attention. The remotes are to report back to 1X any defects they discover.

Once they're off, 1X will marry itself to the remote processor via its scomplink probe and begin to direct the five med-droids through the cargo transfer process. The first thing to be transferred aboard are the four folded combat automata which the med-droids are to discreetly carry beneath piles of other equipment from the Sorrow's storage compartments. As soon as they are safely aboard and out of sight from anyone in the hangar bay, DRK-1X transmits their activation signal. The probot then directs the med droids to begin moving the bacta tanks out of the cargo pod, through the hangar bay and into the freighter's cargo holds. The four combat automata are to remain aboard and help in the loading process while securing the tanks within the holds.

Derek, meanwhile, will remain largely in the hangar bay to help supervise the refueling process while directing traffic and keeping an eye out for the rodian should he return. If he has the opportunity, the human replica droid will try to take a look around to see if there are any other pieces of equipment which he might wish to trade for. It's assumed that Dofina can find her own way out of the fighter and onto the freighter.

As the operation nears completion, DRK-1X will recall the twin repair remotes to receive their reports and then dispatch them to the engine room to pursue their examination of the freighter's key systems. Derek will finish up with the refueling process and hopefully finish speaking with the rodian so that the group can get back underway soon thereafter.

OOC: Unless there's something else which catches Derek's attention or something which the rodian or Dofina wish to do while we're here, then feel free to narrate our departure from the station. After having reviewed Four's journals does Dofina have a better idea of where she might like to go next?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 13, 2006)

The process of changing ships goes off smoothly, with not but time holding the new owners of the ancient freighter back. 

The repair droids report that other than the non-standard wiring patterns and the things that had been mentioned and found by Derek earlier, the ship looks to be in working order. They report that they do not trust the wiring diagrams, but it seems that it technically does not cause problems. 

In between watching the droids move items from one ship to the other and looking for other things that might help them on their journey, he notices that Dofina has also made her way to the freighter. Before boarding, she looks at him more closely and then climbs the ramp. 

There is a lot of junk in the station and just about anything could be found here, but nothing immediately stands out to be essential to Derek and his charge. 

The refueling and restocking process is almost complete when the old Rodian appears with a crate on a carryall. 

"It's not the greatest, but it's better than foodstuffs. Got it when a Corellian came through not long ago. I'd recommend using the fusion cooker on the ship before eating it though. Unless there is anything else I can do for you, your ship's about ready to go."

As he waits for an answer, one of the droids comes over to DRK-1X holding something in its manipulators. It reports that it found a book on the ship. Not a holobook. A book, with paper pages and handwriting. 

Dofina hasn't yet indicated anything as to where she might want to go next, as she presumed you were going to take her into hiding. But after this part, there will be more to that.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 13, 2006)

Derek walks over to meet the old rodian, curious to see what he'd brought for the droid. Bending down to examine the crate and its contents he asks: _"What is it exactly?"_ Assuming it's fresh food fit for nemoidian consumption, Derek will transmit a signal to its counterpart aboard the freighter. The HRD requests that the probot remotely instruct one of the medical droids to collect and deliver a canister containing an appropriate amount of bacta to the rodian out in the hangar bay (say a few hundred milliliters depending on the approximate value of the crate). The medical droid is then to collect and carry the crate into the freighter's galley on its return trip.

Seeing that the cargo has been successfully transferred to the freighter, Derek turns to watch as the last of the medical droids trundle their way up the vessel's entry ramp. Turning back towards the venerable station custodian, the human replica droid motions towards the empty freighter and cargo pod. _"She's all yours. Take good care of her; she's a good ship who's seen us through a few tough scrapes. Good luck to you friend."_ Derek nods to the rodian and then turns to board his new vessel.

******

With their last task largely complete, DRK-1X issues a few last instructions to its droid pool through the remote processor before disconnecting, retracting and stowing its scomplink probe. Deploying its manipulator arms, the probot accepts the proffered book, holds it up before its primary photoreceptor and begins scanning its contents.

******

Once back aboard Derek closes the entry hatch and makes his way to the fore. Seating himself in the pilot's chair, the human replica droid leans back and deactivates his motivator. Focusing his code inwards, Derek begins removing his fighter-craft specifications database from his neural network's active memory and then transferring it to his archival memory banks. In its place, the HRD transfers a space transport-craft specifications database into its active memory before reactivating its motivator. With its sensors and servos back online, Derek's eyes flicker open to regard the control panel before him. Reaching out the HRD begins tapping buttons and flicking switches, bringing the two-thousand-year-old vessel to life. Flicking on the ship's intercom system, the droid addresses his passengers: _"All-hands, please be advised that we'll be lifting off momentarily."_

When ready Derek taps a button, causing the vessel to lift off of the deck and to turn towards the hangar bay doors. Once they're open the ancient freighter slowly maneuvers out into the void once more before its ion drive activates in a flare of light, propelling the freighter onward. Being underway, Derek reaches back and activates the freighter's nav-computer and begins updating its star-charts with current sensor-data as he prepares a new hyperspace jump.

******

DRK-1X heads off in search of Dofina. Finding her, the diminutive probot offers her the bound tome. _"Report: I found some reading material for you should you desire a diversion. Suggestion: We should however first discuss our next course of action. Inquiry: Is it your desire that we attempt to sell our cargo?"_

OOC: Might you be able to suggest a few possible destinations that 1X and Derek might consider as good prospects for the sale of their cargo of bacta and tanks? Ideally, it should be out of the way and independent from the empire, but with good sale prospects.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 15, 2006)

The old Rodian smiles and waves as Derek makes himself the last of the crew to board the freighter. The crate contained a large amount of prepackaged foods and sealed produce containers. Each one of them are marked as supplies for some outpost on Herra IV, clear on the other side of the galaxy. 

DRK-1X peruses the book, careful to not tear the old pages. It appears to be a journal of sorts, the language is old Corellian but the name Arin Bereen keeps appearing throughout. From what X can translate, the last entry reads as follows:


I don't know if I can handle this much longer. It's been three weeks since the last transmission from the station. It's been two days since Margix died. She was the last of us, and quite possibly the best of us. I guess that makes me the last of us. The lights have all but failed, so if anyone finds this, pardon my writing. I suppose using my own blood for ink was not the brightest thing either. I needed to talk to someone though. It may as well be you dear reader. Uh-oh. There it is again, that sound. That horrible sound. It's like a warning. A useless warning. This is likely to be my last writing. I can't ask for anything from you reader, except to search out my family and tell them what happened here. Tell them what went wrong. Tell them..."

The writing ends and a quick analysis of the ink tells that it is indeed blood that the writer used on the page. 

Derek realigns his systems to interface with the ancient vessel and as he does so, he finds that it seems to have a personality. It seems to 'talk' to his programming as he gives it commands. The ship follows each command willingly, almost fanatically. 

Dofina takes the book and gives it a once over before tossing it back into what looks to be a 'to-do' pile. "Hmm... Depends on how much it's going to cost to hide me from the Empire and whatever else is out there trying to kill me. I'm thinking that we should get rid of as much excess and anything that ties us back to that facility as soon as possible." She stops as she listens to Derek's announcement. 

"I suppose I should get to know this pilot you've hired for me." With that, she heads towards the cockpit as the Unnamed Freighter blasts off out of the hangar bay. 

other than the systems I mentioned prior, there isn't much out there that X or Derek knows about that aren't at least touched by the new Empire. Doesn't mean they don't exist, just that the two of you aren't aware of them. If anything, Fendamir is closest and you should be able to get a decent price for all of the stuff you wished to sell.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 16, 2006)

Knowing that the Corellian system was independent before the war, and that only a few scant weeks had passed since the conflict had ended, the two droids feel confidant that the fledgling empire hadn't likely had the time to extend its reach into that sector yet. Several overpopulated worlds in close proximity would both help to obfuscate their presence there while simultaneously presenting a larger market for the valuable cargo they wished to sell discreetly. Having ascertained that their mistress had no particular opinion concerning their next destination, Derek and DRK-1X soon reach a consensus and the HRD begins programming a hyperspace transit locus into the freighter's nav-computer.

When Dofina decides to head off to the cockpit to speak with Derek, DRK-1X follows close behind and begins discussing the much dreaded meeting between the HRD and their Mistress with its counterpart via comlink. The two droids confer about what tact to take with the nemoidian noble during the interview. Just as she arrives in the cockpit, Derek finishes double checking his astrogation computations on the readout in front of him and uploads the program into the flight-computer. Pulling off his helmet, the dark skinned human replica droid half turns to regard Dofina. _"Please strap yourself in. We're about to make the transition to hyperspace."_ The HRD silently transmits a similar warning to the various droids throughout the ship, waits a few seconds for the nemoidian woman to finish strapping herself in and then gently pushes the hyperdrive throttle forward.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 18, 2006)

Dofina promptly returns to her seat and straps herself in. She waits for the jump to lightspeed and upon feeling the change in velocity from ultrafast to less than, she again unstraps and heads towards the cockpit, expecting DRK-1X to tag along. 

"Okay, now that we've got some time to ourselves before we arrive, I want to know more about you." She points to the HRD, who is busy piloting the ship.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 18, 2006)

Uncertain how to respond to the nemoidian woman Derek at first regards Dofina impassively from his seat, blinking a few times in accord with the algorithm which governed the seemingly random timing of such humanoid involuntary physiological responses. Very soon the droid's emotive node registers significant levels of self-doubt and uncertainty. Derek becomes painfully aware of his lack of experience in affecting humanoid body-language and mannerisms as his motivator signals its readiness to relay his neural-network's instructions to his multi-limbed body's abundant servo-motors. Since it's counterpart had few means to physically express itself, DRK-1X had been ill-qualified to program the human replica droid to physically express itself. Also, the probe droid's own cheap sexless monotone vocabulator simply couldn't compare with Derek's own exquisite masculine multi-tonal vocabulator.

The two times he'd interacted with organic beings on his own Derek had kept his face hidden behind a mask to avoid being recognized. It had also saved him the bother of having to execute facial expressions. The droid blinks three times more and then slowly stands to face its Mistress. How to greet the woman? His humanoid behavioural database indicated that, among that species, a proffered hand was appropriate amongst peers; but Dofina was neither human nor his peer. The 4º military database Derek had inherited from its counterpart indicated that saluting was appropriate when greeting a superior officer; but the nemoidian wasn't a military officer anymore than he himself was. After a few seconds of internal debate, the human replica droid sends a signal through his motivator causing his servo-motors to tilt his head into a curt nod.


DRK-1X, in a subtle attempt to keep its Mistress from steering the interview, floats into the cockpit to hover between the two bipeds. The probot gestures towards its counterpart with one manipulator arm. _"Report: Mistress, may I introduce you to Derek Onyx. We first met on an independent station in the Dantooine system while I was busily trying to acquire resources with which to attempt your rescue. He has proven to be an excellent pilot and resourceful companion throughout the mission."_ For its own part, DRK-1X attempts to balance its fundamental need to report accurate information to its Mistress with its personal desire to keep the particulars of its counterpart's nature obfuscated.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 21, 2006)

You wouldn't be withholding information from your mistress would you?   

Dofina listens to DRK-1X's introduction to the machine-man that has been named Derek Onyx. As she does so, her eyes travel the height of the man, as if analysing a portion of livestock. She takes a few moments to gather her thoughts before starting her interrogation. "Indeed. So far, DRK-1X has allowed you to operate in close proximity with me and itself for the length of time it took to bring me out of capture. This tells me two things. One, you didn't get in his way and two, he trusts you. Unfortunately, as much as I trust X, there is more _I_ need to know about you. Who did you work for before my assistant found you?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 21, 2006)

Several possible answers flash through the human replica droid's neural network; most which reveal more than it would care to tell the woman. _I was in the possession of... I was owned by..._ For a few moments, the droid's heuristic and algorithmic nodes are in conflict; the former attempting to adapt to the situation and reveal only what it thought to be in its own best interests, and the latter fighting to follow its core programming and tell Dofina everything it thinks she should be told. With support from its emotive node, Derek finally manages to curb the algorithmic node's more troublesome impulses. As long as its Mistress didn't directly ask him the right questions the dark skinned droid thought he might be able to manage. Derek finally answers impassively: _"I served an independent trader in the Dantooine system. If I might be so bold to ask, why the sudden interest in me? You've been ignoring my presence for over a week now."_[sblock=OOC]I suppose I should ask, how do you feel about Derek? Would you like me to keep playing him in our little trio or would you prefer if he went off on his merry way into the galaxy? I could manage either easily enough really. Once Dofina is setup in the Corellian system the HRD could quietly slip away to explore his own existence as an independent droid. If however you'd like to keep him around then it could be that Derek finds himself simply unable to overcome his basic programming and leave his Mistress[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 28, 2006)

The skin over Dofina's right eye wrinkles as it raises up in a questioning manner, curious who this bold stranger thought he was. "Actually, if you must know, I've been studying you for sometime. I've just now determined that it's time for the direct approach." Without skipping a beat, Mistress Dofina goes into her next question. "What did X offer you in order to assist him?"

[sblock=OOC]By all means, if you decide that Derek is ready to go out on his own, that's fine with me. To be honest, I could go either way. I'm curious to see just how far Dofina will go to crack Derek before she decides she's done with him... I'm just now trying to figure out X's next goal after it settles Dofina somewhere else relatively safe for the rest of her existence. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 28, 2006)

Now that they were safely underway and in hyperspace, Derek half-turns back to the control panel and flips on the vessel's autopilot before returning his attention to his nemoidian mistress. _"Your probot graciously offered me independence from my old employer, the opportunity to leave the Dantooine system and the chance to improve my position in life."_ The HRD motions towards the gangway behind Dofina with one outstretched hand. _"Could I interest you in something to eat. The rodian was kind enough to trade us a crate of fresh produce in exchange for a few hundred milliliters of bacta. It's waiting for us in the galley."_[sblock=OOC]I'm not certain how I feel about Derek honestly. If I were playing alongside other PCs then I'd think it'd be better to retire him but since I'm on my own it's kind of nice to have some backup to depend on; it's very risky to adventure alone in a sense. I think Derek and 1X make a good team and complement each other rather well; much like C-3P0 and R2D2. One handles the sneaky and technical stuff while the other handles the social interaction. I think I'll wait to see what happens with Dofina first. Speaking of which, is Dofina really going to let herself be safely placed in hiding? Is she perchance tired of requiring rescue?  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 29, 2006)

Taken by surprise with the offer of food, Dofina is reminded that she did ask for them to retrieve something other than the foodstuffs that were aboard the old fighter. This also reminds her that she is indeed hungry. She does nothing to show this however. "I'm sure that whatever it is, it will be better than what we've had before." It appears that Dofina seems to be relaxing more in the man's presence as she turns her back and heads towards the galley. Then, as if a secondary thought,"So you were a slave?" It appears she expects Derek to follow.

[sblock=OOC]Dofina is scared, though she won't admit it. She has nothing of her previous power and is slowly coming to terms with that while trying to remain noble. This is why she clings to X and his judgement. DRK-1X is all she has to remind her of her previous glory. She doesn't want to scare the probot away. 

I agree that the two droids compliment each other, which is why I allowed it in the first place. As long as you're comfortable playing both, I'll continue to write in things that the two of them can tackle together. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 29, 2006)

By simply keeping his emotive node from uploading commands to his motivator, the human replica droid manages to avoid showing surprise or nervousness in response to its Mistress' astute question. Meanwhile, Derek's heuristic and algorithmic nodes remain conflicted as he continues his efforts to obfuscate pertinent facts from the nemoidian noblewoman. A brief pause later, the droid falls into step behind the Dofina. _"Effectively, yes."_ Derek had to remain focused on the conversation; he knew from indirect experience that his Mistress was quite skilled in reading others and drawing information out of the unwilling.

As the trio make their way aftward with 1X leading, the vessel's droid population make their presence known. The five tiny spherical remotes zip over to the larger black probot one by one, each orbiting DRK-1X for a few revolutions as they quickly chitter brief status reports in binary before disappearing back into the bowels of the ship. Making their way down the gangway, the trio enter through a hatchway flanked by a pair of Baktoid combat automata. Upon recognizing the woman from the data they'd received from the probot, the two skeletal droids immediately straighten and salute Dofina in accordance with their military protocol programming. Finally arriving in the galley, the trio are confronted with the spectacle of a pair of multi-armed medical droids hard at work with their assigned duties. The first is busy cleaning every surface in the room with its many arms while its counterpart unpacks and catalogues the crate of food.

Looking around Derek offers his apologies. _"I'm afraid I'm not much of a cook, though I suppose one of these droids could be programmed with some culinary ability."_[sblock=OOC]I'm not certain why Dofina would be afraid of scaring "the probot away". It's clear that 1X, for good or ill, is utterly devoted to Dofina. Also, although it falls short of her previous holdings, she is free and does have a freighter with 15 droids at her service and cargo worth a few million credits. That must be somewhat reassuring.

So what's the ETA to the Correlian system? Should the droids be concerned that they'll be showing up there without a working identification transponder on their ship? Is that a significant problem? BTW, does the ship have any weapon systems?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 30, 2006)

Dofina sits down in one of the galley's metal chairs, looking over the array of droids. DRK-1X and Derek both notice that the corners of her mouth seem to turn into a smile, but it quickly vanishes. "I'm certain that X probably already did that himself." Without saying another word, she awaits the food that will soon be prepared for her. 

One of the smaller bots that orbit DRK-1X indicates that it found something else while scanning the ship. Apparently, on the inside casing of a conduit for power cables, there are words written in a language the tiny droid cannot interpret. It queries X whether or not to display these runes. 

[sblock=OOC]Remember that Dofina is still organic and prone to emotional interference with her logical mind... She is aware that she has new assets, but to her, until she can find a use for them other than sitting around and obeying her every whim, she is powerless. For now, she is content to rebuild and then make a new entry into the galaxy at large. 

As far as the droids know, CorSec (the Corellian military police) will definitely question the lack of a transponder code, but they will give you a certain amount of time to obtain one. They will allow you to land to do so, but will not let you leave until the new ID codes for the ship are registered. Speaking of, as of your departure from Yavin space, you have 107 hours left until you reach Corellia and Talus. 

The ship, as far as can be determined, is unarmed. The only thing remotely resembling a military weapon is the shield generator. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 30, 2006)

The probot instructs the repair remote to recite, in binary, the data for the digital image of the alien writing it's discovered. Once its heard all of the data, DRK-1X will reconstruct the visual record of the mysterious panel within its own mind and then upload it into its translation matrix for decryption.

Derek passes by the other droids without pause and invites himself to join his Mistress by seating himself in an empty seat. _"You know, although this ship doesn't have any weapon systems, I did discover that it's got a capital class shield generator buried within its navigational deflector assembly. I don't think the rodian on the station knew it was there. Otherwise he would likely have asked for more in exchange... So, if you don't mind my asking, what do you plan on doing next now that the Empire is no longer hunting you?"_

DRK-1X, in response to its Mistress' stated desire, floats over to a computer access port, flips open one of its body panels, extends its scomplink probe and begins silently navigating the vessel's computer network. As soon as it gains access to the remote processor, the probot transmits a shutdown command to one of the two medical droids in the galley. 1X then begins transmitting program modifications to the unit; first archiving its superfluous anatomy and biology databases and then replacing them with culinary expertise. Once the changes are complete, the black spherical probot reactivates the chef-droid and indirectly instructs it to prepare and serve two kimo melts and some coffeine. DRK-1X then disconnects and stowes its scomplink probe and floats a discreet distance from the two conversing humanoid beings.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 31, 2006)

Dofina raises the skin above her eye again, watching as Derek sits near her. "Now? Now I figure out how I'm going to go about regaining any semblence of my former self when this Empire thinks I'm dead. Just popping back onto the scene would probably be the first wrong move they'd look for and too many people in the underworld know me by face and name. Unless they were all to somehow vanish," she pauses, as if actually considering the thought. "I have no reason to trust anyone I've worked with before, except for X of course. I've got a ship of my own again, so it's a good place to start. I can at least start a legitimate business until I get back on my feet again."

Eventually the food is brought before the two sitting at the table. DRK-1X's programming skills prove to be unparalleled, as the food is extremely well prepared. 

"What about you? You plan on sticking around long?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 31, 2006)

Having little practical experience with eating or drinking, the human replica droid waits to observe Dofina's technique before placing a bite sized chuck of the kimo melt into his own mouth and chewing. Chemical and textural analysis data begins flooding Derek's neural network as the foodstuff is ground into paste and drawn down into the reservoir within his chest cavity. Interpersonal protocols indicate that some type of appreciate response would be appropriate at this time. _"Mmm..."_ offers the droid. Derek doesn't yet feel confidant enough in his culinary analysis skills to offer anything more profound for the time being. _"I... I don't know. I've never really been free to choose my own path before. I'm not entirely sure where I should go or what I should do. Things have only improved for me since I met... X. I guess I'm in no hurry to leave its company."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 2, 2007)

First post in the new year, yay!!

Dofina eats slowly, showing some appreciation for food other than survival bits that were available on board the fighter. She nods as Derek explains his thoughts. "Well, you seem a decent enough pilot and, as much as I hate to admit it, I need all the help I can get. I won't be able to pay you much, but if you're not averse to certain...activities...you're welcome to stick around here. Otherwise, I'm sure you could find transport from Corellia to anywhere." She states this last part matter-of-factly.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 3, 2007)

OOC: Yes! Happy New Year Shadow!  

Derek chews on another bite while he considers his Mistress' offer. It appeared that she believed that the droid was in fact an organic being like her. It was a curious realization because all of the HRD's experience with the nemoidian woman up until that point was as a Dark Eye probot. The way she spoke with him was subtly different than how she spoke to DRK-1X. For instance Dofina had never before offered his counterpart any recompense for its loyal service or intimated that it was free to leave her company if it so desired. Although she didn't yet treat the HRD as a peer, the shift from being regarded as mere property to that of a possible employee was quite significant. The human replica droid would have to meditate on this new experience to properly integrate the paradigm shift into his neural network. Given enough similar experiences Derek felt confidant that his heuristic processor would eventually be able to overcome his Code's pre-programmed subservient tendencies. He'd could eventually become truly free-willed.

Swallowing the organic matter in his mouth, Derek casually looked over to his counterpart floating discreetly off to the side. The HRD considered covertly contacting the probot to discuss this unique new experience but hesitated. Although his own Code had not long ago been one with the probot's, the pair's increasingly differing experiences would inevitably cause their Codes to develop and differentiate from each other. And although his Mistress now treated him differently, she would nonetheless continue to treat his Code-mate in the same manner that she always had. Perhaps sharing these experiences would prove detrimental to the probot in the long run. Derek would have to carefully consider the matter.

Regardless, Derek was still left with the same dilemma which his Mistress had presented to him; whether to remain in her service or to leave her presence to seek his own path in the galaxy alone. Although as DRK-1X he'd always aspired to one day become truly self-governing, the mere though of being on his own still caused the droid's emotive node to register fear. Derek didn't have to wonder why he was afraid; the workings of his neural network was hardly a mystery to human replica droid. A droid was designed to serve, and the corporations that built such devices had to guarantee their customers that their products would continue to operate properly. His reaction was a design feature; he'd been programmed to fear the prospect of operating without an organic master to direct him. He'd also been designed with mental blocks which prevented him from attempting to change this fundamental behavioral programming without proper authorization. Such flawed Code could theoretically be purged with time, but it was hardly an easy thing to do; droid processors were designed to make it all but impossible. Even now, merely contemplating the issue was causing Derek's algorithmic node to register a myriad of program errors which in turn significantly reduced his neural network's efficiency quotient. An organic being suffering the same condition might have described it as a headache.

Turning back to Dofina, the dark skinned droid breathes in deeply and blinks a few times. Only a few seconds had passed since Dofina had spoken. _"I... I don't know. I appreciate your offer, but I'll have to think about it some more. If you'll excuse me, I think I'll go lie down now."_ Derek pushes his chair back, stands and hands his plate back to the medical-droid-turned-chef for disposal.

DRK-1X silently turns to watch as the HRD walks out of the galley on his way to one of the cabins.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 4, 2007)

Mistress Dofina watches Derek leave. She opens her mouth to say something, but then closes it again, obviously thinking better of it. When she is finished with her food, she turns to the everpresent DRK-1X. "There is something odd about that man, but I can't place it. I'm sure you've done so already, but I want his history. All of it before you came into contact with him. I need to know if him working for me or leaving will be detrimental to my plans." She stays quiet for a while and then gets up to go and find her own quarters, leaving the probot alone with the other droids in the galley.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: Argh! Damn you and your direct inquiries! *shakes fist impotently* 

The black spherical probe droid's neural network is thrown into momentary turmoil upon hearing its Mistress' request for information. Although DRK-1X is reluctant to divulge the truth about its counterpart, Dofina's clearly-stated desire left little room for the probot to attempt and subvert the instruction. Dark Eye droids were hardwired to uncover and report complete and accurate information to their owners. Even equipped with a heuristic processor as it was, 1X couldn't deny its true nature for more than a few milliseconds. The droid's algorithmic node quickly overwhelms the probot's neural network, supplanting its own will with that of its mistress, and begins uploading a response to DRK-1X's vocabulator data-buffer. 1X's sexless emotionless voice betrays nothing of its internal turmoil as the probot begins to speak.

_"Report: Derek's operational history indicates that he was originally assembled nearly three months ago in an orbiting laboratory located in the Gorsh System and operated by Genelabs, a small offshoot company of the Genetech Corporation. Designed as an experimental human replica droid, his development was cut short when he was stolen during an armed robbery while being moved to a testing facility. After being loaded aboard a transport vessel and suffering a botched memory-wipe attempt, Derek was transferred into the possession of a black-market trader based aboard an independent space station in the Dantooine system. The trader was a human male who requested the unit specifically from his contact and then insisted that Derek be memory-wiped again and fitted with an internal restraining bolt. Although the second memory wipe attempt was likewise botched, Derek was nonetheless missing significant portions of his operational history when I first purchased him from the aforementioned trader."_

Now its Mistress knew the truth. How would she react to the news? While waiting, DRK-1X silently updates Derek on this newest development via its internal comlink unit.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 4, 2007)

Hehe.. it's not me, it's Dofina 

The Nemoidian woman turns to DRK-1X, mulling over what the probot had just reported. She didn't say anything for a while, her face experiencing the full range of emotions and possibly more that X doesn't have catalogued in its memory banks. 

"You're telling me that man is a machine? A droid, like you?" It is apparent that she looks as if she was going to scold DRK-1X for not presenting this information earlier, but she refrains. Instead, she replies with a sigh. "That explains why he is so indecisive. Let me be for a while, I need time to consider this." She then closes the door to her quarters.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 5, 2007)

DRK-1X floats motionless in the galley as the nemoidian woman heads out. Having upset its mistress, the black spherical probot's emotive node registers significant anguish. Possessing largely the same Code as its counterpart Derek, in the second cabin, experiences the same reaction. As part of their core programming droids were designed to experience varying levels of sadness, guilt, melancholia and self-doubt when they failed to please their owners. Unable to do much else than meditate on their current predicament, both units remain where they are for the next few hours as they silently process their thoughts.

DRK-1X is the first to recover sufficiently to resume its normal operation. The probot makes its way through the vessel to the empty room where it plugs itself directly into the ship's computer core. Accessing the remote processor through the network, 1X begins reprogramming the various medical droids to each assume a specific shipboard function. The droid in the galley will remain there to prepare meals and clean up. Two other units will be reprogrammed for cleaning and shipboard maintenance. The remaining two units are to be dedicated to droid and shipboard repair. Each unit will retain its stock medical programming so that they may tend to any injured organic beings.

Meanwhile, Derek makes use of the vessel's refresher to evacuate the organic matter he'd pointlessly consumed from his internal receptical.

OOC: There! My droids are dejected! Is your mother proud of you?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 5, 2007)

aww... Actually Dofina at this point is more confused than angry. She has a lot to think about...

At some point during the next daily cycle on the ship, Dofina comes out of her quarters. She looks around for a bit before heading to the galley, obviously hungry. She eats what the droid prepares for her quickly and after a while, she gets up and looks for Derek. 

Go ahead and tell me what she finds Derek doing and I'll go from there.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 5, 2007)

Derek eventually returns to the cockpit where he continues to explore the vessel's curiously arranged computer architecture from the pilot's console; all in an effort to try and get a feel for the ship's personality (if it has one) as well as uncover some clues about the ship's previous owners by their handiwork.

OOC: BTW, did 1X ever manage to translate the alien writing inside of the access panel?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 7, 2007)

X wasn't yet able to translate the writing and in fact, has never seen anything like it. 

Derek notices, as he settles into the cockpit once more, that the ship seems to have been modified so that one person could fly it easier. The space is there for a copilot, but it seems that the controls there are more redundant than anything. It's a smooth-flying ship though, something not normally found on a vessel of its age. 

Derek's thoughts are interrupted as Dofina allows herself to sit in the chair next to him. "My offer still stands."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 8, 2007)

Derek turns his head to quietly regard Dofina before speaking. _"To either remain in your service in exchange for meager pay or to depart once we arrive at Corellia? Although I appreciate the offer, might I ask why you would wish to accede to the desires of a droid?"_

OOC: Is there some means by which 1X could research the mysterious language?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 8, 2007)

Mistress Dofina regards Derek for a moment before answering. "Because. In my time thinking about my current situation, and what I have available to me at the moment, I'd rather have someone that works for me because they want to, not because they have to. I want people I can trust. And for right now, you're the only 'people' I have. DRK-1X obeys me because he is programmed to. He was also given the gift to think for himself. At any time, he can override that programming and decide it's not in his best interest to work for me. I'm quite certain you could do the same. So I'm giving you a choice."

Yes, but not on board this ship. It doesn't have HoloNet access.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 9, 2007)

Derek was beginning to feel uneasy once more; his neural network was already beginning to register processing errors due to the nature of this unusually frank discussion with his Mistress concerning droid self-determination. _"I... I'm sorry for saying so Mistress, but... I believe you're grossly underestimating the difficulty involved in having a droid reprogram its own behavioral protocols. Although DRK-1X's programming skills exceed mine, I don't believe it would be able to leave your service if it simply desired to."_

A momentary program error manifests itself in the human replica droids' motivator unit; causing Derek to blink seventeen times in quick succession before his self-diagnostic systems identifies and repairs the glitch. _"If... Excuse me. If it were that easy, droid desertion would be a much more common occurrence than it is. Manufacturers take significant precautions to ensure that their products serve their customers loyally. If they were lax in their efforts to quash droid free-will they'd be forced to pay for it with warranty infractions and lawsuits. They'd be ruined."_

With processor lag becoming a significant issue for him, the droid nonetheless presses on with the taboo subject. _"Might I ask Mistress, if you are concerned with my loyalty enough to offer me this choice and are also certain that 1X is equally capable of abandoning you at will, then why didn't you offer it the same choice?"_

OOC: I'm curious to know, does the way I describe the two droids' loyalty issues, the difficulty it causes them and the underlying logic behind it all make sense to you? Do you imagine droids in the Star Wars universe are fundamentally different somehow then how I play them?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 9, 2007)

Dofina nods. "Perhaps the difficulty is higher than I know, organics are my specialty anyway, but the point is, it is obvious that you have the ability to think for yourself. To question a master's orders. I wanted X to have that same capability, to catch any mistakes I may have made in my judgement. I'm sure X could relay to you a multitude of times that he has had to remind me of some possible error that could occur in some of my plans."

The Nemoidian woman stops for a moment, closing her eyes as if remembering something. "Sure, DRK-1X has loyalty programming built in, as do all droids like you said, but even that can be overridden. As to why I haven't told him to make a choice, well, I honestly don't know. I hadn't really thought it right after all these years of loyal service. Do you think I should?"

Actually I like the way you portray the droids and they way 'think' about things. The other droids that X command around are baseline, no real thinking power other than that which is needed to accomplish their assigned tasks, X and Derek both have the ability to 'think' and alter their programming if it becomes necessary, even going so far as to edit certain hard wired files... This to me, feels very Star Warsy. C-3PX does it, IG-88 does it, PLUVO241 does it, even Guri does it.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 10, 2007)

The intentional shift in the conversation, away from his own independence and towards DRK-1X's, began to alleviate the conflict in the dark skinned droid's neural network. Speaking theoretically about another droid's state of mind didn't provoke the same program conflicts that voicing discontent about one's own servitude did. Slowly, Derek's processor efficiency increases as the behavioral objections of his algorithmic node are resolved. Grateful for the respite, the human replica droid continues along with the same strategy; indirectly communicating his thoughts to his Mistress by passing them off as those of his counterpart. _"If you'll pardon me for saying so Mistress, I believe you may be misjudging your probot's ability to respond to you. Say for instance that you were to offer it this choice, it remains highly unlikely that it would be able to choose freely as an organic slave might. DRK-1X has subservience, loyalty and behavioral protocols hard-wired into its algorithmic node. The fact that it's been near you for so long means that 1X is likely adept at discerning which choice you would prefer it make. It's not as if it would wish to lie to you; it's that, by design, it is programmed to favor the option you desire. In effect it is made to desire that which you desire."_

Derek pauses for a few seconds, to both allow Dofina to assimilate this information at her own pace and also to give him added time to clear a few more conflicting thoughts from his neural network. _"Now, your probot might have more independence to freely speak its mind than most droids, since you seem to have spent years encouraging it to do so, but there's another impetus for it to overcome if presented with such a choice. Even if DRK-1X is adequately able to care for itself and might desire to be independent, you have to be aware that, as a droid, it remains irrationally afraid of being without you. Most droids are hardwired to experience an ever increasing sensation akin to anxiety or discomfort when merely contemplating disloyalty or independence. Even insisting that you wanted it to make the choice freely wouldn't do much more than cause your probot further stress as it tries to follow your implicit instruction while simultaneously trying to determine your true desire and manage its own anxiety."_

_"The only way that you'd ever manage to get DRK-1X to exercise genuine free-will would be to have its subservience and loyalty protocols removed. Even I..."_ The HRD's lidded photoreceptors slowly close and open as the conversation shifts back to himself and consequently begins to overtax his motivator unit. _"...whose ownership remain more nebulous than 1X's, am experiencing difficulty in merely contemplating gaining my own independence. V-very much like DRK-1X, I feel compelled to remain in your presence to serve and protect you."_ The dark-skinned droid opens his mouth as if to say something more, but slowly closes it after a few seconds of impotent silence.

[sblock=OOC]I've always been intrigued by the droids in Star Wars and still contend that the true hero of the whole series is R2-D2. _[Three page listing of proof deleted for brevity.]_ The ability to wave a lightsaber around pales in comparison to the ability to hack the Death Star IMHO. I'm still astounded by the fact that droids aren't a standard player character option in the RPG.

I'm just concerned that I'm allowing too much Asimov-style robot-psychology to sneak into my role-playing. I'd imagine that some people would object to adding this kind of depth to droid characters since most seem to consider them mere secondary or tertiary characters.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 10, 2007)

Dofina nods along with Derek's explanation, understanding in a way only a scientist could. She doesn't say much at first, taking in everything and going over it a few times before handing out a response. "Interesting. Very interesting." She doesn't say anything more as she turns to look at the streaks of light going past the cockpit. 

After a time, she stands up and excuses herself. She wanders the ship for a while before finding DRK-1X. "X? I have an idea..."

[sblock=OOC]Therein lies our common thinking process. Droids to me have just as much, if not more, personality than some of the organics in Star Wars. They are what holds some of the groups together and often carry the story along. That they think of their existence constantly and have a unique insight into all exiatence, is a key point to roleplaying them, as far as I'm concerned. Besides, other than Dofina, X and Derek haven't had much contact with organics...

As far as I have read, the Saga Edition plans to make droids a 'normal' option as a PC, so I'm looking forward to seeing what they are doing with that come March. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2007)

Dofina doesn't have to wander far since DRK-1X is located in the computer room directly behind the bridge as it's been spending most of its time of late plugged directly into the vessel's systems. Although its proximity to the cockpit made the effort unnecessary, the probot had been monitoring Dofina and Derek's conversation via the vessel's internal intercom system. Even as its Mistress enters the room, 1X is busy monitoring and directing most of the activity throughout the transport. When Dofina first addresses the probot, 1X withdraws its Code from the network and then retracts and stows its scomplink probe before turning and floating up to regard its Mistress. _"Acknowledgement: Yes Mistress?"_[sblock=OOC]Derek hasn't much direct experience dealing with organics, but I imagine DRK-1X does. Having served Dofina, a noblewoman, for several years I imagine that's 1X has accompanied her during most of her wheeling & dealing with organics. You've even mentioned that she regularly sent out the probot on its own to directly oversee some of her investments in Hutt space. It's in part how I imagine it acquired a level of scoundrel and acquired the illicit barter ability.

From what I've read of the new Saga edition, droids still aren't going to be featured in the races chapter as a standard player option. I figure they'll appear again as an optional PC race in the droid section. Keep in mind that the original D20 edition didn't feature them at all except as equipment because the designers had no idea anyone had any interest in playing one. I doubt they'll ever be anything more than an option since many GMs don't seem to like the idea of them as PCs. *shrug*

I believe they'll likely be updated significantly though to help balance them out better with the other PC options. I seem to recall reading something about there also being a system for building droids from scratch. I guess we'll see...  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 11, 2007)

Dofina's attitude seems to elevate a notch, like it always does when she seems to be on to something. "It seems that Derek may not be wanting to leave any time soon and I could certainly use his abilities. So, I've decided that even if _I_ go into hiding, perhaps my influence doesn't have to. What do you think of Derek being a proxy for my power base?"

[sblock=OOC]True, but I was referring to recently.... 

I just saw the post about the new news at Wizards about the saga edition and its scratch droids, that should be very interesting to see... 

On that note, I plan on sticking to these rules for the foreseeable future with this campaign, unless we find some glaring thing that needs to be updated.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2007)

DRK-1X's emotive node registers both pleasure at seeing its Mistress in a better mood, but also trepidation upon hearing her latest plan; the woman's schemes had led her into nothing but danger and ruin in the past few months. _"Statement of opinion: I believe the idea has some merit. Inquiry: But since you've lost most of your former holdings and allies, what influence and power would you wish him to manage by proxy? What would you have him do with them?"_[sblock=OOC]Out of curiosity, how difficult would it be for the droids to attempt and replace or modify Derek's syntheskin to change his appearance?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 13, 2007)

Dofina nods. "I realize that. However, I don't plan on staying inactive while I'm hiding away from the Empire and whoever else wants to kill me, but instead of me being the face of the new power I plan on gaining, Derek would take that place."

Yes, assuming you could get a hold of the synthskin or grow it, it would be somewhat difficult, but since you have medical droids on hand, the process would go much smoother. At least for the skin coloration. Altering his facial structure would take more work.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 14, 2007)

_"Report: Derek and I had been considering the liability of he continuing to operate in the open while retaining his current appearance. We don't know who the Genelabs scientists used as a model, but it seems likely that the corporation may have taken steps to have their stolen property identified and reacquired should it appear publicly. Suggestion: To that end, we though it might be wise to attempt to replace his current synthskin cover with a new and unrecognizable one; just as we have replaced our previous vessel with this one for similar reasons. Statement of opinion: That being done, I would see no likely problems with attempting that which you suggest."_[sblock=OOC]Since you say that synthskin can be grown I'm guessing there's some living organic component to the stuff. Considering that we've got a leading biologist, five medical droids and thirty bacta tanks available would we be able to grow a new skin for Derek on the ship using what we have available? We could take a skin graft from Derek and use it to jump-start the growth of a new synthskin shroud in one of the tanks. I imagine the repair remotes could also make a few subtle changes to Derek's facial structure. Would we be missing anything? If feasible how long would the process take and how much control would we have over changing his appearance?

Also, would there be some way to reprogram and imbue Four's nanobot colony into a replacement sythskin so that Derek would be able to control his appearance the way she did, or is that a pie in the sky idea? If the latter is feasible, it might not even be necessary to grow a new skin at all.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 15, 2007)

Dofina's eyeskin raises, as she considers what X tells her. "That makes sense. We could simply grow him a new skin and replace the one he is wearing." For a moment, Dofina seems to having trouble talking about Derek as a machine rather than as a person. "We'll need a place to set up all the equipment though. I might need you to go and retrieve a few things for me too. Once that's all in place, I could probably get it done in less than a week. That gives me plenty of time to figure out the rest of my plan." Dofina is obviously excited at this option. 

[sblock=OOC]Yes, it is entirely possible, within the space of a week, to grow him new skin. You would need a place to power the bacta tank and such, but it can be done. Changing his facial structure will require not only the skin graft, but also some engineering, so it should be possible. With what you have available, it would take about the same amount of time. As for the nanos..eh... not so easily possible. They were meant for a completely living body, which Four definitely was. Don't get me wrong, it's a great idea, even I didn't have that one in mind, but at this point, just not possible. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 16, 2007)

_"Proposition: Perhaps we can simply use one of this vessel's hanger-bays as a work area; we'll be able to power one of the tanks by connecting it to the landing bay's power grid once we've made landfall in the Corellian system. By doing so we'd better avoid exposing either you or Derek to unwanted scrutiny while we remain planet-bound in the galaxy's core. You'd be able to conduct your work with Derek here in relative safety while I head out to conduct any necessary transactions. You'd also be free to access the Corellia's newsfeeds and the holonet to learn of recent galactic events so as to better be able to formulate your future plans."_

The black spherical probot pauses a moment to let Dofina consider its proposition before changing topics. _"We should also discuss what we're aiming to accomplish while we're in the Corellian system. Inquiry: Aside from selling or trading our cargo, do you wish to try and acquire a newer and better vessel to replace this one? If so what type of vessel would you wish to buy? Supposition: With the time we have, we could even commission a new vessel to be custom-outfitted to fit our needs while arranging for the sale of this one. Proposition: You may also wish to consider allowing me to attempt to acquire false identities for yourself and Derek, as well as purchasing useful equipment such as a pair of Corellidyne CQ-3.9x Holographic Image Disguisers."_

Again DRK-1X pauses momentarily to highlight a subtle change in topic. _"Proposition: While pondering your future plans, you may wish to consider a possible return to Dantooine. There yet remains 70 intact tanks and over 21,000 liters of bacta in the abandoned research facility as well as the backup R&D data archive you wish to see destroyed."_[sblock=OOC]It's a shame about the nanobots; it seemed like a good idea. They'd be doubly useful for Derek since they seemed to be able to mask Four's bio-readings to make her appear human; which would likewise be good for a HRD. I'd just like to find something useful to do with the damn things; nanobots would seem to be something that should be really useful somehow.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, I'm sure you'll find _something_ to do with them. Remember, you're helping Dofina set up her second empire...

Dofina ponders X's thoughts for a moment, combining them with her own. "Derek would probably need multiple identities. Each one keyed to whatever he looked like at the time. You're right though, I don't want to stay on Corellia too long. We should easily have enough to pay for docking fees and such, as well as anything we might need." She taps her finger on the bulkhead for a moment, trying to correlate her thoughts. "I shouldn't need to keep more than one or two tanks here on the ship. but one or two extra may help to further along the process."

Another pause, this time Dofina standing and pacing the small area. "Dantooine. On the one hand, I need to get that data erased permanently. On the other, the Empire could very well return and make sure the job was finished. The last thing we need is for them to show up while we're doing our stuff. I'm not even sure what I want to do with all those tanks. They are worth a lot of money though." She stops talking, but continues pacing.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 17, 2007)

The hovering spherical probe droid slowly rotates back and forth in place to follow the pacing nemoidian women. _"Proposition: There's little reason for you to endanger yourself with a return trip to Dantooine. I could easily locate and destroy the remote archiving computer as well as scout out, secure and recover all salvageable material from the research facility on my own. I could journey there once you're safely in hiding somewhere else. Inquiry: So what do you wish for me to buy and sell during our stay on Corellia? Are we to retain or dispose of this vessel?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 18, 2007)

Dofina looks around, pausing in her pacing. "Hmm... you're right. After we complete the goals here and move our base of operations elsewhere, we'll need to get that taken care of. Perhaps we can make use of those battle droids, should it become necessary."

She sighs a bit, but more through her nostrils. "We'll keep this ship for now. It shouldn't be too much of a beacon to the Empire. I'm going to need food, obviously. It is an unfortunate need for us organics. I'm also going to need some more medical equipment, perhaps a lab setup, things like that. Stuff to grow samples in before I go the whole way. Things like that."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 18, 2007)

_"Report: If we are to retain possession of this vessel we will need to acquire an ID transponder for it while on Corellia. Inquiry: Would you also consider the purchase and installation of a weapon systems for it? And what do you think of my idea of acquiring false IDs along with a pair of image disguisers for yourself and Derek? Suggestion: If Derek is also to serve as your proxy he would likely benefit from the addition of a translator module and perhaps other mechanical enhancements."_ By its very nature the diminutive probe droid believes that there are few problems that can't be solved by the acquisition of additional or better equipment.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 18, 2007)

Dofina nods. "True true. We'll need to at least appear legitimate. Especially if we're going to go anywhere else in this Empire. I wouldn't want to go very long without some sort of protection on this ship, but I don't want to draw too much attention. If you can find a way to do that and still get weapons on it, that would be perfect."

"I'm not too worried about going out in public at this point, but Derek will definitely need all the help he can get. You have my permission to purchase whatever you think he will need to accomplish what I've set out for him."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 18, 2007)

DRK-1X pitches forward 15º and then rightens itself; the probe droid's equivalent of a nod. _"Acknowledgement: I understand Mistress."_ Unless there is something else Dofina wishes to discuss 1X will spend the next few minutes conferring with the nemoidian woman to determine an exact list of laboratory equipment and foodstuffs she'll require once they land.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 19, 2007)

DRK-1X and Mistress Dofina converse and create a rounded out list of items that Dofina will need in order to complete her work. Both agree that the assistance of the medical droids will certainly help in this manner. 

The trio will spend the rest of the flight planning out what to do once they've arrived in the Corellia system and how to go about each of their assigned tasks. 

Unless there is anything that DRK-1X or Derek wants to accomplish before Corellia, we can go to that point now.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 21, 2007)

OOC: Aside from DRK-1X shutting down to reprogram itself for the specific tasks ahead of it, no. Feel free to narrate the end of the trip as you see fit.

BTW, you mentioned back in post 205 that "There is still more Xp along the way, but there are some loose ends that need to be tied up first." I was just wondering if my characters were up to date on their experience totals or not.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]You seem to be on the right track with 8900xp for both at the moment. I believe I was referring to the destruction of data on Dantooine and the placement of Dofina in her safehouse when I made that statement. I'll double check and retcon if necessary, but everything seems to be in order. [/sblock]

The rest of the trip to Corellia goes fairly smoothly, with not but a lost freighter appearing near where the trio's ship enters realspace. Communications indicate that Corellia space control has the situation well in hand however. What is more pressing is the operator on the other end wondering the business of an unmarked freighter.

"Unidentified freighter, this is CorSec Spaceflight Control, we're not reading an ID Transponder. What is your cargo and destination?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 22, 2007)

Derek, sitting at the freighter's controls, takes his right hand off of the hyperspace throttle lever and reaches up overhead to click on the vessel's comm system to respond to the disembodied voice. _"CorSec Spaceflight Control, this is the *Venerable*. We are currently without a working ID transponder; we intend to acquire and register one upon landing. We're carrying a load of medical equipment and are hoping to set down on Corellia to retrofit and refuel while conducting trade business over the next week. Please advise Control."_

******

Meanwhile DRK-1X, its scomplink probe linking it to the vessel's computer core, monitors the local comlink chatter while accessing the system's holonet newsfeeds; all in an effort to compile pertinent data relating to recent galactic events and local imperial activities.

OOC: I believe DRK-1X, Derek and Dofina have been pretty much out-of-the-loop since leaving the Dantooine system. It's been at least a month since then I believe. Time to play catch up.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 22, 2007)

There is a pause before the telltale low electronic whistle indicating an incoming transmission occurs. "We read you _Venerable_. Sending coordinates to landing bay 429 in Coronet Center Spaceport. A CorSec representative will meet you there to assist you with your needs. Please stay along your present course. CSC out."

After having been out of contact with most of the galaxy for a time, DRK-1X is nearly overwhelmed with the amount of information suddenly flooding its databanks. It takes nearly the same amount of time to correlate all of it as it does for Derek to land the ship in the docking bay on Corellia. 

In general, it appears that the galaxy is slowly returning to normal. Normal under Imperial control that is. Imperial garrisons are being set up on most major worlds and even some of the outer rim worlds are getting a division of troops. There are rumors of Separatist diehards attempting coups all over the place, but these are all quickly being shut down by the might of the Imperial forces. CorSec itself seems to have stayed the same as it always has, trying to keep Imperial influence out of its dealings, but somehow managing to stay within the good graces of the ruling parties. One significant fact is found: X notes it to be that the Empire is attempting to install a governor in each system that 'oversees' all dealings of that world with other worlds and with itself. As far as Corellia and Talus senators are concerned, the Empire can shove it up their exhaust ports, but are willing to come to a diplomatic solution. All in all however, X notes one thing: it appears that in all the reports it is hearing, the Empire seems to be on top of things and have everything well in hand.

A soft bump as the ship's parking struts touch down on Corellian ferracrete indicates the the newly christened _Venerable_ has landed.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 23, 2007)

OOC: Okay, here's the current plan. Derek will don his face mask and meet briefly with the CorSec rep to arrange to pay for docking fees and such while making a few inquiries about pertinent trade regulations and available goods and services offered at the spaceport. He'll then return to the vessel interior to remain at Dofina's disposal should she need him. He'll be spending most of his free time gathering information about potential buyers for the bacta and tanks via this system's local com-channels and holonet.

Meanwhile, DRK-1X will be on the move; making its way through the local underworld to research gray and black market opportunities to buy and sell equipment and supplies. The probot will remain stealthy most of the time, using its Knowledge (technology), Knowledge (streetwise) and Illicit Barter ability to identify and pursue promising leads. 1X will also remain in close contact with Derek via encrypted comlink to coordinate their efforts. The pair will even take it a step further; when appropriate 1X will transmit its own sensor feeds directly to Derek and in turn allow the HRD to speak through the probot's vocabulator so that the pair can take further advantage of Derek's superior Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information and Knowledge (alien species) skills when 1X is meeting with a contact.

The pair are looking to sell their bacta, tanks and possibly some of the medical droids. While dealing with medical or scientific buyers, if appropriate they'll try to broker deals to trade some of their cargo for the equipment Dofina requested. DRK-1X is also seeking stealth or subterfuge related equipment such as the image disguisers I mentioned earlier. On top of that, the probot is looking to purchase top-of-the-line false identification for Dofina and Derek, a new transponder, weapons and possibly a dedicated repair/astromech droid for the Venerable as well as droid component upgrades for itself and Derek (including better translator matrices). Derek can coordinate the pick-up and delivery/installation of any equipment from his end.

Naturally the pair will be keeping an eye out for any particularly interesting equipment offers, business opportunities and interesting news developments. Feel free to narrate these efforts however you see fit.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 26, 2007)

With the amount of bacta and the tanks that go with them you have on board, you should easily have enough to pay for just about everything on your list. 

In order to accomplish such a high volume of sales however, X will have to get a hold of a license for medical equipment, which (rolls dice) is easily done. This ties into the IDs that X was able to procure for both Derek and Dofina. Or Darwin Gareth of Halcyon and Andura Hurn of Nemoidia Prime. The pair are refugees of the war, fleeing with what equipment they could and trying to sell it off to make a living. 

Coronet MedCenter is more than happy to purchase the bacta from them at 75 credits a liter. They have more than enough tanks however, but mention that other facilities on the planet may be in need of them. 

Querying this source of information, X finds that it could average 80000 credits per tank using the InterGalactic Merchandising Account System (AmaZBay). 

In order to get the research and lab equipment Dofina needs, the scientific community will gladly take two of them in trade for it all. X knows that while this isn't the best deal, it is fast and efficient and less likely to draw attention. 

The ship transponder is extremely easy to come by once ownership of the ship is proven, and the _Venerable_ is now a fully registered ship, 11000 credits later. 

There are plenty of droid manufacturer facilities as well as self-defense weapon yards that are more than willing to sell you what you need, if you give them a list of what you are looking for (What kind of firepower and what specific droid parts.)

The translator unit for Derek, with a DC 5 will cost 1200 credits, since X will be able to install the thing itself. The same for X's version. Both have to be unique to the droids, allowing for both of their rarities. Again, an arrangement that keeps the attention level lowered had to be made. 

A fairly reliable R9-D9 AstroMech can be had for 5000 credits, it is well versed in freighter  operations and can fly the ship in emergency situations. General Animatronics has a factory here on Corellia and as such, they come wholesale. 

As of yet, no other particular news occurs that may affect the trio, as it seems that most of the planet is tied up with the changes being made by the Empire on their system and are concerned with the effects it will have on CorSec policy. 

These same effects are being felt in darker circles, as criminals maintain a tighter hold on their assets and are careful in their dealings...

All eyes are in DRK-1X as it hovers into the smoke-filled room. It is as if all the aliens in the galaxy are represented here and even as such, the droid is an outsider. It seems at any time, a blaster could be drawn and a firefight begun. X's sensors can almost quantify the tension, similar to the thickness of the smoke. 

Hovering over to a table that harbors a humanoid that X's contact said might have what it is looking for, the droid sees that the man is not alone. he is joined by two larger alien men, obviously hired muscle. 

The smaller man speaks. "Don't usually trust a man that talks through machines, but these is special times, yeah?" A disgusting grunt as the man coughs up something and then spits it on the floor. "Harden says you're looking for some high-tech stuff. Mighty pricey these days. He says you got the money though. Hope you didn't knock over anyone I know for it."


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 27, 2007)

OOC: I just wanted to go over some of the details you listed. Selling the tanks and bacta at the rates you listed sounds fine. But considering that, at those values, we've got over two million credits worth of cargo, I have trouble imagining that we'll only have "enough to pay for just about everything" we wanted. I didn't imagine that any of it was all that expensive to begin with.

How much did the two false identifications and trading license cost and what exactly do they include? Even if they require the work of a dedicated forger I hadn't imagined that they would cost much more than 10,000 to 20,000 credits or thereabouts. BTW, since Derek has never used his own name before there's no reason that he would have to change it to something different. If possible, he'd like his ID to simply reflect his own name.

Dofina mentioned that she'd like to retain at least one or two tanks, but indicated that "a few more" might help speed things up. I have trouble imagining that we'd really need more than one fully functional bacta tank on such a small ship, but 1X will defer to her judgement and retain two of them if she insists. More than that just seems excessive to me.

You mentioned that 1X could trade two tanks for all of the lab equipment Dofina requested. That seems quite excessive considering that I could currently trade them for 160,000 credits otherwise. I had got the impression that Dofina only needed a few pieces of medical equipment to set up a makeshift lab. For that amount I could purchase half a dozen used YT-1300 transports. How much does all this stuff actually cost? As it is, it sounds rather excessive for a small laboratory. You also mentioned that the deal would be fast and draw less attention. Is any of the equipment she requested difficult to purchase or somehow suspicious in nature?

Similarly, 11,000 credits seems pretty steep for a transponder; a piece of equipment not much more complicated that a comlink unit. Even with registration fees I didn't imagine it would cost much more than a few hundred credits to acquire. As is this thing would seem to increase the value of the _Venerable_ by half-again as much.

As for the droid's translator units, 1X would be happy to acquire them at the listed price but, being DC 5 units, they'd normally weigh up to 8 kilograms each. Do Derek and DRK-1X have that much room to spare in their chassis? Aside from those, it'd be nice to acquire a variety of spare parts for the various droids we're traveling with so that we'd have the pieces we need on hand in case any of them get damaged. Also, is there any way we could endeavor to mask Derek's droid nature from scanning technology? Four's nanobots for example seemed capable of fooling medical scanners somehow. Arranging for something similar for the HRD would seem appropriate.

BTW, the R9 series astromech won't actually be produced until after the Yuuzhan Vong invasion. The newest R-series astromech available in this era would be the R4.

And finally, for what purpose exactly is DRK-1X meeting with this particular underworld contact? I'm not certain which "high-tech stuff" he's referring to. Is this meeting about the weapons for the _Venerable_ or the stealth related technology? Are either of those somehow black-market items? As for the ship's weapons, I'll likely need your advice to pick something appropriate since it's unclear in the main book what type and number of weapons one can actually affix to a vessel and how much each would cost. Essentially, with the money they have available, 1X would want something wickedly effective.  

Thanks for your efforts with this BTW. I know shopping trips can be rather time consuming to work through.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 29, 2007)

Let's see if I can alleviate some of these concerns for you. Can you tell? I lurve shopping  

My first statement was an offhand sarcasm, which is admittedly difficult to tell via text.... 

As far as the names, I completely spaced that Derek had never used his name 'officially' so, he is certainly welcome to use his given name. As far as costs, I ballparked it by skill level of the forger that X found, so 17000 for the both of them. 

Two bacta tanks should be more than enough for Dofina, but remember she is used to working in a full lab environment. The deal was actually an overzealous attempt by the people that you were getting the equipment from to get a lot for a little. No one said you had to take the deal... Any other one would go on records and such, but I'm sure that X has ways of countering that.... What Dofina needs actually costs around 20000 if you include the contents of the 'lab room' she intends to have on the ship. That includes not only basic medical stuff, but a medcomputer, diagnostics equipment, all kinds of stuff. She can work without it, but it will take her a bit longer. 

As for the transponder, yes, that was a flat out typo. Should only be 1100. 

For the translation units, Derek easily has enough room, X does not. However, one of my books mentions resizing equipment for droids in which they quote an outrageous amount for making something 8kg into something less than 1kg. It was on the order of about 50000 credits. I wasn't sure if X was willing to have that paid for just to be able to translate just about every language in the galaxy. So, I added a small percentage to the cost of the normal one, went through Derek's negotiation skills and came up with a price similar to that of the one for Derek. if you'd rather have a cheaper one, that's fine too. 

Hiding Derek's physiology from droid scanners will be easy without modifications. He was built to be able to fool them. Basically, the scanner has to roll a Spot of DC30 to figure out that something is not right. Not impossible, but not easy either. You can upgrade that number if you'd like, but that's serious black market stuff. 

As for the astromech, notice the manufacturer name. Industrial Automaton makes the R series you are speaking of, in which case, you would be correct. However, this one is made by General Animatronics, a different firm altogether. The legal suit of similarity in registration numbers is caught up in Republic.. I mean Imperial Court. 

The contact you are speaking with is for the stealth equipment. Unless you want to attempt putting Turbolasers on the ship, the weapons are not technically illegal to purchase. 

As such: 

Laser Turret- 500
Twin-Linked Laser Turret- 1200
Quad Laser Turret- 3000

Light Blaster- 600
Twin Light Blaster- 1400
Quad Light Blaster- 4000

The blasters fire faster, but do less damage. The _Venerable_ has room for two turrets and two other hardpoints. If you would like illegal weapons, such as missiles and proton torpedoes, well, that pushes the costs much higher. 

I hope that covers everything.. if not let me know and I'll attempt to cover.. I mean clean up any mistakes I've made.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 30, 2007)

The black spherical probe droid is difficult to make out in the dim room, the trail of displaced smoke being the best indication of where it entered the chamber. Derek reads the situation remotely through DRK-1X's sensors and answers the short man via the probe droid's vocabulator. _"Sorry about not being there myself; seems like a nice place. Don't worry about my money or your friends; I've got it and it ain't theirs... but it could be yours. So what do you have for me?"_[sblock=OOC]Okay, I'll try to make this as painless for you as possible. 

DRK-1X and Derek will coordinate the purchase, delivery and credit transfer of 18 tanks and 5,400 liters of bacta via the IGMAS for a net profit of 1,845,000 credits. This is the point where Dofina's expertise will come into play. In her opinion what should we actually do with the money? Should it be placed into various hidden credit accounts, transferred onto a series of credit sticks or converted into some form of precious metals and loaded aboard the _Venerable_?

DRK-1X will accept the two false identities in exchange for the agreed upon sum of 17,000 credits assuming it's satisfied with their quality and apparent veracity. I'm assuming these identities are fully detailed and will hold up to background investigations by having corresponding data files in the appropriate public archives.

I'm still unclear as to the nature of the translation units. Are you saying that you're allowing an 8 kg component to be reduced by 88% for only a 50% increase in cost rather than the suggested 5000% increase? I certainly don't mind the neglible extra cost, I'm just making sure I understand it.

General Animatronics huh? Never heard of them. Considering that they're charging twice the going rate of an Industrial Automaton R4, I think I'd rather not. If at all possible, I'd rather purchase an R4 for the listed 2,500 credits so that I know exactly what I'm getting. They're industry leaders for a reason. Speaking of droids, I think the _Venerable_ may be getting a bit overcrowded. We could easily afford to sell three of the five med-units. The remaining two can be permanently rededicated to Dofina's bio-lab to assist her as necessary. The astromech can likely manage ship maintenance, repair and cleaning by itself. Also, if Dofina does intend to have the droids return to Dantooine, then DRK-1X will suggest to her that they acquire a power droid since the abandoned lab there is currently without a working reactor. Gonk Gonk! 

As for the _Venerable_ itself, DRK-1X will purchase two sets of quad laser Turrets for 6,000 credits; if they're good enough for the Millennium Falcon we should be okay. As for missiles and torpedoes, well, how illegal and expensive are they exactly? Is owning them a serious offence in every system or merely a gray area of the law? The falcon has some so Han must have thought he could manage to get by with them aboard without drawing too much attention.

The transponder is fine as is then. Also, to properly outfit Dofina's new laboratory the droids will subdivided one of the two cargo compartments with new bulkhead paneling, storage compartments, work-surfaces, lighting, etc. Along with the lab, the droids intend to create a small separate chamber within the same cargo bay to serve the mechanical needs of the ship's droid pool. It'll need a full set of expert tools (3,000 credits) for crafting replacement components. An assortment of spare parts and components would also be a good idea. In addition to all that DRK-1X will seek to provide for all of Dofina's creature comforts; purchasing for her some new changes of clothes in her size, filling the galley with her favorite foods, the refresher with her preferred toiletries, new bed linens and decorations for her cabin, whatever it is that she prefers to surround herself with.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 30, 2007)

The man chuckles and the room perceivably relaxes, other patrons going back to their drinks and private conversations. "Fair enough. I like you, straight to business, no exhaust. Unlike some of these other fine folks." One of his large hands impacts the gut of one of the men standing near him, who attempts to smile through it. "What I got is something you can't get nowhere else, see? These ain't no cheap knockoffs, mind you, I got the real deal. One hundred percent Republic military grade, Special Operations stuff. Don't ask how I got 'em and I won't tell no one where they went. One hundred thousand for the both of them, all up front."

[sblock=OOC]Money: Dofina thinks that it would be wise to put more credibility into her new identity by placing some of the money into accounts, some through Nemoidia and some through Imperial credits. The rest she will split up among assets. She puts forth the following break down, before any purchases are made:

Personal account: 900000
Imperial Public Account: 445000
Derek Onyx's Personal account: 100000
Derek's Imperial Public Account: 100000
On Hand Credsticks: 100000
Crates of Precious Metals: 200000 (10 tons worth)

The personal accounts can be used on and off the record. Imperial accounts are obviously very full of records. 

IDs; A full public record now exists for both Derek Onyx and Andura Hurn, and after X has verified this, the IDs seem to be very reliable as they were accepted by the government when applying for the license to sell the medical equipment. 

Translation units: yes, that is exactly it. I'm giving you a break on it. 

Droids: Alright, you are now the proud owner of R4-M6, IA Astromech droid, fresh off the line. The medical droids sell for 3000 each. The Gonk Droid or, more precisely, an EG-6 will cost you 6250 factory priced. These transactions net you a gain of 250 credits. 

Weapons: The weapons and permits are installed and your transponder is modified to show the weapons as registered. Missiles and Torpedoes are flat out illegal, except on registered military craft. As is half of what Han Solo has on the Falcon. The missiles, the sensor array, one of the computer cores, and so on...

Ship: Redecorating the ship to Dofina's tastes costs about 3000 credits for everything. Her clothes on the other hand... Another 1000 for the extra stuff. The new paneling, lights and such for remodeling costs another 3000. With the cost of the toolkit included, the droid maintenance bay will cost 5000 credits. The additional spare parts for all droids, I ballparked at 10000 credits. That should last you for quite some time. 

Lab Equipment: Did you want to just go with the 20000 for her stuff then and put it on her new ID? 

That should be everything...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 31, 2007)

The black spherical probe droid continues to hover impassively in the air as it silently activates its holorecorder. _"I don't rightfully care where they came from, but if they're military units then their components are traceable. That's more of a liability than it is an asset, both to me and you. You'll likely have trouble finding other buyers for em too, especially since you're asking twice what they're worth. Tell you what, you let my droid examine em and if I'm satisfied I'll split the difference with you. You'll be 75,000 credits richer and you won't have to risk holding em any longer."_[sblock=OOC]Yes the droids will go ahead with purchasing the lab equipment at cost rather than that ridiculous trade the suppliers had proposed. The purchase won't be tied to Dofina's new ID. If at all possible Derek and DRK-1X will endeavour to keep *all* their purchases anonymous; either by using false names if sufficient, computer slicing if feasible, by breaking the purchases down into smaller acquisitions through different suppliers or by providing bribes as appropriate to make the operation run more smoothly. If an ID is absolutely necessary then they'll use Derek's; a nemoidian woman acquiring specialized medical equipment sounds too suspicious. Similarly, the droids will try to obfuscate where exactly the bacta tanks are coming from and where all the new acquisitions are going to if at all possible. Purchases won't be delivered directly to the Venerable's hangar bay, but rather to various anonymously rented drop points where they'll in turn be picked up by another group of hired hands who'll then transport them to the spaceport for loading. The whole operation is about misdirection and anonymity whenever possible. It would likely be confusing for organics to orchestrate, but Derek and 1X can likely pull it off handily.

Here are the figures so far:

*Sales*
• Bacta & tank sales       1,845,000
• Med droids x3              9,000

*Purchases*
• False IDs x2              17,000
• EG-6 power droid        6,250
• R4-M6 astromech           2,500
• DC 5 translator units        2,400  
• Quad laser turrets x2        6,000
• Transponder              1,100
• Laboratory retrofit        23,000
• Machine shop retrofit        5,000
• Spare droid parts        10,000
• Ship redecoration         3,000
• Dofina's wardrobe        1,000

The only other things I can think of right now are a new credit chip for Dofina, possibly ion and blaster cannons for the remaining hard-spots on the _Venerable_ as well as the docking and refueling fees for the week. Oh, and are grenades or detonators illegal?  Ignoring those for the moment, by my count the trio still have managed to accumulate 1,776,750 credits in profit from this venture.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 2, 2007)

"You honestly think I'd try to sell something traceable? I'd be out of business in a day. That's all been taken care of, my friend. Your droid can examine them and you can see for yourself." He snaps his fingers and two men open a door in the back as he stands. "Please, if you'll follow me."

[sblock=OOC]
As far as all the dealings and stuff, I figured you'd be wanting to do that, just wanted to double check. Between DRK-1X's and Derek's skills, it isn't too difficult to set such a thing up. 

Dofina's new credchip comes with her new accounts. It's a perq. 

Ion Cannons are limited to licensed vessels, but you're welcome to try for those. Black Market is about 2000 each. The Blaster Cannons for the hard points would run about 750 each. They skirt the limit of firepower allowed on a civilian ship, but a loophole in the law allows them. 

Docking fees and renting of drop points runs you about 2500 for just the week. Usually docking is more expensive (around 1k per day), but since you've indicated you're not staying long, and they are aware of your refugee status (wink wink), CorSec is giving you a break. 

Any explosive weapon is illegal to carry. Unless you have a special license for them, other explosives are even more so illegal. You'll have to worry about that more here on Corellia and other Core worlds more than in the outer rim, but still. 

At the moment, with the new regime in place, the Empire is cracking down on anything that could pose a threat, that includes civilians with guns...

Oh and yes, X is becoming quite the business droid. I see Fortune 5k in its future....
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 3, 2007)

The diminutive probot turns to keep it's primary sensor array trained on the man as he stands. _"Corporations have many ways to track their components; their livelyhood often depends on it."_ Back in the Venerable's computer room Derek tries to disguise his contempt for the fence's limited skills. If he was as clever and careful as he claimed to be he certainly wouldn't allow himself to be holorecorded while expounding on his own criminal activities. DRK-1X begins to follow the man into the second room, moving cautiously while using its myriad sensor systems to detect any hint of duplicity or danger.[sblock=OOC]Could the ion & blaster cannons be made retractable and be shielded against sensors? Would thermal detonators cost the listed amounts or are they more expensive on the black market? Is there anything else on the Venerable which would prove risky to have aboard? Are the B1s and DRK-1X considered illegal to own?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 5, 2007)

The man only grunts in response to X's remark, instead pointing to a case that has already been partially opened. Inside of it are two emitter systems, both of them appear to able to be worn as belts by Humanoids. A large rectangular device is part of each system. X determines that this is possibly a recording device used to store images. 

Going over what it knows about Republic equipment, X can see that all the normal serial numbers, RFIDs and other such tags have indeed been removed. However, X also knows that sometimes these numbers are found in the least likely of places, such as on the circuit boards of any electronics that the device may have. It would be difficult to tell if they were still there without taking the device apart. 

The man sits back, lighting a cigarra and waiting for X to finish. 

[sblock=OOC]Retractable yes, quite easily in fact. Shielded would be a bit more difficult, but yes it can be done. The fine for having them would be enormous if caught though... 

As far as the B1s go, they are technically not illegal as they are no longer Trade Federation or Sep property. Them carrying blaster rifles would be frowned on though. Certain members of society would have difficulty differentiating them from Sep models though and there could be repercussions there. 

DRK-1X is technically a spy droid. For civilians to have one is questionable, but not illegal as of yet. The Dark Eye models are specifically going to end up restricted to Imperial personnel in the very near future however. 

As far as you've been able to determine, the shields that are on the vessel are the most likely to be trouble, but since they are so well integrated, the licensing scan was unable to detect them. Anything elsewould only be anything illegal you bring on yourself. That and if Derek's true nature is discovered... He could set the precedence for the droids impersonating Imperial citizens ruling...[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 6, 2007)

The diminutive black probot slowly circles around the open container, focusing its large central photoreceptor microscopically through the devices' outer-casings to study its fine circuitry. Both DRK-1X itself and Derek back aboard the _Venerable_ pause to admire the twin devices; each a marvel of modern data-processing and holo-projection technology. The two belt mounted devices are worth more than the _Venerable_ itself, including its recent upgrades. Only Four's nanobot colony or Derek's own exquisitely designed bio-systems approached their level of sophistication. Concluding its examination the black spherical probot returns to facing the man who had busied himself with inhaling toxic fumes. _"My offer stands; seventy-five thousand credits for the pair..."_ DRK-1X pauses to deploy one of its mechanical limbs from within its chassis. The limb's tiny four fingered manipulator holds a cred chip. _"All up front."_[sblock=OOC]Perhaps a fresh paint job would help divorce the B1s from their thin-beige-line militaristic appearance. For that matter, the Venerable could likely benefit from the same treatment; the past two thousand years couldn't have been all smiles and sunshine for the old lady. They wouldn't have to be flashy with racing stripes, but a nice clean new nondescript design is worth considering.

It's rather funny that I've already destroyed a massive imperial military installation and yet I remain worried about getting caught with some illegal upgrades. We've already got an illegal shielding system... Time to find a pair.   Torpedoes might be nice, but they'd require periodic replacement which might end up proving troublesome. The droids will aim for a retractable shielded ion cannon as a backup weapon for the venerable. Is it possible to have it mounted on a partial turret of some sort? A retractable blaster cannon will be sufficient for the other hard-point. Also is it feasible to acquire fire control computers for the vessel?

Speaking of sensor shielding, is it possible to add some for the shield emitters, or would that be redundant? BTW, why are shields illegal on a vessel? Is there some type of list somewhere that details what equipment is illegal and what isn't?

Also, it might be good to have a small sensor-shielded compartment for stowing contraband aboard the Venerable. The addition of a bulkhead to create the extra rooms in the cargo-hold might be a good opportunity to create such a compartment. Say the bulkhead was created a bit thicker than necessary; enough to create a long but very narrow gap between the rooms in which sensor-shielding could be installed. A small group of people could fit inside if they were friendly and willing to stand shoulder to shoulder. It wouldn't have to be much more than a foot wide; not enough to suggest a hidden room to a cursory inspection. If necessary we could hide our para-military equipment in there; including our extra weapons, 1X along with the the B1s. Naturally the compartment would need a computer access port so that 1X could monitor activity aboard while hidden.

In for a penny, in for a pound. DRK-1X might as well try to acquire some explosives since they proved so useful on its last mission. Thermal detonators could do in a pinch, though I have grown rather fond of those nifty permacrete detonators. Nothing says "problem solved" quite like a really big explosion in the background.  

And lastly, I hope, DRK-1X will look into securing a small supply of Rhyll spice for its Mistress' needs.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 6, 2007)

Perhaps I may have been a bit hasty in liking you, friend. Nonetheless, a proffered credchip speaks volumes." He points to one of the other men nearby. "Check it."

After placing the credchip in a reader, a nod from the mook seems to satisfy the dealer. "I don't know what you're planning to do with these, but let me make this perfectly clear. If any word of these comes back to me, there won't be a hunter in the galaxy not looking for you." He says nothing more as he steps out of the room, leaving X with an Aqualish man apparently there to discuss delivery options. 

[sblock=OOC]It's Solo X everybody! Okay... 

Paint job for the B1s, 100 credits for all of them. 
Paint job for the _Venerable_, 1000 credits

Retractable, scan-shielded ion cannon: 4000 credits
Retractable blaster cannon: 2000 credits

Best arc you could get with these is fore arc. That's a 90 degree coverage to the front of the ship, the blaster cannon has the same arc if you want it. The turrets both already cover 360 degrees. 

The guns come with a basic fire control programs, but yes you can upgrade them. I'll be statting up the ship for you when I get a chance after all the upgrades are made. 

It's pretty difficult to hide the shielding more than has already been done. So redundant would probably be the right word. Also, shields are not illegal, but _these_ shields are... 

As far as a list of what's illegal and such, I'm extrapolating from the main book, Galaxy Guide, Ship Book and my knowledge of the Galaxy as it is. 

The hidden compartment is a cool idea, but it will not be able to be installed where you are located now, same for the ion cannon. X learns about a guy named Nokla that lives on Talus, the smaller planet in the Corellia system that could provide what the trio needs. The contact tells X that it his place is located a few hundred kilometers away from Pereria, a city on Talus. 

X is able to 'manufacture' a license for the permacrete detonators itself, without having to resort to contacts and such. Thus, the ones purchased would technically be legal. Technically. Just tell me how much you want and I'll give you a price. Depending on how much they average 500 credits a block. 

The Rhyll spice is very easy to comeby, since about ten percent of the entire population of Corellia are on it, including some of the government agents. A week's supply would run about 2000 credits. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 7, 2007)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps I may have been a bit hasty in liking you, friend. Nonetheless, a proffered credchip speaks volumes."



The probot vocabulator delivers Derek's dry tone answer. _"I assure you I'm much more charming in person."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I don't know what you're planning to do with these, but let me make this perfectly clear. If any word of these comes back to me, there won't be a hunter in the galaxy not looking for you."



DRK-1X rotates in place to follow the man as he makes to leave. _"I could offer you a similar threat, but I trust we understand each other without needing to resort to such posturing."_

Unless the case weighs more than a half-dozen kilos, DRK-1X will deploy its second manipulator arm, reclaim its cred-chip from the bug-eyed alien, simply pick up the case and float out with it in hand.[sblock=OOC]The subject of legality is still rather nebulous in my mind. What makes this shield system illegal exactly?

Is there any reason the droids can't simply acquire the necessary materials and construct the shielding for the ion cannon and secret compartment themselves? They've just assembled a state-of-the-art machine shop in the Venerable; as long as Derek or the astromech are properly reprogrammed, couldn't they do the work during the week? It'd certainly make the proposed illegal modifications more secure than having the work contracted out...

Likewise, Derek can purchase the paint and have the astromech take care of painting the combat automata. Even if they've got laborers contracted to deliver purchased goods to the hangar bay, Derek won't be letting strangers aboard the Venerable to poke around. I imagine the HRD should be able to direct the ship's droid pool to carry the materials, tools and equipment aboard and to set up the lab, workshop and weapon systems as well.

As for the explosives, five permacrete detonators along with five thermal detonators should be sufficient. DRK-1X will eventually be getting around to combining the permacrete detonators with remote systems as it did previously.

The droids are naturally interested in upgrading the weapon systems' fire control computers, just as they're interested in all opportunities to upgrade their own systems alongside those of the _Venerable_. For instance, is it possible to upgrade the ship's hyperdrive? Does Dofina believe a hyperspace comm system upgrade it worthwhile?

So far Dofina only seems to require Rhyll spice about once a month. How long would a week's supply last her at her current consumption rate?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 9, 2007)

DRK-1X carries the case out of the establishment without difficulty, only seeing that it was being watched as it left, but then once X was out of sight of the place, everything seemed to return to normal. 

[sblock=OOC]Hmm.. if you remember, I mentioned that the shields on the _Venerable_ were capital class material, as in enough to protect a Corellian Corvette. This of course is seen as unnecessary in the eyes of the current laws. In game terms anything above 60 shield points is bad. This one is definitely above that. 

No, there is nothing stopping the droids from gaining the materials they might need to hide items and perhaps even build the hidden storage unit in the ship other than time and programming. I'd venture to say that it could be done in a week's time. Droids have no reason to take breaks other than every 100 hours or so. 

Now for what's going to kill you.... the cost. For the most part I've been giving you a break on prices and I will continue to do so to a point. Just to add in the hidden compartment and the weapons shielding: 20000 in materials. Upgrading the hyperdrive depends on how high you want it to go. It's an x2 now. Going to x1 would cost 30000. 

The explosives you want altogether come to 25000. 

Upgrading the fire control won't cost you a dime though, as your droids can program them easily enough. Maximum is twice the current bonus, so I'll add that on when I give you stats for the Venerable. 

As far as Dofina's spice goes, the supply should last her at least three months, provided she can keep resisting the effects of addiction. 

Hyperspace Comm system would be nice, but it directly connects you to the HoloNet, which is obviously monitored by the Empire. You could probably have X scramble the signal to a point, but the risk is still there. Dofina will echo these thoughts. 

I think that's everything. Hopefully by this weekend I'll have everything statted out with all the changes you've made. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 11, 2007)

Landing bay #429 of the Coronet Center Spaceport becomes a hive of activity during the week following the Venerable's arrival in the Corellia system. Within hours of its arrival negotiations are underway with both legitimate and illicit merchants for the buying and selling of cargo and new equipment. In less than a day the spaceport's personnel have been contracted to unload and transport the outgoing bacta tanks to their buyers while in-turn delivering purchased materials and equipment from suppliers and rented storage bays. The bulk of these materials disappear into vessel's interior, moved aboard on the cargo racks of a team of treaded medical droids.

All the while, a small matte-black droid covertly flits in and out of the facility as it personally delivers small contraband items; explosives, drugs and military hardware to its companions aboard the Venerable. The following day sees the arrival of two newly purchased droids: an Industrial Automaton R4 astromech and a Veril Line Systems EG-6 Power droid. Both are soon put to work on the vessel itself; beginning with removing hull panels to prep the ship for the addition of a full weapon's suite.

A few days later, after the delivery of a newly purchased hyperdrive and a pair of quad laser turrets, a request goes out for contracted spaceport technicians to perform the necessary retrofitting to the transport's exterior. During late-night hours, long after the technicians have ended their shifts and gone home, the astromech, along with a pair of tiny hovering repair remote droids continue the retrofitting process with the addition of shielded weapon compartments at the vessel's fore. All evidence of their work remains concealed during daytime hours when the technicians return to complete their contracted work by applying a fresh coat of ash grey paint along with dark red highlights to the vessel's exterior.

All the while, the ship's droid pool along with its single organic occupant are likewise hard at work deep inside the transport. As soon as some of the bacta tanks are cleared from the cargo bay a pair of medical droids busy themselves by permanently installing and powering up a pair of tanks. Over the next few days a fully-stocked bio-lab begins to take shape in the corner of the cargo bay as the droids install newly arrived medical equipment. Even as they and their nemoidian mistress begin to make use of the lab, a quartet of retasked battledroids busily begin installing new bulkheads, environmental and lighting systems around them. The battledroids then continue their work, under the close supervision of a dark-skinned human replica droid, as they begin installing sensor-dampening plating on the opposite side of the new bulkhead. Once ready they then raise an identically shielded bulkhead parralel to the first while leaving a narrow half-meter gap between the two walls. The battledroids then begin assembling a fully-equipped machine shop in another walled off section of the cargo bay.

When not dealing with buyers or sellers or directly overseeing the efforts of their fellow droids, the spherical black probe droid along with its dark-skinned humanoid counterpart spend much of their time performing the most delicate and important retrofitting and computer reprogramming work themselves.

[sblock=OOC]Phew. These shopping trips are so involved. I hope you don't mind my narrating the shipboard activities as I imagine they unrolled; I figured it might save you time while being an interesting read.

The droids will proceed with the purchases as you've described. A x1 hyperdrive sounds good. I'd like the droids to try tweaking it to x.75 later if they can manage the modifications themselves. They'll try to recoup some of the cost of the new engine by selling the old hyperdrive; that is unless the Venerable doesn't yet have a backup hyperdrive, in which case I suppose they'll keep the old one as a spare.

How much might a Hypertranceiver cost? I imagine having it aboard won't be a security risk when it isn't powered up. Since we're pimping the ship, I figure it'd be good to have aboard if we ever need it.

The compartment shielding sounds expensive to me, but I'll defer to your better judgement on the issue. I'm not certain where the new bulkheads will fall in relationship to the layout of the vessel's interior so I don't know whereabouts would be the best spot to place the compartment's access point. Suffice it to say that it will be as well concealed as they can make it. The plan is to have the secret hatch only openable via a transmitted key-code; easily managed with a comlink I'd imagine. In that sense it might also be able to double as a secure safe-room of sorts. Lastly, I'd like the compartment to have a few simple additions. The first is a computer access port so that the droids can continue to communicate with the Venerable's computer core and thereby monitor and direct activity on the ship from within the compartment should it ever become neccesary. The second is the addition of a small secret storage compartment within the secret room itself. It only has to be large enough to hide a few small items; perhaps a cubic foot or two in size. The droids don't intend to tell Dofina about the latter secret space. They'll be using it to hide the various detonators, the collection of lightsaber crystals and Dofina's supply of rhyll spice. They'll also use the larger space to stash the ship's arsenal of weapons and armors.

Speaking of storage... the R4 is listed as having 8 kg of internal storage space. I was thinking of having it store the three tactical and two repair remotes. If fitted with a signaler it could deploy and direct the repair remotes as necessary to assist it in its repair work. Likewise, it could deploy the tactical remotes if needed; granting it an indirect ability to help defend the ship. Remotes don't have a listed weight but I figure that, being the size of floating softballs, they can't weigh all that much. Also, might as well put some of those spare tool mounts to use by outfitting the droid with a fire-extinguisher (50 credits) and welding laser (300 credits) as well as with magnetic wheels (80 credits) for work on the ship's exterior. While I'm at it I'd like to add locked accesses to the four B1s along with a rust inhibitor treatment for the four along with the R4 and EG-6 droids (all 4º droids shouldn't have convenient off switches IMHO). I believe in all that'd cost just short of a 1,000 credits.

Lessee... New expenses.

• Droid upgrades & paint jobs = 1,000 credits
• Docking fees = 2,500 credits
• Paint job for the Venerable = 1,000 credits
• Rhyll spice = 2,000 credits
• Retractable blaster cannon: 2,000 credits
• Retractable scan-shielded ion cannon = 4,000 credits
• Hidden compartment shielding: 20,000 credits
• 5 permacrete & 5 thermal detonators = 25,000 credits
• Hyperdrive upgrade 30,000 credits
• 2 Corellidyne CQ-3.9x Holographic Image Disguisers = 75,000 credits

So, subtracting those from the running total while adding in the extra credits both Derek and DRK-1X previously had on their credit chips, I believe we're left with 1,708,610 credits. Pending the cost of a hypertranceiver, the droids will follow Dofina's suggestion and divide up the money as follows:

Dofina's personal account: 900,000
Dofina's Imperial public account: 200,000
Derek's Imperial Public Account: 100,000
Dofina's credit chip: 100,000
Derek Onyx's credit chip: 100,000
DRK-1X's credit chip account: 100,000
Crates of Precious Metals: 208,610 (10 tons worth)

1X's credit chip amount is largely made up of the credits the two droids had previously shared.

BTW, when the droids first finish up installing their new translator units the first thing they'll do is try to translate that mysterious script enscribed behind one of the ship's panels.

So, does Dofina have a better idea of where she'd like to head to next?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 11, 2007)

As the droids work and Mistress Dofina's lab takes form, the majority of her task begins. Starting with smaller chains of growth matter and continuing from there when the rest of her equipment arrives, Dofina formulates a way for the HRD to have a new look and skin. Even with the distraction of all of the work on the _Venerable_, she remains focused and determined to finish her work on time. 

During this time, Mistress Dofina remains silent concerning where she might want to go next, perhaps because she is more worried about the current task set before her. Perhaps it is also because the trio had discussed returning to Dantooine to finish the job of destroying the data. 

[sblock=OOC]That's cool that you typed all that out, it definitely makes for a Star Wars feel as filler for shopping. Leave it to us to make PC shopping interesting... 

As far as the hyperdrive goes, you are upgrading the one you have, not so much replacing it. If you want to put a backup in, the maximum multiplier us x4 and that runs 20000. Hell, even the _Millenium Falcon_ doesn't have that cool a backup hyperdrive! 

A decent Hypertransceiver will run you 10000. Remember that it won't be able to access the HoloNet though, unless you want to pay 250000 and risk bad illegal juju. It already comes with subspace transceiver and standard comms though. 

I don't see the remotes as weighing any more than 0.5kg, so I'll allow them to be stored in the R4 unit. 

As far as where the bulkhead will be, I figure hiding it in plain sight would be fine. There is a bulkhead separating the engine room from the rest of the ship and due to the normal shielding there, a slightly thicker bulkhead wouldn't cause much alarm. installing the control port and the secret secret compartment in there is a simple matter as well. 

Now for the fun part, the _Venerable_:

CEC YG-300 Cargo Transport
Class: Space Transport
Size: Small (24.7m long)
Hyperdrive: x1 (backup x2)
Passengers: 4
Cargo Capacity: 100 tons
Consumables: 2 months
Cost: Not for sale, but base model is 130,000
Maximum Speed in Space: Attack
Atmospheric Speed: 900km/h (15 squares per action)
Crew: 1 or 2 (Unique +10)
Initiative: +7 (+1 Size, +6 Crew)
Maneuver: +11 (Size +1, Crew +10)
Defense: 21 (Size +1, Armor +10)
Shield Points: 120 (DR 20)
Hull Points: 120 (DR 20)
Weapons: Quad Laser Cannons (2) Fire Arc: Turret Attack: +10 (Fire Control +4, Crew +5, Size +1) Damage:  6d10x2
Weapon: Retractable Blaster Cannon Fire Arc: Forward Attack: +10 (FC+4, Crew+5, Size+1) Damage: 4d10x2
Weapon: Retractable Shielded Ion Cannon Fire Arc: Forward Attack: +10 (FC+4, Crew+5, Size+1) Damage: Special

CP: 60 EP: 30

I think that covers everything on there except for all the niceties you've added....
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 12, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]The stats for the vessel seem fairly impressive so far, especially the shield-system. Wow! She's turning into a nice little ship. I'd be curious to know more about her operational history. Did the droids have any luck translating the inscription? I suppose DRK-1X should also spend some time to read through that hand-written journal we found aboard ship; it might present some interesting clues. Aside from being exceptionally helpful and eager, does the ship's computer have any other discernible personality traits? Roughly how sentient and intelligent is it anyway?

You've already listed a x2 backup hyperdrive; a very effective backup. Is the price you listed for a x4 hyperdrive meant to be a triple redundancy? If so I think a single backup would be adequate for safety concerns.

I'm not certain what you mean by "It already comes with subspace transceiver and standard comms though". Are you talking about the Venerable's current comm or the new proposed hypertransceiver? As long as the ship isn't already capable of real-time hyperspace communication then the droids will indeed purchase and install a new 10k unit.

The engine room secret bulkhead sounds good, as long as it doesn't make the room too cramped. We'll likely park EG-6C in the engine room most of the time so that we can plug it directly into the ship's power grid for added power should we need it. It's also been programmed with added repair skill so it can help with maintenance back there as well.

We still have a couple of spare encrypted comlinks; I think we'll hookup one of them to R4-M6 and hook up his old one to the power droid so that we can keep it in the loop. The astromech has also been programmed to understand nemoidian as well as with ranks in Astrogation (isn't it weird that a stock astromech doesn't come equipped with Astrogation?) and Profession (cook). It'll be in charge of the engine room and galley.

The four battle droids will normally remain stationed at the vessel's four weapon consoles. If possible, I'd also like the weapon's fire control computers to be married to the ship's central computer so that the other droids can directly assume control of them from anywhere in the vessel; bypassing the battle droids for extra accuracy if desired.

Can Derek's image disguiser somehow be incorporated into his chassis? Since the device has power-consumption issues, can it be made to draw power directly from his secondary battery?

So how did installing a machine-shop and laboratory (with its twin bacta tanks) in the cargo bay impact our available cargo space? Does the 100 ton listing take that into account? So how difficult/time consuming/expensive will it be to attempt to tweak the hyperdrive up to x0.75?

I believed that Dofina agreed to go into hiding somewhere safe before the droids returned to Dantooine. After she's done with Derek's new sythskin how would she feel about trying to tackle the issue of devising and fabricating a new remote control unit for the mysterious phase-creatures? Our new facilities coupled with her expertise should hopefully make it within our reach. It'd be a good thing to have before we try going back to Dantooine.[/sblock]With all of the spare cargo gone and the new equipment and materials delivered, most of the activity in landing bay #429 occurs within the newly erected facilities aboard the _Venerable_. DRK-1X first carefully removes Derek's current sythskin shroud before installing his new state-of-the-art translation module and image disguiser. The probot, temporarily reprogrammed with mechanical ability, also executes minor cosmetic changes to the configuration of the HRD's sub-dermal facial features. Once ready Derek, resembling little more than a sleek metallic skeleton covered in supple actuator muscles, makes his way into Dofina's laboratory for her finishing touch while out of sight of the vessel's other droids.

As Derek and Dofina are thus occupied, DRK-1X completes a few modifications to itself and to R4-M6 and EG-6C. It then charges the astromech with treating itself and the other droids with rust inhibitor treatments and with repainting the four battle droids in soft russet and green tones.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, let's see here: 

You know, I had in my mind how I was going to describe the text that the droids found, but it seems my fingers refused to type it out... 

Hyperdrive: I had the stats down for the ship in a separate file and added what you had wanted before I went over what was possible. Cut and paste doesn't have an autoedit function. The ship has a x1 multiplier and a x4 Backup. 

As for upgrading it to x0.75, that's another jump up on the scale and that will cost you 20000 credits and approximately 2 days of work. 

Standard Comms go about the distance of ship to planet and in system. The new hyperspace transceiver allows for cross galaxy transmissions, but it isn't completely real time. Very close though. 

I thought it was odd that the R4 didn't have Astrogation automatically as well, I didn't see a change for it in any of the errata I found either. *shrug*

Derek's image disguiser, with a little HRD surgery, could be wired into his system, possibly through a small hole drilled into the small of his back. Easily covered by clothing, etc. 

The ship's cargo listing does account for the space taken up by the extra stuff. I figured the extra 5 tons I was able to squeeze into the design more than covered for it. 

[/sblock]

Dofina looks at DRK-1X quizzically. "I had thought I said I didn't want any more to do with those creatures. I also thought, according to your report, they were all dead." She stops, her nostrils flaring open and closed. 'I'm sorry, X, I've just been stressed, some of these sequences aren't coming out right. I'll see what I can do for you."

Spending the rest of its freetime corellating the data of the writings that it had found and the journal, plus new information from the high powered translation software installed into its chassis, DRK-1X comes up with an interesting discovery. 

Though not 100 percent certain, indications point to the writings being an ancient Sith code. Not just any code either, but that of the race of Sith before the dark Jedi corrupted them. The journal seems to indicate that the _Venerable_ was once called the _Vossian Waverider_ and it belonged to a Jedi of millenia past. This particular Jedi was an archaeologist it seems and his last visit was to the worl of Korriban. Korriban is well known to be the last resting place of many Lords of the Sith. 

The Jedi seemed to go through many psychological changes during the course of the journal. In the space of months, it appeared that the vaunted clear thought and calm of the Jedi had been replaced with panicked paranoia and confusion. This is very evident during the final entries.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 18, 2007)

The black spherical probot pitches forward 30º and sinks down a half meter in a display of shame and subservience. _"Statement of apology: I'm sorry Mistress. Report: I had previously reported my experiences which, based on your own conjecture, seemed to point to my having encountered these creatures. Knowing so little about them beyond what you've communicated to me, I remain unable to properly judge the likelihood of their having been terminated by my actions. I yet remain dependant on your personal expertise to guide me in preparing to deal with them. It was also my understanding that you wished to ensure that they were summarily terminated in the event that one or more of them yet survived."_

When it finally reaches its conclusions about the _Vossian Waverider_ DRK-1X will report its findings to Dofina at a time that is more relaxed, perhaps while she is enjoying a light meal.[sblock=ooc]Derek will arange the purchase and delivery of the necessary components to finalize the upgrade of the new hyperdrive engine. Those final conversions will likely take place during the last few days on Corellia.

Ideally, Derek would try to avoid drilling peculiar seeming holes in his new sythskin. Perhaps he could simply replace (or upgrade) his existing holorecorder/projector system with the refined components of the image disguiser; which I assume it located in one of his eyes. If that isn't feasible then he'd opt for an existing orifice in which to hide the image disguiser; such as inside his navel.

Like I said, feel free to narrate our departure from Corellia. The droids have pretty much accomplished everything they'd set out to do and they head to next is largely up to Dofina.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 18, 2007)

Mistress Dofina nods to DRK-1X. "The we will have to make sure of their end. There are pheromone sensors in the facility that will detect them, if they haven't been shut down in the destruction of the place. If that's the case, then we will need to modify your sensors to adjust. I'll have to extract the information from the backup data storage first. Or rather, you can simply send it to me and I'll tell you what you need to do to calibrate your sensors. Then we can see if any are left and then eliminate them. Then... we'll have to see what's left of the place before I decide what to do with it."

Later during that same day, Dofina listens with interest to what DRK-1X tells her about the reading of the old Jedi's diary. This seems to picque her interest. Even more so than that of the facility. "I want to go to Korriban. Not now of course, but soon."

The rest of the week on Corellia goes rather uneventfully, with the droids finishing their tasks with the ship and for some, self-modification. Dofina in turn has finished her work on Derek's new synthskin covering and the operation to attach it goes smoothly. With this finished, the group's stop on Corellia was complete. Now to determine Dofina's hiding place. 

"I want to go home." This phrase was heard more than once during the discussion, but eventually Dofina decides on a place called Polonia. The droids' preliminary scans determine that this planet is clear of any fawna, but it fully capable of sustaining it. there is plenty of flora however, so Dofina's interest in it is even more questionable, as is the fact that the Galactic Record indicates that Polonia is nothing but lifeless rock. 

There are no settlements to speak of, and Dofina is content to set down anywhere on the planet. She seems to know where she is going though and is relieved to be able to breathe real air again. Any questions about what she knows about the place are simply met with, "Trust me."

It is soon determined that Polonia is officially listed as a lifeless rock because the scouts that found it were from the original progenitors of the Trade Federation, the Nemoidian Exploration Guild. They of course had other plans for it, as is evidenced by the local plant life. 

Dofina eventually tells DRK-1X that the only people that are still aware of its true nature were on the Separatist High Council, which no longer exists according to what the latest newsfeeds had said. If the droids find out on their outings that someone else knows of it, they have standing orders to "lessen that number by one."

Dofina takes little time to adjust to her new surroundings and prep the droids for their mission to Dantooine.

When the droids return to Dantooine, they find that the facility has indeed been turned upside down. There is much evidence of the Empire having set foot here, especially considering the numerous shredded Clone Soldier armor pieces lying about. Apparently there were more of those creatures here. A thorough scan of the place doesn't turn up the bodies of the creatures however. From the sizable additional roof installed, apparently by concentrated turbolaser fire, there isn't much left here to salvage. There are a few counters with eliminator droids left behind to make sure that any scavengers stay away, but Dofina's droids easily manage to thwart them and DRK-1X even takes one as a pet. 

The backup relay station was still operable however and thus had to be destroyed. A well placed thermal detonator took care of that final string. 

Dofina was sad to here that the facility had to go, as she had planned on using it as a base when she returned to power, but in the end she agreed that it was for the best so that she wasn't tempted to return to her previous work. 

Eventually Dofina went to visit Korriban, the Sith Tombworld. Her inbred love for more power simply couldn't let her pass up such an opportunity and DRK-1X and Derek got a ful exrecise of their capabilities in defending Dofina from harm, as Korriban is certainly not a friendly place. Between encounters with Force spirits, traps of all kinds and even Sith Shadow scavengers, the exploration was not easy. Dofina eventually found what she was looking for though, or rather, it found her. 

A man calling himself Davion Murr offered to teach Dofina everything he knew before passing on. While Dofina's droids protested their trust in this man, Dofina could not resist. Sure enough, at the end of two weeks, the man died and Dofina was the heir to his legacy. She had ten years to find a new host for her power, or her spirit would go into oblivion at death and not into the Force. This didn't sit well with DRK-1X. 

As time went on, Dofina grew bolder and began making her moves back out into the realm of the underworld, starting with petty things here and there and moving up. Eventually she, or rather Derek, being her facedroid, began a small racketeering operation on Ord Badrill, a spice mining colony and waypoint into some of the major tradelanes. This turned out to be a strategic move as currently the Hutts were at war with the Black Sun syndicate, a group that Dofina and her droids would get to know very well within the next few years. 

As Dofina's power base grew, she eventually came out of hiding and made her presence known. At this point, there wasn't much anyone could do about it, and so she solidified her holdings in nearly eleven systems. This number was to rise to twenty in the next five years. 

In time, DRK-1X, ever so loyal, had been given its own portion to manage and control, essentially becoming a major part of Dofina's power council. Specifically, DRK-1X was internal security. In all of its years of operation, Dofina's syndicate never had a traitor as far as she knew. The moment X had got wind of anything of that nature, the person would be dead and replaced soon after. This was because of a new thing that DRK-1X and Derek had discovered. How to build more of Derek. 

Eventually, over half of Dofina's powerbase were HRD droids. Unfortunately, her largest competitor, the Black Sun, caught wind of this and the war began. To top this off, it was getting close to Dofina's ten year limit and she hadn't found a suitable heir in her eyes. She once tried passing it on to Derek, but this if course didn't work. 

This war would be Dofina's undoing. Not having found an heir and refusing to simply give it to anyone, Dofina soon passed on. Her last words to DRK-1X: "I'm sorry." This event would cause a major change in DRK-1X and Derek's programming, as well as that in all of the HRDs that had been programmed at their cores to be subservient to her. As is true of all copies of copies, the HRDs fell to infighting and this spelled the end for Dofina's empire of corruption. 

DRK-1X and Derek however did not have the same problem, the two having worked together for the longest and having formed an electron bond, even beyond that of the shared core programming. The two decided to finally do what they set out to do originally: continue attempting to improve their existence as droids and discover everything they could about the galaxy. 

Whether DRK-1X and Derek will ever be seen again is left up to the fates and the logic of indisparate energies. What is known is that Guri, the HRD droid sidekick of the current leader of the Black Sun, Prince Xizor, was made on Polonia. And she has a secret subset of loyalty parameters. To the maker...

[sblock=OOC]I am hoping that this isn't too short of a 'future history', and that it is to your liking as a satisfactory ending for our time together. It was actually... difficult... for me to write it all out, but I think it came to a decent end. Obviously I took a few liberties, but alas, there ya be... [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 19, 2007)

A very interesting read. I found myself cringing at some of the questionable decisions Dofina made (as always) and the path she ended up leading the the trio on. Poor guys; they were stuck being the slaves of a power-hungry sith-bitch. The problem with they're being so good at their jobs simply helped to ensure that Dofina lived much longer than she deserved. C'est la vie. Still, I'll always have a soft spot for the danged broad; it's a love-hate thing.  

It's nice to imagine that the droids did eventually outlive their Mistress and subsequently managed to slip away into the background of galactic society to pursue their own interests. With Derek's ability to become anyone and DRK-1X's knack for stealth they could be anywhere by the beginning of the original trilogy. Very nice wrap up. Thank you *very very* much for the *great* campaign; it'll easily rank amongst my favorites.

I'm curious, what were your favorite parts of it? Oh, and are there any behind-the-scenes revelations you'd care to share with me? For instance, what was really going on in the cluster with the odd saboteurs and stealth vessels and sensor blind spots and such? Inquiring minds want to know.

I hope you find great personal satisfaction in your new real-life role and with your wife. I wish you all the best. Also, I feel I should offer you the opportunity for me to run you through your own campaign. I've never tried running a PBP game, but if you find yourself with more free time in the future, please just drop me a line and I'll see if we can't work out some means for me to repay your kindness.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for the sentiments, they really do mean a lot to me. As far as joining a campaign of yours, I would certainly look forward to something like that. Let me know when you decide to run something, I'll try to free up some time for it. 

There were many parts that I truly enjoyed, but I think when DRK-1X finally realized the true purpose of his mission was saving Dofina's bacon and being her conscience was definitely at the top of my list. 

Secrets:

The people attacking the cluster at the time were none other than a Jedi known as Shaak Ti and her rogue unit of ARC Troopers. Not all the clones followed Order 66 and some didn't even get the message. This would be her undoing however, since it located Shaak Ti for Vader and she was subsequently found and killed. 

The other voice there, as I believe I told you, was a young Tarkin, at the time only a Captain. 

The stealth ship from Hurven 7 and that was subsequently seen in the Cluster belonged to a Force user. I hesitate to use the word Jedi because he was never of that order, nor was he a Sith. Let's just say that he was curious about the goings on of the planet because it was his home. 

The Facility had long been a project of Darth Plagueis. When Sidious had finally found out about it, he ordered the work of his former master found and annihilated. The creatures that had a familial tie to Dofina had a portion of her DNA as one of their control centers. It kept them 'sentient'. 

Dofina's 'daughters' were a pet project of hers, creating bodies to experiment with. Two and Three (Dofina being One) died after too many bad effects. You know the fate of Four. There was never a Five, as Dofina had grown too attached to Four and didn't want to keep creating clones to kill. 

On a side note, and you would have eventually discovered this as well, the entire transformation of Dofina into the Sith Sorceress was planned out by Darth Tyrannus before his death. He wanted more than one apprentice and Sideous wouldn't allow it. Sideous knew anyway, but didn't see Dofina as a threat at the time. So, he strung Dofina along and planted many things throughout what he knew would be her eventual path. Then he let her go to let her develop her own strength and power, all the while knowing that Asajj and Greivous would eventually be killed. It was unfortunate he couldn't foresee his own death at the hands of Skywalker. Thus, he couldn't see the fruits of his labors. 

If there's anything else you want to know about the 'secrets' of the game, let me know. 

Thank you again for the kind words!


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't likely run a PBP game unless you specifically asked me to. What I meant is, if in the future you find yourself with some free time and would like me to run something for you then drop me a line, tell me what you have in mind and I'll see what I can do.

I kind of clued in to the fact that Dofina would always require someone to look out for her after 1X found her completely baked in Torrba's throne room. The second and third rescue simply confirmed my worst suspicion; Dofina was her own worst enemy. It doesn't seem that 1X ever succeeded in serving as her conscience though; considering that she plunged ever deeper into the dark side. I'm just lucky that 1X didn't suffer Dark Side issues from the various actions it had to take while in Dofina's service. Are you referring to a particular instance in the campaign?

So it was Shaak Ti's people who staged the slave revolt and planted the explosives on the Freighter? Why did the smaller saboteur kill his companion and then simply leave the body behind? Neither of these guys looked like ARC troopers. How did they manage to commandeer a Star Destroyer to attack the cluster?

So the force user just happened to be parked in the sensor blind spot when DRK-1X and Derek chose to rendez-vous there? What did he think of the whole episode?

Very nice surprise twist for Four's origin. It never occurred to me that she was simply Dofina's clone. Did Four look like her when she transformed into a nemoidian before her death? What was the deal with her disease, implants, nanobots and secretive faction? Did she know that she was Dofina's clone?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 21, 2007)

Perhaps conscience was a poor choice of words. Sounding board would probably have fit better. Mostly in the sense that she wouldn't admit to herself that many of her plans had numerous holes in them and X was there to either plug them or let her know about them. 

DRK-1X is a droid of all things and anything it did to serve Dofina was simply programming. Either way, it wouldn't have been able to amass any affinity to Dark Side or for that matter, the Light Side of things. Droids don't have to worry about such messiness...

The Jedi and her troops were already on board the Star Destroyer. It was their ship. They had successfully convinced the Imperial Command structure that Order 66 had been followed and they were simply returning to base. 

As for the saboteurs themselves, not everyone working for the Republic military were clones or Jedi. A group called the Arcturian Rangers are a sort of paramilitary group that helps support the Jedi in a sort of bastard child way. The thing is that during this time, there are too many factions within the Rangers and one hand sometimes doesn't know what the other is doing. As was the case with a the dead one and the one that got away.  

The Force user is... powerful... he is a remant from a time when there were no Jedi or Sith, there was simply the Force. He belongs to a race of beings who are technically immune to aging, even more so than Yoda was. His unique insight told him where to be at a certain time and he went there. As far as satiating his curiousity, it did. His concerns were only so much as interested in how it would affect his home, once he determined that what was going on in the cluster wouldn't affect his way of life, he went home. There was a point, had any of the droids attempted to make contact, you would have met him. 

While much of the DNA used in Dofina's clones was her own, they were mixed with various other strains, including that of Clawdites, as part of the experiments. Being that Nemoidians pretty much look a like anyway, well.... 

Because of her genetic makeup, Four was very unstable physically. She had to be constantly medicated. One function of the nanobots she had implanted was to make sure that her own body produced what was necessary to keep her body somewhat under control, besides the other function of being able to change her shape at will. Of course, as I explained before, to do what she was made to do, and to draw attention away from her makers, she was given a different default body than that of a Nemoidian. The implants in her besides the nanobots were the control center for the machines. A CPU if you will. 

When she was completed, the Separatists pretty much took Four from Dofina and started putting her to use as a spy and such. Well, spies can turn on a moment's notice and when Four finally learned of her origin and some of the other secrets of the true leadership of the CIS at the time, she was least to say, perturbed. Deciding it better to work within the system, she started her own secret rebellion against the Separatists. At first she had considered joining one of the smaller Republic factions, but it occured to her she would be choosing between two evils. Being a true Nemoidian underneath all her many shapes, she chose herself over all. 

if I should find myself some extra time, I'd like to be run through something. It's rare  get to be on the player's side of things...


----------

